#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-04
<mc44>  _______________________
<mc44> < file bugz plz ompaulz >
<mc44>  -----------------------
<mc44>        \   ,__,
<mc44>         \  (oo)____
<mc44>            (__)    )\
<mc44>               ||--|| *
<rob> oh geez
<poningru> WOW
<ompaul> cowsay: Could not find bud.frogs cowfile!
<Pumpernickel> What have you guys been smoking?
* ompaul kills cowsay 
<ompaul>  ______________________________________
<ompaul> / mc44, and where should I file them - \
<ompaul> | dear mc44 - dear mc44 - and where    |
<ompaul> \ should I file them dear mc44         /
<ompaul>  --------------------------------------
<ompaul>      \
<ompaul>       \
<ompaul>           oO)-.                       .-(Oo
<ompaul>          /__  _\                     /_  __\
<ompaul>          \  \(  |     ()~()         |  )/  /
<ompaul>           \__|\ |    (-___-)        | /|__/
<ompaul>           '  '--'    ==`-'==        '--'  '
<ompaul> Pumpernickel, /usr/share/cowsay/cows/ is what we are smoking
<ompaul> it ain't all safe for work
<tonyyarusso> (#ubuntu-cowspam exists if anyone gets upset btw)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, hmm we need to auto join and have a bot there that says new one and reports that info here
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: might be arrangable
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: If you use \' it works
<nalioth> yes, ompaul think of the \
<nalioth> or the "
<ompaul> hmm tere are those
<ompaul> there are those even
<ompaul> I accept this pebkac award for and on behalf of me and some other random command line abusers everywhere
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@pool-71-183-226-118.nycmny.fios.verizon.net]  by nalioth
<ubotu> rogue780|mythsrv called the ops in #ubuntu-mythtv
<poningru> !info snd_usb_audio
<ubotu> Package snd_usb_audio does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<poningru> !snd_usb_audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd_usb_audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> grr
<poningru> !usb audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<nalioth> @lart gnomefreak
* ubotu forces gnomefreak to use perl for 3 weeks
<gnomefreak> troll gone :)
<gnomefreak> someone to come in a complain ill be right back looksing for something atm
<brylie> I would like to report op abuse
<gnomefreak> im at log level if you need them
<gnomefreak> looking for something else
<nalioth> brylie: what's up?
<brylie> gnomefreak may be helping certain people. he muted me and I believe undeservedly.
<gnomefreak> i muted him after telling him and another user to take the gmail-neta talk to -offtopic
<mneptok> brylie: #ubuntu is a support channel. if you're asked to take offtopic conversation elsewhere, do so. and if you refuse, being muted may well be the result. that seems fair.
<gnomefreak> brylie: gmail beta has nothing to do with ubuntu or ubuntu support
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<brylie> yos, however beta does.
<brylie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23994/
<gnomefreak> brylie: he wasnt talking about beta he was talking about gmail beta
<brylie> I had answered his question about how to bug report for gmail
<gnomefreak> brylie: we dont support bugs for gmail
<brylie> and was seeking to clarify the definition of beta itself [gmail aside] 
<mneptok> brylie: regardless of GMail, you were asked to stop and you didn't.
<brylie> I did so stop
<mneptok> that's the only relevant point
<brylie> There was no further discussion of Gmail beta
<gnomefreak> brylie: no you didnt. after i asked you to stop you posted beta is not offtopic
<gnomefreak> that is not stopping
<mneptok> OK, then that's the point you want to make. that you followed a request and were muted anyway.
* mneptok goes to get food
<brylie> because it isn't. > 50% of the software people are requesting support in in #ubuntu is 'beta'
<gnomefreak> brylie: if you read before answering him you would have known what was going on. it was about gmail he asked is gmail still beta
<brylie> yes. and am mildly frustrated mneptok
<gnomefreak> brylie: if you both were talking about beta version of ubuntu you would have been muted as well if you didnt stop when asked to
<brylie> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23994/
<gnomefreak> brylie: i have the logs ty
<brylie> and that is what I believe is op abuse
<brylie> 'stop when asked to' because you have the op commands
<gnomefreak> brylie: you were offtopic i asked you to stop.
<brylie> I don't believe so clearly off topic as to warrent action
<gnomefreak> nalioth: care to be in middle
<brylie> and one is also entitled a rebuttle when accused
<gnomefreak> how many times should i have asked you to stop?
<gnomefreak> 1 or 30 times would it have changed?
<brylie> you accepted my rebuttle as you were typing /mute brylie 10minutes or whatever
<brylie> yes because the conversation had somewhat ceased when you initally intervened
<nalioth> brylie: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support.  Other softwares have their own discussion channels
<gnomefreak> brylie: no i didnt. i said stop now you continued than got muted
<brylie> you could have, perhaps, suggested we 'take it private?
<brylie> thx nalioth
<gnomefreak> brylie: i suggest you to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<brylie> no.. you are distorting context gnomefreak
<brylie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23994/
<nalioth> brylie: i've looked at your pastebin
<brylie> sorry to bother y'all with this stuff.. I did my 10 minutes and should be greatful not to be banned.
<gnomefreak> 19:37 <      gnomefreak > skel: it was released and made public. please ask  offtopic questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-offtopic is for discussion of everthing-other-than-ubuntu
<brylie> 'skel"
<gnomefreak> brylie: than he stated about the bugs than you got into it
<brylie> not 'brylie'
<gnomefreak> brylie: you were watching at that point because within a minute or 2 you got involved and i asked you to stop and you didnt
<brylie> maybe just suggest people go 'private' next time is all
<gnomefreak> look up a little further from your logs
<brylie> I was in the middle of trying not to burn my soy chickenstrips while help ubuntu users
<PriceChild> brylie, I think it was made quite clear to you the reason for the first mute, and so you should have noticed the ubotu message to take things to -offtopic.
<brylie> <gnomefreak> brylie: i muted him for being offtopic please stay on topic
<brylie> <brylie> mainly says that beta is early release.. gnomefreak most of the software people are asking for support on it #ubuntu is beta.. I don't agree that 'beta' is off topic
<brylie> that is all I said after he specifically warned me
<gnomefreak> and?
<brylie> which is also when I lean] rned that skel was muted
<brylie> and he muted me
<LjL> when you're asked to move (blatantly) offtopic stuff to -offtopic, you just move to -offtopic, you don't start arguing.
<gnomefreak> brylie: i also stated stop now
<brylie> yes you did
<gnomefreak> brylie: with 1000+ people asking more than once for something to stop is just excess typing. i ask 2 times than mute
<brylie> ok 'brylie stop' is TELLING.. and just once
<gnomefreak> read what you pasted in here that makes 2
<brylie> <gnomefreak> brylie: i muted him for being offtopic please stay on topic
<gnomefreak> did you post something after that comment from me
<LjL> i think this discussion itself is leading nowhere and you could as well both stop arguing. the mute is gone now, and it can hardly be denied that you were offtopic and you kept being after warning (asking, telling, what you like).
<brylie> 'gnomefreak most of the software people are asking for support on it #ubuntu is beta.. I don't agree that 'beta' is off topic'
<nalioth> brylie: if it's 'beta #ubuntu" it belongs in #ubuntu+1
<brylie> beta is not off topic
<nalioth> brylie: if it's beta (anything else) it doesn't belong in #ubuntu at all
<brylie> I am not that familiar with IRC
<brylie> that is another thing that is frustrating it people assuming too much pre-knowledge
<LjL> brylie: you're grasping at straws. it was quite evident that *gmail*, and not the fact of something being "beta", was offtopic.
<LjL> brylie: there isn't much pre-knowledge needed in order to stop when told to.
<brylie> the gmail subject had ceased when I gave skel a contact link LjL
* gnomefreak doesnt go to links but what was the contact to?
<LjL> eh?
<brylie> this isn't so black and white as you wish to make it seem. I understand that 1000 people barrage of conversations and joins maks things hard to read
<gnomefreak> to file bugs on gmail i thought you said it was
<brylie> he wanted to bug report I believe
<brylie> so I googled gmail contact support
<brylie> and pasted the link
<brylie> which was off topic
<gnomefreak> the gmail subject did not cease as you stated than. this is not getting you anywhere and i have work to do.
<brylie> but not the direct result of my mute
<LjL> brylie: it's so non-black-and-white that you were muted for 10 minutes, not banned or thrown off the network. next time, you'll keep in mind that #ubuntu is strictly for Ubuntu support questions and anything else goes in #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else, and tell people accordingly.
<LjL> incident closed
<brylie> what about wine support?
<LjL> wine is included in the Ubuntu repositories
<brylie> nm
<LjL> though it's sometimes a good idea to point people to #winehq
<LjL> simply because they're more specialized on it in there
<brylie> wine.budgetdedicated?
<brylie> yea
<LjL> hm?
<brylie> i'll join the other channels
<LjL> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<brylie> my repo is wine.budgetdedicated
<brylie> on the third party tab
<brylie> can't remember if I manually configured tat or ubuntu shipped that way.
<LjL> you're probably best off asking in #winehq, but nothing prevents you from asking in #ubuntu even though you installed it from a third-party repo
<LjL> no, you manually configured it
<brylie> ok nevermind
<brylie> yea I probably did
<brylie> adios all
<LjL> bye
<LjL> (the winehq repositories are mostly quite good anyway... other third party repos can cause problems and we generally discourage using them, but if people need support with them, we still try)
<gnomefreak> with the exception of that crap script's repos
<LjL> gnomefreak: well, we still support people who have it enabled (by telling them to remove it first, of course). attempt to at least
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> LjL: im heading to bed you might want to keep one eye on eh in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> he reminds me of troll in training
<LjL> ok
<LjL> night
* PriceChild looks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> SHITDISCO, I suggest you change your nickname and username to join #ubuntu
<SHITDISCO> no
<nalioth> wow, two in one
<nalioth> SHITDISCO: no problem
<qwwqe> SHITDISCO my main man
<qwwqe> my brotha from anotha motha
<SHITDISCO> YO YO
<SHITDISCO> WINDOWS4LYFE
<nalioth> qwwqe: can we help you with something?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> This isn't a social channel...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@dhcp-0-12-17-b8-c6-63.cpe.mountaincable.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<qwwqe> oh snap
<qwwqe> i was just in here for him
* qwwqe was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by nalioth (nalioth)
* gnomefreak might stay to watch flame in -offtopic
<PriceChild> qwwqe joined #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: hes gone
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, nope he's still in there...?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: hes not in here
<gnomefreak> nalioth: kicked him
<PriceChild> I know. I was just saying to watch him in #ubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i thought that said join #ubuntu
* gnomefreak too busy watching to see if flame starts
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> anyone awake?
<QMario> Me.
<QMario> Hello Hobbsee!!! :)
<Hobbsee> hiya QMario
<QMario> How have you been Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> ripl/noria has some more interesting stuff.  trying to keep it out of -devel, and query is hard, t hough
<Hobbsee> good - i got core dev!
<QMario> Nalioth, it looks as if you hate the Fantastic 4!!! :)
<nalioth> QMario: huh?
<QMario> Nalioth, you dislike "flame" wars, right?
<QMario> "Flame on!!!"
<QMario> Flame Man says that.
<QMario> :)
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> I know I've seen the user of WVista before, under a different nick, but don't remember if it was on good terms or not.
<mneptok> how do you recognize him?
<mneptok> ident?
<tonyyarusso> ircname mostly
<tonyyarusso> Windows2000XPVIS and xSUSHix are past nicks - looks like it's been on previous flooding/trolling terms.
<Hobbsee> urgh
<Hobbsee> that firs tone is a troll, at least
<Hobbsee> morning mneptok!
* Hobbsee gives mneptok his morning eyegoo.
<nalioth> he's a troll.
<nalioth> confirmed.
<Hobbsee> oh it's not morning there
* Hobbsee gives mneptok his evening serve of tasty eye-goo
<mneptok> heya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> :)
<mneptok> mmm .... goo ....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tonyyarusso> gaa gaa!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !gusty is <alias> gutsy
<ubotu> But gusty already means something else!
<tonyyarusso> Someone beat me to it?
<tonyyarusso> !gusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> !no, gusty is <alias> gutsy
<ubotu> I know nothing about gusty yet, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !gusty is <alias> gutsy
<ubotu> But gusty already means something else!
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: quit arguing with the robot
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I can't lose this one though - it would be humiliating!
<tonyyarusso> !lart ubotu for being stubborn
<tonyyarusso> @lart ubotu for being stubborn
* ubotu pokes tonyyarusso with a rusty nail
<tonyyarusso> Noooo!
* tonyyarusso gives up and crawls home
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mneptok> !forget gusty
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: !forget gusty
<mneptok> ofer kryssayques
<Hobbsee> !forget gusty
<ubotu> I know nothing about gusty yet, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> !gusty is <alias> gutsy
<ubotu> But gusty already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !gutsy
<Hobbsee> !gusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !gusty is <alias> gutsy
<mneptok> ubotu, lip my chancre.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lip my chancre. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !no gusty is <alias> gutsy
<ubotu> I know nothing about gusty yet, Hobbsee
<mneptok> you're about to find out, you prattling pile of pernicious Python.
<Hobbsee> !gusty is <alias> gutsy
<ubotu> But gusty already means something else!
* Hobbsee thinks the bot hsa  bug
<Madpilot> Seveas, are you letting the bot at your mad Dutch happy weed?
<mneptok> ubotu, the cure for ubotu's pubic lice.
<mneptok> burn it.
<mneptok> burn it now, before the grown ups get back.
* Madpilot thinks that perhaps the bot has caught something from mneptok 
<Madpilot> is incoherence contagious?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<poningru> !gusty is <alias> gutsy
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, poningru said: !gusty is <alias> gutsy
<poningru> ...
<poningru> !gusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> wow
<mneptok> !in #ubuntu-ops mneptok said in #ubuntu-ops is mneptok said
<Madpilot> !making sense
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about making sense - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> 23:52 < ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: in #ubuntu-ops mneptok said in #ubuntu-ops is mneptok said  <--- no workee :/
<Hobbsee> awww
<mneptok> http://www.wellingtongrey.net/miscellanea/archive/2007-05-27--the-truth-about-wireless-devices.html
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hahaha neat
<Hobbsee> mneptok: haha, that site is great!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> interesting to try to follow #ubuntu with this rather slow connection over ssh ofcourse, making it even worse
<tonyyarusso> Try IRC over dialup while dist-upgrading
<Tm_T> I did it
<Tm_T> worked fine as long as I didn't use ssh
<nixternal> try dist-upgrading over a piece of string and 2 soup cans
<Tm_T> bah, too much noise in there, started losing keys
<nixternal> while IRC, checking email, and downloading 400 torrents
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: I am atm on dialup
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Tm_T> and will be at most of the time yet few weeks
<Tm_T> just did dist-upgrade two days or so
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> I just did a dist-upgrade to sid...talk about a long time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Gnea said: networking is Help for setting up and/or configuring network parameters can be found here: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, persia said: tags is Tags are used for tracking bugs.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, pochu said: !tags is We use some common tags for the bugs. Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags to know them.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bugs, pochu said: !tags is We use some common tags for the bugs. Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags to know them.
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<sogase> hello
* Hobbsee waves
<sogase> no
<sogase> nine
<sogase> waturney
<sogase> durney
<sogase> uyuyklh
<sogase> kloiobj
<sogase> kkjlgfhnkohgfkl
<sogase> kijugvi
<mc44> sogase: please stop
<sogase> yes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> sogase, is there anything we can help you with?
<sogase> jkjljjlhjkfuj gfjtgjg jgjg uiktigf
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> sivaji2009 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, JayMac said: !beryl is A window manager that enhances your desktop. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty.
<JuJuBee> sivaji2009 ?
<sivaji2009> yes JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> Am I SOL?
<sivaji2009> sol means
<PriceChild> Hello sivaji2009, JuJuBee, can I help you?
<JuJuBee> Having trouble with login...
<JuJuBee> sivaji2009 asked me to join here...
<sivaji2009> PriceChild help JuJuBee
<PriceChild> login to what? This channel should be for operator/abuse questions only
<JuJuBee> When kubuntu starts up I get a login screen , but nothing will enter into the password field.  Even if I enter my password, no login.  When I try to use console, I am not even prompted for password.  It just fails after username.
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, please "/join #kubuntu" and ask your question there.
<PriceChild> sivaji2009, please read the topic, this channel is for operator/abuse questions only
<JuJuBee> Did, not joy.  I will respect the topic and leave...
<sivaji2009> sexyone  is flooding ubuntu channel with pron movies i called operators twice but no reponse
<nalioth> sivaji2009: are they back again? they were klined
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul has decided that the world is against him this very day
<ompaul> I am on the only cd that boots on this machine - my fsf membership card running a 2.4 kernel arrrrrrrr
* ompaul head desks
<ompaul> okay fun time back to dapper and work out what is wrong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> that was horrible
<gnomefreak> LjL: that looks like a script so i removed him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, around?
<Seveas> alindeman doesn't have toomuch idltime :)
<Seveas> you around for assistance alindeman?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* rob looks
<rob> hey Seveas, whats up?
<Seveas> heya
<Seveas> could you do a /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-wisconsin contact seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<rob> done
<Seveas> thanks!
<rob> no probs
<rob> anything else?
<Seveas> nope, not today :)
<rob> okay :D
<vorian> you rock Seveas :)
<Seveas> neh, music's off. No rock here ;)
<mc44> \m/
<Seveas> \s/
<Pumpernickel> \p/
<vorian> \V/
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> that looks silly :(
<Seveas> you are silly :p
<vorian> :D
<nalioth> Seveas: pong
<pleia2> a trio of wonderful folks just trolled #ubuntu-women: sethy GsT crooksey
<pleia2> < GsT> I'll bring the strapon, yea? < sethy> GsT: i'm going to hunt you down and sex you, wether you like it or not! < crooksey> GsT will be at mine, engaing in intercourse with me, bitch!
<pleia2> etch
<pleia2> s/etch/etc
<LjL> that's edgy
<pleia2> heh
<nalioth> pleia2: chanops whack em?
<pleia2> nalioth: yep, I got them
<pleia2> just fyi in case they troll elsewhere :)
<LjL> crooksey is in #ubuntu, got him on highlight...
<nalioth> pleia2: thanky
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-05
<Pumpernickel> If you're using /quote remove, how do you get it to use more than one word as the 'remove' message?
* jrib looks at how the script does it
<jrib> Pumpernickel: it seems to do: /quote REMOVE $action->{channel} $action->{nick} :$action->{reason}
<jrib> so, try with a ':'
<LjL> indeed
<LjL> all IRC commands have a : before the last argument
<Pumpernickel> Good to know.
<Pumpernickel> My quiet channel has become not so quiet, recently.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
(Hobbsee/#ubuntu-ops) nalioth: you can package it/maintain it for ubuntu, btw
(nalioth/#ubuntu-ops) Hobbsee: even if it is in MOTU from another person?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: do you mean in MOTU or in REVU?
<Hobbsee> MOTU is a team.  no thing is in it.
<Hobbsee> unless the thing is a person.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i'll mail you the stuff, i've no interest in REVU any more
<Hobbsee> nalioth: revu does suck, unless you poke people about it
<Hobbsee> nalioth: but by all means
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  I have a problem with a recuring troll on ubuntu-ve
<effie_jayx> nalioth,   sortadi_ (i=sorta@gateway/tor/x-e53024438c163557) ha entrado en #ubuntu-ve
<nalioth> lovely.
<Madpilot> -ve? Venezuela?
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  anything we can do?
<nalioth> Madpilot: si
<nalioth> effie_jayx: sure thing
<nalioth> effie_jayx: you put him out, and i'll see what we can do for a ban
<nalioth> or you could just block tor, effie_jayx
<nalioth> ban forward it to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<elkbuntu> nalioth, see true-man in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> s/-/_/
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  how can I block tor
<nalioth> effie_jayx: /mode #ubuntu-ve +b *!*@gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users <enter>
<nalioth> Madpilot: turkish
<nalioth> tell me another one
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  thanks bro
<effie_jayx> the guy has been klined from other channels in my country ... but his attitudes is so negative he scares of new guys
<nalioth> well, now you won't have any more tor troublemakers
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, does cgi:irc get used much for -ve?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: perhaps it might pick up now . . . . <EG>
<elkbuntu> nalioth, that was my thought too
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  not really no
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, then it might be worth doing the same for cgi:irc, nalioth should be able to help you with that
<nalioth> Madpilot: true_man is russian, i believe
<Madpilot> nalioth, odd, Russian usually shows up fine in XChat - that five line block of his was a mix of boxes & random characters
<nalioth> Madpilot: he's in russian channels
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, providing his client is using the right ISO thingie, it would show up fine
<Madpilot> he must be using a coding aside from utf8, then
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, that is what i suspect
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  thanks :D
* effie_jayx thinks "AAhhhh FREENODE... For a TR0LL free IRC " :D
<elkbuntu> no problema, hermano
* elkbuntu demonstrates her sucky spanish literacy
<effie_jayx> good night guys
<Hobbsee> night effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  you rule in spanish
<effie_jayx> :D
<mneptok> calling out, in transit. calling out, in transit.
* effie_jayx tucks himself quickly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-mythtv, gardengnome said: !apport is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport>
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> mc44: disclaimers dont stop flames from starting
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: ubotu: themes is Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomisingGnome
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: ubotu: themes is Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomiseGnome
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> orbin called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Jamiehd said: !cheese is tasty!
<mruiz> Hi. I'm Miguel Ruiz, ubuntu-cl team contact. We want to recover the administration of our channel (#ubuntu-cl), because our highest (level) OP is MIA. Any idea?
<nixternal> would probably take a server admin, however I don't know their rules of doing so...but I can attest to your OP being MIA if that helps them at all
<mc44> seveas has to prod the right people, I believe
<Seveas> mruiz, mhz has been around a few weeks ago -- not really MIA
<Seveas> have you tried mailing him?
<mruiz> but, for us (Community) is MIA
<mruiz> Seveas: many times! also, we lost the channel password (I understood this)
<nalioth> nixternal: it takes a seveas
<nixternal> Seveas: they have tried contacting him a few times, they have recently taken it to the loco list as well
<Seveas> nixternal, I replied there :)
<nalioth> nixternal: once seveas is poked, he puts on his patrick stewart voice and says "Make it so!"
<nixternal> so you did :)
<Seveas> nalioth, haha :)
<nixternal> hahaha, patrick stewart!!!
<Hobbsee> hi Seveas!
<Seveas> ola
<mc44> Engage!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mruiz> then, what's your suggestion ?
<mruiz> ping Seveas
<MystaMax> hello
<nalioth> hi MystaMax
<MystaMax> im following instructions for testing...
<MystaMax> whats the next step
<nalioth> stand by and i'll test ya
<nalioth> MystaMax: you can join #ubuntu now, thanks for your patience  :)
<MystaMax> thanks nalioth, i appreciate ya help
<nalioth> MystaMax: you're welcome
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ubotu> In ubotu, SilentDis said: !wammu is Wammu-Moble phone manager.  Homepage: http://wammu.eu/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas, Seveas Seveas got a mo?
* ompaul spirals out of control again
<johnybot> need to be tested!
<PriceChild> Hey johnybot
<PriceChild> johnybot, you may rejoin #ubuntu :)
<maxamillion> PriceChild: what did he need to be tested for?
<PriceChild> the dcc exploit
<maxamillion> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> 15:17 < DeadYak> regurg, humping?
<mneptok> 15:17 < regurg> somebody said humping was when two bots exchange sensitive factoids
<jrib> uh huh...
<LjL> er?
* mc44 huggles ubotu
* ubotu squeezes mc44
<jrib> mc44: rejected
<mc44> :(
<mc44> no exchange for me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas, fixed it - arrr painful
* ompaul goes to take a rest 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-06
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<superm1> Seveas, , we wanted to know how to setup ubotu to post new mythtv/mythplugins bugs in #ubuntu-mythtv
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<tcarter> hello, i change to port 8001 but I still get the Fixdccexploit message. can you plz test me
<nalioth> hmmm
<nixternal> Georgia ey, I am picturing him saying that sentence with that deep southern drawl
<Trae> test me please.
<nalioth> Trae: ok.
<Trae> nalioth, :)
<Trae> new Dell machine, forgot to fix the 8001 on it earlier lol
<nalioth> Trae: you're good to go, thanks for your patience  :)
<Trae> nalioth, any time bud
<Trae> thanks for fixing this stuff for us.
<Trae> I still need to fix my stupid router
<Trae> lol
<Trae> cheers mates.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<poningru> someone tell Burgundavia that he needs to pong me one of these days
<Burgundavia> poningru: hmm?
<poningru> ...
<poningru> Burgundavia: dude cant find anything on gnome 2.19
<poningru> atleast was trying yesterday
<poningru> and anything worth putting in the walkthrough
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> live.gnome.org/RoadMap
<poningru> Burgundavia: right that wasnt loading for me yesterday
<poningru> seems same thing today
<Burgundavia> gnome.org resources are being really slow right now
<mneptok> hang on. let me check the load on window.g.o
<Burgundavia> mneptok: does window run at the dc?
<mneptok> RH DC in Arizona
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> didn't realize you had access to it
* mneptok is a GNOME Foundation sysadmin :)
<Burgundavia> excellent, good to know
<mneptok> yup. there are DC issues the RH admins are working on.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> isn't one of the GNOME machines in the canonical DC?
<mneptok> progress.
<mneptok> progress.g.o that is
<Burgundavia> and what does that run?
<mneptok> Dapper
<Burgundavia> which services?
<poningru> wtf
<mneptok> i18n stuff. some backend stuff.
<Burgundavia> ahh
<mneptok> poningru: wtf, wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> poningru: http://live.gnome.org/RoadMap
<mneptok> it's slow, but should be better.
<Hobbsee> hi all
* Hobbsee boots mneptok into the middle of next week
<effie_jayx> lol
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  hey there Hobs :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Hobbsee: sweet booty!
<mneptok> poningru: *.gnome.org/* should be fine now
<nalioth> is there an Ubuntu swiss channel/
* nalioth needs a new keyboard badly.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> mneptok: heh
<ubotu> cafuego called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> haha, Amaranth doesn't mess around :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> cafuego called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sorry Myrtti
<Myrtti> np, it's my script that lags
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<usuario> nonosantaelena@hotmail.com
<usuario> nonosantaelena@hotmail.com
<usuario> nonosantaelena@hotmail.com
<apokryphos> oO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #edubuntu, moquist said: !! OK, so is it acceptible to use the server upgrade even on a desktop system?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> may I? please?
<Myrtti> /me itches
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<vorian> hmm?
<Myrtti> no, nevermind
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Merchelo called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> greetings to you all
<nalioth> salutations
<GazzaK> greetings earthlings
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jrib> GazzaK: do you come in peace?
<GazzaK> jrib, I'm not allowed to answer that
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> The_machine in channel being offensive
<Seveas> saw it, he's out
<ikonia> ta
<popey> greetings!
<popey> ubotu, he um... left our channel in a huff
<popey> can we have him back please?
<GazzaK> heheeee
<popey> #ubuntu-uk
<GazzaK> you lie
<popey> penfold, shush
* PriceChild pings Seveas to get ubotu to rejoin #ubuntu-uk 
* GazzaK hides and reminds people it was not him
<GazzaK> PriceChild, can you test angelic13 you the dcc test?
<GazzaK> s/you/for
<PriceChild> looks good :)
* PriceChild checks bantracker
<GazzaK> it's not a ubuntu thing
<PriceChild> ah ok. well all is good :)
<GazzaK> okie, thanks
<GazzaK> what did you do?
<PriceChild> a test :)
* PriceChild wonders what's with angelic13_... 
<GazzaK> dodgy connection?
<GazzaK> keeps disconnecting
<PriceChild> ah ok :)
<GazzaK> so I thought, erm, maybe dcc exploit
<PriceChild> I just did the test on the new connection and that seems ok :)
<GazzaK> any other ideas?
<PriceChild> shout at the isp?
<GazzaK> hehe, yeah, other irc networks are okay, it's just freenode
<SWAT> hmmmm, there is a user here (Mark_Shuttlewort) and it's not him (obviously). I might be too strict, but what do you guys think about this?
<GazzaK> sounds a bit naughty
<GazzaK> is he registered?
<SWAT> yes he is
<SWAT> in the dutch channel I asked him to change his nick, he left the channel, then he came back stating (in dutch): I can only speak African, then he left the channel again.
<GazzaK> it's a dutch isp anyways
<JanC> SWAT: sabdfl doesn't speak Afrikaans, so...   ;-)
<PriceChild> I think we've got a couple in #ubuntu...
<PriceChild> <eDoM> no ops nice
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-uk
<Seveas> popey, what did you do to the poor bot?
<Seeker`> has popey been killing bots again?
<popey> Muhahahahahaha
<popey> it's GazzaKs fault
<popey> he made me do it
* popey points at GazzaK 
<SWAT> trying to blame others, that's low
<Seveas> SWAT, blaming GazzaK is not low
<Seveas> it's pretty common out here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> its all GazzaK's fault
<Seveas> of course
<GazzaK> :'(
<GazzaK> and i was defenceless in the bath
<GazzaK> tsk
<PriceChild> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-07
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> HI KIDS! CUAIRYRRU!
<Tm_T> ok, i-cab-hit-the-jwys
<Tm_T> err. i-can-hit-the-keys
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> i don't trust that "rob" guy.
<mneptok> what kind of name is "rob?" that nice, circular vowel oppressed on all sides by consonants? it's bad news.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<warbox> * #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<warbox> why this happen?
<crdlb> warbox, your quit message
<warbox> my quit message?
<warbox> why do u mean ?
<crdlb> #ubuntu is a family-friendly channel
<warbox> why i cannot join ?
<mneptok> 2007-06-06T22:56:54 *** warbox has quit IRC ("Shut the fuck up!")
<nalioth> warbox: because your /quit message isn't very friendly
<warbox> ohhh, i understand know hehe
<mneptok> if you keep using /quit messages like that, the ban will stay in place
<warbox> im sorry
<warbox> i acctually delete the xchat gnome and install the another xchat
<warbox> so the quit its off right?
<mneptok> it's your client. *you* figure it out. :)
<warbox> hehe
<mneptok> look and see what your default /quit message is
<warbox> i delete it now
<warbox> im sorry, my bad
<mneptok> promise no repeat behavior?
<warbox> yeah
<warbox> im really sorry :S
<mneptok> i believe you
<mneptok> 20:34 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-b warbox!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by mneptok
<warbox> thank you
<mneptok> np. thanks for being reasonable about it.
<warbox> ;)
<warbox> what meen you nick ?
<warbox> mean*
<mneptok> not a thing. :)
<warbox> its weird :P
<warbox> you didnt know what to put ?
<mneptok> as am i.
<mneptok> http://www.mneptok.com/staticpages/index.php?page=about
<warbox> loading..
<warbox> you live in canada?
<ubotu> In ubotu, Nicholas76 said: ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> In ubotu, Nicholas76 said: ubotu is a silly bot
<PriceChild> :O
<PriceChild> how mean
<ubotu> In ubotu, Nicholas76 said: i love  you is I know I am a good bot!
<PriceChild> Nicholas76, you realise that's all coming here? :P
<ubotu> In ubotu, Nicholas76 said: i hate you is I didn't know you felt that way!
<Nicholas76> Opps!
<Nicholas76> I was just playing!
<Nicholas76> Sorry.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Nicholas76 said: !ubotu is a bot
<warbox> mneptok, hey sorry tube que reiniciar rapidin
<warbox> so, eres de canada?
<warbox> woops
<warbox> i was talking spanish :P
<warbox> you are from canada?
<jebach> hello
<jebach> I`m wrongly banned
<jebach> for nothink
<jebach> hello !!!!
<PriceChild> Hi jebach
<warbox> :x
<PriceChild> please be patient :)
<mneptok> PriceChild: he seems OK for the exploit issue
<PriceChild> mneptok, its a ban on his hostname for trolling
<PriceChild> 3 channels
<warbox> nice organization
<mneptok> oho.
<PriceChild> warbox, cam we help you?
<warbox> no thx
* PriceChild wonders how many people have access to that hostname...
<mneptok> PriceChild: i got warbox handled
<PriceChild> k :)
<jebach> when my bann will be removed ???
<jebach> hey
<PriceChild> Hey jebach I haven't forgotten you, please be patient :)
<jebach> yes you are forgot me. I`m patient  :D
<warbox> this isnt a chat channel?
<PriceChild> warbox, /topic
<warbox> i did
<warbox> home of the operators
<nalioth> warbox: not a chat channel.  that would be #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> warbox, "This channel is for operator/abuse questions only"
<warbox> k sorry
<jebach> ey I have one questin more :(   How much time need to Feisty bee deliverid to BIH / Europe / Republic of Serbian
<ubotu> kbrooks called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<m0nk> hey
<m0nk> offtopic is set to +i
<apokryphos> hm, -offtopic banlist is full
<apokryphos> m0nk: fixed
<PriceChild> m0nk, fixed it sorry :)
<m0nk> ok cool:)
<m0nk> thank you
<nalioth> #ubuntu-offtopic invite only?
<nalioth> huh?
<PriceChild> accident I guess :)
<PriceChild> <bigfuzzyjesus> when is my ban lifted?
<Vorian> lol
<nalioth> apokryphos: being an +ig(noramus)
<apokryphos> I thought he was permanently banned
<apokryphos> =)
<jebach> what about me
<jebach> I need go
<PriceChild> jebach, still under discussion
<LjL> jebach: do you understand what #ubuntu is for?
<jebach> yea
<LjL> i.e.?
<apokryphos> nalioth: any bans in -offtopic you want to clear?
<LjL> jebach: what is #ubuntu for?
<jebach> for general discusion
<LjL> uhm, no.
<apokryphos> !support
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> #ubuntu is strictly for support questions related to Ubuntu.
<jebach> I`m not stupid ok , I`m just banned for nothink
<LjL> jebach: if you have a problem with your Ubuntu, you can ask for help in #ubuntu. and you can help others who have problems.
<LjL> jebach: no one is saying that you're stupid
<LjL> although you've said worse to me
<jebach> no problem ok
<LjL> jebach: i am just making sure you know what is acceptable and what is not on #ubuntu
<LjL> and it doesn't seem like you do, if you say it's for "general discussion"
<LjL> since it is not
<LjL> jebach: some examples. if i asked "how can i make Fedora look better?" in #ubuntu, would that be acceptable? answer: no
<LjL> "is Fedora better than Ubuntu?", no, not quite acceptable
<LjL> "look at this article about Ubuntu, it's interesting!" - this is not acceptable, either
<LjL> *only* support questions and answers
<LjL> is that clear?
<jebach> omg why you saing that ???
<LjL> i guess because you seemed to be under the impression that the above were acceptable in #ubuntu
<jebach> I ????
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<LjL> well, you just said you believe #ubuntu is for "general discussion".
<jebach> JEBEM VAM MATER
<jebach> LjL: you think to I`m stupid ???
<jebach> people I`m BANNED FOE NOTHINK OK ??
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@pns.poen.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* apokryphos tries to discover what language that is
<apokryphos> Serbian, Google suggests
<LjL> and my instinct suggests "mater" means what it's supposed to mean, the rest being an insult
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> and then there's -offtopic :)
* apokryphos quickly beds
<mneptok> LjL: Serbian is Slavic and "mater" is Latin-derived. but it may well be a loanword.
<LjL> mneptok, it's still indo-european, mater is mater
<LjL> anyway, i've checked the dictionary
<mneptok> yeah, it ain't pretty
<LjL> less pretty even is what he's saying in english in PM, for that matter
<mneptok> ask him how to say "hey! where did my country go?!" in Serbian
<Cotton-swab> hey
<Cotton-swab> I need a op in pm
<PriceChild> what for?
<mneptok>  /m PriceChild a/s/l?
<mneptok> oops
<PriceChild> hehe
<nalioth> apokryphos: unless they're marked in bantracker, any with my name on 'em
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> preaction called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> Sir_Skeleton is trolling in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Frogzoo said: ubotu - that is a terribly confusing explanation for sudo
<tonyyarusso> whaaa?  My script seems to have failed.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> howdy rob1
<rob1> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> Myrtti: throw @ to me there
<Myrtti> why?
<Myrtti> If they continue, I'm taking personal care that they don't
<Tm_T> hmh, very well then, have fun
<Myrtti> I surely will ;-)
* Tm_T haven't kicked for two days
<Myrtti> I didn't have ops at -offtopic?
<Myrtti> now would be a time for someone to do something about Paddy_EIRE
<Myrtti> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> Myrtti called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Tm_T> no ops in u-offotpic
<Myrtti> thanks.
<rob> oi
<Tm_T> gah
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: what?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> I told Paddy_EIRE that he really should watch his language
<Myrtti> that's about the third time I've seen him curse
<tonyyarusso> Ah, 'k
<Myrtti> now he told me to GET LOST
<Myrtti> no, GET A LIFE
* tonyyarusso waits for another
* Tm_T hates when he see something need to be kicked and don't have silly hat
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: detail?
<Tm_T> just in general, nothing specific atm
<tonyyarusso> k
<Tm_T> maybe that's just I'm used to be op ~verywhere
<Tm_T> +e
<Myrtti> I guess he put me on ignore :->
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> hate this heat
<Tm_T> would be ok if I had my motorbike on use, but nah
<Hobbsee> anyone interested in any cd testing?
<rob> Hobbsee, what cd?
<Pumpernickel> ^^
<Hobbsee> rob: gutsy
<Hobbsee> tribe 1
* Pumpernickel backs away slowly
<rob> sure, ok in a VM?
<Hobbsee> should be fine
<Hobbsee> rob: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-June/023789.html
<Hobbsee> preferably pick one that hasnt been tested yet
* rob has a look
<rob> I can do Ubuntu Alternate (i386) if you want
<rob> looks like no one has tested it
<tonyyarusso> rob/Hobbsee: Could one of you try unbanning *!*@222.124.143.144 from #ubuntu?  Whenever I do it it seems to still be there.
<Hobbsee> rob: great.  i think pitti did, but no one has of kubuntu.
<Tm_T> haha
<Hobbsee> yeah, pitti's tested every corner of the ubuntu alternate, he says
<Tm_T> you killed him
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> oh, i386
<Hobbsee> even better
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu
<tonyyarusso> (According to the bantracker at least)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: feel like cd testing?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I have to leave in 1.5 hours, but I can do lives.
<Fujitsu> Presuming I can grab them quickly enough.
<Fujitsu> Which isn't a valid assumption.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-June/023789.html and pick something untested
<Fujitsu> Yep, heading there now.
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* rob wonders where the .iso links are
* Fujitsu realises he should probably have a sacrificial hard disk in order to do this.
<Hobbsee> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-June/023789.html
<Hobbsee> i thought
<rob> it just says to sign up for an account
<Hobbsee> oh that's utterly screwed
<rob> got a link to the .iso downloads?
<Hobbsee> rob: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20070606.1/gutsy-alternate-i386.iso
<Fujitsu> Best to rsync, really.
<Hobbsee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20070606.1/
* rob starts the download
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee pokes GazzaK 
<GazzaK> hey Hobbsee
<GazzaK> how are you?
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: interested in being one of the cool people?
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: i'm recruiting :P
<GazzaK> for what? :p
* Hobbsee needs cd testers for tribe 1 gutsy cds
<GazzaK> is it out now?
<Hobbsee> doesnt matter if it's in a VM, or what
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-June/023789.html
<Hobbsee> not yet - these are testing images
<Hobbsee> if there are no major bugs, then yes, that will be the released one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20070606.1/ are the cds
<GazzaK> i'll test it on the home pc?
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> however you like
<GazzaK> so it's just the alt cd's then
<Hobbsee> and desktop
<Fujitsu> Desktop is in daily-live
<Hobbsee> you can go up a copule of directories, and you can get to the others
<GazzaK> right, I'm pulling them down, will play over the weekend with em
* GazzaK likes 8mb broadband
<Hobbsee> hehe
<GazzaK> ones at 370KB/S, other is 460KB/S :-)
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: if you could play nowish, taht'd be cool.  we're looking to release them ASAP.  *shrugs*
<GazzaK> at home I get tops of 250K
<Hobbsee> assuming there are no major bugs
<GazzaK> Hobbsee: I am away from home today, back home later on,
<GazzaK> i'll maybe be able to test one tonight
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> 85% of desktop-i386...
<Hobbsee> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> So, I just add a comment in the tracker saying it worked?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> PASS work
<Hobbsee> s
<Hobbsee> for whichever bit you tested
<Hobbsee> (s)
<Fujitsu> Right.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> I found this in my pm, rather amusing:
<Seveas> <EScapeCrew> i need op or flood your server
<Seveas> <EScapeCrew> oki
<Seveas> <EScapeCrew> ?
<Seveas> <-- EScapeCrew has quit ()
<Seveas> n=simo@41.249.2.46
<Hobbsee> oookay then?
<PriceChild> when was that? :s
<apokryphos> heh, you were too slow in offering him ops. Hopefully we'll be around next time so he won't flood us again
* Seeker` considers submitting that to bash
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu
<mc44> PriceChild: I think he was after ops :P
<PriceChild> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpaul
<ompaul> PriceChild, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PriceChild> nothing :)
<PriceChild> just felt like an "mmmm-kay"
<ompaul> for that I give you my latest ramblings from nowhere
<ompaul> so there I was, ssh -C root@internet then I cd /home/debian/mailing/lists whereupon I run the command mv debian-legal debian-quasi-legal-and-almost-as-trollfull-as-a-bad-day-on-irc   ;-)
* ompaul skips around the channel bumping into *stuff*
<effie_jayx> lol
<ompaul> test
<Myrtti> huh
* ompaul curses xchat
<ompaul> Myrtti, you really don't want to know
<Myrtti> irssi <3
<nalioth> ompaul: you using xchat?
<ompaul> nalioth, I always have done since I started with ubuntu
<ompaul> I only use irssi from "that" machine
<nalioth> eeeeeeewwww
<Daviey> ompaul: you ncusrse xchat?  Is that possible :)
<ompaul> Daviey, no it is libxxxcurses
<Daviey> heh
<ompaul> and they are not kisses
<Daviey> >:(
<ompaul> yeah I was rather annoyed, not only did I find a bug but I don't know what conditions triggered it
<jrib> did jinesh randomly pm anyone else or was I special?
<mc44> you're always special
<jrib> I get that a lot
<LjL> jrib: you have a nickname starting with the key that's pressed with the index finger on the home row
<ompaul> LjL, very observant
<jrib> so what you're saying, LjL, is that I *am* special
<mc44> jrib: well, you're special by virtue of a keyboard geographical accident
<ompaul> jrib, no, no, no, he is just pointing it out to you with an index finger
<ompaul> mc44, comment?
<mc44> ca va
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, mrmonday said: !fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, mrmonday said: !fullcircle is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you still here?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: _StefanS_ wants a member cloak
<Daviey> say no - go on
<Daviey> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<PriceChild> how mean
<PriceChild> maybe we should say no to you keeping yours Daviey 8-)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i may have work for you soon :)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> Daviey is a member?
<PriceChild> oh sorry I read "have to work" lol.
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i need to write up a post i can use stickied
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, dav is annoying and doesn't identify before joining channels, re-/whois him :P
<Daviey> gnomefreak: atm yes - depends how much i push my luck
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: its about mozilla team joining testing so on
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, just gimme a linky and i'll find a nice place for it :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: ty :) it may be a few weeks for me to figure out what to say ty
<PriceChild> cool no problem.
* gnomefreak wonders if i got my icon thingy
<gnomefreak> nope not yet
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-08
<ubotu> In ubotu, K2 said: edgy is what version number?
<crdlb> !edgy > K2
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> GigaClon called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> false alarm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
<boredandblogging> for some reason, joining #ubuntu-georgia requires a user to have their nick registered. Is there a way to not require that?
<Seeker`> boredandblogging: It depends on what conditions the ops for the channel have sety
<nalioth> boredandblogging: the ops need to adjust the channel settings
<Seeker`> you will have to contact one of them
<boredandblogging> well that would be me :-P
<boredandblogging> and I don't remember setting it
<boredandblogging> thanks guys
<superm1> Seveas, ping
<effie_jayx> Seveas, ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> superm1, pong
<superm1> Hi Seveas.  I was going to ask you what it would take to get ubotu to announce new bugs in mythtv or mythbuntu in our irc channel?
<Seveas> superm1, create a launchpad team that gets all notifications and I'll create an account for ubugtu to receive the notifications on. After that, life is easy :)
<superm1> Seveas, would two teams be okay?
<Hobbsee> hi Seveas
<superm1> because its two different groups
<superm1> (for ubuntu-mythtv as well as mythbuntu)
<Seveas> two teams is ok
<superm1> Ok. I'll get that setup
<superm1> Okay Seveas, the two teams are "mythbuntu" and "ubuntu-mythtv"
<superm1> they are both setup on bug contacts on all applicable packages
<Seveas> superm1, add the user bugbot+mythtv to one or both of those teams then
<superm1> K
<Seveas> superm1, it doesn't seem to work
<superm1> Seveas, why is that?
<Seveas> I added a comment to bug 99925 but the bot doesn't receive it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99925 in mythtv "mythfrontend should use the eject command not myth's eject function" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99925
<superm1> Seveas, isn't it only for new bugs though?
<superm1> not for bug comments
<Seveas> it receives all, and reports ones it hasn't seen
<Seveas> ah, got it now
<Seveas> launchpad is slow
<superm1> the test comment came through in my bugmail via email
<superm1> ah
<crdlb> Seveas, ubotu doesn't seem to do the ubuntu bug lookup thing in #ubuntu-effects . Would it be possible to enable that?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-effects plugin.bugtracker.bugsnarfer
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-effects plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer
<ubotu> False
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-effects plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<ubotu> OK
<crdlb> Seveas, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ShinyPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ShinyPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<mrmonday> I submitted a couple of commands for ubotu yesterday, and would like to know if they will be added or not
<jrib> mrmonday: are there any other ubuntu magazines?
<jrib> mrmonday: are there any other ubuntu magazines?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* elkbuntu squares the ban radar onto don_
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<nixternal> heh
<Seveas> if Rprp EVER claims that it was an accident: DO NOT BELIEVE
<nixternal> has he in the past?
<Seveas> This is the third f*ing time this 'accident' happens
<nixternal> ahh
<PriceChild> Who was nightfreak?
<jrib> k
<Seveas> @btlogin
<PriceChild> hehe will do...
<nalioth> rprp is neoxan (a known troll)
<Seveas> rprp is not neoxan
<Seveas> Rprp is dutch, neoxan german
<PriceChild> whoops /me misread that as sev kickbanning nightfreak :)
<nalioth> Seveas: neoxan uses proxies so one can never tell
<Seveas> nalioth, I've talked to Rprp :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<DM|> Hi. i seem to be banned from #ubuntu and i have no idea why
<PriceChild> one second DM|
<DM|> thanks
<LjL> PriceChild, exploit
<DM|> wait? what ? what did i exploit
<LjL> DM|, follow the instructions i've given you in #ubuntu-offtopic please (i.e., in a nutshell, join #ubuntu-read-topic)
<LjL> erm, have i been talking to the wind?
<Seveas> LjL, yes :)
<sysdef> the answer my friend... *sing*
<PriceChild> But there's a ban on him for something else afaict from the bantracker...
<LjL> i must have annoyed the wind then
<ompaul> :)
<LjL> PriceChild: well, the only thing matching "dm|" is a redirect, then i don't know
<PriceChild> its not dm|, its on his hostname
<PriceChild> aha I see now.
<PriceChild> I think jrib tabcompleted the wrong guy
<DM|> wow
<PriceChild> someone called "dm" joins the room, does warcraft spam, parts, then DM|'s hostname is banned.
<DM|> ha wasnt quiet spam, i needed the link on another computer and MIRC was being retarded ( on windows machine )
<DM|> I only linked it once
<ompaul> ehh it was so offtopic that it is not on
<DM|> can i get unbanned please
<ompaul> msg yourself by all means
<LjL> DM|: follow the instructions on #ubuntu-read-topic first, please.
<DM|> ljl did, changed it to chat.freenode.net/8001
<ompaul> DM|, you seem to be caught for two things
<ompaul> DM|, join #test-dm
<LjL> jrib, around?
<jrib> LjL: hey
<ompaul> jrib, can you have a look at the ban for dm| on host name search for dm as the ban
<ompaul> or by his host name and the stuff here
<jrib> DM|: you understand that #ubuntu is for support only, not for unrelated warcraft links?
<DM|> Yes im sorry, wont happen again
<Seveas> ompaul, I'm going to abuse you for a bit -- don't be alarmed :)
<jrib> DM|: ok, you should be able to rejoin
<DM|> jrib ty for the unban. have a good weekend
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@freenode/staff/gnewsense.ompaul]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+d Paul?O'Malley]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b ompaul!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bb ompaul!*@* *!*@freenode/staff/gnewsense.ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-d Paul?O'Malley]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> (hostnames matched)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!n=ompaul@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ahem
<Seveas> stupid chanserv :)
<ompaul> a hem
<Seveas> I need a victim who is not freenode staff :)
<LjL> mc44 has autorejoin
<ompaul> GazzaK, step forth and have some lime light
* jrib raises hand
<PriceChild> jrib, suck up :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@upstream/dev/jrib]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+d jason]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b jrib!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!n=jrib@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Seveas: should ban *!?=jrib@* rather than *!n=jrib@* i think
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> victory
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!n=jrib@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b jrib!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@upstream/dev/jrib]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-d jason]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> /cs bans jrib
<Seveas> --- Bans matching jrib!n=jrib@upstream/dev/jrib (jason)
<Seveas> --- *!n=jrib@*
<Seveas> --- jrib!*@*
<Seveas> --- *!*@upstream/dev/jrib
<Seveas> --- jason
<Seveas> useful to determine why someone is banned
<LjL> konversation has a search box in the banlist for that :P
<Seveas> does it give you all these bans if you give just a nickname or a partial mask? err, no :p
<LjL> Seveas: well, all except "jason"
<LjL> at least in that specific case
<Seveas> better than I thought then :)
<Seveas> still. more work than just /cs bans :p
<Seveas> ompaul, you may want to upgrade your chanserv.py
<GazzaK> pardon?
<GazzaK> I go shopping, and what happens?
<Seveas> 'sup GazzaK ?
<GazzaK> ahh, ompaul pinged me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-09
<ompaul> Seveas, ... funny thing this Tcl plugin Rehashed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> jrib, all: note that quintin has been in my highlight list for a long time - and banned for a long time, too. he seemed to behave decently lately, but apparently he's not become the most amiable person on earth just yet
<LjL> tritium, what are you doing...?!
<LjL> he's not saying anything
<jrib> LjL: he seems to do ok when he doesn't say anything
<tritium> LjL: heh?
<tritium> What do you mean?
<jrib> looks like you lagged
<tritium> I think I lagged seriously long
<tritium> I was wondering what the heck was going on...
<LjL> yeah, i suppose :)
<tritium> :)
<ubotu> Minataku called the ops in #kubuntu
<tritium> LjL: what script adds the parenthetical at the end of a ! <topic> > <nick> ?
<LjL> tritium: no script, it's just a Konversation regex-based autoreplace
<LjL> ^!([^ ] +) > ([^ ] +)   --->   !%1 > %2    (%2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tritium> Ah, Konversation...
* tritium uses irssi with auto_bleh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<LjL> tritium: ask jrib, he has the same thing but with irssi
<tritium> LjL: okay, thanks :)
<Yasumoto> Hiya. I was wondering if I could be tested for the DCC exploit?
<PriceChild> Hey Yasumoto
<PriceChild> Yasumoto, you seem fine :)
<Yasumoto> score. thanks :)
<Arwen> anyone here? can someone unban me from #ubuntu+1 ?
<PriceChild> Arwen, Please don't ping people without asking.
<Arwen> asking what?
<Arwen> PriceChild, you said you'd unban me from #ubuntu+1 once it re-opened?
<PriceChild> Arwen, You are unbanned, please play nice, follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and IRC guidelines at _all_ times.
<Arwen> yes, thank you...
<Arwen> huh, I wonder how long I've been banned from #ubuntu now... ah well
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<jrib> tritium: I just have  /alias u say !$0 > $1 (see the private message from ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tritium> jrib: thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: Python is a high-level programming language only slightly inferrior to Ruby  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WelcomeToPython
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> 'slightly inferior' --> massively suprior you mean
<GazzaK> you python fanboy
<Seveas> ruby just sucks
<Seveas> it's sort of perl, sort of python and sort of smalltalk
<Seveas> in the end it's worse than all of them
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<GazzaK> but rubys are red and pretty?
<GazzaK> I am turning into a right mac fanboi Seveas
<Seveas> there are no right mac fanboys
<Seveas> only wrong ones
<GazzaK> hahaha
<Seveas> we have quite a fw of them at work
<Seveas> one of them brought a mac mini
<Seveas> frontrow is nice, someone should port that to beryl/mythtv/elisa
<Seveas> brb, kernel update --> reboot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!n=ompaul@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, dazjorz said: !inittab is /etc/inittab was replaced by /etc/event.d/rc-default.
<ubotu> Enverex called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ndee> hey guys, could you test me for that dcc-exploit?
<Hobbsee> ndee: yep, you're fine
<Hobbsee> ndee: ban removed, thanks for your patience :)
<ndee> no problem, thx :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
* ompaul goes away again
<nalioth> .... and good riddance   :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> you're nice, nalioth
<poningru> can someone fix !beryl it doesnt have links to our wiki helps
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> poningru: feel free to fix
<poningru> ...
<Hobbsee> poningru: as in, to whatever you want it to sya
<Hobbsee> then it rebounds here, and we can add it
<ompaul>  poningru you do !beryl foo and then we get told same and fix it
* ompaul looks at nalioth 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* nalioth looks at ompaul 
* ompaul waves across the waves
* effie_jayx looks at ompaul  and nalioth 
<effie_jayx> :D
<ompaul> this could get silly
<PriceChild> why is there no wind :(
<jrib> PriceChild: are you trying to fly a kite or something?
<PriceChild> went sailing :(
<nalioth> jrib: you piss off nickserv today?
<jrib> umm
<nalioth> jrib: you are not currently identified
<mc44> iz an imposter!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<jrib> thanks
<nalioth> jrib: if you're not mode +e, you're not who you say you are  :)
* PriceChild watches cotton-swab in #defocus and smiles.
<poningru> nixternal: can I pm?
<nixternal> sure
* nixternal wonders why I didn't get a popup box
<effie_jayx> maybe you got spam blocker :D
<nixternal> no no, when my name is highlighted I usually get my popup box I have scripted for remote irssi sessions
<effie_jayx> ohhhhhhhhhhhh I remember
<Quintin> You're all a bunch of fucking morons.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@74-133-78-27.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_laptop> ty
<PriceChild> Quintin, Please calm down :)
<DBO> he was fun
<ubuntu_laptop> i was getting there
<ubuntu_laptop> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> @btloing
<ubuntu_laptop> grrr
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<gnomefreak> it doesnt use cloak :(
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, yeah, add nicks to launchpad and ubotu resyncs the list every so often
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak checking and commenting on my ban on Quintin as i have seen that name before
<gnomefreak> i see he is a big repeat offender
<nalioth> gnomefreak: and listening to you now
<gnomefreak> nalioth: he knows it too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@74-133-78-27.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by nalioth
<nalioth> Quintin: did you have something for us (other than personal attacks) ?
<nalioth> Quintin: please respond
<Pumpernickel> Trolling by silence... that's a new approach.
<Quintin> not really!
<tsmithe> Pumpernickel, hehe
<Seveas> better than trolling by insulting
<Seveas> more subtle
<Seveas> less annoying
<tsmithe> Seveas, subtle?!
<tsmithe> if Seveas knows about subtle as well, i'm doomed
<Seveas> tsmithe, you don't know subtlety if it hit you in the face :p
<tsmithe> :o
<tsmithe> at least you can spell better than me
* gnomefreak goes back to looking for office :(
<Seveas> MS office?
<PriceChild> no he lost his office...
<Hobbsee> with pointy clicky vista!
<Hobbsee> woo!
<PriceChild> wasn't there at work this morning
<Hobbsee> just like nixternal
<PriceChild> empty plot of land...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you didnt tell us you had an ally in your addiction....
<tsmithe> PriceChild, i don't think you're allowed to make that joke
<nixternal> oh wait a second now
<tsmithe> it's against the rooles
<PriceChild> tsmithe, what joke?
* Seveas wiped vista of a machine the other day
<Seveas> felt good
<tsmithe> x|
<tsmithe> \o/
<Seveas> too bad it was wiping-by-installing-xp
<Hobbsee> Seveas: you need to help nixternal and gnomefreak through their vista addiction.
<Seveas> but the machine already runs ubuntu as well and the owner prefers ubuntu, so not a total loss :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i think they all need help with their Microsoft addiction
<tsmithe> "<PriceChild> i'm tempted to say "do you feel tough... do you feel like a real man now seveas?""
<Seveas> Hobbsee, hmm, nothing a sledgehammer can't solve
<tsmithe> oops that wasn't stringed properly
<Hobbsee> nalioth: hrm, point.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hahaha
<Seveas> @lart vista
* ubotu shows vista a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
* gnomefreak hasnt yet tried vista and not in a hurry to
<Seveas> gnomefreak, I tried it. Rubbish.
<gnomefreak> ty now i dont have to
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> didn't even need the sledgehammer there, excellent
<Quintin> vista is useless crap
<Quintin> It was nice until I wanted to do something with my PC.  Then the swapping was outrageous (1gB DDR RAM)
<Seveas> heh, vista and one GB. You need at least 2 :)
<Quintin> yea
<Quintin> yet the stores sell vista with 1 gb.  or even 512 mb (!).  contrast this with XP or ubuntu which are perfectly useable with 256m, even 128
<jrib> dell recommends 1 to use aero, but I guess that assumes you don't run any apps and just play with your menus
<Quintin> like I said, as soon as I tried to actually *do something* .. crunch crunch crunch
<Quintin> I just don't get it.  it's like they tried to make it crappy and slow :p
<Quintin> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,2098817,00.asp  see also the forum comments
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Quintin, well it's your choice...
<Quintin> effie_jayx: eh?  No it's not.  I don't use vista
<effie_jayx> cool then
<poningru> uh... wasnt this the guy who was...
<poningru> nm
<Seveas> poningru, ?
<effie_jayx> poningru,  nm = network manager?
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: network mangler
<poningru> nvm
<poningru> ...
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: in thise case, never mind
<poningru> Hobbsee: hey man network manager is cool and awesome
<poningru> does not mangling
<poningru> unless ofcourse put on a server
<effie_jayx> I never get the in jokes :S...
<Hobbsee> most of the time, yes
<poningru> which for whatever reason red hat loves to do
<poningru> I DO not understand why red hat does that
<effie_jayx> or arrive late jejejej
<poningru> it turns on frackin avahi for a server
<poningru> I'm like WTF
<effie_jayx> good lord #ubuntuforums is worst than offtopic by far
<effie_jayx> hhe
<PriceChild> :( *looks*
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  someone just farted a battleship?
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  this is the bit that storke me * zenrox grabs elcasey  holds him down and farts a battleship
<freak020> Hello. Can an operator assist me in resetting my NickServ password?
<nalioth> freak020: let's see
<nalioth> freak020: how about we drop the nick and you can reregister (this time with an email)?
<freak020> Sure. I didn't think I would forget it this soon. :D
* poningru registers freak020 really fast
<freak020> Thanks very much. You have been very helpful. :)
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  you owe me one ;)
<PriceChild> Hmm?
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  about the ban... just kidding
<Seveas> @pity effie_jayx
* ubotu installs WindowsME on effie_jayx's computer
<poningru> EEK
<poningru> Seveas: now thats just wrong
<poningru> I mean no matter what
<poningru> I would not wish that on anyone
<poningru> thats just wrong
<Seveas> @lart add slurps up all of $who's memory by installing vista
<ubotu> OK  Lart #53 added.
<Seveas> @lart 52 poningru
* ubotu forces poningru to talk in reverse polish notation for the rest of the year
<effie_jayx> Seveas, hardly enough I liked me back in the day... :D
<Seveas> O_o
* effie_jayx relfects on his dark past
<poningru> eek
<poningru> wow
<effie_jayx> hey at least I'm honest :D
<poningru> effie_jayx: thats just masochistic
<Myrtti> /me goes to bed listening to Anne of Green Gables from librivox
<poningru> next thing you know you like hob's stick of doom
<poningru> drat
<poningru> she's not here
<effie_jayx> poningru,  Hobbs is cool... she already game doom(tm) enough times before
<poningru> that was supposed to be a joke dude...
<effie_jayx> it still is :D
<effie_jayx> hehe
<effie_jayx> poningru,  let's just be still and not wake up mneptok ...
* effie_jayx hides
* poningru stands very stil
<poningru> l
<effie_jayx> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-10
<ubotu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> Seveas: don't tease me please, i'm squashing trolls
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, still aeound?
<Seveas> s/e/r/
<nalioth> Seveas: pong
<Seveas> nalioth, could you please /cs set #ubuntu-cl contact seveas
<nalioth> ok
<nalioth> feliz navidad, Seveas
<Seveas> merry christmas? Bit out of season :)
<poningru> indeed
<elkbuntu> you cant even get away with 'christmas in july' yet nalioth
<elkbuntu> (the southern hemisphere stupidity of faking christmas in july for the sake of a white/cold christmas)
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> KEEV called the ops in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nzk> Is it can be unban time now please?
<nzk> Is there a dedicated USE channel?
<nalioth> USE channel?
<Pumpernickel> Ubuntu Silent Edition: permanent /mode +m
<Madpilot> Pumpernickel, tempting, sometimes :)
* Hobbsee throws mneptok at Madpilot 
<Madpilot> ahh! What'd I do to deserve *that*?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: being corey's brother.  duh
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: and being here
<Madpilot> The first is not my fault, and the second is hardly unusual
<Madpilot> Besides, aren't 'thrown mneptoks' banned under various international treaties?
<Hobbsee> not really
<Pumpernickel> Was it an intercontinental ballistic mneptok?  Did it cross any international boundaries?
<Madpilot> it must have. I'm in Canada and she's a mad Aussie.
<Madpilot> well, except that the mneptok's current habitat is thought to be Montreal. So things are rather confused.
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<gouki> 'morning
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Madpilot> metaphysical question: is it really trolling if the critter you're trying to provoke is itself a troll?
<nalioth> Madpilot: be careful or you'll disappear into your question announcer
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<sgrove> can someone please clear my router?
<sgrove> it's very bothersome to not be able to access the freaking #ubuntu room
<Myrtti> he was patient
<Hobbsee> the router is still effected, therefore, no.
<Myrtti> oh
<Hobbsee> no, i ran the exploit on him
<Myrtti> :-D
<sgrove> I guess maybe that's a sign my computer is not cleared?
<nalioth> sgrove: might be a clue :P
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<sgrove> hmm, I'm running chatzilla, I don't know if I'll be able to change the port..
<elkbuntu> any irc client that cant change the port is not worth running
<sgrove> well, it's just an add-in for firefox that I happened to like...I could run x-chat but the text is kind of hard to read
<nalioth> sgrove: the text in xchat can be made larger or the font can be changed
<Myrtti> OR both!
<Myrtti> ;-)
<sgrove> yeah, I'll switch over, get myself used to it then
<sgrove> awell, the days of simple irc have already passed me by, I suppose ~
<Myrtti> it's the addiction
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> light stuff doesn't kick in anymore, so you're forced to move to heavier stuff :-D
<Myrtti> "Hello, my name is Miia and I've been an IRC addict for 11 years"
<sgrove> haha
<sgrove> I remember when I was a bit younger around8th grade or so, using AIM and AOL, thinking that IRC was the "old chat", and it would go away in a few weeks or so
<sgrove> just as soon as everyone tried AOL, hehe
<Myrtti> -->
<sgrove_> ok, on gnome-xchat, connecting to port 8001, shall we try again?
<sgrove_> please check my computer for this exploit
<sgrove_> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Hobbsee> that one's fine
<Hobbsee> i guess if you choose to connect back with chatzilla, and cant change the port, tehn it's your problem getting thrown off the network
<sgrove_> yeah, I'm not too worried about it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> <AS6> ubotu: Thank you, with your encouragement earlieri this morning, finally i lay my hand on Kubuntu for the first time in my life. :D, thank u very much.
<elkbuntu> awww... how sweet
<thoreauputic> I hope no-one burst his bubble :)
<elkbuntu> nope
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you are ALIVE!
<thoreauputic> nalioth: barrely, but yes
<elkbuntu> someone tried to burst it, but i dont think it sunk in
<poningru> so question why was the disk utility taken out?
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: not everyone knows about bots - and yeah, the thank you was touching
<nalioth> disk utility?
<poningru> nalioth: remember that disk utility app that was in dapper
<poningru> I think
<poningru> taken out in edgy and feisty
<thoreauputic> poningru: the trend is clear - by next year Ubuntu will fit on a floppy and require the user to configure everything from a root prompt ;)
<poningru> lol
<poningru> \o/ we are gentoo
<thoreauputic> nah, lfs ftw !
<nalioth> lfs  :)
<ubotu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, and code their own kernel or be stuck with a 2.4 kernel or prior
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: kernel? You will program your machine with patch cables!
<poningru> bwhahahahahhahah
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, cables? who needs cables when we have PUNCH CARDS
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: all you need is an abacus
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, ooh, now you're getting technical
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: networking is done using the Voice Over Atmosphere protocol
<poningru> bwhhahahahahahha
* poningru shouts to thoreauputic 'zero one one zero one one one one zero zero zero zero zero zero one zero one one zero'
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: although the Yoghurt Cups and String protocol is moving forward, it is still beta
<thoreauputic> !language| poningru
<ubotu> poningru: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nalioth> abacus? sybarites! a pile of rocks is all you need
<poningru> what?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: you need to hit them together though
* poningru is so confused
<thoreauputic> poningru: your binary translates to an unspeakable insult in an obscure Mongolian dialect
<elkbuntu> rofl
<poningru> I...see
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> WHEEEE!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> WHEEEE
<Tm_T> !EEEEHW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeeehw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> I don't think anyone shares your enthusiasm Tm_T...
<Tm_T> WHEEEEE!
<Tm_T> (: :)
<Tm_T> )(
* Tm_T flips
<Tm_T> PriceChild: W-H-E-E-E-!
<Vorian> I'm with you Tm_T!
<Vorian> YEEEEEE HAAAAAAAA!
<Tm_T> WOOHOOOO!
<Tm_T> ok, you can calm down no
<Tm_T> w
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> botsnack always brings some life to ubotu
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-02
<solid_liq> can anyone tell me why I'm banned from #ubuntu?
<Seeker`> solid_liq: how long ago were you banned?
<solid_liq> this morning I think
<solid_liq> it's weird tho
<Seeker`> solid_liq: You performed a CTCP version on the whole channel
<solid_liq> I was in the channel, then my internet connection flaked out, and when the connection came back up, I couldn't join #ubuntu
<solid_liq> oh, that must've been that stupid irssi script
<Seeker`> -06:37:29- solid_liq n=solid_li@unaffiliated/solidliq requested CTCP VERSION from #ubuntu:
<Seeker`> -06:37:34- ~s~ mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/solidliq] by FloodBot3
<solid_liq> I was trying out different scripts for irssi, and one of them was version-stat.pl
<solid_liq> I meant to run it in my channel, not #ubuntu
<solid_liq> (##linux-coders)
<Seeker`> you should be more careful with what scripts you run in such a busy channel
<solid_liq> yeah, it was an accident
<Seeker`> do you understand why it is a bad idea?
<solid_liq> I didn't realize I was on the ubuntu tab
<solid_liq> yeah
<Seeker`> PriceChild: you still about?
<PriceChild> yep
<PriceChild> gimme 5 mins
<Seeker`> k
<solid_liq> could you unban me please?
<Seeker`> I cant unban you, as I dont have the necessary power in #ubuntu
<solid_liq> k
<Seeker`> but someone will have a look in a minute
<solid_liq> k thanks
<tritium> Seeker`: I can take care of it.
<tritium> hmm, strange.
<Seeker`> tritium: what is strange?
<tritium> I can't op up.
<jrib> tritium: first time you tried since services changed?
<tritium> jrib: possibly.  I also see I'm not identified again.
<Seeker`> tritium: that could be it
<jrib> does solid_liq still need to be unbanned?
<Seeker`> tritium: you are unbanning solid_liq then?
<tritium> Seeker`: yes, just did.
<tritium> solid_liq: try now, please
<Seeker`> solid_liq: You need to make sure that you check what channel you are in before you run scripts etc. in future, ok?
<tritium> I guess the change in services has broken my auto-identify.
<Mez> Seeker`, you dont?
<Mez> solid_liq, ok, I'll unban you, as long as you understand that it's a bad idea to run mass CTCP's in busy channels.
<Seeker`> Mez: He has just been unbanned by tritium
<Seeker`> Mez: No, I only have ops in -uk
<Mez> and promise not to do it again
<Mez> argh
<Mez> or if my internet wasnt dying I would
<Mez> !chanserv.py
<nubotu> http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<Mez> I cant do anything
<Seeker`> although elk y said that she may bring it up with the council
<tritium> Mez: I took care of it
<tritium> Seeker`: good!  You have my support.
<solid_liq> tritium: k thanks :)  (sorry, I ran off to do something for a minute)
<tritium> solid_liq: no problem.  But, please do not run scripts in the channel in the future.
<solid_liq> I won't
<Seeker`> tritium: thanks :D
<tritium> Thanks, solid_liq.
<tritium> Seeker`: Of course.  :)
<solid_liq> :D
<Mez> tritium, yeah - was lagging like hell
<tritium> Mez: no worries.
<Seeker`> solid_liq: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<Seeker`> solid_liq: If there is nothing else we can hlep you with, please take note of the /topic
 * jrib bans Jack_Sparrow :)
 * Mez bans jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> soory.. copy error
<Jack_Sparrow> Doh
 * Seeker` wonders what is going on
<blakez> !ops | Myrtti
<nubotu> Myrtti: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<nubotu> blakez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Myrtti)
<nixternal> blakez: what?
<Amaranth> uh
<blakez> Myrtti solicited me to take a shit on her chest.
<blakez> plz ban?
<nixternal> Myrtti: how come you never solicit me? :P
<nixternal> blakez: that one is a tad bit hard to believe
<nixternal> to bad I can't ban and remove you from this channel blakez
<blakez> i was banned from #ubuntu for abusing the !ops command
<blakez> lolol
<blakez> it's fun to wake all the linux nerds up
<vorian> nixternal: want him removed?
<blakez> i was told that many of the ops have the !ops command rigged to an alarm bell, similar to the ones used in fire stations
<blakez> and they all rush to the terminal to see what the excitement is about
<nixternal> vorian: I will not answer that question, so people don't send stupid emails to the list complaining about me getting a staffer to remove someone
<blakez> hoping, just hoping that they get to ban somebody
<vorian> ok, i'll do it
<blakez> lol no dont
<blakez> =[
<blakez> !ops | vorian
<nubotu> vorian: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<nubotu> blakez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (vorian)
<nixternal> why nubotu? everytime I see that, I think "why is a nude bot highlighting me?"
<vorian> yeah, weird eh?
 * SportChick eyes blakez 
<Amaranth> blakez: Do you have a reason for being here?
<blakez> a notification, and special attention to district 7 cars, stop rhode island registration 53BP90 for questioning in a homicide investigation earlier this evening
<nixternal> Amaranth: is that enough reason for ya :P
<Amaranth> ...
<blakez> my reason is to harass all the linux nerds
<blakez> that think they too good for windows
<Amaranth> Ok, someone get rid of this guy please.
<nixternal> alert: 12 year old at the helm
<blakez> linux is so stupid
<blakez> it cant even do anything
<blakez> its good for browsing the web
<nixternal> so true, here troll, have some food
<blakez> you can have my dick as food
<blakez> fucking bitch
<nixternal> mmmm, I love that
<Amaranth> Strange, I can no longer run get the access list for this channel.
<nixternal> yes, spank me while you talk dirty to me!
<Amaranth> -run
<blakez> !ops | Amaranth
<nubotu> Amaranth: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<nubotu> blakez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Amaranth)
<Amaranth> !amaranth | blakez
<nixternal> buh bye
<nubotu> blakez: Stabbity stab
<Seeker`> thanks vorian
<nixternal> hahaha
<vorian> np
<Seeker`> I have a feeling he will be back
<nixternal> I hope so, I haven't been talked dirty to in a long time
<Seeker`> nixternal: I suspect it is ok to request staff to remove someone from a channel in this sort of case
<Seeker`> as there isn't anyone else capable of removing them from the channel
<nixternal> true, but people are already complaining about it, so I don't want to get involved in the politics of it...I would rather leave it alone and go do some more coding :)
<Seeker`> heh, fair enough
<nixternal> and kick vorian in the arse to get merging
<vorian> doh
<Seeker`> what are you coding?
<nixternal> KDE 4 of course, and building out packages for 4.1 Beta 1 for the mass amount of whiney Kubuntu Hardy users
<vorian> nixternal: got any good ones (by good i mean easy learning type)?
<nixternal> I think I need to go and drink a bit...I have been a bit edgy today
 * Seeker` needs to do some more coding
<nixternal> vorian: you are past the easy learning crap
<vorian> crap, I thought you'd say that
<nixternal> get your hands dirty and break something already :)
 * vorian salutes
<nixternal> dude, look at the PPA, I am up to ~ppa7 on kdebase-workspace in 2 days :)
<Seeker`> nixternal: Anything a newbie can do?
<Seeker`> (not that I run KDE)
<nixternal> Seeker`: there is always stuff for anyone to do :)
<vorian> watch files are good
<vorian> that's where I started with actuall contributions
<nixternal> really?
<nixternal> that has got to be a first
<Seeker`> nixternal: such as?
<nixternal> Q: So, how did you get involved with contributing to Ubuntu?
<nixternal> A: I was making watch files
<nixternal> Jay Leno should be calling you soon :P
<nixternal> Seeker`: documentation is a good place for new contribs to start honestly
<Seeker`> hmm
<nixternal> it is easy to do, and you are actually contributing something physical in a way
<Seeker`> I was thinknig about more programming type stuff
<nixternal> well then, get to reading the packaging guide if you want to MOTU it up
<Seeker`> Documentation isn't one of my "strong points"
<nixternal> or, get a hold of the blueprint owners and let them know you want to code
<jrib> missing .desktop files is pretty easy, are those still around?
<nixternal> not so much missing as invalid
<nixternal> that is a boring way to start, by running 'desktop-file-validate' on every .desktop file in every package in the repo :)
<Pici> Seeker`: iirc there are bitesize bugs that might be good to start with
<Pici> !bitesizex
<Pici> !bitesize
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitesizex, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> I could only imagine the amount of patches one could generate by fixing all of those
<nubotu> A list of bugs that are considered easy to fix and good for beginners to attempt can be found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<nixternal> bite sex?
<nixternal> wth Pici :)
<Pici> :P
<jrib> on that list, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/64064, hasn't ~/bin been added to PATH if it exists for a while now?
<nubotu> In nubotu, calcmandan said: !klipper is the KDE clipboard utility. It stores clipboard history, and allows you to link clipboard contents to application actions. For more information, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Klipper.
<nubotu> In nubotu, calcmandan said: !kwallet is the wallet subsytem which provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. For more information, visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet.
<Seeker`> !klipper
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klipper, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> !kwallet
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> are there factoids for that in the database of ubottu?
<nubotu> In nubotu, calcmandan said: !scrot is a simple screen capture utility using imlib2. For more information, visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/scrot.
<nubotu> In nubotu, calcmandan said: !kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. For more information, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix.
<Seeker`> @whoami
<nubotu> I don't recognize you.
<Seeker`> @login
<nubotu> OK
<Seeker`> @whoami
<nubotu> seeker`
<Amaranth> @whoami
<nubotu> I don't recognize you.
<Amaranth> @login
<nubotu> OK
<Amaranth> @whoami
<nubotu> amaranth
<Amaranth> !nubotu
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubotu, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> !bot
<nubotu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Amaranth> Why do we now have nubotu? Are we taking turns running the bot?
<tonyyarusso> "Today's bot has been brought to you by the letter N."
<flaccid> i think i got banned from #kubuntu last night because of my new cat on my keyboard
<flaccid> may an op have a look please?
<elky_work> certainly looks pet inflicted...
<elky_work> im not on the access list there though...
<flaccid> no worries
<elky_work> btw, does 'new cat' mean cute widdle kitteh?
<flaccid> the weird thing is it happend once, then i closed the lid on the laptop and it i think it happened again, but that could of been me tired heh
<flaccid> yeah hes names buddy and hes a little black kitteh
<elky_work> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/01/%23kubuntu.txt ctrl+f for 13:42
<elky_work> flaccid: made his flickr debut yet? :D
<flaccid> hes my housemates and has only been here like 1 day, shall get some photos soon. hes pretty smart
<flaccid> !help
<nubotu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<flaccid> !ops
<nubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<nubotu> flaccid called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Amaranth> ?
<flaccid> sorry to nag. wouldn't mind getting back to the chan to do my usually hours of daily help
<Amaranth> those are the #ubuntu ops
<flaccid> banned from cute kitteh last night in #kubuntu
<flaccid> some of those might be #kubuntu ops i guess
<flaccid> [14:41] [Kick] You have been kicked from channel #kubuntu-ops by ChanServ (Invite only channel). :)
<elky_work> aww man! they get to have a private channel :(
<elky_work> flaccid: the ops factoid is for emergencies only, and i doubt delaying you from helping classes as an emergency
<flaccid> i didn't know it was for emergency only
<nixternal> flaccid: what happened to you in #kubuntu?
<flaccid> a bit worrying if no kubunt ops are not around
<flaccid> ^^ read up
<nixternal> hrmm, let me look at that
<flaccid> new kitten.
<nixternal> flaccid: you can't join #kubuntu at all?
<flaccid> [14:45] [474] #kubuntu You're banned from that channel
<nixternal> k, looking for your ip now in there
<nixternal> %btlogin
<nixternal> @btlogin
<nixternal> might help if a bot was around :)
<flaccid> i have removed the pussy cat and put in extra security measures
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> elky_work: would be nice if the bot had a confirmation routine for 'emergency' commands :p
<elky_work> flaccid: that would make them less useful in actual emergencies then, wouldnt it
<nixternal> flaccid: fixed :)
<nixternal> haha, nice spam by the kitty
<elky_work> flaccid: you've been around long enough to have noticed "Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies)"
<flaccid> elky_work: it would take 2more seconds :)
<flaccid> nixternal: thanks mate
<nixternal> no problem!
<elky_work> flaccid: as i said, you've been around long enough to know.
<flaccid> its an emergency for me
<flaccid> isn't it all relative
<flaccid> the world is about values and we all have different ones :)
<elky_work> not when you ping all the ops who may be at work like myself.
<flaccid> still it comes down t process and procedure
<flaccid> i mean perhaps if it was in a document i could go by .. :)
<elky_work> really, well the process you're going through right now is not one favourable to you at all
<elky_work> please depart from here before i give you a label you dont particuarly want.
<flaccid> elky_work: i contribute hours of my valuable time to helping the community. if i had a document that set some standards on how regular helpers should help, i'd be more than happy to abide by it. thank you for your time.
<elky_work> !guidelines
<nubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky_work> !behaviour
<elky_work> !rules
 * elky_work pokes the bot
<flaccid> i can't find a definition for emergency in those guidelines
<elky_work> im truying to find the right factoid
<elky_work> i *shohl;d* be working
<elky_work> but you're being a PITA.
<nixternal> umm, lets chill a bit here
<elky_work> nixternal: then please get him out of my sight. he's been around enough to have not only seen the warning in the factoid umpteen times, but also to have seen (and i'd chance even given out) the factoids he's asking me to produce right now.
<flaccid> sorry. i take a more scientific approach to these things instead of making assumptions. i don't mean to sound attacking or anything
<flaccid> thank you for your time. i hope you take my feedback on board.
<elky_work> grrrrrr
<Myrtti> gmorning
<Myrtti> nice that I'm having fans
<Myrtti> awww cute, jussi01 really does have an Australian accent :-P
<elky_work> o.O
<elky_work> why would jussi01 have an aussie accent?
<Myrtti> well, because he is aussie?
<Myrtti> you didn't know?
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> elky_work: you really didnt know I was an Aussie?
<Myrtti> Mez: he has changed his facebook relationship status to "In a Relationship". /me sobs a little, then does a http://www.facebook.com/s.php?n=-1&k=100000020&adv=1&sx=2&rl=1&in=Linux
<Myrtti> jussi01: any news on our lady lost in IP labyrinth?
<jussi01> Myrtti: not as yet - Ill see in an hour or so Id imagine
<bazhang_> Kcaj has quit ("Yizza furizza my nigga.") <---sufficient reason for a kick next time?
<jussi01> bazhang_: reason for a pm imho
<bazhang_> he has been asked to change it btw
<bazhang_> says he is 'too busy'
<Myrtti> I'll have a chat with him then
<Myrtti> poke me when he comes online
<bazhang_> in offtopic now
<bazhang_> Myrtti, ^
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> /me goes to put her hair up to a tight knot, puts her eyeglasses on and practises her school mam glare
<bazhang_> hehe
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> how appropriate that he's now been idling
<nalioth> bazhang_: how are you gonna kick someone if they'e quit?
<bazhang_> nalioth, he is back
<nalioth> is he being disruptive?
<bazhang_> nay, but he has been asked to change it and said he is too busy
<bazhang_> fair warning in my opnion
<nalioth> i think " quite message police  " is something that should be near the end of our list
<Myrtti> /me notes she still hasn't had breakfast or taken that shower
<nalioth> <sigh> /me kicks his laggy box
<bazhang_> offensive racist part message is against coc at the very least
<Myrtti> he's apparently changed the quit message already
<Myrtti> case closed, watch him quit, though
<bazhang_> thanks Myrtti :)
<nalioth> so when do we start banning for Bing Crosby song lyrics in /quit  or /part messages?
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> shes back!
<nalioth> btw, the last exploiter took a train
<jussi01> just syncing now
<bazhang_> hmm someone wants an argument today :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: ♥
<jussi01> Myrtti: wait a sec
<Myrtti> /me holds her breath
<jussi01> she has a lot of channels
<nalioth> no, i'm just wondering ( about the song lyrics )
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> there she is!
<Myrtti> ♥
<bazhang_> ubottu we missed you
<jussi01> bazhang_: please dont talk to her to early, she is busy
<nalioth> let me know when it's synced and i'll pull ubot3
<jussi01> nalioth: sure - just do it in about 5 mins
<bazhang_> oops sorry jussi01
<bazhang_> teething pains and all
<ubottu> Factoid we missed you not found
<jussi01> nalioth: go for it
<jussi01> 4;3~no bt yet as Im still rerouting jussi01.com , will be up soon
<jussi01> ok, once that propogates we should be up and running again :)
<jussi01> brb
<jussio1> :)
<Myrtti> I hate these "mumblemumble" assignments
<Myrtti> "the customer says mumblemumble mumblemumble, make it so"
<jussio1> hehe
<Myrtti> and I'm like whhhhaaaa
 * jussio1 is ready for coffee
<Myrtti> "check that the reference 114 is removed" ok, I've got references up to 106, so what now...
<Hobbsee> evening all
<bazhang_> hi :)
<jussi01> hello Hobbsee
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> here I still am, hair unwashed and hungry, working
<Myrtti> I'm great in blackmailing myself
<jussi01> shower you! :P
<Myrtti> "just a few more lines"
<gnomefreak> did freenode upgrade or something? things that it outputs is not the same as it was ~Dec/Jan
<ompaul> gnomefreak, they changed services a couple of days ago
<gnomefreak> ompaul: oh ok, i noticed it last week sometime but i just figured it was like that before i got home in april
<stdin> looks like nubotu lasted, good :)
<Myrtti> rrrrrrgggghh summer schedules
<jussi01> Myrtti: *hug*
<ompaul> jussi01, does /msg bot search not work as before?
<ompaul> jussi01, I just did a /msg ubottu search ompaul and it returned ::  There were no matching configuration variables.
<Pricey> Mr. Somerville is taking the piss. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat?action=diff&rev2=273&rev1=272
<Hobbsee> [19:39] [Notice] -ChanServ- Founder    : somerville32
<Hobbsee> looks accurate to me.
<Pricey> Hobbsee, I am well aware of the situation.
<Pricey> The comment on the change is:
<Pricey> Updating Xubuntu channels to list correct contact
<Pricey> What I am referring to, is that the mess is not sorted out yet and no resolution has been made, so changing all our documentation to support himself is just annoying.
<Hobbsee> well, updating documentation to be showing the current configurations, while it may change soon, is usually a good idea.  see the MOTU and the bugsquad and workflow bugs stuff.  it was adding documentation on what was already followed in practice.
<Hobbsee> OTOH, it may be a waste of his time.
<PriceChild> Whether he is right or wrong, whether it is a waste of time or not, it is only provoking the issue.
<Hobbsee> i'm sure that you commenting on it in here, with the attitude of "he is an idiot", is also provoking the issue
 * Hobbsee goes to check the CC agenda.
<PriceChild> He's not an idiot.
<PriceChild> I think we are all well aware of that.
<PriceChild> I'm just being provoked and getting aggravated about how certain people are handling the issue.
<PriceChild> I also don't understand why the CC must be involved, when there is a perfectly good irc council of 4, 3 if we decide I've been bullying and am not suitable to be making this deicision.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: ^
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: because there have been various allegations, from multiple people, about the irc council being off the rails, being abusive, and bullying.  Presumably they'll want to look into all of it.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: more of the council than just me?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: is there a public wiki on the IRC council?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: This one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil ?
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> that looks right thanks
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines should be updated atleast the Please don't bring bots section
<ikonia> gnomefreak: what needs updating on the bots
<ikonia> the details, or the fact that bots are now welcome ( I didn't think they where )
<gnomefreak> There already are 2 bots: ubuntulog (logging) and ubotu (factoids) - there really is no need for more bots
<ikonia> ahh
<gnomefreak> neither of them are here
<ikonia> so a better description on that line of the current situation
<jrib> which bot logs now?
<gnomefreak> list bots anad maybe explain a little more on why dont bring in bots
<jrib> ubuntulog is there it seems
<gnomefreak> jrib: god only knows
<gnomefreak> jrib: he was gone for a while as i understood it and i havent looked to see if hes around
<ikonia> done
<PriceChild> Lets update the bots page when something permenant is made.
<ikonia> document updated to reflect current situation
<ikonia> can be updated with more info
<gnomefreak> ikonia: the reason i didnt just edit it is because of "/!\ Do not edit this page without discussing any changes with the Ubuntu IRC council who maintain this page. "
<ikonia> wow - I didn't see that
<ikonia> I can undo it
<ikonia> apologies
<PriceChild> meh, tis fine as it is
<PriceChild> it'll just need changing again later :)
<ikonia> yes, it will need updating, I just removed the actual bot names
<ikonia> do you want me to leave/undo ?
<ikonia> apologies, my bad call
<PriceChild> noo doesn't really matter :)
<gnomefreak> what are we waiting for to make changes perm. seveas would have come back if he planned on coming back in near future
<PriceChild> canonical
<jrib> well I'm sure the ubotu nick can be obtained once a permanent host is established
<ikonia> maybe a new name
<ikonia> fresh start
<DrDerek> could someone add !rimshot so the bot will reply with "Ba Dun Tssh" ?
<DrDerek> for the Ironic and Horrible Pun Moments
<DrDerek> That is all.
<ikonia> standby on liassist
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he's building up to something
<gnomefreak> ikonia: that might be better in -offtopic
<ikonia> it's going there now I know what he wants
<gnomefreak> and your correct it makes no sense
<ikonia> I thought he wanted membership
<gnomefreak> membership really shouldnt be in a support channel IMHO
<gnomefreak> did you try !membership?
<ikonia> I was about to post the link
<ikonia> but then it changed to a job request
<ikonia> so I'd move him to off-topic
<ikonia> but he's a 14 year old kid messing around as I read it
<gnomefreak> i highly doubt he will get a job with canonical being 14 and im sure not a whole lot of experence with Ubuntu/programming ect
<ikonia> well, I doubt he's done a ccna also if you check the requirments ;)
<ikonia> requirments
<gnomefreak> i agree
<ikonia> I suspect he is like a friends little bother who is a "wannabe" geek
<ikonia> eg: trying a bit too hard to show he can do stuf
<ikonia> stuff
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: getting a job with canonical is *hard*
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no 14 y/o will be able to get it.
<gnomefreak> yeah i heard about it being hard
 * gnomefreak looking at the jobs posted and there is no way he has manager or development experence
 * gnomefreak didnt know LP was python and or bash
<ikonia> LP = bash ?
<gnomefreak> Experience with common scripting languages, including Python and Bash
<gnomefreak> for an LP job
<gnomefreak> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_LQAE/
<ikonia> basj for the cron jobs behind the front maybe ?
<ikonia> bash even
<gnomefreak> maybe
<gnomefreak> that would fit
<ikonia> otherwise, someone is a bash genius to make that sort of front end :)
<ikonia> and I'd like to meet him/her
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: lp is python.
<Hobbsee> so it's probably cron jobs, or something
<gnomefreak> i thought Lp was XML but neveer really checked
<ikonia> gnomefreak: ok -offtopic confirms he's just trying too hard
<ikonia> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_UGM/
<ikonia> that would be a cool job
<gnomefreak> ikonia: that looks like the hardest job to get in the sense that your coding exp. needs to be long and with many scripting/languages
 * gnomefreak wonders who left the desktop team/ gnome maintainer
<ikonia> gnomefreak: looks exceptionally interesting and a nice high profile roll too
<gnomefreak> that it does
<ikonia> there was also a PM role, who I think I know someone who may be good for (HR system) I may point them at it
<gnomefreak> best way to get a job is from a referal atleast for me
<ikonia> I think she'd be really good match with her skill set
<ikonia> I'll give her a nudge
<ikonia> gnomefreak: referals normally match the persons skill set better as it's someone who "know" them
<gnomefreak> be back in a few i have to read this and grab a smoke
<bazhang_> AntiSpamMeta (n=MetaBot@unaffiliated/afterdeath/bot/antispambot) has joined #ubuntu
<Pici> hm
<jrib> as long as he doesn't talk, idc
<bazhang_> the /whois is interesting as well
<jrib> we can invite afterdeath here
<jrib> he's also in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> we dropped all his bots a while ago and i thought he was on a perm ban from seveas
<gnomefreak> i dont think its in our best interest to wait and see if bot talks incase it floods from backlog or just normal output
<bazhang_> ban first?
<gnomefreak> perventive maintainence
<jrib> I disagree, lets talk first
<ikonia> test it - message it see what it does
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang_> and by ban I mean of course mute :)
<jrib> talk with the human :)
<ikonia> that way only your pm gets flooded
<ikonia> humans - bah
<gnomefreak> no warn him about bot than remove but do we wait for it to flood channel? antispambot im sure has some kind of output
<ikonia> the policy on bots is "none" is it not ?
 * gnomefreak never used the work ban
<gnomefreak> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> there you go then
<ikonia> or am I missing something ?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: we tried to update the page but a council member said dont
<jrib> erm, I can't op here anymore?
<gnomefreak> ~2 hours ago
<gnomefreak> i can
<Pici> lucky you
<gnomefreak> jrib: is it saying you dont have access?
<jrib> "ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): You are not authorized to perform this operation."
<Pici> I think the template flags for this channel should be setup differently.
<bazhang_> both bot and human have been /msg'ed no response
<Pici> They're a bit odd atm.
<gnomefreak> jrib: your on access list still
<Pici> jrib only has +ViA in here.
<gnomefreak> jrib: i think you need this flag +vVotiA
<gnomefreak> or atleast one of them cant remember but i looked this morning
<gnomefreak> i guess that would fit as half-op?
<bazhang_> how does that correspond to +tncz?
<bazhang_> no response either in channel or via PM
<jrib> also, why do I have "oper privs: u"?
<gnomefreak> jrib: where? i thought you were on ops team
<jrib> /whois jrib
<Pici> jrib: so you can join more than 20 channels
<jrib> oh
<jrib> :)
<gnomefreak> yeah that u
<bazhang_> have to step out; no response via PM or in channel yet
<gnomefreak> freenode wont give you op mode on connecction unless you are staff and im not sure how that mode works
<gnomefreak> bazhang_: the bot?
<jrib> so, how about we ban the bot, and let him no in PM that he should come here to discuss it?
<jrib> s/no/know
<bazhang_> gnomefreak, neither has responded only talked in channel to human though
<gnomefreak> jrib: yeah and point him to irc guidelines
<ikonia> the bot hasn't said anything in #gentoo either
<ikonia> (as a side comment)
<Pici> Its a bit odd that its in some -ops channels
<gnomefreak> ikonia: for all we know it can be piping to his channel
<ikonia> fyi: AntiSpamMeta
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:WHeimbigner
<Pici> hm
<gnomefreak> if he doesnt have ops in #ubuntu why is the bot in there?
<gnomefreak> see sentence under AnitSpamBot
<Dave2> gnomefreak, what do you mean by op mode?
<ikonia> hence why I posted
<gnomefreak> and if he does we cant have a bot banning peopel
<gnomefreak> people
<gnomefreak> Dave2: for what? the bot or freenode comment
<Dave2> the freenode comment
<Pici> gnomefreak: The bot has no access in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Dave2: freenode doesnt set an op mode when you connect
<Dave2> I don't know what you mean by an op mode
<Pici> Whats an op mode?
<gnomefreak> Dave2: there isnt one
<gnomefreak> Dave2: jrib had thought +u was op mode
<gnomefreak> my comment was freenode doesnt set an op mode when connecting unles smaybe staff has a mode for them
<Pici> gnomefreak: No, it says: "oper modes: u"
<Dave2> Oh, right - +u is an oper-only umode, but how new services work is that it grants you it if you've been given it.
<gnomefreak> Dave2: thats the way its always worked no?
<Pici> I think so, except now it explicitly says 'oper mode' on it
<gnomefreak> it has set it for me for over a year now
<Dave2> Nope, before these services NickServ just set the mode on you, rather than granting it - you couldn't disable/enable it at will.
<gnomefreak> ah i didnt read that
 * Pici shrugs, is just guessing
<gnomefreak> i cant stand the ghosting reply
<Pici> Anyway, did anyone mute the bot in #ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> 04:35 -!- Mode change [+e] for user gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> 04:35 !brown.freenode.net NickServ has bestowed the power of +u onto you
<gnomefreak> 04:35 -!- Mode change [+u] for user gnomefreak
<Dave2> (wrt. the bot, I was under the impression that it was there with permission - it doesn't speak in the channels it monitors, it reports things elsewhere.)
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything about +u
<Myrtti> ♥
<Mez> gnomefreak, +u is uber wub
<Pici> unt
<Pici> o
<Mez> (aka join more than 20 chans)
<Dave2> gnomefreak, /whois yourself and you'll see what jrib was talking about
<gnomefreak> well we asked about updating the guidelines wiki about bots and PriceChild said no not until we get our bots set up (im guessing server) so it still states no bots
<Myrtti> heellllllooo
<jrib> hi Myrtti
<Pici> helooooo over there
<Myrtti> I just had wonderful extended lunch with jussi01 :-)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: which is incorrect, anyway, due to the official, irc-sanctioned irseek.
<gnomefreak> ah you can only see it on your own /whois
<Mez> Myrtti, you poor thing
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: we were gonna update it but one of the IRCC said dont
<Pici> gnomefreak: Just like you see extended information on your own nsinfo
<gnomefreak> so i assume we are sticking with no bots
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: makes oh so much sense, yup.
<ikonia> I did change part of it, but it was ok to leave it
<ikonia> I'll happy finish it off with a green light
<Pici> I always understood it as: "No bots, unless approved"
<Dave2> There's another umode which allows you to see other people's privileges, but that one is restricted to a subset of staff.
<gnomefreak> Pici: right and they were not approved often
<Mez> Dave2, are you a subset ?
<gnomefreak> as for IRCseekbot it is optional per channel
<jrib> okay, I'm going to the bot now as AfterDeath has not responded, unless anyone disagrees?
<gnomefreak> and was oked but CC
<jrib> s/to/to ban
<gnomefreak> jrib: nope go for it you are just following the guidelines
<Pici> iirc, the only approved bots are: Floodbots, ubotu backups, metabot, and my bot (which I was using for bantracker testing but havent really done anything with in a while).
<Pici> And irseekbot
<Pici> and logbot.
<gnomefreak> Pici: well yes but per wiki its only ubotu and ubuntulog
<gnomefreak> but it wasnt updated for floodbot nor irseek
<gnomefreak> problem here is you let that bot in why cant i bring my trivia bot in
<Myrtti> pwuh
<gnomefreak> or whatever the user has
<gnomefreak> that is why the no bots rule was made IIRC
<ikonia> seems like a list of approved bots needs to be maintained
<ikonia> remove confusion
<ikonia> eg: if your bot is not on page X - it's not allowed
<ikonia> that way the discussion ends
<Dave2> Mez, I'm certainly _a_ subset, yes.
<Mez> Dave2, a special one of your own ;)
<elky> jussi01, i had no idea you were aussie!
<Hobbsee> elky: ?
<Myrtti> with a genuine accent to boot!
<elky> Hobbsee, jussi01 is apparantly one of us.
 * elky munches on lindt chocolate
<Hobbsee> elky: what makes you think that, though?
 * Hobbsee has missed something, clearly
<elky> Hobbsee, myrtti loves his aussie accent...
<ikonia> he's faking it
<ikonia> it gets the girls
<Myrtti> a) I just had extended lunch with him and yes, he does have an accent and b) he said so himself
<elky> <elky_work> o.O
<elky> <elky_work> why would jussi01 have an aussie accent?
<elky> <Myrtti> well, because he is aussie?
<elky> <Myrtti> you didn't know?
<elky> <jussi01> :D
<elky> <jussi01> elky_work: you really didnt know I was an Aussie?
<elky> ikonia, it sure has Myrtti sucked in :)
<Myrtti> btw, he's taller than I thought :-P
<ikonia> elky: I'm practicing mine now if it works that easy
<elky> ikonia, dont you just have to tell people you 'founded' LFS? */me chortles*
<elky> (no he did not)
<elky> that gets all the girls, right?
<ikonia> elky: ha ha ha, touche
<Myrtti> lfs?
<elky> Myrtti, long story.
<Hobbsee> elky: ahhh, right.
<Myrtti> linux for shemales? /me runs
<ikonia> linux for simpletons
<elky> simpletons who know how to compile their own kernel etc
<Myrtti> I procrastinating again
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * ikonia waves a picture of jono at Myrtti 
<Myrtti> ikonia: he's taken
<Myrtti> noticed on Facebook
<Myrtti> tainted meat.
<Myrtti> me no touch.
<ikonia> I'm just teasing, you made me laugh last night, ammused me like a school girl crush
<elky> aww, poor Myrtti. you'll have to settle for jussi01
<Myrtti> he's married
<elky> aww
<Myrtti> even more tainted
<ikonia> "g'day, I'd like anotha shriimp, or tha barbie"
<ikonia> how was that
<elky> um. our vocabulary contains more than those words.
<gnomefreak> that never stopped my ex wife
<ikonia> elky: thats all I can do with the access though
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: I'm a girl with high morale
<ikonia> elky: your last phrase sounds like an English toff in court
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> s/access/accent
<elky> ikonia, i get called british or canadian so often its not funny.
<elky> my mother is half deaf, so i've learned to speak 'properly'
<ikonia> the head board master is here
 * ikonia bows to Jack_Sparrow 
<ikonia> elky: do you get called british due to pronouncing worlds correctly, or an accent
<elky> ikonia, proper aussie accent prohibits the proper pronunciation and hence proper mouthing of many words
<elky> my mother lip reads
<ikonia> ok, now I see the deaf comments relevance more
<ikonia> I thought just speaking clearly to help
<elky> :)
<ikonia> but lip reading makes more sense
<bazhang_> afterdeath +bot cleared up yet?
<gnomefreak> bazhang_: its not in #ubuntu atm
<bazhang_> gnomefreak, take for a yes then :)
<elky> what's this about afterdeath's bot? afterdeath does alot of anti-botnet work, leave his bot alone.
<gnomefreak> bazhang_: well cleared up maybe not im sure he will complain
<bazhang_> he was asked in pm and channel about it and no response
<elky> bazhang_, is he currently idle? he is human, so does sleep some times.
<Pici> bazhang_: gnomefreak: jrib banned it
<gnomefreak> elky: than i suggest that the council get to updating the wikis since we were told to leave it how it was
<bazhang_> not sure elky ; saw his bot enter and pointed it out
<bazhang_> thanks Pici
<gnomefreak> since atm 2 council member with 2 different ideas
<elky> who is the other?
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodmorning Ikonia...
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: told us to not change it from what it was until bot stuff gets worked out
<Pici> oh hey, EMEA is today, I thought it was wednesday... /me updates calendar
<ikonia> Pici: was that for my benifit ;)
<Myrtti> oh, it's today?
<Myrtti> damn
<elky> i still dont know what EMEA stands for...
<ikonia> Pici: I'll be there this time
<Myrtti> I was sure it was tomorrow
<Pici> elky: Europe, Middle East, Africa
<Myrtti> Pici: thanks for reminding
<ikonia> elky: Europe Middle East Africa
<elky> ah. cool
<Pici> It sounds more mysterious when its just EMEA though.
<bazhang_> in ubuntu-meeting again?
<elky> i was trying to work the membership board into the acronym
<gnomefreak> what meeting is tomorrow?
<bazhang_> what time is it in #ubuntu-meeting?
<Pici> bazhang_: Probably the same time it is in here.
<bazhang_> okay; let me re-phrase
<gnomefreak> 5pm meeting tomorrow and i cant remember for what. brb checking sites
<bazhang_> what time is the emea meeting to be held, presumably in the channel #ubuntu-meeting today
<Pici> bazhang_: 20:00UTC
<gnomefreak> ah it is CC meeting
<bazhang_> Pici, thanks
<ikonia> Myrtti: I had no idea you where not a member yet
<Myrtti> innit funny?
<Myrtti> basically I just couldn't apply because of my work until recently
<Myrtti> my employer might've had a say about me being a member and working for a company sponsored by Novell and Redhat
<Pici> Thats a bit odd
<Pici> Why should it really matter what you do on your own free time...?
<Myrtti> because I don't have free time...? basically I'm too well known in Finland
<Myrtti> now that I work for a different company that doesn't have those kinds of affiliations, I'm scott free to do what ever I like
<Pici> Ahh, free time.
<ikonia> Pici: you also surprised me
<Seeker`> morning
<jpds> afternoon Seeker`
<bazhang_> evening
<Myrtti> 20:00 UTC is like the same time it was last week?
<Myrtti> @now Helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: June 02 2008, 16:07:16 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<Myrtti> grr
<Pici> @now
<ubottu> Pici: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 02 2008, 13:07:23 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<Myrtti> [16:06] < Myrtti> @schedule Helsinki
<Myrtti> [16:06] < ubottu> Myrtti: Schedule for Europe/Helsinki: Current meeting: Bugs fo Day | 02 Jun 23:00: EMEA membership meeting | 04 Jun 00:00: Co Council | 04 Jun 09:00: Platform Team | 04 Jun 19:00: LoCo Cou 05 Jun 00:00:  Server Team
<jpds> noone in that meeting :p
<Pici> Same bat time.
<Pici> Same bat channel.
<ikonia> Pici: is that bat fink  ?
<ikonia> or bat man
<Pici> ikonia: huh? Its from the Batman TV show
<Myrtti> oh doodah.
<Pici> camptown ladies sing this song?
<ikonia> Pici: I remember a spoof line in a bat fink cartoon, I couldn't remember which was real, which was the spoof line
<Myrtti> mmm peaches
<Myrtti> AHAHAHHAHHAHHAHA
<Myrtti> [16:12] < vecciora> Why Ubuntu doesn't make a useful multi-function panel like SUSE and  Mandriva does?
<Myrtti> [16:13] < vecciora> Yast2 and drakconf were useful and easy to use.
<Myrtti> yast2 ROFLLLLL
<Myrtti> that just makes me crack up
<Myrtti> that was from #xubuntu btw
<Pici> I've never used Yast... I remember using linuxconf on redhat a long while ago though.
<Myrtti> Pici: count your blessings then
<ikonia> Pici: yast came along way quick.....then about 10 years ago stopped and never moved
<Myrtti> I don't have suitable words for this channel to fully express my feelings for that "#€&/(#%€%& #€%/#(&)# b "&"//I(€()€&#&%""&% 45
<AfterDeath> Hey, AntiSpamMeta is my bot. It doesn't talk _at all_ in #ubuntu; it watches for what it thinks is spam, and reports it to ##asb-nexus (invite-only channel, +I's available on request). I've noted it here before, and got a "it's okay by me" from one of the ops before (don't remember which)
<AfterDeath> I had it in #ubuntu because #ubuntu seems to attract more spam than other channels, which means it's easier to improve the bot's detections and such
<AfterDeath> anyways, I've got to go to school and stuff, but I'll be back in a few hours, hilight me if you've got questions
<AfterDeath> oh, and fwiw, the bot has been in #ubuntu for several months without problems
<Pici> AfterDeath: I think it might just be a case of miscommunication here, we'll sort it out though.
<AfterDeath> k
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> school girl crushes my hiney
<ikonia> heh
<Myrtti> I'd call it plain desperation, but nevermind
<ikonia> *cough* g'day Myrtti
<ikonia> (testing my accent)
<Myrtti> mmm
<ikonia> not quite there yet
<Myrtti> close though
<PriceChild> What prompted AfterDeath to come in here?
<jpds> er
<Hobbsee> his bot in #ubuntu, from reading the backscroll
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: yes but its always been there, I was wondering if someone had kicked it or something.
<ompaul> jpds, ?
<PriceChild> elky: I'm fine with people updating the wiki to name specific bots if you want to, i just think it could be kept as it is until we get a permenant host sorted out.
<jpds> ompaul: I just didn't understand PC's message from reading above
<PriceChild> I can't spell can I.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: if you'd read backscroll, you would know that it had been discussed, and they then decided to kick it out.
<PriceChild> I saw nothing in the immediate backscroll behind him appearing, will read further.
<PriceChild> Apologies Hobbsee.
<PriceChild> jussi01: pfft, you're not an aussie.
<Hobbsee> check 2 hours, 20 mins ago, and the time after that.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: he is, he is
<bazhang_> it was I who called attention to it; a bit nervous after the recent bible spamming
<bazhang_> my apologies if fears were unfounded
<bazhang_> I have said so to after-death in PM as well
 * Seeker` notes that Mootbot is an approved bot too
<PriceChild> Ah so I see it all now, noticed the bot, some decided not to do anything unless it did something first, messaged bot and owner and then you kickbanned it?
<bazhang_> in essence yes PriceChild
<PriceChild> in essence?
<Myrtti> why?
<jrib> Yes, a list of accepted bots or a change in the rules that all silent bots are allowed without necessary permission (which I think makes sense) is a good idea
<bazhang_> and should be so documented to avoid confusion
<PriceChild> I guess the definition of 'bot' needs to be made...
<PriceChild> as far as I'm concerned, if it doesn't speak in #ubuntu, its a client.
<Hobbsee> so, irseek is a client?
<jrib> that's fine, can we place that definition in the guidelines?
<Hobbsee> interesting
<ompaul> PriceChild, there are people who join and lurk
<PriceChild> Hobbsee > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IRSeekDiscussion
<Myrtti> what's wrong with idle lurking?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: depends on the channel
<Myrtti> pardon moi, but most channels actually suggest it as to get to know the channel unwritten rules
<Myrtti> idle lurk for a while, and participate when you feel comfortable to do so
<PriceChild> Myrtti: yeah... I don't mind people doing it in #ubuntu for example :)
<jrib> I'm removing the AfterDeath ban after the explanation
<Myrtti> as for the "silent bots", there's actually no way of telling if someone is a bot or not, since ctcp versions and all that can be spoofed
<PriceChild> yup
<Myrtti> and most clients can be geared to act as bots with proper plugins
<jrib> turing test?
<ompaul> fail
<ompaul> no reply does not mean not being read
<Myrtti> jrib: why bother, if they don't answer to any !bot calls
<jrib> Myrtti: more of a joke
<ompaul> forgot humour plugin
<Myrtti> the only problem with the bots is if they start messing around with the official ones
<ompaul> and that gets spotted
<ompaul> and sorted
<Myrtti> yup
<Daviey> one slight problem... it _could_ be easy to deploy a botnet gradually..
<jrib> Daviey: but would be able to notice anyway?
<Myrtti> but there's no good way of telling a bot from a client
<Seeker`> Daviey: How do you distinguish between a silent user and a silent bot?
<Daviey> well a bot is a client :)
<Myrtti> Daviey: a human and a program then
<Daviey> Seeker`: you can't, obv.
<PriceChild> Seeker`: does it matter in that case?
<jpds> "< ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you." <- hahaha
<Myrtti> I think we're splitting hairs here
<Daviey> yah=
<Seeker`> Daviey: So no matter what our policies are, it will be possible to slowly deploy a botnet
<Myrtti> exactly
<Daviey> Seeker`: yes
<Seeker`> Daviey: so what is your point?
<jrib> jpds: this is one of my favorite: ubotu: Thank you, with your encouragement earlieri this morning, finally i lay my hand on Kubuntu for the first time in my life. :D, thank u very much.
<bazhang_> nice :)
<jpds> jrib: what fact is that?
<Myrtti> tobmalf at -offtopic
<jrib> jpds: my ~/ubuntu_quotes A user came in and said that
<Myrtti> who took his ban off anyway?
<jpds> jrib: aha. I personally don't keep quotes.
<jrib> jpds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16409/
<jpds> !seen | PriceChild - seenserv no longer exists :(
<ubottu> PriceChild - seenserv no longer exists :(: The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<jpds> jrib: haha, those are good.
<jpds> jrib: so this is what IRSeek plans to do in the end.
<jrib> ha
<Myrtti> watch over tobmalf in -offtopic and poke me if any troubles arise
<Pici> Isnt tobmalf the 'poor $user' guy?
<bazhang_> chun cant be for real
<Pici> bazhang_: why not?
<Pici> the xrog?
<bazhang_> Pici, too many inconsistencies on what he/she has been asking about
<seisen> is anybody from the IRC council on here right now that isn't busy?
<Pici> seisen: I'm not sure if any of them are active right now, is there something that another op can help you with?
<seisen> unfortunately no
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: ^
<jpds> Pici: he'd like his cloak back
<ompaul> which one?
 * ompaul stops and rethinks that
<Myrtti> Pici: no, that's not the poor $user guy
<Myrtti> poor feller is +d Java?User
<bazhang_> wow
<Pici> Myrtti: The name sounds familiar, and not in a good way.
<Pici> flambot...
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> I've banned it once
<Pici> As have I
<jrib> me too!
<bazhang_> me three
<Myrtti> 15 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*n=tobmaif@*.dsl.bell.ca [by  Myrtti!i=myrtti@myrtti.fi, 3056813 secs ago]
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: poke me when you are around, thanks
<seisen> I will bbl maybe I catch somebody later
<Myrtti> trying to do a turing test on it
<Myrtti> lets see what that does
<Pici> ompaul  ...
<ompaul> it failed :)
<ompaul> Pici, .....
<Myrtti> is the banlist full or something?
<Pici> Myrtti: why?
<Myrtti> it allowed me to reset that ban only after I first removed the first
<Myrtti> I'm taking my own bans that I don't remember putting off
<Myrtti> ie. one.
<ompaul> i'll take out some less suspect old once
<ompaul> PriceChild, can we extend the ban list in -ot
<Myrtti> Pici:  *!?=WP-Gast@*
<nalioth> Myrtti: if the first ban covers your 2nd ban, it won't allow the 2nd to be set
<Myrtti> what does that ? do
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^
<Myrtti> like regexp?
<Myrtti> I'd like to take that ban off and put one of the bans that ompaul just took off back on, modified a bit
<ompaul> Myrtti, put one of those back
<Myrtti> that's the "poor $user" -fellow
<bazhang_> what a charmer
<Myrtti> but I can't understand that  *!?=WP-Gast@* thing
<bazhang_> twas gasten iirc
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> he's kosher
<Myrtti> oh well
<Myrtti> I think that's more appropriate
<Myrtti> I wouldn't want to do the +d Java?User
<Pici> Myrtti: Its a 1 character wildcard
<ompaul> have fun back later
<Myrtti> like regexp then
<Pici> Myrtti: java?user* is banned
<Myrtti> it is?
<Pici> in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> yeah
<Pici> *Java?User*
<Myrtti> I don't like it at all
<Pici> Why?
<Myrtti> I think that ban is a bit too wide
<Myrtti> there might be valid users with that as a real name
<Myrtti> the world would collapse if we'd do +d purple
<Pici> Probably
<Myrtti> I've got autorealname in my irssi and about half of the joins I see are realname purples
<Pici> We've gotten a fair bit of abuse from java irc clients though
<Hobbsee> forward to -proxy-users?
<Myrtti> true, that particular one comes from a distinguishable ident and hosname
<Myrtti> hostnema
<Myrtti> damnit
<Myrtti> HOSTNAME
<Pici> Hobbsee: Can forwards be set for +d ? I forget.
<Hobbsee> don't think so
<nalioth> Myrtti: the ? in *!?=WP-Gast@*  will catch wp-gast whether he's got ident running or not
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib I am back..
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: I am now
<Jack_Sparrow> pm
<Pici> Are the irc stats pages still up?
<jpds> Pici: no, gouki took it down ages ago
<Pici> jpds: it was down, then it was up for a bit, guess its down again
<jpds> Pici: Yeah. I guess he didn't get the donations he wanted.
<Myrtti> jussi01: btw, you're taller than I somehow expected :-P
<jussi01> Myrtti: really :D
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> and thru and thru aussie
<Myrtti> no question about that
<Jack_Sparrow> Hobbsee May I have a minute of your time..
<jussi01> Myrtti: LOL
<Hobbsee> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but i'm heading to bed, so may not respond immediately.
<Myrtti> jussi01: test drove the barbeque and it's awesome ♥
<jussi01> Myrtti: nice!
<Myrtti> I wonder if I'll have an overdose of chicken by midsommers
<Myrtti> summers, even
<jpds> Hobbsee: you IRC in your sleep?
<Myrtti> midsommaren
<jussi01> juhannus
 * Pici keeps an eye on sriramoman
<Myrtti> where
<Myrtti> noted
<Pici> #ubuntu, seems to be some misinformation on some of the things hes suggesting
<bazhang_> sriramoman> PPKuma, certain commands do not work with sudo. try su instead
<Pici> Yes, like that.
<jpds> looks like !noroot time.
<bazhang_> hehe
<Hobbsee> jpds: no, but i have a 24x7 irc proxy...
<bazhang_> I dreamt of ubotu last night
<Myrtti> lol
<bazhang_> true
<Myrtti> I dreamt that I had a bigger apartment
<jussi01> bazhang_: please, go take a break from IRC
<bazhang_> jussi01, it was a good dream :)
<jussi01> @lart bazhang_ for deaming about ubotu
 * ubottu pokes bazhang_ in the eye for deaming about ubotu
<jpds> hmm
<bazhang_> youch
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> ok, this lart db officially sucks
<jpds> jussi01: I dreamt abut IRC once.
<jussi01> jpds: yeah, but we all know you are mad...
<Daviey> DCC CHAT from afed [66.232.140.34 port 19]  requested in channel #ubuntu
<Daviey> port _19_ aswell
<jpds> Daviey: yeah, the bot banned him and he left
<Daviey> ah, missed that
<nalioth> klined, Daviey
<nalioth> these pathetic souls don't last long here
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> I could see a DCC to a channel as an accident, or not aware it's bad pratice.  But on port 19, sounded deliberate
<jpds> I've removed the bot's ban as per above.
<Myrtti> Why do I always have to forget what I'm supposed to do?
<nalioth> Myrtti: you don't keep your notepad handy?
<Myrtti> nalioth: well this idea came out of the blue when looking at some irc convo
<Myrtti> and vanished within 15secs
<Myrtti> oh yeah, now i remember
<Myrtti> "check out the driver package you downloaded on Saturday from Acer's website and see if you can make ndiswrapper work"
<Pici> Hmm.. Werent we forwarding the 83.230 crowd to #ubuntu-greylist ?
<Pici> I've re-muted it for now.
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit  [citation-needed] :)
<CarlFK> anyone have a URL describing the venerability?
<nalioth> CarlFK: in english, please  :)
<Pici> The venerable vulnerability?
<CarlFK> I am at my GFs parents house, they have a Linksys wrt54g -
<CarlFK> doh
<CarlFK> i don't exactly want to go updating their firmware without some sort of proof that there is a problem
<ompaul> CarlFK, ehh how about this - you go to the linksys website and check what their flash upgrades fix and see if your firmware is beyond that
<ompaul> for instance: http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Routers&thread.id=88758
<ompaul> CarlFK, is there anything else?
<Pici> CarlFK: DCC exploit should be enough info to find any relevant information.  We dont put the specifics of the exploit on the wiki because we would rather not popularize its use.
<ompaul> CarlFK, is there anything else?
<ompaul> CarlFK, are you still there?
<CarlFK> read taht page
<ompaul> CarlFK, ok that is as much as we will do for you on it as Pici pointed out
<ompaul> CarlFK, is there anything else?
<CarlFK> was hoping for something a bit more ... but I'll keep googeling
<ompaul> have a nice day then
<ompaul> cheers
<CarlFK> thanks
<ompaul> CarlFK, please part the channel we try to keep a track of who needs help and we know who should be here cheers
<ompaul> if we get enough people idling then you could get lost in the mix
<CarlFK> ah, sure.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, u said: ubottu, "u" is my nick.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, u said: ubottu, "u" is my nick.
<u> my name is "u" and i was given warning!
<Seeker`> wtf
<Myrtti> tut tut
<Pici> Seeker`: Two people used the !u  factoid on him
<ompaul> I was of the opinion that single letter ohh forget it :-/
<Myrtti> oh my gosh.
<Myrtti> I just noticed that I'm not only thinking in English...
<Myrtti> my thoughts have an goddamn Australian accent
<Myrtti> >_____<
<Pici> gday
<Myrtti> I need brain bleach
<Pici> Yes.
<Myrtti> jussi01 has a bad influence on me
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> I should come visit next - you'll be saying "eh" and super-long O sounds all the time.
<Myrtti> blimey
<ompaul> or me and I could have you swearing as well as colin farrell :)
<Myrtti> perhaps I should watch Clueless over and over for about 15 times
<Myrtti> ompaul: I'd buy that for a dollar
<Pici> Like, why would you like want to do that?
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> Pici, the hair its all in the hair, you know nuttin you do
<Myrtti> 'cause I've been accused of having a valley girl accent sometimes
 * ompaul chuckles
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: "me and I" ?
<Myrtti> so perhaps if I watch, ummm Clueless couple of times, I could brain bleach this accent away
<Myrtti> you know like, um, doh?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, me is me and I is goin somewere
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Totally!
<Myrtti> cool.
<ompaul> Myrtti, get the english language version of " In Bruges"
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: or Bill and Ted's most excellent adventure
<ompaul> and learn to speak like wha I does!
<Myrtti> that's a classic
<ompaul> excellent Myrtti
<Myrtti> jussi actually commented that I've got a bit of cockney in my English
<Myrtti> which might actually be caused by singing along with Lily Allen and Kate Nash, I believe
 * ompaul goes away to think about the finer things in life like why my local TV station think I should have Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<Myrtti> Kate Nash. The wonderful lyrics.
<Pici> ompaul: mind if I pm?
<ompaul> Pici, I never mind 99.999999951242354% of the time ;-)
<tonyyarusso> after this it will be 99.999999951242353%
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, hehe
<Myrtti> oh dear, two hours
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, it was +2
<Myrtti> The Pipettes ♥
<Pici> Are they a chemistry band?
<PriceChild> I see kmos is applying for ubuntu membership at the emea... is this someone anyone here knows about? (ompaul)
<PriceChild> Pity I forgot to poke hobbsee about it before she went to sleep.
<ompaul> don't know the nick do I know the person?
<Pici> Yikes
<jpds> ompaul: first guy fired from Ubuntu development
<ompaul> ahh
<Pici> Hes currently muted in the -devel and -motu channels iirc.
<Pici> maybe -bugs too
<jpds> He has been banned from all Ubuntu development
<Myrtti> Pici: http://youtube.com/watch?v=pDs0_xw5Po0
<ompaul> jpds, so the sound of a resounding no comes to mind
 * jrib wonders why he has still not closed the youtube link
<jpds> ompaul: yeah. sabdfl had to personally ask him to stop.
<Pici> Myrtti: It probably loses some of its effect seeing as I can't turn up the music loud enough to understand it here.
<jpds> ompaul: consult the motu-council mailing list for all details.
<ompaul> jpds, so na I don't think I need to look further
<ompaul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Council/KmosReport
<jrib> "the kmos report" catchy
<tonyyarusso> what did he DO?
<tonyyarusso> ah
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, read the report I believe that there is more than that report out there
<jpds> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2008-January/000812.html
<Pici> Has he changed in the past 6 months?
<ompaul> Pici, I believe not
<ompaul> hobbsee had comments on same a short while ago
<ompaul> if persia is online he will no doubt be forthright on same
<ompaul> he appears to be will I invite him here for you to explain what is going on?
<Pici> me?
<ompaul> no vis the Kmos person
<ompaul> sorry
<PriceChild> I'd rather not.
<ompaul> for someone to say that
<Pici> wait for the emea meeting
<Myrtti> yeah.
<ompaul> ok
<Pici> thats the proper forum for it.
<Myrtti> there's no use of digging that dirt now
<ompaul> sorry you seem to be at cross purposes with me
<Myrtti> btw, is he before or after me and Pici?
<ompaul> should he be informed
<Pici> Myrtti: Hes after both of us.
<Pici> ompaul: should who?
<Myrtti> excellent
<ompaul>  persia
<ompaul> ohh leave it to ye
<ubottu> MrObvious called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PriceChild> ikonia: Myrtti and Pici are up for membership in an hour and a half, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA gives links to their wikis if you believe they deserve any kind words ;)
<Myrtti> TIA ♥
<PriceChild> Myrtti: so.... how much is it worth?
<Myrtti> I'll send you a box full of homemade ginger cookies come December?
<Myrtti> adorned with pink glazing?
<PriceChild> I *love* the smell of ginger
<PriceChild> Every time I get offered something with one of them I always think it smells amazing
<PriceChild> and every time, I cannot understand why it is that I don't eat them more
<Myrtti> then I've seem to have found the perfect way of bribing you
<PriceChild> Then I take a bite and mmmm, just for a moment...
<PriceChild> I *hate* the taste of ginger.
<ompaul> hahahahahaahahahaahahaaha
<PriceChild> It lingers sooooo long and makes me feel ill.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: http://www.christmas-cookies.com/recipes/recipe41.pepperkakor.html
<Myrtti> it's not only ginger...
<PriceChild> I'm not making the same mistake again Myrtti!
<PriceChild> not for another few months at least
<Myrtti> would you like oatmeal cookies then?
<Myrtti> thin and crispy
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Seeker`> Some_Person: how can we help you?
<Seeker`> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm' or 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Seeker`> ! ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: ! ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> Seeker`: The operation succeeded.
<Pici> too long
<Seeker`> !ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> But ccsm already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Seeker`> !ccsm > Some_Person
<Seeker`> Pici: There was a stray newline
<Pici> Seeker`: ah
<ubottu> TZM called the ops in #ubuntu (tim1)
<ompaul> tim1 was an rm -rf merchant
<Myrtti> this different color hilight here with the called the ops part is excellent
<Myrtti> now when I see that there's a yellow hilight in #ubuntu and a blue hilight here, there's something wrong
<Myrtti> *!*@cpc3-stkn2-0-0-cust738.midd.cable.ntl.com is now banforwarded here
<Seeker`> can someone send me "rm -rf" in PM?
<ompaul> done
<Seeker`> hmm, hilight does'nt work properly
<Myrtti> hello tim1
<tim1> ?
<ompaul> tim1, what were you playing at?
<tim1> just looking out for sum !
<tim1> told him not to run it the other day
<ompaul> this by the way is #ubuntu-ops
<tim1> so i see
<ompaul> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ompaul> see we really want people to succeed not fail
<ompaul> and that is failure
<tim1> Really
<Myrtti> there's a few taboo words in #ubuntu channels
<Myrtti> you've just hit the jackpot
<ompaul> and phrases
<tim1> i hit the what ?
<ompaul> jackpit
<tim1> yeh baby
<ompaul> and I know what I spilt :P
<tim1> ahh ok
<Myrtti> so
<ompaul> you fell out of love there dude in a big way
<tim1> lol
<Myrtti> yeah, no gingerbread cookies from Auntie Myrtti tonight
<ompaul> so whats the score you want people using GNU/Linux or what?
<Myrtti> you'll have to go to bed without dinner
<tim1> I would like to send my apologies  to every one.
<ompaul> or you want to make their lives so bad they go back being trapped?
<Myrtti> tim1: basically the deal is this:
<ompaul> if you look up not funny in the OED you find the phrase rm -rf
<Myrtti> you don't say rm -rf / on any Ubuntu IRC channels, ever
<ompaul> it is also filed under seriously not funny
<Myrtti> not even if you make a disclaimer "do not run it"
<Myrtti> you just don't say it
<Myrtti> period
<ompaul> he's british he'll want a full stop
<Myrtti> because disclaimers like that don't ever get read
<Myrtti> a full stop then
<tim1> .
<ompaul> thats the one
<tim1> now this is funny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI-pct3zy18
<ompaul> tim1, so what would you like us to do?
<tim1> did i say i was sorry
<Seeker`> Myrtti: you use irssi?
<ompaul> dude the video no comment
<ompaul> tim1, I am going to call the bot - it is going to shout out a URL
<ompaul> give it a read let us know if you are happy with its contents and if so we can all go back to really helping people
<Myrtti> Seeker`: yup
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tim1> ok fair enough
<ompaul> we want to build strength in users not take away working systems i.e. this is about making life easy it is not a small club but one of millions and growing
<tim1> I get the picture.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: can you pm me the higlights you use?
<Myrtti> sure
<Pici> Seeker`: I suspect one of them is 'Myrtti'
<Myrtti> oh noes!
<ompaul> hahahaha
<ompaul> Myrtti, Pici has guessed your sekret!
<ompaul> tim1, let me know when you finish that doc
<ompaul> ohh noes not the sekret is the correct reply but Whatever will do also
 * ompaul goes to working out exactly how much faster initramfs is 
<ompaul> skip that I'll take their words for it
<ompaul> ikonia, if you are around you are wanted in -meeting
<ompaul> tim1, as I said tell me when done
<Myrtti> called the ops in (doodah
<Seeker`> Myrtti: tyvm
<tim1> done
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> ompaul: can you sort this thru, I'm too nervous :-P
<ompaul> yeaop
<ompaul> tim1 give me two seconds
<tim1> sure
<ompaul> done
 * ompaul installs common sense into tim1's client ;-)
<ompaul> cheers
<tim1> lol :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Stroganoff said: !64mb is See this page for instructions on installing Ubuntu 8.04 on 64MB RAM or below: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowMemoryHardy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Stroganoff said: !64mb is !LowMemory
<ubottu> In ubottu, Stroganoff said: !LowMemory is See this page for instructions on installing Ubuntu 8.04 on 64MB RAM or below: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowMemoryHardy
<Myrtti> opinions?
<ompaul> all good
<ompaul> why you would have a box with 64megs these days is beyond me unless you were doing embedded stuff
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !64mb is <reply> For instructions on installing Ubuntu 8.04 on 64MB RAM or below, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowMemoryHardy
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !lowmem is <alias> 64mb
<ubottu> I know nothing about lowmem is <alias> 64m yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !lowmem is foo
<ubottu> But lowmem already means something else!
<Myrtti> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Myrtti> fcol...
<ompaul> !lowmem is <alias> 64mb
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !lowmem is <alias> 64mb
<ompaul> hehe
<PriceChild> I'd do the other way around?
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> ompaul: The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> !64mb is <alias> lowmem
<ubottu> I know nothing about 64mb is <alias> lowme yet, ompaul
<PriceChild> help. > wiki. right ?
<Myrtti> lets think about this more
<ompaul> !lowmem is <alias> 64mb
<ubottu> I know nothing about lowmem is <alias> 64m yet, ompaul
<Myrtti> so now we've got two factoids
<ompaul> !lowmem <alias> 64mb
<ubottu> I know nothing about lowmem <alias> 64m yet, ompaul
<ompaul> arrrrgh
<Myrtti> with different stuff in them
<ompaul> Pici, when you get a minute ^^
<PriceChild> haha
<ompaul> Myrtti, meeting
<Myrtti> I know
<ompaul> PriceChild, defer to expert
<PriceChild> ompaul: better yet, suggest he shows his prowess in a few minutes
<Pici> !64mb is foo
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !64mb is foo
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> Pici: The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !64mb is foo
<ubottu> But 64mb already means something else!
<Pici> !64mb
<ubottu> For instructions on installing Ubuntu 8.04 on 64MB RAM or below, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowMemoryHardy
<Myrtti> Pici: two different factoids
<Myrtti> 64 for hardy
<Myrtti> lowmem is more general
<PriceChild> just needs a no alias
<Pici> I might be trapped in a factoid factory, but I'm not psychic.
<Myrtti> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Myrtti> !64mb
<ubottu> For instructions on installing Ubuntu 8.04 on 64MB RAM or below, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowMemoryHardy
<ompaul> forget 64mb
<ompaul> !forget 64mb
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ompaul
<Myrtti> then we'll just edit the lowmem one
<ompaul> now
<PriceChild> that is a point... just tell him about the existing factoid, no use for an obscure new one aliasing it
<elky> yay ikonia!
<Myrtti> ra12qa ([519cb940] brujula.net User) [i=99@200.68.87.153]
<Pici> ikonia: congrats :)
<jpds> woohoo ikonia
<Myrtti> that somehow...
<Myrtti> makes me uneasy
<elky> heh. werk time :(
<Seeker`> elky: have fun
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> apologies for the short arrival, I'm on the back foot
<ikonia> stupid laptop adaptor died
<ikonia> (cheapo travel one)
<Seeker`> :(
<ikonia> and thank you all for the kind words and testamonials, very flattering and appriciated
<ompaul> ikonia, contingency laptops
<ompaul> have contingency power supplies :)
<ikonia> ompaul: had to drive back to office to get my desk on
<Seeker`> ompaul: contingency power supplies would probably be cheaper
<ikonia> last time I stayed in this hotel they took down the internet on the meeting night
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> that sucks
<ompaul> lovely
<ikonia> couldn't believe it tonight when the battery died
<ikonia> it's fine, I have power now
<Seeker`> ikonia: you in a hotel tonight or something?
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> home tommorow
<Seeker`> cool
<ikonia> couldn't be bothered going home to go to london for a meeting tommorow
<ikonia> blagged a nice hotel
<Seeker`> cool
<ikonia> is it appropriate to comment in #ubuntu-meeting to give support randomly ?
<ikonia> eg: pici
<ikonia> (I missed the rules at the start)
<Pici> ikonia: no, thats fine.
<ompaul> ikonia, you can
<ompaul> with a simple +1
<ompaul> but there is a bit of a long running nose / slagging session between me n mr pople
<ompaul> pope even
<ikonia> ompaul: your rowing with the pope ?
<ompaul> na
<ompaul> messing
<Myrtti> oh deaaarrrr
<ikonia> ah
<ompaul> long running well not quite a joke maybe its a nose .....
<ompaul> hehehe
<ikonia> ahhhhhh
<ikonia> (looking at a photo)
<Myrtti> /me considers fetching Laku to cuddle when her turn comes
<ikonia> do you need comfort
<Pici> woo :)
<Myrtti> congrats Pici dear
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks
<Pici> Seeker`: debates, not arguments ;)
<Seeker`> pfft, they were arguments, I was there
<ompaul> ikonia, Myrtti Pici you can all annoy some staff member for a cloak if you want one now :)
<ompaul> I would suggest the one who was at the meeting :-)
<ompaul> well done you lot
<PriceChild> ompaul: when the launchpad stuff is sorted
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm in no hurry
<Pici> Me either
<Myrtti> I belive I've got everything set up though as I've had wikipedia cloak before
<Myrtti> but take your time
<PriceChild> wikipedia not good enough for you were they?
<ompaul> tim1 started again - this time messing
<Myrtti> looking
<ompaul> so he is now banned
<Myrtti> /me sighs, back to the normal #ubuntu grinding
<ompaul> Myrtti, na now you have to dance backwards on one leg singing ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu around a table three times - or didn't you read the application page :)
<Seeker`> Myrtti: Pici ikonia congratualtions
<Pici> Seeker`: thanks!
<ikonia> Myrtti: Pici congratulations back at you
<Myrtti> BIG TELETUBBY HUG!
<Myrtti> /me hugs
<ikonia> I thought teletubby was uk only ?
<Myrtti> wrong
<Pici> Nope, they show it here too
<Myrtti> the pesky little antennae heads are called tiivi-taavi, hipsu, laa-laa and pai here
<AfterDeath> did a conclusion ever get reached wrt AntiSpamMeta?
<jpds> AfterDeath: unbanned I believed, it was just a misunderstandin
<AfterDeath> ah, okay
<Pici> 'bot' sets off all sorts of bells a whistles for us.
<Pici> We only noticed it after it had timed-out and rejoined.
<Pici> we being the un-omnicient non irc council people.
<Myrtti> wewe vewwy vewwy sowwy
<Myrtti> /me feels odd
<Pici> Its called happiness.
<Myrtti> perhaps
<AfterDeath> alight, well then I shall re-vacate myself, pm me if you need anything :)
<jpds> someone's on dalek mode
<Myrtti> on what?
<jpds> err, for all the non-UK people: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalek
<Myrtti> oh, right.
<Pici> One of those wheely things
<Pici> With the plungers
<Myrtti> I gave my dvb-t usb tuner to jussi01 today since I don't watch telly
<ikonia> Pici: wheely things, laughing hard for that....thank you
<Amaranth> Myrtti: Did DizzyD try to DCC Chat with you?
<Myrtti> he did
<Amaranth> I think he did with me while I was sleeping too...
<Myrtti> dcc send actually
<Amaranth> Did you tell him not to do that anymore?
<Pici> :O
<Myrtti> sorry, I said the magic word
<Myrtti> /me hides
<Seeker`> Myrtti: :O
<Amaranth> please?
<Pici> yes, the magic word.
<Myrtti> sorry, I'm putting my metal helmet on and putting my seatbelts on
<Myrtti> also wrapping my lower torso in tin foil
<Myrtti> no k-train?
<Myrtti> cool...
<nalioth> Amaranth: not that i know of
<Amaranth> nalioth: ?
<Myrtti> Amaranth: I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed currently
<Myrtti> would someone explain him the basics
<Myrtti> I need to get my makeup off
<ompaul> Myrtti, he just met me ;-)
<Myrtti> excellent
<Myrtti> I gave way to my more feminine self and even applied makeup and blewdry my hair before meeting jussi01 today. Usually I just settle for looking tired and cranky self.
<ompaul> his conversation seems to have gone away
<Myrtti> FCOL
<Myrtti> /me facepalms
<Pici> ompaul, may want to invite the fellow here.
<ompaul> Pici, please feel free to I need to go to bed
<Pici> ompaul: I was about to step away actually...
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> I do need to go to bed
<ompaul> I am wall falling
<Myrtti> I love killing idiocies with plain logic
<Myrtti> this is fun
<ompaul> now
<tim1> now en
<ompaul> firstly
<Myrtti> before jumping to anything
<Myrtti> let me ask tim1 one question
<ompaul> fire away
<tim1> fire away
<Myrtti> tim1: this might sound silly or even considered impolite, but may I ask how old you are?
<tim1> Ihow rude of you
<Myrtti> thanks, I'm sorry
<tim1> im 19 :O
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> go ahead now, ompaul
<tim1> :-DNever to young to learn C++
<ompaul> tim1, so ehh C++ is not where were are at
<ompaul> that is a support channel for users who are not coding
<tim1> Omg i have a huge spider here (SCREEMS)
<ompaul> they may now and again have to do a little strangeness but not a lot
<ompaul> fine I have to be up at 6:30am
<ompaul> so I guess I will leave it there
<ompaul> you get a chance to have the door opened and you slam it in my face clever move
<tim1> How ?
<ompaul> I really don't like playing copper but I do it to keep channels functioning
<ompaul> and functional
<ompaul> <tim1> Omg i have a huge spider here (SCREEMS) <<<< this belongs in the context of this channel how?
<tim1> I just want to sort my issue out and go to bed im doing a huge  interview tomorrow
<ompaul> it is a bit late for research at this stage
<tim1> ﻿ompaul:  I over reacted.
<ompaul> with spiders
<ompaul> dude I can't treat you seriously
<tim1> I dont like huge spiders
<ompaul> let me let you in on a little secret
<tim1> ?
<ompaul> I wrote my first program in 1981
<tim1> I could learn a lot from you then
<ompaul> I have been on the internet nearly as long as you are alive
<ompaul> I help people I don't go around helping people trash their machines
<Myrtti> /me huggles ompaul
<tim1> me joins
<ompaul> Myrtti, sudo get me a coco
<tim1> make that 2
<ompaul> tim1, what is it you want to research for tomorrow?
<tim1> No i just want to learn to programe nothing too big.
<ompaul> in one night
<ompaul> hahahahahahahahahaha
<ompaul> main()
<ompaul> {
<ompaul> }
<ompaul> pointless.c
<Myrtti> /me gives ompaul a lollipop
<ompaul> tim1, ping me on irc tomorrow and I may let you back into #ubuntu
<ompaul> for now that ban stands
<ompaul> I will be home about 8:45 your time
<ompaul> pm
<ompaul> I have a long day ahead of me and a lot of work to do goodnight and read the stuff from the bot that might help some
<ompaul> good night
<Myrtti> gnite ompaul
<tim1> Ok night
<tim1> :-D needs more then a lolipop.
<tim1> ﻿ompaul: do you have that coco
<ikonia> Amaranth: where you asking about dfed in #ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> no
<ikonia> I'm getting hit on port 19 from dfed in #ubuntu for dcc chat
<ikonia> he's just gone from freenode but left #ubuntu earlier
<ikonia> wondered if it was the same guy
<ikonia> who was your guy with dcc earlier
<ikonia> was he on 66.232.140.34
<PriceChild> ikonia: when was this?
<ikonia> errr 18:45
<ikonia> while I was offline
<Seeker`> that was quite a bti earlier
<PriceChild> That was dealt with i think.
<Seeker`> ikonia: s/oofline/away?
<ikonia> I was curious if it was the same guy
<ikonia> Seeker`: no - offline
<ikonia> as in my screen session was away, but I had no way of connecting
<ikonia> so "I" was offline
<ikonia> PriceChild: ok, so not the same guy / thing as Amaranth's suggestion
 * Seeker` would count that as away, but oh well
<ikonia> Seeker`: away would be fine too
<ikonia> just catching up on my back log
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-03
<Myrtti> @btlogin
 * elky_work screams at fedora's rpmness
<Amaranth> should we make ganjaman change his nick?
<elky_work> i dont think it's worth educating the rest of the channel to what it means
<Seeker`> lo
<tomaw> hi
<jrib> ola
<Seeker`> tomaw: are you as nocturnal as I am?
<tomaw> Nah, I work 9-5, sleep a bit and then wake up
<Seeker`> fair enough
<tomaw> at least during work days, I do
<Seeker`> I only see you onlyine late at night
<tomaw> Who is Dave Walker?
<tomaw> ah, Daviey
<tomaw> at least probably
 * nalioth knows Johnny Walker
 * mneptok knows the runs ...
<Seeker`> tomaw: correct
 * tomaw felt a lot better after seveas blog post was countered by Daviey 
<tomaw> Not to say that freenode didn't break some +i channel modes, we certainly did, but it made me at least feel a lot better.
<Seeker`> heh
<tomaw> Asking freenode staff to burn in a fire on a public blog doesn't really sit well with me, but it hardly changes the fact that work together :)
<tomaw> er, that we'd be better working together.
<Seeker`> there are problems that need fixing
<tomaw> This is a work night for me so I can't stick around until 7am, but by all means tell me what
<tomaw> if you need to resort to email then I am quite happy for that
<Seeker`> I mean generically
<tomaw> So, what generic problems?
<Seeker`> I'm not directly involved in the staff / op "conflict" (for want of a better word), so I'm probably not going to be very good at describing the situation accurately
<tomaw> acknowledging that it exists, at least imo qualifies you to guess a bit :)
<tomaw> to be honest, I don't know how much of the bad feeling has survived seveas leaving
<tomaw> knowing that may be useful in itself.
<astro76> CALEB_WELLEMEYER is spamming via PM upon entering #ubuntu, he's just been booted from #debian
<astro76> 21:09 -CALEB_WELLEMEYER(n=CJ@61.105.175.69)- astro76, R u sick and tired of being in chat rooms dat r boring,  not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room that is off da chain and 100% awesome? Well  #CALEBCOOLCHAT is the place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, CALEB  WELLEMEYER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come to
<astro76>  #ALEBC OOLCHAT today.
<Seeker`> mneptok: ^
<mneptok> stand by
<jrib> heh, excess flood
<bazhang_> he just quit
<jrib> he's back
<jrib> and gone again
<jrib> and back
<astro76> cheers folks
<bazhang_> and being 'mediatorized'
<elky_work> hmm... want 2 finally join a chat room that scores 0% on a spelling quiz? (as though efnet isnt already full of them!)
<Seeker`> elky_work: ?
<tomaw> hrm
<tomaw> fwiw, the spam quite spam quite guys are sometimes somewhat fixable by staff.
<tomaw> erm, quit*
<mneptok> when you add a k: let us know :)
<Seeker`> what sort of things should be reported to staff?
<tomaw> as I said a few nights ago, klining is not a magic bullet
<tomaw> in many cases if a user can avoid a ban they can avoid a kline.
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, anyone actually understand pulseaudio?
<elky_work> except a single kline is like a ban in all channels
<elky_work> it's one command compared to a game of chasey
<mneptok> when you add a $method_for_keeping_user_off_ubuntu_channels let us know :D
<elky_work> which is what we usually end up doing with the ones we ask for klines for
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to find a way to mute all other sounds when I have an incoming call in Ekiga.
<tomaw> elky_work: tbh if staff spot a guy being an idiot in  channel we will often follow him
<Seeker`> how many people have actually been banned in #ubuntu*?
<elky_work> tomaw: when we're busy chasing them through channels is usually when we get told we cant get help
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: thousands?
<mneptok> tomaw: while you're following, we're keeping channels sane. so while any efforts are appreciated, sometimes Freenode's needs to jibe with Ubuntu's.
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: I mean banned in all channels
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: not the sum of each channel
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: oh.  {x|0<x<10} I'd guess
<elky_work> although, someone really does need to invent /mode +b #namespace* bans.
<tomaw> mneptok: the reverse is also true :)
<Seeker`> elky_work: see my suggestion on the irc mailing list
<tomaw> elky_work: For who, I must ask
<elky_work> Seeker`: -enotwithemail
<elky_work> tomaw: the ones end up chasing through every #ubuntu channel with more than about 10 people
<mneptok> tomaw: except you brought it up, i didn't ;)
<elky_work> tomaw: it's not uncommon to have idiots run through all the channels screaming rude things
<Seeker`> elky_work: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2008-June/000470.html
<tomaw> elky_work: and you don't get decent help from staff who are around at the time?
<elky_work> tomaw: i usually dont, given my timezone
<tomaw> elky_work: is that more that there are non available or that you don't get what you need from those that are?
<elky_work> tomaw: a bit of both.
<elky_work> tomaw: it's not like there's a smorgasboard of staff to choose from if one says no
<tomaw> elky_work: yeah, your timezone really isn't one we cover very well sadly
<elky_work> tomaw: which is probably why hobbsee and i fall into the 'most bitter' category.
<bazhang_> flip_543 (n=flip@174-105.96-97.tampabay.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu same guy?
<maco> wellemeyer = spammer
<tomaw> elky_work: could you do me a big favour and copy help requests to me or poke me with channel names and that like as you're having problems?
<Seeker`> -02:44:52- ~s~ ruiboon > (n=ruiboon@unaffiliated/ruiboon) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<Seeker`> -02:46:12- :ruiboon : hi. could the ops check if Wellemeyer at #ubuntu should be ban, upon entering the channel, he/she pm a non-family friendly msg
<maco> he's in #ubuntu
<mneptok> maco: wellemeyer = not on network
<maco> yes he is
<maco> he just PM'd me when i entered #ubuntu
<elky_work> tomaw: will do so from now on
<mneptok> tomaw: time to show your quality, sir
<mneptok> tomaw: back with a new nock and hostmask
<maco> 21:43 <Wellemeyer> maco, R u sick and tired of being in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room that is off da chain and 100% awesome? Well  #CALEBCOOLCHAT is the place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, CALEB WELLEMEYER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet  a new best friend, come to #CALEBCOOLCHAT today.
<mneptok> *nick
<maco> see?
 * mneptok waits
<Seeker`> I get the message from him too
<bazhang_> k-lined
<Dave2> L-lined
<maco> yay
<Dave2> er, L-
<Dave2> ...K-
<Seeker`> Dave2: you suck :P
<nalioth> M-lined
<Dave2> quite :(
<mneptok> KLM-lined? what, now i have to /connect Schilphol for c00l ch4t?
<elky_work> wth is m-lined?
<Seeker`> it may well be typo-lined
<elky_work> ah
<Seeker`> followed by joke-about-typo-lined
<nalioth> elky_work: k, l, m, ( who's next? )
<mneptok> elky_work: m: means you can connect and send /msg's to users and channels, but cannot use vowels.
<elky_work> aha
<mneptok> (popular on abu-gheidic networks)
<ubottu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (ubunguru)
<ubottu> Agent_bob called the ops in #kubuntu (fatherTheresa1 needs help.)
<nalioth> on it
<nalioth> ok then
<Hobbsee> Pici: no, he hasn't changed.  he's still fiddling with bugs without reading them (white found it last night)
<Hobbsee> good work on declining him.
<elky_work> is this who i think it is?
 * nickrud hopes they aren't talking about him _again_
<elky_work> haha
<elky_work> nickrud: i *think* we're talking about kmos
<elky_work> hobbsee's bestest friend
<nickrud> hm, I think I'm gonna slide away a bit, avoid the pointy stick flailing around
<elky_work> hehehe
<Hobbsee> elky_work: yeah
<Hobbsee> elky_work: that being said, seveas did a brilliant job in -1'ing, so hopefully he won't try to apply for another few months.
<Hobbsee> pity about the bugs, though
<elky_work> heh
 * elky_work hunts for this morning's -meeting logs
<elky_work> considering today has been wasted installing xp to test stupid ie issues... i think i can spend a few minutes laughing at this
<Hobbsee> ouchy.  no wine?
<tritium> nickrud: :)
 * elky_work notes the protesters may have shut up if they were linked to mark's email...
<elky_work> Hobbsee: wine and ie is substandard
<elky_work> does not take into consideration windows application interactivity, and cannot provide genuine ie7 render engine  yet
<Hobbsee> ahh
<elky_work> ie, 'why does this pdf not open properly'
<elky_work> s/ie/eg/
<Hobbsee> right, yeah.
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Myrtti> *blink*
<Myrtti> moin
<elky_work> moin Myrtti bunny
<jussi01> morning all
<Myrtti> *yyyyyyyaaaawwwnn*
<Myrtti> err.
<Myrtti> I don't know how to take rodserlings line in offtopic
<ubottu> In ubottu, elky_work said: bunnies is z0mg! fluffy bunnies! Guaranteed to bring out the teenage girl in everyone: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Widget+Background:+Fluffy+Bunny+?content=74480
<elky_work> oh bah
<ubottu> In ubottu, elkbuntu said: bunnies is z0mg! fluffy bunnies! Guaranteed to bring out the teenage girl in everyone: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Widget+Background:+Fluffy+Bunny+?content=74480
<elkbuntu> I HATE YOU UBOTTU
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<elkbuntu> @login
<ubottu> elkbuntu: The operation succeeded.
<elkbuntu> :D
<elkbuntu> !bunnies
<ubottu> bunnies is z0mg! fluffy bunnies! Guaranteed to bring out the teenage girl in everyone: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Widget+Background:+Fluffy+Bunny+?content=74480
<Myrtti> have fun
<Myrtti> someone make it a gdesklets/screenlets one too
<elky_work> hehehe
<nickrud> elky_work I hope you meant tweenage girls
<Myrtti> I swear to gaia, I'm going to sew that little t-shirt with ubuntu logo for my guinea pig.
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/05/27/funny-pictures-jurassic-park-sequel-haz-lower-budget/
<ubottu> In ubottu, elky_work said: no, bunnies is z0mg! fluffy bunnies! Guaranteed to bring out the tweenage girl in everyone: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Widget+Background:+Fluffy+Bunny+?content=74480
 * elky_work stabs ubottu
<elkbuntu> @login
<ubottu> elkbuntu: The operation succeeded.
 * SportChick pets elky_work 
<ubottu> alan_m called the ops in #ubuntu (ewtjklas)
<Myrtti> that was fun
<Myrtti> somehow I get the feeling I've banned someone with "otg" as ident before
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> on-the-grass?  better have resident geezer ompaul shake a cane at them
<Myrtti> and so it is
<Myrtti> on the grass?
<Myrtti> is this something I should know?
<tonyyarusso> no
<tonyyarusso> thinking of things otg could be an acronym for
<tonyyarusso> work with me here - I needed to make a geezer joke
<Myrtti> 2008-05-14T08:54:12 <otg> 跑俾阿
<Myrtti> 2008-05-23T10:22:49 <otg> 我是子於
<Myrtti> 2008-05-23T10:22:51 *** ChanServ sets mode: +o nixternal
<Myrtti> I have an idea of what that means
<Myrtti> but I think we can safely assume that this is a repeat offender
<PriceChild> Yay evolution has decided it will download my all mail and spam folders this evening :D
<PriceChild> i mean morning
<jussi01> yay for 3g connectivity :D
<jussi01> bit of lag, but not bad at all
<jussi01> hrm, we have quite a few bans in here - do we really need them all?
 * jussi01 wonders where everyone is?
<bazhang> apart from java user many could probably be cleared
<jussi01> mind, like 4 of them are for naked goat
<PriceChild> I don't see a ban on java user
<PriceChild> if there was, i would suggest that should be one of the ones removed first due to its non-specificness
<bazhang> only the worst spammer in ubuntu space
<jussi01> ok, got to go - see you all later
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<PriceChild> Good morning Myrtti.
<Myrtti> ♥ Pricey
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> You get up at a silly time btw.
<Myrtti> dumdidumdidum
<Myrtti> at 8?
<PriceChild> ah, thought time went the other way
<Myrtti> how's that silly? it's late
<PriceChild> I'll let you off this time.
<Myrtti> should wake up at 7, then it would be ok
<Myrtti> I'm installing Windows XP to a VirtualBox >-|
<PriceChild> joy
<Myrtti> person refuses to do a 15 minute job and insists that I'll do it myself
<Myrtti> have to install Visual Studio C# express too
<Myrtti> of which, I know about as much as horses know about bicycles
<Myrtti> "I'll show you how it's done"
<Myrtti> fcol. He has Visual Studio right there
<Myrtti> knows how to do it...
<Myrtti> atleast I managed to find my Windows XP installation CD which I've never used
<Seeker`> morning
<Myrtti> seems like a quiet day
<Pici> All the hilights in my away log during the night were cursing in #ubuntu, fun.
<PriceChild> I'm getting a bounce every our or so on ubuntu-irc :/
<PriceChild> *hour
<Pici> hmm?
<PriceChild> *unsubscribes the address*
<Pici> oh
<Pici> that
<Pici> I thought you mean the channel.
<Seeker`> I thought that too
<Pici> PsySine: Morning, how can we help you today?
<PsySine> good afternoon, is this the place to talk about locobots?
<Pici> Not really, the locoteam channel or #ubuntu-irc would be the proper place.
<PsySine> ok, thanks
<Seeker`> PsySine: is there anything else we can help you with?
<PsySine> nope :)
<Seeker`> PsySine: Please take note of the /topic
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: going to prune again sometime?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: there clearly at least was a rat in here.
<Seeker`> PsySine: hello again
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: what was jampy up to? (Just curious...)
<Jack_Sparrow> I think he was trying to disrupt.. but that command does not work here in freenode.
<Jack_Sparrow> I msg'd him to ask what he was up to when he ran off
<Pici> soundray: Some people seem to think that we serve files here, !list is a common command to use on fserv-ing channels to see what software we offer.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici thanks for the proper description
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I've never seen it used for legitimate software distribution, if you get my drift
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed
<soundray> I see, thanks... I'm only ever on freenode, and rarely on anything but ubuntu channels :)
<Myrtti> it's not up to networks
<Jack_Sparrow> such a sheltered life
<Myrtti> it's up to clients and software used, I believe
<Myrtti> a trigger just like all the other clients have
<Myrtti> or bots
<Pici> Indeedy, unless the network blocks certain types of ctcps
<Myrtti> right now, I'm just so fed up with almost anything and everything, that I'm || this close to telling people to sod off faar faar away from my life
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: if you do end up killing them, hide the bodies well.
<Seeker`> PsySine: Is there anything we can do to help you?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: :(
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: I wouldn't mind getting jailed. Free holiday and all, away from these idiots
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: there are *more* crazy ones inside.
<Myrtti> I don't usually get this frustrated over anything but the miserable state of my socila life
<Myrtti> but now I just feel like I've had it
 * elky cuddles Myrtti tight.
<Myrtti> I just had to check what I had in my competence profile under C#
<PsySine> Seeker`: i'm trying to figure out the "scope" of this channel actually
<elky> Myrtti, 'goddess' right?
<elky> :)
<Seeker`> This is a channel for operators in #ubuntu channels to share information etc.
<Myrtti> I've apparently been stupid enough to confess that I know jack **** about it, but am intrested in it. Apparently that translates into "oh, this person has windows xp, visual studio 2005 and knows bits and pieces of the damn thing, ie. can write a compiler of C# in C#"
<PsySine> Seeker`: does that include the loco channels?
<Seeker`> PsySine: to try to provide some sort of coordinated response against possible attacks / malicious users
<Myrtti> PsySine: nope, that's for -irc
<Myrtti> most of us are in -irc too as we are loco ops too
<Myrtti> and I, for one, always report the most disruptive users to -irc so the loco channel ops know and are aware and can prepare themselves
<elky> PsySine, we keep team channels separate for sanity reasons
 * Hobbsee is already insane.
<Myrtti> I'm a basket case
<Myrtti> brrrlll.
<Myrtti> come and take me away.'
<PsySine> ok thanks for the info :)
<Myrtti> tack för dig själv
<Myrtti> usch
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: how do you mean?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: people leaking information outside of this channel, bringing us certain visitors.  extremely coincidental.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: of course, they could be using cron on logs.u.c, and grepping that way.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: who are we referring to?
<PriceChild> as in who have been the visitors, not who you think is in here
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i don't know who's here.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: and the visitor is $she_who_can_not_be_referred_to
<PriceChild> ah, just reading logs again
<Hobbsee> i'd meant to point it out a few days ago, but i forgot.
 * PriceChild does a /names
<PriceChild> I don't think I'm worried about any of the geeks in here atm?
<PriceChild> elky: still awake?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: well, it may well be a cron job.  and the times match up with that theory relatively well (as in, logs get published online at .01.
<PriceChild> yep, it is an hourly cron on the hour
<Hobbsee> and the entry was at .02 or .03 or so.
<PriceChild> elky_work: still awake?
<Hobbsee> but even so, as a general reminder,it may be a good time to clear it out again
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i doubt it, it's 11.30pm
<bazhang> no ubuntu cloak yet? :)
<Seeker`> glade88: how can we help you?
<glade88> nothing. just finding a place to keep my head :)
<glade88> ﻿@/ubuntu/member/glade88
<glade88> oops..
<Seeker`> this channel isn't for idling
<glade88> i was told this was :(
<Hobbsee> glade88: #ubuntu-irc allows idling.
<Hobbsee> glade88: were you thinking of that one?
<glade88> i guess
<glade88> no actually. i had a doubt
<glade88> i was told that we shall get a cloak..
<glade88> shoud I fire this up at #ubuntu-irc ?
<Hobbsee> oh, right, you want a cloak.  PriceChild can do that.
<glade88> And when shall I ask him for the same?
<Pici> glade88: What is your launchpad page?
<glade88> https://launchpad.net/~sayakb
<glade88> I guess I'm still not put up as an Ubuntu member.. we had a meeting last night (20:00 UTC)
<Pici> glade88: Yeah, it takes a while.  Best to wait in #ubuntu-irc anyway.
<glade88> okay.. I'll do that. Thank you
<bazhang> that was odd
<bazhang> I just mentioned ubuntu  cloaks and he appeared
<Myrtti> /me plays a sweet little creepy tune to bazhangs ear
<bazhang> was actually referring to Myrtti and Pici (congrats btw)
<Pici> bazhang: Thanks :)
<bazhang> Pici, none more deserving (other than Myrtti obviously) :)
<Pici> :P
<bazhang> sorry I missed the meeting; really wanted to be there but mis-calculated the time.
<Seeker`> @schedule local-city
<Jack_Sparrow> Theme from Twilight Zone plays softly in the background
<ubottu> Seeker`: Error: Unknown timezone: local-city - Full list: http://jussi01.com/web/timezones.html
<Seeker`> bazhang: ^
<I_cannot_be_name> Hobbsee: hi there
<PriceChild> Oh, I wonder who that was..
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: not emma.
<ikonia> who knows....
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: wrong hostmask.
<PriceChild> ikonia: do you know?
<ikonia> no....it could be anyonwe
<PriceChild> i don't know
<ikonia> no....it could be anyone
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> the $_name ammused me
<Seeker`> what is the command to list info about people connected from a host
<Hobbsee> one of her trolls, no doubt.  and she says she has none, and also doesn't look at the log.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: /who
<ikonia> Hobbsee: it was me, I was giving you a quick troll
<PriceChild> ikonia: awwwwwwwwwww
<PriceChild> spoilsport
<ikonia> I didn't fancy the rage of Hobbsee so thought it best to own up
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ahhh, of course.
<PriceChild> /whois ftw
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i was getting there.  hte mattd looked familiar.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: /who 88-97-208-57.dsl.zen.co.uk ?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: yeah
<Mez> yay, zen customers.
<Myrtti> I've got a autorealname
<ikonia> the only uk host to have
<Myrtti> loooooooooseeeeerrrs
<Mez> autorealname ?
 * Hobbsee attacks ikonia with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<Myrtti> [16:52] *** I_cannot_be_name (Matt Darcy) [n=mattd@88-97-208-57.dsl.zen.co.uk]
<ikonia> Hobbsee: that is what I feared
<Hobbsee> [23:56] [Who] End of /WHO list for 88-97-208-57.dsl.zen.co.uk
<Hobbsee> strange.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: link to the script?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: ?
<Seeker`> ikonia: Be aren't too bad
<Myrtti> Seeker`: fcol. irssi.org/scripts.
<Myrtti> blast your mind out
<ikonia> Seeker`: yes, they are one I've heard positive reviews on, but it's area specific
<Myrtti> :-P
<Seeker`> ikonia: I connect at 14Mb/s
<Hobbsee> ah yes, you used a /whowas
<Myrtti> dumdidumdi
<Seeker`> actually download at about 12Mb/s (1.5MB/s)
<Myrtti> /me is going to do some grilled shrooms filled with cottage cheese and leeks, wrapped in bacon
<ikonia> Seeker`: clearly a solid connection in Bath
<Myrtti> dumdidumdi
<Seeker`> Myrtti: make that cheddar/mozaralla, and it sounds really nice :P
<Myrtti> an old proverb (not that old actually, and from a finnish meat commercial) "Good food, better humor"
<Myrtti> Seeker`: I was going to put blue cheese, but (LOL!) it was moldy
<Myrtti> ie. had the wrong kind of mold
<Seeker`> I dont like blue cheese
<Myrtti> bluecheese mmmmmmm
<Seeker`> ikonia: Their DNS is a bit rubbish though
<Myrtti> @schedule helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Schedule for Europe/Helsinki: Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day | 04 Jun 00:00: Community Council | 04 Jun 09:00: Platform Team | 04 Jun 19:00: LoCo Council | 05 Jun 00:00:  Server Team | 05 Jun 01:00: Kubuntu Team
<Myrtti> bazhang: ^
<Seeker`> @schedule London
<ubottu> Seeker`: Schedule for Europe/London: Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day | 03 Jun 22:00: Community Council | 04 Jun 07:00: Platform Team | 04 Jun 17:00: LoCo Council | 04 Jun 22:00:  Server Team | 04 Jun 23:00: Kubuntu Team
<Seeker`> can someone send me a PM?
 * Hobbsee attacks Seeker`
 * Hobbsee attacks Seeker` with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™, via PM
<bazhang> haha
<Seeker`> thanks Hobbsee and Myrtti
<Seeker`> autowhois ftw
<Myrtti> it is cool
<Mez> yay for my new business cards with GPG fingerprints on them. Will make life so much easier ;)
<Myrtti> Mez: excuse me, but LOL?
<Mez> Myrtti, why ?
<Myrtti> oh, nvm.
<Myrtti> it's just so... geeky.
<Myrtti> /me resists the urge to make the obvious question
<Mez> which is?
<Myrtti> "are you single" /me hides
 * Mez covers Myrtti with a blanket
<Mez> out of sight, out of mind ;)
<Myrtti> /me wails loudly here, too
<Mez> your /me's dont seem to be working (btw - /msg :P)
<Myrtti> Mez: you failed the n00b test.
<Mez> ?
<Myrtti> [17:17] <+Mez> your /me's dont seem to be working
<Myrtti> for all the time that I've been to freenode, they've not worked.
<Mez> Myrtti, then be evil and do them in a raw format ...
<Myrtti> so, since you asked, you are hereby, pronounced as being a n00b, for asking.
<Mez> /ctcp channel action does something
<Mez> and I didn't ask, I pronounced
<Myrtti> by me, yours truly.
 * Mez hides
<Myrtti> oh dear.
 * Mez runs
<Myrtti> someone is going to get spanked
<Myrtti> by a big stick of doom
<Mez> I enjoy it - Hobbsee wubs me really
<Mez> and she knows I enjoy it
<Myrtti> wubs you mmmm :->
 * Hobbsee beats Mez
<Mez> yay!
<Hobbsee> ...with mneptok
<Mez> :(
<Mez> no fun when someone else is enjoying it instead of me
<Hobbsee> depends.  are either of you enjoying it?
<Mez> mneptok probably is
<Hobbsee> being thumped into you?  yeah, he might be.
<Myrtti> SICK BASTARDS
<Mez> Hobbsee, he might be, but I wont
 * Mez steals the pointy stick
<Myrtti> /me gives the fluffy pink pen instead
<Mez> ooh
 * Mez throws it at dartboard
 * Mez wonders if this shows as a /me
<Myrtti> /me goes to turn the shrooms with bacon over
 * Mez tries not to think the wrong thing
<Hobbsee> Mez: you can't steal the pointy stick.
<Mez> Hobbsee, why not?
<Hobbsee> because.
 * wgrant throws Hobbsee at Mez. And vice-versa.
<Hobbsee> it is imposible to steal
<Mez> Hobbsee, not the one of doom, just the pointy stick
 * Hobbsee defenestrates wgrant
<Myrtti> ,mmmmmm
<Myrtti> bacon and shrooms
 * Mez tries not to choke on coke
<wgrant> shrooms and coke, eh?
 * Seeker` makes sure he hasnt wondered in to #ubuntu-druggies
<Mez> wgrant, Myrtti knows why
<Mez> and by Coke, I meant Coca Cola (in a can in front of me)
<wgrant> Even worse!
 * Mez wonders who wgrant is
 * wgrant was Fujitsu
 * Mez slaps jpds 
<Mez> you started the darn nickname exodus :(
<Mez> now I've got to remember who's who
<wgrant> I did it before him.
<Myrtti> /nick Marmelade
<Mez> /nick Chris
<Hobbsee> it's an imposter.
<Myrtti> I bet it's possible to cultivate cubic mushrooms.
<ikonia>  /nick car stereo
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> imagine the possibilities
<Myrtti> of CUBIC SHROOMS!
<Myrtti> this idea (c) Miia Ranta
<Myrtti> no but really
<Myrtti> I hate doing the grilled shrooms with bacon
<Myrtti> there's no way of doing the bacon evenly from all sides
<Myrtti> the damned things roll over by themselves
<Mez> Myrtti, I'm going to choke...
<Myrtti> if they only were cubic.
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2547696625/
<Myrtti> omnomnomnom
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, helpy said: ubottu there is an option in kubuntu under desktop effects
<Seeker`> Myrtti: any other useful scripts you use?
<Myrtti> /me checks
<Myrtti> calc, noisyquery, trackbar, active_notify, dns
<Pici> ♥ dictcomplete
<Myrtti> though, I can't remember what active_notify is
<Myrtti> there seems to be some bitlbee leftovers in my scripts directory
<ikonia> Myrtti: pings you in the main window based on your notify list
<Myrtti> ah, true
<ikonia> regular as clockwork, ping from bashoIII on exit
<ikonia> it's obviously some sort of script
<Myrtti> you're getting pings?
<Myrtti> weird
 * Seeker` doesn't get them
<ikonia> most of the time he leaves I get a ping from him, just the one
<Seeker`> has anyone ever seen BashoIII speak?
<ikonia> no
<Myrtti> no?
<Myrtti> he's in #xubuntu too
<Myrtti> does anyone know anyone who can Japanese?
<ikonia> Myrtti: has he just left #xubuntu too
<Myrtti> it'd be funky to know what does his quit message mean
<Myrtti> ikonia: well, it was a /quit, not /part
<ikonia> "I'm going now, enjoy my ping"
<Seeker`> ikonia: what channel was it?
<ikonia> well he was in #ubuntu at the time
<Myrtti> #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, #xubuntu
<Myrtti> private, personal ping
<ikonia> Seeker`: as he parted though irssi reported a ping requrest from him
<ikonia> not in the channel, but it was as he left the channel
 * Hobbsee shakes her head
<Seeker`> ikonia: his quit message is part of a poem
<ikonia> how do you know that ?
<Seeker`> :D
<Pici> hmm?
<ikonia> (now I'm interested)
<Seeker`> I is clever
<Seeker`> and I have a housemate that grew up in Japan
<Myrtti> aww
<ikonia> I was just typing that
<Myrtti> well atleast its not profane
<ikonia> I wondered if you had a jap student sat next to you
<Pici> Seeker`: I've seen BashoIII speak in #ubuntu-meeting once
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> really?
<Pici> I remember looking because someone asked me if he was a bot.
<ikonia> you are hounoured
<ikonia> honoured
<Seeker`> apparently it is about a guy in prison that dreams about a bird flying in the open sky, and then when he is released he sees the bird from his dreams, and comments about how it is better to see it in real life than in the dream
<Seeker`> or something similar
<ikonia> Seeker`: check out you the philosipher
<Seeker`> ikonia: thats my housemates translation
<ikonia> all a bit out there
<Seeker`> "so it means it is much better to see real images and real people than imaginary beauty"
<Myrtti> that's sad ;__;
<Myrtti> reminds me of... irc
<ikonia> your going to have problems with poopuser
<ikonia> he's been a regular pain every time he's in
<Myrtti> /me watches
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what was h2d doing?
<ikonia> heads up #ubuntu spam
<ikonia> nudges at Tobi-pc
<Seeker`> that link is a "get x people to click to get this ipod"
<ikonia> ahh pici is awake
<Myrtti> [19:19] <+FloodBot3> WARNING: PM from h2d - AVERSIONA
<Myrtti> [19:19] <+FloodBot3> WARNING: PM from h2d - ATIMEA
<Myrtti> [19:19] <+FloodBot3> WARNING: PM from h2d - APING 1212499145A
<Myrtti> [19:19] <+FloodBot3> WARNING: PM from h2d - AFINGERA
<Myrtti> [19:19] <+FloodBot3> WARNING: PM from h2d - u sux bot :)
<ikonia> great
<Seeker`> tobi-pc is still sending it by the looks of it
<ikonia> tobi-pc still causing issues in #ubuntu
<Pici> stupid floodbots
<ikonia> Seeker`: 0.1 seconds ahead of me
<Seeker`> ikonia: did you click on the link?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> won't give people the satisfaction
<ikonia> from your report I assumed you had
<Pici> I did.
<Pici> I think its one of those free ipod things
<Seeker`> yeah, I saw something like "20 clicks ipod nano, 100 click ipod touch" and then a banner started scrolling in front of the page
<Hobbsee> [02:27] --> Surfer33 has joined this channel (n=javachat@cpe-74-71-143-151.twcny.res.rr.com).
<Hobbsee> [02:27] * Surfer33 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<Hobbsee> [02:27] *** Surfer33 sets the channel topic to "-=[ www.WHAK.com ]=- Make Free/Fun Graphics Online At http://www.ImageGenerator.org =)".
<Hobbsee> [02:27] <-- Surfer33 has left this server (Client Quit).
<Pici> again?
<Seeker`> which channel is that?
<Pici> -devel
<Hobbsee> -devel
<Seeker`> Ipods4free
<Seeker`> in #u
<Seeker`> not done anything yet, but probably worth keeping an eye on
<Seeker`> Just started advertising
<ikonia> Ipods4free
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> spamming
<Seeker`> ikonia: old news :P
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> I'm so lasst week
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gordonjcp said: !ops Ipods4free is spamming
<ikonia> damn
<ikonia> just seen you
<ikonia> I appear to be lagging
<Seeker`> or you are slpw in your old age :P
<ikonia> more likley
<ikonia> a combination of both would be fatal
<Seeker`> my connection has between 0.5 and 1 seconds of lag, meaning that I cant see what I am tryping in real time
<ikonia> mine is normally great, but it does have a few issues
<ikonia> I'm from work to my machine at home
<ikonia> so thats where the lag normally is
<ikonia> my machine at home to irc = great
<Seeker`> I have a shell on someone elses computer
<ikonia> I have a few dotted around the place to annoy hobbsee
<Seeker`> heh
 * Hobbsee has more than a few
<Myrtti> I've got plenty too
 * Hobbsee pokes ikonia with the very pointy end of the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<cannot_be_named> hello Hobbsee
<ikonia> see
<Seeker`> lo ikonia
<Hobbsee> aww, no more ops in here.
<Pici> (* I'm too lame to read BitchX.doc *)
<Hobbsee> Gary: is finally safe
<ikonia> Hobbsee: I'm sorry, just made me laugh
<ikonia> you made my chuckle earlier
<ikonia> s/my/me
<ikonia> I'll stop teasing
<Hobbsee> ;0
<Myrtti> meh, I should blog
<ikonia> elky's blog has been quiet of late
<Myrtti> for understandable reasons
 * ikonia backs away 
 * Hobbsee almost never blogs.
<Seeker`> ditto
<Hobbsee> although i did convert mine over.
 * Mez does when he remembers and has something to say
<Hobbsee> so i need to change the feed, and flood planet.
<Mez> I go through a spurt of blogging, then forget to for months
<ikonia> I had some things I wanted to document but my wordpress blog is having issues
 * ikonia taps up mez for php suport
 * ikonia support
 * Mez is going home in 20 mins ikonia 
<ikonia> Mez: I assume you it would take more than 20 minutes !
<Myrtti> I can't find a good theme for my wordpress
<ikonia> I made mine :)
<ikonia> hence why it's borked
<Myrtti> I modified mine
<Mez> ikonia, sorry then ;) cant help right now ;)
 * Mez yawns
<Mez> plus you're not a customer ;)
<ikonia> Mez: I'm only kidding
<ikonia> Mez: I am actually
<ikonia> Mez: I have 2 licenses
<Mez> ikonia, damn.
<ikonia> touche'
<ikonia> alhtough I doubt they entitle resources to fix my blog
<Mez> ikonia, is it a vB Blog ?
<ikonia> no, wordpress
<ikonia> hence my doubts
<ikonia> hi, I've puchased VB, could someone please fix wordpress for me
<ikonia> I don't think that will go down well as a business case
<Pici> vB makes blogs?
<ikonia> there is a plugin I think
<Seeker`> did anyone see poopusers last comment
<Pici> uh
<ikonia> not again
<Pici> Yes, I was wondering about it
<Seeker`> inappropriate imo
<ikonia> he's just a pain
<ikonia> persistant pain
<Pici> ikonia: I'd just ignore him... well , not /ignore, but ignore.
<Mez> <ikonia> hi, I've puchased VB, could someone please fix wordpress for me <-- You'd be surprised how often we see that
<ikonia> Pici: I know what you mean
<Mez> Pici, http://www.vbulletin.com/features_blog.php
<ikonia> Mez: maybe it is worth logging a support call then ;)
<Mez> ikonia, lmao - maybe - espesically if you havent paid for phone support and ring the sales number
<Myrtti> "ring ring is this vbulletin offices, I'd like to ..." oh dear
 * Mez nods
<Myrtti> nevermind
<Mez> Myrtti, we dont give out the office number ;) (cept in whois)
<Myrtti> /me forgets the idea immediately
<Mez> or the business cards
<Pici> "ring ring ring ring ring, bananaphone"
<Myrtti> talking of business cards, I should be getting mine soon
<Mez> But that all goes to our business manager. We all have IP Phones (cept me atm)
<Myrtti> "Nomovok - software developer"
<Pici> Myrtti: Ubuntu'd?
<Myrtti> I liked my COSS cards.
<Myrtti> "COSS - Miia Ranta - communities"
<Myrtti> with a green penguin
<Mez> get some Ubuntu business cards ;)
<Myrtti> I might
<Pici> The card design on the site isnt to my liking though... I'd have to move things a round a little bit
<Mez> Pici, whats wrong with the design?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Mez> and to be fair - it's a free format - change it how you want
<Myrtti> "lets redesign them with LaTeX"
<Seeker`> Xorothal: You are banned because you sent a CTCP version to the channel
<Xorothal> oh
<Seeker`> or, thats what it seems to be anyway
<Xorothal> sorry?
<Pici> Xorothal: Do you  understand why we ban that sort of thing?
<Seeker`> looking at the logs
<Xorothal> yes
<Seeker`> Pici: can you confirm?
<Xorothal> sorry guys
<Pici> Seeker`: I can
<Pici> Xorothal: Just be careful in the future, okay?
<Xorothal> ok, sry
<Myrtti> I confirm with /lastlog
<Pici> Xorothal: You may rejoin #ubuntu
<Xorothal> thanks
<Myrtti> /me wonders if she has chocolate
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Flare183 said: !nickspam ~= /ubotu/FlareBot/
<tim1> join #ubuntu
<nalioth> tim1: can we help you?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> sorry tim1, ompaul hasn't been online all day
<Myrtti> I'll tell him you missed him though, when he comes back.
<tim1> ok ill be here is he dose turn up
<nalioth> tim1: have you read the /topic ?
<nalioth> tim1: there is an irc command called "notify", you know  :)
<tim1> lots od idle ppl
<tim1> how notify ?
<Myrtti> @now utc
<ubottu> Myrtti: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 03 2008, 17:10:07 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<tim1> @now utc
<ubottu> tim1: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 03 2008, 17:10:34 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<tim1> :)
<Myrtti> tim1: he'll know that he's been missed, you can leave now
<tim1> ohh
<Myrtti> (put a message to ompaul in memoserv)
<nalioth> or /help notify perhaps
<Myrtti> nalioth: I don't trust normal users patience to read those or to put /notifys on
<nalioth>  /me will keep suggesting and one day one user will benefit
<nalioth> isn't that what it's all about?  :0
<Gary> it is nalioth :-)
<Pici> it is Gary
<Myrtti> ohnoes
<Gary> woo, i'm safe from Hobbsee
<Seeker`> :O tis an ompaul
<Myrtti> ompaul: did you get the memo
<ompaul> Myrtti, not as yeat
<ompaul> stilllllll lagged
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> my friend, you need an irssi.
<Pici> ompaul: We're putting new cover sheets on the TPS reports
<Myrtti> or some other method of connecting
<ompaul> Myrtti, na it is the quantity of connections I make
<ompaul> it will always lag until it won't :-)
<ompaul> Pici, ?
<Myrtti> ompaul: if you had your connection on, it wouldn't lag as you make them
<ompaul> Myrtti, that would involve spending money on power I don't have to ;-)
<Seeker`> ompaul: but irssi rocks!
<Myrtti> would you like a myrtti.fi addy :-P
<Seeker`> especailly 24/7 irssi
<Seeker`> as long as the sheel doesn't lag, that is
<ompaul> Myrtti, I won't even run my connection from my own vm
<ompaul> ;-)
<Myrtti> that many?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I'd concider roms within the questionably legal category....
<ompaul> Myrtti, yeap - I suppose I could move from one to another but it would mean all sorts of nasty movingings back and forth
<Jack_Sparrow> Understood.. the link has pulled the ones showing as copywrited
<Jack_Sparrow> 1000's are in freeware
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what is wrong?
<Myrtti> apart from a mild headache, boredom and uneasy feeling about work stuff, nothing new (as the old is all the same jazz)
<Myrtti> anyone else following the windows discussion at -ot?
<Myrtti> all for the removing freez, say aye
<Pici> nalioth: around?
<Pici> If so, could you mute one of the bots in #ubuntu-bugs ?
<nalioth> we really need to designate a bot wrangler
<Myrtti> /me considers raising her hand
 * ompaul raises Myrtti's hand
<Myrtti> It looks like I've just volunteered?
<ompaul> Myrtti, congrats ;-)
<ompaul> Myrtti, that ban has been removed - however I will be looking on
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> I was kind of thinking it might
<Myrtti> I would've done it myself but wanted your opinion first
<ompaul> I told him 24 hours
<ompaul> or so
<Myrtti> 20ish
<Myrtti> cool
<ompaul> no more messing
<Seeker`> nalioth: "bot wrangler"?
<nalioth> Seeker`: someone to keep track of which bots are in what channels
<nalioth> Seeker`: a "load balancer" of sorts
<Seeker`> Which bots would they be responsible for? floodbots and ubotu clones?
<nalioth> "which channels need advanced features, and which channels just need a factoid bot" and that sort of thing
<nalioth> just ubotu clones
<Seeker`> I'd be willing to give that a go
<ompaul> team wrangler
<Seeker`> if someone can give me a hand working out the situation at the mment
<Pici> Perhaps a wikipage would be a good place to put this kind of stuff
<nalioth> perhaps it would
<nalioth> Myrtti: you and Seeker` want to be "Team Bot Wrangler" ?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> would https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Infobots be ok?
<nalioth> Myrtti: Seeker`: do y'all get server notices?
<Myrtti> I think so, how do I check it?
<nalioth> i just invited y'all
<Myrtti> oh right
<Myrtti> I don't have autojoin on
<Seeker`> nalioth: I'm already in the channel :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, alsadi said: ubuntu is the best linux distro
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu (ZzxXxzZ)
<Myrtti> nighteys folks
<Seeker`> nn
<ompaul> night Myrtti
<gnomefreak> are there plans to revist the agenda from last meeting or are we clear of that for tonight?
<PriceChild> Is the bot right?
<Seeker`> ?
<PriceChild> it is
<PriceChild> nevermind
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<ompaul> gnomefreak, on the agenda tonight are two items that is all, neither of them directly relate to IRC
<ompaul> mneptok, hey you about?
<ompaul> the correct answer is No ompaul I am mneptok but I suspect that the impetus for that gag is gone now
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, having problems?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: why did you ban him?
<Jack_Sparrow> I first asked him to let us handle it and unmuted him
<Jack_Sparrow> then he called me hitlar  etc.. so I banned him
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16681/ is the log
<Seeker`> heh, cant even spell Hitler
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16683/
<disciple> what shall we discuss?
<Jack_Sparrow> seeker, be my guest
<Seeker`> disciple: Why do you think you were banned from #ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> disciple Yo seem to think I am being unreasonable.. So please make your case
<ompaul> disciple, you don't get the ban into a mode of retract should you fail to interact ... wow that was forced ;-) dude your call anyway
<disciple> Seeker`: because of a private comment to jack sparrow that triggered an ego defense mechanism
<ompaul> rubbish you don't go around calling people one of the last centuries mass murderers
<Seeker`> disciple: do you feel that the comments you made are suitable?
<disciple> Seeker`: I feel that they had nothing to do with the channel considering they were private
<ompaul> but aside from that
<ompaul> why were you muted in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> disciple: they were triggerd by events in the channel, were they not
<disciple> ﻿14:05
<disciple> (02:05:29 PM) Jack_Sparrow: please let us handle it
<disciple> (02:07:25 PM) disciple: handle what
<disciple> (02:07:55 PM) disciple: ok pumpkin king
<disciple> (02:08:00 PM) disciple: handle your biz
<ompaul> he can come back
<Seeker`> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> He was unmuted within seconds.... and not banned until his attacks..
<Seeker`> disciple: welcome back
<disciple> Seeker`: that's the whole story
<ompaul> dude your client needs a lesson
<disciple> huh?
<ompaul> * disciple has quit (Excess Flood)
<disciple> did I go somwhere?
<ompaul> <disciple> (02:08:00 PM) disciple: handle your biz
<ompaul> then the quit
<Seeker`> disciple: use pastebin if you want to pate the log
<Seeker`> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<disciple> who wants it ill just im it
<disciple> im not downloading crap
<Seeker`> disciple: you dont have to download naytihng, it is a website
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16683/
<Seeker`> disciple: why do you think you were muted?
<disciple> well I don't have enough sys resources to open browser at this time
<disciple> I was muted because I was reccomending an alternative solution that jack didn't like
<Seeker`> disciple: I belive that he muted you after your comment about policing the channel
<disciple> okay
<Seeker`> disciple: And he only muted you so that he had enough time to tell you that people were sorting something, and you were unmuted very quickly afterwards
<disciple> that had nothing to do with jack
<disciple> that was some guy telling me im off topic when I wasnt
<disciple> he was annoying me
<disciple> and flooding the channel with false offtopic accusations
<Seeker`> disciple: who was telling you that you were offtopic
<disciple> too much time to search the log
<disciple> you go look
<Seeker`> I'm looking, and I cant see it at the moment
<disciple> look for off topic
<nalioth> disciple: you were asked several times to restrain yourself
<disciple> from what?
<nalioth> from whatever you were doing that was disruptive
<disciple> I was reccomending that people get hardware that is supported
<disciple> that's disruptive?
<disciple> ???
<nalioth> disciple: it's all about attitude
<disciple> where is the rules that define what attitude you should have
<nalioth> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<disciple> I know
<Seeker`> disciple: you were muted for 2 minutes, and then Jack_Sparrow removed the mute, and you were free to talk in the channel again
<disciple> then he bootedme because of a private comment
<disciple> that was unrelated to the channel
<Seeker`> ddo you feel that it is acceptable behaviour to compare someone to Hitler? In public or in private
<disciple> yes
<ompaul> disciple, we are not here to take grief from people ... perhaps that thought had that not occurred to you?
<disciple> if someone has the qualities exhibited by abuse of authority
<disciple> which has been exhibited
<disciple> it is acceptable
<Seeker`> I'm afraid that it is not the sort of attitude that is appropriate for #ubuntu
<ompaul> disciple, wrong you then tell them what they did wrong, you don't call them hitler that is not acceptable
<disciple> had he been the leader of a country instead of a chat what would be done with for simply speaking in an undisruptive way
<disciple> all I did was recommend people get supported hardware
<disciple> I was muted
<disciple> then took it up in private
<ompaul> you wanted a discussion that is offtopic
<disciple> and booted for personal reasons
<Seeker`> you were also unmuted 2 minutes later
<ompaul> na
<disciple> that is not offtopic
<ompaul> disciple, ehh let me quote you just a moment
<disciple> talking about ubuntu supported hardware is offtopic?
<ompaul> <disciple> Jack_Sparrow: im settled
<ompaul> <disciple> im just saying don't support companies with proprietary drivers that won't share with the open source community
<ompaul> <disciple> duhh
<ompaul> <disciple> would you quit trying to police the room and join in a conversatiojn
<disciple> how is that off topic
<ompaul> you were asked to drop it that is not a conversation location
<ompaul> it is strictly a support channel
<disciple> yeah
<ompaul> and issues are not core to it
<ompaul> and that is an issue
<disciple> so wouldn't it be on topic to tell people to get SUPPORTED hardware in a SUPPORT channel
<ompaul> I should know I am a bit more extreme than most when it comes to binary blobs
<ompaul> I abhor them more than most
<disciple> binary blobs?
<ompaul> you were talking about what you called "closed source drivers"
<ompaul> I would call non free software
<disciple> ﻿so wouldn't it be on topic to tell people to get SUPPORTED hardware in a SUPPORT channel? yes or no?
<nalioth> disciple: we're not here for hypotheticals
<disciple> its not hypothetical
<disciple> it happened
<PriceChild> disciple: our guidelines have a "when helping, be helpful" clause if i'm not mistaken
<disciple> its reality sunny
<ompaul> ehh you are diverting the point from your main point which was
<disciple> please answer
<disciple> ﻿so wouldn't it be on topic to tell people to get SUPPORTED hardware in a SUPPORT channel
<ompaul> <ompaul> <disciple> would you quit trying to police the room and join in a conversatiojn
<PriceChild> disciple: sure, inform them of manufacturers which produce more foss friendly hardware, but please be helpful with their real issue
<nickrud> disciple, seems that's going to chase people off, rather than help. So I'd say no
<disciple> ok whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> disciple Telling people to go buy a new laptop is not productive
<nickrud> disciple, unless you change that to 'suggest' rather than tell
<disciple> if you don't realize your censorship and how it compares to the riech then you need to read history
<nickrud> godwin!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> disciple FYI for the record I did have a word with the other half of that discussion as it were.
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh boy another pm from him
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks for handling that...
<nalioth> !guidelines disciple
<ubottu> nalioth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> disciple: please read the guidelines
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, mutes are mutes not bans ;-) read that again
<ompaul> !guidlines | disciple
<ubottu> Factoid guidlines not found
<ompaul> !guidelines | disciple
<ubottu> disciple: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> the evening of the typo
<Jack_Sparrow> I first muted, unmuted  then later banned right.. or did I not get it right
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, see pm
<ompaul> ohh no Pici left the factory
<ompaul> that is nearly topic material
<nalioth> anyone get flooded?
<ompaul> nalioth, na he trys and the client is rubbish it can't handle anything
<Seeker`> nalioth: not as far as I know
<nalioth> ompaul: ah
<nalioth> disciple: is there anything more we can help you with?
<ompaul> nalioth, or more to the point it is acting like mirc or something
<ompaul> nalioth, he is muted .......
<nalioth> disciple: if not, plesae see the /topic
 * ompaul unties nalioth's fingers :)
 * ompaul runs
<disciple> yt?
<Seeker`> hi
<disciple> Seeker`: you here me?
<Seeker`> yes
<disciple> can you unban me please
<disciple> I need help
<Seeker`> I am unable to unban people from #ubuntu
<disciple> why
<Seeker`> because I do not have the required access in there
<disciple> oh
<disciple> pull some strings
<disciple> brb
<nalioth> perhaps you should have thought of this before you ignored all those requests to modify your behaviour, disciple
<Seeker`> nalioth: when do you want to tell him to come back?
<nalioth> most bans expire within a day, Seeker`
<Seeker`> is this going to be one of those?
<nalioth> it is up to JS
<ompaul> and he ain't about atm
<disciple> back
<disciple> well tell him to unban me
<Seeker`> disciple: he wont be told to unban you
<disciple> fine ill just ask here
<Seeker`> disciple: It is his choice when to unban you
<nalioth> disciple: you may return tomorrow about this time
<disciple> so I am using synaptic
<disciple> I added 2 packages
<Seeker`> disciple: Doing this will only make your ban last longer
<disciple> and the spinny hourglass things been going for about an hour
<disciple> any way to shock it back to life
<disciple> doing what?
<Seeker`> disciple: ASking questions like that in here
<Seeker`> disciple: I suggest that you leave this channel now and come back in 24 hours, like nalioth suggested
<Seeker`> nalioth: can you unmute him for a second?
<disciple> Seeker`: like it matters ill just come back with a new nic and ip
<Seeker`> disciple: doing things like that will just make things worse for you. Seriously, the best thing you can do for now is to come back in 24 hours
<disciple> you won't even know its me how can it make it worse?
<Seeker`> well, we know what question you need a solution to
<disciple> just pm me and help me please
<disciple> and ill leave
<ompaul> disciple, not open to discussion
<ompaul> really it is not
<disciple> what isn't?
<nalioth> this isn't going anywhere.
<disciple> I want help with my computer
<disciple> pm me someone
<nalioth> disciple: see above
<nalioth> and good day
<Seeker`> *sigh*
<Seeker`> "cumface" in ubuntu
<Seeker`> gone
<PriceChild> Seeker`: pfft doesn't matter
 * elky_work raises an eyebrow
<PriceChild> elky_work: got a little?
<elky_work> got a little what?
<Seeker`> time I suspect
<PriceChild> time, 5-10 mins?
<elky_work> sure
<PriceChild> Cool.
<elky_work> starting when?
<PriceChild> I would like the council to vote on whether we should ask freenode for founders access to #xubuntu and #xubuntu-offtopic back. (not concerned with their -devel) My backing... I think it is firmly established that he took control from us without our permission. I don't feel comfortable with him managing those channels, what with him removing important access after being told to by some other unnamed person.
<PriceChild> nalioth: *ping*
<elky_work> PriceChild: agree. i'd also like to know how he got the access, since that person has done a very much Bad Thing.
<PriceChild> tm
<elky_work> tm?
<Seeker`> ™
<elky_work> ah
<PriceChild> very bad thing ™
<PriceChild> thankyou Seeker`  :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: not a problem :)
<PriceChild> Tis a shame LjL seems to be inactive for some time, he has been poked about things, incase anyone is worried he is being left out.
<Mez> PriceChild, I'd be interested in how he took the channels
<Seeker`> ditto
<elky_work> i think it's something the irc council at minimum deserves to know
<Mez> elky_work, It was either a bad staff member, or he could have used the channel password to identify as founder?
<elky_work> Mez: which is why we need to know which it was
<Mez> but if it was a straff member
<Seeker`> will staff have records of that?
<Mez> hes unlikely to reveal who
<Mez> PriceChild, indeed it is
<Mez> actually, is there a chanserv log to see?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: Mez: I will get back to you on that.
<elky_work> that would be something only staff can see
<elky_work> it's just a matter of if the reason ever leaves staff circles
<Seeker`> the individual staff member that did it may be unlikely to reveal it (if it was staff), but if you ask a different staff member
<Mez> elky_work, but at least they should be interested in finding out too
<PriceChild> that's if the logs still exist, but yes that's an issue
<elky_work> Mez: staff would be interested. im talking about the irc council members who are not staff.
<elky_work> which given ljl's absence.. is me.
<Mez> elky_work, why? Its not a prequisite to be staff?
<Seeker`> Mez: Staff mbers will be able to find out if the logs exist
<elky_work> Mez: no, it's not. but the irc council deserves to know where the Ubuntu irc structure is Breaking.
<Seeker`> Mez: elky_work isn't staff, so cannot find out if the info is restricted to staff
<elky_work> Mez: not 'the irc council who are also staff deserve to know'
<nalioth> PriceChild: pong
<Mez> elky_work, true, but i mean if its corrupt, then the staff will want to find out who - and hopefully give us that information
<PriceChild> nalioth: I proposed a vote above, me and elky both vote +1
<nalioth> +1 on the issue at hand
<elky_work> Mez: that's what i already said!
<PriceChild> nalioth: can you get that sorted out then please, or are you busy and I can find someone?
<Mez> elky_work, we may have got our wires crossed?
<elky_work> PriceChild: i'd suggest we have a grace period for somerville and this person to own up, or hand over with dignity.
<elky_work> nalioth? ^^
<PriceChild> elky_work: I think we've passed that stage, he's well aware we could make this decision, and I have requested he own up to it.
<nalioth> grace period works for me
<PriceChild> but sure, we could leave him a message if you want?
<elky_work> PriceChild: has the other person been given the chance?
<nalioth> 24h, maybe?
<elky_work> nalioth: sounds fair
<PriceChild> elky_work: I have no idea who the other person is... so "i don't know" :)
<PriceChild> sounds like a plan
<elky_work> PriceChild: somerville has the onus on him to share with that person.
<Seeker`> he is online now
<PriceChild> Cody seems to be 'active', who wants to take care of it?
<elky_work> not me at the moment
<PriceChild> nalioth?
<nalioth> i'm not the most politic fellow
<nalioth> but i guess i can give it a run
<elky_work> nalioth: he'll probably take it more seriously from you than pricey or me anyway
<PriceChild> I doubt I'll be the best to discuss this with him in his eyes, but am ok to do it if needed.
<PriceChild> yep
<elky_work> since you actually hold 'the power'
<PriceChild> elky_work: which power?
<nalioth> no more than any of you two
<elky_work> PriceChild: the power to actually press the buttons to make the change happen
<PriceChild> maybe i was just bluffing earlier 8-)
<nalioth> he's been invited
<elky_work> PriceChild: pretty much
<cody-somerville> Hello.
<nalioth> hello, cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Hello nalioth
<nalioth> have you remembered where you got your channel access, cody-somerville ?
<cody-somerville> Are we really starting this line of questions again because frankly it is getting exhausting and (excuse my language) pissing a lot of people off including myself.
<nalioth> very well
<cody-somerville> A conclusion was already drawn when we *last* discussed this.
<elky_work> cody-somerville: it's important we know. if there is someone disobeying the GC process, then who may #ubuntu be handed over to tomorrow?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-04
<nalioth> since you've not felt the need to cooperate with us, the irc council has decided to regain the channels in question as of 1800 hours US Central time tomorrow ( right now for everyone not in US CT )
<cody-somerville> I don't think Freenode will allow that to happen with my pending GC request.
<Mez> cody-somerville, will you answer this? Was it a staffer who changed it?
<elky_work> cody-somerville: we already have GCs for the channels. we'll have to approve you.
<elky_work> and frankly, we are unlikely to do so.
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu does not fall under the Ubuntu project's GC
<cody-somerville> registration
<cody-somerville> The same argument with #ubuntu-devel applies here.
<elky_work> don't doubt us.
<Mez> cody-somerville, so xubuntu is not an Ubuntu goverened project? It has it's own govenance?
<PriceChild> Mez: This isn't relevant.
<cody-somerville> Mez, It is an official derivative with strong collaboration with Ubuntu.
<elky_work> cody-somerville: I know that i am GC for #xubuntu, because it was on my GCF.
<cody-somerville> elky, You had no right
<Mez> PriceChild, if it's not ubuntu governed - then it shouldnt be in the ubuntu GC namespace. The GCs are appointed by the CC..
<cody-somerville> It was simply a mistake
<Mez> cody-somerville, you didnt answer my question though.
<cody-somerville> Mez, I was trying to do but I'm ctrl+u'ing to answer other questions
<cody-somerville> elky_work, Freenode will not look at who or what has happened or been registered in the past.
<Mez> cody-somerville, feel free to take your time - they dont all need to be answered at once
<cody-somerville> They will look and see that I am the project leader and that'll be that.
<elky_work> cody-somerville: sorry, but you're wrong.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: Unless your form is 'approved', it will not be taken into account.
<PriceChild> That is my understanding at least.
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, I'll make a phone call in a moment to whatever number I can find and have it approved this evening if possible
<nalioth> cody-somerville: who will you call, if you don't mind me asking?
<cody-somerville> Furthermore, I will contact the CC and ask them to issue an injunction formally prohibiting you have taking any sort of action
<cody-somerville> nalioth, I'll have to look the contact information up. If it isn't openly available, I'm sure I know someone who can get me in touch with the appropriate authorities.
 * elky_work chortles coffee all over her keyboard and monitor.
<cody-somerville> But I imagine there would be dire consequences for any of you on the council that are Freenode staff if you were to forcefully take over the channel with this knowledge.
<Mez> cody-somerville, could you answer my question?
<nalioth> cody-somerville: the irc council voted
<cody-somerville> nalioth, It means nothing. You. Have. No. Authority. Over. Xubuntu. Channels.
<cody-somerville> Mez, Yes, it has its own governance.
<Mez> cody-somerville, so it doesnt answer to the ubuntu CC?
<elky_work> Mez: the trademark issue remains though, which is why we have GC over the channels.
<cody-somerville> Trademark is owned by Canonical
<cody-somerville> And I'll call someone at Canonical if I have to
<elky_work> and i'll call Mark if i have to.
<Mez> mneptok, ping
<cody-somerville> elky_work, So will I
<Mez> elky_work, do you have his number?
<elky_work> Mez: no, but i have elmos in my phone.
<Pici> Ugh.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: #xubuntu falls under the control of the CC?
<Mez> elky_work, /msg
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: ?
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, #xubuntu falls under the control of the Xubuntu project.
<Seeker`> ok, lets start at the top
<Mez> cody-somerville, does the control of the xubuntu project fall under the ubuntu CC
<tomaw> cody-somerville: as a member of freenode staff, I can confirm that #xubuntu falls within the control of the registered ubuntu project
<Seeker`> xubuntu is an official derivative of ubuntu, yes?
<Mez> aka, if the CC wanted you to take a direction, and you disagreed, would you
<cody-somerville> tomaw, I'm appealing that.
<cody-somerville> Mez, Yes.
<cody-somerville> Mez, We often do.
<tomaw> cody-somerville: the ubuntu project has decided that this control is granted to the irc council, so freenode will comply with requests from the registered group contacts at the request of said council.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: The CC have delegated responsibility for IRC channels under their control to the IRC council, as far as I can tell
<cody-somerville> tomaw, Ubuntu != Xubuntu
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: So the IRC council are acting with the authority of the CC with regards to matters on IRC
<cody-somerville> tomaw, Hence whoever approved the GC made a mistake.
<Mez> cody-somerville, then it falls under the CC - who have ultimate control over the project, who have appointed the GCs?
<Pici> cody-somerville: (my opinion follows) The IRCC is not trying to take Xubuntu away from you, but it was their understanding that they had control over the Ubuntu namespace (including #xubuntu). Furthermore, I don't see what you gain by not allowing them access to the channel, besides gross alienation.
<tomaw> cody-somerville: tbh I know very little about ubuntu, however, my understanding was that canonical has some form of involvment with xubuntu also and that they control related channels
<nalioth> cody-somerville: as i recall, the GCF was originally approved before you were a blip on the Xubuntu radar.  Care to explain that?
<tomaw> (this probably applies to kubuntu et al also)
<cody-somerville> tomaw, If Debian changed their DPL (ie. the old one got voted out), are you saying that the old DPL could say "Screw off" and keep the GC designation?
<tomaw> debian moved to oftc :)
<cody-somerville> tomaw, I'm well aware of that
<cody-somerville> This is a theoretical question
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: The Community Council (and therefore the IRC council) have not been "voted out" of control of Xubunut
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, no idea what you're talking about
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: Applying the same theoretical situation about DPL to Xubuntu
<Mez> cody-somerville, what hes saying is that the CC are in control of xubuntu still, and that means they have the power to appoint GCs?
<tomaw> cody-somerville: xubuntu irc authority has not been voted out
<cody-somerville> Okay. I'll hold a vote right now.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: noone has ever said that you *own* the project- the CC still do
<Seeker`> as it is still an official derivative
<Pici> *sigh*
<cody-somerville> The CC does not *own* Xubuntu.
<tomaw> cody-somerville: oh, I see.  You believe you have ownership of the x* project itself?
<Mez> cody-somerville, you're willing to excommunicate xubuntu from ubuntu (meaning it'd have to be renamed?
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu is not going to be excommunicated
<cody-somerville> The only people not respecting the Xubuntu project is this council.
<cody-somerville> Whose integrity and intentions I highly doubt.
<Mez> cody-somerville, but by "voting" to not be part of the Ubuntu community - youd be doing that
<cody-somerville> I'm not voting to be out of the Ubuntu community
<Pici> cody-somerville: What do you think their intentions are?
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: Do you agree that the CC has delegated responsiblity for IRC channels under their control to the IRC council?
<elky_work> cody-somerville: im going to have to ask you to comply with the request made by Mark to emma a few weeks ago, and please cease choosing who to respect within the community.
<Mez> cody-somerville, if the CC chose to - they could stop xubuntu existing right? (under its current name)
<cody-somerville> elky_work, I'm not choosing to respect anyone selectively.
<cody-somerville> Mez, No. Only Canonical can do it.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: You are choosing not to recognise the authority of the IRC Council
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, Thats right I don't
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: What do you think the CC is?
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, It isn't Canonical
 * elky_work raises an eyebrow
<Mez> cody-somerville, fair enough - so you answer to the chain of command that canonical sets forward for ubuntu yes?
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, IRC Council does not have authority over Xubuntu channels
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: I didn't say what isn't it, it said what do you think it *is*
<cody-somerville> Omgz!
<cody-somerville> Canonical does not control Ubuntu!!
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: who does control ubuntu?
<Pici> Sarcasm/whatever isnt really appropriate for this discussion.
<elky_work> you're too ridiculous for me to waste any more work time on.
<tomaw> cody-somerville: okay, I think I have done enough fact-finding to sound mostly authoritive, if you're willing to listen :)
<cody-somerville> You people have some very incorrect assumptions
<nickrud> doesn't it seem to anyone else that this is going nowhere? Until the question of Xubuntu's position in the Ubuntu world is cleared up, this discussion is pointless
<Seeker`> "The Ubuntu Community Council is the primary community (i.e., non-technical) governance body for the Ubuntu project. Members are appointed by Mark Shuttleworth and approved by a vote by the entire Ubuntu membership."
<Mez> cody-somerville, check out http://www.ubuntu.com/ - I think you'll find they do
<Pici> nickrud: Agreed.
<tomaw> cody-somerville: although if I just state one thing at once, perhaps you could confirm or correct? :)
<cody-somerville> tomaw, Maybe it would be best to do that in a private query so it doesn't get lost in the blur of this channel?
<Mez> _MMA_, can I help? It might be worth taking it to /msg at the moment. There is a lot of traffic in here right now
<tomaw> if you wish, although I am sure people here will shush for 5-6 lines if we ask nicely
<_MMA_> Mez: No. Im watchng for now.
<_MMA_> *watching
<nalioth> tomaw, you have the floor
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, Flare183 said: !virus (this is kinda of a weird link)
<tomaw> cody-somerville: okay, so for sanity, you have no problem with the CC managing #ubuntu* etc as they see fit?
<cody-somerville> tomaw, Correct.
<tomaw> cody-somerville: you also agree that xubuntu is ultimately controlled by canonical?
<cody-somerville> No.
<tomaw> Okay, that at least makes the confusion here more clear to me.
<tomaw> Why do you contest that? (I'm a gentoo or debian user, I don't know too much about ubuntu politics and structure)
<Mez> _MMA_, please read the topic. I'll let those involved decide whether to act on it
<_MMA_> Mez: Sure. Im sure enough people know me to let me hang around.
<elky_work> Mez: he's a /ubuntu/member/
<cody-somerville> tomaw, I'm not aware I'm contesting that. Canonical would not say that they control Xubuntu.
<Mez> _MMA_, please see /msg
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: who does control xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, I thought tomaw had the floor?
<tomaw> Seeker`: please
<Seeker`> sorry
<tomaw> cody-somerville: My understanding was that they fund x* and that it's ultimate control is with the community council?
<cody-somerville> Canonical does not fund Xubuntu.
<cody-somerville> The CC is not in ultimate control of Xubuntu.
<tomaw> Okay, so how does it relate to the ubuntu project at all?
<cody-somerville> tomaw, It is a derivative.
<Mez> dealt with the edit above and issue resolved btw
<elky_work> cody-somerville: does canonical not host, nor provide build infrastructure to xubuntu at all?
<cody-somerville> tomaw, Xubuntu is derived from Ubuntu. We are considered an official derivative because we operate within the "Ubuntu Spirit" and collaborate strongly with the official Ubuntu project.
<tomaw> cody-somerville: completely without support from any other ubuntu/canonical product (other than probably grabbing updates from their repos etc)
<cody-somerville> Canonical does assist us but does not ask for any authority over the project in return.
<Mez> mneptok, ping
<cody-somerville> tomaw, often it is individually employees of Canonical assisting us
<tomaw> cody-somerville: Then I guess we have at least some confusion on at least one, if not all sides
<cody-somerville> *individual
<cody-somerville> tomaw, The website clearly labels Xubuntu as a community derivative.
<nickrud> Again, I don't think this discussion is going to be productive right now. I'm not a council member, but I'd suggest tabling this, suspending the deadline and do some factfinding.
<Mez> cody-somerville,  I think elky_work meant the build infrastructure, distribution etc
<tomaw> nod, individual contributions are often very hard to contribute to either their employer or themselves etc
<cody-somerville> Mez, I'm well aware of that.
<cody-somerville> tomaw, It has always been recognized as the later
<tomaw> Mez: however, donated resources do not directly imply the donor has massive control over the project.
<Mez> cody-somerville, that isnt an individual - I dont think the sysadmins/soyuz coders would agree with that
<tomaw> think sourceforge.net
<Seeker`> canonical own the trademark on xubuntu
<cody-somerville> I'm sorry but are we able to note follow directions?
<cody-somerville> *not
<Pici> I dont think this discussion is getting anywhere
<Seeker`> Pici++
<cody-somerville> tomaw, I told you we should have gone to private query
<Mez> tomaw, they can revoke access to the services, stop distribution and revoke the trademark rights... surely that's control? if they can stop it existing in its current form under its current name?
<Mez> (I'm not saying they would however)
<cody-somerville> Mez, Incorrect.
<Mez> cody-somerville, what is incorrect?
<cody-somerville> Mez, They can not stop Xubuntu from existing.
<Pici> cody-somerville: I woudlnt like to see this create a rift between Ubuntu and Xubuntu, Does Xubuntu have their own CC that we could bring this issue up to, or would the general CC be a better forum?
<Mez> cody-somerville, in its current form, under its current name is what I said.
<cody-somerville> Mez, I disagree with that statement.
<Seeker`> Pici: It will take 2 weeks to get to CC
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, and there is no need to hostilely take over the Xubuntu namespace in that time frame.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: I didn't say that there was. Howver, given the mount of tension at the moemet, it would be better to resolve it sooner rather than later
<elky_work> the irc council has _not_ revoked it's decision, and sees no reason to revoke it at this time.
<elky_work> cody-somerville: the way you have reacted here has only solidified our reasoning for this action.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: Please can you confirm who you believe controls the xubuntu project?
<cody-somerville> elky_work, yea right
<cody-somerville> elky_work, So me disagreeing with you gives you justification
<cody-somerville> Can someone scream CORRUPTION?!
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, I control the Xubuntu project
<nixternal> cody-somerville controls the Xubuntu project
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: unilaterally?
<cody-somerville> There was an e-mail sent out to ubuntu-devel-announce
<elky_work> if disagreement caused corruption in the authority, then every police figure is corrupt since there'll always be a criminal to disagree with them.
<elky_work> please proceed to your local police station to inform them of this.
<cody-somerville> So you're comparing me to a criminal?
<cody-somerville> Brilliant.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: No, she is refering to an analagous situation
<nixternal> haha
<elky_work> no, im comparing your logic of corruption to the police system
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: If I make a car analogy am I calling you a car? or a mechanic?
<nickrud> cody-somerville, substitute politician there, the concept still holds.
<elky_work> Seeker`: he's trying to find reasons to fight, that's all.
<cody-somerville> Ummm... no.
<cody-somerville> Do I *really* have to spell out how that analogy compares me to a criminal?
<Pici> Who cares? We're not here to discuss that.
<cody-somerville> Pici, excellent reply.
<elky_work> it was the first scenario to my head. please proceed with logic.
<cody-somerville> elky_work, really, can we grow up now?
<elky_work> up to you.
 * cody-somerville sighs.
 * cody-somerville takes a deep breath to calm down.
<nixternal> cody-somerville: what's up homeskillet?
<cody-somerville> nixternal, The IRC Council has voted to take over the Xubuntu namespace.
<nixternal> and why is that?
<elky_work> because it's being mismanaged.
<nixternal> how so?
<elky_work> irresponsible removal of key redundancy figures from access.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: We already 'own' the xubuntu namespace. We have voted to retake #xubuntu and #xubuntu-offtopic after they were 'stolen' from us without permission.
<cody-somerville> They were not stolen.
<nixternal> by taking the namespace, will cody-somerville still have access to add people to the channel access list and control that?
<elky_work> yes, but we will also have the right to intervene in the absence of an op once more.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: i used the 's to indicate my looseness of application. Either way, you took control of them, when they were ours, without our knowledge or permission.
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, Explain to me how they were stolen.
<PriceChild> It has not been suggested that all of cody's access will be removed.
<cody-somerville> Please explain to me how the channels were stolen?
<elky_work> cody-somerville: define 'stolen' please.
<nixternal> PriceChild: none of cody-somerville access should be removed, seeing as he is the MAIN driver of Xubuntu, I think he should control it honestly
<cody-somerville> elky_work, Thats the rationalization you people are using it
<elky_work> cody-somerville: indeed, i want you to verbalise the definition of 'stolen'
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: we went over this yesterday, and you ended up telling me that you were not allowed to tell us who did the dirty deed for you.
<nalioth> nixternal: as said above, that subject has never arisen
<cody-somerville> There was no dirty deed.
<nixternal> no dirty need, nor a need to snitch on someone in case it wasn't done correctly either
<nalioth> chanserv doesn't just randomly change chanowns
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu channels have ALWAYS been under the Xubuntu project's control.
<elky_work> nixternal: we'd like to know where the process is breaking so we can avoid future reoccurances of this dilemma.
<cody-somerville> elky_work, The process is breaking with the IRC Council
<nixternal> elky_work: that's fine, but don't expect him to provide names
<elky_work> nixternal: all i've asked is for it to be confirmed if it was a staff or not.
<elky_work> nixternal: then we know if we can request and inquiry through freenode.
<elky_work> nixternal: if it was freenode, it's a gross misappropriation of process.
<cody-somerville> So what is the rationale for hastily taking the channel namespace over?
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: I explained that in my proposition of a vote a few hours ago. Logs are available at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elky_work> we probably wouldnt have bothered if it were not for the dangerous mismanagment of access.
<PriceChild> I also think 'hastily' is an unfair term for the situation. We have given you ample opportunity to explain what has happenned, so we can sort things out, we are even giving you more.
<cody-somerville> There was no dangerous mismanagement of access.
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu runs smoothly.
<cody-somerville> It hardly ever needs op actio
<bazhang> libervisco has quit (""How fortunate for leaders that men do not think." -- Adolf Hitler") nice part message
<cody-somerville> *action
<elky_work> cody-somerville: #ubuntu was like that at one point too.
<elky_work> things change
<cody-somerville> And you think it'll become a problem before the next CC meeting?
<elky_work> it could.
<cody-somerville> You honestly are willing to see this blow up instead of waiting?
<Pici> Blow up?
<elky_work> cody-somerville: depends, are you honestly willing to blow it up instead of waiting?
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: your newfound management of the channel has already caused problems. (Something we've also already discussed)
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, It did not cause problems.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: The Community Council has delegated the responsibility of managing ubuntu's irc presence to the irc council. The council sees no reason to ask the cc for help because of this and has made a decision.
<cody-somerville> I trump that delegation.
<elky_work> please dont make me chortle coffee again.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: who "owned" the project before you took control?
<cody-somerville> If the CC did or did not give that authority, I am now withdrawing it
<cody-somerville> Seeker`, They did not own it
<cody-somerville> Jani Monoses founded Xubuntu
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: who *did*
<cody-somerville> Jani gave it to Lionel
<cody-somerville> Lionel gave it to me after I was voted in by the community
<cody-somerville> We went through this process publicly
<cody-somerville> It was all announced to mailing lists
<cody-somerville> Endorsed by the appropriate folks
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: Who are the "appropriate folks"?
<elky_work> it rather scares me that the project is being 'given'...
<bazhang> there really should be a #ubuntu-politics channel for this
<elky_work> bazhang: no, there should not.
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: You do not have the authority to revoke our authority. Only the CC (or something higher?) could do that.
<bazhang> this is going nowhere clearly.
<PriceChild> The issue here is not who "should" manage channels, ircc or project.
<cody-somerville> This is completely and utterly unacceptable.
<PriceChild> It is that cody-somerville has gained the control of channels, 'stolen' even, from their previous owner, the irc council, without their permission or knowledge. He has then miss-managed the channels. This is why the IRCC took a vote earlier today.
<nixternal> elky_work: I saw something about a decision on this, I am just wondering where the decision came from? I am kind of lost trying to follow this
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, All very incorrect.
<Pici> My question has nothing to do with Xubuntu, but rather with processes between Freenode and the IRCC: When asked why you would not disclose who gave you the rights to channel contact, you responded "Pricey, Because I've been instructed not to disclose that information."  This is a serious breakdown in protocol.
<cody-somerville> This council is corrupt.
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: they are not tryingf to take over control of the channel from you. They are trying to be marked as owner so that, if anything happens to you, or whoever else may be leader of the xubuntu community, there is a way of managing the channel until a replacement can be found
<cody-somerville> There is no need to do that at this time
<nixternal> PriceChild: is that IRCC vote published anywhere for everyone to read?
<nixternal> elky_work: nevermind that, I found out :)
<nalioth> nixternal: this channel is logged
<PriceChild> nixternal: irclogs.ubuntu.com (a couple of hours ago)
<nixternal> roger that
<Seeker`> nixternal: the vote on whether to take ownership of the channel?
<PriceChild> nixternal: elky, myself and nal were present, all voted in favour
<Seeker`> nixternal: 23:39 BST
<nixternal> actually, I was wondering if the IRCC meetings were public, obviously they are and I just missed it
<nixternal> go figure
<Seeker`> 22:39 UTC
<nixternal> how man are on the IRCC?
<Pici> nixternal: it was a bit impromptu
<Seeker`> nixternal: 4
<Seeker`> nixternal: nalioth, elky_work PriceChild and LjL
<nixternal> hrmm, you need 1 more for a quorum
<Seeker`> nixternal: nalioth, PriceChild and elky_work all voted +1
<PriceChild> nixternal: we had 3 out of 4..
<Seeker`> nixternal: Ljl could not have overturned the decision
<nixternal> that I understand, but I am saying, an even amount allows for tied votes...
<Pici> nixternal: There were oringinally 5, but seveas resigned.
<nixternal> ahh ya, that's right
<Pici> And that spot has not be refilled yet.
<Seeker`> nixternal: In this case, there was not a tied vote though
<nixternal> honestly, that spot should be filled prior to the council making votes...that's just the way it is with every other council in the community
<Seeker`> nixternal: and if the final member of the council was here, they would not have been able to ccause a tied vote
<PriceChild> nixternal: yep, that is an issue and something that needs to be resolved.
<Seeker`> nixternal: With 5 people on the council, there would have been no way of a "no" majority
<nixternal> in this instance you are correct, I am not denying that or disputing it...was just providin' a lil fyi
<Pici> And we agree :)
<Seeker`> nixternal: fair enough
<nalioth> nixternal: we are aware  :)
 * nixternal goes up and reads
<nixternal> never read the output from one before that I can remember
<Pici> uh, did anyone see that autorem in offtopic?
<Seeker`> Pici: yeah...
<Seeker`> Pici: I'm guessing there were big problems with a "jesus" in the past
<Pici> I see the autorem, but I dont know where it got that kick reason from.
<Seeker`> I suspect it was a reson set by whoever set the autoban
<elky_work> Seeker`: there was a period where there were multiple trolls matching *jesus*!*@*
<Seeker`> *nods*
<elky_work> ompaul set the autorem out of desperation as much as anything, but it's probably worth considering lifting on a trial basis. i'll leave that for paul to decide though
<Seeker`> yeah, I can understand that
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: where in the world are you from?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not this world.... Why
<Seeker`> you always seem to be online
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea.. I get that alot
<Seeker`> how many hours of sleep do you get a night?
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont sleep much
<Jack_Sparrow> I nap here and there
<Seeker`> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Seriously
<Jack_Sparrow> An hour or two here and there
<Seeker`> ouch
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow travers is someone you know?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep, he has been banned by me before..
<nickrud> figured something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> look at his addy.. you will probably recognize it
<tritium> Apparently an OpenBSD fan...
<nickrud> no, I don't even try to remember that stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> :
<tritium> I agree
<Jack_Sparrow> I already unbanned him.. but I expect the same trollish behavior again
<tritium> You did?
<Pici> so? leave the ban then.
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<nickrud> I truly believe I have better things to keep in my head, that's what computers are for
<Pici> or rather, why not leave the ban then?
<Pici> you keep computers in your head??
<nickrud> _P
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok...  I'll put it back.. But YOu guys were working with him so I took it back off..
<Pici> I'm only asking why?
<Jack_Sparrow> I was trying not to step on your toes..
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium  and nickrud were right there.
<Pici> I'm barely paying attention, so don't mind me.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<tritium> I was fine with the ban, but I'll leave it up to you, Jack_Sparrow.
<nickrud> since he was a known troll, you probably saved me a few points on my blood pressure
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. well see if he comes back..
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<nickrud> goodnight
<Jack_Sparrow> Hes back.. lets see if he learned anything
<tritium> oh boy
<Jack_Sparrow> 60 second kb seems to have changed his tone...
<tritium> We'll see.
<nickrud> lol, a nice, semi sarcastic part
<Technoviking> evening all
<Technoviking> what is the best way to get the logs from todays IRC Council meeting.
<nickrud> Technoviking irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Technoviking> not up yet:), thank nickrud
<nickrud> Technoviking you must be kidding.
<Technoviking> the #ubuntu-meeting file is only 1.4k, only a few lines, not in the 03-Jun-08
<Technoviking> thanks
<nickrud> Technoviking not sure, but at the end something about the meeting postponed. No one showed I guess. Those logs are automatically updated
<Technoviking> nickrud: that is the CC, got a message about problem in an IRC council meeting today, wanted to read the logs for it
<nickrud> Technoviking oh, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/04/%23ubuntu-ops.html , starts pretty much at the beginning
<nickrud> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/03/%23ubuntu-ops.html Technoviking , 23:38 the question was put
<Technoviking> nickrud: thanks, was looking in the #ubuntu-meeting logs :)
 * gnomefreak finally fixed flash 10 PPA issues :)
<RoAkSoAx> hi all, anyone around to verify if Neo_The_User is a bot that's saying hi to all in #ubuntu
<nickrud> thanks RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> np ;)
<ubottu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Remo-Con is a bot)
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !scrot is a simple screen capture utility using imlib2. For more information, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/scrot.
<ubottu> In ubottu, calcmandan said: !scrot is a simple screen capture utility using imlib2. For more information, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/scrot
<Myrtti> örbö
 * elky_work blinks.
<Hobbsee> xubuntuland sorted now?
<Hobbsee> nope, seems not
<Hobbsee> and i still don't see why it's vital to share any particular piece of information that someone asks you, about anything.
<Myrtti> did you btw notice [04:43] *** BunnyRevolution [n=supybot@24.225.23.57] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> [04:43] *** BunnyRevolution is New Now Know How
<Hobbsee> i hadn't - i don't see joins and parts and quits in the backscroll.
<Myrtti> anyone who was awake -6 hrs ago
<Hobbsee> but how convenient, that the spies are out.  sigh.
<Myrtti> after having read the backlog, I sorta feel like... um. that I should reinstall my laptop with something like e17 or fluxbox
<Myrtti> my laptop feels icky
<Hobbsee> and not ubuntu?  :)
<Myrtti> yup
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: it'll get fixed.  When the CC gets the information it needs to know, it shouldn't end up staying like this.
<Hobbsee> how they might find out that information is an exercise left to the reader.
<Myrtti> well, I don't know all the issues at hand, I would assume that he does a great job with the project but...
<Myrtti> I don't know
<Myrtti> there's just something fundamentally wrong here
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: if the irc council actually had cody's trust, he'd hand it over.
 * Hobbsee asked him this a few days ago, in here.
<Myrtti> it's not just about irc council for me
<Myrtti> it's the whole status of xubuntu vs. ubuntu
<Myrtti> as I said, my laptop feels icky
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: i think the status of xubuntu vs ubuntu would *only* come up if the two parties had significant disagreements with the way the other party did things, and did not trust the other party to make good decisions.
<Hobbsee> if one or more of the parties was changed to be sane, we wouldn't have this problem.
<Hobbsee> and of course, one party not excessively bullying the other party would also help.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> PriceChild: *dojojoiinnggg*
 * Hobbsee wonders if the irc council must be notified of every change in leadership for every loco channel, too.
<Hobbsee> and if so, where that is documented.
<Myrtti> actually I do think it should be notified to the irc council
<Hobbsee> it probably should, yes.
<Myrtti> and all the loco channels should have representation at -irc
<Hobbsee> but without it actually being documented there (and, i may have missed seeing it), i really can't blame people if they don't do it
<Myrtti> set up a wiki page for it
<Myrtti> which channel | who leads it | contact email | contact person in -irc
<Myrtti> IrcCouncil\LocoChannels
<Myrtti> or whatever
<Hobbsee> and what you have to do to change it, who you have to email, and what you have to say
 * Hobbsee hates wikitising things.
 * Hobbsee is sure the irc council never got notified, beyond the one staff member who i asked to change the contact, about #kubuntu's change of alt contact
<Myrtti> it would be quite easy to spread to locos that they should go and register themselves to the wikipage
<Hobbsee> maybe i should change #ubuntu-motu's founder to dholbach or someone, and see if i get the same treatment.
<Myrtti> start by announcing it at -irc
<Myrtti> then someone in Planet Ubuntu will notice it and blog about it...
<Myrtti> it doesn't matter that all of them wouldn't be there at first
<Myrtti> even slow progress is progress
<Myrtti> just add a note to the wikipage "all edits done by persons not identified to be on the access list of said channel will be reverted"
<Myrtti> I can take that responsibility
<Myrtti> I don't mind
<Myrtti> I could even do the wikipage
 * Hobbsee ponders.
<Hobbsee> so, what are the most recent decisions made by the irc council, prior to this xubuntu land one?
<Hobbsee> there's the emma one, the irseek one, but what others?
<Myrtti> I'd suggest that the next council would take the ^ loco channel issue to the list
<Myrtti> it would be easier to handle namespace spanning trolls/flooders if all the channels had someone in -irc
<Myrtti> we still don't know how many channels are being harassed by that "poor $user" fellow
<Myrtti> I know he's banned from -offtopic and -fi and -se
<Myrtti> I banned him personally from the first two and told Nafallo how to ban him from -se
<Myrtti> also the users coming to ask for banremoval at an #ubuntu-$loco could be handled there
<Myrtti> or at least directed there and told contact $person
<Myrtti> thus handling the language barrier
<Myrtti> </rant>
<bazhang> neo_the_user; that name looks familiar
<Myrtti> whatwhere
<bazhang> several hours ago he was greeting everyone who entered
<bazhang> some thought he was a bot
<Myrtti> /me considers changing her timestamps to utc
<bazhang> just a chronic ban evader though
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> now living in UTC time on irssi
<john__> i was banned for saying the F word
<john__> i'm sorry but it was in a harmless way and slipped out. i didnt get a warning etiher
<john__> no !language either
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<john__> can i please get unbanned? it wont happen again.. since i honestly need help on ubuntu and this is the best option for me
<Myrtti> which channel and when
<john__> #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I can't track you down
<john__> earlier today
<john__> my username was subway
<Myrtti> how many hours ago?
<bazhang> usernam subway
<john__> the guy who banned me was Jack_Sparrow
<bazhang> he directed you to the ppc channel
<Myrtti> ok
<john__> and I said i still needed help and he said that my system isnt supported there when i have three windows PCs with ubuntu
<Myrtti> so you were given a faq, (harmless advice, we give that to everyone) and an advice to join #ubuntu-ppc
<bazhang> at which point you let fly with the expletive
<john__> one
<Myrtti> bazhang: hold on
<Myrtti> first of al.
<Myrtti> all, even
<john__> no warning either
<john__> slippd out and oops ban
<Myrtti> I see your point, but unfortunately in normal cases I couldn't lift the ban as we have a policy of letting the banning op to decide the lenght of the ban
<john__> this is family-friendly but i dont think a ban is appropiate for one slipup.
<Myrtti> hold on, you too ;-)
<john__> oh
<Myrtti> damn, phone, brb
<Myrtti> missed her
<Myrtti> I'll call her back when I'm done
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> john__: have you since the ban, joined to #ubuntu-ppc and asked help for your ppc problem there?
<john__> Myrtti, well.. it was filled with nothing for idles and
<john__> for a good thirty minutes nobody responded but one person which i helped
<john__> and ended up having a conversation together before he left.. then i waited a while and asked for help again
<Myrtti> you must understand that Ubuntu is a global project and we all live in different timezones
<Myrtti> I just set my IRC client to UTC so talking about times and such would be easier
<elky> afaik jack went for sleep quite some time ago. he should reappear soon enough
<Myrtti> 2008-06-04 09:42:43
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> that's utc
<Myrtti> my clock is 12:42
<Myrtti> /me fixes her alias
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> thank you for helping at the -ppc
<john__> uh
<Myrtti> since ppc's aren't produced anymore, all the help is needed there
<john__> yeah
<john__> and the forum is slow moving too
<john__> for ppc
<elky> depends what type of ppc you mean ;)
<Myrtti> elky: true ;-)
<john__> g3
<john__> what
<elky> john__, do you have a game console?
<john__> a bunch
<john__> ranging from the NES to the 360
<john__> why
<elky> how many do you know the processor type for? :)
<john__> 0! :D
<elky> hehe
<john__> actually the NES's is what I know
<john__> Ricoh
<elky> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC#History <-- 4th last paragraph
<ikonia> PPC is a sad loss
 * elky nods to ikonia
<ikonia> but also greatfully removed
<ikonia> gratfully even
<Myrtti> anyways
<Myrtti> elky: did you check the logs?
<elky> Myrtti, not yet. eating dinner
<elky> i am still my own priority ;)
<Myrtti> :->
<elky> pork and fetta meatballs... :)
<Myrtti> I'm having bbq with my ex today :->
<Myrtti> anyway
<elky> how fun
<john__> the only one who can decide to unban me is the guy named after a disgusting movie (Jack_Sparrow)?
<Myrtti> john__: please be civil
<john__> well
<john__> he sure wants
<john__> wasnt
<Myrtti> /me counts the "anyway"'s said by her
<elky> i quite like those movies! :(
<Myrtti> ANYWAY
<john__> from what it looked like.. it looked like the guy thought i was having a swear-storm and being rude
<john__> any way you can check the log in the PM with him?
<Myrtti> here's what I see from the log
<Myrtti> 1) you come into the channel at 2008-06-04T04:39:20
<Myrtti> 2) you ask about ppc, and are correctly given an advice to join -ppc at 2008-06-04T04:41:12
<Myrtti> 3) you then repeat your question at 2008-06-04T04:43:11, and you are again adviced to join -ppc
<john__> huh
<john__> i didnt get the message the first time then
<john__> it's alot easier when the message is directed at me,.. in red text and all
<Myrtti> 4) then you comment the question "have you read the faq" with a curseword, and are removed.
<Myrtti> now
<Myrtti> I do understand your frustration
<Myrtti> and I understand that you might not have the patience to wait for the answers
<Myrtti> note, *might*
<Myrtti> I'm also quite sure, that when Jack_Sparrow comes back, he'll remove your ban.
<Myrtti> *but*
<john__> *
<john__> ;)
<john__> okay well
<Myrtti> as I said... in normal cases I couldn't lift  the ban
<john__> i had the patience but i've been googling and ran into the faq several times
<Myrtti> in normal cases
<john__> ;_;
<john__> i've been googling all day
<Myrtti> and here with the normal cases, I mean the rude, non-diplomatic, uncivil numbskulls, who come to hear rant and yell
<Myrtti> making threats and usually end up having a longer ban that they started with
<Myrtti> /me prods elky, have you eaten yet ;-)
<john__> to me my case sounds minor :(
<Myrtti> hold on
<john__> come on
<Myrtti> you've had a lot of patience, don't lose it now
<john__> okay
<elky> i'd say jack just forgot to clear it before he left. he's usually pretty good. however, please realise you're having me do a *very* rude thing here by lifting this without asking -- im taking your word for it that you didnt do anything else like yell at him over PM, which would validate the length in a heartbeat..
<john__> I didn't yell at him. :P
<Myrtti> elky: I'm willing to take the risk
<john__> I tried to reason with it
<elky> and how can i know this? he's not here.
<john__> him
<Myrtti> I was just wanting to clear it with you
<Myrtti> if you'd think it was ok
<john__> Well
<elky> you didnt make any threats or anything, did you?
<john__> No
<ikonia> john__: are you the same john__ who was asking about flash ?
<john__> ikonia: uhhhh i was asking for flash on my imac g3 earlier,.. i might've been
<bazhang> on 5.10
<john__> oh yeah
<ikonia> yes, that was the conversation
<john__> i have xubuntu dapper right now and i'll upgrade to 6.10 soon since i have an option
<ikonia> is that the conversation you are dicussing here ?
<john__> uhm
<john__> not sure
<bazhang> nay a subsequent one ikonia
<john__> i'm getting help with flash in the forums right now though
<Myrtti> elky: hold on, I reverted that
<ikonia> ok, so the language in the flash discussion was pretty bad and uncalled for too
<Myrtti> so, what was the deal with the flash discussion?
<john__> which one
<john__> i dont really  know it
<Myrtti> thanks ikonia
<john__> \can you like paste the log or something
<bazhang> being repeatedly asked to upgrade to dapper
<john__> it might've not been me
<ikonia> looks like you ignored advice then started swearing
<john__> ohh
<john__> what swears
<john__> that was two days ago wasnt it? (for me it is,.. time zones)
<john__> so i dont remember
<ikonia> ok, so you've been in multiple days and caused issues ?
<john__> i was told to upgrade to dapper which i was just trying to get help and see if it worked on here, but now i'm on dapper
<john__> no
<ikonia> john__: your language was quite colourful
<elky> john__, have you actually read the information in the /topic of #ubuntu?
<john__> thank you
<bazhang> yes twice in two days
<john__> what
<elky> !ettiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Myrtti> /me steps back, too many cooks, the water is getting muddled
<john__> can you paste the log?
<ikonia> Myrtti: I think there is more history than the conversation you are currently discussing
<ikonia> Myrtti: hence why I mention it
<john__> paste the log
<Myrtti> ikonia: and that's why I thanked you
<john__> i want to see what is being discussed rather than be unsure whether or not it is me
<john__> pastebin
<ikonia> john__: I've just check the IP's - it was you
<elky> ikonia, time and date please?
<ikonia> una-momento
<ikonia> 10:56 BST yesterday
 * john__ sighs
<john__> use pastebin
<john__> an
<john__> d
<john__> oops
<john__>  sorr
<john__> y
<john__> key
<john__> baord
<john__> brb
<john__> okay sorry about that, keyboard acting up
<bazhang> clearly the same individual
<john__> okay can i SEE the logs?
<elky> john__, sure. irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elky> ikonia, is bst=utc atm or no?
<stdin> elky: bst is utc+1
<john__> can i have a direct link
<john__> i'm looking
<elky> john__, i've only just found it myself
<john__> oh
<john__> can i have the link? hard to find me :(
<ikonia> elky: 11:39 UTC
<ikonia> elky: log time
<john__> found it
<ikonia> 2008/06/03
<ikonia> the whole conversation starts at 5:30 - and drags on due to not listening until 11:39
<ikonia> I saw part of it last night before popping out hence why I remember it
<bazhang> I was the one recommending upgrading to dapper from 5.10
<john__> i remember you
<john__> yeah
<john__> you're why i got dapper
<john__> ....lol
<john__> i hope you're not taling about what i said to the guy flooding
<john__> are you?
<elky> huh?
<john__> and Myritti warned me too
<john__> which i stopped then
<john__> [07:12] <john_> SHUT THE FUCK UP, EWTJKLAS
<john__> there
<Myrtti> oy.
<john__> someone named ewtjklas was flooding
<elky> john__, im also seeing you being extremely impatient. there's a 3 minute log where you ask the same question thrice
<john__> cool
<john__> well i'm not impatient
<ikonia> john__: and you use that sort of language again later on, despite being warned
<john__> paste
<Myrtti> I'm seeing improvment
<Myrtti> though
<Myrtti> but...
<elky> you then proceeded to be obnoxious for the next half hour
<john__> ..
<Myrtti> I'm not touching this
<john__> too late
<john__> oops
<john__> k
<john__> f
<john__> e
<bazhang> Jack should be in soon
<john__> board b rb
<john__> sorry my keyboard acts up
<john__> enter key sticks
<john__> i'm reading the log
<Myrtti> mmmm, cookies
<john__> [11:40] <john__> OKAY I'll get myself some god damn DAPPER, let me just get my last burned cd i was going to use for a ps1 game on my modded ps2. thanks. bye
<john__> [11:40] <thefish> john__, not a bad idea...
<elky> so am i... and im not impressed. you're acting like an 8yrold who's just learned the naughty words in these logs
<john__> just so you know i bought some cds today
<john__> and you're acting like you're talking to a child
<bazhang> and something about punching a midget
<john__> sure did
<john__> why
<john__> did i say the N word there?
<john__> nah
<elky> john__, well, as far as im concerned after reading these logs, you are a child.
<john__> no
<john__> i was in a pissy mood that day but that was it
<bazhang> no need to type it
<elky> please keep pissy moods out of ubuntu channels
<john__> type what
<bazhang> unpleasant language
<john__> here?
<john__> oh
<john__> yeah
<elky> bazhang means you shouldnt act out your bad mood on other people in the ubuntu channels
<john__> i get what you mean
<john__> i dont act them on other people
<bazhang> we all get frustrated
<john__> that's news to me
 * john__ sighs
<elky> john__, you *did* act the mood out though.
<john__> apparently
<john__> today i was in a better mood
<john__> i said one word: "fucking"
<john__> in a harmless sentence
<john__> that was all
<elky> you said that word more than once
<john__> TODAY?
<elky> you also need to stop talking in caps.
<Daviey> john__: can you not see how "fucking" is unsuitable for a family friendly channel?
<john__> YEAH I KNOW THAT
<john__> OOPS
<john__> STICKY
<elky> you've got a very convenient stickyness
<john__> yeah
<Daviey> "in a harmless sentence" isn't seeing it..
<john__> just a messed up keyboard
<popey> i suggest you look at the screen before pressing enter
<elky> stop hitting it so hard when you're typing, it'll help
<john__> i dont hit it hard
<john__> well
<john__> actually i have to
<john__> all the keys are pretty hard
<john__> it feels like the keys are rubbing against eachother when they're just pretty close
<john__> test
<john__> well i wont be in the ircs here anyways much
<john__> i'm guessing you'll raise the ban?
<john__> for how long
<bazhang> up to Jack really
<john__> i did say the 'n' word here just so you know
<john__> in a conversation
<john__> not in a racial way (which you might think that if the most you've been on the internet is IRCs)
<john__> since you might find it anyways just wanted to point it out
<john__> Good bye you ircfags, I'm getting a PC and i'll play some fucking BATTLETOADS YEAH
<popey> o_O
<bazhang> talk about prescience
<bazhang>  rude, non-diplomatic, uncivil numbskulls
<elky> Myrtti, thanks for revoking that ban lift.
<john__> i'm sorry about what i've done, i love you
<john__> please
<john__> just keep me unbanned til friday
<john__> i have angerment issues and
<john__> ohh
<elky> sorry, you've ruined it.
<john__> its happening
<john__> niggers
<john__> niggers
<john__> niggersni
<john__> ahh
<john__> fuuuck
<john__> help me
<john__> helllppp
<john__> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<elky> damn lag
<Myrtti> elky: no prob
<Seeker`> anyoen around that can deal with cloaks?
<Myrtti> I had a feeling it would end up somewhere there immediately ikonia piped up
<elky> yeah
<ikonia> I just remembered him from last night
<bazhang> member cloaks? :)
<ikonia> he was just "a pain" when I was there, not offensive
<elky> pain is an understatment judging from these logs
<bazhang> my mistake not to ban earlier
<elky> if he keeps doing that, upgrade that mute to a ban
<Seeker`> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> congrats Seeker` :)
<Seeker`> bazhang: not for me
<bazhang> oops sorry
<Seeker`> hopefully someday though :P
<bazhang> should be :)
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-irc
<Seeker`> glade88 joined here yesterdaey and was told to go to #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> he's keen as mustard
<Myrtti> well, it's the correct place
<Seeker`> who can actually do the cloaks?
<Myrtti> I don't have a cloak yet either
<Myrtti> it's all up to being added to the correct launchpad group first
<elky> Myrtti, you're a member finally?
<Myrtti> after that it the cloaking can be done
<Myrtti> yup
<Seeker`> but who actually applies the cloaks?
<Myrtti> since tuesday night
<bazhang> as is Pi-ci :)
 * elky hugs and cheers Myrtti
<elky> Seeker`, staff.
<Myrtti> I harass pri.cey
<elky> bazhang, yes, i cheered pi-ci on the wya out the door yesterday(?)
<Myrtti> elky: and it was my turn right after him :->
<bazhang> so sorry I missed the meeting Myrtti
<bazhang> got my times confoozled
<Myrtti> no prob :-)
<elky> Myrtti, i was literally out the door 5 seconds afer i cheered him
<Myrtti> I guessed, elky :->
<bazhang> elky, hard to keep track of times these days :)
<bazhang> DVSof922 (n=DVSoftwa@delta529.server4you.de) has joined #ubuntu bot?
<bazhang> there are two other with very similar name/numbers
<Myrtti> not necessarily
<bazhang> DVSof766 (n=DVSoftwa@delta529.server4you.de) has joined #ubuntu also and one more
<elky> bazhang, well yes, and apparantly it's also hard for the tellers at my local train station to know which station they're at. i got sold a weekly ticket that had neither my origin or destination wrong, and because i was running to catch the train didnt find out until i couldnt get through the gates at the other end
<bazhang> elky, oh my goodness that sounds awful
<elky> that kinda killed my day
<Myrtti> oookiiiess
<Myrtti> john__ is trying to dcc s.end me stuff
<Myrtti> was, actually
<elky> bazhang, if you ever come to sydney, dont depend on trains in peak hour.
<Myrtti> to the wrong port too
<bazhang> elky, thanks for the tip; not that far away (Taiwan)
<elky> the one after the one i got sardined into was cancelled totally
<elky> heh. the sardining was worse this morning
<bazhang> wow sounds like tokyo
<elky> someone literally blurted 'this is as bad as the tokyo system'
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> now he's pm'ing me
<elky> i had to respond 'no, they have decent coverage'
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ikonia> he's join #xubuntu now
<ikonia> just parted
<Myrtti> noticed
<Myrtti> left after you joined
<ikonia> oooh you where there
<ikonia> sorry, didn't see you
<elky> bazhang, go to cityrail.info and see our system. i go from west ryde to st leonards each day.
<Myrtti> cody gave me ops there the other day
<ikonia> handy
<ikonia> ahh now I'm getting pm's from him. Just putting him on ignore
<Myrtti> I volunteered since I'm there already
<ikonia> Myrtti: incoming pm's from him
<ikonia> abused me then said I'll do Myrtti next
<Myrtti> ikonia: [10:56] <+Myrtti> now he's pm'ing me
<ikonia> abuse is harsh word actually rambled rubbish at me is more realistic
<ikonia> oh, I missed that
<elky> heh
<Myrtti> [10:50] [freenode] Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0
<Myrtti> that's from him too
<ikonia> yeah I saw the dcc
<bazhang> wow elky that is a seriously long trek; like 18 stations or something
<elky> bazhang, yeah, going northways is longer i think
<elky> i dunno, it's just 'easier' to go through central since i can get on and of at any point along the way
<elky> nay, more convenient is probably the phrase im looking for
<bazhang> heh
<elky> see, a weekly ticket is $36 for 7 days unlimited between the two stations. at $9.80 or so a trip if bought individually. i sometimes go central-ish on a weekend too
<elky> theoretically, i could go either north or south
<bazhang> that's quite cheap compared to here
<Seeker`> How much are $ in £?
<ikonia> 1.7
<elky> Seeker`, xe.com :Þ
<Seeker`> its AUS $?
<elky> yep
<ikonia> 3
<Seeker`> $2 = £1
<elky> it's definately a crapload cheaper than fuel on top of parking costs
<Seeker`> elky: how much do you pay for fuel?
<elky> and it forces me to walk a few extra blocks. whoopdido
<elky> Seeker`, it bounces between au$1.47 and au$1.55 where i live
<elky> depending on the day of the week
<Seeker`> we are currently paying £1.20 ish
<elky> yesterday was cheap tuesday, it'll be firstborn by friday
<Daviey> Seeker`: JFGI :) - http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=10+AUD+to+GBP&btnG=Search&meta=
<elky> Seeker`, a litre or a gallon?
<elky> we're /L
<Seeker`> litre
<Myrtti> We're paying 1,59€
<Myrtti> or was it more
<Daviey> Myrtti: ours is about the same :(
<Seeker`> I think that 57p/L comes from tax though
<Myrtti> Daviey: per liter?
<Daviey> Myrtti: yeah
<Myrtti> I wouldn't mind it being higher. Bicycles ftw
<Daviey> Myrtti: seen it up to 1.65€ per/L
<elky> what are the yanks paying now?
<Seeker`> $0.02?
<bazhang> $4?
<Seeker`> bazhang: thats per gallon
<elky> just for kicks and giggles
<bazhang> Seeker`, aye; not sure of the conversion there
<Seeker`> bazhang: $3.79 a US gallon isn't unreasonable, which is equal to $1/litre
<Seeker`> which is about £0.50/litre
<bazhang> cheers Seeker`
<Seeker`> (1 US Gallon = 3.79 litres, roughly)
<bazhang> aha
<Seeker`> but then again, american cars tend to have 10 litre engines
<Myrtti> idiotic
<elky> this really isnt the right place to be having this discussion anyway
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> true
 * elky eats more cake
<Myrtti> mm cookies
<gnomefreak> 10 litre == 17/18 gallon?
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: 2.6 gallons
<Seeker`> US gallons that is
<gnomefreak> thanks
<elky> google calculator ftw
 * elkbuntu grins at pici
<Pici> :)
<Myrtti> [12:17] [freenode] ihateu [n=hate@gigas.cs.uoi.gr] requested CTCP VERSION from  <Myrtti>:
<Myrtti> oh, I my slip was showing
<Myrtti> why did no one say about it
<elkbuntu> your what?
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slip_(clothing)
<Myrtti> ie. @-sign
<Myrtti> greets from jussi01, he sent me an SMS, he's in Amsterdam in a confrence
<elkbuntu> right, and we were supposed to tell you how?
<elkbuntu> :Þ
<elkbuntu> get jussi01 to hunt down seveas :D
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: ie. @-sign ;-)
<ikonia> Myrtti: I got the ctp too
<Myrtti> now where was I
<ikonia> 12:38 ihateu [n=hate@gigas.cs.uoi.gr] requested CTCP VERSION from ikonia:
<Myrtti> weird
<ikonia> bit after you though
<ikonia> Myrtti: did he respond to your question ?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> he's said nothing since joining at [11:53] *** ihateu (ihateU) [n=hate@gigas.cs.uoi.gr] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> nothing in ##linux either
<elkbuntu> ninite
<Seeker`> nn
<Myrtti> nn
<ikonia> night
<Daviey>  DCC CHAT from ciprian_topala [79.112.68.150 port 60145]
<Seeker`> Daviey: you're popular!
<Myrtti> he quit already though
<ubottu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu (Dinamic)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubottu, no, awn =~ s/,//g
<Myrtti> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> awn =~ s/,//g
<jrib>  !awn =~ s/,//g
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<Myrtti> !awn ~= s/,//g
<jrib> !awn =~ s/,//
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<jrib> !awn =~ s/  / /
<Myrtti> !awn ~= /  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<jrib> :)
<Myrtti> damn, I'm lagging
<jrib> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<Myrtti> !awn
<Myrtti> haha
<Myrtti> !awn ~= /  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !awn ~= /  / /
<Myrtti> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe  in Hardy
<Myrtti> !awn ~= /  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
 * jrib high-fives Myrtti
<Myrtti> !awn ~= /linux/Linux/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> _o/\o_
<Myrtti> I'd still move things around in it
<Myrtti> the homepage part seems to be in the wrong place.
<Myrtti> or it feels like it
<nalioth> i have placed ubot3 in #ubuntu-ni  Myrtti Seeker` PriceChild elkbuntu elky_work
<Seeker`> ok
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> question
<Myrtti> since I know nothing, take this as such
<Myrtti> how different is eeexubuntu from xubuntu, and do we support eeexubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Good question..
<Jack_Sparrow> He didnt seem to be listening to our advice anyhow..
<nalioth> Myrtti: we do not support eeexubuntu officially
<Myrtti> if someone would ask how to get mp3's to work in eeexubuntu, would medibuntu work?
<nalioth> Myrtti: i suspect all of the factoids will fit
<Myrtti> basically it's just a special kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> He insisted he added medi.. but his sources list didnt reflect that
<Seeker`> I dont see that suggesting something like medibuntu would harm their system
<nalioth> linux is linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Withe the channel being that slow, I dont see any harm in trying to help, as long as we give them a disclaimer
<Pici> !opsnack | Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Jack_Sparrow> :) HI pici
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Its crazy in there
<Jack_Sparrow> Can we make it Pecans.. I am alergic to Peanuts
<Pici> Sure
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> It isnt that bad.. we have seen way worse
<Myrtti> !opsnack =~ /Peanuts/Raisins/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Jack_Sparrow> Gasping for breath.. help
<Myrtti> HTH HAND
<Myrtti> you're allergic to raisins too?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope.
<Myrtti> !opsnack | Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: Chocolate!  And Raisins!
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl.. I need to take core of a few things
<Jack_Sparrow> choc and almond butter
<Jack_Sparrow> care
<Pici> marizpan
<nalioth> jpds: did you miss what i said in here?
<Seeker`> anyone else had problems with the latest kernel update
<Seeker`> I've heard that a few people may have had problems
<Jack_Sparrow> I have heard of many .. mostly ati people.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have updates locked down.. so I am fine here
<PriceChild> i've rebooted fine, using intel stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> p7zip
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<Seeker`> any reports from Nvidia-new people?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not that I have seen
 * Seeker` wonders if he should risk it
<PriceChild> Seeker`: there is bulletproof x now no?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: it can be a pita to fix stuff :P
<Myrtti> the latest kernel?
<Myrtti> which is...
<Myrtti> ?
<Myrtti> I've got 2.6.24-18-generic
<PriceChild> Myrtti: there is more to the versioning than that afaik
<Myrtti> well I'm a blonde
<Myrtti> please explain it to me as to such.
<Myrtti> >___<
<Seeker`> Myrtti: that is the version that is sitting waiting to be downloaded in my update manager
<PriceChild> I think that is the up to date one though..
<PriceChild> 2.6.24.18.20 is from security
<PriceChild> i think i'm wrong about the versioning, once stable they bump that number too.. i don't know what i'm talking about :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti What was the command to install medibuntu with the gpg key etc
<Myrtti> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Myrtti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<Seeker`> nalioth: any new son the logs webserver?
<nalioth> Seeker`: i've asked dreamhost about why my ~/.ssh/authorized_keys isn't working and now i don't have _any_ access
<Seeker`> wow, that sucks
<nalioth> Seeker`: how much traffic to the log viewers run up?
<Seeker`> nalioth: I have no idea
<nalioth> Seeker`: the reason i ask is that i have a personal web server, but don't want to have my b/w shut off because someone is wgetting all the logs or w/e
<Seeker`> that is understandable
<Seeker`> I'd say it can probably wait until you get dreamhost sorted out
<Seeker`> have they replied to you at all?
<nalioth> they did, originally
 * nalioth is still trying to get them to fix his shell access
<anonymouspimp> Hi guys.
<anonymouspimp> I have a comment/complaing
<anonymouspimp> basically, the "offtopic" warning (or so I have been told) isn't really a warning
<anonymouspimp> and is thus very unclear
<anonymouspimp> I believe that a warning should be very clear.
<anonymouspimp> That is all
<Mez> Its information, not a warning .
<ompaul> Mez, he gone
<Mez> I know. I was just saying
 * Mez whistles and hides
<ompaul> Mez, iirc it used to be more verbose
<ompaul> and actually say more than that and we thinned it down
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jpds> nalioth: hmm? Sorry I've been off the net for two days; haven't had time to read backlog - just hilights
<jpds> nalioth: oh, now I see, terribly sorry...
<ompaulafk> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaulafk> arrr
<ompaulafk> fail
 * jpds hugs ompaulafk 
<ompaulafk> jpds, once upon a time
<ompaulafk> I had several nicks and one nice staffer trimmed the collection they were all ompaul based
<ompaulafk> and this is what I got left with
<Seeker`> ompaulafk: and ompal?
<Seeker`> dashkal: how can we help you?
<ompaulafk> Seeker`, yeap I guess I should quit start again and get ompaul_ and drop the afk
<ompaulafk> or somesuch
<dashkal> Can you test me for the DCC exploit?  I think I got it
<Seeker`> ompaulafk: quite possibly
<PriceChild> dashkal: you aren't a known victim of the exploit?
<Seeker`> dashkal: what makes you think you are vulnerable?
<PriceChild> ompaul: what happenned?
<dashkal> I was hit with it in #wowace
<dashkal> Got told by a staffer to get it fixed
<ompaul> dashkal, go to #ubuntu-read topic
<dashkal> in there
<PriceChild> dashkal: you're fine.
<dashkal> it directed me here
<dashkal> danke
<PriceChild> ompaul: bots don't test unless you're on their list
<dashkal> fair enough, and I was hit in #wowace, not #ubuntu so I wouldn't have made the list
<ompaul> PriceChild, you can add people (at least I can ;-)
<ompaul> )
<PriceChild> i guess :)
<Seeker`> dashkal: is there anything else we can help you with?
<dashkal> Nope, that about does it, thank you for your help.
<ompaul> PriceChild, pre history and I need to fix it I started off with a primary nick of afk
<ompaul> PriceChild, it gets a little annoying
<PriceChild> I've completely lost you I think..
<ompaul> PriceChild, prepare for a pm from another me ;-)
<ompaul> PriceChild, grab that pm please
<ompaul> seeker done
<ompaul> whoot rid of that bad nick
<Seeker`> ompaul: :D
<ikonia> evening
<Seeker`> lo
<ompaul> hi
 * ompaul chases ikonia around with a kernel module
<ompaul> :)
<Myrtti> humdidumdi
<ompaul> satonawall
<Myrtti> I feel Jittery!
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why?
<Myrtti> I realized that I might have a chance in social life!
<Myrtti> woo
<PriceChild> What is his name? 8-)
<Seeker`> Myrtti: Is he a geek student?
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> who?
<Seeker`> your chance in a social life
<Myrtti> no, I just applied for a Visa card yesterday
<Myrtti> because I realized that if something should happen to my bike, I'd need to buy a new one
<Seeker`> :O
<Myrtti> and then I just realized that having a Visa might actually enable traveling to different places
<Myrtti> like, Lugradio Live?
<Myrtti> :-<
<Seeker`> :O
<Myrtti> s/</>/
<Seeker`> just dont get yourself into too much debt
 * Seeker` may be going to LRL
<Myrtti> no, I'm calculating very very carefully
<Seeker`> but I have to wait until the beginning of July so I know if I'm going to be free
<Myrtti> first I'm trying the method called "whine about it to your boss"
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> and you know what's best in LRL?
<Seeker`> what?
<Myrtti> it's *FULL* of Linux geeks.
<Myrtti> /me drools
<Seeker`> haha
<Myrtti> if everything else fails, I could just stare at Jono :-P
<Seeker`> heh
<Myrtti> drool from a good distance away
<Seeker`> well, I'm pretty sure PriceChild will be there :P
<PriceChild> Hopefully
<Myrtti> noticed so in Facebook
<Myrtti> Mez also
<PriceChild> in a shiny yellow tshirt
<Myrtti> I wish my backups would move from disc to another a bit faster
<PriceChild> Myrtti: looks like launchpad is being poked
<Myrtti> oo
<Myrtti> exiting!
<PriceChild> Myrtti: so, anything I can do for you?
<Myrtti> poke glade88, he's impatient as hell
<Myrtti> msg'd me earlier today :-P
<PriceChild> He's already been done.
<Myrtti> joy
<Myrtti> me, I'm in no hurry
<ompaul> early start tomorrow cheers
<Mez> PriceChild, I thought you were crew this year?
<Mez> and Ill definately be there Myrtti
<ikonia> drat, just missed ompaul
<Myrtti> oh heck, my cpu is running at 80C
<PriceChild> Mez: I am aren't I..?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what sort of CPU?
<PriceChild> Mez: I've been sent the emails and things.
<Myrtti> /me kills npviewer.bin
<Myrtti> /me moves her thigh from blocking the cpu fan intake
<Mez> PriceChild, ah, read the wrong nick - thought you said you might be there - twas Seeker`
<Myrtti> Seeker`: ummm
<Mez> PriceChild, we'll have matching shirts ;) :P
<ikonia> Seeker`: I should be going with shevek
<Myrtti>  Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+
<Seeker`> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> LRL
<PriceChild> Mez: id better go home and change
<Seeker`> ikonia: cool
<Myrtti> back to healthy 56C
<Seeker`> ikonia: I wont be in this part of the country then
<ikonia> what a drag
<Mez> PriceChild, hehe - I wanna see the design of the crew shirts so I can make a fake one ;) (with amusing modifications)
<PriceChild> last year's were really nice
<Mez> hehe - apparently
<Mez> I still like my PHP Conference one best
 * Pici prods PriceChild 
<Seeker`> I would volunteer to help, but I cant be 100% sure I'll be going
<Pici> pfft, php.
<Mez> Pici, nothing wrong with PHP
<Mez> it earns me moneys
<PriceChild> Pici: hmm?
<Myrtti> ♥ PHP It's the only language so far that I've liked the documentation enough to actually do something worthwhile and useful
<Pici> PriceChild: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bnrubin :)
<PriceChild> Pici: nice profile page 8-)
<Mez> Myrtti, w00t :D PHP ftw :D
<Pici> Actually, I was just looking for something to extend my P alliteration
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Myrtti> Mez: I wrote an CMS/blogging tool with it once
<Myrtti> then I got bored and simply moved to using wordpress
<Pici> PriceChild: Would you do the honor of cloaking me, sir?
<PriceChild> Pici: sure
<Mez> f**k me - I have 230 facebook friends.
<Mez> and they're all people I know in person or through ubuntu
<Pici> PriceChild: woo, thanks :)
<PriceChild> Mez: i bet you sleep happy knowing that
 * Seeker` is going to apply for membership
<Myrtti> /me stabs epiphany, growls
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> claws-mail is flaking?
<Mez> PriceChild, no - it scares me
<Myrtti> IEAAA 81C
<Myrtti> how on earht
<Mez> I hate my boss: http://photos-802.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v236/33/27/557055802/n557055802_1133334_3831.jpg
<Myrtti> DIE DIE DIE DIE KILL -9
<Myrtti> /me jumps up and down on claws-mail
<Myrtti> die you bastard die
<Myrtti> loads were up to 4...
<Seeker`> Myrtti: What are you doing to your poor computer? :'(
<Myrtti> I dunno, claws just announced that couldn't authenticate to imap.gmail
<Myrtti> then it flaked
<Mez> Seeker`, she said - jumping up and down
<Mez> Myrtti, thats gmail - it does it to me all the time
<Mez> and evolution flakes horribly
<Myrtti> I'd rather gnaw my arm off than use evolution
<PriceChild> gmail has annoyed me lately
<PriceChild> only just managed to download the all mail folder
<PriceChild> i use it because it integrates with gnome
<Myrtti> I got bruises the size of my palms on my knees after last company christmas party after falling on my knees praising my liberation from evolution-exchange plugin usage
 * PriceChild resists
<Myrtti> I hate that plugin even more than I hate yast
<Myrtti> and that is said a lot
<Seeker`> wow
<Seeker`> thats impressive
<Mez> Myrtti, I like it because it's the only client I've got so far that'll retrieve counts for all my IMAP folders of new messages without me having to goto each  folder and set an option
<Mez> Myrtti, and yeah, Evo-Exchange sucks
 * Mez HATES it
<Myrtti> using evolution-exchange plugin allowed me to crash evolution just trying to write an email... starting to write an address to the To: field --> instant crash
<Myrtti> !instantrimshot
<ubottu> Factoid instantrimshot not found
<Myrtti> Mez: claws-mail does just that
 * Mez tries
<Damien_33102> oh my god
<Damien_33102> my roomate got me BANNED AGAIN!
<Seeker`> Damien_33102: how can we help you?
<Damien_33102> YES i was BANNED
<Seeker`> how did your roommate manage to get you banned?
<Damien_33102> my friend was drunk and decided to fuck around here and now i need help with a broadcom driver but nobody can hel pme
<Damien_33102> because he came in here
<Damien_33102> and he started pissing you off
<Damien_33102> i get him to use linux and well
<Damien_33102> he ruins my chances of support
<Mez> !ohmy | Damien_33102
<ubottu> Damien_33102: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Damien_33102> im already gonna kick him out
<Damien_33102> for drinking
<Damien_33102> and messing with me while hes drunk
<Damien_33102> plaese unban me i will make SURE he doesnt come in here
<Mez> @btlogin
<Seeker`> Damien_33102: How did he get to use your computer?
<Damien_33102> sorry for my language but godddd what arghh
<Damien_33102> i forgot to logout
<Myrtti> "screensaver"
<Damien_33102> and he took it as an opportunity
<Damien_33102> to mess around with me
<Myrtti> I've got a screensaver locking with password even in my desktop computer
<Myrtti> and I live alone
<Damien_33102> i already have to get FIVE of my friends on AIM to unblock me since i saved a log and he had fiv epeople block me its unfair
<Mez> Damien_33102, what nick were yo using?u
<Damien_33102> i have no idea
<Damien_33102> not me
<Damien_33102> him
<Mez> hmm
 * Mez reads logs
<Damien_33102> omg hes so stupid
<Seeker`> Damien_33102: what is your friends name?
<Damien_33102> he didnt even cloze out xchat when he did this and he expect me to feel sorry
<Damien_33102> james
<Seeker`> and what is your name?
<Damien_33102> he usually uses a name like "thugpimp" or something like a little wannabee but i dont think he did it here
<Damien_33102> my names David
<Seeker`> who is "John" then?
<Damien_33102> my friend
<Damien_33102> not james tho
<PriceChild> and why do you use damien online?
<Damien_33102> he doesnt use linux why
<Mez> Damien_33102, you have a mac?
<Damien_33102> i use damien cause its a cool name
<Damien_33102> james does
<Damien_33102> omg he was trying to be JOHN?
<Damien_33102> has he done this before
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<Damien_33102> hes at class right now im rly gonna smash his computer
<Damien_33102> because he messed with my friends too so its not only u guys
<Mez> Damien_33102, do you ALWAYS use the nick you're on now?
<Damien_33102> not always
<Damien_33102> i have a one name i use everywhere but i dont like 2 share it
<Mez> Damien_33102, put simply. We have no way of verifying your story.
<Damien_33102> omg u have the logs of him!
<Damien_33102> what more do u need?
<Mez> Damien_33102, using YOUR IP address.
<Damien_33102> duh
<PriceChild> Damien_33102: What would you say if I suggested we knew you were the person who was on 9 hours ago?
<Damien_33102> i would say you're crazy
<Mez> I could for example, decide to remove everyone from the channel. and then blame someone else.
<Damien_33102> why would i get myself banned
<Damien_33102> tell me that
<Mez> However, *I* and I alone am responsible for the actions that are made on the internet from my computer.
<Damien_33102> ????
<Mez> Damien_33102, I personally, believe you are the same person that was banned earlier.
<Mez> Because the way you write is the same as the person that got banned.
<Damien_33102> if u guys dont believe me dats fine
<Damien_33102> cause i can always use a proxy
<Mez> As we have no way to verify whether it *was* you, we can't unban
<Damien_33102> what kind of wayz do u need to verify
<Mez> Damien_33102, threats like that make it more likely that your ban will stay in place
<Mez> plus, it is an offence to evade bans on freenode. Staff WILL be involved if you do so
<Damien_33102> oh
<Damien_33102> what threats
<Mez> Damien_33102, there is no way to verify. As it came from your computer
<Damien_33102> actually i cant use a proxy i tried
<Mez> <Damien_33102> if u guys dont believe me dats fine
<Mez> <Damien_33102> cause i can always use a proxy
<Mez> those
<Damien_33102> o yea
<Mez> a threat to ban evade
<Damien_33102> yeahh i wont use a proxy but im so mad
<Seeker`> Damien_33102: It comes down to the fact that you are responsible for what happens on your computer
<Mez> Damien_33102, I suggest you serve your term, and configure a screensaver password to stop future incidents
<Damien_33102> and proxies dont work i tried it with here when a guy accidentally banned me
<Damien_33102> o uh
<Mez> Damien_33102, if it comes from your computer. We can only assume it is you.
<Damien_33102> is there sumthing like "switch user" like windows?
<Damien_33102> i used to use "switch user" alot to just keep everything open but not have people login
<Mez> Damien_33102, do you use ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<Damien_33102> how long is the ban? i can use a forum n stuff for now
<Damien_33102> i use both actually
<Damien_33102> i get old computers and install linux
<Mez> Damien_33102, which do you use primarily?
<Mez> as in - on the computer you're on now?
<Damien_33102> yeah
<Mez> either way - in your screensaver preferences - there is a "lock screen when screensaver starts" option
<Damien_33102> this computer was an old school computer that a schoolgave to me a while back
<Damien_33102> o so i have to wait for the screensaver?
<Damien_33102> since i used to do that with windows ME
<Mez> Damien_33102, that's not relevant. As I said serve
<Seeker`> Damien_33102: ctrl + alt + L should lock the screen
<Mez> your time, and add a screensaver lock
<Damien_33102> ohhhhh
<Damien_33102> thwats right theres a lock thing
<Mez> Damien_33102, you can add a lock applet to your panel
<Damien_33102> i'll do that thankss
<Damien_33102> how long is the ban?
<Mez> Damien_33102, I'd say the ban would be at LEAST a week, but thats up to the banning op to decide
<Damien_33102> whos the op?
<Mez> there were 3 ops involved
<Myrtti> of which one just left
<Mez> Come back in a week, and your ban will be reviewed then by whoevers available.
<Damien_33102> oh okay
<Damien_33102> is there any ircs u recommend
<Damien_33102> incase i need some quick help while im banned
<Mez> Anyone can unban, but in these circumstances (three issues in a short period of time) - a week would be acceptable in my books
<Mez> Damien_33102, mailing lists or forums
<Damien_33102> oh ok
<Mez> we dont know of places outside freenode unfortunately
<Damien_33102> thanks for ur time. he
<Damien_33102> ohhhhh my goddd
<Damien_33102> there are puke stains right by my desk eww
<Myrtti> or we do, but can't recommend due to their lack of standards
<Mez> Damien_33102, thanks for being understanding. I'll see you in #ubuntu in a week :D
<Damien_33102> imma go thanks for yourt time :)
<Mez> Damien_33102, that's not appropriate here - i suggest ##offtopic
<Mez> (for puke stains)
<Damien_33102> i know i just stepped in it lol sorry
<Damien_33102> well bye imma go eat some chinese food and lock my computer this time :P
<Mez> Damien_33102, see you in a week :D Can I ask that you leave here now - makes it easier for us to manage what's going on in here :)
<Mez> ah
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> He was quite understanding.
<Myrtti> I have to say though, the first guy didn't look drunk to me...
<Mez> If he hasnt caused trouble in the next couple of days - any issues with me unbanning? his reasonable behaviour in here should be commended
<Myrtti> ok for me
<Myrtti> poke elky too though
 * Mez gives elky a quick poke
<Myrtti> I think my partitioner in my desktop machine has jammed
<Myrtti> /me goes to kick the partitioner
 * SportChick eyes Mez 
<Myrtti> the damn thing is stuck at 47%
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Mez> SportChick, what did I do ?
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<SportChick> Mez: heh, nothing :) was looking at your comment to someone earlier, but didn't have time to read the whole log
<Mez> SportChick, what was my comment?
<Mez> the ban evasion is an offence and freenode staff will be involved one?
<SportChick> Mez: yep
<Myrtti> Thou shall not awake the sleeping **STAFF**, for thy life is puny and miniscule in their eyes!
<Mez> SportChick, was I wrong there?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: yeah, hilighting STAFF needlessly is a bad idea
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> freenode sta ff
<Myrtti> /me hides
<Myrtti> it was Mez who said it first
 * Mez runs from na lioth and price child and oth ers
<Myrtti> /me points at Mez
<Myrtti> he went *THAT* way
 * Mez glares
<Myrtti> /me reads an announcment from the company intra about the summer day
<Myrtti> "PS. Drowning without written permission is against the company policy and forbidden during the cruise."
<Pici> buh? why does #ubuntu-chat exist, and why doesnt it forward to -offtopic?
<Myrtti> huh?
<jrib> Pici: +1
<mneptok> Myrtti: file such a request and see if you get offered extra vacation time
<jrib> it's owned by the council
<SportChick> Mez: it wasn't a problematic highlight - was just checking in to see if you needed anything
<Myrtti> mneptok: I was going to ask if there are applications, I might want to fill one up for the Jackass of Relationships and Nerdom
<Myrtti> then I could shove him to the sea without consequences
<mneptok> except angry cod.
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> herring, rather
<Myrtti> I don't know if Baltic Sea has cod
<mneptok> their bad mood would taint their flesh, thus ruining the taste of lutefisk.
<Mez> SportChick, no, was dealt with quite well actually
<Myrtti> I don't do lutefisk :-<
<mneptok> Myrtti: sane people don't
<Myrtti> but fishfingers are nice
<mneptok> thus the "ruin the taste of..." ;)
<Pici> fish dont have fings
<Pici> or fingers
<SportChick> Mez: I have no doubt
<Myrtti> according to Finnish Wikipedia, the Common Ling (!) has replaced cod in making of lutefisk in Finland
<SportChick> Mez: tossed you a query, btw (hope you don't mind)
<elky_work> Mez: was on a train, sorry
<Mez> SportChick, I dont mind people querying me :D ever.
<Mez> I can always block
<Myrtti> /me networks
 * SportChick hugs Mez 
<SportChick> hiya elky_work
<Mez> elky_work, you got backlog/
<elky_work> reading now
<Myrtti> /me yawns, notes it's way too late
<elky_work> and of course the first thing you do after stepping in puke is to think about eating chinese food...
<mneptok> Myrtti: you know Zak?
<Myrtti> mneptok: I've talked to him a bit
<mneptok> ah, okee.
<Myrtti> he was a presenter at Mindtrek last year
<Myrtti> of which I was organizing
<elky_work> Mez: sorry dude, but they are so the same person
<mneptok> ah yes. so he was.
<mneptok> and he's been in Suomi a few times for MySQL work with Monty.
<Mez> elky_work, oh, I agree.
<Seeker`> elky_work: thats not surprising :P
<Myrtti> monty was funny, I was going to set him up with the mic and didn't realize who I was talking to and started with English
<Mez> but - he handled that graciously. I'm happy to remove on Friday and not tell him
<Mez> and make it a perma-ban if it happens again
<elky_work> i'd wait until saturday when there's more people around to deal with him
<Myrtti> I almost dropped my jaw when I realized he was speaking Finnish (although with a swedish accent)
<mneptok> Myrtti: his english is excellent, as you found out. :)
<Myrtti> yes, it is
<Myrtti> better than most of us Finns
 * mneptok flashes some Swedish-Fin gang signs
<mneptok> +n
<Myrtti> you?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-05
<mneptok> my grandmother. who, according to most Sweish-Finns, "went native" because the family moved to Karelia. :)
<Myrtti> /me isn't suprised about anything anymore
<Seeker`> am I allowed to ask what happened with #xubuntu
<elky_work> one should never be surprised at mneptok
<mneptok> i have come to believe that the primary difference between Finns and Swedish-Finns is that Swedish-Finns act the same way IRL as they do on IRC.
<Myrtti> so we've got Famiglia Finlandese in -ops too
<mneptok> and ... if anyone claims to be Finnish or Swedish-Finn, and says they don;t use IRC, is lying.
<Myrtti> Cosa Nostra!
<mneptok> pukka-weilding hitmen!
<Myrtti> assassing people with force feeding mämmi and shoving their heads inside Nokia wellies
<Myrtti> http://www.nokianfootwear.fi/everyday/kontioclassic.php
<Myrtti> "Suomen Gummitehdas Oy had by this time changed its name to Suomen Kumitehdas Oy. In 1967 a long-discussed project was completed when Suomen Kumitehdas Oy and Suomen Kaapelitehdas Oy (Finnish Cable Works Ltd) merged with the forest and power industry company Oy Nokia Ab (Nokia Corporation). The Group’s fields of business were the rubber, cable and forest industries as well as power generation and electronics."
<Myrtti> actually the toilet paper from Nokia mills was awful
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> /me goes to google some more pictures of cute linux geeks before heading to bed
<Myrtti> be afraid.
<Myrtti> be very afraid
 * mneptok is decidedly uncute
 * elky_work seconds mneptok's notion.
<Seeker`> lo LjL
<Myrtti> nitenite, folks
<Myrtti> -->
<Pici> goodnight Myrtti
<Seeker`>  nn
<ubottu> genii called the ops in #kubuntu (iLoveVista)
<Seeker`> Pici: lookat pancho's hostmask, I think he is !ar not !es
<Pici> Seeker`: thanks, didnt actually look that time
<Seeker`> you just did br
<Pici> after I saw your message
<Seeker`> ok
<Seeker`> h0cus...
<Seeker`> please tell me that ubottu has an exempt on flooding in #ubuntu
<Pici> ubotu does
<Seeker`> we need ubottu to have one too
<Pici> Yes, go to it bot wrangler
<Seeker`> do you know the best way to contact Ljl at the moment?
<Pici> email?
<Seeker`> kk
<Seeker`> email sent
<elky_work> can we account for all the bans in this chan and validate their continued existance?
<Seeker`> the fujisan one seems reasonable afai can remember
<elky_work> as to the teetees ones afaik
<elky_work> s/to/are/
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Pici> I'm not sure they are recent enough to be in the bt
<Seeker`> nakedgoat = fahq = showusyourteetees I think
<elky_work> yeah
<Seeker`> not suer who the c-67-67 ones is
<Seeker`> and most of the rest have been set by chanserv, and I'm assuming they are "we dont want these people back ever" sorts of bans
<elky_work> most bans will be chanserv set currently, due to the fact that services changed
<Seeker`> :/
<cody-somerville> In a renewed sense of obligation to deal with the Xubuntu issue in the Ubuntu Spirit, Joseph and I have come to an interim agreement that involves the IRC Council being added to the Xubuntu channel's access list.
<Seeker`> hi cody-somerville
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: Its good that you could come to some sort of agreement
<cody-somerville> Agreed.
<cody-somerville> Now, I must be off. I have a UMA meeting to attend to :)
 * cody-somerville waves.
<Seeker`> o/
 * elky_work really wonders why that was so hard to do to begin with.
 * mneptok knows
<Jack_Sparrow> The factoid for sudo should reference gksudo for gui apps
<elky_work> it's because im australian, isnt it? :(
 * elky_work pouts at mneptok
<mneptok> elky_work: no, it's because [IRC - drama = heat death]
<elky_work> hehe
<elky_work> ok, so the phrase doesnt work as well s/black/$anything_else/
<mneptok> you sound like a McCain supporter ....
<elky_work> lol
<mneptok> (i think that's about their one reason that makes any sense, albeit evil and horrible)
<elky_work> it could be worse,i could sound like a ron paul supporter
<mneptok> not and keep a +o for long
<elky_work> yeah, hence why it'd be 'worse'
<Seeker`> anyone feel like writing nice stuff on my wiki page if I go for membership?
<mneptok> JOIN THE REVOLUTION@!!!!11!!!!1!!1 HTTP://RONPAUL.MALWARE.RU!!11!1!!!
 * cody-somerville licks mneptok.
 * mneptok tastes of sweat and centipedes
<applemilk> jack, dont bother me
<applemilk> and nobody else either
<applemilk> thank you
<elky_work> gee, that guy must be drunk again
<cody-somerville> No... just trying to compile gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> He was banned earlier by myrti and now over in Xubuntu
<elky_work> cody-somerville: you were not here earlier
<elky_work> this guy has two personalities
<cody-somerville> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> A real piece of work
 * cody-somerville was just making a funny.
<mneptok> elky_work: is that the "my roommate was drunk" guy?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<elky_work> cody-somerville: it cant possibly be as funny as him
<elky_work> he needs no added funny
<cody-somerville> mneptok, that sounds homoerotic
<mneptok> cody-somerville: he's not that interesting.
<elky_work> cody-somerville: to summarise the earlier conversation... [2008-06-05 08:52:03] <elky_work> and of course the first thing you do after stepping in puke is to think about eating chinese food...
<cody-somerville> ,,,
 * elky_work points to irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elky_work> oh and cody, avoid saying things like 'homoerotic' as trolls monitor our logs and make fuss over the use of such words.
<mneptok> just use "mansexilicious"
 * elky_work thwaps mneptok, gibbs style.
<mneptok> besides, i think cody-somerville was using in the "all my porn looks the same" sense.
<elky_work> and you think this matters to trolls?
<mneptok> think != care
<mneptok> O:)
<elky_work> ha. not in this lifetime.
<Seeker`> saying anything that can be taken differently out of context is a bad idea
 * cody-somerville decides not to talk at all anymore.
<elky_work> we often consider this action ourselves.
 * mneptok doesn't
<mneptok> although you all wish i would.
<cody-somerville> well...
<elky_work> you mind reader, you
<Seeker`> :elky_work+: and of course the first thing you do after stepping in puke is to think about eating chinese food...
<Seeker`> :elky_work+: we often consider this action ourselves.
<elky_work> rofl
<mneptok> mmmm .... General Tso's corn and peanuts.
<Seeker`> elky_work: :D
 * Seeker` looks round the channel and wonders which side of the bars we are on
<elky_work> that's pretty much it.
<cody-somerville> bars?
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: like a zoo
<elky_work> ... or prison
<Seeker`> of course, I am in no way comparing any of the people in this channel or #ubuntu to monkeys.
<elky_work> or criminals
 * mneptok hurls poop and shrieks
<Seeker`> mneptok: ...
<cody-somerville> I wish I was a member of the Swedish Royal Family
<Seeker`> cody-somerville: why?
<cody-somerville> It looks so... mystical
<ubottu> In ubottu, cinimod25 said: hi is this better
<nalioth> what did you need, Seeker` ?
<Seeker`> nalioth: I was wondering if you could send me a .tar.gz with the meetings added by mootbot at some point each day
<nalioth> is this about logs?
<nalioth> i can easily host them on my personal server
<nalioth> when i get dreamhost back ( i can see the light at the end of the tunnel now ) i can host them there w/o trouble
<Seeker`> if you get dreamhost back soon, then thats fine
<Seeker`> I was thinking that if it is going to take more than a few days I can try and get the logs out to the relevant people each day
<Seeker`> but if there is light at the end of the tunnel, it can wait
<nalioth> there'd better be some light at the end of the tunnel.  I've been emailing them regularly while my shell has been inaccessible
<Seeker`> good luck
<Pici> nalioth: is your stuff on the cluster that has been having issues lately?
<nalioth> Pici: no
<nalioth> my trouble stems from ~/.ssh/authorized_keys not working
<Pici> Tis the only time I've seen load averages of 400
<ubottu> In ubottu, BCM43 said: !eat is yum... electricity
<elky_work> !eat
<ubottu> Factoid eat not found
<elky_work> ... !eat is apt... electricity
<elky_work> :P
<Seeker`> :P
<Seeker`> Pretto: how can we help you?
<Pretto> Seeker`,  i just became a new member, what do i have to do now to use @ubuntu?
<Seeker`> I'm not too sure, elky_work ?
<Pretto> Seeker`, i mean, to use the email alias
<Pretto> Seeker`, the other thing is about how to join here https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<Pretto> anyone?
<Pici> Pretto: Someone from your regional council needs to update the ubuntumembers lp group before anything else can happen
<Pici> Pretto: I believe the email address gets setup automagically from that as well.
<Pici> I just had my membership approved the other day and I was added to the LP group today.  The email address isnt working just yet though.
<Pretto> Pici, thank you :)
<billyjean> you people are stupid
<elky_work> i think we can reinstitute that ban
<Myrtti> oh dear
<elky_work> re what?
<Myrtti> john
<elky_work> ah. yeah.
<Myrtti> he's in #xubuntu, btw
<Myrtti> acting nicely there
<Myrtti> silly rabbits.
<Myrtti> !pk
<ubottu> Factoid pk not found
<Myrtti> pft.
<Myrtti> /me chuckles at her backlog
 * jussi01 got sick of it and paid 20¤ for a day of internet
<Myrtti> awwww
<jussi01> Ill bill it to the company....
<Myrtti> would anyone by chance know if Bastien Nocera ircs?
<elkbuntu> someone probably does, but nobody here :Þ
<Myrtti> /me notes he does
<Myrtti> i haz a nick
<Myrtti> a "child" of mine is having a fight with him at network-manager-dev mailing list
<elkbuntu> lol
<Myrtti> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2008-June/msg00009.html vs. http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2008-June/msg00013.html
<Myrtti> it's o cute how these youngsters are certain that they know the best  ^___^
<elkbuntu> that's quite tame
<Myrtti> yeah, but Antti is so worried that Bastien is going to lose his temper with him :-P
<Myrtti> tiny toddlers :-D
<elkbuntu> hehe
<jussi01> quiet today...
<Myrtti> if you're bored, I can go bonkers to cheer you up?
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> shouldnt we remove our friend fujisans ban in here now?
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Myrtti> you think?
<Myrtti> has it been that long?
<jussi01> yeah, surely its been long enough
<jussi01> its pre my bt
<jussi01> so yeah, I think its been long enough
<elkbuntu> it's from soon after release day, when he was being quite evil
<elkbuntu> as in, stalking and harrassing hobbsee and me.
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> elkbuntu: so what do you think, time to unban?
<elkbuntu> go ahead, id put money on him having a new identity by now
<Mez> wasnt fujisan using a new name now ?
<jussi01> no idea
<Mez> one sec
<elkbuntu> Mez, maybe only in Mezland
<Mez> elkbuntu, I'm pretty sure that he does
<elkbuntu> Mez, not as far as anyone in elktopia (long story, dont ask) knows
<Myrtti> Mez: you're mixing up Fujitsu (wgrant) and Fujisan?
<Mez> Myrtti, ah there we go
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> that's exactly why wgrant changed his nick
<elkbuntu> poor wgrant, still cant escape the tarnish
<Mez> It's confusing
 * Mez tries rsyncing his music
<elkbuntu> yep
<jussi01> and still he gets pinged by a fujisan conversation...
<jussi01> :P
<elkbuntu> yeah
 * jussi01 rsyncs Mez
<Mez> this might take all day
<Mez> 44KB/s - 14Gb...
<Myrtti> /me hugs her mpd and icecast2
 * Mez tries to work that out
<Myrtti> /me puts an icepack on Mez's head
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-mobile
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> silly bot
<jussi01> yeah
<Mez> 414 hours.
<Mez> :(
<Myrtti> /me gives Mez her pink towel
<Mez> o_O
 * Mez steals
<Myrtti> /me sighs, checks that she still has 4 pink towels left
<Mez> hehe
 * Mez gives it back
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why im syncing channels at different times seems almost like 5 channels per sync
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, prolly the new fan-dangled services
<gnomefreak> more new things
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: thanks
<elkbuntu> yeah. they're *great*
<elkbuntu> see, absolutely GREAT
<Myrtti> whutthe
<elkbuntu> i could go on.
<Mez> elkbuntu, having fun ?
<elkbuntu> Mez, sure am :D
<Myrtti> now the "child" is weeping in my /query :-D
<Myrtti> "bwaa Bastien is stupid"
<jussi01> crap
<Myrtti> /me soaks her pink towel in nutrion goo
<Myrtti> nutrition, even
<Mez> Myrtti, and dont forget the BBQ sauce
<Myrtti> Teriyaki
 * Mez shuts up before he makes himself hungry
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I haz candy.
<Pici> :O
 * Hobbsee steals candy, runs away
<Pici> bazhang_: A dev on the sounder list said that we might see RC1 in -updates sometime next week
<bazhang_> Pici, thanks :)
<Pretto> hi Pici
<Pici> Pretto: Hi, how can we help you today?
<Pretto> Pici, i received an email saying that i joined ubuntu members, but the email alias is not working yet
<Pici> Pretto: Neither is mine, I'm going to give it a few days.
<PriceChild> has to be done automanually, could take a couple of weeks
<Pici> Pretto: Us ops do not have any control over those sort of things.
<Pretto> Pici, ok, what about cloack?
<Pici> Pretto: That, we can help you with
<Pretto> Pici, nice :)
<Pici> Pretto: Whats your LP URL?
<Hobbsee> Pici: Pretto when you test it out, you need to do it with a non-gmail account.
<Hobbsee> if you do it with a gmail account, it won't work.
<jrib> in the sense that it skips the inbox or...?
<Pici> Hobbsee: You mean a gmail account can't send to itself or?
<Hobbsee> Pici: effectively, yeah.
<Pretto> Pici, https://launchpad.net/~laudeci
<Hobbsee> Pici: it treats it as spam, and doesn't even show it in junk, iirc.
<Pretto> Hobbsee, ok.. i tried using gmail :)
<Hobbsee> Pici: as in, so you get anyone elses, and everyone else gets yours, but you to your own gmail account, if that's where it fowrads to, won't work
<Pici> PriceChild: ^ see Pretto
<Pici> Hobbsee: Okay, good to know.
<Pretto> Pici, i saw.. hehhe.. i will try using another one instead
<Pretto> Pici, so, let's get back to cloack ;)
<jrib> cloak
<Pretto> jrib, sorry :)0
<Pici> Pretto: PriceChild needs to set it up for you.  I dont have that access.
<Pici> I pinged him above
<Hobbsee> yup, they're not up yet
<Pretto> Hobbsee, email alias still not working i think
<Hobbsee> Pretto: correct
<bazhang_> wow with the piracy talk
<Pretto> PriceChild, are you there?
<Myrtti> EEEK THERE'S A BEE INSIDE
<Pretto> Pici, cloak working :)
<Pici> Pretto: dont thank me, thank PriceChild
<Pretto> PriceChild, thank you :)
<PriceChild> whoops, forgot to say done 8-)
<Pretto> PriceChild, i saw that you did when i received an email :)
<Seeker`> morning
<Jack_Sparrow> HI guys
<Myrtti> POIT!
<Seeker`> lo
<Pici> Pretto: Anything else we can help you with today?
<Pretto> Pici, just waiting for email to work... but later i will try planet.ubuntu.com subscription
<Myrtti> Pretto: you can wait in #ubuntu-irc too
<Pretto> Myrtti, is the a problem to be here?
<Myrtti> we try to keep this channel clear of idlers so we know who is as way say, on the works
<Pretto> Myrtti, i mean, i do not have to be here?
<Myrtti> you do not have to be here
<Pretto> Myrtti, ok. sorry
<Myrtti> we can't do a thing for the email to work
<Myrtti> I know I cant
<Pici> We have no control over anything besides IRC
<Pretto> ok... thank you for you all anyway
<Pici> Sure
<ikonia> ahh Pici your cloaked
<Pici> ikonia: ahhhh
<ikonia> :)
<Pici> You aren't even identified ;)
<ikonia> am I not ??
<Pici> noop.
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> don't know what happened there
<ikonia> I was before I left
<ikonia> now I am
<ikonia> annoying freenode
<cgregan> Good afternoon. I was just approved as a member. I was told I could request an IRC Cloak from this channel. Is this correct?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> :-D
<cgregan> Doh!
<Hobbsee> cgregan: you don't want a canonical cloak instead?
 * Pici thought the docs said to ask in -irc anyway
<Myrtti> ubuntu member cloak requests are handled in #ubuntu-irc
<cgregan> Hobbsee: and the Canonical cloaks are requested from...?
<Hobbsee> cgregan: here too
<Hobbsee> oh, they're in -irc.  right
<Hobbsee> cgregan: all cloaks are requested in -irc, then :)
<Myrtti> unaffiliated aren't
<Myrtti> :-P
<cgregan> Thanks...sorry to interrupt
<Seeker`> we need to have the membership board give out regular notices throughout the meeting to go to -irc to requrest these things
<Myrtti> someone has replaced my fingers with sausages
<Myrtti> as I make typos all the time
<Hobbsee> do they taste good?
<Myrtti> actually they do, since I just had pizza.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: we don't give out canonical cloaks
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: then why do people from canonical have them?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: actually I think that theres a miscommunication somewhere
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: because a canonical group contact has given them?
<Hobbsee> who's the canonical GC?
<PriceChild> I can't tell you that sorry.
<PriceChild> but i'm sure if he works at canonical and asks around he can find out
<Hobbsee> gee, how helpful.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why?
<Myrtti> because someone has told to atleast two people that the cloaks are requested here
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: what do you want me to do?
<Nafallo> hmm. changing cloaks are hopefully volountary :-P
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: either tell, so we can contact the guy, or contact the guy yourself, and tell him who the GC is, so you're being helpful, rather than further screwing users around.
<Hobbsee> that's what i would have expected someone on the council, who deals in irc all the time, to do.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I'm not trying to be unhelpful.... we just don't give out information like that on other people. If he wants to be known to canonical employees, he would shout it out himself.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: (talking as freenode staff atm)
<Myrtti> excuse me, but since when has it been our business to take care of Canonical staff member cloaks?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: never
<Myrtti> so that issue isn't even ours to deal
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: never, apparently, but saying "oh, we can't do it, and we won't be helpful enough to tell you what to do if you want one" isn't so crash hot either
 * Hobbsee was under the impression that the ubuntu gcs were also the canonical gcs, seeing as they tend to deal in the same things, so clearly, i was wrong.
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: TBH, that's not what you are doing.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I have said, if he wants one, he should ask the canonical group contact...
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: well unfortunately he left before PriceChild could explain the situation to him
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: ubuntu isn't canonical...
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: as if he was going to give out the information anyway.
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: right.
<Nafallo> you can't give out information you don't have :-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i don't have it, sure.  however, others...
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: sure, and you would know the consignments of trust doesn't give them the authority to tell. :-)
<Nafallo> if they would tell it would be wrong practice and they shouldn't have the position.
<Pici> I would think he just doesnt want unnecessary attention to befall this person
<Myrtti> atleast in Finland it's forbidden by law to have a data registry and giving out information from it without the consent of people signed up in it. I'm pretty sure Canonical doesn't want to give such information to outsiders, and even if they would, it wouldn't be Freenode staffs position to give them
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: because hiding everything, and being generally unhelpful is useful.  yes.
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: then you'd better take any mentions of any ops off the wiki.
<Hobbsee> if you didn't get their signed consent.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: how about i start going around telling you private emails on people's nickserv registrations while i'm at it? :/
<Hobbsee> you could.  but how is that useful?
<PriceChild> you might want to contact them?
<Hobbsee> there is irc.
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: If I wouldn't want to have my name there, I'd ask the IRC council to remove it from there
<Pici> STOP BICKERING
<Myrtti> good call Pici
<Myrtti> /me gives everyone a chocolate bar
<Nafallo> Pici++
<Myrtti> munchmunch
<Hobbsee> to me, there's a big difference in saying "this is the person you want", and giving all their personal detail out
<Hobbsee> clearly not on the scale of freenode staffers.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ale is better. I have a vacation ;-)
<Nafallo> I'm sure Canonical has it covered somewhere... :-)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: if we're going to give out a little information... then why don't we give out that little bit more... where does the line stop?
<Hobbsee> irc nick, which is generally public, is where i'd draw the line, tbh.
<Hobbsee> but i do not profess to be entangled in the ways of staffer thinking
<PriceChild> canonical has internal wikis and things, i'm sure the gc could put their name up there somewhere if they wanted
 * Hobbsee searches around on the wiki
<Hobbsee> bah.  useless wiki.
<Mez> Hobbsee, to be fair - Pricechild is right - it'd be like me looking up who the technical contact for the forums are...
<Hobbsee> Mez: maybe.
<Hobbsee> Mez: my bigger problem is, when there are degrees of secrecy that are understood, where freenode is keeping the secrets, they don't respect it the other way.
<Mez> no, it would be the same for a staff member to do that.
<Mez> Hobbsee, yeah - we all know the issues... but - that's not PriceChild's fault... HE plays by the rules.
<Hobbsee> he does?  hmm
<Mez> Hobbsee, as far as I'm aware yes.
<bazhang_> mnep-tok's earlier comment--> irc -drama = heat death :)
<Mez> just so people are aware: Regarding canonical cloaks. If someone comes here requesting one - please send them to #canonical-sysadmin, or get them to speak to James Troup (elmo)
<Myrtti> Mez ♥
<Myrtti> /me hides
<Hobbsee> Mez: thankyou for the helpful information.
<Pici> Also, I looked through the Ubuntu wiki, and didnt see any references of #ubuntu-ops that had to do with cloaks.
<Pici> Only #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> so clearly someone somewhere has mistaken
<Myrtti> @schedule
<ubottu> Myrtti: Schedule for Etc/UTC: 05 Jun 20:00: Security Team | 07 Jun 21:00: Marketing Team | 09 Jun 10:30: Michigan LoCo Bug Jam | 10 Jun 11:00: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board | 11 Jun 06:00: Platform Team | 11 Jun 17:00: QA Team
<Mez> Hobbsee, I know where to poke in the right place
<Myrtti> I wonder from which membership council meeting those people have come from
<Myrtti> it would be easier to track down the person with false information that way
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: i'd guess the americas
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: cgregan is likely to have come from there.
<Myrtti> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-membership-board-americas/+members
<Myrtti> a-ha.
<Myrtti> Free candy = bad idea
<Myrtti> blechh
<licio> hi guys, can we have the FloodBot1 in #ubuntu-br channel?
<Myrtti> it would be lovely to say yes, but first of all, the person who administers it isn't online at the moment, and I (I don't know who would) don't know if it even can join other channels
<Pici> licio: The bots cannot monitor more than one channel at once.
<Pici> licio: If LjL was around, he might be able to add a bot for you though,.... but hes not really here.
<Myrtti> I just hellokittyfied PidorDator from -women
<Myrtti> he was pm'ing people
<Pici> people really are idiots...
<Pici> And in #ubuntu too now...or was at least.
<Pici> He called me a bastoard
<ubottu> nosrednaekim called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Myrtti> *yawn*
 * PriceChild plugs Myrtti 
<Pici> :o
<Myrtti> eek
<rindolf> Hi all.
<rindolf> Someone who became an op told me to /part from #ubuntu-women which I reluctantly did.
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I removed him from #ubuntu for offtopic
<rindolf> I was trying to discuss an abuse I received on the Ubuntu-women mailing list.
<pleia2> rindolf: you have a recent history of sexist behavior on LinuxChix, which is not welcome in the Ubuntu Women project
<rindolf> pleia2: it's not sexist.
<rindolf> pleia2: and I'm not sexist.
<rindolf> pleia2: have you read http://www.shlomifish.org/philosophy/computers/hackeress-guide-to-foss/ ?
<rindolf> pleia2: and I deserve some credit for all the things I've done to FOSS.
<tonyyarusso> Contributions have no bearing on unrelated discussions of character.
<rindolf> tonyyarusso: well, some people in the Perl, etc. community have very bad character, but still do not get banned because they have a lot to speak for.
<PriceChild> rindolf: /topic - This channel is for  operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only
<rindolf> tonyyarusso: plus, I have http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bipolar_disorderhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bipolar_disorder which affects my judgement.
<PriceChild> rindolf: The IUbuntu IRC Team does not manage #ubuntu-women
<rindolf> PriceChild: OK.
<PriceChild> rindolf: I don't believe that should excuse you.
<rindolf> PriceChild: I think pleia2 has been an abusive op on #ubuntu-women
<rindolf> I'm not a troll on IRC.
<PriceChild> rindolf: I have reviewed the recent logs and don't believe that to be the case. (pleia2 being an abusive op)
<rindolf> PriceChild: why not?
<rindolf> PriceChild: she became an op and asked me to /part
<rindolf> PriceChild: which I did unwillingly.
<PriceChild> I think that was quite polite.
<rindolf> Before I even said anything.
<rindolf> PriceChild: but I didn't say anything bad.
<PriceChild> That's not true.
<rindolf> PriceChild: how so?
<PriceChild> rindolf: I don't think there's any reason to involve this channel in further discussion.
<PriceChild> rindolf: If you still think there is some merit to continuing the discussion, I'm open for PM.
<rindolf> PriceChild: OK.
<ewqrerwege> Hello dear judges, I came here to confront my punishment, please judge fairly and unban me from #ubuntu
<ewqrerwege> Ooo God's Do you Hear/See me?!?!?
<ewqrerwege> UNBAN ME FROM UBUNTU!!
<ewqrerwege> M'KAY!?!?
<nixternal> ya, that will get you unbanned like right now
<ewqrerwege> Oh
<ewqrerwege> OK, who want's a blowjob?!
<nixternal> you are in #ubuntu
<ewqrerwege> I am
<nixternal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ubottu> nixternal called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ewqrerwege> But I can't send messages
<ewqrerwege> To whom I need to suck cock, to be allowed to send messages to #ubuntu again
<nixternal> here, let me help you in #ubuntu
<ewqrerwege> NO
<ewqrerwege> Thanks
<nixternal> there you go
<ewqrerwege> OMG
<ewqrerwege> WHY?!
<nixternal> cuz you are...ummm...no words come to mind, sorry
<ewqrerwege> :(
<hypa7ia> nixternal: 12?
<Myrtti> erhm
<hypa7ia> :)
<ewqrerwege> So
<ewqrerwege> Am I banned for life?
<Myrtti> what the amount of drama going on here
<stdin> just until you grow up
<ewqrerwege> For 2 more days?
<ewqrerwege> I was kiding
<ewqrerwege> Humorus
<stdin> will you be a normal person in 2 days?
<ewqrerwege> I will be a dead person in 2 days
<stdin> then there's no point in unbanning you now then
<ewqrerwege> dead body, not person
<ewqrerwege> Acutally
<ewqrerwege> There is, I have 2 more day's to live
<ewqrerwege> So I have couple of questions to ask about ubuntu before I die, on #ubuntu
<stdin> go spend it out in the open air, not on irc
<ewqrerwege> I am quadriplegic you moron
<ewqrerwege> I am typing with a straw in my mouth FFS!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I was on an important phone call
<PriceChild> ewqrerwege: deeply sorry if that is the case, but lets not resort to calling people names.
<PriceChild> I should change shell soon.
<tonyyarusso> wow...
 * tonyyarusso checks moon phase
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I've told this joke before...
<Myrtti> PriceChild: ... but do you know what's the combining characteristic of a (Linux) geek and a hermit crab?
<Myrtti> and the rest of you, shush
<tonyyarusso> hmmmm
<Myrtti> who amongst us knows the correct answer?
<Myrtti> don't spoil it yet though!
<PriceChild> Myrtti: no idea...
<Myrtti> *DRUMROLL*
<Myrtti> Both of them are constantly looking for a bigger shell!
<PriceChild> very good :)
<tonyyarusso> or, alternatively
<tonyyarusso> Both live alone!
<Myrtti> I don't
<Ng> who runs ubotu?
<Daviey> jussi01 is running ubottu
<Ng> actually I'm not sure if I even mean that bot. whichever one it is which prints out LP bug details
<Ng> I'm basically just curious if it's available for upstreams using LP to have lurk in their channels :)
<Myrtti> we're currently short in resources for even #ubuntu channels :-<
<Myrtti> ubottu's not on the same channels that ubotu was
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tempb0y> hello i'm having an issue joing #ubuntu
<Daviey> Ng: The source of ubotu is at least on LP - but i don't think a ubuntu sponsered bot would be in non ubuntu project channels
<Ng> Daviey: that's entirely fair enough, thanks :)
<tempb0y> can someone look into this?
<Daviey> but hey, could start your own instance
<Ng> indeed :)
<mc44> of course you could get canonical to host it, *cough*
<Ng> mc44: that's not up to me :)
<mc44> I know, sorry :)
<Myrtti> well he was patient
<yofel> Jack_Sparrow: After some thinking i recognised how hazardous what i wrote is
<mneptok> Ng: our ubuntoid code has a functional Bugtracker plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> yofel Yes.. that is not cool
<yofel> Jack_Sparrow: i'll refrain from writing something while being tired in the future
<Jack_Sparrow> <yofel>  mordof: rm -r -f * .*                   if you had not added that space by accident he could have lost everything
<Jack_Sparrow> <yofel> you used a space between * and .* ?
<Jack_Sparrow> If I thought you were being maliscious, I would kb you right now.. I do think it was from you being tired
<yofel> well yes, i use that command in a similar situation, but INSIDE a folder i want to remove the contents of...
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok Can you second opinion this..
<yofel> and i miscalculatet that...
<Jack_Sparrow> I normally would not hesitate to boot you...   Please please think twice in the future
<yofel> I will, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> I feel you are sincere
<yofel> and thanks for not kb me
<Jack_Sparrow> ok, thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> yofel if that is all.. please part ops
<applemilk> Not here
<applemilk> Okoay
<niggggers> wat
<Seeker`> erm...
<ompaul> hmmm
<Myrtti> I'm happy as a pig in poo
<Myrtti> wonderful
<mneptok> ojnk
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: do you know a thing or to about apache's mod_rewrite by any chance?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, very little a howto would know more ;-)
<tonyyarusso> bah
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, so I guess my knowledge counts as a thing but not two
<tonyyarusso> teh howtuz r failing me
<ompaul> arr what do you want to do?
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: Listen:443
<ompaul> Myrtti, haxors for the planetz
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I just want to rewrite all requests for http://myserver/folderA/foo to https://myserver/folderA/foo
<Myrtti> that's easypeasy
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: it's listening
<tonyyarusso> If I type it in as https it works fine.  I just can't get the rewrite/redirect
<tonyyarusso> Right now I have RewriteEngine On, RewriteCond %{HTTPS} off, RewriteRule ^/(.*)$ https://199.17.224.213$1 [R,L]
<ompaul> http://www.workingwith.me.uk/articles/scripting/mod_rewrite
<ompaul> http://plone.org/documentation/tutorial/plone-apache/virtualhost
<Myrtti> RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT}!443$
<Myrtti> RewriteRule ^(.*) https://host.com:443$1 [R=301,L]
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, ^^
<Myrtti> /me shrugs
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: RewriteCond: bad argument line '%{SERVER_PORT}!443$'
<Myrtti> okies, I'll go and look it up from a server I know works, hold on
<ompaul> has someone got a sense of humour?
<tonyyarusso> oh, I think I may have figured out the problem
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: sure - shoot
<Seeker`> ompaul: I've got one somehwere
<Seeker`> ompaul: shall I go find it
<Seeker`> ?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, the fact I tried to unop someone in #ubuntu and I got ops
<ompaul> strange
<tonyyarusso> odd
<tonyyarusso> new services thing?
<ompaul> not sure
<tonyyarusso> Doesn't appear to be the case - I'm getting the normal kinds of messages
<ompaul> I just opped you and deoped you tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: I seem to have confused it and made both ports 80 and 443 SSL-aware, which apparently doesn't work well.  Need separate VHOSTS or something
<Myrtti> good idea
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: fun
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, got that ok
<ompaul> still confused a little but not worried
<tonyyarusso> now the next question
<Myrtti> did you find the answer already
<Myrtti> I finally found how I did mine
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: I found a possible factor - still listening.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso,  you are restarting I take it
<tonyyarusso> ompaul:
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: yeah
<Myrtti> Options +FollowSymLinks
<Myrtti> RewriteEngine on
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: okay, that's a bit weird - apparently you can op anyone without opping yourself first, regardless of whether they're on the access list or not
<Myrtti> RewriteRule (.*) https://www.newdomain.com/$1 [R=301,L]
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: erm
<Myrtti> that's how It's Always Been
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, you could always do that and you can always ask chanserv to do so
<tonyyarusso> really?
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> yes
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<Myrtti> I've opped wobblywu in -offtopic just for kicks and giggles
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> he wasn't fast enough to do a thing though
<Myrtti> :-D
<ompaul> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Myrtti> /me hides
<ompaul> Myrtti, he knows its you now
<ompaul> that is the way of the chanserv
<Myrtti> sure he knows
<ompaul> see what I mean
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: did someone drop their lunch tray?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> /me considers opping topyli
<inx-one_> so, what can I do to fix my configs so that they actually work with the *intelligent* changes that appear to have occurred with regard to ops etc. ?
<Myrtti> depends on your configs really
<inx-one_> since these configs have worked since 2005...
<Myrtti> s/configs/client/
<Myrtti> I'm a lucky bastard, all my aliases that I've used work as they've always done
<inx-one_> Myrtti: both irssi and xchat fail with autobleh and seveas scripts respectively
 * tonyyarusso hasn't tried bleh yet - better look soon
<Myrtti> I tried bleh... when was it...
<Myrtti> few years back
 * tonyyarusso heads home
<inx-one_> and thjoreauputic seems to have disappeared from the access lists
<Myrtti> looooong time ago
<tonyyarusso> inx-one_: I think that was part of the "spring cleaning" - you should be easily instated upon request.
<inx-one_> tonyyarusso: which godlike figure do I need to kowtow to ?
 * inx-one_ is annoyed
<inx-one_> Oh really, I don't think I can be bothered. So long, it was a nice ride...
<Seeker`> O.o
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I show comments from "muted" people I need the full command  +e or something
<Seeker`> I think it depends on how they are muted
<Seeker`> In some cases, being +o will let you see what they say
<Seeker`> I *think* that +b %*!*@host means that you cant do that though
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Pici> you need +z
<Pici> My mute alias sets +zb %whatever
<Seeker`> Pici: You mean the muted user needs +z
<Pici> Seeker`: No, its a channel mode
<Seeker`> hmm
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-06
<Myrtti> nini everyone
 * Seeker` wonders if nalioth is awake / available to talk
<Seeker`> wow, robotgeek got +v before he actually joined the channel
<robotgeek> Seeker`: really?
<tonyyarusso> not on my screen
<tonyyarusso> that would be impressive though
<robotgeek> i promise, i know nothing about that :)
<Seeker`> -02:32:30- ~s~ mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek] by ChanServ
<Seeker`> -02:32:30- ~s~ robotgeek (robotgeek) > (n=robotgee@c-71-207-233-51.hsd1.al.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu-ops
 * Seeker` should get back to writing his PHP
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> many + people here I see :)
<lifeless> I'm hoping to get a (probably few contributors, but any >> none) #ubuntu-la channel going. (la is the language code - Latin, as opposed to 'Latin America' or anything like that)
<lifeless> #ubuntu-la is however registered with chanserv
<lifeless> but not listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tonyyarusso> lifeless: -la is reserved for Laos.
<lifeless> ah
<tonyyarusso> try -lat maybe?
<lifeless> do we have a convention for language communities rather than country communities?
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure.  Either way, #ubuntu-irc would be the appropriate place to ask rather than here.  Try that.
<lifeless> K. I'm chasing pointers - persia sent me here. Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> ah, hehe
<Seeker`> I believe that there is currently no naming system in place for different languages
<Seeker`> only different countries, of the form #ubuntu-cc, where cc is the iso country code
<lifeless> thanks Seeker`
<lifeless> I think I'll hang in #ubuntu-translators for a bit; see if that raises any possibilities
<tonyyarusso> lifeless: for what it's worth, I do know that translator teams' mailing lists are using the three-letter codes now
<lifeless> tonyyarusso: three letter iso language code?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<lifeless> so its a little annoying that both ubuntu-la and ubuntu-lat are taken
<lifeless> :(
<Seeker`> lifeless: anything else we can help you with?
<lifeless> until I get some guidance from $various sources about a good next step - nope
<lifeless> thanks for asking
<Seeker`> I'm afraid that this channel isn't really for idling ing
<Seeker`> *in
<Seeker`> lifeless: ^
<mneptok> Seeker`: lifeless is my date.
<mneptok> lifeless: semper ubi sub ubi.
<lifeless> always where under where ?
<lifeless> >WTF>
<lifeless> Seeker`: ok, I can not-idle here. tchau
<Seeker`> hmm, bedtime
<Seeker`> g'night
<john__> hi guys
<john__> when will i be unbanned
<elky_work> john__: not whilever you pull stunts like you did a few hours ago. if you cannot cease that, then you will not fit in with our channels. please '/msg ubottu guidelines' and read what it tells you. follow those rules for the next week in the places you can still get to, and we may consider allowing you back
<john__> stunts?
<john__> Learn the definition,.
<john__> no
<john__> What are your channels
<john__> So I can know to stay away from them
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 07:35:09] --> applemilk has joined this channel (n=bababooe@cpe-71-72-82-183.columbus.res.rr.com).
<john__> i switched to debian anyways
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 07:35:25] <applemilk> Not here
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 07:35:25] <applemilk> Okoay
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 07:35:43] <-- applemilk has left this channel ("Leaving").
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 07:39:50] --> niggggers has joined this channel (n=bababooe@cpe-71-72-82-183.columbus.res.rr.com).
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 07:39:52] <niggggers> wat
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 07:39:54] <-- niggggers has left this channel ("Leaving").
<elky_work> john__: your behaviour wont last long there, trust me on this.
<john__> what the fuck does Not here, Okoay have to do with that
<john__> I mean wow
<john__> If I look for an OP and go there
<john__> That's fucking dangerous
<john__> I understand the second one
<john__> But the first,
<john__> Care to explain?
<elky_work> riddence.
<elky_work> sheesh, highlighting too much by accident trips him up
<john__> Okay then
<john__> When will I be unbanned?
<elky_work> i already answered that.
<john__> When?
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 13:18:17] <elky_work> john__: not whilever you pull stunts like you did a few hours ago. if you cannot cease that, then you will not fit in with our channels. please '/msg ubottu guidelines' and read what it tells you. follow those rules for the next week in the places you can still get to, and we may consider allowing you back
<elky_work> then.
<john__> Okay
<john__> I am following those rules
<john__> In fucking Debian channels.
<elky_work> you just failed. sorry.
<elky_work> goodbye.
<john__> no
<elky_work> yay, pm harrasssment now
<elky_work> i am being told to assault theoretical children now
<elky_work> ooh, now a language lesson
<elky_work> he's rather a broken record now
<elky_work> shall i paste the contents of our PM, john__?
<elky_work> well, 'your PM' would be more appropriate, since i havent said anythign to you privately.
<elky_work> he's got a 2 second counter piping 'NIGGER' to me.
<tonyyarusso> <sarcasm>clever</sarcasm>
<elky_work> tonyyarusso: yes. ingenious.
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 13:28:27] <john__> SERIOUS
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 13:28:29] <john__> BUSINESS
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 13:28:31] <john__> NOOOO
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 13:28:33] <john__> NOT UBUNTU
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 13:28:37] <john__> I UPGRADED FRMO DAPPER
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 13:28:39] <john__> I'M USING UBUNTU ITCHY BADGER
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 13:28:43] <john__> HELP
<Hobbsee> itchy badger.  nice.
<elky_work> yeah. i just about choked on my lunch reading this
<Hobbsee> oh well, that's clearly not supported, so.. :)
<elky_work> yep
<elky_work> someone may want to catalyse this fellow, since i clearly am incapable of bending to his will.
<Hobbsee> or just let him be, till he either a) sobers up or b) grows up
<elky_work> i dont think this is a counter, i think it's him pasting crap.
<Jack_Sparrow> elky_work it isnt him.. it is his drunken room mate
<elky_work> Jack_Sparrow: of course it is
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<elky_work> now to step in some puke and go eat chinese
<elky_work> 008-06-06 13:32:11] <john__> .
<elky_work> that's the current mode of spam
<Seeker`> he has a point
<elky_work> Seeker`: lots of them. one every two seconds.
<elky_work> i think it's now up to staff if this sort of harrassment is allowed against channel ops/GCs, since afaik it's not allowed against actual staff.
<Seeker`> elky_work: have you reported it to staff?
<Hobbsee> elky_work: then repoint him to a staffer who can help him?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: it won't matter if she reports it - it'll actually have to happen to them, before they'll react.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: anyone can report anything, true or not
<elky_work> im kinda working, eating and peeing myself laughing atm. when one activity ceases i'll ping a staffer
<Hobbsee> haha
<Seeker`> well, nothing will get done at all if you dont actually *tell* staff it is happening.
<elky_work> Seeker`: he's not exactly dangerous, and i know nothing will happen anyway
<elky_work> Hobbsee: how does one do /wii in konvi? :(
<elky_work> he's stopped. zomg.
<Hobbsee>  /whois?
<elky_work> Hobbsee: /wii is /whois with idle time.
<Seeker`> /whois nickname nickname
<elky_work> oh
<Seeker`> i.e. /whois elky_work elky_work
<elky_work> wow, pricechild is an identified user twice over
<elky_work> also, this nasi goreng is the worst nasi goreng ever.
<SportChick> elky_work: I tried to query him but he seems to be offline now?
<elky_work> yeah, just noticed. i didnt see a quit message in the PM though
<elky_work> want me to publish his 13 minutes of lameness in a pastebin or somewhere?
<elky_work> done anyway .. http://www.pastebin.ca/1040079 (bad language warning)
<wgrant> Nice work.
<elky_work> SportChick: the lamer has done little besides waste our time and be abusive all week
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, owh said: ubottu: nealmcb is a semi humorous individual.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, nealmcb said: ubottu: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu.  For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, nealmcb said: ubottu: virtualization is <reply> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<SportChick> elky_work: unfortunately I need to get him to be a pita to me since he's been harassing you in PM.  If you can get him to do it in channel, just whisper one of us that is in the channel
<nealmcb> LjL: note the few hesitant starts above re: reforming the factoids on virtualization and kvm for hardy
<nealmcb> but we might get some better ones after soren and sommer get involved
<elky_work> SportChick: if 'in channel' is enough, please search the logs of this channel for "john__"
<elky_work> actually, search for "cpe-71-72-82-183.columbus.res.rr.com" as it'll show all his idiocy
<SportChick> elky_work: /lastlog cpe-71-72-82-183.columbus.res.rr.com
<SportChick> lol, mt
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 15:41:54] [Error] LASTLOG: Unknown command.
<elky_work> konvi sucks
<elky_work> [2008-06-06 15:42:15] [Error] WII: Unknown command.
<elky_work> as i was saying
<Myrtti> moin
<elky_work> dont read the backlog, it'll hurt
<Myrtti> of course I read it
<Myrtti> nothing as bad that has happened the last few nights
<elky_work> masochist
<elky_work> yeah
<Myrtti> it's an exception if I don't read some channels backlog
<elky_work> anyway, im heading off. cyas
<Myrtti> cya
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> perhaps I'll need to start drinking coffee again
<bazhang_> [John_Nielsen] (n=chatzill@r220-101-84-40.cpe.unwired.net.au): New Now Know How
<bazhang_> seems strangely familiar
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, DanaG said: !testdisk is http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<bazhang_> lee[linux] (n=lee@d122-105-5-32.sbr8.nsw.optusnet.com.au) has left #ubuntu ("bye fuckers") nice part message
<Myrtti> /me looks at her fridge, growls
<Myrtti> jussi01: poit
<bazhang_> wow xchat just deopped me in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> xchat?
<Myrtti> o__0
<bazhang_> oddly enough I can still op though
<bazhang_> just the (+tncz etc) is changed
<Myrtti> [09:44] *** mode/#ubuntu [+o bazhang_] by <ChanServ>
<Myrtti> [09:44] < Chousuke> selocol: well, not killall
<Myrtti> [09:44] *** mode/#ubuntu [-o bazhang_] by <ChanServ>
<Myrtti> that's all I can see...
<bazhang_> heh Myrtti ; opping seems to have restored it-->perhaps chanserv.py issue?
<Myrtti> must be your client
<Myrtti> prolly yes
<Myrtti> lemme check rawlog
<bazhang_> okay thanks
<Myrtti> bwah. My rawlog doesn't extend that far
<bazhang_> just have to wait until chanserv.py breaks completely then go to irssi :)
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: poit
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: how can I make a suggestion of a point in agenda for the next irc council meeting?
<Myrtti> is there an official way of doing it?
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: should beable to just add it i would assume <assuming IRC council meetings are for public and not just council memebers>
<ubuntugeek> need operator from #ubuntu-ru
<Myrtti> they're even less here than in -irc
<Mez> hmm. poked a few of their ops about -irc
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> does -irc have an onjoin notice?
<Mez> not that I know of
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> it should have
<Myrtti> "WELCOME TO THE UBUNTU EMBASSY"
<Mez> lol
 * Mez -> smoke
<elky> mez you dont, do you?
<Myrtti> :-o
<Pici> elkbuntu: pm?
<elkbuntu> Pici, when? my system hard locked before
<Pici> elkbuntu: no, can I send you one now?
<elkbuntu> sure
<Mez> elkbuntu, dont what?
<elkbuntu> smoke
<Myrtti> ;____;
<Mez> elkbuntu, yes, I do..
<elkbuntu> you just ceased to be cute :(
<Myrtti> /me slaps Mez in the back and secretly put a nicotine patch too
<elkbuntu> (yes yes, i know i used to)
<Myrtti> *snif*
<Mez> elkbuntu, I was cute before ?
<Myrtti> instant cute--;
<Mez> elkbuntu, *shrugs* smoking is my choice...
<elkbuntu> Mez, your hackergotchi is like cute in a japanese anime way
<Mez> elkbuntu, er... thanks ... I think
<elkbuntu> Mez, yes, i know.
<Mez> and lol @ Myrtti
<Pici> ^_^
<elkbuntu> but smoking doesnt mesh well with anime cute
<Myrtti> /me puts a question mark after Mez's name in her list
<Mez> elkbuntu, hehe ... fair enough
<Myrtti> :-P
<Mez> LMAO @ Myrtti
<Pici> A list eh...
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> only kidding
<Mez> Shes making a list, checking it twice...
<Mez> elkbuntu, thanks for the cute comment - but *shrugs* I smoke.. so what? it doesnt make ANY difference whatsoever to who I am... and *shrugs* It's mainly out of boredom that I smoke to be fair ..
<elkbuntu> i used to be the same, but it's one of those things that changes how you think of a person.
<Pici> I agree.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: did you give up?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, it was either that or suffocate trying. gotta love chest colds
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Mez> elkbuntu, indeed. But then you know about smoking ;) If I want to give up - I will... I just dont see the point in doing right now.
<Mez> Lol - I actually did give up for like - a year and a half - cause my Ex asked me to stop
<Hobbsee> the whole 'killing you slowly' thing is irrelevant, yeah ;P
<elkbuntu> Mez, i've only ever given up smoking by being too sick to smoke ;)
<Mez> and the reason I started again was purely cause she started smoking ... lol - so I thought "why shouldnt I"
<Mez> elkbuntu, and if that wasnt the case - would you still be a smoker?
<elkbuntu> more than likely
<Mez> fair play elkbuntu  ;)
<Myrtti> /me cries
<Mez> at least you're honest about it ;)
<Myrtti> I've never tried, when my dad was in ICU two weeks ago the sight of seeing him cough made me cry
<elkbuntu> im on public record as having scabbed a smoke off a security guard at frankfurt airport, i cant quite deny ever smoking ;)
 * Mez is a considerate smoker - I used to go outside anyways when there wasnt the smoking ban in place... 
<Mez> I dont mind people not liking smoking, but being sealotrous about it - I dont like
 * Pici dictionaries
<elkbuntu> Pici, zealot might be more to what he was saying, dunno
<Myrtti> Pici: tell me tell me
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: haha :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yes, but if you and i didn't tell, no one would have known about that.
<Hobbsee> wait, you blogged it.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yeah
<elkbuntu> speaking of zealotry, i need to find me microsoft people to quiz about linux fanbois.
<Pici> Myrtti: Dictionary suggests sealords as an alternative
<Myrtti> lol
<elkbuntu> Mez, did you mean zealotry?
<Mez> I meant someone who is being a zealot
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> it's actually one of my favourite words
<Myrtti> /me gives elkbuntu the email addy of her ex who used to run Finlands second most popular Linux mirror, teaching her irssi and basics of Linux, now studying as MCSE and praising MS
<Myrtti> traitor
<pleia2> Myrtti: my current boyfriend is a .net developer, aaah :)
<elkbuntu> haha
<Myrtti> pleia2: I'm running Virtualboxed XP with Visual Studio 2008 Express C# as we speak...
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, please. im gathering data for my next talk tour
<Myrtti> though I know jack**** about C¤
<Hobbsee> you people apparently have bad taste in men...
 * elkbuntu grins at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, pleia2 used to be with a gentoo user, so yeah ;)
 * elkbuntu ducks pleia2's wrath.
<pleia2> lol
<Hobbsee> even that's slightly better...
<pleia2> redhat > debian > gentoo > debian > ubunt
<pleia2> u
<pleia2> :)
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: he used to be nice
<Pici> > linspire
<Myrtti> I hooked up with him when I had windows and he had debian.
<elkbuntu> so debian is both better and worse than gentoo?
<Myrtti> now it's vice cersa
<Myrtti> versa, even
<pleia2> elkbuntu: yes
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: you can't argue with maths
<Hobbsee> yes you can.  the maths can be wrong.
<elkbuntu> having been working in a red hat shop the past month, i must say that im not entirely comfortable with the red hat way
<PriceChild> maths is neva wrong
<PriceChild> just like me
<PriceChild> just like /me watches hobbsee's face
<PriceChild> grrr evil irssi
<elkbuntu> spammy spammy pricey
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: well, the maths itself is probably never wrong.  it's those who do not understand the fine points of maths, and attempt to create more maths, whcih is wrong.
<Pici> Its math, not maths.
<Daviey> s/math/maths/
<Hobbsee> Pici: other way around in this country.
<Daviey> \o/
<Hobbsee> damn american.
<Pici> Well one of our countries is wrong.
<pleia2> and ours is bigger
<Hobbsee> yes, you who piggibacked off the americans is wrong.
<elkbuntu> Pici, depends where you're from in this country
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, vic still say 'math'
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: do they?  they need further catalysing, then.
 * Hobbsee beats wgrant with a stick
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, im not entirely comfortable with that topic... its hard enough to have #u-w taken seriously
<Myrtti> hold on, I've got even better idea coming
 * Pici holds on
<Myrtti> http://www.lyricstime.com/prince-computer-blue-lyrics.html :-o
<Mez> Small point... the language name says it all. "English" ... from "England" - that means the correct is maths.
<Mez> plus, simply, "math(s)" is a contraction
<Mez> "Mathematic"
<elkbuntu> Mez, everyone knows americans do not speak english.
<Mez> or "Mathematics"
<Mez> which is correct?
<elkbuntu> Mez, i think you might find it's dependant alot on the primary contextual use. im not a linguist, so i have no idea if americans even say 'mathematics' but i'll guarantee they do say 'mathamatical' ie mathematical equation.
 * Mez shrugs
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, nice find with those lyrics btw
<Myrtti> I just thought "Purple rain is every girls fave album of Prince"
<Myrtti> chiching. Computer Blue. instant WTH
<Myrtti> (I've never listened to him, that was a quote from some silly 80's music magazine)
<Pici> prince scares me
<elkbuntu> rightly so
 * wgrant stabs elkbuntu dead.
<wgrant> We do *not* say math.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, every other victorian i know does
<wgrant> elkbuntu: I don't know any who do
<wgrant> (and that's a fairly large sample size, doing lots of engineering subjects)
<elkbuntu> it could have changed in the time since i was in highschool, but 'math' was how all the victorians referred to mathematics back then
<wgrant> That's not how it is now.
<elkbuntu> good. i always wanted to stab people who said it :Þ
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> It might have been natural selection at work.
<elkbuntu> thank goodness you're canadian not american
<wgrant> Indeed.
<elkbuntu> anyway, ninite
<wgrant> Night.
<jussi01_> yippee
<Myrtti> jussio1: uh-oh?
 * jussio1 is back in Suomi :D
<Myrtti> \o/
<Myrtti> jussio1: please tell me you're running your system in otherwise Finnish locale but that the language is English?
<Myrtti> pliz
<jussio1> Myrtti: huh?
<Myrtti> I got annoyed that my calendar starts on sunday and decided that I'll switch the locale to Finnish for everything else but the language used
<Myrtti> Now I'm stuck somewhere between Järjestelmä, Laskin and Pääte
<wgrant> Ääääh! Too many umlauts.
<jussio1> Myrtti: if you are talking about my server, then I have no idea - i didnt set it up
<Myrtti> no, your own computah
<jussio1> ahhh
<jussio1> Im on windows xp ... sadly atm - tell you about it when I get home though
<Myrtti> /me whacks wgrant in the head with Ekiga-ohjelmistopuhelin
 * wgrant falls over.
<jussio1> I havent yet figured out how to connect via my n95 - perhaps tyou can help with that
<Myrtti> /me rummages thru the system, finds the deadly weapon called Rytmilaatikko-musiikkisoitin and prepares for the final stroke
<Myrtti> goddamnit I HATE THIS FINNISH SYSTEM
<Myrtti> awful
<wgrant> Myrtti: What's wrong with Finnish?
<jussio1> lol
 * jussio1 hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> wgrant: nothing per se if you're used to it - I'm not. When I started with Ubuntu, the translations were halfway done, and still are, it's awful to see mixed environment
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> I forget how complete various languages are.
<Myrtti> and oh, if you'd only know how horrible the translation of Virtualbox OSE was in Gutsy
<Myrtti> /me pukes
 * jussio1 pushes Myrtti towards the translation team
 * wgrant has no use for such virtualisation.
<Pici> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu sort by status
<Myrtti> jussio1: I get spammed with their mailinglist every day
<Pici> I'm not multilingual, is it easier for you to use a Finnish translated Ubuntu than using the English one?
<Myrtti> with the amount of time I spend in international English channels helping, no.
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (dfsd floofing)
<Myrtti> with the amount of time I spend googling for help, no
<Myrtti> most of the time I even think in English
<wgrant> I really should learn another couple of languages properly.
<Myrtti> most of the time I don't know the Finnish equivalent of the used word
<Myrtti> well, not most of the times, but in the software not yet translated
<Pici> Interesting...
<Myrtti> sometimes the Finnish ICT terminology is so horrible its easier to use techy ICT Finglish than try to grasp for plain Finnish equivalents
<jussio1> Myrtti: Id have to agree there
<Myrtti> everyone has an idea what you are talking about when you say proxy
<Myrtti> "välityspalvelin" sorta... I have to translate it to English before I understand what is meant
<Myrtti> and check if it's proxy that's meant
<Myrtti> this terminology is so new it's not yet sunk in
<Myrtti> perhaps after ten, twenty years "välityspalvelin" is more in use
<Pici> jussio1: Is there any chance that I could get a copy of the bans.db from the bantracker? I'm thinking of doing some bot hacking here and I need something pre-populated.
<jussio1> Pici: please get  Myrtti to get it for you - I cant at the moment
<Myrtti> Pici: hold on
<stdin> Pici: http://jussi01.com/web/tmp/bans.db (21 MB)
<Myrtti> stdin: pm's have been invented
<Myrtti> :-<
<stdin> Myrtti: it's a temp link :)
<stdin> Myrtti: but, yeah
<Pici> stdin: Thanks
<Pici> stdin: I'll let you know when I'm done
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks too
<jussio1> thanks stdin :)
<stdin> 6MB of bans in 10 days, not bad :p
<Pici> stdin: done
<jussio1> ok, im off now as the battery is dead on my lappy
<Myrtti> I HATE THIS FINNISH CRUD
<Myrtti> ok, the translation is actually nice
<Myrtti> but...
<Myrtti> Tarvitsee noutaa 90,7kB arkistoista. Levytilaa kuluu 614kB purkamisen jälkeen.
<Myrtti>                 Riippuvuudet: python-debian (>= 0.1.4) mutta se ei ole asennettavissa
<Myrtti> Resolving dependencies...
<Myrtti> greaaat.
<Pici> LANG=C
<Myrtti> Seuraavat toiminnot selvittävät nämä riippuvuudet:
<Myrtti> export LANG=en_GB.UTF8
<Myrtti> /me relogins to see if that does again something
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> *sigh
<Myrtti> /me gives up
<Pici> Gotta put it in your ~/.profile iirc
<Myrtti> /me stares Pici with utter incomprehension and twirls her hair around her finger
<Myrtti> OH.
<Myrtti> </sarcasm>
<Myrtti> yes, I did that.
<Pici> just now?
<Myrtti> no, since...
<Myrtti> since two hours, three reboots and eight relogins before
<Myrtti> it just gets worse every boot
<Pici> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales locales ?
 * Pici is just guessing now
<Myrtti> Pici: shuddup.
 * Pici shuts up
<Myrtti> /me looks at ther virtualized XP which asked which locale AND which language to use and works perfectly
<Myrtti> *grumble*
<Myrtti> stjuuuuped JUbuntu dunno nutin redneckhickey damned os
<Seeker`> lo
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: noted
<Jack_Sparrow> What is noted
<Myrtti> that the $adjective that you just banned at #u is now at -ot
<Jack_Sparrow> He just wouldnt quit
<Jack_Sparrow> Hope you have better luck
<Myrtti> /me hums
 * Nafallo tickles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> ojdå
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<PriceChild> Myrtti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820084 will cheer you up
<Myrtti> [19:58] < socr> I do not think iptables is started in eeexubuntu, is it ?
<Myrtti> as I said. ERRR.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: ooooohh...
<PriceChild> Myrtti: hmm?
<Myrtti> /me drooools over the picture of long-haired Mark
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> /me wonders if she has an account at ubuntuforums
<Myrtti> I do!
<Myrtti> Welcome, Myrtti.
<Myrtti> You last visited: July 23rd, 2007
<Myrtti> lol
<PriceChild> Bad Myrtti.
<Myrtti> as always, I confess nothing
<Myrtti> aaaabsolutely nothing
<Myrtti> yes, I do know I'm naughty and all.
<Myrtti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5130485#post5130485
<PriceChild> Myrtti: 7 posts?!
<Myrtti> since I've been one of the admins in the biggest hardware forums in Finland for several years, I've started to avoid forums
<Myrtti> especially since the collective memory of them is surpricingly long
<Myrtti> the aforementioned forums still remembers the "triangle drama of Noseman, Myrtti and wardog" and it's been five years since that happened
<PriceChild> i've neglected the forums lately
<PriceChild> my	wow are you like a legend?
<Myrtti> unfortunately yes.
<PriceChild> were you the force for good or evil?
<Myrtti> the forum has ~50 000 nicks.
<Myrtti> the reason
<Myrtti> I wrote down the first set of rules in the forum
<Myrtti> http://keskustelu.plaza.fi/muropaketti/bbs/t376852
<Myrtti> "Puolijumalat: Sampsa Kurri, Mikron eDome
<Myrtti> Pyövelit: CP-Geek, Gira, Myrtti, Satai Vesa
<Myrtti> Poliisit: banton, -Cone-, erion (ent. Hyperion), Fiiu, HWM, JtX, Juze3000, Kennedy, Mace, Midian, Sheiben, TGX, tretjakov
<Myrtti> "semi gods: Sampsa..."
<Myrtti> "executors: CP-Geek..."
<Myrtti> "police: ..."
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, google-bot said: !bd is banglay kotha bolte chaile #ubuntu-bd channel e join korun
<stdin> bd?
<Myrtti> bangladesh.
<Myrtti> I believe
<stdin> looks like it, that's a TLD I've never seen before though
<ubottu> In ubottu, pepperjack said: what is love
<ompaul> !bot > pepperjack
<Myrtti> baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more...
<Myrtti> /me feels oddly young again
<ompaul> Myrtti, compared with me ....
<ompaul> etc
<Myrtti> ompaul: true
<mneptok> the year was nineteen-dickety-three ...
<Myrtti> nope, 1980.
<Myrtti> august.
<mneptok> i was in high school.
<ompaul> mneptok, that was soooooooooo long ago I can remember it
<Myrtti> /me rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> *gets candy*
<Myrtti> /me forgot where her candies are, gets cookies instead
<Seeker`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/237852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237852 in ubuntu "Freenode #ubuntu* Channels are Too Fragmented, Over-specialised and "on-topic"" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Myrtti> ecuse me, but
<Myrtti> WTF
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> they are wrong
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> shlomi whatever
<Myrtti> /ignore
<Nafallo> Myrtti: look tomorrow. you are drunk now :-)
 * Seeker` is tempted to comment
<Myrtti> Nafallo: already /msg #ubuntu-women FYI: <url>
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-07
<Myrtti> all I can say is that although I do agree with him on most of the issues, I know that I cannot be taken as the "mean value" of all the women in FLOSS and can understand why he was shunned (even if I don't follow LinuxChix ML's anymore)
<Seeker`> claiming that ubuntu is doomed is a bit OTT though
<Myrtti> it is
<Seeker`> we cant do anything about the mailing lists
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> /me shakes her head
<Seeker`> the irc council could get involved int he fact that he was asked to leave -women
<Seeker`> but thats about it
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/237852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237852 in ubuntu "Freenode #ubuntu* Channels are Too Fragmented, Over-specialised and "on-topic"" [Undecided,Invalid]
 * PriceChild takes a look then moves on
<Daviey> 00:15 <kmoumo> hi
<Daviey> 00:15 <kmoumo> a s l
<Daviey> he's in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> fcol
<Seeker`> fcol?
<tomaw> evening.
<Seeker`> lo
<tomaw> how goes ubuntuland?
<Seeker`> not bad
<Seeker`> how goes staffland?
<tomaw> Quiet enough for me to say hi here  it seems :)
 * PriceChild fires up a tor client
<PriceChild> Night :)
<Seeker`> tomaw: looking forward to the weekend?
<tomaw> It's already here for me :)
<Seeker`> oh?
<tomaw> I have a date with someone who has a pet snail.
<tomaw> Can't get a better weekend than that, I think :)
<Seeker`> :D
<Seeker`> when is the date?
<tomaw> an undefined evening this week :)
<Seeker`> good luck :)
<john__> hi
<Seeker`> lo
<john__> Okay guys
<john__> Unban me from Ubuntu or not
<john__> i dont care now
<john__> i'm getting on windows in a few days but would like to say sorry and i personally hate ubuntu and was just trolling
<john__> it wont happen again because i'll either be banned and/or because i'm on windows or debian so sorryfor the trouble i caused you but..... here's what people in the irc's  been saying:
<john__> ubuntu users don't say "fuck"
<john__> so
<john__> that's all i did and a big deal was made out of it
<john__> if you can't handle "fuck" because you consider this user-friendly, you need to ask your mom to try ubuntu as her first linux os without any instructions
<john__> goodbye
<jrib> what in the...?
<Seeker`> *shrugs*
<nalioth> another happy customer
<Seeker`> he's been here on and off for quite a while
<Jack_Sparrow> That is the same drunk that has been trolling the channel for days
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (horaciocs)
<nalioth> klined
<nalioth> will be back, i'm sure
<zewb> hey guyz
<zewb> i hear theres a lot of dick sucking going on in here
<jussi01> can anyone explain why:
<jussi01> !-nice
<ubottu> nice is <alias> terminal - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 21:53:33
<jussi01> What does nice have to do with terminal?
<nalioth> terminals are nice
<nalioth> don't deny it
<jussi01> nalioth: true, but so are many other things...
<nickrud> my, the logs for this channel were strange recently
<jussi01> nickrud: how so?
<nickrud> crazed people dropping in. Language not something I think bears repeating.
 * nickrud no longer wonders why ops seem crazy, it's self innoculation
<jussi01> Heh... yeah, about that
<jussi01> !-opsnack
<ubottu> opsnack has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2007-03-26 19:44:08 - last edited by Myrtti on 2008-06-04 20:48:29
<jussi01> hrm... looks like Myrtti doesnt like peanuts... :P
<nickrud> allergic I think
<nickrud> someone was anyway
<jussi01> probably ompaul...
<Cthalupa> I'm banned from #ubuntu - I'm guessing since I'm accessing it from a (somewhat) public shell provider, that someone on it got the entire server banned.
<Cthalupa> Pretty sure that since I've only been in there once or twice before, and never even said anything, I didn't do it ;)
<nickrud> Cthalupa the guy that banned your network (and can therefore unban you) is asleep, won't be around for a few hours yet
<Cthalupa> Alright, thanks for the fast response
<Myrtti> jussi01: I like them, Jack_Sparrow was allergic
<elkbuntu> Cthalupa, you can always go into #freenode and beg for an unffiliated cloak
<elkbuntu> we tend to not allow anonymisers at all anyway, as their use:abuse ratio is abysmal
<nickrud> s/beg/ask politely/ , they don't respond well to beggars ;)
<elkbuntu> this is true
<Myrtti> and here ompaul comes to save the day
<elkbuntu> i see he's got somewhere though
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul> sup?
<ompaul> silence is defeat will never be allowed into #ubuntu the usefulness vs the troll like activities are like 1:100
<ompaul> Cthalupa, does that answer your unasked question?
<Cthalupa> Understood
<ompaul> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ompaul> get yourself a real nick and register it and you can get in
<ompaul> get yourself a cloak
<ompaul> Cthalupa, anything else we can help you with?
<Cthalupa> Nope, in #freenode asking for a cloak now. Thank you
<ompaul> please see the topic here
<Cthalupa> Alright. Goodbye, and thanks for the help
<ompaul> have a good day
<Cthalupa> You too
<ompaul> I am already ;)
<ompaul> hehe
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> Cthalupa, you can always go into #freenode and beg for an unffiliated cloak
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> we tend to not allow anonymisers at all anyway, as their use:abuse ratio is abysmal
<Myrtti> tales from the crypt: there's absolutely no better way to tackle hangover than to get a sudden urge to clean the place which includes: 1) tossing away cabbage soup almost two months old, moldy and thick enough to block your toilet so that you have to shove your hand up to your shoulders among moldy cabbage smelling cold water to unblock it...
<ompaul> Myrtti, tooooo much info
<Myrtti> :-D
<elkbuntu> i *was* eating :-/
<ompaul> I am going out - it is Saturday
<ompaul> ;-#0
<ompaul> hu
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> that qualifies as a typo
<ompaul> cheers later
<Myrtti> /me hides
<ikonia> gents who's awake
<ikonia> I suspect help will be needed in 2 minutes in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ikonia: im kind of here
<ikonia> hang around for a second #ubuntu's becoming issues
<ikonia> ahhh here is one of the issues now
<fleebailey33> meh
<fleebailey33> ill stop
<fleebailey33> :)
<ikonia> it's not funny
<fleebailey33> ok
<ikonia> telling people sudo rm -rf / in a public channel of new users is not funny
<fleebailey33> granted
<ikonia> then calling people stupid - thats not cool either
<fleebailey33> k
<ikonia> fleebailey33: I assume you know the rules of ubuntu's usage
<ikonia> in terms of the guidelines for the community ?
<fleebailey33> which is?
<ikonia> !coc | fleebailey33
<ubottu> fleebailey33: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> fleebailey33: have a read through those links
<fleebailey33> probably read em
<fleebailey33> back in warty
<ikonia> bottom line comes out as be polite and respectful to everyone - and "help" not cause damage
<ikonia> fleebailey33: looks like you could do with a refresher read though
<fleebailey33> hehe
<fleebailey33> or sleep
<fleebailey33> is good to
<ikonia> well, what ever changes your attitude would be appriciated
<fleebailey33> k
<ikonia> thanks, just remember 1000+ users, pretty issue to cause damage or cause offense
<ikonia> pretty issue ??? pretty easy I should say
<gnomefreak> IIRC that is a ban first than explain when they come here to complain or just forward them here
<fleebailey33> o.0 ban
<ikonia> gnomefreak: he came here of his own accord as no-one was around to kick/ban/mute on that command
<ikonia> comment
<gnomefreak> ah
<fleebailey33> +m #ubuntu?
<ikonia> which is appriciated as fleebailey33 get's the situation now
<fleebailey33> sounds cool
<ikonia> from what I'm reading
<fleebailey33> yeah
<fleebailey33> well peace
<fleebailey33> im off
<ikonia> better explained in here then in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> agreed
 * elkbuntu hits 'publish' and waits for the proverbial to hit the fan.
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: how do we go about suggesting things to the IRCC?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, writing to the irc list, ccing to the council list (irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com)
<elkbuntu> or viceversa with the to and cc
<gnomefreak> so its  apublic list?
<elkbuntu> publicly postable, but not publicly archived
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: thanks i will ponder some more on the topic before i write it up
<elkbuntu> feel free to use any council member as a bouncing board
<gnomefreak> is there a date for the next council meeting?
<gnomefreak> or are they as needed?
<elkbuntu> they're 'as we can agree on a time that every part of the world can get to
<elkbuntu> since we have to cover au, eu and uk now.
<elkbuntu> errr.
<elkbuntu> au, eu and us
<elkbuntu> finding a time suitible for all those areas is hell.
 * Hobbsee wonders what's happened now
<elkbuntu> nothing really
<Hobbsee> aww
<gnomefreak> ok ikonia you have ops around now. im gonna try to get some sleep as its 5am
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, Moniker42 said: !gary is "Gary is as Gary does, four fingers and a thumb!"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, Moniker42 said: !gary is not phear-worthy! *hides*
<Gary> lol
<bazhang_> LimCore> yey, another thing fails in ubuntu \o
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, butchoy said: ubottu: what is QEmu?.... never heard of that before....
<PriceChild> Jad gives a strange blog post.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, jad?
<PriceChild> planet
<elkbuntu> ... strange indeed
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: let us welcome HIM
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<elkbuntu> nah, im still waiting for microsoft employees to read my post
<PriceChild> awww saturday, no comics :(
<PriceChild> Right, I'm off to do some more mowing, don't press the red button.
<elkbuntu> aww!
<elkbuntu> but it's so shiny... and red... and buttony
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elkbuntu> thanks tomaw
<tomaw> np
<bazhang_> was off reading that planet blog post-->should have kicked waaaah right off the bat my bad
<elkbuntu> bazhang_, remember: we are not psychic.
<elkbuntu> remember v2: we are not psychologists.
<bazhang_> elkbuntu, turn away from the channel for just one minute...
<elkbuntu> bazhang_, yeah, we're not quite omnipresent either
<bazhang_> elkbuntu, too true :)
<elkbuntu> bazhang_, wanna take a look at siccness_?
 * elkbuntu mutters about gentoo trolls
<elkbuntu> loco problem. problem is everyone seems to like his company. he's doing this to irritate me because i had him banned in -au-chat for excessive swearing
<bazhang_> heh
<elkbuntu> i unbanned him and he went into a monologue-on-crac
<elkbuntu> +l
<elkbuntu> err. +k
<bazhang_> mute? or just kick
<elkbuntu> mute is all i did in -au-chat
<elkbuntu> he'll give up and leave there, he's only trolling to peeve me
<bazhang_> he is on mute now
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> and playing 'why, i was only helping' cards in -au-chat
<bazhang_> same in my PM
<elkbuntu> with or without swearing?
<bazhang_> so far without; though talking about 'downing 30 brews'
<Hobbsee> sicc.  what fun.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yeah. he's gone nuts. he met a few of us at LCA, and has decided we're all 'Utter Gimps'
<elkbuntu> http://pastebin.ca/1041167
<Hobbsee> fun
<bazhang_> more of the same now
<bazhang_> 'guaranteed to reduce channel to 900 users' in a week
<elkbuntu> im trying to not bite too much, since this is specifically aimed at me
<PriceChild> Has anyone got anything against removing the bans on emma in a few more channels? I was thinking almost all the bans now? I don't think we've heard much from her lately, nevermind bad? (elkbuntu Hobbsee nalioth LjL)
<elkbuntu> sure, but she's still on probation. if we find out she's going against anything in the guidelines she's out again. moreso if it's something we've explicitly told her to cease.
<ompaul> irc list is public archived
<PriceChild> would you ;grrr uside down b came off again
<ompaul> unless that was council
<PriceChild> 'p' yay fixed
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i had a problem with the x key at my old work
<PriceChild> I bet you have a few tales about that :)
<PriceChild> Would you prefer the one in -offtopic remained another week or so?
<elkbuntu> yes.
<elkbuntu> im not ready for her to go crazy there yet.
<wgrant> Can I convince somebody to mangle my cloak?
<elkbuntu> bazhang_, still around?
<PriceChild> wgrant: changing it to current nick?
<wgrant> PriceChild: Yes please.
<elkbuntu> bazhang_, if you are, and siccness shut up eventually, unmute him and we'll see if he goes off again. if so, ban and remove.
<PriceChild> wgrant: done
<wgrant> How long is it since he's been an Ubuntu user?
<wgrant> PriceChild: Danke.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, im not sure he ever actually was an ubuntu user
<bazhang_> elkbuntu, done
<wgrant> elkbuntu: I thought he was in the distant past, but perhaps not.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, only because i started -au-chat where he could talk footy cars and beer without obstructing general operation of -au
<wgrant> Right. He's always been nice and loud.
<elkbuntu> then he met a few of us at LCA and decided we're all loser, then i got too busy to keep him in line and he took to using the f-word and the phrase 'sex on $thing' too much
<wgrant> Ah, lovely.
<bazhang_> will be away for a bit
<ompaul> elkbuntu, to quote Myrtti your slip is showing
<elkbuntu> eh?
<Seeker`> +o somwhere
<elkbuntu> right. im too busy to pick up all these new codewords
<ompaul> elkbuntu, hehe
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: my usual response still applies.  she who cannot be named still argues and says she's not arguing, says she always follows instructions, when she doesn't, etc.
<Hobbsee> She does seem to be doing better - at least most of the time
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, which should make her reprieve short then.
<Hobbsee> supposedly
<Hobbsee> but, me not being in those channels doesn't give me so much of a say anymore.
<elkbuntu> that was your choice.
<Hobbsee> and i'm sure the trolls will be happy to note that they can get back in, just by waiting.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, AND they know if they do it again they will be removed
<elkbuntu> it's always been that way
<Hobbsee> yes, i know - wasn't saying that as a bad thing, just saying that it happens.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, this is well known
<Hobbsee> ompaul: ie, they can continue their behaviour, but less so than usual, and be let in
<ompaul> Hobbsee, the threshold does lower over time
<ompaul> this has been seen
<ompaul> Hobbsee, the main fact is we all suffer from the human condition
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, if she's still doing it, and we find out, she will be held accountable. there is no two ways about this.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i hope so.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i really hope so.
<elkbuntu> someone's awake
<elkbuntu> good luck jrib
<elkbuntu> jrib, having a good talk?
<jrib> splendid
<elkbuntu> he keeping his mouth clean?
<elkbuntu> (incase you dont know, this is the ubuntu-au-chat resident troll you're talking to)
<jrib> yes
<elkbuntu> he decided to help #ubuntu today because i unmuted him on the vow of ceasing swearing, then informed him that his flooding about TSM was more traffic than #ubuntu had, so he decided to try fix tha.
<wgrant> But TSM is so good! Hasn't he drilled it into your skull yet?
<elkbuntu> mind you his version of 'help' is to inform people how sucky things are, or tell them to work around problems by either buying new stuff or using 'an alternative'.
<elkbuntu> he's apparantly solved everyone's problems, or so we've been informed
<wgrant> He's a legend.
<elkbuntu> without a doubt
<elkbuntu> it's like if we sat in ##windows and informed every windows user to install linux and everything would be fixed.
<elkbuntu> and that's *all* we said
<wgrant> Sounds good. Let's head over there now.
<ompaul> wgrant, but think about it you would see people who still believed that what happened inside a computer was "magic" in fact I would go further and say "proprietary magic and should not be messed with except by wizards" and that really does hurt
<wgrant> ompaul: Where'd that come from? My three lines seem to have little relevance to that.
<ompaul> <wgrant> Sounds good. Let's head over there now.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Seen -au-chat?
<ompaul> wgrant, so I do read what you say ;-)
<elkbuntu> sorry no, sec
<wgrant> Must be un-CoC enough to dispose of him...
<elkbuntu> jrib, you dud, you.
<wgrant> Deadset dud, at that.
<elkbuntu> indeed
<jrib> when I asked siccness to stop breaking his responses up into multiple lines and offer constructive help, he said that wasn't his style, so he wouldn't help anymore.  Now I've asked him to stop telling people he can't help them (and now I've asked him to stop).  I have to go, but feel free to ban if he continues
<elkbuntu> i am abstaining from any decision pertaining a removal from the channel, but you need not.
<jrib> s/(.*)//
<elkbuntu> he's headed to bed. he'll continue tomorrow when he gets drunk again.
<wgrant> I think drunkenness is his default state.
<elkbuntu> if he doesnt have to work the next day, yes.
<elkbuntu> that's never been a valid excuse in #*buntu* though
<elkbuntu> as i mentioned to jrib before... this guy used to be an op of -au and -au-chat
<wgrant> I wondered where he'd gone from the access lists.
<elkbuntu> i removed him a while back when he decided to ban someone from -au for disagreeing with him
<wgrant> Ah. Lovely
<elkbuntu> wgrant, btw, the guy in -chat now is dead serious when he asks what things mean
 * ompaul breaks ompaul and gets to keep all the pieces
<ompaul> is there a factoid for those poor souls who insist on using windows partitions and they get some file system inconsistency junk error messages
 * ompaul offers nealmcb a seat at the table
<ompaul> pici has a life sorry weekend
<Seeker`> lo
<ompaul> evand, ^^ I think that you might be closest to an answer to that
 * ompaul just thinks ok - not saying, guessing
<bazhang_> smallfoot currently being mediated
<bazhang_> wants an ubuntu channel with no rules.
<elkbuntu> haha
<elkbuntu> explain that'd mean no rule to stop us kickbanning his butt to kingdom come
<bazhang_> how he ever got a cloak I cannot imagine.
<elkbuntu> his cloak has a - in it.. i thought that qualified for a /x-12355676 crappy thing
<bazhang_> smallfoot-, its like use mosquito spray in arctic referring to antivirus advice
<elkbuntu> that logic hurts my brain
<bazhang_> apparently #ubuntu is not the only channel he is being disruptive in either.
<elkbuntu> you mean other channels have rules too? drat! :)
<bazhang_> yeah; he asked again for a #norules channel :)
<elkbuntu> it conveniently exists
<bazhang_> hehe
<elkbuntu> he's just informed #freenode someone wants to removes his cloak
<bazhang_> he expressed much concern about that.
<bazhang_> said he would trade it for 1000 year ban in #ubuntu.
<elkbuntu> riiight, because he'll be around to see that ban lifted and all
<bazhang_> heh
<elkbuntu> and of course we'll be around to enforce it
<bazhang_> the singularity is near :)
<elkbuntu> he's in +1 too
<elkbuntu> anyway, it's 2am. im off to bed. cya
<bazhang_> cya
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, when you have a moment ping me please
<Jack_Sparrow> ping
<Jack_Sparrow> msg me
<nalioth> elkbuntu: - is the only non-alphanumeric character that is allowed in cloaks
 * jussi01 walks in
<Seeker`> lo jussi01
<jussi01> Heya Seeker`
<Seeker`> how be?
<jussi01> tired... but ok
<ompaul> Gary, vorian is a ctcp ping with a large series of numbers a bad thing?
<nalioth> ompaul: yes
<ompaul> nalioth, chris|
<ompaul> see - offtopic
<nalioth> we're having splits
<ompaul> nalioth, I notice
<nalioth> oh that
<nalioth> client idiocy
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> !whoami
<ubottu> Factoid whoami not found
<ompaul> !who am i
<ubottu> Factoid who am i not found
<Pici> !ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<Pici> @whoami
<ubottu> Pici: pici
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubottu> ompaul: ompaul
<ompaul> I am who I am because the bot says so?
<nickrud> we wave at ompaul
<ompaul> ubottu, in is #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> !in
<ubottu> in is #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ompaul> ubottu no in is  <reply> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, seraph said: ubottu: thanks. is that for gnome? is there any anything from cli (i remember, ooat, there was an apt-spy)?
<ompaul> !bot > seraph
<jussi01> !repomirror-#kubuntu is To find the fastest repo available, go to Adept - Manage Repositories and select "Other" from the drop down list, then click "Find Best Server"
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> !no, repomirror-#kubuntu is <reply>To find the fastest repo available, go to Adept - Manage Repositories and select "Other" from the drop down list, then click "Find Best Server"
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<nalioth> wtf is up with ubottu ?
<Seeker`> nalioth: ?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
 * nalioth grumbles about bots in general
<Seeker`> :/
<Myrtti> /me yawns
 * Seeker` prods the servesr
<ompaul> ikonia, you on planet IRC?
<Seeker`> anyone know what is up with the servers?
<Myrtti> fix my irc kthxbye
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti
<Myrtti> visitin at my moms :-)
<Seeker`> :D
<Myrtti> I gotta send this one picture to flickr...
<Myrtti> nah, didn't even take it
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2557627183/ Daddy ♥
<Myrtti> he made two of those, the other one has a plastic box as a roof so I can grow wheat on top of it :-P
<Ward198> my original nick is ghosted, can someone kick it?
<Ward198> i need to send a /msg so i need to identify
<PriceChild> Ward198: /msg nickserv help release
<PriceChild> Ward198: you don't need to be identified to message anymore, unless the other person is +E
<Ward198> PriceChild, never mind the person accepted PMs from unindentfied people :)
<Ward198> didnt notice that
<Ward198> i would like to know why i cant be in here?
<Ward198> am i banned from here too?
<PriceChild> Ward198: could you come back in an hour please?
<ompaul> Ward198, read the topic and then go away for an hour
<Ward198> well in an hour chences are large that im sleeping..........
<Ward198> well whatever, its not that you people care about ubuntu users anyway
<Seeker`> come back tomorrow then
<ompaul> this one can get back in - in an hour also  <Nicolas_Sarkozy>
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^
<ompaul> PriceChild, have a look at the pm
<Gary> Myrtti: lol - http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/1967206098/  - Can you make me one for my tablet :p
<Myrtti> depends :-)
<Gary> very nice bit of sewing
<Gary> or knitting even
<Myrtti> WTH?!
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> Your slip is showing
<Myrtti> ompaul: whuzzup
<ompaul> Myrtti, we are loosing chanserv
<Myrtti> okies
<ompaul> now and again so maybe someone can still have ops
<ompaul> that is all
<Seeker`> says who?
<ompaul> Seeker`, what happens in a netsplit?
<Seeker`> servers disconnect
<ompaul> and
<Seeker`> its been netsplitting for > an hour, so why op now?
<ompaul> Seeker`, in case we need it
<ompaul> and while we can
<Myrtti> I changed servers
<ompaul> Myrtti, so no use ;-)
<ompaul> you would have had it on one side I had noticed you splitting
<Myrtti> /me changes back
<Myrtti> so.
<ompaul> now that works
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> Myrtti, you not in #ubuntu since you rejoined?
<Myrtti> not yet
<ompaul> k
<Myrtti> I've tried to reduce the amount of IRC I use by not having a thing in my autojoin
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> no such luck
<Myrtti> WTH
<Myrtti> [20:53] [freenode] *** Irssi: Looking up heinlein.freenode.net
<Myrtti> [20:58] *** Netsplit heinlein.freenode.net  <-> irc.freenode.net  quits: teksturi,
<Myrtti> how can I be connected to heinlein and *NOT* be affected with the split?
<ompaul> uit (kubrick.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<ompaul> wrong server ;-)
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (InMyButt)
<Ward1983> i was asked to return, but i don't get any response now... (not so far at least)
<InMyButt> why should i talk about my ban? i just renew my ip and come back...
<Ward1983> InMyButt, then they will ban you decently :)
<InMyButt> how??
<InMyButt> actually its impossible
<Ward1983> whatever you say :)
<InMyButt> u wanna ban my isp then?
<InMyButt> actually there is now technical way to do it without hurting others
<InMyButt> so, well fuck you
<Ward1983> im not a op lol
<InMyButt> i meant fuck u ubuntu ops
<Ward1983> lol
<ompaul> Ward1983, well ehh given your comments I wonder - my client froze so heres the deal in 10 mins I will unban you I ask you to read this doc in the interim
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ward1983> sure, only i find it weird that you need ten minutes to unban someone because your client froze, but i won't ask lol
<ompaul> no that is not it
<Ward1983> maybe you have my nice little gnome problem too, that would be hylarious
<ompaul> I did not reply because my client froze but its happy again
<nickrud> give up mirc ompaul
 * ompaul looks at nickrud 
<Ward1983> yeah i understand, no problem, i thought you were not replying to annoy me
 * ompaul thinks peter gabriel words
 * nickrud sidles off
<ompaul> nickrud, :P
 * ompaul thinks nickrud knows the song
<Ward1983> and i know the doc
<nickrud> probably, but the ref isn't coming yet ... oh. Glad I'm out of reach :)
<ompaul> Ward1983, well you are unbanned and I wonder if you actually did what I suggested and if you have anything to report
<Ward1983> ompaul, i didnt try noapic no, because it was never needed before for this machine
<Ward1983> not ever
<ompaul> Ward1983, I suggested it for a reason if you don't try it you won't get very far
<ompaul> you need to rule things in and out
<Ward1983> but how can that be the problem if it has never caused problems before?
<ompaul> just try it ;-)
<ompaul> it has sorted stuff for me in the past where it didn't appear to make sense
<Ward1983> then i need to let it run like a week or so with noapic to make sure it will stay running :s
<Ward1983> if it doesnt crash for a week the problem is probably gone
<ompaul> so try it
<ompaul> for as long as you can
<ompaul> and do both of them
<Ward1983> i dunno it doesnt seem to be a logical first step :s
<Ward1983> it doesnt make any sense nobody talked about noapic before
<Ward1983> and its like the tenth time i coma and ask about my problem
<ompaul> then get different hardware
<Ward1983> i will remember it but i think it might be better to try something else first
<Ward1983> if there are other things i can try
<ompaul> replace your power supply run memcheck
<ompaul> but first I always try that
<ompaul> and it works for me I run 60 desktops in work
<Ward1983> power supply is fine its one with those digital digits on it, it tests the power first before you turn it on
<ompaul> it could output faulty to the board
<Ward1983> memtest i allready tried remember
<ompaul> I have 60 machines I am telling you what I do
<ompaul> they are all desktops
<Ward1983> then you have some spare parts
<Ward1983> im a home user its not liek i have power supplyes lying around here
<ompaul> no I have a supplier less than 3km away
<ompaul> and they know me well
<ompaul> :)
<Ward1983> im not rich enough to buy a new power supply just to check to make sure
<Ward1983> my pwer supply is fine though
<ompaul> do what I said
<Ward1983> i could easily test it
<Seeker`>  
<ompaul> just do it where does it say this is not the issue
<Seeker`> ompaul: this isn't #ubuntu
<ompaul> and btw this is not the support channel please just do it and then you can rule it in or out
<ompaul> Seeker`, correct
 * nalioth wonders where #ubuntu went . . .
<Ward1983> jesus you people are all the same
<Seeker`> nalioth: two channels -> way (for me at least)
 * Ward1983 runs away
<ompaul> Myrtti, has it stopped yet do you think?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-08
<bazhang> smallfoot-> HEEEEEEEEELP BRAINSTORM IS BROKEN
<bazhang> spoke to him many days ago in #u; back at it now in +1
<Seeker`> bazhang: is he causing problems?
<bazhang> Seeker`, currently muted in #u, back to complaining about brainstorm in +1, others have reported same stuff in various channels-->what do you think
<Seeker`> fleebailey33: how can we help you?
<fleebailey33> o.0...it auto joined from yesturday
<fleebailey33> didnt even notice
<fleebailey33> my bad
<fleebailey33> new irc client
<ubottu> filthpig called the ops in #ubuntu (Tommy_Mango)
<amonxz_keops> hi every one im a ubuntu user who would love being util for the comunity
<amonxz_keops> i can be a translator...
<amonxz_keops> anyone who can give me some info about it?
<jrib> hi amonxz_keops
<amonxz_keops> hi
<amonxz_keops> did you read my post?
<jrib> amonxz_keops: usually, you should look for the group for your language on launchap and the wiki
<jrib> launchpad*
<jrib> amonxz_keops: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu
<amonxz_keops> cool bro
<jrib> amonxz_keops: #ubuntu-translators seems to be the right place to ask for more info
<jrib> amonxz_keops: good luck!
<jrib> night
<amonxz_keops> thanks
<Seeker`> amonxz_keops: is there anything else we can help you with?
<amonxz_keops> yes
<Seeker`> what might that be?
<amonxz_keops> i dont really see the way i can help cuz i see a lot of help with spanish
<Seeker`> so...?
<amonxz_keops> so im not gonna be like really important
<amonxz_keops> u have lots of ppl working on that
<Seeker`> all of the important things have a lot of people working on them
<amonxz_keops> well
<Seeker`> amonxz_keops: if you want to help, you can try answering questions on http://answers.launchpad.net
<amonxz_keops> ok
<Seeker`> amonxz_keops: This isn't really the channel for discussing this sort of thing, it is meant for irc operator related issues
<Seeker`> amonxz_keops: please take note of the /topic
<amonxz_keops> ok
<Seeker`> CarlosR: Anything we can do to help you?
<amonxz_keops> seeker: im not an expert i know how to speak english and spanish but how od i give em an answer of a question i dont know
<Seeker`> amonxz_keops: You do research
<CarlosR> no
<CarlosR> yo no speak ingles
<Seeker`> amonxz_keops: and only answer questions to know the answer to
<Seeker`> CarlosR: pardon?
<CarlosR> ?
<amonxz_keops> he says he doesnt speak english
<CarlosR> no hablo ingles
<amonxz_keops> ya le dije man
<CarlosR> a little
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<CarlosR> my english is too bad!
<amonxz_keops> i can make an efford and learn more
<amonxz_keops> i mean u
<CarlosR> no
<CarlosR> i dont understand
<Pici> amonxz_keops, CarlosR: This channel is only for reporting issues with the Ubuntu support IRC channel.
<Pici> I think you'd be better off joining #ubuntu-es if you want to help out
<Pici> We're not administrators of the entire Ubuntu project.
<amonxz_keops> ok man
<amonxz_keops> pici i dont know if u see that im speaking english so dont push me away man
<CarlosR> i understad you said Pici but i dont speak
<CarlosR> quit
<CarlosR> bye
<amonxz_keops> bye
<Seeker`> amonxz_keops: We aren't trying to "push you away"
<amonxz_keops> well
<Pici> We're trying to explain that this channel has a certain purpose.
<Seeker`> but this isn't what the channel is for
<amonxz_keops> mine bad
<amonxz_keops> i just wanted to know how to help linux
<Seeker`> amonxz_keops: where are you from?
<amonxz_keops> im dominican
<Seeker`> you could speak to the people in #ubuntu-do (The Dominican Republic loco channel) - they may be able to suggest stuff that you cna help with
<amonxz_keops> great idea
<amonxz_keops> i didnt know that we had a channel
<amonxz_keops> and know i see that we dont have one
<Seeker`> hmm, it says that there is one on the wiki
<amonxz_keops> is just me on the channel
<Seeker`> http://www.republicaubuntu.org.do/foro/
<Seeker`> you could talk to the people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seeker`> its just that this sort of discussion really isn't what this channel is for
<amonxz_keops> i understand man
<amonxz_keops> thanks for ur help
<Seeker`> no problem
<Seeker`> Burgundavia: Anything I can do to help you? or are you just here to lurk?
<Burgundavia> I am a former op
<Burgundavia> I haven't yet edited my chan list to remove -ops
<Seeker`> fair enough :)
<Seeker`> I know you are on the CC, so I wasn't trying to get you to leave or anything
<Seeker`> I was just wondering if there was anything I can do to help, as we don't often get visits from CC members here :)
<Seeker`> if there isn't anything I can do to help, I think I will go to bed as it is 4am
<Seeker`> night
<Pici> goodnight
<nickrud> lol, poking Burgundavia is funny :)
<nalioth> it's not Burgundavia until Burgundavia identifes to services, anyway
<Burgundavia> ah, crap, bloody changing password
<nalioth> aw, darn.
<nalioth> now we must behave  :|
<Burgundavia> that is what happens when you turn on a machine that last ran dapper
<doorknob60> my brother spammed in #ubuntu on my ip, can someone unban me?
<Jack_Sparrow> We get the "It was my brother, roomate, friend " excuse all the time...   HAve a talk with your brother....  Whoever set the ban is the one that needs to review it
<Jack_Sparrow> Guess what.. it was me...
<nickrud> hahahahaha, just looked
<Jack_Sparrow> It was only an hour ago..
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommy mango .. the guy who not only spammed us but debian and used the f-bomb in pm repeatedly...
<Jack_Sparrow> doorknob60 read the coc and come back next week
<nickrud> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<nickrud>  Hey, are there any Channel Ops around...?  I just joined the channel, and wanted to let you know that the user "SammyFoodRun" is a spammer-bot, who auto-spammed me about "joining his cool chat channel" in an unrequested private message.  Please remove this moron bot from the channel, thanks.
<nickrud> hm, bad edit, this guy was in #ubuntu
<nalioth> nickrud: your ban is now obsolete
<nickrud> nalioth thanks
<nalioth> thanks you
<nickrud> no, thank you (reminds me of the demo love fest today)
<amonxz_keops> i need help validating my public password
<amonxz_keops> can someone help me with that?
<nickrud> amonxz_keops #freenode can help you with your freenode password
<amonxz_keops> im talking about a pgp password
<nickrud> amonxz_keops this isn't the help channel, sorry. Maybe in #ubuntu
<amonxz_keops> ok
<nalioth> or #gnupg
<nickrud> amonxz_keops is there anything else? We prefer that people don't idle here, so when someone drops in here we know they have an issue of some kind (we have some, but they're special cases)
<nickrud> *some idlers that is
<amonxz_keops> cool im gone then
<nickrud> amonxz_keops thanks. See you in #ubuntu
<nickrud> doorknob60 is there anything else?
<bazhang> doorknob60, please read the topic
<bazhang> doorknob60, the best way to resolve this is to depart now; idling is not allowed here (minus a few exceptions)
<doorknob60> oh sorry i was wathincg a mnovie
<ikonia> gonna need some help in a minute please
<ikonia> "going to"
<elkbuntu> where?
<ikonia> nakedgoat is going to be an issue
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> hassled a couple of users and is now "keen" to help
<tritium> Yes, I already banned him 3 times.
<elkbuntu> ha. /me notes he's still banned from here...
<tritium> He apologized, so I unbanned 1 of the 3 hostmasks.
<tritium> The other 2 are too offensive.
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> ok, so he's known
<ikonia> well, he's coming around again
<elkbuntu> tritium, he's ban evading?
<ikonia> not quite there yet but building up to it
<tritium> But, if he's a problem, I have no problem with a re-ban.
<tritium> elkbuntu: he was, but did apologize.  I felt lenient.
<elkbuntu> tritium, yeah... quite
<elkbuntu> note that is only *one* of the bans he has in this channel
<elkbuntu> anything with 'fahq' as ident or 'showmeyourteetees' is him
<ikonia> oooh it's him
<ikonia> he's been a pain before
<elkbuntu> yes.
<ikonia> showmeyourteetees
<tritium> And another
<tritium> See the second-to-last ban, as I don't care to type it here.
<tritium> (in #ubuntu)
<elkbuntu> blunt enough? :)
<ikonia> here it comes.....
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ompaul: where you hunting me yesterday
<tritium> elkbuntu: yeah, no kidding
<elkbuntu> unfortunately being a PITA without spamming or abusiveness isnt enough for me to do anything :(
 * ompaul hunts ikonia 
<ompaul> @login
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ubottu> ompaul: The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> ompaul: what's up, sorry I missed you had a busy day
<ompaul> ikonia, not a lot I was going to exchange sound waves with ya if it hadda been suitable :)
<ikonia> ahhh
<ompaul> then I fell into being distracted myself
<ompaul> today I feel like a C++ function overloaded already
<ompaul> mix my metaphors
<ikonia> we could kernel later
<ompaul> my day works like this atm - breakfast soon and then back here some time before lunch and afternoon the classic summer fete (argh but for a good cause)
<ompaul> then back here
<ompaul> and who knows
<ompaul> we could try it
<ikonia> I've got some patches to test, you could be an excellent guinee pig
<liassist> hello, requesting upgrade to staffer
<ompaul> not likely we ain't staff
<liassist> so no staffer is currently available??
<elkbuntu> #freenode is where you ask for staffers
<liassist> i want to be a staffer at #ubuntu and other channels
<elkbuntu> sorry, you do not get staff access by asking.
<liassist> well, can you guide me to being a staffer ive been on #ubuntu for 2-years (i was a staffer in #linux-assist now closed)
<ikonia> why not just help out
<ikonia> in terms of support rather than worry about being "staff"
<ikonia> the key is supporting people
<ikonia> not gaining access
<ikonia> that was phrased very badly on my part
<liassist> ive been supporting people (thanx for the help on the other day now iam currently employed) (thankyou a lot)
<ikonia> ok, so whats the problem ?
<ikonia> your involved by supporting people, so thats great, job done
<liassist> i want to become a staffer (not for power or anything just want to go to the nest level)
<ompaul> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ompaul> sustained contribution
<liassist> thanks thats great
<liassist> well, (not being rude) i just want to know why can't i be staffer?
<elkbuntu> considering i have no clue who you are, i wouldnt be prepared to give you the power to clear our channels.
<ompaul> liassist, I pointed you at the next level unewmemberprocess
<ompaul> that might get you on peoples radar
<liassist> well, how do i prove it to you maybe talkin to you will let you get to know me
<ikonia> why d you want it so bad ?
<ompaul> liassist, this is your next objective: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<liassist> ompaul, i just help people and distribute cd's and promote ubuntu using where ever i go (i hve no artwork and no code)
<ompaul> liassist, please read that webpage
<ompaul> you will understand then it is not our initial call
<ompaul> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> liassist, when you have done reading those items please read the topic in this channel, have a nice day
<liassist> thankyou
<elkbuntu> -NickServ- Information on liassist (account liassist):
<elkbuntu> -NickServ- Registered : May 27 07:55:29 2008 (1 week, 5 days, 00:36:29 ago)
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> by 'two years' it seems he really meant 'two weeks'
<tritium> Two years, eh?
<ompaul> tritium, I took a little more offence at naked goat - he got a 5 way ban
<tritium> ompaul: I noticed
<ompaul> I had that with him once
<tritium> And I agree with it.
<tritium> I was too lenient with him earlier, thinking his apology was sincere.
<elkbuntu> tritium, we all get fooled by trolls every now and then
<tritium> elkbuntu: :)
<elkbuntu> the code of conduct rather prones us to it too
<tritium> Yeah, it was late, and I was thinking that perhaps I was too harsh or grumpy earlier.  But, in retrospect, probably not.  ;)
<ompaul> I would say you see a domain name that is aiming to be offencive and I don't mean aol or comcast ;-)) then it is in contravention of the Code of Conduct and you got to weigh that into your how bad is this
<ompaul> tritium, and if you are feeling that you is getting grumpy I strongly suggest that you research a flash video which can be found called "llama llama duck"
<ompaul> it is just nutty
<tritium> ompaul: hmm, ok, I'll check it out
<bazhang> dualblader a problem?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> he has some problems, but he just is hard wor
<bazhang> okay
<ikonia> doesn't listen and does his own thing
<ikonia> then makes it a bit worse
<ikonia> just "hard work" nothing more
<tritium> ompaul: cute
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you need to take care not to let those ones take up *all* your time
<Seeker`> anyone seen the mailing list?
<elkbuntu> riiiigh
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> is it just me or does this guy seem like a paddy?
<elkbuntu> with different focus though
 * Seeker` writes a reply
<elkbuntu> did you read the -women list thread>
<elkbuntu> ?
<Seeker`> yes
<Seeker`> well, I read everything up to the time when the "bug report" was posted
<bazhang> sounds like another 'we need a #norules channel' type
<elkbuntu> not at all
<elkbuntu> it's just another 'you're doing it wrong because you're not doing it how i say' type
<elkbuntu> which is not #norules but rather #myrules
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> the 'abusive ops' sounds familiar though
<elkbuntu> um, yes... that one comes from many a troll's mouth
<bazhang> digital abuse? :)
<elkbuntu> he sounds like he's been trained up by a paddy though
<wgrant> Come on everyone, into #ubuntu. Let's merge everything.
 * Seeker` doesn't think his screen can update that quickly
<wgrant> It'll be even better once the LoCo channels are abolished.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, i hope your brain is hurting just from contemplating all this.
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Of course.
<elkbuntu> good
<Seeker`> you mustn't forget the other people that think we are DoingItWrong™, and that #ubuntu needs to be split up too
<wgrant> We need to both split it up and merge it.
<wgrant> elkbuntu: I see what you mean about mdious.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, what have you had to define for him tonight?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, we know. the tug of war hurts after a while
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Nothing, but look at his line after your two.
<Seeker`> I reckon we just carry on as we are then :P
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke before reading email
<wgrant> gnomefreak: I'm not sure you want to read any Ubuntu mail today.
<wgrant> It's all fairly unpleasant.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, i had to define 'acquaintance' and 'dud' yesterday for him. the fun ones are when you have to define part of the definition
<wgrant> elkbuntu: So I saw.
<wgrant> And yay siccness.
<Myrtti> /me yawns
<elkbuntu> wgrant, i gather you agree with me removing his access then :)
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Duh.
<Seeker`> woo! pricey's email agrees with mine!
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, from one of the linuxchix: "I've been watching his insanity from time to time since late 2002 when I first came here"
<Seeker`> wow
<elkbuntu> #linuxchix here on freenode is primarily occupied by him.
<elkbuntu> has been as long as i can remember
<elkbuntu> heads up in -offtopic
<elkbuntu> im off to forget this mess for $time_until_bathwater_goes_cold
<Seeker`> have fun
<Myrtti> oh dear.
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti
<Myrtti> still at my mom's...
<Myrtti> I wonder what's so special with this screenshot http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2555061045/
<Myrtti> uploaded 2008-06-06... Viewed 475 times  (Not including me)
<Seeker`> possibly because you keep on pasting the link in public IRC channels?
<Myrtti> I pasted it once to #terminator, that's it. Twice here.
<Seeker`> :O
<Myrtti> not on -ot, nowhere else.
<Myrtti> see? I've got no idea how it can be that popular
<Seeker`> :/
<Myrtti> and, I paste piccies of my guineapigses more often, and they get max 15hits in 3 days
<Myrtti> perhaps 30
<Seeker`> terminator ftw
<wgrant> Myrtti: But that one has LaTeX in it, which makes it infinitely cooler than guinea pigs.
<Seeker`> what about the other terminator pics?
<Seeker`> wgrant: :O
<Seeker`> /mode #ubuntu-ops +b wgrant
<Seeker`> :P
 * wgrant dies.
<Myrtti> wgrant: it's on a fetish blog, true, but seeing flickr stats... only two hits from there
<Myrtti> 40 hits from planet.emacsen.org
<Myrtti> Direct Traffic  201 hits, 42%
<Myrtti> so someone else has been pasting that url around
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what about the other terminator pics?
<Myrtti> terminator 2, 29 views, terminator 1, 34 views
<Myrtti> see?
<Seeker`> :/
<Myrtti> I have *no* idea
<Seeker`> maybe terminator 3 is more popular than the other films
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> ok, off to shop with mom -->
<gnomefreak> did anyone read his comment on bug 1?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wgrant> gnomefreak: How'd you find out about it?
<wgrant> Checked his LP account?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: email
<gnomefreak> wgrant: out of over 1000 emails a day something has to show up
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/237852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237852 in ubuntu "Freenode #ubuntu* Channels are Too Fragmented, Over-specialised and "on-topic"" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gnomefreak> hes demanding 1 be closed due to that bug being closed
<gnomefreak> and i cant open 1 its locking me up
<wgrant> #1 is rather big nowadays. I remember when it had < 10 comments :(
<stdin> #1 is a software bug, we need rocking software to been MS
<wgrant> True, true.
<wgrant> His LJ declares us to be dieing.
<wgrant> Nice.
<stdin> erm, s/been/beet/ ;)
<wgrant> s/beet/beat/
<stdin> or beat, too tired
<elkbuntu> we shouldnt be trying to beat anyone tbh
<wgrant> cat > /dev/bed
<stdin> s/be.t/take market share away from/
<gnomefreak> hes starting to piss me off now
<gnomefreak> is anyone keeping these links by chance?
<gnomefreak> they will come in handy once he brings this to CC
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: afaics, its just 1 bug and a load of mailing list posts
<Seeker`> they wont be hard t ofind
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: that is now but since hes been bitching about Ubuntu for a long time (see livejournal posts) there will be more to come im sure
<gnomefreak> what is his IRC name?
<elkbuntu> rindolf
<gnomefreak> some how i doubt that is his main nick
<elkbuntu> thats the one he's been in #linuxchix on this network for as long as i can remember
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<Hobbsee> oh yay, this git.
<elkbuntu> yes
<Hobbsee> *suggests shooting would be a suitable response, but in such a way as to not be a threat, or an intent*
<gnomefreak> Daviey: are you around?
<Seeker`> I think he is more of asquare
<gnomefreak> anyone know the email to have meeting added to fridge?
<Seeker`> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/about
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, doesnt work like that
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: thanks
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: he'd probably do a hell of a lot better if he didn't keep critising the project in his first mail to them.
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: thanks i did find out that we dont send to that email but ask in #ubuntu-news or use the -news mailing list
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: ah, cool
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: I'll try to remember that
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, that is a given. shooting will only get you chastised by mark in your absence
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> depends if he found out
<elkbuntu> im sure there's plenty of rats scuttling around.
<Hobbsee> likely
 * Hobbsee checks the CC agenda
<Hobbsee> oh, shame.  he hasn't taken it that high yet.
<gnomefreak> with some of his posts and nothing to back them up i would say go for it
<gnomefreak> demanding closure of marks bug isnt great either
 * gnomefreak agrees with Hobbsee please dont feed the trolls or the wannabe trolls as they may bite the hand that feeds ;)
<elkbuntu> there are valid arguments against that bug, but yeah. DoingItWrong™
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: oh, sure.  but i thought i'd at least pretend to be vaguely productive on there.
<gnomefreak> :)
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, he's a little bigger than a wannabe. 6+yrs bigger
<gnomefreak> im not allowed to say what i think he is
<gnomefreak> he commented back already Hobbsee
<gnomefreak> oh well
<gnomefreak> no tears here
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, not even happy ones? ;)
<gnomefreak> ho hot worth it
<gnomefreak> ho not
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> no not
 * gnomefreak wouldnt have minded he make an ass of himself infront of CC
<gnomefreak> but oh well maybe something will be on tv next meeting
<elkbuntu> one does not troll for 6 years by jumpin in the deep end
<Hobbsee> excellent.
 * Hobbsee wonders why a few choice words are coming to midn.
 * gnomefreak thinks about changing his freenode bug from invalid to fix released
<Hobbsee> what, for putting the channels togehter?
<gnomefreak> no because he left no more issues
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> if you file a bug asking for the removal of his LP account, that would work
<gnomefreak> would need something to back it and none of this would be enough IMO
<Hobbsee> you're right, actually.  i'ts not clear cut spam, so launchpad would require it to go thru ubuntu.  and getting it thru the CC would be a pain, for many reasons.
<gnomefreak> loophole == someone else wants to use that LP name
<gnomefreak> since he left and wont return
<stdin> that guy does like to throw his website around, doesn't he
<gnomefreak> yep
<Hobbsee> stdin: what, the one that says "hire me!"
<stdin> I don't know, I've seen no reason to actually click on the link ;)
<gnomefreak> he cant say anything on his site really other than what Ubuntu people dont help
<gnomefreak> me neither
<Hobbsee> stdin: it's just all the things he's willing to do
 * stdin is now scared to click it
<Hobbsee> it's not bad - or not that i noticed.
<Hobbsee> but they idea of "hey, i am desperate here!" comes through loud and clear
<stdin> I could only just about be bothered to read his "Introducing Myself" post (and I skimmed most of it), I definitely don't want to read a whole website about him
 * gnomefreak thinks before hitting send
<gnomefreak> s/thinks/thinks and eats
<gnomefreak> nah too harsh
<Hobbsee> stdin: i glanced at it :P
<Hobbsee> only.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it is not the communities fault that a person does not know how to interact with a project as big as this
<ompaul> it not a persons fault
<ompaul> we have written a lot about it
<ompaul> if you have a bug here do that
<gnomefreak> ompaul: well its fault if you fail to handle it properly
<ompaul> if someone comes in at a strange angle and bounces off the atmosphere of the planet in spite of the fact that you have signals that point to the correct access point then you have done what you can
<ompaul> you can only do so much and I think people around here do not give themselves enough credit for the work they have done
 * gnomefreak missed the origin of this crap but from what i read the ops have done thier job and did it right
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I am trying to be a bit wider in the net I am casting
<ompaul> let me help out here with a few class observations:
<ompaul> and before I start here is a news flash - this is not thinking about any one instance or person at all it is just some of my thoughts - put in the public domain for people to hopefully find something good to take away
<ompaul> the function of an IRC operator in the Ubuntu space is to insure that the channels are usable
<ompaul> they do this by being present
<ompaul> and helping out
<gnomefreak> right
<ompaul> this informs their judgement about what is the norm
<ompaul> then they add the guidelines and CoC into this mix
<ompaul> now their judgements are more informed
<ompaul> so a person does something out of the norm
<ompaul> they are asked to refrain
<ompaul> they do great
<ompaul> they do not they can be addressed in several ways being handed the documents referenced above
<ompaul> in a pm what is actually wrong with their behaviour
<ompaul> or here in -ops if they feel they have been treated unfairly
<ompaul> HOWEVER
<ompaul> circular debates where the OP does not see your view and does not express something accurately enough for you to pin down to an understanding leaves you with a judgement call
<ompaul> are you being trolled
<ompaul> if so then you make another call, is the person off focus a little or a lot
<ompaul> my use of the word focus is where the norm is a sharp picture
<ompaul> there is a point at which you let them inform themselves and they can come back if they are willing to act within the bounds of normal behaviour as per the informing documentation and your own common sense
<ompaul> beyond that - you can spend your life trying to adjust a persons agenda
<ompaul> and that my friends is what I consider a waste they have to come to their own views on what they are doing
<ompaul> but you can agree to disagree :-) that is a fantastic thing about being human
<elkbuntu> hehe
<ompaul> if they don't disrupt then there is no reason to keep them out - but if they do - so long see ya on the other side when you have refreshed your view point
<ompaul> and that is the view of ompaul
<ompaul> and guess what peeps
<ompaul>   
<ompaul> I reserve the right as a human being to change my mind
<ompaul>   
<ompaul> regards, Me ;-)
<ompaul> </rant ~ random lecture ~ some comments>
<ompaul> now I am out for a bit
<gnomefreak> are we having ubottu join -kernel and any other channels its missing from?
<Seeker`> Taikon: Hi, how can we help you?
<Taikon> i'm banned in ubuntu channel :s
<Taikon> my english is bad sorry
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: probably a decent idea
<Taikon> ‹22:35› <ompaul> come back to #ubuntu-ops in an hour
<Taikon> ‹22:35› <ompaul> and I'll let you back
<elkbuntu> he's gone out for a bit shouldnt be too long
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: does council have any rights to bot?
<Seeker`> Taikon: What was your nickname at the time?
<Taikon> Nicolas_Sarkozy
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: dunno.  technically, i dobut it
<gnomefreak> i think it needs to be brought up for when jussio1 isnt around
<Hobbsee> with a bit of luck, the council will keep liasing with elmo to get it moved.
<gnomefreak> server moved?
<gnomefreak> to host on ubuntu servers?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: the latter
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, did i swear or something?
<Ward1983> why is it i allways get banned in #ubuntu and not in other channels?
<Jack_Sparrow> If you want to disrespect me in open or private channel
<Ward1983> yes i dont have any respect for you
<Ward1983> and many others in this room
<Jack_Sparrow> then dont come back
<Ward1983> instead of helping me you all try to make it more difficult for me
<Ward1983> and worst of all is that you people dont even care
<Ward1983> man if only i knew that when i started with linux....
<Ward1983> i would have chosen another distro
<Jack_Sparrow> YOu dont seem to even try and obey our rules.. if you want support a fee service is available
<Ward1983> i was leacving and yet you complained :s
<Ward1983> about multiple lines stiugff
<Ward1983> while its not even busy in there
<Ward1983> at least not at that time
<Ward1983> just gimme a break man
<Ward1983> you LIVE for fights like this
<Ward1983> most of you do
<elkbuntu> Ward1983, you were not being appropriate in #ubuntu and accusations are not appropriate here either.
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: its not in your best intereast in mouthing off to ops and that includes ops that you dont know nor are involved in you conversation
<Ward1983> elkbuntu, i was not trying to be inapropriate i was just expressing my point of view
<Ward1983> but you people are so focussed on the screen trying to get a reaction from people so you can ban them
<Ward1983> not even kick the first time no jsut ban
<gnomefreak> please leave point of view topivs in an -offtopic channel
<elkbuntu> if only i had that much time.
<elkbuntu> wouldnt you love to have that much time, Jack_Sparrow?
<Ward1983> now is there anything gonna change this or not?
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: before throwing around comments like you people or any other term please make sure you people are involved in banning you
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: i would think that is up to you now, is it going to change?
<Ward1983> gnomefreak, i dont see anyone that agrees with me so i use "you people"
<jrib> Ward1983: a good start would probably be if you agree to follow the rules from now on
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: you people is a very very open hole and shouldnt be used
<jrib> the rules are there to help users get help
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: might i suggest you read and follow the following links:
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 You are a repeat offender, there is no need for more warnings
<Ward1983> jrib, i will never even need #ubuntu soon, its just i want to get rid of this problem for the remaining time... i dont have time to get to learn to know another distro right now
<gnomefreak> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gnomefreak> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jrib> Ward1983: ok, but that doesn't address what I said at all
<Ward1983> this is tiring me
<Ward1983> i need a smokebreak
<Ward1983> i've been banned just yesterday btw
<Ward1983> that probable explains a bit more why i use you people
<Ward1983> it feels like ubuntu ops are a different race somehow
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: you dont need ubuntu is fine with us as others dont need it either but choose to use it because of many reasons and you not following the rules takes us away from helping the ones that need it or want it to explain the rules to you or making sure you dont break them again and again
<Ward1983> how come i never have these probs in my local channel?
 * jrib feels like he is reading a monologue for some reason
<Ward1983> or other irc channels for instance
<Ward1983> with similar rules
<Ward1983> other ops perhaps?
<Ward1983> i think i would go for other ops
<Hobbsee> Ward1983: different numbers of people
<Hobbsee> Ward1983: does your local channel have 1200+ people in it?
<Ward1983> no but other channels do
<Hobbsee> er, 1300
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: mainly because not many if any other channel on freenode has as many users as #ubuntu and we have to keep it civil so all 1000+ users get help
<Ward1983> where i never have trouble
<Hobbsee> if so, then they're not on freenode.
<Ward1983> all of themn?
<Ward1983> well i never get any help
<Ward1983> i gave help though
<Ward1983> every day in my locan channel
<Hobbsee> you don't follow the rules either, it appears.
<Ward1983> apparantly thats of no value when you need help yourself
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: i suggest you read the links the bot gave you than please let us know if these are rules you can follow or not
<Ward1983> gnomefreak, like i never read that before...
<jrib> Ward1983: the key part is the second part of what gnomefreak said
<gnomefreak> if you can follow them im sure Jack_Sparrow would look at giving you a chance but from that comment it seems as if you are not going to follow them
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: if you can follow them than we cant unban you
<Ward1983> then i think its unfair that i cannot respond to an op
<Ward1983> i did not insult anyone
<Hobbsee> Ward1983: it's not automatic that you receive help.  there are many people in there, and many asking questions at the same time.  if you require help immediately, then it would be suggested that you look into a canonical support contract, where they wills tep you through what you want, when you want it.
<jrib> you're doing that now
<Ward1983> Hobbsee, if i have money tio spent it will never go to canonical
<Ward1983> the one who banned me doesnt even respond
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: thats a good thing
<Ward1983> nah not really
<Hobbsee> Ward1983: then you're stuck with a time of asking on irc, and possibly not getting an answer.  keep in mind that there are also forums.
<Ward1983> i dont care anymore, ill just live with my problem
<Hobbsee> but having a sense of entitlement won't help you, in almost all cases.
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: that prevents people from getting upset and saying and or doing something that is not becoming of an op
<Ward1983> i've wasted so much time on this again
<Ward1983> just like yesterday
<Ward1983> if you dont want to give me a chance of solving this theo so be it
<gnomefreak> Ward1983: have a nice day. there is no reason to keep this convo up since you fail to abide by the rules and coc
<Ward1983> correct
<jrib> Ward1983: about 3 times now, gnomefreak and I have asked you if you are willing to follow the rules.  Everytime, you've ignored the question
<elkbuntu> goodbye then.
<gnomefreak> i suggest you read and agree to them or leave please
<Ward1983> finally you got what you want :) be proud of it
<Ward1983> byebye
<Ward1983> i allready read, and i agree, but i dont agree to nazi-like ops
<Ward1983> thats what i dont agree to
 * gnomefreak doesnt care if you stay or leave but this topic is over worked
<Ward1983> so i guess i need to leave
<Seeker`> ryanakca: anyting we can do to help you?
<elkbuntu> hmm, there could well be a proportion of dynamic hostmasks in the ban list for here... too late to play with banlists for me though. g'nite
<gnomefreak> night elkbuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, ryanakca is a known entity :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<elkbuntu> there are no unknown entities here atm
<gnomefreak> they are for me
<Seeker`> known entities should have +v :P
<gnomefreak> there*
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: only ops get +v
<gnomefreak> hes not an op but hes been around a long time that most of us know him
<jussi01> He is  Kubuntu dev IIRC
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: well, I am in #kubuntu... I just don't really use it...
<gnomefreak> evand is unknown entity for me
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, which entities are unkonwn to you?
<stdin> generally, we don't mind @ubuntu/member/* being here so mucg
<stdin> *much
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: evand
<elkbuntu> evand is good people
<gnomefreak> its more of the ones that hang out in here to help thier friends evade bans and such
<Seeker`> that elky_work person is a bit odd, I dont trust them :P
<gnomefreak> i dar eyou to ban that nick
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> dare
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: been op all day?
 * Seeker` can only ban people in -uk
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, well, it's bip'd from the same server as i am currently, heh
 * gnomefreak tries not to ban anyone unless i have ot
<gnomefreak> ah
<elkbuntu> probably. im getting good at forgetting to deop
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: same here. Unless its Gary.
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: thought there was some sort of attack
<gnomefreak> gary i know that nick for some reason
<Seeker`> he is more than capable of defending himself
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: maybe that is why he made ops?
<gnomefreak> atleast made +v in here
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: I mean the fact that he is staff :P
<stdin> he's also staff ;)
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, you need to learn to /whois people
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i know it all too well
<stdin> but he was an op before becoming staff
<gnomefreak> hes staff?
<elkbuntu> stdin, was he? i thought he staffed his way in
<gnomefreak> damn i go away a few months and it takes me a few mor eto get caught up
<Seeker`> he was ops in forums I think
<gnomefreak> yep
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, you only need to go away for a week for that effect
<stdin> elkbuntu: he was an op in -offtopic and -uk (I think) before becoming staff
<gnomefreak> :)
<elkbuntu> stdin, ah
<gnomefreak> he was -offtopic op as well IIRC
<Seeker`> yeah, he was an op in -uk too
<elkbuntu> all i know is he couldnt ban hobbsee back
<gnomefreak> type too slow
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: how's this for you?  http://community.livejournal.com/customers_suck/25416211.html
<Seeker`> anyone know how to do fast ray-sphere intersection?
<gnomefreak> is there a time limit that you have to wait between helping people?
<gnomefreak> help 1 person > wait a day > help next :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no, i thought that was kill 1 person > wait a day > kill the next.
<Hobbsee> with appropriate body hiding in between.
<gnomefreak> :)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, that almost tops the one i had when i was a checkout chick who wanted their change almost before they'd given me money. i got barked at before the till had time to open.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh, that's a good one, too.
<Hobbsee> havne't managed that one
<elkbuntu> anyway. bed for real
<Hobbsee> night
<Seeker`> nn
<jussi01> [18:05:20] <R_I_C_K_I_E> jussi01, R u sick and tired of being in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room that is off da chain and 100% awesome? Well #CALEBCOOLCHAT is the place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, CALEB WELLEMEYER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come to #CALEBCOOLCHAT today.
<jussi01> !staff | on join message from above
<ubottu> on join message from above: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<tomaw> where?
<jussi01> tomaw: #kubuntu - I just banned him
<stdin> they are in #ubuntu too
<stdin> tomaw: seems to only be sent to non-identified users
<tomaw> no onjoin spam there though
<jussi01> no, I got it
<Dave2> tomaw, this guy exempts staff cloaks
<tomaw> gone anyway
<jussi01> seem like random users
<Dave2> my unaffiliated client gets it
<tomaw> nice
<jussi01> great :)
<Dave2> At least, he appears to exclude those with staff cloaks. I've always got spam when I've joined Dave2^2, but never as myself.
<tomaw> About time they got wise to that I guess :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys I have been a script kiddie too long, thanks to chanserv.py  what is the format to manually kb  *!*@adsl-75-41-174-240.dsl.okcyok.sbcglobal.net
<Seeker`> /mode #channel +kb host
<Seeker`> I think
<Pici> /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@adsl-75-41-174-240.dsl.okcyok.sbcglobal.net
<Pici> then /kick user
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks pici.. still waking up here
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<MtJB> good morning, is it possible to find out why i am banned from #ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> You must have an idea, when did you get banned
<MtJB> Jack_Sparrow, i haven't even been on the channel for awhile, tried to join this morning
<MtJB> i suspect someone has set an overly wide ban on ip or isp
<MtJB> but what do i know
<Seeker`> no, the ban was set on your specific IP
<MtJB> thanks, Seeker, can you tell when and why?
<Seeker`> june 5th
<Hobbsee> Jack_Sparrow: it's your ban.
<Seeker`> 2008-06-05T19:45:31 <babushka> OKKL-[P=================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================ZzsD
<Jack_Sparrow> June 6 at 3:29 too
<Seeker`> 2008-06-05T19:45:31 <babushka> QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAccCCCV ]<
<MtJB> oh, my wife's laptop
<Hobbsee> the cat did it?
<MtJB> quite possible, actually
<Jack_Sparrow> Or a toddler
<MtJB> no chilluns, but two cats
 * Hobbsee would go with the cat.
<jrib> which cat?
<Hobbsee> one of his
<nickrud> Hobbsee sounds like you have cats
<Hobbsee> that looks very much like cat-on-keyboard.
<MtJB> i was testing bt3 wifi wep hacking and signed on to a busy channel to generate wifi traffic
<Hobbsee> nickrud: i don't now, but i'm going to, when i eventually move out.
<MtJB> it will make a cute story for linux.com
<nickrud> I'm moving fairly soon, and thats a  reason (not the main one, but a real one)
<MtJB> "how i got banned"
<Hobbsee> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: I can't see that on the bantracker
<nickrud> it's there, http://jussi01.com/web/bans.cgi?query=cpe-66-68-176-51.austin.res.rr.com&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on&floods=on
<MtJB> as to which cat, i would bet on Ace.  He is beatiful, but incredibly stupid.
<Seeker`> nickrud: I meant the 2nd on June 6th
<Seeker`> nickrud: Unless Jack_Sparrow is just not using the time on the bantracker, and using whatever (silly) timezone he is in :P
<Hobbsee> MtJB: removed, but you may want to look at locking your screens :)
<nickrud> hahah, I've got the 5th, same timezone as jack lives in
<Hobbsee> my friend's cat has decided to sleep on her laptop, and that's done interesting things, too
<Hobbsee> somehow, it remapped her keyboard.
<nickrud> cat totally fubar'd a long doc I was writing for work long ago. One of the hard experiences that taught me about regular saves/backups
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` xx:29:56 by ballard...  better  I was using the list in xchat
<MtJB> yes, sir, i will, and i apologize for the trouble.  that would be quite annoying on any channel, let alone high volume traffic channel.
<MtJB> thanks, all
<Hobbsee> heh, whoops
<Hobbsee> darn cats.
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker What time zone is that island you call home?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: BST
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Later gang.. off to frys for hardware updates
<Myrtti> /me sighs
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Seeker`> o/
<Myrtti> hullo
<Seeker`> good day?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> Laku is now hiding under his new cottage
<Myrtti> I'm just making a cuppa of extra strong coffee
<Seeker`> Myrtti: back at home now?
 * Seeker` has been playing with his raytracer and watching the F1
<Myrtti> yeah
<SportChick> Hobbsee: you busy?
<Myrtti> heads up
<Myrtti> [18:16] *** Kate (www.TRsohbet.Gen.TR Script Kullan�c�s�) [n=trsohbet@85.107.32.39]
<Myrtti> [18:15] *** dAmLa (� Yuzuk Soft �) [n=Yzk@88.234.184.156]
<Myrtti> getting bad wibes
<Ward1983> we need some help in #ubuntu-nl or so it seems :s
<Myrtti> my memory is awfully short
<Nafallo> Myrtti: upgrade with another stick then :-)
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> no I just helped a guy and few seconds later he thanked me
<Myrtti> "HUH?"
<Nafallo> hehe
<Myrtti> ompaul, Jack_Sparrow?
<ompaul> Myrtti, my mute the party looked like a spammer
<ompaul> or bot
<Myrtti> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> NO response
<ompaul> no reply as yet time too go
<ompaul> time to go that is
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, care to do a kb after I unmute
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<ompaul> seems they did not hang around
<ompaul> just a full ban
<ompaul> Myrtti, that was called share and share alike ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> I guess I'm too tired to understand
<Myrtti> nevermind
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl  lunch is ready
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, enjoy
 * ompaul gives Myrtti a coco
<Myrtti> /me wonders has Laku tried his new house yet
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> he sits under it like a mushroom in rain
<Bodsda> hi, just a quick question on #ubuntu rules. offensive lanuage is a no and so is things like f*uck you so would 'kunt' com under that cataggory, if so whats the policy of a users name being offensive?
<Seeker`> Bodsda: If a users name is offensive, then they will probably be asked to change it
<Seeker`> Bodsda: Do you have anyone in particular in mind?
<Bodsda> Seeker`, there is a user in #ubuntu atm called 'kunt'
<Myrtti> Bodsda: have you asked him to change it?
<Bodsda> in fufture i will ask myself but i wanted to makesure i would be doing the correct thing first
<Bodsda> il ask him now
<Myrtti> if you find it offensive, ask politely it to be changed
<ompaul> you can ask them do they mind a pm first
<Bodsda> ok cheers'
<Bodsda> cheers ompaul
<ompaul>  seems I lost my autorem ability in #ubuntu channel
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^ nalioth ^^
<Seeker`> autorem?
<ompaul> Seeker`,  something that is only used when the moon is red and the wolves howl
<ompaul> it is now changed to a service called akick it is not widely available
<ompaul> it is not nice but saved for some special cases
<ompaul> you can clear out all bans and if the offending party still has the problem part of the id that is banned set they suddenly can't get into the channel
<ompaul> ask chanserv help about it
<PriceChild> ompaul: who is this for?
<ompaul> you want to know who what I was going to autorem ?
<ompaul> or it is for me
<ompaul> or something else?
<PriceChild> the first
<ompaul> see pm
<ompaul> and it appears that I don't have that ability in my own distros channel either :-/
<PriceChild> which channel is that? gnewsense?
<ompaul> aye
<PriceChild> what a gnuisance
<PriceChild> badom bom tsssh
<ompaul> well we do have a bit of gnewsense space  -de -es -fr
 * ompaul hands PriceChild a computer on a drum kit 
<ompaul> can't break it anymore ;-)
<ompaul> its already in pieces, it becomes a symbol of the borked interwebz
<ompaul> hehe
<PriceChild> I don't like autorem, and don't see the point of it if you make it a standard ban.
<ompaul> it is used for some *very very special cases*
<ompaul> check the list for #ubuntu
<PriceChild> yep
<Seeker`> for what values of special?
<ompaul> Seeker`, trolls that are very very special
<Seeker`> I'm sure there is a joke that I should be making about a certain member of staff, but I will refrain for once
<PriceChild> I just don't think this is extra special tbh... if one of the ops decides to unban cunt, then things are weirder than if they unbanned a nonoffensive nick that's on that list.
<ompaul> PriceChild, your judgement is flawed here
<PriceChild> I'd just rather not make a habbit of sticking things onto akick to be forgotten.
<ompaul> they are not
<Jordan_U> in #ubuntu <steingal> screw you all mother fuckers!!!!
<ompaul> is there going to be a case when that word becomes regular and correct in the ubuntu space
<nikrud> steingal is gon
<ompaul> in more than one way
<nikrud> heh. hope that ip doesn't move much :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, the problem is this - lun* was on it and then was not
<PriceChild> i don't think he left akick?
<ompaul> PriceChild, cyxoramp is on it as are one or two
<jussi01> Hei all
<ompaul> PriceChild, if one is to some version of him was not covered by that
<PriceChild> i thought the whole lun issue was a misunderstanding?
<ompaul> wopps
<ompaul> that broken
<ompaul> PriceChild, sorry that is not what I wanted to mention that party for
<PriceChild> k
<ompaul> cyx* is on it also
<ompaul> and he is my most special case
<ompaul> he got on that list for months of grief
<ompaul> and then there are a few others
<ompaul> I could nearly list them
<ompaul> however adding offensive words to it seems to be a good way to go forward
<ompaul> perhaps I was over zealous with the *jesus* stuff on it but as soon as that was lifted we got back a couple of trolls (as per prediction)
<PriceChild> I might be being silly about how akick works...
<ompaul> however bottom line - something was there it would have been nice to be told it was being removed
<jussi01> ompaul: do you feel like composing  factoid with me?
<PriceChild> if you add nick!*@* to it, if someone appears in #ubuntu as nick!?=user@host, it kicks and bans nick!*@* right?
<ompaul> PriceChild,  I think you are - it is not for general use or users I had it nal had it and one or two others that was all
<PriceChild> It doesn't kick and ban *!*@host or something?
<ompaul> it does their host
<ompaul> but you remove the host
<ompaul> they come back
<ompaul> the bottom line is that it is a lesson in you can't get in dressed like that
<PriceChild> ahhh ok
<ompaul> you don't want that kind of thing going on I guess - the catalyse in this case is - NO it ain't happening
<ompaul> you do actually have to draw a line in the sand
<ompaul> if it is wrong you can move that is why it is in sand ;-)
<ompaul> see my rant earlier today
<ikonia> does anyone have a log that contained the user "poopuser" in #ubuntu - the guy who kept calling ubuntu "bantoo"
<ompaul> ikonia, yeap somewhere
<ompaul> ikonia, om me
<ikonia> got the hostmask for him ?
<ikonia> pm ?
<ompaul> ahh
<ikonia> or om you
<ompaul> ok just a min
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> who's awake, may have an issue in #ubuntu coming
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> who?
<ikonia> luca662
<ikonia> asking a lot about rm -rf /
<Myrtti> /me goes to get her toothbrush
<Myrtti> ikonia: I wonder what he was up to
<Myrtti> for future reference, if someone comes asking what the "recursive removal abrakadabra" does, I'd first ask "why are you asking"
<Myrtti> (gosh I just love that recursive removal abrakadabra thing)
<Myrtti> is anyone else of #u ops awake?
<Myrtti> /me pokes people with a pink fluffy pen
<Myrtti> *pokepoke
<Myrtti> ikonia: do you think he'll stay out of trouble?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> no one?
<Myrtti> /me headdesks
<Myrtti> ikonia: I'm turning in so try to take care
<Myrtti> nini everyone
<Seeker`> nn
<jussi01> PriceChild: WRT -irc we had that earlier - he was klined, If you missed it
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-01
<aaditya> hello folks
<aaditya> there's a broken link in ubottu's database
<aaditya> !sparc
<ubottu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<aaditya> kindly take a look
<aaditya> perhaps this should be the correct link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<genii> ubottu: sparc is Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<ubottu> But sparc already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no sparc is Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<Pici> !no sparc is <reply> Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<aaditya> thanks genii
<aaditya> and pici
<genii> Pici: Damn. I always forget that <reply> bit
<Pici> genii: I know ;)
<aaditya> here's another link we might include - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/sparc/KnownIssues
<genii> aaditya: That second page links off the one already given
<aaditya> genii: oh ok, cool
<genii> aaditya: If there are no other issues for you to raise here, please remember idling in this channel is not allowed.
<aaditya> genii: no problem
 * genii hands Mr. Pici a coffee
<Pici> :P
<genii> Pici: I'll be calling you that for a while now, you know
<elky> genii, avoid 'not allowed' unless you want people to argue the point more than usual. 'strongly discouraged' is better
<genii> elky: I thought about that fater actually and figure I should perhaps have said "not encouraged" or similar
<genii> *after
<elky> cool, so long as the reasoning is not lost on you
<genii> :)
<elky> meanwhile, my work vm has a keymap issue and it sucks.
<elky> vmware is stupid sometimes.
<elky> it of course reports 'generic 105 keyboard' or whatever at config time... irregardless if you have a funky laptop keyboard that's not really quite like generic keyboards.
<elky> the up arrow launches screenshot. 10 times.
<genii> Ouch
<elky> the enter key likes to multi-press too.
<elky> it is quite tiring since this is keeping me from doing actual work :(
<Pici> Could you install some sort of remote desktop server on it then remote it?
<Pici> er, s/it/in?
<elky> Pici, SOE is vmware.
<elky> there's several issues. firstly, the keymapping. secondly, the zillion-keypresses-instead-of-one thing.
<elky> this is also centos. so i have zero confidence of getting an answer from the relevent channels
<Pici> :/
<elky> the keymap thing happens on my ubuntu vm too, but that's there for karmic funs.
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaditya said: sftp is SSH File Transfer Protocol provides file transfer and manipulation functionality over any reliable data stream. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<Pici> hm
<genii> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<Pici> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<genii> Maybe just append: ftp over SSH the-link-here
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaditya said: sftp is SSH File Transfer Protocol provides file transfer and manipulation functionality over any reliable data stream. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol. For Windows SFTP server or client, http://www.bitvise.com/tunnelier and http://winscp.net/
<Pici> Thats a big factoid
<genii> Pici: I'm more for appending the !ssh then alias !sftp to it, or similar
<Pici> genii: I'm about to go eat, so its up to you.  
<genii> You can do any number of thing over SSH. Like dd even
<genii> Whats the syntax of adding an alias? I didn't see it on the bot usage page
<Pici> !baz is <alias> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !-baz
<ubottu> baz is <alias> foo - added by Pici on 2009-06-01 00:41:41
<Pici> !-foo
<ubottu> foo aliases: baz - added by LjL on 2007-09-22 14:37:00 - last edited by stdin on 2009-02-03 11:11:13
<genii> Hehe
<aaditya> i'm back with another issue
<aaditya> if ubottu knew about sftp, it'd be easier to explain newbies why to use sftp instead of samba
<aaditya> sftp is SSH File Transfer Protocol provides file transfer and manipulation functionality over any reliable data stream. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol. For Windows SFTP server or client, http://www.bitvise.com/tunnelier and http://winscp.net/
<aaditya> could someone verify the info above and tell ubottu to remember it?
<genii> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a Windows SSH client, it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ . SSH can be used with protocols such as FTP, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<aaditya> no, ssh is not used WITH ftp
<aaditya> sftp is a different protocol
<aaditya> SFTP is file transfer over an encrypted SSH stream
<genii> aaditya: Many things can be done over SSH. dd for instance, not just ftp. sftp is regular ftp which is passed over an ssh connection, it is not a separate thing independent of ssh
<aaditya> i agree
<aaditya> but telling users that they can use SSH with FTP will give them the impression that they have to setup SSH and then FTP somehow
<aaditya> moreover, gnome and kde support SFTP natively
<genii> aaditya: ssh client is installed by default.
<aaditya> that sounds better
<aaditya> Gnome and KDE support SFTP by default..
<genii> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a Windows SSH client, it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ . Gnome and KDE  support SFTP (Secure FTP) by default, which also uses SSH , see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<genii> aaditya: The idea is not to have a separate !sftp but point it to !ssh which would be modified to something similar to above
<aaditya> genii: Got it. I'll make the factoid clear and easy to comprehend, and then get back to you.
<genii> aaditya: For now I'll adjust the existing !ssh to the above and point !sftp to it.
<aaditya> ok, i'm almost done though
<genii> (if there are no objections from others)
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. SFTP (SSH File Transfer Protocol) provides file transfer and manipulation functionality. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol. For SSH functionality on Windows, http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/, http://www.bitvise.com/tunnelier and ht
<genii> aaditya: The problem is that there is limited facgtoid length
<aaditya> that's what i was thinking
<aaditya> genii: is there a max character count?
<genii> aaditya: Yes. Off hand I'm not sure what though. Likely where it cut off what you put
<aaditya> let's remove some of the links then
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. SFTP (SSH File Transfer Protocol) provides file transfer and manipulation functionality. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles. For SSH functionality in Windows: http://www.bitvise.com/tunnelier
<aaditya> the windows client, tunnelier, is more user friendly than putty and is free for personal use
<aaditya> WinSCP is free too
<genii> Hm
<genii> aaditya: tunnelier is not open-source, putty is
<aaditya> yes that's the thing with tunnelier
<aaditya> WinSCP is open source and better than Putty
<aaditya> but looks like WinSCP does not provide an ssh shell interface
<aaditya> let's keep putty in that case
<genii> aaditya: I would not link to tunnelier over putty in this tacfoid for an ssh client. winscp is fine for windows sftp client however
<aaditya> genii: so putty and winscp?
<genii> aaditya: Yes
<genii> Conciely if possible :)
<genii> *concisely
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. SFTP (SSH File Transfer Protocol) provides file transfer and manipulation functionality. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles. For SSH functionality in Windows: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ and http://winscp.net/
<genii> aaditya: It becomes in that case confusing if winscp is an ssh client or no. 1 minute and I'll consider a rewrite here
<aaditya> genii: alright
<aaditya> let's also point "scp" to the same factoid
<genii> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ is a Windows SSH client. SFTP (SSH File Transfer Protocol) provides file transfer and manipulation functionality: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles . WinSCP provides similar functionality for Windows: http://winscp.net/
<genii> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<aaditya> hm
<genii> aaditya: !scp is functional as-is
<aaditya> yes
<genii> aaditya: In fact Can just reference !scp from in the !ssh
<aaditya> i have a feeling that sftp and scp should be a single factoid and ssh should be separate
<aaditya> can we keep the existing SSH and add the extra sftp information to scp instead of ssh?
<aaditya> and then point sftp to the scp factoid?
<genii> aaditya: This makes more functional sense, yes
<aaditya> i'm at it
<genii> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<genii> ubottu: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ . See !scp for secure file copy, which also uses SSH
<ubottu> But ssh already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no, SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ . See !scp for secure file copy, which also uses SSH
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<genii> Oops
<genii> ubottu: no, SSH is <reply> the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ . See !scp for secure file copy, which also uses SSH
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<genii> Bah.
<genii> ubottu: no, SSH is <reply> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ . See !scp for secure file copy, which also uses SSH
 * genii quadruple-checks
<genii> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ . See !scp for secure file copy, which also uses SSH
<aaditya> now i'm confused lol
<aaditya> SFTP (SSH File Transfer Protocol) provides file transfer and manipulation functionality across networks over !SSH. SCP is a secure way of copying files over !SSH. Usage: `scp filename user@host:filename`. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles. WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ . See !SCP for more info on securely copying files over networks.
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ . See !SCP for more info on securely copying files over SSH.
<aaditya> genii: i'm back
<genii> aaditya: Factoid changes are not committed until the bot is directed to replace the old one with the agreed-upon new one. So I just modified the original !ssh 
<aaditya> genii: I noticed that
<aaditya> i was confused with the number of times it was changed :P
<aaditya> anyways
 * genii makes more coffee
<aaditya> heh
<aaditya> you might want to consider the last SSH that I posted above
<aaditya> and the SFTP one could have "scp", "sftp" and "winscp" pointed towards it
<genii> We'll sort it out :)
<aaditya> cool :)
<aaditya> I'm working on becoming a member of Team Ubuntu. The docs say that "Contributions should be significant and visible". What'd be considered significant? 200th best contributer in brainstorm and helping people in #ubuntu?
<genii> aaditya: I'm not sure thats within the scope of this channel
<aaditya> genii: Ah I see. Which channel then?
<genii> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<genii> Hm
<genii> aaditya: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-motu , if anywhere
<aaditya> genii: alright, thanks :)
<aaditya> genii: I'm heading out now, hoping to see those factoid changes committed soon. Thanks for your time and cooperation.
<genii> aaditya: You're welcome
 * genii contemplates the factoid mess
 * Seeker` contemplates NDCS
<Seeker`> *NCDS
<genii> ?
<genii> OK, is this acceptable?
<genii> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Seeker`> bit long isn't it?
<genii> Seeker`: Yes :( Maybe to remove the advanced usgaes, you think? That page has useful info on tunneling vnc, socksn and sshfs though
<genii> Bleh typos
<Seeker`> I think that putty should be a seperate factoid
<Seeker`> maybe
<genii> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<genii> Hm
<genii> Seeker`: I'm all for that, I don't know how to un-alias though
<genii> I imagine you tell it to forget the aliased name but I don't want to do that and wipe out the original
<tiyowan> Hi...um, can someone please point out to me why I've been banned from the Ubuntu channel?
<Seeker`> you pinged the whole channel
<tiyowan> Yikes.
<tiyowan> Sorry about that; I'm setting up irssi on cygwin using rxvt...
<Seeker`> I'll remove the ban if you can guarantee that it will never happen again
<tiyowan> Agreed. :)
<Seeker`> you should be able to get back in
 * elky debates ordering pizza for lunch...
<tiyowan> Thank you very much. Aha, I think I know how that happened. Hmm, oversight in the irssi script. Could you point out an acceptable way to find out the lag between myself and #ubuntu?
<Seeker`> doesn't irssi display the lag if it is more than 1 second?
<nalioth> yes, irssi displays lag
<tiyowan> Seeker: Yes, it does. Perhaps I could pull that out af a var. Okay, thanks a lot. And sorry about that.
<nalioth> tiyowan: it's better to ping the server itself
<nalioth> channels don't respond to pings
<tiyowan> nalioth: For example, pinging irc.freenode.net?
<tiyowan> Anyway, I'll figure something out. Thank you for your assistance, folks. Have a nice day.
 * genii sips
<genii> Hm.
<genii> putty is <reply> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<genii> I'm getting from bot "putty is something else" but then when: no, putty is newthing  it says it knows nothing about putty
 * genii pokdes at tsimpson
<Myrtti> sigh damned bees
<genii> Myrtti: You got bit?
<Myrtti> genii: no, woke up
<genii> Ah. Yes, they can be very noisy. Especially the large queens
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, limewire is a popular !P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftLinuxDeb. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<elky> both limewire and frostwire suck.
<Pici> limewire is <reply> limewire sucks
<aaditya> I had a discussion here with genii about 6 hours ago about updating certain factoids
<aaditya> Users could be benefited by updating "sftp" and "scp"
<ubottu> chuck_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> aaditya: And?
<Pici> aaditya: Looks like it was done.
<aaditya> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<aaditya> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<aaditya> only SSH factoid was modified
<aaditya> I and genii discussed setting sftp and scp to the following:
<aaditya> "SFTP (SSH File Transfer Protocol) provides file transfer and manipulation functionality across networks over !SSH. SCP is a secure way of copying files over !SSH. Usage: `scp filename user@host:filename`. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles. WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/"
<aaditya> I also proposed pointing WinSCP to the same factoid
<Pici> Theres really not a lot of information about sftp on that wiki page
<aaditya> yes
<aaditya> Gnome and KDE support the sftp protocol scheme by default
<aaditya> though
<Pici> aaditya: If you can come up with a (preferably) short factoid for sftp that doesn't just have a link to 1 sentence about it then I'll add it.
<gnomefreak> secure ftp (nss IIR) and link to a wiki but that is exactly what you are not looking for
<gnomefreak> aaditya: Pici man sftp the description should have enough in it for factiod
 * gnomefreak just did that
<aaditya> gnomefreak: yes, but that's sftp program
<Pici> I'm not running on enough sleep to come up with a factoid from scratch.
<aaditya> i'm preparing a factoid for SFTP protocol; will have it ready in another minute
<gnomefreak> aaditya: the problem being?
<gnomefreak> aaditya: add info about the app. the protocol should be added to that. info app; than link it to something about protocol, Just using protocol isnt helpfull if people dont know what the app does/is
<aaditya> gnomefreak: yes. check this out:
<aaditya> SFTP (SSH File Transfer Protocol) provides file transfer and manipulation functionality across networks over !SSH. SFTP is supported in Gnome and KDE by default. For more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_File_Transfer_Protocol. WinSCP is a client for Windows: http://winscp.net/
<elky> !sftp is <alias> ssh
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Pici> hugonormous factoid
<gnomefreak> yeah a bit big
<aaditya> it does not explain what sftp is...
<gnomefreak> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol,
<gnomefreak> it does
<aaditya> that link to docs has been changed to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<gnomefreak> if we add the last link to the 2nd link that will make it a bit smaller
<aaditya> Information about SSH server is a part of the wiki page, so we can take that off
<Flannel> The last link is the only one that mentions sftp at all.  If you're going to remove that, youreally ought to make a separate factoid for sftp
<Flannel> a !sftp factoid that mentions sftp two times removed isn't really great
<gnomefreak> have windows info on one of the links that tells you what sftp instead of in faction
<gnomefreak> -n +d
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH. Putty is an SSH client for Windows: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/. For transferring files over SSH, check !SCP and !SFTP
<aaditya> even the "advanced SSH uses" page is linked from the wiki, so we don't need to have that in the factoid
<gnomefreak> the problem with that is sftp is alias to ssh so any link we have htere needs to point to both or make it separate
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH. For transferring files over SSH, check !SCP and !SFTP. Putty is an SSH client for Windows: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<aaditya> gnomefreak: it'd be better to make the separate
<gnomefreak> no really since it does same thing, if the link talks about ssh ftp and sftp it would work great
<gnomefreak> s/no/not
<gnomefreak> too early for me to make edit wikis
<aaditya> i'm not sure about that because SSH is a shell, while SFTP is a way of transferring files. They certainly use the same protocol, but a user perceives them differently.
<gnomefreak> http://www.openssh.org/ is helpful and nice sort of it is mainly about the suite
<gnomefreak> aaditya: that is the same as ftp and since they both use ssh i dont see a problem
<gnomefreak> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Pici> I personally think thats too much information.
<aaditya> Pici: I agree
<gnomefreak> Pici: it is and it really should mention that it is a suite and brings in ftp sftp ect...
<gnomefreak> or link to http://www.openssh.org/
<Pici> You can modify it ;)
<aaditya> i have a feeling that newbies will have a hard time understanding the suite
<gnomefreak> give me a few more hours to wake up. i have been up less than 30 minutes so far
<gnomefreak> ??? install openssh since you sort of have to anyway for use of ssh
<aaditya> there are often people in #ubuntu who are fed up with samba. It'd be easy to show them a SFTP factoid to explain them how to get a better functionality in terms of file sharing.
<gnomefreak> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gnomefreak> aaditya: its a differnet factiod for samba than ssh so i dont see an issue with that. the link we have for ssh is good only need to shorten it IMHO
<Flannel> ssh is installed by default
<aaditya> We'd be better off helping them setting up SFTP rather than solving Samba problems ;)
<Flannel> (client)
<gnomefreak> samba is a pian in the but to use
<gnomefreak> aaditya: people will use samba and would need help
<gnomefreak> Flannel: not default
<gnomefreak> ssh:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak>   Candidate: 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1
<aaditya> my proposal is to create a separate SFTP factoid so that we could allow users to switch to SFTP
<Flannel> gnomefreak: "ssh" is both server and client (metapackage)
<Flannel> openssh-client
<gnomefreak> aaditya: to sparate it from ssh/ftp is not helpful since they are pretty much related. sftp is a more secure ftp and as i recall man ftp has a secure switch in it
<Myrtti> are you SERIOUSLY suggesting that people should use ssh and sftp over samba?
<aaditya> Myrtti: Yes, seriously.
<Tm_T> I haven't used samba in 4 years now I think (:
<gnomefreak> it doesnt make any sense to me. I say link sftp to ssh/ftp shorten it and call it a day. 
<Pici> Windows cannot easily mount anything other than samba.
<gnomefreak> make a wiki and we will link it to that
<Tm_T> Pici: what about people without Windows?
<gnomefreak> if it has enough good info on it
<Myrtti> Tm_T: we live in the real world
<Myrtti> Tm_T: NFS.
<aaditya> for those who want a change, or have a choice, WinSCP and Putty do a reasonably good job
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I know, just said (:)
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: mac can use samba cant it?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: no idea, but I guess yes
<Pici> aaditya: Thats not a mounted filesystem
<Myrtti> the performance of ssh in *LAN* file transfer is so bad it shouldn't be suggested to replace samba
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aye, that too
<Myrtti> and samba shouldn't be used in WAN connections anyway
 * gnomefreak sneaks away for a smoke ;)
<aaditya> Pici: there is a windows program to "mount" SSH drives. i'll look it up now
<Pici> aaditya: I know, I'm using it here. 
<Myrtti> I'd rather use samba than ssh to transfer stuff in a LAN anytime
<Myrtti> (though I prefer NFS, since I don't have windows machinery)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I don't but that's then again me, as I don't use LAN transfers that often
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I used to do my backups to my homeserver, and doing it over ssh is a MAJOR pain in the butt
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I can imagine, yes
<Myrtti> ssh quadrupled the transfer time, and strained the processors of both machines to idiotic amounts
<Tm_T> aye, it's cpu-intensive with enough traffic
<Myrtti> ssh shouldn't be suggested to replace samba, ever. Samba shouldn't be suggested to use over Internet file transfers.
<Myrtti> if you want to replace samba, use NFS
<Tm_T> agreed
<aaditya> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Myrtti> and if you want to replace samba printers, use cupsd
<aaditya> does windows support NFS in any form?
<Myrtti> aaditya: samba has a valid usecase in a heterogenious environment
<Myrtti> if the network has Windows computers
<Pici> I don't believe it has NFS support out of the box.
<aaditya> Myrtti: agreed
<Myrtti> probably, most likely not.
<Myrtti> in my opinion nfs is easier to setup than samba, but it also requires that the network is quite homogenous
 * Myrtti feels the need to write a rant blog entry
<aaditya> Would it be reasonable to suggest users to setup NFS on their windows box?
 * gnomefreak expects a bubble
<Myrtti> aaditya: whut?
<aaditya> Myrtti: i got my answer ;)
<Myrtti> aaditya: as I just said, NFS isn't for networks with an intention to share files between Windows computer(s) to others
<Myrtti> linux is the most flexible part of the equasion
<aaditya> ok. For those who wish to transfer files securely over WAN, should be have a separate factoid for SFTP?
<Myrtti> aaditya: doesn't the SFTP factoid already cover it?
<aaditya> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<aaditya> it doesn't
<Myrtti> works like a charm.
<Myrtti> oh?
<gnomefreak> not really since it is the same as ftp -x (doesnt feel like looking the switch up but i would guess either -s or -S
<aaditya> Myrtti: it does not mention file transfer at all
<aaditya> Myrtti: and it's too long. i'll copy paste a replacement for !SSH that I proposed earlier.
<gnomefreak> links do and maybe use tiny link to create the links. at least than it will shorten the factiod
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH. For transferring files over SSH, check !SCP and !SFTP. Putty is an SSH client for Windows: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<gnomefreak> separate ssh factiod makes no sense since ftp sftp uses ssh
<aaditya> we don't need the other two links since those are mentioned in the wiki docs
<Myrtti> so, has there been an agreement *NOT* to edit that factoid to that form?
<Myrtti> or what are we discussing here for?
<gnomefreak> +1 Myrtti 
<aaditya> there hasn't been any agreement yet
<Myrtti> jolly good.
<Tm_T> I say no for separate sftp factoid, include it to ssh
<Tm_T> and/or ftp
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<aaditya> Tm_T: that works
 * Myrtti vanishes to work
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html should mention putty IMHO but it has to have doc team member to change it
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: why not openssh-client?
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: wohoo, I'm a member.
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: good point
<Myrtti> https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Emyrtti/+participation
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fccf said: !ubuntuforums is how I learned ubuntu and how to fix things
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: and I was partly kidding, though I believe you can use it with KDE in Windows too (;)
<aaditya> apparently fccf didn't realize that he was telling ubottu to modify a factoid
<gnomefreak> at the very least we should use ubuntu links since we are supporting it. for example http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ should use ubuntu link instead
<gnomefreak> aaditya: not many people do
<aaditya> gnomefreak: ubuntu link as in?
<gnomefreak> as in a wiki or a ubuntu doc
<aaditya> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> since its all about connecting to windows -> linux and vice versa
<aaditya> in addition to that, it's also about linux <-> linux
<aaditya> we don't want windows, remember bug #1? ;)
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<gnomefreak> aaditya: that is why i said vice versa
<gnomefreak> that link mentions putty fairly well IMHO
<gnomefreak> and other windows apps like cygwin
<aaditya> gnomefreak: true. the putty link should be replaced with this one.
<gnomefreak> other than that change shorten it and done but the shortening it is the problem since there is very little info in the factiod other than links but i am out of ideas
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH. For transferring files over SSH, see !SCP or !SFTP. Connecting via SSH from different platforms: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<gnomefreak> oh and MAC does use the same as
<gnomefreak> us
<aaditya> yes
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH.== bad link
<gnomefreak> ah remove the . from it
<aaditya> it's the dot in the end
<gnomefreak>  instead use a | or something
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol; see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH | For transferring files over SSH, see !SCP or !SFTP. Connecting via SSH from different platforms: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<Myrtti> so we're still having the separate factoids?
<aaditya> let's replace the second dot too
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol; see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH | For transferring files over SSH, see !SCP or !SFTP | Connecting via SSH from different platforms https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<Myrtti> several have already protested that
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: no i am aginst that but im only 1 person
<aaditya> Myrtti: not a separate one
<gnomefreak> just fix this one a little
<aaditya> Myrtti: SFTP should still point to something meaningful, like FTP or SCP
<aaditya> not FTP, since that's about FTP clients
<gnomefreak> see !SCP or !SFTP in factiod suggests they are different
<aaditya> let's also remove !SFTP from the SSH one above
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol; see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH | For transferring files over SSH, see !SCP | Connecting via SSH from different platforms https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<aaditya> and one colon before the last link
<Myrtti> so currently sftp and ssh are the same
<gnomefreak> maybe use SSH, for more info see !scp
<Myrtti> so you *do* want separate factoids?
<aaditya> Myrtti: no, currently SFTP points to SSH
<Myrtti> aaditya: ie. are the same
<aaditya> Myrtti: I believe that SFTP should point to SCP, not SSH
 * Myrtti goes to get more coffee
<aaditya> Myrtti: I agree that SFTP shouldn't be a separate factoid..
<gnomefreak> why? sftp/ftp use SSH 
<gnomefreak> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<aaditya> gnomefreak: lol we should discuss that afterwards. let's fix !SSH first
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: what's sftp/ftp?
<Myrtti> is this some new technical innovation I've not heard of?
<Tm_T> not ssh sftp implementation, I guess
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> oh the /
<aaditya> o.o
<Myrtti> ftps != sftp != ftp
<Tm_T> indeed
<Myrtti> totally different animals, all of them
<aaditya> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTP_over_SSH#FTP_over_SSH_.28not_SFTP.29
<Myrtti> hohii
<Myrtti> so theres
<Myrtti> a) ftp b) ftp over ssh c) ftps d) sftp
 * Myrtti rolls the roulette
<aaditya> haha
<Myrtti> if you weren't confused enough about this factoid editing business, now you're screwed
<Myrtti> oh and e) ssh
<Myrtti> lets toss in telnet, samba, nfs and sshfs in the same mix
<Tm_T> don't forget telnet?
<Flannel> and sneakernet!
<Tm_T> bah
<aaditya> and rsh
<Myrtti> wohoo
<Myrtti> the old factoid seems so nice now
<gnomefreak> tthey screwed up latest nightly of gwibber :( now to clear you have to clear than refresh
<aaditya> haha
<aaditya> let's start over
<aaditya> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol; see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH | For transferring files over SSH, see !SCP | Connecting via SSH from different platforms https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<aaditya> does it look good?
<gnomefreak> telnet sends password in clear text
<Tm_T> aaditya: why separate scp ?
<aaditya> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<gnomefreak> its pretty much on the same level
<aaditya> Tm_T: because it would be too much info in one factoid otherwise
<aaditya> could someone update the SSH factoid?
 * gnomefreak can care less about scp since it is the same concept as ssh only difference iin the factiods is a windows link
<gnomefreak> - concept
<aaditya> gnomefreak: concept might be the same, but they do different things
<gnomefreak> thew do same things but with different features
<gnomefreak> they even
<aaditya> gnomefreak: i can't agree on this one
<gnomefreak> copying files is what this is all about
<gnomefreak> ftp sftp ssh and so on all are used to copy files
<aaditya> gnomefreak: SSH is not about copying files. It's about a remote Shell.
<gnomefreak> aaditya: it is used by other apps to copy files
<gnomefreak> why doesnt it update itself after using clear bug or feature
 * aaditya jumps off a cliff
<Tm_T> hmm, are we aware of #ubuntu-love channel ?
<ikonia> utter tosh
<ikonia> this "let people create any channel they want" is stupid in my opinion
<ikonia> its got a cloaked locobot in it
<Tm_T> so whe should know of it?
<ikonia> I don't know of it
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's not valid
<ikonia> I don't think it is, as it's a.) got no topic b.) what in the world could #ubuntu-love be about 
<Tm_T> then why it has that locobot then?
<ikonia> I don't know
<Tm_T> I'm just wondering (:
<Myrtti> because it's got jdub
<Tm_T> ah
<Myrtti> ask jdub what he thought at the time
<topyli> #gnome-love on gimpnet is for newbies looking for easy tasks and trivial bugs so that they can get started
<topyli> perhaps someone has thought about creating something similar
<Myrtti> I guess that's the same here then
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, erUSUL said: !ubottu noxconf is <reply>Newer releases of Xorg graphic Server do not need a configuration file and can figure out what they need at runtime that's why yuor xorg.conf may be blank. If xorg.conf is not blank it is followed though.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, erUSUL said: ubottu noxconf is <reply>Newer releases of Xorg graphic Server do not need a configuration file and can figure out what they need at runtime that's why your xorg.conf may be blank. If xorg.conf is not blank it is followed though.
<Tm_T> erUSUL: not entirely, there's parts which gets ignored
<erUSUL> feel free to edit it :)
<Tm_T> unfortunately I have no knowledge nor time (;)
<Tm_T> ofcourse I can always say "noooooooo!!1" (;)
<erUSUL> Tm_T: a factoid is not a wiki or man page... 
<jussi01> erUSUL: a link could be useful - perhaps a wiki entry about this?
<Tm_T> erUSUL: I know
<Tm_T> still I tend to use time to think it properly
<erUSUL> jussi01: well there are factoids more needed of some love that this new one... the sound and fixres ones como to mind
<jussi01> erUSUL: you are welcome to love them also.... :D
<erUSUL> Tm_T: but anyway i think it would save me some typing in #ubuntu. Nothing lost for trying. Good day.
<jussi01> erUSUL: thing is, Im not adding incomplete factoids ;)
<Myrtti> meh
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> we didn't hug him enough?
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, jolanka said: ubottu the problem is with the video driver
<Pici> i bet
<ikonia> so #ubuntu-love is basically #ubuntu-simple - which is the multi-teir support process that has been rjected many times ?
<Pici> #ubuntu-love?
<ikonia> Pici: yup, Tm_T noted a channel called #ubuntu-lve
<ikonia> love
<Pici> Sounds like a hippie channel
<Pici> or would that be #ubuntu-free-love
<Myrtti> if you suggest that it should have members of #ubuntu-women as decoys, I'll kill you.
<Myrtti> I'll come over the cable and seriously hurt you
 * Pici shrugs, is running on no sleep
<Pici> I'd never say that.
<elky> ikonia, #ubuntu-love has been around for longer than -ot iirc.
<Myrtti> Pici: I know you wouldn't, after all my venting and ranting
<elky> not quite. it's a jdub thing though, and hasnt been touched since 3 weeks after it was made.
<ikonia> no way
<ikonia> >/shock>
<ubottu> felix__ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tsimpson> genii: it means it was forgotten (!search putty)
 * genii sips
 * Pici blinks
 * genii makes a *lot* more coffee
 * jussi01 eats another grumblefish
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell fafaz about pm
<genii> I'm so tempted to debate the merits of pornography now in -ot . But I'll refrain
<Myrtti> lenna? *grin*
<genii> I have no idea what lenna is
<Myrtti> google it, dear
<jussi01> haha
<Tm_T> Myrtti: suggesting something like that is against channel policy, isn't it?
<Seeker`> like what?
<genii> Flog me instead, I deserve it
<Flannel> Tm_T: Lena is a standard image [compression/manipulation/whatever] algorithm benchmark, I can't see how it'd be against channel policy
<Tm_T> Flannel: see again
 * Myrtti hides in shame
<Flannel> again?
<jussi01> oh meh...
<jussi01> move on
<Myrtti> Flannel: I seem to be getting proficient in making an ass out of myself
<Myrtti> -->
<jussi01> Im just running out, maybe someon wants to sort this out: [20:26:29] --> man_sex (n=cha-hell@114.121.91.226) has joined #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll ask nicely if they will change their nick
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: I think you may have been a little premature on calling OT
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` noted, but the whole dod vs hippa law was dragging out
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp Refused to listen and just got rude in channel over it
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps you should have asked some other ops' opinion?
<Myrtti> just a suggestion
<Jack_Sparrow> Ill read back through
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: reread it?
<Jack_Sparrow> The log was not up to date and neither was scrollback.. hold on
<Seeker`> how can scrollback not be up to date?
<Jack_Sparrow> scrollback has a limited size
<Jack_Sparrow> the logs go until 18:00
<Seeker`> what about bantracker?
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` Put the log into a pastebin and we can both look it over
<Seeker`> its gonna be awkward for me to extract the whole thing
<Seeker`> I can paste a /lastlog gordonjcp
<Myrtti> or just wait few minutes, an have the irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt a problem, I have been wrong before, but I was not about to let him continue getting mouthy in channel .  His point was that if a person is using ubuntu then it is not offtopic.  The entire conversation was about formatting a partition on a windows machine so the machine could be given away.  then drifted into dod and hippa laws
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: do you think he could be unbanned then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` HE said he had long quit suppoting ubuntu.. as in..  one sec..
<Jack_Sparrow> <gordonjcp> tbh this is why I stopped supporting ubuntu maintainers with my own software, and why I stopped generally helping out in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` that ot on dod/hippa lasted over half an hour... 
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` http://paste.ubuntu.com/185929/        are the basics.  I have no problem unbanning him. I asked him to read the coc and guidelines and never heard back
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` Ban removed.  I stick by my opinion of that as offtopic and gordons response in channel was not acceptable.  even for a fi user
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: and I think you should have called another op to look in and mediate
<Jack_Sparrow> I have never seen that done for offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you think you may be a bit partial for another fi user
<Myrtti> he's not finnish
<Myrtti> he's from scotland, just happens to have a server here on somebodys bedroom
<Jack_Sparrow> n=gordonjc@symmetria.fi
<Myrtti> a bit like half of the kubuntu ops seem to be ircing from jussi01's closet
<Myrtti> :-D
<Pici> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> he's one of the oldest entities of -offtopic and #ubuntu and as such might not totally happy with the changes the channels have gone through over the years. I do agree that if he wants to stay out because of these issues, he's welcome to do so, but I still wouldn't have used kick/kb to get the point through
<Jack_Sparrow> That was not until after the personal insults..  but understood
<Myrtti> however I'm not going to invite him here, or invite him to #ubuntu, or discuss with him on pm - I know his personality to some degree and he's quite flamboyant to say the least
<Jack_Sparrow> To say the least..
<Myrtti> and doing anything else than just removing the ban would just make things worse
<Jack_Sparrow> That has already been done
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> which is why I'll just say ins'allah and move on
<jussi01> *wave*
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 And what about all of these shell accounts coming from your closet
<jussi01> what?
<jussi01> its my mates office, not my closet, get it right
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Said <Myrtti> a bit like half of the kubuntu ops seem to be ircing from jussi01's closet
<Myrtti> kekekekeke
<Myrtti> *snerk*
<Jack_Sparrow> It wasn't me officer, it was my friend
<Myrtti> it wasn't me, it was the one armed man
<Jack_Sparrow> Gag me, I will be putting up a windows box today.. just for my phone system
<genii> It's that darn quassel. So cute and handy.
<jussi01> *g*
<jussi01> hows that? :D
<Myrtti> oh noes :-×
<Jack_Sparrow> ouch
 * Myrtti zips up
<Myrtti> !prayer | jussi01 
<ubottu> jussi01: Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> *slap*
<Mamarok> wow, great!
<genii> I wonder if any religious types have ever called that factoid in a public channel
<Myrtti> genii: that's my personal prayer which I chant on a day-to-day basis
<Jack_Sparrow> not that I have seen
<Myrtti> when I'm really, really, really ticked
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: /msg ubottu ♥ 
 * genii contemplates this utf-8 bot
<jussi01> ladies and gents, we have a lot of bans in here, perhaps a few might need review? ;)
<Myrtti> jussi01: you're free to review mine as I've reviewed yours in #ubuntu :-P
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> well theres a few that can go, just from looking at them
<Jack_Sparrow> As always, mine are all reviewable, other than two I think that were specifically noted.
 * Myrtti feels really tired
<genii> I only have about ten. What's considered excessive?
 * Pici *is* really tired
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jussi01> c-0-r-e was klined, no?
<Pricey> 19:31:37 -!- 0 - #ubuntu: ban mirc_ [by niven.freenode.net, 10850555 secs ago]
<Pricey> 19:31:37 -!- 0 - #ubuntu: ban "Oracle*GreenDiamond" [by niven.freenode.net, 10850555 secs ago]
<Pricey> 19:31:37 -!- 0 - #ubuntu: ban "Oracle [by niven.freenode.net, 10850555 secs ago]
<Pricey> 19:31:38 -!- 0 - #ubuntu: ban "For [by niven.freenode.net, 10850556 secs ago]
<Pricey> 19:31:38 -!- 0 - #ubuntu: ban "For?you?ST47?:)?<3?w00t" [by niven.freenode.net, 10850556 secs ago]
<jussi01> Pricey: ?
<Pricey> Unless anyone thinks any of those look like they should stay... I'm going to remove them from #ubuntu later. The last 4 just seem... odd...
<Pici> I'm guessing +d ?
<Pricey> yep
<jussi01> yeah, they look odd...
<Pricey> I'm sure half of those bans could go too.
<Pricey> I also just noticed that eternaljoy is banned by unaffiliated cloak in #ubuntu, though he was in there yesterday. (vorian)
<jussi01> lovely...
<Pricey> I don't think he raised any eyebrows so I'm sure he's fine to continue visiting... so is that ban still needed?
 * Myrtti throws a flashbang on the floor and sneaks to bed
<jussi01> !mint | Mamarok
<ubottu> Mamarok: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<Mamarok> thx, will remind her/him
<jussi01> hrm, if I could be bothered Id write a factoid about the folderview thing and how to get "old style" desktop back
<Mamarok> I am that close to kick adam...
<Pricey> shove him to a support channel
<Pricey> mute him if you really think it necessary
<Mamarok> Pricey: well, OS bashing is trolling, no?
<Pricey> bah, getting confused between channels
<ubottu> In ubottu, darlek said: !pastebinit is a command line program that directly supplies a URL of text when the command completes.   Examples such as: ls -la | pastebinit, or, foo.txt > pastebinit, both will return a URL making copy paste of text for sharing an easy and automatic process.  This is not an installed Ubuntu Jaunty program but can be found in the repos.  Try sudo aptitude install pastebinit
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-02
<genii> pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit is an Ubuntu package which is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which will then report an URL which contains the output. From command-line it may be installed with: sudo apt-get install pastebinit or: sudo aptitude install pastebinit .Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit   or:  textfile-name > pastebinit
<genii> y/n ?
<Seeker`> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Seeker`> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<genii> Seeker`: I could maybe shorten it a bit.
<Flannel> Why do you need to give both apt-get and aptitude to install? that seems silly
<Seeker`> how about something like "automatically pastebins command output, or any other text and returns a URL. For example: command-name | pastebinit or: textfile-name > pastebinit
<Seeker`> the command name is the package name, don't think you need to tell people that in the factoid
<Flannel> also, cat textfile > pastebinit "textfilename > pastebinit" won't work.
<Flannel> If you don't have it installed, will Ubuntu recommend it?
<Flannel> yeah
<genii> Flannel: I actually wanted to just point to !apt or !apt-get so they could use method of choice  but that (those) factoid doesn't really help with that aspect
<Flannel> So, can probably skip the installation stuff, since they'll get that after they try it?
<Seeker`> how about something like "automatically pastebins command output, or any other text, and returns a URL. For example: "command-name | pastebinit" or: "cat textfile-name > pastebinit"
<Flannel> I think that's brevity at the expense of clarity.
<Seeker`> genii: if someone doesn't know how to install packages, they'll ask
<Flannel> (and Ubuntu will tell them)
<Flannel> although, I suppose we can't count on those.
<genii> Seeker`: True :) I was just taking an example from the suggestion and trying to encompass users who don't use synaptic as in their sample
<Flannel> I don't really think we need to worry about being that frontend agnostic.  The point is to get the thing installed so they can use it.
<Seeker`> I mean, if you explain installing the package in the factoid, then you should probably include information about pipe, and cat, and redirecting output, and what pastebin actually is
<Flannel> Seeker`: No, that's just silly.
<Seeker`> Flannel: thats my point
<Flannel> Seeker`: Uh, no?
<genii> OK lemme try a cleanup on it. 
<Flannel> "apt-get install pastebinit" is much different than "cat outputs the file to stdout, pipe redirects it from stdout"
<Flannel> Seeker`: Someone who just needs help in #u would likely benefit from the former, and not care about the latter.
<Flannel> s/would likely/may/
<Seeker`> Flannel: if they need to know about installation they will ask, there is no need to flood the channel with the potentially useless information
<Seeker`> my point was that we shouldn't need to teach people to install stuff in a factoid when the package name is the same as the command
<Flannel> Seeker`: Adding twenty more characters isn't really a big deal
<Flannel> Seeker`: Why not?  That doesn't seem to follow any logic.
<genii> pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which will then report an URL which contains the output .Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit   or:  textfile-name > pastebinit
<genii> With above, if they try the command it will instruct them how to install
<Flannel> I'm just worried that after they try the command (and don't have it installed) they'll think they're done.
<Seeker`> Flannel: if 20 characters is no big deal, then why not explain cat, and pipe
<Flannel> Seeker`: Because they don't provide 
<Flannel> Seeker`: Because they don't provide *any* value to the factoid, and would take lines upon lines?
<Flannel> They don't help solve the "how do I pastebin" problem
<genii> pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit 
<genii> ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, darlek said: !xboxcontroller is Ubuntu troubleshooting guide for XBOX 360 controllers can be found here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<genii> Hehe
<genii> I'm *not* touching that suggestion
<Flannel> almost !scope worthy
<genii> Current suggestion for pastebinit acceptable ?
<genii> Seeker`, Flannel , any edits or concerns for: pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit 
<Seeker`> genii: fine by me
<genii> OK, added
<genii> I figure if they try the usage suggested, it will just recommend how to install it since the packagename is the program name. And it refers to the usual !pastebin for further info
<a> please monitor/remove rocko
<LjL> look at moneybagz9
<Flannel> And his bot
<LjL> and the command he used, specifically
<LjL> i get the feeling it's a... particular... kind of bot
<LjL> i'd set +r.
<Flannel> Anyone see why sylvanus should be banned from the flootbots there?
<a> I would like to know why I was kicked from #ubuntu
<LjL> what the
<Flannel> a: bug, hold on a sec
<Flannel> LjL: I've seen this before, actually.
<LjL> no, it's not a "bug"
<a> I'm going through mibbit.com
<a> a proxy, apparently
<Flannel> a: right, hold on a sec.
<Flannel> LjL: a program did something its not supposed to.  That's what most people consider a bug.
<a> is it angry about my name?  I find it quite funny
<Flannel> a: Try rejoining (you'll have to go through the proxy room again)
<LjL> Flannel: indeed. i thought it was a *certain* IP which it is not.
<a> thanks
<Flannel> LjL: Nah, it bans some innocent bystander, it happened to me once in the past too.  I'm wondering if it some sort of odd crosstalk here.  Since last time the person involved was in this channel as well.
<LjL> Flannel: the bots aren't in this channel so they can't see what's happening here
<LjL> Flannel: it almost certainly has something to do with one of your kicks, though, i have to see which and whyu
<Hobbsee> jpds: oh, yes please.  For it to recognise jaunty in !info packagname releasename
<Flannel> Howdy ekimmargni, how can we help you?
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-cn, ainalome said: !secludedsage is null
<ainalome> something just upload here?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> [07:08] < ubot3> In #ubuntu-cn, ainalome said: !secludedsage is null
<ainalome> i am wrong.....
<Myrtti> ainalome: do you want that factoid in the bot?
<ainalome> clean this...... i want to clean this.....
<ainalome> Myrtti, i just type the wrong character.
<ainalome> Myrtti, and it said something is sent here...
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> ainalome: the bot just told that you said that, but nothing else
<Myrtti> ainalome: *nothing* happened
<Myrtti> :-)
<ainalome> i said nothing...
<Myrtti> ainalome: don't worry. Nothing happened
<Myrtti> bazhang...?
 * nalioth pets ubot3
<Flannel> nalioth: sheesh, causing a netsplit petting a bot
<Myrtti> Flannel: he's freenode staff, he haz the powah
<Myrtti> oh damn, now I've got that song in my head
<ubottu> highvoltage called the ops in #ubuntu-devel-summit ()
<Myrtti> myself is getting on the nerves
<Myrtti> *SIGH*
<Myrtti> ok, is anyone else about?
<Myrtti> !ping
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ikonia> hello yes ?
<Myrtti> good. I'm going to kill someone in #ubuntu soon
<Myrtti> it's getting on my nerves on some unexplainable way
<Myrtti> so I'm going to take a slow step backwards, now.
<ikonia> okey dokey
<ikonia> I'll put the eyes on 
<Myrtti> especially finlay might need some babysitting
<Myrtti> I have a feeling everything he says is passed through google translate mandarin-english
<Myrtti> and lotharn, he said he's drunk
<ikonia> he's toast if he doesn't stop
 * Pici yawns
<ikonia> wake up
<Pici> I just did
<ikonia> good
<bazhang> * [juliaGirl] (i=ircap8@84.122.157.250.dyn.user.ono.com): wupitixa <--PM'ed me offering 'candid webcam'
<Pici> bazhang: when?
<bazhang> Pici, about 75 mins ago, he/she is offline now
<Pici> bazhang: Okay, same person then, they/it were klined.
<bazhang> Pici, thanks for the info
 * genii sips
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Guthur said: ubottu that is what i was intially talking about
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<bazhang> @bansearch batchy_
<ubottu> No matches found for batchy_!n=ryan@d58-110-62-19.rdl8.qld.optusnet.com.au in any channel
<ikonia> another .au
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic: 2009-05-30T12:23:25 <Batch> And i have a sound problem :<
<bazhang> <Batchy_> You can imagine what sound problems im having /
<bazhang> seems to be ban evading
<ikonia> is it the same guy
<Myrtti> n=elf@c-68-40-73-168.hsd1.mi.comcast.net
<Myrtti> huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> turbo from this am
<Myrtti> so he moved from michigan to queensland all of a sudden?
<ikonia> impressive
<bazhang> yeah its him.
<bazhang> mint6 user
<Myrtti> like there's no other mint6 users in the world?
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti This is turbo from this am in ubuntu  n=elf@c-68-40-73-168.hsd1.mi.comcast.net
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> I have no idea what you are talking about
<bazhang> with the user ident ryan and the same exact sound probs, and the lolcat behaviour? I doubt it
<Myrtti> oh, RYAN!
<Myrtti> now I get it
<ikonia> toast him then
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<bazhang> ah he quit
<ikonia> good
<ikonia> problem solved
<bazhang> he had some nasty things to say in here and in #u and -ot as well
<Jack_Sparrow> I think fenn .. the walrus has old history here..
<Jack_Sparrow> He had multiple bans in Feb of this year
<genii> Work has me running around too much this morning to be overly useful monitoring #k so I'm /away but checking scroll every 5-7 minutes
<genii> Just FYI
<LjL> oh lord.
<bazhang> hehe I'm in there genii 
<LjL> [16:28:40] <LjL> hi i'd like permission to make a quick ad for two language learning related channels in -irc, i think it should be appropriate since it's a multilingual channel
<LjL> except i intended to say that here and not on -irc to begin with :<
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> what's the channel?
<LjL> bazhang: ##francais (not mine) and ##scandinavian (mine)
<bazhang> LjL, you speak either?
<Myrtti> bazhang: swedish
<LjL> i've learned some swedish, and i can more or less read french and sometimes write something that resembles it
<bazhang> LjL, you can speak swedish? wow
<bazhang> I can read/speak/write etc French
<Myrtti> it's not like it's hard ;-)
<LjL> and given swedish is similar enough to the other two to be mostly mutually intelligible, i thought one channel for all three would be nice
<Myrtti> learning swedish is a lot easier than english
<LjL> well the grammar is easier in english
<bazhang> english is hardest in the world
<LjL> the spelling is not
<jussi01> tag team....
<bazhang> yeowch
<Jack_Sparrow> Time to tighten the nose on jimmy
<bazhang> nasty factoid
<LjL> he's in again
<bazhang> jimmy_birer
<LjL> always from 79.115
<genii> Romania
<jussi01> !u > ahmed 
<genii> When from here !factoid > them does it just seem that ubottu wants to talk to them out of the blue?
<genii> That could really mess ppl up...
<Myrtti> it does say that someone wants you to know...
<bazhang> nidhal is not reading that link very carefully
<ikonia> home time, laters all
<bazhang> night
<ikonia> whoaaaaa, it's not bed time
<ikonia> just going to drive home
<bazhang> whoops sorry :)
<jussi01> !test > genii
<ubottu> genii, please see my private message
<genii> Ah I see now Myrtti wants you to know about .... jussi01 wants you to know about .... etc etc
<genii> If it didn't do that, man, could cause some chaos
<jussi01> yeah... :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Im going into lurk mode, starting breakfast
 * genii munches his sandwiches
<ubottu> In ubottu, jchoot said: no luck, there is an empty lock file there
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fccf said: !no metacity is the default display manager in gnome
<jussi01> !away > Kasm|away
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Mez> when's the next IRCC meeting?
<Seeker`> Mez: dunno, why?
<Mez> Seeker`: just wondering. I'm interested in meetings lately :D
<topyli> Mez: somebody must have put something in your drink! :)
<Myrtti> if anyone feels like it, do a banforward for [gquit]bombadil_ to ##fix_your_connection - I'm too tired to do anything too complicated now, heading to bed. nini.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: night
<darthanubis> Who do I address abuse of OP power to?
<darthanubis> specifically #ubuntuforums?
<darthanubis> I was attacked in violation of COC by someone with OP power, and when I defended my position, I was banned.
<darthanubis> You have been kicked from #ubuntuforums by HymnToLife (If you have nothing interesting to say...)
<Seeker`> I dont know if ubuntuforums is an official channel or not
<darthanubis> is this acceptable behavior?
<Seeker`> do you have a log?
<darthanubis> ahhh
<darthanubis> sadly I don't keep logs
<darthanubis> well I thought it was part of Ubuntu offcially
<darthanubis> Thanks for the reply.
<darthanubis> Keeping logs from now on
<darthanubis> peace
<Seeker`> anyone fancy taking a look at that?
<Seeker`> I dont know where we stand with ubuntuforums
<Mamarok> Seeker`: it's listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels
<Mamarok> doesn't it make official then?
<Seeker`> maybe
<Seeker`> Mamarok: should probably be someone from the IRCC to look at it though
<Seeker`> Mamarok: or at least someone with access in #ubuntuforums
<Mamarok> Seeker`: I guess so, never went there myself
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-03
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<tsimpson> we don't handle #ubuntuforums, though several ops here are also ops in there
<Pricey> Get them to leave a message with me or jdong. (I hope that's ok Mr jdong?)
<Pricey> And argh ubuntu explosions all over my backlog.
<Pricey> (don't say it)
<Amaranth> What's the CC recommendation for the channel management that "is being ignored by the IRC Council"?
<bazhang> the lgbt discussion
<Amaranth> eh?
<Amaranth> Was the a person saying they were banned for being a lesbian?
<bazhang> from a mailing list dispute back in January iirc
<Amaranth> Wish I could find the details somewhere
<Amaranth> oh, a blanket ban on discussion of sexuality
<bazhang> stemming from #ubuntu-offtopic according to the meeting of yesterday
<Amaranth> I guess that's a bit like the US military don't ask, don't tell policy
<elky> considering the last communication from that saga was from an ubuntu ircc rep, then i'm not sure it's the ircc that's ignoring it.
<ubottu> chuck_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pricey> Yay for exempts.
<Seeker`> I really need to rewrite mootbot
<Seeker`> but I dont have the time / wrists to do so
<Pricey> We should ask LjL to make floodbots remove mibbit exempts instead of applying mutes in situations like that.
<Seeker`> anyone fancy writing mootbot for a different bot system?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !king is <reply> kong
<Flannel> huh.  That's odd.
<Flannel> !king
<ubottu> kong
<Flannel> !kong
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please see above
<Flannel> about please see above?
<genii> How to tell if someone has authenticated on freenode?
<Flannel> genii: /wii them
<genii> OK
<genii> Flannel: "* Error: WII ic56"
<Flannel> eh
<Flannel>  /whois
<Flannel>  /wii on irssi does more... what's /wii an alias of.
<Pricey> wii nick is whois nick nick
<genii> Ah so needs 2 arguments then in that one
<genii> He just got it straightened out, the system emailed a new pass, etc so all good. Is a guy I work with
<nalioth> `/w 1
<TheFunkbomb> I have a question about the forums...
<TheFunkbomb> anyone available that has a hand in them as well?
<TheFunkbomb> or perhaps someone who has more information than I do?
<TheFunkbomb> I guess not
<TheFunkbomb> perhaps another time...
 * Myrtti blinks
<Mamarok> forums? there are forum ops, no?
<Flannel> All the cats are herding towards ubuntu-related offtopicness tonight
<Mamarok> I hate people bitching around in support channels
 * Pici blinks
<tonyyarusso> Um, did anyone ever figure out what Keybuk's complaint was earlier?  I'm rather confused by this log.
<Pici> tonyyarusso: From -meeting?
<tonyyarusso> Pici: yes
<Pici> tonyyarusso: There was a discussion on the -ircc list regarding the language of the o4o factoid and our channel policies. It seems that some people thought that we were banning any mention of a person's sexuality in the channel.
<tonyyarusso> I'm aware - I exchanged a few e-mails on the subject.
<Pici> We changed the factoid and modified the channel policies, but didn't exactly follow up with the CC to say that we had done so.  There was a bit of confusion as to whether we had changed or not.
<Pici> We replied to the CC and have not heard a reply yet.
<Pici> or... actually Mark just replied a moment ago....
<Myrtti> what log, I'm looking at some logs but I can't find anything...
<jpds> Myrtti: Yesterdays -meeting log.
<Myrtti> DOH
<Pici> Gotta catch up something though
 * Myrtti is looking at 05/02
<Myrtti> doh
<tonyyarusso> !o4o | For my reference
<ubottu> For my reference: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<tonyyarusso> Seems like a fairly minor change, all right...
<tonyyarusso> Pici: So basically the factoid was just changed to reflect how we've actually been enforcing it this whole time?
<elky> tonyyarusso, yes.
<elky> tonyyarusso, now mark wants to change it again, but it's going to be too long
<tonyyarusso> Although I was rather annoyed at the apparent assertion that "sexuality is an inappropriate topic of discussion" equated to "OMGZ teh IRC ops are homophobes!"...
<Pici> elky: I think with a few edits his suggestion may work. o4o is pretty long as it is.
<elky> Pici, o4o is full to the brim as it is. you cant set it in PM it's so long.
<Pici> hrm
<elky> precisely.
<elky> also, any longer and nobody will ever read it
<elky> and some clients will cut it off
<Myrtti> gah
<Myrtti> that log makes me scream
<elky> Pici, i can also see absolute hell ahead for implementing what he's said, too
<elky> Pici, it's going to be effectively unenforcable.
<elky> Pici, it's simply not going to 'translate' to -ot, no matter how much he wants it to
<Myrtti> lets just shut the whole channel down
<Myrtti> that'll do it
<Myrtti> we've had more problems with heterosexuals than lgbt people. Point of reference: locke
<Myrtti> mating rituals and whistle calls can be done elsewhere than -ot
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<shadeslayer> hi,it seems the !video factoid is out of date
<shadeslayer> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<shadeslayer> thanks
<Pici> !no video is <alias> codecs
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<bazhang> nine, eight, seven
<topyli> dooo eeeet
<Pici> fixed
<bazhang> phew :)
<Pici> video was <alias> multimedia, so I fixed that and aliased them both to codecs
<bazhang> Bacta, how may we help you
<Bacta> I'm trying to find out when my ban expires
<bazhang> no expiry date that I am aware of
<Bacta> Can you give it an expiry date? :) 
<bazhang> No.
<Bacta> So should I treat it as indefinite?
<elky> Bacta, have you some way of proving that you're no longer going to behave like you have in the past?
 * Bacta checks wallet
<Bacta> No but I can give you my word
<elky> Bacta, i dont trust your word.
<Bacta> Well ok, if it happens again I won't be back in here asking for it to be removed
<elky> that's what you said last time.
<Bacta> I don't recall saying that
<Bacta> Why would I spend so much time in here if I was just going to go back in there and blow it?
<elky> Bacta, because "trollin's [your] game"
<Bacta> I stopped saying that a good 6 months a go, ask any Freenode staffer
<elky> Bacta, i can look at my logs and see you proclaiming to be 'trying to troll'
<elky> so while you've stopped saying it, it is clearly still your game.
<Bacta> You can grep for them and you'll find they're from 6 months ago
<Bacta> "clearly", how?
<Bacta> If I was a troll I would've been klined a long time ago
<elky> Bacta, no, your current ban stems from "i'm trying to troll here" as well as the stupid release name.
<elky> Bacta, you have been klined. klines are not permanent.
<Bacta> Yeah it was a dumb thing to say
<Bacta> I have? I certainly wasn't aware of that happening
<Pici> Bacta: Your behavior alone in our channels is what is important here, not whether klines (which are not under our control) happened or not.
<Bacta> My apologies, I was klined in September 07
<Pici> Bacta: Regardless of that, your past and more recent actions in our channels have shown that you have not changed and we have no reason to believe  that you will in the future. For those reasons your ban will not be lifted.
<Bacta> Pici, is the ban indefinite?
<Bacta> That's all I really want to know at this point
<Pici> Yes.
<Bacta> Ok thank you
<elky> it's indefinate unless change can be demonstrated.
<elky> it has not been so far.
<Bacta> Well it's a bit difficult to demonstrate "change" elky but if you do want to present me with that opportunity you know where to find me
<elky> i'm in #defocus. he's perfectly able to demonstrate behaviour there.
<bazhang> contributing on ubuntuforums would show some change
<bazhang> likewise helping answer questions on launchpad 
<Pici> or #xubuntu, hes not banned from there (yet)
<zhxk> hello, iknonia, do you remeber me?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> what's up ?
<zhxk> let me in #ubuntu, thanks
<ikonia> sorry, no 
<zhxk> it's long out it
<zhxk> i'm a ubuntu user
<ikonia> it doesn't matter if you are an ubuntu user, I don't trust your actions
<zhxk> okay, you go your way, i'll go mine
<zhxk> good bye
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> bye
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<Myrtti> /alias login /^msg ubottu @login;/^msg ubottu @btlogin
 * popey hugs Myrtti 
<ikonia> I'm trying not to use @btlogin - session last for 90 days so I'm trying to keep from opening multiple ones
<Myrtti> /alias bansearch /^msg ubottu @bansearch $0
 * Pici adds that one
<stew> fwiw, zhxk has been 100% well behaved in #debian since being banned in #ubuntu
<ikonia> stew: thanks, he's not in other channels, kept trying to ban dodge in #ubuntu and other channels
<ikonia> stew: if you feel strongly about it i'll remove the ban, I'm only going from what I've seen 
<stew> i don't
<Pici> ikonia: Does he know he was dodging the ban?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> explained multiple times
<Pici> What about the original reason for the ban?
<ikonia> not seen him do it for a while, but that said he's not been able to get into channels I'm in - so I'm just taking stews word on that
<ikonia> hence why if stew / other feels pretty confident/strong about it, I'll remove it, I'm only going on what i've seen 
<Pici> ikonia: I mean did you discuss with him the reason for the original ban?
<ikonia> ooh yes, many times
<stew> there were MAJOR language problems.  I honestly think that the spamming he was doing was meant to be funny on his part.  he DID a lot of ban dodging, I don't think he thought it was as serious as we do, until I talked to him about it
<stew> that being said.  he actually doesn't end up getting good help in #debian, mostly becuase of the huge language barier
<Pici> What is his native language?
<ikonia> %100 agree on initially the language barrier being a problem
<stew> probably either mandarin or cantonese
<ikonia> the ban dodging I disagree on as he %101 new what he was doing and still did it after he was asked, then told to stop 
<stew> he definately knew he was ban dodging
<ikonia> and he knew it was wrong, after being asked and then told to stop
<ikonia> he did it multiple channels not just ubuntu 
<Pici> Okay
<Pici> It has been a month already, we shouldn't be applying indefinite bans on people with just one issue (not counting the ban evasion).
<ikonia> I agree on that 
<ikonia> however I was counting the ban evasion as futher issues and one that he still trys to do 
<ikonia> I wasn't putting indenfinate on, just until he stopped trying to get around bans
<ikonia> as I said, if someone has confidence I'm happy to remove it
<ikonia> I can only go on what I've seen - which may not be the whole story 
<Pici> Why don't we try removing it.  If it becomes a problem again, we can always re-ban.  
<ikonia> if thats what you'd like, no problem
<ikonia> done
<stew> he's gone now, but I've had him on /hilight, i'll certainly help keep an eye on him
<Pici> cool beans, thanks
<ikonia> danke
<Myrtti> I'm tempted to ask leestables "haben sie blinkenlights" in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> mmmm food
<Myrtti> !ping
<Myrtti> *tappitytap*
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: oh dear...
<Pici> oh dear indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> Just being honest.
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: google jono bacon
<Jack_Sparrow> no thanks
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: No, I really mean it
<jussi01> Jono Bacon is the Ubuntu community manager
<Pici> jono is <reply> \m/
<Seeker`> !jono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jono
<Seeker`> ubottu: don't worry, neither does Jack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> Hehehehe
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: I would have just stuck with a remove, or was there a reason for the ban?
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 He is a repeat offender form earlier, changed nick etc
<Jack_Sparrow> from
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: ahh, fair enough then
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried repeatedly to get him in pm..  no luck
<jussi01> Just a normal troll then
<Jack_Sparrow> See:  [kd5zmc] (n=kd5zmc@72-24-72-55.cpe.cableone.net): US Government System  ... * [FCC] (n=FCC@72-24-72-55.cpe.cableone.net): US Government System
<topyli> mass trollage and sex chat on -ot
<Seeker`> :/
<Myrtti> topyli: do you want me there?
<Seeker`> seems to have stopped now
<Myrtti> good
<jussi01> oh dear... that was fun...
<topyli> just a busy moment
<LjL> topyli: there are somehow tied to #*reddit channels
<topyli> hrm
<LjL> #askreddit most specifically
<LjL> a few of those are there (them, or people with the same IPs as them)
<topyli> well anyway, obvously planned
<LjL> obvious thing is obvious
<Seeker`> LjL is LjL 
 * Myrtti measures popeys temperature
<Myrtti> uh-oh.
 * popey lies down
 * Myrtti gives popey a pear to munch on
<Myrtti> NO APPLES TO YOU
<popey> booooo
<jussi01> someone watch #k - particularly compusec. Im going to bed.
<Myrtti> !away > bk 
<Myrtti> 01:16] < eternaljoy> how can I send anonymous email on Ubuntu?
<Seeker`> eugh
<Myrtti> isn't eternaljoy the biblethumper?
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti You may be right
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Myrtti> while he might have a righteous reason for sending anonymous email, and god knows there are ways of doing that, quite easily, I don't really feel comfortable in giving such advice.
<Myrtti> I'm not sure it's a bannable offence though
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<LjL> Myrtti: i get the impression eternaljoy was trolling you...? if that's not a wrong impression, note how unaffiliated/eternaljoy is in the banlist :<
<Myrtti> so it is
<Myrtti> having done that, I'm off to bed
<Myrtti> good night
<Seeker`> nn
<LjL> night
<Myrtti> Kalmi_: how can we help you?
<Kalmi_> um... nothing... thanks.. I'm just looking... Am I not supposed to?
<Myrtti> see /topic
<Myrtti> if you're here just for the sake of being curious, then this place isn't for you
<Myrtti> !idle | Kalmi_ 
<ubottu> Kalmi_: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Kalmi_> ok... :s sorry... I was just interesting in how things work around here...
<Myrtti> this is how we roll
<Kalmi_> :)
<Myrtti> now that my phone is back to being normal, NOW I can go to bed.
<Myrtti> nini
<Myrtti> oh forgot
<Myrtti> eternaljoy is making nice ASSUMPTIONS about my mental health in my pm, which I think is funny :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> I will refrain from commenting
<Myrtti> so keep an eye on him if you happen to see him
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> tata
<Jack_Sparrow> nini
<jrib> helpful website of the day: linuxatemyram.com
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-04
<Pricey> Wow, eternaljoy didn't last long.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu-sucks)
<Pici> ugh.
<Pici> I get the feeling that I'm muted in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> you mean zaccor?
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<elky> stew, around?
<stew> yeah
<elky> stew, we need a staff to touch a channel for us. pici is dealing with the situation but is not currently GC. if i say do as he says, can you make things happen?
<stew> that works well enough for me
<stew> we can give you a summary for you to put a stamp on at the end
<elky> ping me when you're ready for that. Pici please talk to stew :)
<elky_work> ping this nick, i can respond faster if i dont have to minimise the vm :P
<Pici> elky_work: k
<stew> elky_work: the only things that happened was that I gave foundership of #ubuntu-us-tn to w4ett and removed all access for m-c from that channel.
<nalioth> ah
<elky_work> stew, that was the intention. yes. thanks.
<genii> Interesting. !ops in -ca doesn't alert in here (although elky. hobbsee, madpilot and others are on the list)
<genii> I guess the loco channels work differently
<pleia2> genii: the loco channels ones go to #ubuntu-irc
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> I'm off to bed.. if anyone in #k can keep spike_s and RProgrammer ontopic I'd appreciate it. I hinted with !ot to spike 2-3 times, thn gave him a pm about it but he still may wander again. Thx
<Myrtti> huomenta
<Myrtti> Flannel: I vote for removing him
<Flannel> Myrtti: I'm talking to him
<Myrtti> good
<Flannel> I actually was hoping to catch Mud
<Flannel> since, on lastlog for this guy, I noticed Mud as one too
<Flannel> and he's been going afk since forever, and mouths off to random people when told not to
<Flannel> but this morning got caght with an !uptime too
<Flannel> That is, 15 hours ago
<Myrtti> ok, my backlog doesn't go that far
<Flannel> He'll (Mud) be back
<Flannel> Eh.
<Flannel> He (danorsk) is being difficult
<Flannel> but, isn't in the channel anymore, so, I suppose that's finished
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell ubuntu about pm
<Myrtti> !ping
<Flannel> she's broked!
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<topyli> i wonder if neconide on -ot is the same person who came there a few weeks back as well, describing life-threatening symptoms and getting medical advice
<topyli> and of course dismissing all of it
<topyli> maybe not, since this one seems to have stopped
<Flannel> topyli: We've matured enough to have our own resident hypochondriacs?
<topyli> yepyep
<Myrtti> D-lined? srsly?
<Myrtti> :-D
<Flannel> It's a smiley face line!
<Flannel> So many D-lines tonight
<Flannel> and then they come back!
<ikonia> everyone knows foo is bar
<ikonia> ooops, screen messed up
<ikonia> that was to Pici's old comment
<jussi01> oh hai ikonia!
<ikonia> hey hey hey
<elky> i might go have a pub dinner tonight
<Myrtti> whose brainfart has it been to call and MAKE a PPA to an official way of distributing bugfixes?
<Myrtti> CONFESS!
 * Myrtti points at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4
<ikonia> Myrtti: it's "FACT" - 
<Myrtti> not that I care about kubuntu, but I can see how this is paving the road to hell for us
<ikonia> it's how it is already 
<Myrtti> ikonia: I was kinda hoping an official ubuntu release wouldn't stoop that low
<Myrtti> bloody hell
<ikonia> too late
<Myrtti> so now the kubuntu team has decided to bypass the canonical, or what?
<jpds> Myrtti: -> #kubuntu-devel
<ikonia> nah, they are just making updates as test
<Myrtti> jpds: I'm not *that* intrested
<Myrtti> ikonia: -proposed ring a bell?
<ikonia> how ironic 
<Myrtti> :-X
<ikonia> 9:07 < emonkey-t> Artemis_Fowl: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<Myrtti> wohoo!
<ikonia> just been mentioned 
 * Myrtti goes away crying
<jpds> No, it's a new *KDE* bug fix release of 4.2.3
<jpds> Which was announced here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<jpds> The packages for the newer 4.2.3 release were already in that PPA, now they've just uploaded the new bug fix release from KDE.
<ikonia> I read it on the website, but as Myrtti shouldn't that be in the official ubuntu repo rather than a PPA  
<jpds> ikonia: No.
<ikonia> can you expand on that ?
<jpds> ikonia: It's been that way for the Kubuntu team since PPAs came out.
<ikonia> so nothing is fed back into the core repos (of that size)
<ikonia> whats current kde 4 in the repos ?
<Myrtti> so it's kubuntu team we can blame for spreading the "the official fixes are in the ppa's" craze... ok, nice to know who to blame ;-)
<Myrtti> *chortle*
<ikonia> Myrtti: nah, it's just as common in #ubuntu
<ikonia> look at the pidgin PPA's that sort of thing
<jpds> Myrtti: There are not official fixes.
<jpds> They are fixes for the new upstream release packages which were already in the PPA.
<ikonia> jpds: is there a reason they don't get fed back into main ?
<Myrtti> jpds: http://identi.ca/notice/4899332
<jpds> ikonia: Because they are not there?
<Myrtti> it's official coz identica sez so
<jpds> Myrtti: PICNIC.
<Myrtti> this is how social media works, kids
<ikonia> jpds: sorry , I mean why isn't the udpate to 4.2 put into the main ?
<Myrtti> an idiot misinterprets something, and it spreads
<jpds> ikonia: New features, not fixes. They should go to -backports but people are too lazy ;)
<ikonia> jpds: ahhh ok, so that's the key
<jpds> PPAs are fire and forget, lot easier.
<Flannel> -backports implies they're in Karmic
<Flannel> (although, I suppose in many/all cases, they are)
<jussi01> gnome is really frustrating....
 * Myrtti couldn't care less about gnome or kde
<Myrtti> back to work
 * Myrtti puts a pot of coffee and a pot of tea on the table
<jussi01> trying to setup dual head, got it sorted except I cant figure out how to make the main screen the one on the lappy, not the external on.... *growl*
<ikonia> ati ?
<jussi01> nope, intel
<Myrtti> jussi01: with randr?
<ikonia> oooh, I think I've got the parameter for that
<jussi01> Myrtti: yeah
<Myrtti> I did that with grandr
<jussi01> gnome screen res thing is bolocks
<ikonia> gnome ! gnome, you are Mr KDE
<jussi01> ikonia: its for a friend
<Myrtti> ikonia: there is not proper Qt tools
<ikonia> snigge
<Myrtti> as far as I can see with aptitude search
<ikonia> snigger
<jussi01> Myrtti: for what?
<Myrtti> jussi01: frontends for randr
<Myrtti> might be that I just can't search
<jussi01> !info krandrtray
<ubottu> Package krandrtray does not exist in jaunty
<jussi01> meh
<jussi01> I forget the name
<jussi01> might be in another package
<Myrtti> !search randr
<ubottu> Found: xrandr
<Myrtti> bah, can't be arsed
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> REALLY going to work nao
<Flannel> nothing for QT if randr is in the name
<jussi01> !find krandrtray
<ubottu> File krandrtray found in app-install-data, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-data, kdebase-workspace-dbg
<jussi01> yeah, its in kde-workspace-bin
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> so installed by default
<Flannel> krandr has icons and l8n stuff, but...
 * Myrtti points at the word "proper"
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> USE XFCE AND GTK, INFIDELS
<jussi01> Myrtti: shutup, what would you know
 * Myrtti hides
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> flamewar in -ops come and join in everyone :P
<Myrtti> *Burp*
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !alternate is he Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !alternate is he Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/kubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jussi01> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<jussi01> nah...
<Myrtti> that suggestion doesn't make any sense, does it?
<ikonia> did you expect it to ?
<Myrtti> not really
<christel> elkybabe (or anyone else) where do people request cloaks through you? 
<christel> just on irc or via launchpad or something? 
<Myrtti> christel: in #ubuntu-irc
<christel> ah fab!
<Myrtti> christel: they need to provide their launchpad page
<christel> cool! i'm sending czajkowski there, be gentle with her! :D
<Myrtti> :-)
<christel> Myrtti: where are you these days btw? uk or back in finland? 
 * ikonia senses new blood
<Myrtti> christel: ETA Stansted 10d 12h 34min
<christel> how long are you over for? :)
<Myrtti> mid-July
<christel> wooo
<ikonia> christel: I thought you where .de based ?
<christel> i still think you should move here!
<christel> ikonia: no, i've only been to germany for holidays hehe
<ikonia> how wrong am I 
<christel> very!
<christel> hehe
<ikonia> don't know why I thought you where German
<christel> must have been the lederhosen!
<Gary> or the whi^^ oops wrong chan
 * ikonia ears wakes
 * popey notes christel lives scary close to him
<christel> i've told you this several times!
<christel> you should come over and we'll have a lederhosen party!
 * popey slaps his thighs
<christel> and you can call me helga \o/
<christel> popey: actually, i think we're bbqing next sunday (14th) you should bring wife and poplets and join us
<Myrtti> poplets :-D
<popey> :)
<Myrtti> *grin*
<christel> hehe
<popey> christel: coming to the surrey lug meet on 13th?
<christel> im not unfortunately, i'm working at the reading regatta that day
<popey> bum
<christel> yes :(
 * popey is giving a talk :)
<christel> ooh
<christel> i wish i was going
<Myrtti> I wish we're going to Littlehampton while I'm on UK this time
<popey> you're back in the UK?
<Myrtti> Bodyshop has Friends and Family on this Saturday, my bf has tickets and my shopping list :-D
<popey> heh
<Myrtti> popey: not until 10d 11h 56min :-P
<ubottu> In ubottu, ibnyadam said: wine is not working
<Myrtti> !bot > ibnyadam
 * Myrtti waits for the pm to hit
<Tm_T> Sl5avka is pm-spamming?
<Tm_T> aye, whois that
<Tm_T> Sl5avka- to be exact
<Myrtti> free.dancing.bot.at.shellium.org hrm
<Tm_T> and its "realname"
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you should know what to do...
<Tm_T> you mean calling staffers? or?
<Myrtti> would be wise?
<Tm_T> seems so now, when I'm not alone thinking so, yes
<Tm_T> !staff | Sl5avka- is spamming bot, got pm spam
<ubottu> Sl5avka- is spamming bot, got pm spam: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
 * Pici sighs
<Myrtti> ITALIANS! bah ;-)
<Pici> Myrtti: aww... I had mine all lined up... although your message was better.
<Myrtti> Pici: for *once* I managed to be first
<Pici> Also.. has it been this crazy/offtopic for a while, or just since I got here?
<Myrtti> since you got here
<Pici> wonderful
<Myrtti> they were fairly ontopic earlier
<Tm_T> where?
<Pici> #u
<Tm_T> ah
<ubottu> In ubottu, ziroday said: !unr is The Ubuntu netbook remix is a derivative of ubuntu designed for netbooks with small screens. See <ziroday> the-erm1: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr for more
<Tm_T> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<Tm_T> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<Tm_T> interesting
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bazhang> darknight1 is asustek
<Myrtti> is he? sure? 100% sure?
<elky> bazhang, anything other than ident linking them?
<elky> similar ip ranges accepted, but i couldnt bridge the gap previously as the nick strays from his MO
<bazhang> 	asus-tek!n=kavita@114.69.251.175  from the bt
<elky> exactly. he's also been 217......
<elky> you're now trying to match 114 to 202.
<elky> bazhang, exclude the ident. it's a name. there's a billion indians, some will share names.
 * elky has /msgs
<Myrtti> ooooo
<Pici> aaaahhh
<elky> to the kin of 'who are you?'
<elky> Myrtti, i want you to talk in -ot.
<Myrtti> awwwww
<elky> <DarkNight1> well in few days you won't even come to know even that as we will be in the UK 
<elky> wtf?
<Myrtti> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Myrtti> no!
<Tm_T> onbelievable
<elky> <DarkNight1> and then further later on in Scandinavia and in the last if I get my gf in Canada 
<elky> sounds alot like him
<Tm_T> indeed
<bazhang> its him
 * Myrtti shudders
<elky> <DarkNight1> Are you on FB with Melissa Draper
<Myrtti> ask him who he is there ;-)
<Myrtti> *snork*
<Pici> elky: your name is in your /whois btw
<Pici> but yes, this is still odd.
<bazhang> same stalker-y behaviour QED
<elky> Pici, i know that. i also have a connection invite from umakant there, which is safely ignored
<Myrtti> I've got him downright blocked
<Myrtti> so if someone befriends him, nothing seeps to him
<elky> <DarkNight1> okey ya I know you I had added you 
<elky> confession
<elky> goodbye creep
<elky> <DarkNight2> don't ban me okey I would come with american university's ip s 
<bazhang> humm okey
<Myrtti> he makes me sick
<bazhang> good thing he was spotted early on.
<elky> bazhang, he was in the other day, but i couldnt link him and i was the only op around
<bazhang> elky, and before that as well.
<bazhang> I generally avoid comment on -ot, but he and sp0rtily are exceptions
<elky> -ot need a reason for this, and a demonstration that creepies will not be tolereated
<elky> which seems completely lost on aprilhare
<elky> this creeps me out since i know how close he is to me.
<elky> in approximation, but still, not far enough.
<Myrtti> do I want to understand what ikanobori just said?
<elky> i=admin@202.179.79.111
<elky> he still talks absolute gibberish when upset
<elky> Myrtti, april and ikano egg each other on.
<elky> i=admin@202.179.80.140
<elky> !staff | please help
<ubottu> please help: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<elky> he keeps PMing me to call me 'bitch'
<bazhang> odcstar
<elky> yes
<christel> klined
<Myrtti> christel: thank you
<bazhang> nice
<christel> np
<jussi01> christel: super. thanks
<christel> np
<Myrtti> uh, I was starting to feel so bad that tears weren't far - still aren't. God I hate how he acts.
<elky> christel, fail... odcstar is still PMing me.
<elky> apparently now i'm racist
<christel> oh, who did i kline? 
<christel> i went for the ip you pasted :o
<christel> jesus
<bazhang> in #kubuntu now
<Myrtti> he's got the whole damn ip range in his hands
<christel> is odcstar attempting to impersonate you? 
<christel> i just spotted the real name
<christel> 14:43 [lindbohm] ::  ircname  : Melissa Draper
<Myrtti> oh christ
<Myrtti> :-×
<jussi01> unless he just went around it..
<nickspoon> D:
<bazhang> again in #k
<elky> christel, make it stop hurting.
<christel> ok, i klined 202.179.79.*
<christel> it caught a few more
<christel> 14:45 [lindbohm] !wolfe.freenode.net *** Notice -- wolfe.freenode.net confirms kill of DarkNight1[n=kavita@202.179.79.50]
<christel> 14:45 [lindbohm] !wolfe.freenode.net *** Notice -- wolfe.freenode.net confirms kill of DarkNight2[n=kavita@202.179.79.202]
<christel> 14:45 [lindbohm] !simmons.freenode.net *** Notice -- simmons.freenode.net confirms kill of odcstar[i=admin@202.179.79.15]
<christel> 14:45 [lindbohm] !simmons.freenode.net *** Notice -- simmons.freenode.net confirms kill of Tarzan^[i=admin@202.179.79.111]
<christel> any of those nicks familiar? 
<jussi01> yes
<christel> i assume they may be all him/her/it
<bazhang> kavita yep
<jussi01> the first 3 at least
<christel> *nod*
<elky> i'll let you know when he abuses me next.
<bazhang> admin is the odcstar impersonation one
<bazhang> back again
<elky> christel, you're missing the 202.179.80* one
<christel> gone also
 * elky whimpers with Myrtti in the corner.
<christel> has this guy been around long? 
<christel> or did he only recently show up? 
<bazhang> quite some time
<Pici> He hasn't been around in a while though, or at least to my knowledge
<bazhang> many, many nick changes and ban-evasions
<Myrtti> he's been tiptoeing on being creepy for a long time, then it just went mad
<christel> anyone know if he's ever had a nick thats been registered? 
<bazhang> he was always creepy in my book
<bazhang> icebuntu?
<elky> christel, asus-tek, hynix, icebuntu and more that we dont know
<elky> christel, he changes his nick more often than some ##politics weirdos change undergarments
<christel> lovely
<christel> http://eumakant.blogspot.com/ there's his blog, complete with a picture
<christel> make that, complete with Many Pictures and little else
<elky> christel, he's on facebook too
<christel> oh brilliant
<christel> do you guys know the actual name of his university? as the subnets he's used take me back to the ISP ather than his uni
<elky> christel, not a clue
<christel> jesus, we have three friends in common on facebook
<christel> that makes me sad
<elky> christel, some people add anyone
<Myrtti> I had him too, with limited visibility - then after he tried to call me on skype, I blocked him
<elky> thing is, his invite to me is 'what's your nick on irc'
<christel> am i right assuming he once appeared to be just a "normal guy" in the community? or was he creepy from day 1? 
<Myrtti> he started off quite normal...
<Myrtti> then when he started to ask very detailed information
<bazhang> I always thought he was shifty
<Myrtti> like where do you study, how much do you get paid, where do you live...
<bazhang> so many detailed questions, always directed towards female -ot users
<Myrtti> probably others too
<bazhang> several quit, never to return
<elky> bazhang, snux isnt quite female
<Myrtti> neither is topyli
<Myrtti> though the hair can fool ya ;-)
<elky> christel, i'm sadder than you. 8 common friends
<Pici> christel: From my logs, here are the unique ident/ip combinations that it looks like asus-tek/umakant/kavita have used: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188266/
<Myrtti> *shudder*
<elky> Pici, nicks are more important than ips, since those are clearly very dynamic
<christel> Pici: thank you!
<Pici> Well, the nicks for each of those are one of the folllowing: ASUS-te1, ASUS-tek, DarkNight1, DarkNight2, hynix, hynix1, Icebuntu, IceStar or IceStar1.
<elky> Pici, has he useed odcstar or tarzan^ previously?
<Pici> elky: let me check against my other channel logs, those were just from -ot
<elky> ok, nothing for half an hour, i'm heading bedways.
<christel> elky: can i bcc you on an email? if so, can i have an email address? :)
<christel> and you Myrtti 
<Myrtti> christel: myrtti (a) ubuntu.com
<Pici> Does anyone know anything about this survey that jaj23 is posting in #u?
<christel> ok, you should have mail! its not much, it probably wont have any effect but with some luck the cybercrime unit in mumbai may have some advice
<Myrtti> Pici: I have no idea
<christel> god, i should have proofread that before sending!
<Gary> christel: it still reads okay
<christel> <3
<bazhang> night all
<christel> nn bazhang 
<Myrtti> after the next upcoming twitter/jaiku update, I'll transform those accounts into private ones.
<Myrtti> I've also removed identi.ca from my settings in ping.fm
<Myrtti> identi.ca will not get any of my updates unless I go dent on the site myself which may happen in work/ubuntu related cases.
<Myrtti> just FYI, if you've been keen on stalking me there or in twitter or anything.
<Myrtti> also as a FYI to you people out there reading the logs.
 * pleia2 hugs Myrtti 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmh, that is a big shame
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you may thank Umakant and all the weird potheads.'
<Myrtti> and also the fact that identi.ca has no way of protecting updates from being read by, sorry, ARSEHOLE IDIOT STALKERS.
<Myrtti> so I'll pull on my asbestos suit and recline on venues that have some sort of privacy settings.
<Tm_T> indeed
<christel> :/
<Tm_T> I have collected few "followers" here in irc but nothing troublesome yet
<Myrtti> I don't mind being followed in any of the venues by people I've talked with in IRC that I feel I can trust
<Myrtti> identi.ca is troublesome because there's no way of knowing who is subscribed to the RSS feed of my dents
<Tm_T> Myrtti: same, but sometimes even in public irc-channels it can be pushed too far
<Myrtti> yup
<christel> it makes me really angry
<Myrtti> ♥ http://identi.ca/notice/4915892
<Myrtti> anti asshat :-)
<Myrtti> hah. One of the mildly disturbing trolls just parted -ot
<Myrtti> a bit disturbing is that now he has .fi domain...
<Myrtti> oh well
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: I take it something happened to you recently?
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: backlog of this channel may, or may not explain things.
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: I've been pondering the utility of a +i IRC channel defined roughly as "the people I particularly like talking too / some of what -ot was like 'back in the day'", unaffiliated with Ubuntu namespace of course.  Would you consider something like that useful?
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: I'm not particularly fond of any irc channels right now, I'll have to think of that
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: ponder and let me know your thoughts whenever you have them
 * Seeker` wonders where in the UK christel lives
<nalioth> in her house, Seeker` 
<nalioth> duh!   :P
<Seeker`> :P
<christel> hehe
<christel> are you coming to visit Seeker` ? 
<Seeker`> christel: depends on how close you are :)
<gnomefreak> can we have the bot to use !info... karmic and `info for karmic in +1?
<tonyyarusso> It's not loaded to do that everywhere yet?
<tonyyarusso> !info firefox karmic
<tonyyarusso> huh
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<tonyyarusso> slow bot
<gnomefreak> its not in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<ubottu> cabrey_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Sensiz`oLmaz)
<Seeker`> eugh, got him in PM now
<Seeker`> -20:53:49- Sensiz`oLmaz: wech
<gnomefreak> nevermind it was typo
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: ^^
<jussi01> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 04 2009, 18:03:32
<jussi01> ubottu: join #kubuntu
<jussi01> client faill...
<jussi01> Im restarting the bot, Just FYI
<jussi01> !test
<tsimpson> erm, that may be me...
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<tsimpson> there :)
<tsimpson> !no lts is <reply> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is $curLTS
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is jaunty
<Myrtti> FAIL
<tsimpson> I just need to set the config ;)
<tsimpson> @config list plugins.Encyclopedia
<ubottu> #alert, #database, #prefixchar, #relaychannel, #searchorder, aptdir, curDevel, curLTS, curStable, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and remotedb
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTS Hardy
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStable Jaunty
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevel Karmic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is Hardy
<tonyyarusso> Oooh, that's nifty
<tsimpson> jussi01's idea
<Myrtti> [20:46] < snuxoll> elky: he says hi to me almost daily
<tsimpson> !no lts is <reply> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !$curLTS ($curLTSLong $curLTSNum)
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Jaunty (Jaunty Jackalope 9.04)
<tsimpson> now *that's* nifty
<tsimpson> when I fix the conf again
<Tm_T> wrong LTS there now (;)
<tsimpson> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<tsimpson> so you can now use $curLTS, $curLTSLong, $curLTSNum, $curStable, $curStableLong, $curStableNum, $curDevel, $curDevelLong and $curDevelNum
<Tm_T> nice!
<tsimpson> and they will all be updated in any factoids with a simple @config change :)
<maco> um..the mound of spammy in #ubuntu that just happened...they quit for excess flood, but since its botnetty goodness, do you guys ban them too?
<Myrtti> maco: it's probably k-lined by now...
<maco> ohok
<Myrtti> if not...
<Myrtti> !staff | could you check whats going on with 88.239.19.87
<ubottu> could you check whats going on with 88.239.19.87: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<tomaw> Myrtti: spambots, gone already
<Myrtti> thankies :-)
 * tonyyarusso wonders why that line hilighted him, reads over and over
<tonyyarusso> oh, I still had a hilight on Vorian for when I had a question like two weeks ago - whoops
<Myrtti> haha
<tomaw> stalker!
<vorian> O
<tonyyarusso> For a moment there I was like "Waitaminute, since when am I staff?!?"
<vorian> tonyyarusso: what fer?
<tonyyarusso> vorian: I'm not sure I even remember..I think it involved release parties or some such
<vorian> ahh
<tonyyarusso> something LoCo-y
<Myrtti> ok, doing a smallish test on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> Flannel: gotcha
<Seeker`> nice
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> you got it
<Seeker`> @bansearch squeak
<jussi01> Seeker`: why?
<Seeker`> jussi01: look at the host of all the people that just got k-lined
<Seeker`> and the time before
<Seeker`> jussi01: or is it the wrong thing to do?
<jussi01> no, I was just curious if you had a reason
<Seeker`> is it a good enough reason?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: yes.
<Myrtti> !staff | FAARRT 211.117.122.232 might be a spambot, onjoin stuff on ubuntu?
<ubottu> FAARRT 211.117.122.232 might be a spambot, onjoin stuff on ubuntu?: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> Myrtti: don't gentoo/debian/django/perl
<ikonia> done sorry
<Myrtti> ikonia: I know, checked /who
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> there he goes
<vorian> gone
<ikonia> hail vorian 
 * Myrtti curtsies
<Myrtti> I seem to be on a roll with the k-lines today (in a way) :-/
<vorian> school's out
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: you do realise your @btlogin sessions last for 30 day or so at least?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker` No had not realized that.
<Jack_Sparrow> good to know
<guntbert> Hi, I propose to add one sentence to the factoid !paste so that it reads:  pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic) (and for images you can use http://imageshack.us/ or http://tinypic.com/)
<Seeker`> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Seeker`> hmm
<guntbert> just as a reminder for those of us who need that only once a month or so :-)
<tsimpson> probably better to use "See also !imagebin"
<guntbert> tsimpson: much better, I didn't know about that
<tsimpson> that's another issue, took me a few mins to find it
<tsimpson> I knew we had a factoid on it, but couldn't remember what it was
<guntbert> but there *is* one persons who knows them all, isn't there? :-))
<tsimpson> no
<tsimpson> except ubottu :)
<tsimpson> it should also be linked with !screenshot
<guntbert> tsimpson: I second that too, and as I cannot help in the actual doings, I'm off again, thank you all for your support for the community
<tsimpson> !no screenshot is <reply> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. See also !imagebin
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !screenshots is <alias> screenshots
<ubottu> Factoid 'screenshots' does not exist
<tsimpson> !screenshots is <alias> screenshot
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !no pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jussi01> someone confirm jono's email addy for me? 
<jussi01> please...
<Myrtti> jono@ubuntu.com?
<Myrtti> jono@jonobacon.org?
<vorian> jussi01@ubuntu.com
<jussi01> Myrtti: thats what I thought, but is that first one definately correct?
<jussi01> vorian: why?
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www.jonobacon.org/contact-me/ DOH
<Myrtti> Use the Google, Luke
<jussi01> shut up, or Ill definately hurt you. 
<Myrtti> jussi01: also, it's his launchpad id @ ubuntu com
<vorian> jussi01: just a joke, sorry :)
<Myrtti> or should be
<LjL> err, Jack_Sparrow did you intent to remove the first ban?
<Myrtti> jussi01: fine
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL I tried to set /cs u Latias  and saw three bans 
<LjL> i have no idea what /cs u is
<LjL> but you removed the mibbit redirect...
<Jack_Sparrow> and he was still talking,  I assumed I set it wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL /cs u is the xchat script
<Jack_Sparrow> for unmute
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: you cannot really mute mibbit users, because they have an exempt set on them
<LjL> by the floodbots (otherwise, they wouldn't be able to join at all)
<LjL> if you mute them by nickname, then the bots will kickban them
<LjL> if you mute them by something else, it will have no effect
<Jack_Sparrow> mibbit users usually have the mib prefix
<LjL> no not really
<LjL> only if they don't bother to change the proposed default nickname
<Jack_Sparrow> So we need to check each user for mibbit first?
<LjL> no... just mute people by nickname
<LjL> i had never seen ops muting people not by nickname before
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok,  /cs m Latias should have been a mute by nick
<ubottu> xinudox called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> we11er called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> Handled
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: you are still +o
<Jack_Sparrow> ty, still in pm
<Pricey> unban
<Pricey> And I assume it will remove all bans matching that nick.
<Pricey> bah, was scrolled up...
<Jack_Sparrow> Howdy
<Pricey> Hey
<Seeker`> @bansearch lenin_cat
<Pricey> but yes, Jack_Sparrow i believe that /cs u whois's the user, then checks all bans in the banlist and removes anything that matches them
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @bansearch lenin_cat
<Pricey> Jack_Sparrow: that includes bans, quiets, forwards, anything
<ubottu> Match: lenin_cat!n=cary@pool-71-190-210-135.nycmny.fios.verizon.net by bazhang in #ubuntu-offtopic on May 24 2009 04:03:34 (ID: 13870)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pricey So what would be a better choice
<Pricey> Checking first.
<Pricey> I believe there's a cs alias for that also
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah that would be handy
<Seeker`> can someone confirm whether lenin_cat should be in -ot?
<Pricey> will just try and find it
<Pricey> Seeker`: that looks like a ban to me
<Seeker`> me too
<Jack_Sparrow> Pricey will do
<Pricey> Seeker`: is he behaving?
<Seeker`> not saying a huge amount
<Seeker`> just wondering how he can talk with a ban set
<Seeker`> or can you talk with a ban set, just not join?
<Pricey> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/chanserv.py has an explanation of all options at hte top
<Pricey> Jack_Sparrow: /cs bans nick, will check for any bans matching them
<Pricey> Seeker`: was the ban above removed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pricey Added that to my cheat sheet notes. ty
<Seeker`> eugh, not a ban
<Seeker`> just a mark
<Seeker`> bot really needs to distinguish between the two
<tsimpson> Seeker`: it can't without changing the underlying database schema
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> how does the BT distinguish them?
<tsimpson> what @mark does is add a ban, but with a full hostmask <nick>!<user>@<host>
<tsimpson> but /mode +b <nick>!<user>@<host> is also a valid banmask
<Seeker`> I mean the first comment in the ban is **MARK** if its a mark
<tsimpson> that's a comment, stored in another table
<tsimpson> to check that would require double the SQL queries per ban
<tsimpson> and would not stop someone adding a commend with **MARK** ;)
<arand> hello, nick bratline is spamming in #ubuntu
<Pricey> arand: he seems to have gone now
<arand> Pricey: indeed, off freenode
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-05
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots may need some clean up work now...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, StevensUbuntuTri said: ubottu: This is what is in the directory when I type ls:    flashplugin-alternative.so  libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Any other ops around, I have a question
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I am now, whats up?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty.
<Jack_Sparrow> I used /cs bans xxxxx  and found   * Bans matching xxxxx!n=xxx@host-70-45-90-242.onelinkpr.net (xxxxxxx)
<Jack_Sparrow> But in bantracker I saw nothing?
<Jack_Sparrow> He is in ubuntu now.
<Jack_Sparrow> and ty Pici
<Seeker`> bantracker isn't exhaustive
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, I don't use that script, but the BT can be wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> Where do I check from here.  
<Pici> If ubottu isn't online for whatever reason when a ban is placed, it won't have it.. although there should be a synchronization that is done.
<Jack_Sparrow> noted
<Pici> What ban do you see placed for that user? 
<Jack_Sparrow> I had not gotten that far, I have him in pm at the moment
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: no schedule-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> A schedule of $CurDevelLong ($CurDevelNum) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/$curDevelReleaseSchedule
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont see it in the ubuntu "xchat" list.  But then I have been up for 18 hours
<Pici> I don't think your /cs bans is reporting properly
<Pici> Try doing it for a user you know isn't banned, like me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt show any bans for you
<Pici> What you pasted above for xxxxx doesnt look like a ban either
<Seeker`> I dont see any bans
<Seeker`> I did /bans
<Seeker`> follwed by 
<Jack_Sparrow> np.  best I take a nap..  He was brought to my attention by a user in channel and jrib just had a ot for him
<Seeker`> /lastlog -file ubu #ubuntu: ban
<Seeker`> then cat ubu | grep xxxxx
<Seeker`> didn't show anything
<Jack_Sparrow> pricytold me to start using that command after I tried to umute a mibbit user with the script
<Pici> Why not just /bans  then /lastlog xxxxx  ?
<Seeker`> Pici: too easy
<Pici> :P
<Seeker`> its 03:10 and I have been up since 0800 yesterday
<Seeker`> and will have to get up in < 5 hours time
<Pici> I feel your pain
<Seeker`> so it is now bedtime
<Jack_Sparrow> nini
<Pici> goodnight
<Flannel> Myrtti: got me what?
<Flannel> Oh, that.
<Flannel> You might as well remove the mute.  He never really talks in channel anyway.  Next time he'll come back as another nick, and then I'll remove him once he changes it, as he's been warned plenty.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Amaranth said: !yay! is <alias>yay
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> HOLD ON
<Myrtti> that's sneaky
<Myrtti> I misjoined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> /join #ubunt
<Myrtti> it's a forward to a channel called #sudobash
<Myrtti> what's this?
<elky_work> oh what?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/188791/
<elky_work> sudobash is a trollie
<Myrtti> elky_work: I know!
<elky_work> nalioth, care to staff-hat a solution to ^?
<elky_work> Myrtti, who else was in it?
<Myrtti> [08:56] [@ChanServ] [ cakey] [ Myrtti  ] [ turtl3 ] 
<Myrtti> [08:56] [ bsmirnov] [ l7   ] [ sopparus] [ voipman] 
<elky_work> that certainly explains turtl3
<Myrtti> fail
 * nalioth blinks
 * nalioth raises his eyebrows
<jussi01> Myrtti: ahh, that explains why sometimes my client joins there...
<Myrtti> jussi01: doesn't anymore :-P
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti cries, the video doesn't play! http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/06/090604-apes-laugh-tickle-chimps-gorillas.html
<jussi01> wfm...
<Myrtti> nom, leek
<Myrtti> nom te
<Myrtti> a
<Myrtti> all I get is an overlay of "Advertisement - your requested video will follow" and nothing else :-(
<jussi01> Myrtti: do you use flashplugin or?
<Myrtti> 64-bit alpha version of adobe, yes.
<jussi01> hrm, I used to have issues with that till I updated, tried the new one?
<Myrtti> it's the latest available on their site
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ikonia> @bansearch vertix
<ubottu> Match: vertix!*@* by Seeker` in #ubuntu on May 16 2009 17:34:13 (ID: 13583)
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @bansearch bugabundo
<ubottu> Match: *!*@ubuntu/member/bugabundo by ikonia in #ubuntu+1 on May 30 2009 01:38:09 (ID: 14054)
<ubottu> Match: bugabundo!n=bugabund@ubuntu/member/bugabundo by ikonia in #ubuntu+1 on May 30 2009 01:44:52 (ID: 14056)
<ikonia> @bansearch bugabundo
<ubottu> No matches found for bugabundo!n=bugabund@ubuntu/member/bugabundo in any channel
<christel> Myrtti, elky_work : it seems that contacting that guys isp and the mumbai cybercrime unit bore some fruit, they're wanting to launch an investigation but i will need you help to get together a list of times and ip 
<christel> if you are happy with that
<christel> i hadnt actually envisioned any response at all but it appears they take 'cyberstalking' serious
<elky> christel, wow
<elky> christel, Myrtti will have more times and so forth than i.
<ikonia> whoaaaaaa
<elky> so much for his continual assertion that 'it's how all indians make friends'
<ikonia> the mighty asuestek 
<ikonia> ?
<elky> yeah
<christel> ikonia: yah
<ikonia> cool
<elky> dont forget he claims to be moving to the UK then Scandanavia in days
<ikonia> he's just a kid telling lies
<bazhang> with his 'Canadian gf'
<elky> bazhang, probably since his finnish one didnt go so well
<bazhang> elky, hehe
<christel> i was actually really baffled to get a positive response
<elky> christel, the number of idiotic young/teen hindi guys that keep causing us grief, i'd suspect they have a stigma to quash
<christel> i once contacted the UK police and german police regarding paddy when he was at his craziest, germany laughed and the uk said to get back in touch when he showed up on my door, adviced me to change telephone numbers, email address and stop chatting to people online...
<christel> i ended up moving instead, in complete and utter fear
<christel> and after the complete mindfuck i went through i just have no patience for people behaving in such a manner :)
 * elky huggles christel
 * christel hugs elky 
<Myrtti> naps ♥
<elky> the problem with these crazies is that they operate like ant colonies. you kill one off, and another finds it as new territory.
 * Myrtti looks at -offtopic
<Mamarok> hm, let's hope this server holds longer :)
<elky> hehe
<Pici> I was stuck with wgrant and Mamarok!
<Pici> she protected me though :)
<Mamarok> Pici: satisfied?
<Pici> Mamarok: I'm content ;)
<Mamarok> yaw :)
 * wgrant shakes fist.
<bazhang> @bansearch lantizia
<ubottu> No matches found for Lantizia!n=Lantizia@212.57.232.254 in any channel
<Mamarok> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mamarok> ok, thats waht I need :)
 * Pici yawns
<ikonia> morning Pici 
<jussi01> !-opinion
<ubottu> opinion is <alias> best - added by LjL on 2008-02-25 18:07:54
<jussi01> !-best
<ubottu> best aliases: good, better, preference, polls, opinion, poll, favorite, favourite - added by LjL on 2006-07-21 01:18:13 - last edited by LjL on 2008-04-03 17:11:44
<Pici> ikonia: er, yeah, sorry
<ikonia> ha ha
<Pici> aliases of aliases = bad
<bazhang> @bansearch tyranos
<ubottu> No matches found for tyranos!n=tyranos@85.177.157.14 in any channel
<Pici> Anyone mind if I re-alias patience to !repeat ?
<ikonia> go for it
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> whoa lantizia was klined
<Pici> I wonder if he/she joined that channel
<Pici> Which I suggest none of you do
<bazhang> likely yes
<Pici> It is an auto kline channel
<stew> Pici: that's the "hosana brothas" "tuks killah" spammer
<stew> (Ol-Allahau)
<Pici> stew: whowhat?
<stew> nm
<stew> you'll probably see
<bazhang> ongazevir
<stew> that's the one
<bazhang> laert-vl is awfully random
<Pici> Hes italian
<bazhang> he was asking for -fr as well as -it channels
<Pici> He was asking in italian earlier
<ikonia> si
<bazhang> rapemaster ???
<Myrtti> uhoh
<bazhang> more freespeech spammer
<Myrtti> if the channel is autok-line...
<Pici> I'm going to suggest again not to join that channel
<ikonia> how can someone setup an auto kline channel ? don't they have to be network operators to do that ?
<Pici> It was klined by the staff.
<ikonia> excue my lack of knowledge on that if it's obvious
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> so they are directing to a staff setup channel
<Pici> The only thing I can think of was that the channel was being used for nefarious purposes, and that they did that to the channel to try to mitigate the problem.
<bazhang> Bacta, how may we help you
<ikonia> Bacta: if you don't want to be removed from the channel you have to speak 
<ikonia> Myrtti: jussi01 elky Pici ^
<Myrtti> bazhang: that would be "no"
<Pici> odd
<Myrtti> :-D
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> Pici: not really when you're trying to be a pain/jerk
<bazhang> what about suggesting such trouble cases do some helping out on ubuntuforums or such to show they have changed?
<Myrtti> bazhang: that would be nice and dandy for those who actually use forums
<bazhang> if he is allowed back in #ubuntu he will just start spamming/trolling right away imo
<ikonia> why push him to the forum
<bazhang> ie put the ball in his court
<ikonia> here are the rules of irc - follow them or don't
<jussi01> Yeah, let him backm in again, I mean, really, how hard is it to ban him again if he misbehaves?
<Pici> He already had that chance
<bazhang> I wont trust him until he has shown he is deserving of that trust
<Pici> He made the release name 'joke' twice and got banned for both of them.
<ikonia> Pici: he normally does it than parts before he can be banned also 
<ikonia> hence why it doesn't show up more in BT
<ikonia> (not just that gag but others)
<jaj23> Hi
<jaj23> Could I ask an admin a question
<bazhang> hi jaj23 
<bazhang> go ahead
<jaj23> I'm currently working on a project with Canonical and the Univeristy of Sussex aimed to improve the usability of the next version of Ubuntu
<jaj23> Part of the study is an online survey
<jaj23> Part of the study is an online survey I used the Ubuntu IRC channels to post the link to users?
<jaj23> Would you mind?
<jaj23> sorry typos
<elky> surveys are more appropriate for the general discussion section in the forums
<Tm_T> elky: I was about to say that it could be in topic but not spammed IMO
<jaj23> yer the link is up there in community discussions
<elky> Tm_T, that would make it virtually impossible to keep any spam out if we allowed *this* survey but not others
<Tm_T> elky: true that
<elky> jaj23, talk to a forums mod and get them to sticky it, or put it in the announce box
<jaj23> IRC is a great medium for distribution so would be good
<popey> jaj23: I'll mention it on the podcast we make, which is recording on monday
<elky> jaj23, we can then link it in topics. i'm not going to allow you to tie us into a double standard
<popey> we'll chuck a link in the show notes
<jaj23> more numbers - better data - better re-design proposals - better Ubuntu
<ikonia> jaj23: it's actually a smaller audience
<jaj23> cheers popey
<ikonia> jaj23: you'll only get a response from people who are at the keyboard at that time
<elky> jaj23, please link us. we will put it in the offtopic topic. that's all we can do.
<jaj23> how can I link you?
<elky> jaj23, it's online, yes?
<jaj23> yes
<elky> jaj23, it has a url, yes?
<jaj23> ah sorry
<elky> that's a link.
<jaj23> misunderstood
<jaj23> 2 secs
<jaj23> sorry my bad
<jaj23> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=N4Q6kFcYehhe_2fzKnoO_2bEDQ_3d_3d
<topyli> we could replace the common sense requirement in the -ot topic in favor of that
<jaj23> Your support appreciated
<elky> topyli, uh... subliminal message fail.
<topyli> i find the requirement discriminatory! :)
<elky> here, we dont need commonsense, have a random surveymonkey poll
<topyli> haha
<ikonia> jaj23: question 8 is flawed in my experience
<ikonia> jaj23: more so if you're asking ubuntu members
<elky> jaj23, that 'are you a member' is confusing.
<popey> ikonia: this has been pointed out by others :)
 * Myrtti dislikes the domain from the start, doesn't click the url
<ikonia> ooh
<jaj23> yer unfortunately I can't edit questions now the survey has begun
<elky> jaj23, we often get people very much believing that they're official members just because we use it. your text does not clarify it at all
<jaj23> In ddition this is only the tip of the iceberg
<jaj23> its really aimed at developing a profile of users
<elky> 5 is not letting me past, i'm choosing 'other'
<jaj23> 2 secs
<jaj23> let me open it up live
<elky> oh, the box is off the screen...
 * elky maximises firefox
<Tm_T> jaj23 didn't know where he ended up when coming here (;)
 * elky was scrolling but not noticing it
<popey> jaj23: i have passed it on to my boss who lives in Brighton and uses ubuntu
<topyli> re online surveys jaj23, you do know what weight they have as a research method? it's not very big
<popey> so he may well also be worth interviewing
<jaj23> of course
<elky> laptop edition?
<jaj23> like I said this is the tip of the iceberg
<popey> topyli: they are also doing "proper" usability tests with people in person
<jaj23> yer sorry
<jaj23> should hav been netboo remix
<elky> ah
<topyli> oh yes, sorry
<jaj23> elky: you get past q5 ok yer?
<elky> yeah, once i saw the text box
<jaj23> ok good stuff
<jaj23> I think survey monkeys not too bad for usability though
<jaj23> popey: thanks that would be great
<Myrtti> 11. Is Ubuntu 9.04 the only operating system you make use of? (tick one)
<Myrtti> I fail in English
<jaj23> I'm actually speaking to someone at Canonical in 20 minutes who should be abl to sort out plenty of contacts
<Myrtti> what does that mean
<jaj23> i.e. do you use other OS like windows, etc
<jpds> Myrtti: Only OS you use on your boxen?
<Myrtti> it's a trick question
<Myrtti> damn, I don't know what to answer!
<jaj23> how so?
<jaj23> lol
<elky> jaj23, the default setup screenshot is on the page after the question, if it's supposed to be reference then it's in the wrong place...
<Myrtti> I've got Debian, SuSE etc lying around in my hard drive as qcow images, I might start one for work sometimes, but I don't *USE* them for anything else
<jaj23> Page 8 Attitudes And Experiences With Ubuntu 9.04
<Tm_T> jaj23: what if I use older Ubuntu currently?
 * Myrtti ticks one
<jaj23> its suppose to be a reference for Q15 and 16
<Myrtti> Tm_T: then we don't need you, buhbye
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ah, true
<Myrtti> Tm_T: the questions aren't straightforward in most cases
<Myrtti> my brain just made an escape through my ear and is whelping in pain in the corner
<jpds> jaj23: See my /msg.
<jaj23> Myrtti: theres always likely to be a little ambiguity, just answer what you think is appropriate the survey user numbers will even out things like that
<jaj23> Myrtti: lol
<jaj23> thats the problem with questionnaires
<Myrtti> oh! OH! TRICK QUESTION!
<Myrtti> Ubuntu!
<Myrtti> aha!
<elky> jaj23, out of curiosity, how long did it take you to put that together?
<Myrtti> I can't reply to this questionnaire. I don't use _U_buntu
<jaj23> about a day
<elky> how many times did you set it up in surveymonkey?
<jaj23> yer the questionaire is for Ubuntu users only myrtti
<jaj23> it was piloted on a couple of people elky
<elky> jaj23, it needs alot of improvement.
<Myrtti> XFCE4.6/Xubuntu users need not apply
 * Myrtti shuts the epiphany tab
<jaj23> I got feedback later that community needed to be added
<jaj23> elky how would you improve it?
<elky> jaj23, also, your description of 'official ubuntu member' is going to get more false positives than positives.
<Myrtti> "I help in the forums, I'm A Member!"
 * elky nods at Myrtti
<Myrtti> there should be a prepping question, are you an ubuntero, before that
<Myrtti> if someone says they're not ubunteros but are members, then you've got a false positive.
<elky> Myrtti, there's some who'll tick yes for both when they're neither, too
<Myrtti> elky: true
<elky> jaj23, who is your liason in Canonical for this?
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm not eligble for answering the questionnaire, so I don't really care
<jaj23> Ivanka Majic
<jaj23> I could scrap the data for the Ubuntu member question if you think it is going to be taht misleading
<popey> it certainly could be improved
<popey> I'd be happy to help you do that
<jaj23> to be honest age, gender, and membership are demographic standardisation measures
<elky> nobody questioned those.
<jaj23> membership question was questioned
<elky> i missed membership. my eyes are indeed tired tonight
<jaj23> The next stage in the research will be to conduct some contextual inquiries.
<elky> popey, could you. i have reservations about helping promote it in it's current state, as an improved version will not get any attention if everyone does the first one
<popey> sure
<jaj23> There may be a later survey to confirm results and look at usability through a more fined grained lens, but it will depend on the analysis
<jaj23> Suggestions for a later survey will be appreciated.
<popey> I can see an argument for scrapping the current one and restarting with a revamped/reworded survey
<jaj23> hmmm
<popey> how many replies have you had so far?
<jaj23> around 50
<popey> thats very few
<elky> yeah, you can get hundreds from the forums
<popey> agreed
<elky> thousands even
<popey> I'd pull it if I were you
<popey> and as I said, i'd be happy to help you with wording of questions etc
<jaj23> Unfortunately due to the academic nature I can only take suggestions. It as to be my own work
<jaj23> ITs apr of a thesis
<jaj23> collusion etc
<jaj23> sorry so many typos
<elky> jaj23, he's only going to suggest.
<jaj23> sure
<elky> jaj23, but it's current state is going to make your life harder than it needs to be
<jaj23> can you elaborate a bit?
<jaj23> Whilst I can see a couple of errors, I can't see it as compeletely useless
<Myrtti> it's a good start
<elky> you have a poorly worded 'demographic standardisation measure' for start, you're relying on free-text for anything community based, 
<jaj23> Its on the forums
<jaj23> thats where it started
<popey> how would you like the feedback?
<popey> email?
<jaj23> yer would be good
<popey> ok, I will outline the issues with each question in a mail
<jaj23> I will have to put this conversation on hold in a second to speak to Ivanka, but we can continue the conversation once I'm done
<popey> jaj23: you have mail :)
<elky> jaj23, what's your major?
<jaj23> 2 secs
<jaj23> phone
<Pici> okay then
<elky> ...
<genii> Now we'll never know if it was dance or statistics.
<Myrtti> I didn't want to do his homework for him anyway...
<bazhang> hehe
<popey> :(
 * gnomefreak would do it but i never did my own in high school or collage
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> nnggghhhghghghghghg
<Myrtti> I see a slippery slope ahead of us... pleia2 
<Jack_Sparrow> nini
<pleia2> Myrtti: *nod*
<pleia2> hopefully we can stop this now :)
<elky> Myrtti, you referring to -w?
<Myrtti> pleia2: thank you
<Myrtti> that was exactly what I was trying to craft in my head
<pleia2> :)
<Myrtti> the acronym is at total loss to me
<bazhang> is -meeting the place for that discussion?
<Pici> eh?
<bazhang> current rant on coc/planet
<Pici> oh
<Myrtti> whut, where?
<Myrtti> oh, _-meeting_
<elky> Myrtti, yeah, he wasnt suggesting move the -w discussion to -meeting :P
<bazhang> whoops sorry :(
<elky> bacta is not swaying my opinion with his fuddy behaviour in -ot
<elky> popey, where should we siphon the -meeting talk to?
<popey> there's no meeting on, I see no reason to siphon it anywhere
<popey> although, if you try, it will likely dissipate
<popey> which may be desired
<elky> popey, non-constructive dissipation is not going to go well, hence why a proposed location would serve better...
<jpds> nhandler got k-lined?
<elky> jpds, again?
<popey> #ubuntu-devel-discuss ?
<Pici> jpds: mibbit did
<jpds> 15:53:22 [!] nhandler [i=63156b5e@ubuntu/member/nhandler] has quit [K-lined]
<jpds> Pici: Fun.
<elky> popey, such a channel exists?
<popey> nope :)
<elky> Pici, ah, yeah, that's happening quite often these days.
<christel> to to love stuff like mibbit which is a haven for abusive twats
<christel> sorry! my language was coarse :S
 * Myrtti frowns at christel and gives her a lollipop
<bazhang> haha
<elky> christel, maybe not so much coarse as insulting to the original definition of 'twat' ;)
<christel> hehe
<christel> im not having a good day today
 * popey huggles christel 
<christel> we closed down a channel yesterday for incitement to racial hatred (it was basically a cesspool of trolls, some of the guys were those who enjoy hitting #ubuntu-women)
<elky> christel, sounds like a productive one!
<christel> and now im the "chief fascist" and they've managed to add up 2 and 2 and i've spent the entire morning fielding obscene phonecalls at work and screening consultation form requests...
<elky> oh dear...
<bazhang> whoa :(
<christel> im a sports massage therapist..
<Myrtti> christel: have I mentioned how much I love you lately? And I'm not joking. You're brilliant
<christel> they want "happy endings with their massages"
<christel> its the first time anyone has made the connection between geeky christel and my job tho, i always felt safe in the knowledge that people wouldnt think sports massage walked hand in hand with open source
<elky> christel, let me guess, you're not going to hope for a response equal to that of the mumbai cybercrimes unit?
<christel> im not, ill try, but i doubt ill get far
<christel> unfortunately, none of the guys requesting their "happy endings" massages via the web were uk based, which makes me think the police will just ignore it 
<christel> we'll see if they care enough to look into the phone crap
<elky> jaj23_, welcome back.
<christel> incidentally, the guy who just got mibbit banned was one of them :s
<elky> christel, so surprising.
<christel> mmm
<christel> luckily i dont see clients during the day on a friday as i work friday evenings, so it wasnt too disruptive to have the phone go constantly
<popey> :(
<christel> im more worried should these )(£*)! have the idea to contact some of my clients
<jussi01> christel: I wouldnt have saiid that here...
 * Myrtti points at the fourth wall
<christel> good point! 
<Myrtti> Why does my bank need to be so full of FAIL?!
<Myrtti> sorry
<christel> they want all your money
<ikonia> doesn't everyone ?
<Myrtti> It may be that I'll end up sacrificing chicken to gods of internet banking to get this work
 * Myrtti goes to search for a chicken
<mneptok> *BAWK BAWK*
<mneptok> christel: i'll take a "happy ending massage," you know, if you have extra chocolate and sleep aids.
<mneptok> oh ... wait ... that's not what they meant .... :(
<mneptok> Myrtti: woo and i will be in .fi in ~2 weeks!
<mneptok> we command you to come to dinner @Monty's
<Myrtti> mneptok: I'll be in UK :-(
<jaj23_> hi
<Myrtti> jaj23_: hello
<jaj23_> So I'm running the survey past Ivanka Majic the usability person at Canonical and will work on her word
<jaj23_> Ive made some edits to the questions where clarification was needed
<Mamarok> jaj23_: still, it excludes all who use either Kubuntu or Xubuntu desktops...
<jaj23_> unfortunately thats the scope of this project
<mneptok> neat! a built-in Turing test!
 * mneptok runs
<jaj23_> we are just looking at Ubuntu
<Myrtti> jaj23_: can you make it clear that it's only Ubuntu with the Ubuntu Gnome whatever? I consider myself a ubuntu user...
<topyli> mneptok? in finland?
<topyli> the time-space be warping
<ubottu> In ubottu, alteroo said: kde3 is Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page or #kubuntu-kde3
<jaj23_> Yer well really its Ubuntu 9.04 users we are focusing on. Thats what we will be conducting user test on
<Tm_T> mneptok: get me train tickets and I'll be there (;)
<jaj23_> I will add it into the introduction
<jaj23_> The first question does ask: Have you used Ubuntu 9.04?
<jaj23_> and if you say no the survey ends
<alteroo> hello
<alteroo> I just forwarded a factoid
<nalioth> so, only Ubuntu users of the Gnome desktop?
 * nalioth runs windowmaker
<Tm_T> alteroo: cannot see one
<alteroo> Does edubuntu count?
<alteroo> Tm_T: :-( A KDE 3 one
<Tm_T> alteroo: ah, now I see it
<Pici> Wait, we have #kubuntu-kde3 channel?
<Tm_T> Pici: apparently
<Pici> News to me
<jaj23_> Well Ubuntu 9.04 is Gnome as standard
<genii> "<-* ChanServ has kicked genii from #kubuntu-kde3 (Invite only channel)"
<topyli> :-o
<Pici> Its set as invite only, looks like it was last used a year ago
<alteroo> Well There is a repo and CD with about 1000 users and it seems that there is no place for them to get support or talk
<alteroo> If they talk in #kubuntu they get removed
<Pici> What?
<Tm_T> alteroo: who removes them?
<Mamarok> alteroo: that's not true...
<Mamarok> nobody got removed AFAIK
<alteroo> Squelched
 * Tm_T doesn't understand
<Mamarok> alteroo: making that an invite-only channel will not work
<Tm_T> jaj23_: so you're really saying that this survey is _only_ related to GNOME users?
<alteroo> Hmm ok
<Mamarok> Tm_T: I just reminded that there was no support for KDE3 on Jaunty in #kubuntu
<Pici> Mamarok: #kubuntu-kde3 is owned by the ircc 
<mneptok> topyli / Tm_T: yeah, my wife and i are travelling to Monty's Midsummer party. we'll be in .fi for ~1 week.
<alteroo> Lets see if that can be changed
<Tm_T> Pici: lovely then
<Mamarok> Pici: ...
<jaj23_> Tm_T hmmm I hadn't thought of it that way
<jaj23_> but really its just overcomplicating it
<Pici> Well, sort of at least, its owned by 2 ircc'ers and stdin
<topyli> mneptok: you will be in helsinki? you like beer?
<mneptok> topyli: just north of. and no, i do not drink.
<mneptok> (amybe some salmiakki when Monty pushes me) ;)
<mneptok> *maybe
<topyli> you like watching beer drinkers though? :)
<alteroo> Pici: So the channel needs to get sorted out first?
<mneptok> definitely. and the amusement level only increases with time.
<topyli> heh
<Pici> alteroo: I don't know if it was ever meant to be used.  The first mention of it that I see is in your factoid suggest.
<topyli> if family doesn't succeed in guilt management and make me travel to lapland for midsummer, we must shake paws somewhere. i'll buy you a glass of water :)
<Tm_T> jaj23_: perhaps if it does contains all Ubuntu family desktops, it should be mentioned, as Ubuntu is usually thought only be as GNOME-one
<alteroo> Pici: Right so A channel needs to get sorted out then?
<Pici> alteroo: I'm not a KDE user, but I haven't seen any evidence of people being removed or muted for discussing kde3 in #kubuntu.
<alteroo> So it can be discussed there?
<Pici> I don't know, I'm asking.
<alteroo> Mamarok: Can it?
<jaj23_> Tim_T: the survey is aimed at Ubuntu 9.04 users like I said. It is really just a prequesite to the main study with the idea of building up a profile of people using Ubuntu 9.04, why they use it, what the use it for, etc
<alteroo> jaj23_: Is it Ubuntu the umbrella or Gnome?
<jaj23_> the operating system
<Mamarok> alteroo: it was always clear for those who downgrade that there would be no support for KDE3 in Jaunty
<jaj23_> as a whole
<topyli> is ubuntu an umbrella anyway? ubuntu has the gnome desktop
<jaj23_> but essentially alot of the analysis will be on the gnome desktop environment
<Mamarok> so the person who made KDE3 available for Jaunty should also be addressed with support questions, it's not our responsability IMHO
<jaj23_> because its a usability study and gnome is the desktop interface component
<alteroo> Mamarok: Right but I always took that as paid support
<alteroo> Support from Canonical
<Mamarok> alteroo: we do not get payed for the work we do here...
<alteroo> The community isn't limited to the support that it offers
<Pici> Most PPAs do not come from Canonical employees
<alteroo> Mamarok: exactly Just like FOSS you can't direct someone to work on something because it's volunteer time. If htey want to work on somethng then let them
<Mamarok> alteroo: there are channel rules made by the community, and the community (Kubuntu.org is the community) clearly stated there was no support, that should be clear, no?
<alteroo> Mamarok: But then a good 70% of the notices on kubuntu.org shoudln't be discussed
<alteroo> Amarok releases KDE releases Koffice releases
<alteroo> Digikam Etc
<alteroo> They all say there is no support
<Mamarok> alteroo: I think you are bikeshedding here
<alteroo> No I don't think so it's a simple matter of principle 
<Mamarok> there was a clear warning against KDE3 in Jaunty, so I don't think there is mmuch to be discussed about that
<alteroo> if it says no support and that means that i can't be disucssed on the IRC chan then support should not be offered
<alteroo> right as well as basically all the announcements on kubuntu.org so none of that stuff other than a final release of Kubuntu should be disucssed?
<alteroo> They all have the same notice
<Mamarok> alteroo: the KDE 4.2.4 and KDE 4.3 PPA are either bugfix releases or part of the upcomming Karmic, so KDE 4.3 discussion and support belongs to #ubuntu+1, told you so already
<alteroo> I know I'm on there asking
<alteroo> I'm just trying to find out where the community ends
<Mamarok> alteroo: this is going nowhere here, you should address the Kubuntu council then
<Pici> alteroo: I think we should discuss this internally and then we will let you know.  There is only one KDE operator on at the moment.
<alteroo> ok will do
<Pici> That would work as well.
<Mamarok> I am following the channel guidelines and so should you, period.
<alteroo> Thanks I'll look at a KDE3 room in any case. KDE3 probably will need it soon  anyway
<alteroo> Thanks for the discussion
<Mamarok> you are welcome
<Tm_T> alteroo: in the meantime, wikipages for support etc (;)
<Mamarok> alteroo: anythin else we can do for you here?
<LjL> on-part spam in #ubuntu
<jussi01> LjL: which was?
<Nehyx> any op free?
<LjL> Nehyx: i reported it already
<Nehyx> LjL: ok, thx
<Pici> From who?
<LjL> xanadu
<Nehyx> xanadu
<Nehyx> yeah xD
<Nehyx> he never asnwer me
<Nehyx> he/she/it
<Pici> Thanks!
<LjL> he's a bot, he won't answer you
<Nehyx> so.. I leave channel
<Nehyx> thanks and have good day
<Nehyx> :)
<topyli> i wonder if i left -ot muted. mode -m should fix it? :)
<topyli> ah apparently not :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Lichreaper said: !ask is lshw -C network correct?
<Flannel> Mud|shower: Hi.  Mind turning that off?  And your uptime thing?
<Myrtti> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<Mud|shower> WindowsXP Uptime: 12hrs 25mins 4secs Best: 1day 1hr 45mins 33secs
<mneptok> Host 'aten', running Linux 2.6.24-24-generic - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 2000 MHz; Up: 18d+18:52; Users: 4; Load: 0.43; Free: [Mem: 13/1446 Mio] [Swap: 670/715 Mio] [/: 5887/9746 Mio] [/home: 476861/699314 Mio]; Vpenis: 251.6 cm;
<Pici> Thats not a good record for uptime.
<mneptok> Pici: being proud of a best uptime of 1 day is ... interesting.
<Myrtti> mneptok: it's XP!
<genii> 14:13:27 up 45 days, 17:40, 15 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.17, 0.20
<Pici> 38d5h on this server. Only brought it down to reboot to Jaunty.
<genii> Pici:  :)
<Tm_T> kids...
<Tm_T> who is this "mud" anyway?
<Pici> some guy who keeps announcing his uptime in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Tm_T: He's got an away nick change problem.  And then we recently discovered his uptime trigger too.
<Tm_T> and he is here, because...
<Pici> He was forwarded here.
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Pici> We could kick him and perhaps when he rejoins he'll actually be active.
<Tm_T> that's what I'm thinking
<Pici> Oh, look at that.
<Mud> I saw some highlighting
<Mud> :?
<Mud> why are you guys talking about me :P
<Flannel> Mud: Turn off your away nick change, for the last time.
<Tm_T> also other public announcements
<Mud> I dont have a announcer when I go afk
<Flannel> Mud: You do.  11:17 -!- Mud|shower is now known as Mud
<Mud> thats normal
<Flannel> Mud: No, it's not.  Turn it off.
<Mud> its normal
<mneptok> Mud: /away <reason> is normal.
<mneptok> Mud: and /away should NOT send channel imput
<mneptok> *input
<Mud> mneptok: but that doesnt change my nick
<mneptok> Mud: exactly.
<Mud> when I go afk, I change my nick also
<mneptok> then you will be banned from Ubuntu channels.
<Tm_T> Mud: and we ask you not to
<Mud> I have it on all my irc servers..and I am on irc for x years..no compains
<Myrtti> this is your first
<Myrtti> have you turned off the trigger?
<mneptok> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<Mud> WindowsXP Uptime: 12hrs 42mins 53secs Best: 1day 1hr 45mins 33secs
<Myrtti> turn it off
<mneptok> that's a negative, Houston
<Flannel> Mud: I've complained to you about it a few times in the past now
<Mud> Flannel: yes, but I saw you as a bot
<Myrtti> well here we are in person
<Myrtti> turn it off
<Mud> but anyway
<mneptok> Flannel [n=flannel@ubuntu/member/flannel]
<Mud> when i go afk, I always change my name
<mneptok> Ubuntu members do not use their cloaks for bots
<Mud> end of discussion
<Flannel> Mud: Alright.  Time to stop doing that.
<Mud> no
 * Myrtti changes the ban to a permaban
<Flannel> Mud: then you won't be allowed into Ubuntu channels.
<mneptok> Mud: we hope you have enjoyed your time in the Ubuntu channels. that time is now over. end of story.
<Mud> :W
<Myrtti> so you're not turning the uptime script off? or changing the trigger character?
<Mud> the uptime script?
<Mud> I dont even use it
<Myrtti> preferably the trigger goes off altogether
<Myrtti> EHEHEHHEHE
<Flannel> Myrtti: that's really moot
<Myrtti> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<Mud> WindowsXP Uptime: 12hrs 45mins 55secs Best: 1day 1hr 45mins 33secs
<Myrtti> you don't use it...
<Myrtti> ehhehheh.
<Myrtti> correct me if I'm blind
<Myrtti> but I think that came from your irc client
<Myrtti> n'est pas?
<Myrtti> Mud: ?
<Mud> OS: Windows XP Professional SP3 (Build #2600) CPU: AMD Phenom 8450 Triple-Core,  2.11 GHz, 512 KB Video: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT (1280x1024x32bpp 75Hz) Sound: Realtek HD Audio output Memory: Used: 744/2047MB Uptime: 12h 46m 50s HD Space: Free: 256.67 GB/763.84 GB Connection: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Pakketplanner-minipoort @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 92.62MB Sent: 11.33MB)
<Mud> whoops
<mneptok> Myrtti: it comes from NoNameScript, an add-on for mIRC
<Mud> wrong thing
<Mud> uhhhh
<Mud> let me look >.<
<Mud> mneptok: wrong
<Mud> Darkengine
<mneptok> 12:14 [Freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from Mud|shower: ( NoNameScript 3.81 :: www.nnscript.de :: www.XLhost.de )
<mneptok> 12:14 [Freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from Mud|shower: mIRC v6.32 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<Mud> I use Mirc + nnscript + Darkengine
<Mud> oh
<Mud> try now !uptime
<Myrtti> did you disable it? or did you just change the character?
<mneptok> Mud: thanks for disabling it. but the nick-change on /away will keep you banned.
<Myrtti> Mud: ?
<Mud> Myrtti do you even care?
<Myrtti> yes, I actually do
<Mud> :') lol
<Mud> why ?
<Myrtti> because we have multiple bots and multiple control characters
<Myrtti> and I want to know whether you disabled the whole thing, or just changed the character
<Mud> I changed it too some l33t characters xD _O-
<Mud> just kidding
<Myrtti> I'm not.
<Mud> anyway
<Myrtti> let me find you a link about that away nick thing...
<Flannel> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> no link anymore? that's odd
<Mud> again: when I change my nick (when I go afk) I gonna do that
<Pricey> Flannel: Do you want the polite one or the 'other' one?
<Flannel> http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<Mud> its just a nickchange
<Myrtti> Mud: http://bisqwit.iki.fi/jutut/away.html
<Mud> why are you compaining about it?
<Mud> its just like this:
<Flannel> Mud: Because it causes unnecessary scrolling in the channel.
<Mud|mmm> Its just a nickchange..
<Myrtti> Mud|mmm: I want you to read those links with thought
<Seeker`> Mud|mmm: essentially, if you choose to carry on doing it, you wont be allowed back in the channel
<Flannel> Mud|mmm: It's one line that didn't have to be there.
<Myrtti> Flannel: two
<Myrtti> he comes /back too
<Flannel> Myrtti: Well, each nick change is one, but yes.
<Mud|mmm> Flannel: so ? I dont care, I just change my nick so everyone can see in the NICKLIST I am doing something..like being AFK or something
<Flannel> Myrtti: He's in the habit of going away to sleep to shower back, so that's only four, not eight.
<Flannel> Mud|mmm: If anyone actually cares you're away, /away will be enough to let them know.
<Mud|mmm> no
<Myrtti> Mud|mmm: buhbye, welcome back when you've changed your mind and want to enter #ubuntu again
<Myrtti> there's nothing to be discussed
<Mud|mmm> Flannel: like I said, I am on multiply networks
<Myrtti> you're not getting back to #ubuntu
<Myrtti> Mud|mmm: and we care about our channel
<Flannel> Not getting back in to #ubuntu until you stop changing your nick, that is.
<Myrtti> and you're not getting there
<Mud|mmm> :')
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with?
<Mud|mmm> I dont stop my nickchange because only ONE channel wants it
<Myrtti> Mud|mmm: then you're not getting to that ONE channel either
<mneptok> Mud|mmm: your decision. live with the consequences.
<Mud|mmm> :')
<Flannel> Mud|mmm: that's fine.  You've made your choice to not be in #ubuntu then
<Mud|mmm> Myrtti like i even care
<Myrtti> Mud|mmm: hint: this is the part where you can leave the channel
<Seeker`> Mud|mmm: If you dont care, please leave
<Mud|mmm> anway I was back
<Myrtti> anyone want tea?
<mneptok|take_the> HINT
<Flannel> Mud: If you don't have any business here, please don't idle here.  I don't really think you have anything else to say on the matter.
<Mud> Flannel: I like to continue our discussion :>
<Myrtti> Mud: there's nothing to discuss
<Flannel> Mud: What more would you like to add to it?
<Myrtti> leave
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I dont see the point in just telling him to leave any more
<Myrtti> Seeker`: I'm trying to act as Ms Nice
<Flannel> Mud: As far as I can see, everything has already been said.  We explained to you the policy, even explained why the policy exists.  You said you won't honor the channel guidelines.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: he clearly doesn't care
<Flannel> Mud: Unless there's something relevant you'd like to add, I think our business is done.
<Myrtti> we've already heard you don't change your policy because of one nick
<Mud> ho ho ho
<Flannel> s/nick/channel/
<Myrtti> and you've already heard we don't change ours because of one person
<Mud> relaxt guys :') I am typing
<Myrtti> Flannel: thanks
 * Myrtti <sarcasm>can't wait</sarcasm>
<Flannel> Myrtti: IRC is not HTML5!
<Mud> Flannel: this is how I see it : the "|afk" after a nick is a status, when I change my status, its just one row, why is just that one row not allowed :P
<Mud> for example
<Mud> everyone who say Hi in the channel, is waste of space
<Mud> just is just one row :')
<Myrtti> that's your opinion.
<Myrtti> anything else?
<Mud> it is just one row
<Flannel> Mud: Because it ads non-necessary scrolling to the channel.
<Mud> Flannel: and "Hi" not ?
<Flannel> Mud: Greetings are a part of IRC, we are humans afterall.
<mneptok> Mud: the policy is not up for debate. your adherence to it is.
<Mud> nickchanges are a part of irc too
<jussi01> Mud: hang on a sec, can you imagine 600 people all going away aabout the same time=
<Flannel> Mud: No, they're not.
<Myrtti> Mud: I've not changed my nick in soon ten years.
<Mud> jussi01_: yes, but we dont have 600 people in our channels
<Myrtti> we have 1400
<Flannel> Mud: you're right, we have 1500
<jussi01> Mud: we have more than 100 in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> so we don't allow nickchanges
<jussi01> err 1500 :)
<Myrtti> for *THAT* reason
<Mud> Myrtti: but that is YOU, i changed my nick alot
<Mud> everyone is different
<Myrtti> Mud: good for you. Anything else?
<Myrtti> you're different in the sense that you're BANNED from #ubuntu, and I'm not
<Mud> :')
<Mud> youre not very friendly Myrtti
<Myrtti> Mud: because you're wasting my time
<Myrtti> you're not getting back in
 * mneptok bursts into flame
<Mud> jussi01_: I was talking about 1 channel
<Flannel> mneptok: flame on!
<mneptok> game. set. match.
<Myrtti> lovely day today
<mneptok> Myrtti: let's hold hands and skip throught the wildflowers and butterflies
 * Myrtti goes to make that pot of tea
 * mneptok goes to make that lot of pee
 * Gary nibbles mneptok 
 * jussi01 chomps on Gary
 * genii sips
<Mamarok> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<genii> Heh "simple and safe"
<Pici> I'm concidering moving !help into !ask, as a lot of people seem to be using it for that.
<Flannel> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> Oh !help is <alias> ask?
<Pici> Yeah
<Flannel> !-help
<ubottu> help is <alias> ubotu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-21 00:28:59 - last edited by stdin on 2008-06-15 17:59:48
<Flannel> +1
<Pici> I should grep for uses of !help first... /me puts that on to-do list
<tsimpson> it's usually from people looking for help
<tsimpson> so I'd +1 the edit
<Flannel> doesn't seem to be any, with the online db
<Flannel> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=!help
<Flannel> (and yes, !automate returns some)
<tsimpson> you don't search with the '!'
<Flannel> tsimpson: If we want to find places that you're suggested to !help, we do
<Flannel> And we know it works, because this works: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=!automate
<tsimpson> that looks for an instance of "!automate" inside other factoids
<tsimpson> if you notice, the "automate" factoid is not listed
<Pici> I'm confused as to what Flannel is searching for
<Flannel> Pici: uses of !help
<Flannel> reprocussions of changing the alias
<Pici> oh
<Pici> Okay.
<Flannel> Pici: What other grepping is needed? Oh, of logs.
<Pici> Yeah
<Flannel> Ah.  Now I understand where you were going.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: er, I don't see what that was about
<Pricey> Flannel: the jhendricks ban?
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec I have him in pm
<Flannel> Oh, thats jhendricks?
<Flannel> I thought it wsa Roasted
<Pricey> Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> ONe sec
<Flannel> ubottu: tell RaFromBRC about away
<Seeker`> nalioth: can you have a look at where mootbot got to?
<Myrtti> !away > bk
<Seeker`> wb
 * Myrtti vanishes
<Seeker`> :O
<erUSUL> hi
<erUSUL> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<erUSUL> should this factoid be rmoved ? is it still relevant ?
<erUSUL> ok... leaving
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-06
<Flannel> well, that was fun.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<lfaraone_> Hi, I'm told that I can't send to #ubuntu.
<lfaraone_> What gives?
<Flannel> lfaraone_: Its +m
<tomaw> needlessly, +rR will hold it
<tomaw> undone
<lfaraone_> Understood, thanks.
<Flannel> That was interesting.  Were we not join rate limited?
<tomaw> no
<Seeker`> christ that was bad
<Flannel> Mhmmm
<tomaw> hopefully noone minds me removing your +m but it was needless and only causing problems
<Flannel> Hmmm, Looks like that filled up the ban list.
<Seeker`> shall I start removing them?
<Pricey> tomaw: i'm pretty sure nobody will mind you messing with modes in #ubuntu if you think it for the best.
<tomaw> :)
<Flannel> With the floodbots doing +J again, do we need +r?
<Pricey> Flannel: Well they do very different things?
<Pricey> I also believe that upon setting -J, they won't reset it, but can't be sure.
<Flannel> Pricey: +r was set to stop the spammers, +J will stop them from flooding
<Flannel> Hmm
<Flannel> maybe not.
<Pricey> Flannel: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml Both stop joins.
<Flannel> Floodbot1 set -J two hours before the attack, wasn't re-set.
<Flannel> Pricey: right I know
<Flannel> but, don't we normally live not +r?
<tomaw> yes
<Pricey> Did we lose a floodbot?
<Flannel> I don't know why FB removed -J
<Flannel> We lost FB2, but not until 17 minutes after FB1 set -J
<Pricey> If so, it'll go -J until the floodbot returns, or we tell it that everything is ok and to continue with 2.
<Pricey> Probably because floodbot2 stopped telling 1 & 3 that it was ok.
<Flannel> So, we missed an emergency mode reset, which caused the attack to be viable
<Flannel> I think we should remove +r though now, since FBs are back doing their thing
<Flannel> Hmmm, just didn't have any 'flood' since then, so no emergency mode notices.  Bad luck.
<Flannel> Maybe we should add FBs mentioning emergency mode in -monitor every hour or something if they're just chilling?
<nalioth> Seeker`: you around?
<genii> We must have lost a floodbot in #k , a guy pasted about 20 lines in there
<nalioth> most likely, genii 
<nalioth> somoene tripped over the hardline that serves mootbot and one of the floodys
<nalioth> i take that back, fb2 has gone rogue on it's own
<Seeker`> nalioth: just woke up enough ot move frorm sofa to bed
<Seeker`> g'night
<ubottu> Vlet called the ops in #ubuntu (TomTommy)
<cabrey> there is an unappreciative (best description) member in #ubuntu, what should we do?
<elky> cabrey, what are you on about?
<cabrey> elky, nevermind it seems to have cleared up
<Flannel> does seb^3 always respond with affirmatives as if he's never thought of the stuff you're mentioning before?
<elky> i think so. he always seems to be making crap up as he goes
<Flannel> I told him to cut his bot usage by 50%, and clarify questions before he goes off spouting random answers.  Just FYI for everyone.  Lets see how long it lasts.  (I know this isn't the first time I've spoken with him about it)
<elky> you've just spoken to him again?
<elky> he keeps getting everyone's goat by acting as though he's an op
<Flannel> Well, I didn't talk to him about that,
<Flannel> I spoke with him mostly because he's getting pieces of peoples questions (like the last line, whatever) and then spouting a bunch of random stuff.
<Flannel> Someone was asking about php ("anyone gotten to work with php") which... could mean a whole bunch of things
<Flannel> and he started going off assuming we were talking about lamp, etc.
<Flannel> Previously, someone had a ssh question, he said something, then !ssh, then !info openssh-server
<Flannel> which, if nothing else, the latter is entirely useless.
<elky> illuzion is raising my eyebrows in -ot alot too...
<Flannel> one more notch for s^3
<elky> Flannel, now many notches does he get?
<Flannel> Next !lol he sends he's gone.
<Flannel> I actually would've done it then, but I didn't notice it until a few minutes later
<Flannel> elky: where did luthir follow you from?
<elky> #u-w
<elky> of course, i needs my prozac
<Flannel> I should've guessed that from his parting message.
<elky> yeah.
<elky> Flannel, he joined the channel, and we're currently suspicious of strangers with the name dan due to some unrelated craziness. so i say 'hi luthir' and he responds with 'hi how are you', then because i didnt respond to that quick enough, he decides to PM me asking if i was genuine or just being polite. i respond the latter. he then tells me if i ever want to talk geeky, i can PM him.
<elky> and it progressed from there.
<elky> how we tend to operate there is we greet strangers, and if they PM us we know they're sus.
<elky> anyway, im off to get a late lunch and buy foods
<elky> uh, so apparently it's not so unrelated...
<elky> off for food really this time
<Flannel> Howdy bk|away
<Flannel> You're not in #ubuntu, obviously enough.  You've been forwarded here so we can discuss your nick change.
<bk|away> so im not aloud a nick change?
<Flannel> bk|away: Correct.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tritium> bk|away: not each time you set yourself /away.
<Flannel> (third bolded point on the IRC Guidelines page)
<Flannel> erm
<Flannel> That didn't quite go how I had hoped it would.
<ARMENIAN> Hi, for some reason when I try to join #Ubuntu, it says I've been banned, is there anyone I can talk to about this?
<ARMENIAN> Is anyone here who can talk to me about why I was banned from @UBUNTU?
<Flannel> Hi ARMENIAN
<ARMENIAN> Flannel: Hi :D
<ARMENIAN> Are you an OP Flannel?
<Flannel> ARMENIAN: I am.
<ARMENIAN> Flannel: is there anyway u can check as to why I was banned from #Ubuntu?
<Flannel> ARMENIAN: Looks like you were pasting a porn link
<ARMENIAN> Flannel: ok, that's right, crap i accidently pasted that in :P, is there anyway i can be unbanned or not?
<Flannel> ARMENIAN: I think we'd be able to give you another chance, sure.  Before I do, please read over our IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ARMENIAN> Ok, thank you very much, I'll make sure to look which link it is that I posted before I press enter this time, I'll go over the guidelines now
<Flannel> Armenian: Read it yet?
<Armenian> Flannel: yep finished like 5 minutes ago :D
<Flannel> Armenian: Sounds good.
<Flannel> Armenian: any questions about it?
<Armenian> Flannel: yeah pretty fair rules
<Flannel> Armenian: Alright, sounds good.  Try and be more careful next time.  Enjoy your stay in #ubuntu
<Armenian> Flannel: Ok, thank you very much for your help :)
<Flannel> Armenian: If there's nothing else we can help you with today, we ask people don't idle here.  Thanks
<Armenian> Flannel: ohh ok, sorry, nah that's all, have a good day.
<Armenian> bye :D
<Flannel> Bye
<Flannel> SirStan: How can we help you today?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, cwillu said: ubottu, wolfram is an unhealthy obsession.
<Myrtti> SirStan: hello
<elky> popey, who was clueba^wliasing with bugabundo about leaving the girls alone?
<popey> elky: not sure anyone was actively doing so
<popey> he's been nudged a few times as I understand it, but didn't know if he had a chapparone (sp?)
<Myrtti> popey: he freaked me out accidentally yesterday
<elky> popey, well, he's still contacting the people he's been told to stop contacting. including replying to microblogging stuff on irc.
<elky> microblogging stuff that he's seeing because of a bug in an xmpp bridge.
<Myrtti> after everything that's happened this week I quit updating my identica and because Jaiku is broken beyond all recognition, he somehow saw a message I wrote there and replied to me in identica
<Myrtti> (and via the bridge also in twitter)
<Myrtti> I don't know if I've told him clear enough to...
<elky> ah, i thought it was irc, my mistake. still..., he's been told not to
<elky> Myrtti, he's been told by more than just you. if that's not clear, then the cluebat needs a tactical upgrade.
<Flannel> clue-tactical nuclear missle.
<elky> what he
<Myrtti> pardon my french, Fuck off, but I'm pretty worked up by all what's happened in last week so I'm kinda freaked out to the point where my blood pressure isn't in healthy levels anymore
<elky> what he's doing is neither respectful or courteous, and he's supposed to behave by those principles now he has a member cloak and email address
<popey> What would you like to see happen (cluebats aside)?
<elky> popey, we'd like to see him learn the meaning of 'no' and 'stop'
<popey> What has he been explicitly told not to do?
<elky> yes, by numerous people. he does similar to maco too.
<popey> sorry, that was a "what has" not "has" question
<elky> popey, he's been told to leave myrtti and maco alone.
<popey> I wondered what explicitly he has been asked to refrain from doing
<popey> ok
<Myrtti> the problem with me is that I have inbuilt inability to tell him to get lost
<elky> Myrtti, he's been told by people other than you though.
<Myrtti> I know
<popey> Well the reason I am asking is that I don't know how it was articulated. I have told people to "leave me alone" before, but it's been a temporary thing, because they were irritating me at that time. 
<popey> Has it been articulated that he should not communicate _for_ _all_ _time_ ?
<Myrtti> I need to go get some pain meds and dress up before I work myself into a frenzy
<popey> I am not excusing his behaviour in any way, merely trying to understand what he was asked to do, or rather not to do, and as such what he is in 'breach' of, if that makes sense.
<elky> popey, i dont know what he's been told exactly. i'd have to check my logs to see what i've told him
<popey> I'm happy to talk to him if that would help
<popey> Given I raised it during his membership application.
<popey> on another subject you have mail Myrtti :)
<elky> i dont seem to have any record of me talking to him :-/
<elky> popey, if you could speak to him that'd be great. he's clearly not got the message so far, so all we can do is continue to get it into his head somehow
<popey> ok elky, will do
<elky> popey, on other topics, did that thesis guy continue the dialog with you?
<popey> yes
<popey> I am going to meet him next week
<popey> in person
<popey> I work very close to his university
<elky> excellent
<Myrtti> bah, I need to go
<elky> go, we'll handle things
<popey> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<ubottu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (cally2 and the bouncing extra connection)
<jrib> ban list is full....
<jrib> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jrib called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<elky> i only have like 1 ban in the list
<jussi01> Myrtti: do your thing?
<elky> im seeing lots of .dyn. though
<elky> there's alot of floodbot bans on 187.* through to 201.*
<elky> btlogin
<elky> bah
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> they all went in today, no wonder we're out of space
<elky> i imagine they're klined, so we can remove those
<elky> um, is anyone lining lifts up?
<elky> jussi01? jrib?
 * elky taps the screen wondering 'is this thing on?'
<jrib> elky: sorry, I just removed my old ones
<jrib> but I'll help as long as we coordinate to avoid duplication of effort
<jrib> so we have about 4 free spots now :)
<elky> lets work on the dyn ones
<Seeker`> we need myrttis script to generate the unbans
<elky> there's about a million floodbot ones for 187, 189, 200, 201
<Seeker`> yeah, from the bot attack last night
<elky> yeah
<Seeker`> i would imagine they could all be removed
<elky> i'd imagine those got k-lines, so we can get rid of those
<Seeker`> anything set around 43000 seconds ago by the floodbots
<elky> i think myr tti is afk
<elky> someone who irssi's needs to get that script, srsly
<elky> i could point and click in xchat though, i suppose
<elky> jrib, Seeker` what you on currently?
<Seeker`> irssi
<elky> no, what bans are you lining up currently?
<jrib> i was going to go learn the new weechat api...
<Seeker`> sorry, was trying to sort something else out
<Seeker`> are there any slots on the banlist free at the moment?
<jrib> 4
<elky> i'll take 189*
<Seeker`> 190*
<jrib> i'll do 20[01]* then
<Seeker`> my breakfast is ready, i'll finish 190 when I get bakc
<Seeker`> wont be long
<elky> i'll do 187* now
<elky> Seeker`, i'll just do all the ones for 9:02 now, i have them lined up pretty much
<elky> someone needs to go through ljl's old bans too
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/189559/
<Myrtti> i'll see if i can upload the script tomorrow or later on to be available to all
<Seeker`> 2cool
<Myrtti> i'm on my n800 now, didn't bring my lappy with me to mums
<Myrtti> so it might be tomorrow
<elky> i havent finished the 9:02 ones yet
<Myrtti> hold on...
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/189566/
<Myrtti> thats the correct one
<jussi01> bazhang: do people not read or something?
<bazhang> jussi01, sadly they dont :(
<Seeker`> :(
<bazhang> have to slap them with the link to get their attention these days
<Seeker`> or a clue-by-four
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> #ubuntu-devel is not a support channel, correct ?
<jussi01> definately not, why?
<jussi01> bazhang: ^^
<bazhang> pickpocket was asking for it, got referred to +1
<jussi01> ok. please dont send people there at all...
<Seeker`> +1 isn't support either, is it?
<bazhang> to +1 ? twas tiyowan
<bazhang> besides he does not seem to be a developer, #ubuntu-devel would likely not appreciate his presence
<Myrtti> +1 is support in a way
<Seeker`> ubot2 is a real pain
<Myrtti> it is
<jussi01> why is it even in here?
<Pricey> ubot's should be here..? help keep track etc.
<Pricey> Isn't +1 support for ubuntu+1?
<jussi01> Pricey: keep track of what?
<jpds> jussi01: That it's alive?
<jussi01> ubottu:  need to be here because of factoid requests
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> jpds: and we cant do that in -irc?
<jussi01> really, atm I see no reason why its here, the factoid requests go to -irc...
<Myrtti> New potatoes <3
<Seeker`> ewww
<Myrtti> Burp
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Amaranth> dang tab completion :P
<Seeker`> :D
<Seeker`> your powers are weak old man :P
 * Amaranth beats Seeker` with a cane
<Seeker`> :D
<Mamarok> could somebody watch #kubuntu? shadeslayer needs some supervision and I have to go...
<Mamarok> he is a tad on the fringe of CoC
<Seeker`> I dont have access there
<nalioth> you don't need access to catalyze
<ubottu> In ubottu, red_zZz said: this url is in english
<Seeker`> am trying to deal with weird blood sugars at the moment, which makes trying to be patient with people difficult
<ikonia> I can
 * ikonia watches
<Flannel> He wasn't in #k when I looked
<ikonia> nope
<jussi01> he left soon after:
<jussi01> [21:26:52] <shadeslayer> ok i think if i stay sometime longer Mamarok's gonna ban me :P , so bye all
<ikonia> yes, read it
<ikonia> I'll go back to watching the worst horror movie ever 
<Seeker`> what movie is that?
<Seeker`> i'd imagine bambi is pretty bad as a horror movie
<jussi01> *snigger*
<Flannel> ubottu: tell badnerd19 about yourself
<mneptok> "I was born a poor black child ..."
<jussi01> mneptok: huh?
<jussi01> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Flannel> Hi guntbert, how can we help you?
<guntbert> hi, somebody changed the factoid patience to a circle reference
<guntbert> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<guntbert> :-)
<jussi01> guntbert: so they did, we will get it fixed, thanks.
<guntbert> bye
<Flannel> Patience used to be "people here are volunteers.... " right?
 * jussi01 doesnt remember
<Flannel> I suppose that meant an alias here
<Flannel> !behaviour
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> I think we could just nix the see also in !repeat
<Flannel> but, I'm not sure the suggestion of wiki.ubuntu.com is right.  should that be updated to help.ubuntu.com/community/ perhaps?
<mneptok> jussi01: see previous inputline
<tsimpson> both the wiki and help.u.c are used for some things
<Seeker`> !-patience
<ubottu> patience is <alias> repeat - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 15:48:16 - last edited by Pici on 2009-06-05 12:49:50
<Flannel> wiki.ubuntu.com shouldn't have any "support" type things on it.  It's just a team thing
<Seeker`> err, wut?
<jussi01> :)
<Flannel> Seeker`: What?
<Seeker`> it used to be
<Flannel> help.ubuntu.com/community is where all the support stuff goes, wiki.ubuntu.com is just a team thing
<Flannel> right, it all got migrated over.
<Flannel> That being said, are there times that factoid is used for team stuff?
<Flannel> should we include the forums in that factoid?
<Flannel> from a #ubuntu perspective, I'd say nix the w.u.c and add in ubuntuforums.org
<tsimpson> !search wiki.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Found: timevault, laptop, themes, uvf, developer, samba, uuid, artteam, packagingguide, equivalents
<tsimpson> there are tons of factoids that point to w.u.c articles that don't redirect to h.u.c
<tsimpson> make sure you either check before editing or add a redirect on w.u.c to h.u.c
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-07
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu (Alberta)
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Paddy_EIRE)
<nalioth> pot calling kettle black, i suspect
<Seeker`> pretty much
<Seeker`> have spoken to them
<Flannel> @mark #ubuntu SuspectZero join, random factoid, comment, leave?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> There should be a law against fccf and seb^3 being active at the same time.
<Seeker`> why?
<Flannel> Because they both do the same thing.  They rush into support answers (they use a shotgun to do support--fire enough eventually you'll hit something), and they both are presumptuous and hyperactive when it comes to channel rule stuff.
<Seeker`> ah
<Flannel> Looks Like IndyGunFreak is advertising for the club.
<Seeker`> what makes you think that?
<Seeker`> gpryatel: how can we help you?
<gpryatel> hi :) i'm having trouble joining ubuntu, i did that router thing a while ago, do i have to do it again?
<Seeker`> @bansearch gpryatel 
<ubottu> Match: gpryatel!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on May 14 2009 02:14:02 (ID: 13475)
<Flannel> gpryatel: you do.  Apparently it got un-done and you got hit again.
<gpryatel> k, i'll try it again 
<Flannel> Seeker`: Because the person who was just removed from -ot thanked IGF for inviting him there "just before it was needed"
<Flannel> and then the other guy showed up a minute or so later, so it's likely a common policy of invitation
<Seeker`> :/
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: club?
<Hobbsee> oh good, he's not here.  :)
<tonyyarusso> oh, that one.
<Flannel> gpryatel: Hi
<Seeker`> @bansearch Samual-NotAFK
<ubottu> No matches found for samual-notafk!*@* in any channel
<Seeker`> @bansearch Samuel-NotAFK
<ubottu> No matches found for samuel-notafk!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> @bansearch fccf
<ubottu> No matches found for fccf!n=lee@lgb-static-66.18.141.211.mpowercom.net in any channel
<Flannel> ikonia: He means me, I imagine.
<ikonia> Flannel: if that guy says you
<ikonia> ...
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> he's done this before
<Flannel> He was talking with the other guy about windows stuff a few minutes ago
<ikonia> yes, 
<bazhang> not the coz from #compiz ?
<Flannel> No idea
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> bazhang: looks like a person
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> doesn't respond to ctcp version though
<tsimpson> smart people have umode +C
<ikonia> yes, this guy has a few modes set
<Jack_Sparrow> Note.. the !envy factopid has a typo at the end..  See also !BinaryDrver
<elky> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<elky> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<elky> fixed
<elky> skull-away, can i help you with something?
<Jack_Sparrow> elky ty..
<Mamarok> hm, is he going to idle here now ?
<elky> Mamarok, he's been forwarded here.
<Mamarok> and is away...
<elky> he apparently saw it fit to spam us
<elky> yes
<skullhacks> back
<Myrtti> Someone could have a word with skull whatever about away nicks? Im on my mobile and cant carry that conversation through. I think I bfd him about that here, but cant do a thing for another three hours or so
<elky> Myrtti, he's back now, and i fully intend to
<elky> skullhacks, why did you spam #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> *sigh* so much effort to type that...
<skullhacks> i didnt spam anything!!
<elky> 2009-05-30T18:46:59 <skullhacks> www.hackerforever.com
<skullhacks> that was off-topic
<elky> no it wasnt.
<skullhacks> in #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<elky> that was in #ubuntu.
<skullhacks> oh
<skullhacks> it was a mistake then
<skullhacks> sorry boss
<elky> ok then. second issue is your away nicks.
<elky> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<skullhacks> okay
<skullhacks> sorry
<skullhacks> i didnt know that
<elky> now you do. i'll let you back in if you promise to read the guidelines, ok?
<skullhacks> ok
<elky> ok, /join #ubuntu now
<elky> excellent.
<elky> heh.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> was that just people coming back from the split now?
<Seeker`> at least a few of those nicks were in the netsp;it
<LjL> this is weird, the server must have shown as linked, or the bots wouldn't have left netsplit mode in the first place
<ikonia> ppa's seem to be getting suggested more and more as "fixes" I'm starting to lose faith in the PPA purpose
<ikonia> !karmik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmik
<ikonia> !karmick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmick
<ikonia> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Nafallo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Myrtti> ikonia: it is your destiny
<ikonia> ....are you my father ?
<Myrtti> together we'll rule the os market - main, universe and multiverse... ppa's for all
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Myrtti> "wouldn't it be cool, if all the projects would use their own ppa's, could get bleeding edge, all the time!"
<ikonia> then we'd be l33t
<Myrtti> sup4hl33t
<Nafallo> what's stopping them?
<Myrtti> Nafallo: sssssshhhhh
<Myrtti> Nafallo: you'll wake the monster
<Nafallo> Myrtti: which means I need more disk space, which means I get shiny stuff to install. bring it on! ;-)
 * ikonia rubs his solid state drives
<Myrtti> Nafallo: sadist
<Myrtti> no wait... *cough* nevermind
<Myrtti> gotta go to the bus, ttyl. have fun
<Seeker`> ikonia: if you have any going spare...
<ikonia> Seeker`: ho ho ho
<Seeker`> :D
<BUGabundo> good after noon
<BUGabundo> not sure if ikonia is around
<BUGabundo> just want to ask if my ban on +1 as been lifted
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Seeker`> i would guess that if you can join the channel, the banhas been lifted
<Seeker`> otherwise, it isn't
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks Seeker`
<Seeker`> @bansearch bugabundo
<ubottu> No matches found for bugabundo!n=bugabund@ubuntu/member/bugabundo in any channel
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> is +1 logged anywhere?
<popey> ahh, got it
 * popey hugs the bot
<Seeker`> popey: anything wrong?
<popey> other than my inability to find the logs, no
<jussi01> ikonia: ping?
<Myrtti> woooooo!
<Myrtti> home ♥
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190429/
<Myrtti> now, where was I
<Flannel> Myrtti: Home, I think.
<Myrtti> true, but I was supposed to do something
<Nafallo> Myrtti: watch Nafallo dance? :-)
<Myrtti> actually, right now, as I've looked through all my rss feeds, crying
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/whz/3603092339/ *BWWAAAAAHHH*
<Myrtti> be prepared to remove FUbbyCD on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> he had some quite bad language at -read-topic
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Flannel> Geeez
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: er... wrong guy
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed, tab complete didnt work as he was gone
<Jack_Sparrow> I appologized in channel and in PM
<Myrtti> !away > Andre_Gondim-afk 
<Myrtti> good night everyone
<Seeker`> nn
<Tm_T> nighty night
 * Tm_T is in Helsinki-area
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-07
<Jordan_U> hotty_guy4c2c in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Jordan_U: He left
<Flannel> Only after he was pointed to -women, which makes me headdesk
<Flannel> Jordan_U: but, thanks.
<elky> I wondered why it'd been so quiet here...
<funkyHat> haha
<Pici> Did anyone actually tell ActionParsnip not to do that?
<elky> Pici, actionparsnip has been warned off every bad support behaviour in the history of bad support.
<elky> I'm pretty sure he's contributed to the degradation of society in his persistence.
<Flannel> I mentioned it, he said he was attempting to distract
<Pici> :(
<Flannel> I guess he takes the view of sending-to-another-channel-means-problem-solved
<elky> He must have callcenter training under his belt then.
<Pici> I have nothing nice to say, so I'll keep my mouth shut.
<ubottu> In ubottu, nuboon2age said: Thank you, this is the first time I've used irc
<bazhang> Jessie?
<bazhang> clearly drug references
<bazhang> rinaldo and jhonharry appear to be the same person
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from FlameTai1)
<Flannel> !nickspam > autorekick
<Flannel> !nickspam > autorejoin
<Flannel> Who, both appear to be the same people, and an Ubuntu member at that.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-cn op happyaron
<jpds> Seriously; kaushal loves to cross-post across multiple channels.
<popey> and mailing lists
<Pici> Meh. The conversation quality in -offtopic is horrible today.
<bazhang> only today?
<Pici> More than usual.
<IdleOne> Good morning
<bazhang> hi
<Pici> Hi
<IdleOne> I have been thinking about parting -ot for a few weeks just to gte the mind cleared :/
<IdleOne> get*
<bazhang> it happens. I've done it for a month or so in the past
<IdleOne> then again I might miss out on the occasional interesting tid bits
<IdleOne> reboot required
<gord> there are a bunch of people right now who bring it down but stay within the confines of the coc so not much we can do. honestly if you want the quality to go up its up to you to talk and bring it up :)
<knome> couldn't you prove the actually are not obeying the coc somehow?
<gord> thats rather underhanded don't you think
<IdleOne> back
<IdleOne> man maverick reboots fast :)
<knome> kind of, but...
<IdleOne> knome: as it was explained to me again last night -ot is a little different when it comes to the application of the rules
<knome> i understand :)
<knome> but still...
<gord> the coc is not there to force people out of the community that you don't like
<knome> gord, it isn't? ;(
<bazhang> NO
<IdleOne> gord: there are plenty of people I don't get along with but they all seem able to follow the CoC. Sadly the ones I have a little issue with are actually people I do like
<gord> it essentially just boils back to what i was saying, if you want the quality to raise then you need to talk about interesting things and be an example to others. essentially it gets worse the more we back away
<IdleOne> but I do agree with gord that the CoC is not about excluding people
<knome> bazhang, yes mommy! :P
<knome> i understand. i'm just kidding.
<knome> just ignore my bad jokes :)
<bazhang> hard to tell on the internet
<knome> heh
<bazhang> especially as relates to that channel
<IdleOne> speaking of bad jokes, what's with the k nick knome :P
<knome> the "wink" eg. ; told i was kidding
<knome> IdleOne, it's not kde
<knome> IdleOne, though the nome -part is not gnome either
<knome> IdleOne, it's even better than those combined.... it's xfce!
<IdleOne> hehe
<jussi> so can someone tell me which hat Im allowed to wear now?
<IdleOne> I was just being a smarty pants
<jussi> errr
<knome> ew, kde and gnome combined would be damn bloaty
<IdleOne> jussi: chef hat! I'm hungry
<knome> jussi, nothing. you must stay naked.
<jussi> wrong channel, though knome might know
<gord> jussi, all of them at once
<gord> the uberhat
<knome> jussi, no, i don't think i know the name of the hat
<knome> jussi, congrats though :D
<jussi> :D
<jpds> gord: That would be quite funky.
<gnomefreak> if you run into a hat that makes people smarter let me know i need it
<jussi> knome: I just dont want to go buy one of the tekkari ones and get beat up :P
<jussi> so... thanks to knome I found it:  this is the hat I get to wear :D http://u.nu/49kgb
<Pici> Your link doesn't work properly.
<jussi> oh I blame fibubot
<jussi> https://www.salon.fi/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?search_in_description=1&keywords=tradenomi&osCsid=04923d3124981fd094c85cd73ea8c4f4&x=0&y=0
<Pici> Interesting.... o.O
<knome> jussi, :)
<jussi> better pic: https://www.salon.fi/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=373&osCsid=04923d3124981fd094c85cd73ea8c4f4
<IdleOne> jussi: hahahaha love the hat
 * jussi wonders why the heck they are so expensive
<IdleOne> GET ET!
<IdleOne> jussi: you can't put a price on such a sexy hat
<jussi> IdleOne: how about you buy it for a graduation gift for me? :D
<jussi> :P
<IdleOne> jussi: if I had ANY money I would dude
<IdleOne> you graduated to/from?
<knome> jussi, i can buy you my yo-lakki and then you can sew the rest in
<knome> jussi, ;)))
<knome> s/buy/sell/
<knome> uhhhh
<jussi> LOL
<knome> :)
<jussi> I think when payday comes...
<knome> i think i'll have one only if the doomsday comes
<knome> or the other way, if i have one, the doomsday comes...
<IdleOne> last week I had to spend my savings. Was starting to do good and get a decent amount saved up :/
<knome> spend in what?
<IdleOne> actually I had to loan it
<IdleOne> a loan that will not be repaid
<knome> hah
<Pici> :(
<IdleOne> and I am fine with that but still sucks being broke
<knome> that's a good loan..
<IdleOne> there are just a couple people in this world that if they ask and I have they get without question.
<IdleOne> My mother being one of them people
<IdleOne> that reminds me Pici my mentee payment will be late this month
<IdleOne> :/
<IdleOne> Don't hit me please
<IdleOne> :P
<Pici> Manatee payments?
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> No. You told me that all new ops get a mentor but that we have to pay the mentor for the services
<Tm_T> and you call -ot crazy ...
<IdleOne> Tm_T: I do
<Pici> IdleOne: Yeah, but I think the next due date is after the next ircc meeting, which is when we're supposed to decide whether to keep you or return you to the shelter.
 * IdleOne is kidding about the mentor payment thing by the way. Logs can be used to turn a simple joke into a OMG did you see what was said in there
 * Pici wasn't kidding
<IdleOne> I get to go back to the shelter?
<IdleOne> I kinda miss that 3X3 wire cage
 * h00k yawns
<Pici> Maybe some other channel will adopt you.
<h00k> hello
<bazhang> hi
<IdleOne> morning h00k
<h00k> morning, IdleOne!
<Pici> Hello
<IdleOne> Pici: if the powers that be decide to send me back to my hole in the ground can I still keep going to #u?
<h00k> Our office just got slammed with either a surge or brownout.
 * h00k waits for things to break
<Pici> h00k: ooh. Sounds like it'll be an interesting day.
<h00k> Pici: I hate Monday's
<funkyHat> Monday's what?
<knome> mood
<h00k> yes
<h00k> that
<h00k> Monday's attitude.
 * funkyHat wiggles
 * knome wobbles like a jelly
<knome> maybe i should lose some weight
<h00k> I'm trying to lose a few pounds
<h00k> or...kg. wherever you're from.
<knome> i'm trying to gather a few euros
<knome> ;)
<h00k> heh.
<h00k> I hear Euros aren't doing well
<knome> they aren't
<knome> but they're still valid when you pay the rent
<knome> (fortunately)
<IdleOne> ha
<h00k> the important things
<knome> yeah
<knome> also you still can buy food with them
<knome> at least yesterday you could...
<bazhang> parity soon
<h00k> and coffee?
<knome> coffee as well
<knome> h00k, anyway if you want to get rid of your pounds, i'm glad to accept them
<knome> ;)
<h00k> I have zero pounds :( only US dollars, and not many of them
<knome> i have about 4 pounds actually
<knome> and 2,5 pounds loaded in an øyster card
<funkyHat> alabd is annoying
<bazhang> at least he's not cross-posting
<Pici> not yet.
 * h00k crosses his fingers. All 6 of them
<h00k> I jest.
<bazhang> :0
<funkyHat> h00k was an archer
<bazhang> *was*
<h00k> Do you know the story behind the middle finger?
<funkyHat> Actually it's 2 fingers, which I believe isn't considered offensive in the US
<h00k> two or three, depending on your style
<funkyHat> three, what?
<h00k> fingers for shooting a bow
<h00k> what are you talking about?
 * h00k fetches coffee
<funkyHat> Yes, I was talking about the fingers which would be removed from enemy archers if they were caught
<h00k> ahha!
<funkyHat> Which in turn led to the taunt of holding 2 fingers up "look I have these fingers I can still shoot you"
<h00k> I wonder if that's actually true, the whole enemy-archers-caught-and-index-finger-removed
<h00k> I thought it was only the middle one they held up. which ones were cut off?
<funkyHat> index and middle
<h00k> :o I thought it was only index!
<h00k> I was lied to, all this time!
<funkyHat> Although this is apparently popular legend
<h00k> which of the two versions?
<funkyHat> The whole thing
<h00k> :(
<Pici> meh
<h00k> maco: I'm trying to speak with them in /query right now to help direct them
<bazhang> I'm in -br right now
<h00k> bazhang: are they in there?
<bazhang> h00k, not yet
<h00k> I love Google Translate.
<h00k> bazhang: did they make it?
<bazhang> h00k, not yet
<Pici> I wonder if dartt is going to ask more 10.04 questions in +1 now./
<h00k> Pici: was that an issue before?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> He was there a few minutes ago.
<h00k> bazhang: I can only do so much.
<bazhang> h00k, not your problem imo, ten different people tried to help him join that channel.
<h00k> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> he was saying he got no support there, so wanted support in brasilian in #ubuntu , basically
<h00k> I found that out through the /query with him
<bazhang> if my brasilian is correct that is
<Pici> Ah.
<h00k> Google Translate says so
 * Pici headdesks
<Pici> What is going on today?
<elky> Checked the moon phase?
<elky> Hmm, nope, that's not it.
<bazhang> night all
<h00k> Peace :)
<Pici> hellwolf06: How can we help you?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from hamzaatova_)
<h00k> tsimpson, Pici: would you like me to keep my hat on, in case?
<Pici> It should be okay, I was just revising my ban.
<tsimpson> I was setting a ban, got beaten to the punch :)
<h00k> Pici is fast. Fast like Ligntning.
<Pici> In fact it was a little bit frightening.
<h00k> bans with excellent timingC!
<h00k> -C
<Pici> hellwolf06: Was there something that we could help you with here?
<gord> oh thanks a lot Pici.. seriously. i *just* got that song out of my head since i watched waynes world the other night :(
<Pici> okay then
<h00k> I'm a little concerned about hellwolf06
<funkyHat> h00k: he was trolling in -offtopic a few days ago
<Pici> I think that was hamzaatova again.
<h00k> I think so also.
<funkyHat> Pici: h00k: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=26109
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> oh dear
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> oh dear?
<funkyHat> What would happen if we +b PigeonCluster!*@* in -offtopic? Would it just not let blendmaster1024 set that as his nick?
<funkyHat> He basically gets away with having an away nick, but it's just as annoying
<Pici> He could set it, but wouldn't be able to talk or rejoin with it.
<Pici> or set it back if he was already in the channel with it
 * h00k sighs
<Pici> ty h00k
<h00k> Pici: you're welcome
<ikonia> offtopic is full of morons - this ends now
<h00k> I'm tired of it.
<ikonia> I don't think he was being sexist, just having a little fun
<h00k> meh, the 'girls don't get mario'
<h00k> ?
<Pici> ikonia: he thinks you're woman.
<ikonia> men don't get back street boys ?
<ikonia> it's an opinion
<h00k> :D
<ikonia> getting abuse from vrxchk in pm now
<ikonia> whoaaa I've been kicked out of #ubuntu-women
<ikonia> and now I'm not invited
<ikonia> great
<Pici> huh?
<h00k> wait, what?
<Pici> When?
<ikonia> just went to rejoin #ubuntu-women and my window had closed, and rejoined and it said "invite only"
<Pici> Its been invite only for week or two now.
<h00k> I just joined
<ikonia> Pici: but I was in it when it was set
<Pici> So was I.
<h00k> wait, maybe I'm not
<ikonia> I didn't realise I wasn't on the list
<Pici> ikonia: You'd need an invite exception set.
<ikonia> only just realised when my session must have dropped or I got kicked
<Pici> ikonia: h00k and I can probably get in because we have ubuntu member cloaks.
<ikonia> ah
<h00k> Oh, that would be it
<Pici> I could op up and check the list, but thats probably it.
<Pici> ikonia: poke pleia or akgraner or some other awake op and see if you can get in.  Or someone in their forward channel.
<ikonia> Pici: just asked in -u-w-project
<ikonia> that should sort it
<pleia2> ikonia: #ubuntu-women-invites is the proper place ;)
<ikonia> pleia2: ughhh sorry
<pleia2> anyway, you're invited
<ikonia> how odd, I was already in there ??
<Pici> Sorry if that hilighted you.
<ikonia> thank you
<h00k> alabd is back to asking questions in #ubuntu, at least he's still not crossposting
<ikonia> he's toast if he does, he's had enough warnings
<Pici> Well, 'is cloud computing available on desktop or only server' is somewhat okay of a question.
<Pici> but only somewhat.
<h00k> yeah
<ikonia> it's a fine question
<ikonia> nothing unreasonable about that
<h00k> I still wonder if he's writing a book about this?
<Pici> Except if you don't understand what 'cloud computing' is.
<ikonia> it's like a pop quiz, can I name the cloud api's
<ikonia> h00k: he's not
<Pici> I thought he was.
<gord> hehe my server is crazy, i added 512 mb ram to it on the web page, checked /proc/meminfo and vroom, its at 512mb more! no rebooting or anything
<h00k> ikonia: I think he clamed to a few times
<gord> that is just insane
<ikonia> h00k: claim != face
<ikonia> fact
<h00k> ikonia: it's true
<Pici> gord: oh. I thought for a second you were talking about that 'download more ram' website.
<gord> yes i'm talking about real stuff ;)
<h00k> like in the bottom of a crackerjack box?
<ikonia> I'm going home
<ikonia> enough
<ikonia> laters all
<h00k> Peace, ikonia
<Pici> cya
<Jordan_U> ht in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Thanks
<tsimpson> :)
<h00k> bah, missed that.
<h00k> I should add that word on hilight
<knome> h00k, /hilight that
<knome> ;)
<h00k> knome: yes
<h00k> and done.
<knome> you'd get lots of hilights
<Pici> I have that on hilight in #u and #u-offtopic
<knome> if you hilighted "that"
<h00k> of course I didn't add 'that'
<h00k> I'm not that silly
<knome> ;)
<h00k> I also should add that only for those two channels
<tsimpson> I'd blush if anyone saw my highlight list
<knome> tsimpson, "knitting" "sewing" etc?
<Pici> I actually don't have that many swear words in mine, its mostly exploit websites.
<tsimpson> I need to convert my list to regexp's, it's mostly several variations on certain words
<h00k> well, it hilighted the pm tab but not the containing line for me
<h00k> I wonder if it'll just work in a channel properly
<Pici> h00k: irssi?
<h00k> Pici: yes
<Pici> /hilight -word frell -channels #ubuntu,#ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> yay
<h00k> and done.
<h00k> thanks, Pici.
<Pici> h00k: no problem
<h00k> One day, I won't be completely incompetent with somethings.
<Pici> If I didn't have any hilights setup I'd be at a loss on how to configure them properly too.
<h00k> I do have a few, but I think I added a word a long time ago, forgot how, and looked at my irssi config file, copied the lines/made changes, and reloaded the config
<h00k> Also, there is documentation online I could look at
<Pici> irssi.org has a documentation section, also their official channel is #irssi
<h00k> yes
<h00k> http://www.irssi.org/documentation ta-da!
<h00k> I don't see that word in my config file
<Pici> Which?
<Pici> Make sure you /save first
<funkyHat> The word has to be at the end
<h00k> ahha!
<Pici> /save and /layout save  are handy and I always forget to use them.
<funkyHat> -word doesn't mean "the word follows this" just "highlight the word rather than the whole line"
<Pici> I know.
<Pici> Its just what my hilight for that looks like, and its handy instead of looking at the line and wondering "Why did this set off my hilights?"
 * h00k saves layouts
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> meh.
<h00k> watch for denemee spamming inappropriate links
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, danielpereira said: !WoW! There is a dok for KDE! \o/
<funkyHat> !-puregnome
<R3cur51v3> Hello. I was kb'd from #ubuntu-offtopic for posting a disguised rm -rf / command. I'm sorry for doing so and won't do it again. Can my ability to join the channel be restored?
<R3cur51v3> It was on a different IP
<h00k> R3cur51v3: Flannel was the one that banned you, you'll have to speak with him.
<h00k> R3cur51v3: in the meantime, I suggest making sure you are familiar with the guidelines and code of conduct
<h00k> !guidelines > R3cur51v3
<ubottu> R3cur51v3, please see my private message
<h00k> !codeofconduct > R3cur51v3
<h00k> okay.
<mneptok> Dear ISP, Can my ability to join the channel be restored?
<Pici> h00k: Feel free to turn tht into a ban if you wish, I haven't been watching him, just saw that last comment and know that he was warned much earlier today about his behavior.
<Pici> If there have been infractions since, do what you think needs to be done.
<h00k> Pici: he was, it's true. I'll set it and have him come here if needed.
<h00k> Pici: and done. Thanks :)
<h00k> Pici: it was more/less on the line all day
<Pici> again
<IdleOne> tsimpson: tag team
<tsimpson> I'm lagging a little from downloading the lucid DVD :)
<IdleOne> I was only going to remove but you added the ban  :)
<tsimpson> he was ban evading anyway
<Pici> I was trying to decide whether to kick or kickban
<Pici> yes
<Pici> at least two bans
<IdleOne> I didn't know that
<IdleOne> Well done
<tsimpson> that hamzaatova_ guy
<IdleOne> ahh
<IdleOne> yeah he is a habitual breaker of the rules
<IdleOne> warned many times
<Pici> Well, he snapped this time
<IdleOne> snapped?
<tsimpson> well, he won't be back as "ht" now
<tsimpson> just keep an eye out for people from red.bezeqint.net
<IdleOne> commited to memory
<Pici> Oh, and cursing ubuntu on entry
<Pici> that too
<tsimpson> he joined a few times before doing that
<tsimpson> as yf, yf2, vvvb and vvvb2
<Pici> oh, I must have missed it
<IdleOne> testing the waters to see if any of us are active
<tsimpson> Pici: see #freenode
<tsimpson> (excuse the flood)
<tsimpson> * vvvb2 (~ht@bzq-79-183-4-243.red.bezeqint.net) has joined #freenode
<tsimpson> <vvvb2> hi all!!! how can i use irc proxies? what do i need to choose on xchat? sock5? where do i find the servers? is that one good? http://www.proxy4free.info/proxy-list/socks-4/5-proxies/high-availability-on-port-1080-and-uncommon.html
<h00k> is this something we should let staff know?
<IdleOne> if he said that in the channel they probably saw
<tsimpson> freenode doesn't allow proxies anyway
<Pici> marienz: see above
<marienz> they're in #freenode
<Pici> We know
<marienz> oh, they're trying to banevade?
<Pici> Just telling you that he intends to use whatever to evade our bans
<marienz> sorry, I'm slow
<Pici> its okay, *pat*
<h00k> marienz: I forgive you :)
<h00k> what the heck window is freeno-oh, there it is
<jpds> When you're competing against the speed of live, being slow is not good...
<h00k> bburhans: hello, how can we help you?
<h00k> nevermind then
<marienz> and sure, let us know (although he's probably trying to use open proxies that won't work anyway)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-08
<h00k> and another one from
<h00k> ~ljkljk@bzq-79-176-5-123.red.bezeqint.net
<h00k> in #ubuntu
<h00k> it's continuing
<h00k> tsimpson: you beat me to it.
<tsimpson> remove *!*@*.red.bezeqint.net sometime later, no one else in #u with that ISP anyway
<h00k> I'm going to set that in #u-o also
<tsimpson> we'll soon see if he's found any proxies too
<h00k> yes.
<h00k> I'm going to run and clean some stuff from the garage, I'll be back/
<h00k> I'll make sure to check awaylog, too.
<h00k> I say that as if I don't normally check it, which isn't true
<tsimpson> hopefully I'll be asleep soon
<h00k> and bak.
<h00k> ck, rather
<tsimpson> you mean .bak
<h00k> yes, that too
<mneptok> SportChick Plazma. The energy drink for vampires.
<h00k> nice.
<Plazma> wat
<Seeker`> hai
<funkyHat> heh
<h00k> ehe
<Pici> ehh
<Seeker`> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ubottu> edbian_ called the ops in #ubuntu (luis_lopez)
<StayCiE> sup
<h00k> StayCiE: can we help you?
<h00k> okay
<Seeker`> I think that means "no"
<h00k> Seeker`: good call
<Seeker`> I'm getting good at this :D:D
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * genii sips
<h00k> genii: oh hello thar
 * genii slides h00k a coffee
<h00k> genii: I don't know if I've never told you this, but this is some of the best coffee I've ever had http://www.intelligentsiacoffee.com/
<genii> Interesting :)
<h00k> it's kinda expensive
<gnomefreak> is the a place i can find a list of ops channels? there seem to be more daily
<genii> The good stuff always is expensive...
<h00k> If you're around Chicago, they have a place there, also LA, NY, etc
<h00k> genii: or you can have it shipped to you
<h00k> but it is delicious.
<genii> Toronto here
<h00k> nothing there
<gnomefreak> LA == city or the state/
<gnomefreak> ?
<genii> Guess I'll stick to ordering a 5Kg bag of Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee once a year and hand-grinding it...
<h00k> That works, too
<h00k> gnomefreak: LA the
<h00k> gnomefreak: city
<h00k> gnomefreak: Los Angeles
<gnomefreak> h00k: figured as much
<h00k> gnomefreak: I think, anyway :D
<gnomefreak> when anyone says LA its always the city. everyone calls the state by its full name (cant spell)
<h00k> Louisiana?
<h00k> OH, I got it right!
<gnomefreak> thats it :)
<h00k> it's actually not very hard at all :/
<gnomefreak> if i wasnt living in MC i would never have learned how to spell carolina. US from NJ cant spell or at least i cant
 * funkyHat taHyknuf
<h00k> !en | funkyHat
<ubottu> funkyHat: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<h00k> !linuxatemyram is Does it look like you don't have a lot of memory? Read here to see how your RAM is managed: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !linuxatemyram is Does it look like you don't have a lot of memory? Read here to see how your RAM is managed: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<h00k> maybe something like that
<h00k> ah!
<h00k> spam.
<h00k> I'm getting flooded
<h00k> halp, should I call freenode ops? :/
<h00k> I forget how to see which ops are online.
<h00k> wow.
<h00k> I've never had this before
<h00k> GNAA is flooding/spamming again, just so everyone knows.
<h00k> okay. I'm out for the night. Peace, all.
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (ohayo)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, T1750 said: ubottu: heck is bad language?
<bazhang> hufx ban removed in #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> nope, ban-evading
<bazhang> hufx, hi
<hufx> well hello
<bazhang> hufx, you were ban evading a previous ban
<hufx> why do I fell Ive  been single out?
<bazhang> you were asked to come here for the previous ban to discuss as well, but refused, then ban-evaded.
<hufx> evaded?
<bazhang> changing your IP address to re-enter the channel without having the previous ban resolved
<hufx> my IP address is not really up to me      but I told you that last time
<bazhang> we never discussed the previous ban
<hufx> but u banned me anyhow
<hufx> ok I will try not to speak L33T
<bazhang> that was not the issue; it was repeatedly being offtopic in #ubuntu , and ignoring warnings to stop, then referring to users in #ubuntu as Noobs
<hufx> OK Noobs wasnt really fair   (kind of obivous I know!)
<hufx> but I have helped a few before this incident
<bazhang> hufx, that is not a free pass to continually be offtopic; there is no Karma system in place
<hufx> ?
<bazhang> keep the silliness/chat in #ubuntu-offtopic and support only in #ubuntu
<hufx> I helped because I could     not because of any Karma   (Im a RC so Idont belive in karma)
<bazhang> please read the code of conduct and the guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | hufx
<ubottu> hufx: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines | hufx
<ubottu> hufx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> hufx: http://bible.logos.com/passage/niv/Job%204.8#ref=Job%204%3A8%2Chi%3DJob%204%3A8-Job%204%3A8&ver=NIV
<hufx> rules rules rules rules
<bazhang> yes
<mneptok> hufx: there are many passages in the Bible that refer to reaping what you sow. that's karma.
<hufx> I was told by my father   there made to be broken
<bazhang> well then you won't be rejoining #ubuntu
<mneptok> then accept the consequences.
<hufx> but I understand your point of view
<bazhang> good. then please read the linked documents above
<hufx> oh come on guys   are u going to ban every  irish isp?
<mneptok> hufx: are you syaing you'll change ISPs in order to circumvent the ban?
<hufx> I could even come through american IP
<hufx> ok I takeyour point
<hufx> but u still havent explained why u banned me
<hufx> karma is not a christtan concept    in fact     70 times 7 applys!
<bazhang> hufx, yes I did. repeatedly being offtopic and ignoring warnings to stop, as well as calling users Noobs.
<hufx> Noobs     is that it?
<bazhang> did you read the whole long part before that?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<hufx> ok  wont refer to them again
<bazhang> hufx, keep offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic and support only in #ubuntu , please read the documents linked above as well.
<hufx> so am I still banned?
<hufx> I mean Ive been here for over two houe
<Flannel> hufx: I believe so, yes.
<hufx> I mean Ive been here for over two hours now and no L33T or Noob  refercences
<bazhang> hufx, well, I have asked you to read the documents linked above, and asked you to agree to keep offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic and support only in #ubuntu , and you have yet to signal your doing so, or your assent to said conditions.
<hufx> bazhang: assent to said conditions hehe ok I partially  agree to said conditions
<bazhang> hufx, partially?
<hufx> yes!
<bazhang> hufx, which part do you have a problem agreeing to?
<hufx> ok so no more L33tT ot Noob expressions
<bazhang> hufx, and keeping offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic , and support only in #ubuntu ?
<hufx> as best I can
<bazhang> any ircc members around? there's a channel request in -irc
<bazhang> hufx, in light of your ban evasion, I'm not confident enough to remove your ban at this time. come back when you are ready to discuss this and agreeing fully to the channel guidelines and code of conduct for #ubuntu
<hufx> oh come on bazhang its not like I really pissed people off
<bazhang> hufx, come back in 24 hours and we can discuss again.
<hufx> well If I give u that power then fair enough       BUT I DONT
<ubottu> In ubottu, Kamilion said: rbeq is the Rhythmbox 10-band Equalizer found at http://rbeq.googlecode.com/ -- easy to install, just extract to ~/.gnome2/ and enable the plugin in Rhythmbox!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Kamilion said: ubottu: rbeq is the Rhythmbox 10-band Equalizer found at http://rbeq.googlecode.com/ -- easy to install, just extract to ~/.gnome2/ and enable the plugin in Rhythmbox!
<bazhang> Ubuntuboy is hitting that itunes petition on all the major channels
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> did my connection drop before the netsplit ?
<elky> ikonia, the one immediately above now?
<ikonia> yes
<jussi> [11:06:37] <-- ikonia (~mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia) has quit (Ping timeout: 272 seconds)
<jussi> [11:10:03] --> ikonia (~mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> how odd
<ikonia> thanks for that
<bazhang> mendocionx is longtime troll/ban dodger
<ikonia> balzac
<knome> i could guess that :)
<ikonia> I removed him from kubuntu earlier, didn't see him anywhere else
<bazhang> in #x now
<bazhang> hasankezavagir or some such
<ikonia> should be gone now
<knome> bazhang, so what's the correct way to handle removing people from the channel? is kick ok? i remember somebody saying that one should use "force leaving" which i think was some kind of freenode feature
<tsimpson> /remove :)
<bazhang> knome, you are using quassel? something else?
<Tm_T> you mean remove? ye, that's better as it doesn't trigger "autojoin on kick"
<jussi> ikonia: banfail
<knome> bazhang, irssi
<bazhang> hah
<ikonia> jussi: really?
<ikonia> jussi: why is that a fail ?
<bazhang> knome, there's scripts for that
<tsimpson> we like /remove because it blocks most auto-rejoin stuff and is less disruptive to the channel
<bazhang> knome, but the remove as tsimpson says is the better way
<knome> bazhang, i can find out to work the scripts/aliases if somebody tells me which is the best way
<jussi> ikonia: yeah, because all he needs to do is restart his webchat...
<bazhang> knome, I think h00k funkyHat and others use them, autobleh.pl and such
<tsimpson> we should have an !opscripts factoid
<bazhang> tsimpson, true!
<jussi> although their gateway may work slightly different then most, now I look closer
<jussi> the ops guide is almost done...
<bazhang> of course some handcraft them
<jussi> most gateways use a hashed ip as ident, this one seems different
<ikonia> jussi: I thought the webchat unique id was based on his ip, so he'd have to cycle his ip
<knome> in #xubuntu we haven't needed those stuff much, so i've just used kick
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> plus it's a bzshell account (which to be honest I feel should be banned too)
<tsimpson> ikonia: the ident part, not in /x-......
<bazhang> any word on the channel approval in -irc ? someone created a channel without approval and is asking for it
<ikonia> tsimpson: oooh, I thought it was the /xskjdfsd
<jussi> ikonia: ie. on the freenode webchat, its hashed ip as the ident and a session tag as part of the cloack
<tsimpson> ikonia: no, that's just random
<ikonia> jussi: tsimpson ok, that makes more sense
<ikonia> why do we allowed that shell system in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> it's the same as the chat clients we use exception for
<ikonia> no-one uses that for good use
<jussi> why do we allow kapsi?  or anything else which is shared?  because there isnt significant abuse.
<ikonia> there has been from bshellz.net
 * jussi hasnt noticed it
<ikonia> so how can you effectivly deal with mmendocinox@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/x-jsjupwoxvpxkuds ass a ban ?
<knome> jussi, yeah i think kapsi should be banned ;>
<tsimpson> you should ban *!<ident>@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/*
<tsimpson> as it looks like they do have identd running there
<jussi> that one ^^
<ikonia> tsimpson: he changes ident every time
<ikonia> tsimpson: along with nick
<tsimpson> then he's creating new accounts probably
<ikonia> his ip is the only constant hence why he's now using a shell
<jussi> its a strange service
<tsimpson> unless bshellz.net is not secure enough or sending false identd info
<tsimpson> has anyone reported them to bshellz?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> can do though
<tsimpson> it's against their rules to have multiple accounts, so is grounds for termination of service
<ikonia> interesting
<ikonia> good spot
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (mendocinox)
<bazhang> sorry you had it covered
<ikonia> donwe
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> no, it's fine
<bazhang> okay
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, CSiD said: ubottu, the actual issue is that the ipod touch is visible o nthe desktop as an ipod, but rhythmbox doesnt see it
<ikonia> the #bshellz channel isn't very active
<ikonia> and their website is poor
<tsimpson> I think that channel is mostly for their registration/renewal stuff
<ikonia> there does appear to be an admin guy lurking
<ubottu> In ubottu, rumpsy said: rss is rich site sumary
<tsimpson> !scope > rumpsy
<Pici> I thought it was Really Simple Syndication
<h00k> knome: yes, I use autobleh.pl
<h00k> It is Really Simple Syndicatin
<h00k> *Syndication
<elky> Pici, it's one of those things like USB, or as one of my IT teachers was told by a kid clerk in a computer store "ultra speed bus"
<Pici> Hrm.
<elky> In other words, some people have no clue.
<h00k> Someone came in one day looking for an AGP modem because he had 3 AGP slots and one PCI.
<elky> 3 AGP?
<h00k> he had AGP slots mixed up with PCI
<h00k> which isn't a /terrible/ mistake...I guess.
<Pici> PCIe? or regular PCI?
<h00k> regular PCI, it was a few years ago
<Pici> Some people...
<gnomefreak> not sure where i remeber him from but i do remember him (livingdaylight)
<knome> the last time we visited my parents-in-law, my f-i-l and put the usb cable into an rj45 port
<gnomefreak> sorry wrong person
<knome> s/and/had/
<knome> brains fail after 3 hour night's sleep
<Pici> gnomefreak: Me too, but I think its a different person.
<bazhang> thought you meant pythonic
<Pici> er, I originally did.
<gnomefreak> Pici: maybe bazhang both  the whole piricy topic should move to -ot or something
<bazhang> gnomefreak, or to another network maybe
<gnomefreak> agreed or at least out of ubuntu channels
<bazhang> yep
<Pici> gnomefreak: regarding livingdaylight, I remember a ban long ago on someone with a similar name, but by this person's behavior I think it must have been a different person.
<gnomefreak> Pici: ok, i havent been paying attention in the channel for most part so i know know about his behavior
<jrib> anyone know of some official statement on the repositories?  (maybe add to topic)
<Tm_T> jrib: ?
<jrib> Tm_T: lots of users in #ubuntu reporting the repositories are slow
<Tm_T> hmmmm, indeed
<Tm_T> unresponsive even
<Tm_T> 10.04.1 ?
<Tm_T> no it's not yet that
<gord> "repositories"? there are a lot of them
<jrib> gord: us.archive.ubuntu.com (I only knew after asking that question :))
<gnomefreak> there are slow and they seem to be failing on some. im testing gb atm
<gord> if your repo is slow, system -> administration -> software sources. press the download from checkbox and goto other. then select best server
<gord> spread the word!
<Tm_T> I'm using main repositories
<gnomefreak> gb is slow here
<gnomefreak> for me gb and removing that is still slow
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: main repositories are same as gb?
<jrib> I'm assuming us.archive.ubuntu.com is some kind of pool.  Is that true?  Or is it really just one server doing all the work?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: yep just a different mirror
<gnomefreak> jrib: pool IIRC but its been a while
<h00k> like this !mirror
<h00k> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<h00k> hrm.
<Pici> !mirrorstatus
<ubottu> A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<jpds> ohai.
<Pici> Hello thar
<jpds> Tm_T: Is there something wrong with http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<jpds> jrib: us.archive is a pool, however it is pointed at machines in London.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 454)
<jpds> gnomefreak: gb.a is not slow, it's just doing a lot of work.
<jpds> I blame OOo.
<Pici> oooh.
<Pici> I was wondering, as I only had a tzdata update here.
<Tm_T> jpds: why asking?
<jpds> Because I care about mirrors.
<Tm_T> jpds: aah, I just don't like waiting mirrors syncing especially if I'm testing packages
<jpds> fi is set to update every 6 hours.
<h00k> Oh, I forgot about the OOo updates
<Tm_T> and that's too long if you're supposed to confirm if some package fixes something, for example
<Tm_T> or perhaps I'm just impatient (:
<h00k> ReallyCool needs to have a memo about his quit message :(
<h00k> and done.
<funkyHat> h00k: I don't think that's a general one, I think he did it because he's annoyed about his partitioning. Still needs to not do it of course ⢁)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 452)
<h00k> funkyHat: Yeah, i've seen him with others before, but this one definitely isn't appropriate :(
<jrib> jpds: interesting
<Pici> !ops | Please clean up your old bans!
<ubottu> Please clean up your old bans!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Please clean up your old bans!)
<Pici> We have 430 bans in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Pici: give me 10, I'll do some house keeping
<Pici> ikonia: okay :)
<Pici> Hm.. terry was klined, interesting.
<Pici> I wonder if idoru is issuing klines now for people who flood multiple times.
<ikonia> I wonder how I can make idoru kline on my request......
<ikonia> that's more interesting to me ;)
<jpds> jrib: You might want to try using something like http://mirror.anl.gov/
<jpds> 11Gbps, yeah!
<Slart> #ubuntu could use some attention.. ddl especially
<Slart> oh.. nevermind
<gord> re: people complaining about slow servers. i have a sneeking feeling that it was actually some internet backbone or something. these stats caught my eye http://store.steampowered.com/stats/ - looks like something went crazy earlier
<jpds> Yeah; OOo update.
<gord> well no i was thinking more that the steam service thing records how many users are able to use it, and it bottomed out for some reason for sometime today
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 452)
<Jordan_U> pocketcoffe in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> drizzt_ called the ops in #ubuntu (pocketcoffe harassment)
<Jordan_U> Seems like there are more hit and run trolls recently
<IdleOne_> lol I got about 200 messages from spam bots
<knome> not more?
<IdleOne_> I am taking a wild guess
<IdleOne_> probably more
<knome> :)
<knome> 201?
<knome> ;)
<IdleOne_> I would count them but I am to lazy
<knome> write a script
<knome> ;)
<tsimpson> how many of you are +w?
<knome> tsimpson, i'm +rum
 * knome sips
<tsimpson> wallops are important ;)
<tsimpson> -tomaw/Wallops- Hi, we just experimentally changed how we're cloaking users of freenodes own webchat. You should now see their hostname as gateway/web/freenode/ip.<clientIP> which will make client /ban type commands work better as well as ChanServ's QUIET command.  If you have any feedback please let us know in #freenode! Thanks!
<knome> yay :)
<knome> sounds great
<knome> btw tsimpson, i tried to install encyclopedia into my supy but that threw an error
<tsimpson> what error?
<ubottu> In ubottu, alexbobp said: !crickets is <reply>
<tomaw> what's more, that change shouldn't have broken anything!
<knome> tsimpson, Error: invalid syntax (config.py, line 146)
<IdleOne> ohh neat my nick got used for a spam bot
<tsimpson> tomaw: it looks like it's working fine so far :)
<IdleOne> knome: looks like it was closer to 500
<knome> tsimpson, line 146 says: "finally:"
<tomaw> tsimpson: yea, let us know if anything seems to break
<knome> tsimpson, could i have a python too old or something?
<tsimpson> knome: what python version are you using?
<knome> tsimpson, i have 2.3, 2.4 and 2.5 (apparently) installed in debian etch
<knome> IdleOne, nice:)
<IdleOne> btw ctrl+w is a beatiful key combo
<IdleOne> closes loads and loads of windows
<tsimpson> it should work with 2.5
<tsimpson> knome: yeah, 2.4 does not have a finally clause (we aim for 2.5+ in code)
<knome> tsimpson, okay... is there something i can replace "finally:" eith?
<knome> *with
<tsimpson> you could wrap the try block in another try block with both except: and else: having the contents of the finally: clause
<knome> tsimpson, any idea if there is an another finally: clause?
<tsimpson> only in Bantracker
<knome> okay
<knome> i only need Encyclopedia :)
 * knome goes hacking for a bit
<tsimpson> this general format: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446869/
<knome> okay, thanks a lot
<knome> i'm not that familiar with python, but with programming, somewhat :)
<knome> (but i have to admit i'm a bit drunk)
<tsimpson> the finally: part is guaranteed to execute, regardless of if there was an exception or not
<knome> yeah
<knome> could guess that :)
<tsimpson> even if you 'return' in the try block, so it can be useful
<knome> mm-hmm:)
<knome> tsimpson, now i'm getting an error with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446871/
<knome> Error: invalid syntax (config.py, line 141)
<knome> (line 1 in paste)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 453)
<tsimpson> knome: it's python, indentation matters
<knome> tsimpson, the first try: should start at t indent?
<knome> s/t/one/ ?
<tsimpson> every line should start at the same indentation unless you've just started a new block
<tsimpson> and use spaces, not tabs btw
<knome> so
<knome> there should be no empty line before the try?
<knome> yes, i used spaces
<ikonia> Jordan_U: are you ok now ?
<tsimpson> knome: the first try should be on the same column as "cur = con.cursor()"
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Yes
<tsimpson> indentation we use is 4 spaces
<knome> tsimpson, it is
<knome> tsimpson, just say if you want me to paste more than just those lines
<tsimpson> knome: the except and else need to be on the same column as the try:, same for the inner block
<knome> a-ha...
<knome> tsimpson, no, still the same error
<knome> tsimpson, should or should there not be an empty line before the first try: ?
<knome> tsimpson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/446875/
<tsimpson> you have an empty try block on line 23
<knome> hmm
<tsimpson> like http://paste.ubuntu.com/446876/ (I think)
<knome> uh
<knome> a-ha!
<knome> wow, that worked
<knome> now i only need more modules ;)
<knome> tsimpson, thanks a lot
<tsimpson> :)
<knome> so, uh
<knome> where do i get module "pytz" ?
<tsimpson> python-tz
<tsimpson> you also need python-sqlite
<knome> i have sqlite already
<knome> no module named hashlib :/
<knome> looks like that's in python 2.5+
<tsimpson> import md5, and replace "hashlib" with "md5"
<tsimpson> (md5.md5 will work)
<knome> wow, it actually loaded itself
<knome> i owe you a beer. no, two
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-09
<Pici> Sorry friends, I have a headache and don't feel like babysitting -offtopic right now :(
<Pici> bleh.
<IdleOne> Pici: I tried to put a stop to it but you see what it's like
<elky> I'm going to /get/ a headache from reviewing scrollback, aren't I?
<Pici> Just check the lastlog on kaeser_notebook
<IdleOne> elky: probably just get /bleh/
<IdleOne> seems to me like they all think he is the troll but they keep responding to his feeding
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<Jordan_U> Might want to watch ubuntubama in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 453)
<MenZa> Flannel: Eh?
<MenZa> Flannel: I didn't catch what happened there, care to enlighten me?
<Flannel> MenZa: disco is short for "disconnect" in irssi (and possibly others)
<Flannel> nothing serious
<MenZa> Aha.
<MenZa> Right, right
 * MenZa nods.
<ubottu> red2kic called the ops in #ubuntu (_bt #fix-your-connection)
<red2kic> Hello ops, I wanted to point out that somebody need to fix their connection in #ubuntu
<Flannel> red2kic: oh yeah, sorry, I got sidetracked
<red2kic> Flannel: No problem. Cheers. :3
<Flannel> That was a strange ban
<Flannel> I'm just all wonky tonight.
<Flannel> What is `mptk` in relation to file sharing or something?
<elky> oh yay, alabd is back asking for a step-by-step guide for setting up a cloud server
<mneptok> go outside. throw computer straight up.
<Flannel> mneptok: I'd have a hard time swallowing it in the first place
<elky> Flannel, i dunno, i bet you could swallow one of those teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeny mp3 players, they are technically computers.
<jussi> Ive a system on chip here if it helps...
<jussi> :P
<jayne> When should we direct people to #ubuntu-irc vs. #ubuntu-ops?
<tsimpson> jayne: #ubuntu-ops for the core https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope channels, -irc for the rest
<jayne> tsimpson: ah, thanks
<bazhang> when creating channels? by the way did anyone from the ircc follow up on the approval/disapproval for the lgbt channel created?
<tsimpson> bazhang: we are contacting people about it
<bazhang> tsimpson, okay; HarryS was the nick
<ikonia> lgbt ?
<tsimpson> we took over the channel, but we want to see if https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lgbt want the channel or not
<bazhang> he's already created it, not sure if its real or not (as far as intent)
<ikonia> is there really a need for a sexuality channel ?
<ikonia> it's starting to get stupid when we reject #ubuntu-men, but allow #ubuntu-women #ubuntu-lgbt etc
<tsimpson> it will be a team channel, it just so happens that that team is about sexuality
<elky> ikonia, we don't reject #ubuntu-men because it's #ubuntu-men, we've rejected it so far because it's only ever been a -women trollpit
<ikonia> elky: I know I know
<elky> if someone wants to start it and be all forlorn about how the community is only 98% male, then they're already halfway to being that pit :-/
<elky> jayne, isn't HarryS one of the problems we've been dealing with?
<ikonia> elky: yes,
<jayne> HarryS has tended to be more problematic than anything else
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<maco> elky: 95.6% !
<elky> tsimpson, i strongly?
<elky> er..., ignore that tsimpson
<elky> maco, ???
<maco> elky: the male % of the community. 4.4% female for ubuntu members remember/
<elky> members, sure.
 * h00k waves to everyone
<h00k> OH, LOOK, I have internet at the office today!
<Pici> WOW
<h00k> inorite?
<Pici> They're sticking the internet everywhere nowadays
<jussi> can I buy the internet in a box?
<gord> don't be stupid jussi, geez. comes on a cd
<jussi> oh...
<topyli> haha
<jussi> I thought it was a dvd nowadays:P
<funkyHat> Only if you want the special extended edition
<jussi> ahh, so theres a "The internet - basic edition" and a "The internet - pro edition" now?
<jussi> :P
<knome> jussi, no, the dvd only covers all niche porn in addition to the normal ones you see on the cd
<Pici> uh.
<knome> was that a banned word?
<knome> (at least i'm on the right channel to sort out my ban)
<knome> :]
<Pici> Just remember that its hard to enforce a family friendly atmosphere if we're not all family friendly in this channel.
<h00k> Innernette
<funkyHat> outernet?
<knome> sure - i was not going any deeper..
<h00k> http://video.adultswim.com/tim-and-eric-awesome-show-great-job/the-innernette.html
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<tsimpson> h00k: fyi, most/all videos there are for US ISPs only
<h00k> tsimpson: ...serious? that is lame.
<tsimpson> isn't copyright fun :)
<h00k> http://www.google.com/search?&q=innernette
<h00k> :(
<funkyHat> Not as fun as patents!
<jussi> but almost...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<Pici> I cleaned up my bans, did you?
<h00k> I should.  By 'cleaning them up,' do you mean just removing old ones?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<jussi> h00k: yes
<Pici> Basically: yes.
<jussi> if they arent really needed anymore
<h00k> okay.
 * h00k checks
 * h00k makes a list, checks it twice
<h00k> etc, etc.
<h00k> jussi: hello.
<jussi> o/
<Pici> I have a script that I can share to easily do mass-ubans.
<h00k> Pici: yes prease
<h00k> I thought about making one that was going to be super useful for me and today I forgot what it's purpose was going to be.
<knome> h00k, prease is something like "please" and "pray" ?
<h00k> knome: I DON'T KNOW
<knome> ssh
<h00k> ...accidental cruise control.
<knome> :)
<Pici> h00k: http://pastebin.com/7uih1Y1b
<h00k> Also, my autobleh appears to be on debug mode
<Pici> h00k: Stick a ban on each line in a file, run unban.sh yourfilename and then paste the results in #ubuntu after opping yourself up.
<Pici> It'll give you the /mode -bbbb foo bar baz bing    lines
<h00k> :set paste
<h00k> I hate when I do that.
<h00k> Pici: thanks a ton :)
<h00k> I don't have a whole heck of a lot of bans
<h00k> Pici: thanks again.
<Pici> h00k: sure, np.
<h00k> Pici: I could figure out how to modify it and clear the banlist when it's done, too, maybe I'll do that.
<Pici> h00k: you mean clear the file?
<h00k> Pici: yeah
<h00k> that's what I meant. banlist happens to be the name of my file :$
<Pici> Feel free to modify it as you see fit.
<Pici> Does backtrack use its own repos?
 * Pici heads to #backtrack-linux himself
<h00k> Pici: Good question
<Pici> Just wondering if they're hitting #ubuntu because their clients are setup to join there by default.
<Pici> And I don't feel like doing an install myself to test it out.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
 * tonyyarusso wonders if it's possible to check the number of bans by operator
<tonyyarusso> Also, I would love a copy of the code that does that.
<Pici> I think we need to do something about alabd.
<h00k> I'm not sure what exactly is the right thing to do :/
<Pici> Me either.
<Pici> Its getting ridiculous.
<h00k> It's...a unique situation. he's trying to get definitions of things he can't understand and it has to do with an English barrier
<h00k> but discouraging isn't want should be done, either
<Pici> They're more english questions than Ubuntu Support, plus he doesn't even listen when people answer.
<Tm_T> niko: huh?
<niko> Tm_T: yes ?
<Tm_T> dropped ubuntu membership?
<niko> yes
<Tm_T> always a shame
<h00k> dropped just the mask or the membership itself?
<niko> the cloak only
<h00k> ahha.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-10
<h00k> Technically, regarding the ISO, the images are okay to have, it's the license that involves the piracy.
<h00k> mneptok, IdleOne ^
<h00k> AFAIK, anyway.
<h00k> regardless, it's still not a topic for the channel :)
<IdleOne> h00k: like mneptok said had he paid for it he would call them for the support
<IdleOne> and yeah it is ot
<mneptok> like i said, "from multiple sources"
<h00k> Right, which still isn't illegal, however. But yes, he should call Microsoft.
<mneptok> there is only one source for a Windows installer .iso. Microsoft,
<h00k> MSDN, yeah.
<mneptok> and the MSDN EULA makes sharing that stuff illegal. so there can only ever be one source. not "multiple sources."
<h00k> you have a point, yeah. the multiple sources part isn't cool
<h00k> also, the topic
<mneptok> i always have a point.
<IdleOne> See, we aren't as look as we dumb
<mneptok> sadly, it's usually just the one at the top of my head. :/
<h00k> I think it's the letter 'k' at the end of your name
<h00k> the rest of your characters have roundies
<mneptok> did you just ask me out?
<IdleOne> for dinner it seems
<IdleOne> heh
<h00k> heh
<Jordan_U> moliangfeng in #ubuntu
 * mneptok trundles off to bed
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<Pici> !test
<Pici> tsimpson, jussi: fyi: Looks like ubottu had an uncaught exception at 2010-06-10T11:53:33 (according to its logs), I've restarted it via the killbot page.
<tsimpson> gerr, why does supybot insist on naming its functions the same as built-in functions....
<Pici> tsimpson: looks like it happened again, I'm not sure if its imepeding on Encyclopedia running this time though :/
<tsimpson> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<tsimpson> that should fix it
<Pici> tsimpson: Thanks :)
<tsimpson> I've been opposed to touching supybot code (for ubottu), but it's beginning to make more and more sense
<jussi> if we do touch it, probably a good idea to make sure things get upstream also
<bazhang> more nonsense from dbdavid, suggesting its a virus
<bazhang> nice
<tsimpson> jussi: upstream will not like what I want to change
<tsimpson> supybot redefine len(), any(), and all(), to name a few, and then import those everywhere managing to replace the real version
<tsimpson> and usually change them in such a way as to be incompatible with the proper functions
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, funkyHat said: ubottu's package list is out of date though ⢁)
<funkyHat> haha
<tsimpson> it updates daily, so maverick will often be out of date
<funkyHat> I thought it would be something like that. The messages that ubottu catches because they contain "is" often make me smile ⢁)
<tsimpson> I tend to do s/ubottu/the bot/
<jpds> tsimpson: You could update every six hours.
<tsimpson> jpds: I'd rather not, it updates all the archives not just selected ones
<tsimpson> but maybe the shiny new server can handle it..
<bazhang> this is the fellow who was harassing kaushal
<bazhang> got him (jungli) in PM now
<tsimpson> muted oxymoron in -ot
<ryaxnb> i really dont think oxymoron should be banned.
<tsimpson> he's not
<ryaxnb> i've used far worse language without being +qed.
<ryaxnb> is there some sort of respect quota or some dogpoo like that?
<tsimpson> ryaxnb: anything else we can do for you?
<ryaxnb> i have used words like that without getting banned?
<ryaxnb> it is because i am respected or what the heck is it?
<ryaxnb> oxymoron, your input?
<tsimpson> ryaxnb: probably because someone wasn't watching
<ryaxnb> no, i was criticized for it by idle one.
<ryaxnb> never banned or +qed.
<oxymoron> ryaxnb: That regular easy words should be allowed and not restricted. Alright if you were swearing, but that I dont really do.
<ryaxnb> thats unfair enforcement.
<tsimpson> well, then you were reminded of the rules
<ryaxnb> well he was too but +q?
<ryaxnb> thats unfair.
<tsimpson> ryaxnb: unless _you_ have an issue to discuss, please leave
<ryaxnb> he was just arguing about the rules in the wrong place
<ryaxnb> he should argue about them in #ubuntu-ops.
<ryaxnb> tsimpson, :(
<tsimpson> and he's here now, so no need for you to be
<ryaxnb> im just pointing out unfair enforcement.
<ryaxnb> uneven and unfair IMHO
<ryaxnb> unequal even. discriminatory.
<tsimpson> operators are volunteers, they can be see everything 24/7
<ryaxnb> the thing is they did see me.
<ryaxnb> and theres something you can do.
<tsimpson> and you were given a warning
<ryaxnb> -q him.
 * oxymoron not really know what he should say, just that its unnecessary to even have this discussion. It feels like most ops do whatever they like on all channels just because they can.
<ryaxnb> why not just give him a warning??
<tsimpson> ryaxnb: you are slowing the process down
<ryaxnb> :(
<tsimpson> ryaxnb: I have, many times
<ryaxnb> i will leave now
<ryaxnb> my point has been made :(
<ryaxnb> and ignored.
<oxymoron> ryaxnb: Thanks
<tsimpson> oxymoron: I have told you, on many occasions about the rules regarding language in the Ubuntu channels
<oxymoron> tsimpson: I dont really understand, I wrote: "[17:38] * oxymoron wishes Android team develop the important stuff and doesnt focus on piece of crap shit nobody needs or want." and then "[17:41] <oxymoron> I hate to be restricted. "Shit, crap, holy shit" and that kind of words should be user friendly words."
<bazhang> whoo nal is back
<tsimpson> oxymoron: what don't you understand?
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Why that is unfriendly sentences. First I typed piece of crap which isnt really swearing or offending anyone personally then I said what I think about it and got silented.
<tsimpson> oxymoron: swearing while talking about swearing is still swearing
<oxymoron> tsimpson: How can words, crap, shit and holy shit be swearing?
<tsimpson> because in many places in the world, those are indeed swear words
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Which places?
<tsimpson> that's not relevant, but for instance in Ireland, UK, US...
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Saying one thing is piece of crap is like saying just something is bad in my country.
<tsimpson> well not everywhere
<oxymoron> I would have understand completly if it was like I said (Sorry for typing this): "I hate that fucking piece of crap"
<tsimpson> the severity of the words doesn't matter
<oxymoron> tsimpson: For me it does and I dont understand why so strict, most people are over 18 on your channels as far as I udnerstand, mostly geeks thats used to hear bad words all day long. Children today and even adults swears a lot everywhere.
<tsimpson> you can't say "most people are over 18"
<tsimpson> there is absolutely no way to know that
<bazhang> funkyHat, in here, it was the !flame suggestion
<bazhang> in response to the 'pixplz' incident
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Then you cant say that it should be family friendly because you cant prove there are families in there? :P
<tsimpson> oxymoron: and we can't say that that language is acceptable either, and so we err on the side of caution
<oxymoron> You know I am right, you just dont want to accept or change the fact of your guidelines just because
<oxymoron> So why say anything then?
<oxymoron> We need to be on the secure side, so for caution everybody is muted? xD
<Pici> I don't think that swearing needs to be a part of adult conversation, whether there are kids around or not.
<oxymoron> I guess I cant make anybody change their mind just because theyre already written rules and guidelines ages ago.
<Pici> Regardless of when they were created, these are our rules and they are not changing.
<oxymoron> Pici: Neither do I ... but some words or combined words like piece of shit is not swearing I would say, no matter country.
<oxymoron> Pici: Why cant anyone change rules?
<Pici> oxymoron: It definitely is swearing in my country.
<charlie-tca> swearing in my country too
<oxymoron> Define swearing then ...
<bazhang> no need to type it
<Pici> Using foul language.
<oxymoron> Theres no need to type anything but anyway all people on IRC do ...
<oxymoron> Sometimes you want people to know what you think about something. To say something sucks or just is bad sounds less than satying something is peice of crap :P
<oxymoron> Or when people type freaking instead of fucking before words, why is that acceptable when they really mean the other "ugly"/unallowed word?
<tsimpson> freaking would also be questionable
<tsimpson> the only reason that it's not picked up more is because it's harder to spot
<oxymoron> None of the words should be IMO and then on offtopic channels I dont understand at all why theyre restricted. You cant even discuss whatever you like.
<tsimpson> it's besides the point that it happens to be an offtopic channel
<oxymoron> If I would have a question about ubuntu on ubuntu-oftopic I may not type it because its not a support channel, why so? :S
<tsimpson> offtopic does not mean you can say anything you wish
<oxymoron> offtopic means for me saying whatever you like as far as you follow human guidlines of language ...
<tsimpson> our channels have rules, following those rules is a requirement of participating in those channels
<oxymoron> But then I dont know if its really worth arguing at all, no ops in this world will change their mind anyway.
<Pici> Our guidelines are stated in our channel topics.
<oxymoron> Nobody reads them anyway and nobody sees guidline links at the top, I dont do I dont even recognize them . And yes I have read guidelines several times on different channels and IRC servers.
<Pici> So because no one reads topics means that we shouldn't have any rules?
<tsimpson> it's not our fault that you don't read channel topics
<oxymoron> Btw, is there any channel where you can write whatever you like with a lot of decent people inside it?
<tsimpson> usually, "write whatever you like" and "lot of decent people inside it" are mutually exclusive
<oxymoron> Pici: It means that most people isnt aware of the rules.
<Pici> Not any Ubuntu channel, but there may be other channels on freenode for that.
<tsimpson> use /msg alis help list for searching for channels
<oxymoron> I want a channel for chatting on ALL EARTH topics I want, no restriction at all.
<oxymoron> If I was going to philosophy channel I need to talk philosophy. If I want combine subjects then?
<Pici> oxymoron: We've given you the tools to search for that channel yourself.
<oxymoron> Usually channels are restricted to the channel name.
<oxymoron> Sweet you can even search on channels above a certain amount of users :P
<oxymoron> Hmm only channel with more than 1000 users is #ubuntu xD
<oxymoron> What about ##club-ubuntu?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-women, maco said: ubottu: no, !u is <reply>  U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bazhang> oxymoron, was there something else you needed here?
<maco> neither & or don't go together ^
<oxymoron> bazhang: Not really sure, do I? :P
<bazhang> oxymoron, seem to be clear on the channel rules , correct?
<oxymoron> bazhang: Always been ...
<bazhang> oxymoron, ok, then. please don't idle here then
<bazhang> !no u is <reply> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bazhang> maco, should be !no u is <reply> etc
<maco> bazhang: dang it
<maco> bazhang: well i cant make the change anyway. it still has to go through you so doesnt matter if i do it right :P
<bazhang> maco, not sure; are you not part of the editor-enabled for the bot?
<tsimpson> bazhang: /msg ubottu editors
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks
<maco> bazhang: if i am, nobody told me
<bazhang> that seems to be out of date; nickrud is still listed there, and I am not
<tsimpson> you are
<tsimpson> you may need to send "more" to see the rest
<tsimpson> (and it does need cleaning up)
<bazhang> okay, ubuottu says 1 more message
<bazhang> err ubottu
<tsimpson> just use the "more" command
<tsimpson> @help more
<ubottu> (more [<nick>]) -- If the last command was truncated due to IRC message length limitations, returns the next chunk of the result of the last command. If <nick> is given, it takes the continuation of the last command from <nick> instead of the person sending this message.
<bazhang> ha sorry
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Pici> hm?
<Tm_T> oxymoron earlier
<Pici> ah
<erUSUL> i wondered if it would be good to strength the wording about tryin to get a deb before going down the compile route in !compile factoid ?
<erUSUL> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikonia> erUSUL: %150 agree
<ikonia> erUSUL: I don't feel we should be offering compile tips unless we are confident the user can deal with it
<erUSUL> alternatively a factoid worded to *discurage* compile from source.... people tend to retialate less if you give them a threatening factoid... (they trust the bot more then *me* o.0 go figure XXDD )
<ikonia> erUSUL: want to have a prod at updating the factoid or do you want me to put some thought into it ?
<erUSUL> feel free
<ikonia> I'll have a think about it, but I agree %100 with you so I'll put some thought into it
<erUSUL> ok thanks; bye :)
<gnomefreak> +1 but would like to word the looking for debs a little different to discourage going outside our archives, that is more likley to break things than compiling software
<gnomefreak> or add a warning at least
<ikonia> gnomefreak: agreed, repo -> (PPA at your own risk) > compiling at your own risk
<gnomefreak> than all we have to do is read each others minds and poof it is done ;)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> this cant be good
<ikonia> I wish we could do something with KDE/Ubuntu PPA's and make them a little more official as that's one of the common ones to ask for
<gnomefreak> where is daniel when you need him
<gnomefreak> ikonia: we were going to make apport handle PPa packages but not sure how far that got
<gnomefreak> did anyone get emails from admin@ubuntu.com
<ikonia> gnomefreak: to be honest I don't think that makes a difference, I'd like to see a rating system for PPA's in terms of reliability/supportability/maintenance etc, so people know how much to trust/not trush
<gnomefreak> good idea
<ikonia> no email access at the moment
<gnomefreak> i got 3 about someone acessing my acount to run a html file that is attached
<gnomefreak> #canconical has moved :(
<ikonia> to where ?
<gnomefreak> not sure it gave me a link in the topic and it says im not allow to view it
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.canonical.com/FrontPage/
<ikonia> I'm sure it's just a sloppy migration
<ikonia> they do this sort of thing a bit, it doesn't present a good image
 * gnomefreak needs to find out more about these emails but dh*is gone
<gnomefreak> it seems cjwatson dholbach and slangasek got them but why in my email box
<gnomefreak> its not just me
<ikonia> magicianlord in #ubuntu seems keen to push fedora, even in his ident
<knome> hmm
<ikonia> he's gone now, it's clear he was pushing fedora for some unknown reason
<knome> is talking about other os's forbidden in every ubuntu channel?
<knome> (i understadn #u is not the right place for that discussion, though)
<ikonia> he's not talking about it
<gnomefreak> forbidden may not be the word i would use
<gnomefreak> discouraged maybe
<ikonia> he kept just randomly asking questions / support / discussion abou tit
<ikonia> eg: has anyone tried the nvidia drivers in fedora
<knome> right
<gnomefreak> no i dont have a fedora box anymore, why how are they?
<gnomefreak> nevermind i missed the eg
<ikonia> idoru is getting agressive
<KB1JWQ> Yeah.  Teething issues. :-/
<IdleOne> Evening
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-11
<IdleOne> dinner
<Pici> bleh
<funkyHat> Is calling people out on the CoC really ok, considering they may not have even read it, let alone signed it?
 * funkyHat gently pokes IdleOne 
<bazhang> well, its Spacey
<funkyHat> of course I may not be in posession of all the facts in this case
<bazhang> not many facts in that debate
<IdleOne> funkyHat: sup dude ?
<IdleOne> not signing the CoC does not mean that they don't have to abide by the channel rules
<bazhang> triple negative!
<IdleOne> -ot is different I get that but the channel can be different and still follow the rules
<funkyHat> IdleOne: the channel rules sure
<tsimpson> obeying the CoC noted in the guidelines
<funkyHat> Oh drat!
<IdleOne> funkyHat: the CoC is a way of thinking, not a set of rules. They clearly state that respectfulness is a must at ALL times
<IdleOne> s/they/it
<IdleOne> I know I am being a little bit of a pain about this but -ot can be so much of a better place
<tsimpson> -ot *is* far too lax
<IdleOne> -ot in my mind is supposed to be a place where people can join and discuss a variety of topics intelligently. I think we can do that without the name calling and chasing out every person who comes in with a different point of view
<IdleOne> funkyHat: btw I love spacey too. I consider him a friend but I can't let my friends slide. wrong is wrong and I will call it out every time I see it
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 452)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Guest59509 said: your name is interesting
<bazhang> heads up on jungli
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<bazhang> is it /mode #channel +e to see the exemptions?
<ikonia> I believe so, I've just removed a good few of my bans, for some reason ubottu is not updating BT with all the ones I removed though
<bazhang> or simply /mode
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang>  /mode #channel e
<bazhang> I'll clear the exemptions if someone can confirm either of the above (not all , obviously, just the older ones)
<topyli> i muted alabd on -ot, will think about him again tomorrow. if i forget, feel free to remove the +q
<topyli> not that his contribution will be missed
<ikonia> to be honest, I think we have to be very careful if he is writing a book
<ikonia> he's using random peoples opinions as fact in a book (assuming he's telling the truth))
<bazhang> tsimpson, you around?
<ikonia> 12:11 -!- poprazi [jungli@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/x-chtfoedqoucysnit] has left #ubuntu []
<ikonia> same guy again
<bazhang> yep. but not trolled of late
<ikonia> what's the format for the indent ban in the new irc-server
<ikonia> is it still i=ident!nick!@host
<bazhang> I had a lengthy PM with him, and he knows any more of the 'ubuntards' or 'how to fix my redhat' will not be acceptable
<ikonia> yet he's just come in and said fuck suse
<bazhang> whoa missed that
<ikonia> need to work out the ident ban
<bazhang> nice catch, missed that
<bazhang>  what about *!*@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/x-chtfoedqoucysnit
<ikonia> could someone confirm the correct format for ident specific ban for ircd-7
<ikonia> bazhang: I thought that would be fine, however I learnt the other day that bzhellz last part isn't unique to the user
<ikonia> only the ident is
<bazhang> just caught that from ##linux
<ikonia> however he's not only the only problem user from bshellz, I think it's time we looked at banning the same way as the freenode gateway
<ikonia> I may put it on the agenda for the next council meeting
<bazhang> ikonia, not sure then, thought gateway users were getting a cloak , according to freenode wallop
<bazhang> though perhaps a different issue entirely, never mind me
<ikonia> I've not read the new stuff on the freenode webchat yet, I just meant in theory
<bazhang> ikonia, jayne is active now
<ikonia> jayne: can you confirm the correct format for an ident ban please ?
<jayne> like /mode ##channel +b *!*ident@* you mean?
<ikonia> no as in ident@
<ikonia> eg: nick = ikonia, ident = mattd, host = unafilliated/ikonia
<ikonia> so I'd want to ban ikonia i=mattd@unafilliated/ikonia
<ikonia> I want the mattd part
<jayne> want it from what?
<jayne> if you want to ban anyone using the ident of mattd, then *!*mattd@*
<ikonia> should it not be *!mattd@* or is *!*mattd@* right ?
<jayne> if you know identd is in use (unlike yourself, for example), then you can drop the *
<jayne> for example, I have an ident running, so there's no ~
<ikonia> that's simpler than I remember it, thank you jayne
<ikonia> perfect
<jayne> you don't have an identd running, so you get ~mattd instead
<jayne> yeah, we got rid of the i=/n= thing when we left hyperion
<jpds> Do people still use identds?
<jayne> jpds: sometimes. I mostly consider it useful for cloaked gateways
<jayne> and shell providers that we know about
<jayne> ... basically any time we know the users can't fake the ident
<jpds> Oh, yeah.
<ikonia> odd, a user called text just pm'd me to tell me he saw my real name when he whois'd me and did I know it was showing my name
<ikonia> and was I "ok" with that
<jpds> ikonia: Everyone is anonymous on the Internest.
<tsimpson> bazhang: I am now
<bazhang> tsimpson, hi
<tsimpson> hi
<bazhang> just wanted confirmation on removing exemptions; should be /mode #channel e to see them?
<tsimpson> yes, but you need to be +o to see them
<bazhang> then /mode #channel -eeee to remove them
<bazhang> okay thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> one 'e' for every exempt up to 4 per line
<bazhang> just getting the -ops-monitor warnings of late, wanted to see if that would reduce or eliminate them
<bazhang> okay
<tsimpson> I cleared out the +e list a day or two ago, didn't make much difference
<bazhang> oh right
<bazhang> well nice to have the knowledge nonetheless (will note down this conversation)
<tsimpson> it should probably go in the operator guide document too
<bazhang> good point
<popey> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<popey> bah
<popey> i am such a numpty
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
 * jussi hugs popey
<popey> got a fool in -uk being a bit of a troll, wondered if he was known
<popey> Russnix
<jussi> popey: yeah, i noticed. I havent seen him before
<popey> me neither
<jussi> popey: you know you can do @bansearch russnix
<popey> handy
<popey> thanks
<jussi> very :)
<jussi> yw
<popey> i get no results searching via the web interface for his nick, but @bansearch russnix returns two results. odd?
<popey> or am I 'doing it wrong'
<jussi> no
<jussi> because @bansearch uses ip
<jussi> oh wait
<jussi> no
<jussi> its because he is using the gateway thats been banforwarded to proxy users
<jussi> nothing to worry about - if you logged in using web chat it would be same
<popey> no, i'm not worrying about that, more the discrepancy between bansearch showing stuff and the website not
<jussi> popey: yeah, its simple, just like I can switch nick and still be on the same host. @bansearch searches the host, not the nick
<jussi> it looks at the user, pulls their host and searches that
<h00k> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<h00k> okay.
<h00k> Why is autobleh telling me Fooey, Not Opped. I haven't done anything in a while :(
<gnomefreak> h00k: the new servers?
<gnomefreak> i havent tried it in a while
<h00k> gnomefreak: the new servers?
<gnomefreak> h00k: sorry dont remember but it was a while ago
<gnomefreak> a couple of months but they just updated webchat maybe that is the issue
<h00k> I think I figured it out, I had accidentally done /opme on an ircd server running from localhost and didn't have permissions
<h00k> and autobleh still rememberd I wanted to op and was echoing that in channels I am in
<h00k> I think since I've opped, it has since forgotten.
<Pici> You could try unloading and reloading it?
<h00k> I think I'm set, I saw:
<h00k> 09:44 We've been opped
<h00k> 09:44 Expiring action: "I've wanted to op h00k in #arg on  since 1276139239" because of time
<h00k> but it says expiring so I am guessing it is forgetting
<h00k> there, I unloaded and reloaded.
<RudyValencia> Hi, I was having an intermittent connection earlier, and it has now stabilized. Please allow me back into #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server.
<Pici> RudyValencia: sure, one moment.
<RudyValencia> Thanks.
<Pici> RudyValencia: You're all set. :)
<RudyValencia> Thanks.
<h00k> !bestbot could alias with !best
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !bestbot
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> !-best
<ubottu> best aliases: good, better, preference, polls, opinion, poll, favorite, favourite - added by LjL on 2006-07-21 01:18:13 - last edited by LjL on 2008-04-03 17:11:44
<Pici> !bestbot is <alias> best
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> h00k: ding!
<h00k> !bestbot
<h00k> ta-da! Pici, you rock.
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !ebook is FBReader is a ebook reader which supports several open e-book formats: fb2, html, chm, plucker,
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !ebook is FBReader is a ebook reader which supports several open e-book formats: fb2, html, chm, plucker,palmdoc, ztxt, tcr (psion text), rtf, oeb, openreader, non-DRM'ed  mobipocket, plain text, epub. To install type << sudo apt-get install fbreader >>
<h00k> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<h00k> in 6.06 ?!
<guntbert> hi, !dma seems to need an update :-)
<Tm_T> how?
<h00k> guntbert: you /just/ missed my comment about it :)
<Tm_T> what would be the new info?
<guntbert> h00k: ah, I should have known you would spot it  - thx for the support just now in #ubuntu
<guntbert> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<h00k> 'enabled in 6.06' fantastic, but what about the latter?
<guntbert> have a nice time with it :-) -- bye
<h00k> !dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is supported by most systems since 2002.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is supported by most systems since 2002.
<h00k> for more info, etc, etc.
<h00k> !dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is supported by most systems since 2002.  For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is supported by most systems since 2002.  For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<h00k> there we go.
<bazhang> should be !dma is <reply> etc etc ;
<knome> !dma is <reply> Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is supported by most systems since 2002.  For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, knome said: !dma is <reply> Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is supported by most systems since 2002.  For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<h00k> yeah. that.
<knome> bazhang, there you go
<bazhang> !dma is <reply> Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is supported by most systems since 2002.  For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ubottu> But dma already means something else!
<bazhang> whoops
<knome> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<knome> har :)
<bazhang> any changes needed?
<h00k> is running as root supported? I know changing the root password is not
<bazhang> like !noroot? !rootirc ?
<h00k> no, like, someone in #ubuntu running as root user, apparently
<bazhang> should use sudo -i afaik
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-12
<IdleOne> Evening
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Phrea said: !enter funkyHat is just jealous
<knome> sounds like an interesting conversation there...
<funkyHat> heh
<ubottu> Random832 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> drizzt_ called the ops in #ubuntu (chris411 unsolicited dcc)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, red2kic said: !html is old.
<jussi> lol
<jussi> !root | h00k
<ubottu> h00k: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jussi> but Im sure you figured that already
<popey> WikkidByDesign is spamming in pm
<jussi> !staff | ^^
<ubottu> ^^: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<bazhang> no response via PM with WikkidbyDesign
<Gary> and it's not spamming me after joining all of it's channels
<bazhang> right, I tried to PM, then /cycle and nothing
<Gary> I do see that it asked a human type question in #ubuntu tho
<bazhang> Mteck is an Ubuntu member?
<jussi> is/was - who knows...
<bazhang> okay
<jussi> he came out pretty publically and said he was turfing it, and everything, then something happened. its a strange situation
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !hungover =~ s/jaunty/ponies/
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !forget sfd
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no =~ s/Takk/Ha en fin dag/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !no, se is <reply> Svensk Ubuntus- och Kubuntu-support finns i #ubuntu-se respektive #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<bazhang> oCean_, hi
<oCean_> hey
<oCean_> Please see use wajiema in #ubuntu, I repeatedly pointed out channel's Coc and Gu
<oCean_> idelines, he clearly does not want to adhere by
<bazhang> okay looking, thanks
<oCean_> he might be a little frustrated..
<oCean_> bye
<Kuifje111> hello all.
<Kuifje111> is it possible to get yourself removed from the logs on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/?
<nhandler> Kuifje111: Only the canonical sysadmins would be able to do that. You can try sending an email to rt@ubuntu.com, but also keep in mind that there are other bots producing public logs of some of our channels.
<Kuifje111> ok, thanks.
<IdleOne> Kuifje111: If there is nothing else. Please part this channel as there is a no idling rule here. Thanks
<Kuifje111> ok.
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<funkyHat> British Telecom Login
<Flannel> IdleOne: That channel doesn't exist
<IdleOne> does too
<IdleOne> maybe not official
<Flannel> IdleOne: We prefer not to divvy up support channels like that
<IdleOne> Flannel: crimsun hangs out there and helps people out now and then with weird sound issues
<Flannel> Does ALIS only return registered channels?
<IdleOne> but I understand your point
<ikonia> that channel shouldn't exist as an official channel
<ikonia> the council should be aware of that
<IdleOne> I'll refrain from giving that channel to people until a decision is made about it
<Flannel> ikonia: I would think before running off to that, we should try just talking to people in there first
<Flannel> IdleOne: There's no decision to be made
<ikonia> Flannel: I think the council should talk to them about it - not us
<Flannel> ikonia: IRC ops are just as qualified to resolve issues.  The IRC council only resolves escalations, not does-everything-that-irc-people-do
<Flannel> ikonia: IRC council is made up of IRC operators, they aren't special.
<ikonia> go for it Flannel
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu cobalt_ offensive /part message
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (Laythan)
<marienz> um, did you get the right user there?
<IdleOne> i didn't
<IdleOne> messaged him already
<IdleOne> thanks for catching that
<marienz> ok, hadn't noticed if you'd noticed or not
<IdleOne> when I saw the kline I looked at my ban
<marienz> your original target had just moved on from trolling #freenode
<IdleOne> tab fail on my part
<IdleOne> really?
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> oh yeah I saw that in #freenode
<bazhang> -arabic seems to have been abandoned, for the most part. still has a topic though
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-13
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (genoskill Brazzer)
<Flannel> Howdy Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Hi, thanks for handling the trolls.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (huck)
<bazhang> already killed
<hufx> ok bazhang whats up?
<bazhang> hufx, you are ban evading again
<bazhang> hufx, please exit #ubuntu
<hufx> ? please explain    I was told 24hrs
<bazhang> hufx, yes, to come here and discuss.
<hufx> discuss?
<bazhang> the removal of your ban
<hufx> yea I understood   no L33T or Noobs references  for 24hrs
<hufx> which I havent done!
<bazhang> hufx, we had this discussion before. you need  to keep all offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic and agree to the code of conduct and guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | hufx
<ubottu> hufx: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines | hufx
<ubottu> hufx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> hufx, please take your time and read those.
<hufx> bazhang: you want me to electronically sign the CoC?
<hufx> bazhang: I cant remember that obversion
<hufx> bazhang: I cant remember that *obversation
<bazhang> hufx, just read the documents linked above please; and realize that #ubuntu is support only, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic , and referring to people as Noobs,etc is not ever OK.
<hufx> bazhang: but I agreed to the 24hr ban
<hufx> bazhang: in so far as I hounered it
<bazhang> hufx, it was not a 24hr ban. it was come back in 24hrs to discuss removal of your ban, and subsequent ban-evasion
<hufx> bazhang: so am I stilled banned?
<tsimpson> we don't automatically remove bans, we never set a "24 hour" ban, but request people wait 24 hours before discussing the ban
<hufx> tsimpson: ok so Im not banned? or it need to be  discussed?
<tsimpson> unless you came here, discussed the issue, and were told you could rejoin #ubuntu. you should consider yourself still banned
<hufx> tsimpson: well I havent discussed any issues (told to read documents (which Ive done))
<tsimpson> then you should continue to talk to bazhang :)
<hufx> tsimpson: thats what I thought I was doing!
<tsimpson> hufx: you were caught up in the "24hrs" thing, I wanted to clarify exactly what was meant by that so you know where you stand
<hufx> tsimpson: but Its been more than 24hrs and I did keep away as advised
<tsimpson> no, as I said, the ban was not for 24 hours, you were supposed to come back to discuss it in 24 hours
<tsimpson> the ban does not get removed until it's discussed
<hufx> tsimpson: and I didnt think I was doing anything wrong today
<tsimpson> that's fine, that's why we are here talking about it now
<hufx> ok I bow down humbly before all in repentance
 * tsimpson pokes bazhang
<hufx> oh come on!!
<bazhang> sorry, was on the phone
<hufx> bazhang: can I please be unbanned (grovel grovel)
<bazhang> hufx, so we agree that all offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ? #ubuntu is support only? that you will follow the guidelines and code of conduct linked above?
<hufx> bazhang: if there was a weighing system in place I would have been ok
<bazhang> hufx, is that an unequivocal yes?
<hufx> bazhang: yes I  agree again
<bazhang> okay then.
<hufx> bazhang: till next time :P
<bazhang> hufx, you are unbanned.
<hufx> bazhang: thanks (slightly begruding I might add)
<bazhang> hufx, if there is nothing further, please don't idle in this channel, thanks
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks; sorry got a phone call in the middle of trying to resolve that
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<bazhang> so a kill by idoru is not a kline, apparently
<marienz> it is
<marienz> I just unset them really quickly if I'm actually around and they look at first glance to be accidental
<bazhang> really? then dean_ is kline evading
<bazhang> ah okay
<bazhang> thanks marienz for clearing that up :)
<marienz> they're a kill immediately followed by a kline, because a kill propagates slightly faster
<marienz> and a few staffers are watching idoru's activity, so in this case I /lastlogged him on #ubuntu and saw he didn't look like an actual spambot, so unklined
<bazhang> definitely not a bot :)
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (dean_ being unproductive)
<bazhang> got him in PM
<knome> does somebody know TriMe?
<Flannel> knome: Not I.  Why?
<knome> he's having some bad language on #xubuntu
<knome> one more time and he's out...
<Flannel> Ah
<knome> how did you do a banforward again?
<knome> :)
<Flannel> knome: mask$#ubuntu-ops
<Flannel> knome: where mask is a normal banmask
<knome> yeah
<knome> thanks
<knome> will create an alias for that...
<red2kic> !ops Ziaeon in #ubuntu (url link)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<red2kic> Meh. :)
<red2kic> Any ops read me? ;)
<Flannel> red2kic: Aye
<red2kic> Flannel: Cool. Later, sir.
<bazhang> <PigeonCluster> i just regged ##ubuntu-nsfw   wonderful
<jussi> bazhang: not much we can do about that...
<bazhang> jussi, very true
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> the fact that it's using the ubuntu name against the COC
<jussi> ikonia: we dont have any control over ##channels
<jussi> We can ask freenode to do something if its against freenode rules.
<ikonia> just to be clear then, if I regsitered ##ubuntu-pornography you could and would do nothing about that
<jpds> Not the calendar again, please.
<jussi> ikonia: I suspect that would break freenodes tos
<ikonia> but a channel that is "not safe for work" content, eg: unacceptable isn't against the tos ?
<jussi> ikonia: Quite likely, but as I said, we cant actually do much, except go to freenode like a good user and inform them
<ikonia> surly there is something unaccepable about using the ubuntu name
<ikonia> unacceptable
<jussi> ikonia: I think canonical may be able to ask freenode to sort something - but Im guessing again, it would need to break tos - including some sort of copyright violation.
<ikonia> I think this needs to be cleared up and clarified
<jussi> ikonia: what needs to e clarified. IMHO, its simple. you see something like this, you pass it to freenode staff.
<ikonia> in your opinion is not what I'm looking for, I'm looking for the correct and official rules and regulations from an Ubuntu standpoint
<ikonia> hence why I'm looking for clarification
<jussi> well put it on the agenda or write us an email and we will get an official standpoint for you.
<ikonia> ok
<jussi> right, breakfast time
<ikonia> enjoy
<tsimpson> ## channels are "about" channels, that why a channel like ##windows can exist without endorsement from Microsoft
<ikonia> tsimpson: I understand their purpose, however how is "ubuntu not safe for work" an "about" channel
<tsimpson> because it's not a single-#
<ikonia> sorry, I mean how in content is it an "about"
<ikonia> or is channel purpose/contnet not actually relevant to the policies ?
<ikonia> "content" I meant
<tsimpson> as long as it's about (in some way) Ubuntu, it probably has the right to exist
<ikonia> I see
<ikonia> interesting that it's content is against what ubuntu allow/expects ?
<Gary> not really ikonia, about is just a name for non primary single # channels, about ## channels can be about almost anything unless they break the tos for the network, which is written on the www.freenode.net pages somewhere
<tsimpson> well we don't have any control over channels not in our namespace
<Gary> also, morning all
<ikonia> tsimpson: I understand that, Gary thank you
<ikonia> ok - so ubuntu-nsfw would be considered an offtopic channel
<ikonia> as ubuntu a software project does not have any "not safe for work content"
<ikonia> which means they should contact a staff member by email
<ikonia> (sorry a staffer or email freenode staff)
<Gary> if it were in the primary namespace it'd be a easier thing to decide, being in the about namespace it'd be something I'd want further input on from others, so yes an email might be handy, as then it'd get into the staffs ticketing system and it'd get more input from others.
<ikonia> Gary: sorry, I meant they should have emailed/contacted staff before registering the channel (as I understand it reading the rules)
<ikonia> I'm not trying to be a pain here, I'm just fed up of people who don't want to abide by #ubuntu rules making their own channel and using it as an excuse to use the ubuntu name in unacceptable ways
<ikonia> Gary: however, I can email freenode personally if you'd like to allow you to get other input
<Gary> ikonia: might be a good idea, I'm still a bit foggy this am, was a late night last night
<ikonia> not a problem. I'll drop a note
<ikonia> thakn you
<ikonia> thank you even
<Gary> I do understand your pov
<ikonia> I'm sure freenode wouldn't be mega pleased if I registered ##freenode-nsfw
<Gary> ikonia: that wouldn't be the worst :D
<ikonia> ha, I'm sure
<R3cur51v3> Could someone please lift my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic? Thanks.
<ikonia> why where you banned ?
<R3cur51v3> I put up a disguised rm -rf command as a joke
<R3cur51v3> It didn't even work anyway
<R3cur51v3> I won't do it again
<ikonia> you then tried to get around the ban while flannel was resolving it
<R3cur51v3> Naw
<R3cur51v3> I have two different houses
<R3cur51v3> divorced parents
<R3cur51v3> the ban wasn't in effect at the other place
<R3cur51v3> I didn't even realize I was evading it, I have XChat set to auto-join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> I appreiciate that,
<R3cur51v3> Then I asked on the chan if someone could lift my ban at the other house
<ikonia> however you where asked to leave and had to be kicked from flanned
<ikonia> if Flannel is not active Im happy to remove the ban as that's what he was trying to do with/for you
<ikonia> however you must understand that offtopic is not "behave silly" channel or do damage to peoples machines channel, it's just not a pure support channel for ubuntu
<R3cur51v3> Yeah, I understand that
<R3cur51v3> sorry
<ikonia> well, I can't see a ban stopping you from entering the channel, so give it a try
<bazhang>   *!*recursive@*.client.mchsi.com
<ikonia> oh, tht's not showing up for me
<R3cur51v3> I'm banned still
<ikonia> fixed
<ikonia> thank you bazhang
<ikonia> bazhang: did you get that in BT ?
<R3cur51v3> Thank you very much ikonia
<bazhang> no worries
<bazhang> ikonia, @bansearch
<ikonia> odd, it didn't show up in BT
<bazhang> weird
<ubottu> In ubottu, steffan said: summary is Please do not paste full problems to a pastebin - people tend not to visit a website to read a problem they already know the solution for. Instead, give a summary of the problem in the channel and paste any extra errors/messages to a pastebin.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, nigelb said: !bugstatus is "You can find out about how Ubuntu uses bug statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status"
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: bugstatus is <reply>You can find out about how Ubuntu uses bug statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (deckerdutil linkspam)
<Guest50155> weekend12, IS SPAMMING FILES TO PEOPLE just tried to send me an unrequested file download
<LjL> i also see that his only contribution to the channel was saying "fuck", so far
<Guest50155> doesn't sound like a very good contribution
<ikonia> let me help you out
<knome> @rss albatross_hg = http://shimmerproject.org/hg/albatross?cmd=changelog;style=rss
<knome> oops :)
<knome> sorry
<Tm_T> Martiini: hi, is there something we can help you with?
<Martiini> emm .. yes ... if You ask .. any way I could get unbanned on #ubuntu
<Martiini> my username is on ban list on #ubuntu .. for some reason ..
<ikonia> could it have something to do with your name calling ?
<Martiini> do you have logs for it?
<ikonia> 2010-04-06T15:44:09 <Martiini> pimplefaced computer freak bastards
<ikonia> how's that ?
<Martiini> yea .. . some computer geeks .. or someone was being abusive
<ikonia> also you lied about the distro you where using, you said you where using lucid, got told to go to #ubuntu+1 then said you where using karmic
<ikonia> Martiini: no-one was being absusive
<Martiini> ok .. and I have to remember now .. what version I was using ..
<ikonia> no, I'm telling you
<Martiini> I was using Karmic .. which was updated to lucid
<ikonia> so you where using lucid
<Martiini> ok .. thanks
<ikonia> and you then lied
<ikonia> and said you where using karmic once you got told support was in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> you then started calling people names as they would not help you
<ikonia> any of that sound like the reasons you "somehow" got on the ban list ?
<Martiini> who are You .. the internet Police on planet Earth ?
<elky> No, just this corner of it.
<Martiini> so you have logs on IRC channles on your PC .. so what
<ikonia> no, I'm a channel operator from ubuntu who's explaining to you why you got banned as you don't seem to understand why
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<elky> We also have them stored officially.
<ikonia> ok, if your attitude is "so what" then I'll leave this conversation here.
<Tm_T> !guidelines | Martiini we have this thing around here
<ubottu> Martiini we have this thing around here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Martiini> so ... Im not allowed to get help on #ubuntu .. because you have the power to ban people from #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you're not allowed to get help because you lied about the version you where using, then when people tried to help you, you called them names
<Martiini> who are you anyway ... I am a person ...
<ikonia> hope that makes it clear to you
<Martiini> who are you ?! where do you live .. and what is your real name ...
<Martiini> I have talked to Steve Langasek PERSONALLY
<ikonia> Martiini: I've explained who I am, I'm an channel operator for ubuntu that's explaining to you why you where banned as you don't seem aware of it yourself
<Martiini> do YOu know who is Steve Langasek
<ikonia> I don't care
<Martiini> Do you know who is Steve Langasek
<ikonia> I've just said I don't care
<Martiini> ignorant
<Tm_T> Martiini: that has nothing to do with this matter
<ikonia> no, just don't care who you've spoke to
<Martiini> google steve langasek now
<ikonia> no
<Martiini> so who are you
<ikonia> Martiini: I suggest you leave the channel and come back when you want to resolve your ban
<Tm_T> Martiini: that has nothing to do with this matter, so stop yanking it, please
<Martiini> so how does one get unbanned?
<Martiini> do you have clear rules for getting unbanned?
<ikonia> Martiini: you discuss the reason you where banned and agree a way forward
<Martiini> I am sitting in front of this screen and waiting
<ikonia> I've explained the reason you where banned and your response is to name drop, or lie about why you did what you did
<ikonia> not really agreeing a way forward
<Martiini> how do you get people unbanned ... is there #ubuntu admin?
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> Martiini: you're talking to the team that manages the ubuntu channel
<elky> But I'm doubting they'll care which DDs you've spoken to either.
<ikonia> Martiini: you are talking to the right people, you're just not saying the right things by telling lies
<Martiini> nice way to fuck with humans ...
<ikonia> clearly knew what was going on in my opinion
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> perhaps bit more patience could have helped, but doubtful
<ikonia> not sure how, I asked him about his behaviour, he started name dropping and asking who I was ?
<Tm_T> indeed, I wonder what was the point of that
<Gary> shame he did not say "do you know who I am"  I've been waiting to answer that with "why, have you forgotten?" for ages
<ikonia> too slow gary
 * Gary is slow :'(
<Tm_T> Martiini: hi, I like to keep this simple and straight just to make things as comfortable as possible
<Martiini> ok ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess  say one must email irc-council@SPAMFREE.lists.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> yes
<Martiini> that link yo uposted here
<Martiini> this link that person posted here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<Tm_T> yes
<Martiini> it says one has to email council@SPAMFREE.lists.ubuntu.com ??
<Tm_T> well, remove the "SPAMFREE" part obviously
<Martiini> I dont even know who I am talking to
<Martiini> one has to email council@SPAMFREE.lists.ubuntu.com
<elky> You're talking to the ubuntu namespace core operator team.
<Martiini> how old are you ?
<elky> Almost thirty.
<Martiini> ok .. nice
<Tm_T> Martiini: please, don't ask irrelevant questions
<elky> And I've met people cooler than slangasek.
<Tm_T> Martiini: it's best to stay in topic to make things easy and smooth as possible
<Martiini> so .. to get unbanned from #ubuntu ...  one must send email to council@lists.ubuntu.com ??
<Martiini> correct ??
<Tm_T> Martiini: first step is to discuss with us
<elky> Martiini, no. If one cannot engage in productive discussion here, the next step is to email IRC-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<EgyParadox> I need to talk with any operator in private , it's urgent.
<ikonia> EgyParadox: please contact me
<Martiini> Does your team get paid for being admins on IRC ?
<ikonia> (as I assume elky and Tm_T are dealing with Martiini )
<elky> ikonia, indeed.
<Martiini> Do you people get paid for this ??
<Tm_T> Martiini: we have told you why you were banned, and best way to get you unbanned is to discuss with us, but if that fails, then that email list
<ikonia> EgyParadox: please pm me
<Tm_T> Martiini: no
<elky> Martiini, no, we're volunteers. You're using up time we'd otherwise be spending answering help requests.
<Tm_T> Martiini: and you keep asking irrelevant questions, please stay in topic
<Martiini> Who do I need to talk to get unbanned from #ubuntu , please
<Tm_T> Martiini: us
<Tm_T> Martiini: me atm
<Martiini> Are you giong to find my IP address and send someone to kill me?
<jpds> No.
<elky> What the...
<Tm_T> Martiini: please, you're not helping now
<Martiini> I need help here !!!!!
<Martiini> not YOU ,
<Martiini> someone who is able to ... get me UNBANNED from #ubuntu ... crazy people
<elky> Martiini, there you go with the namecalling.
<Martiini> whoever you are ... USA,, UK ... china
<Martiini> who ARE YOU ?!?!??!
<elky> Lets say I'm on the moon. What makes me think that you're not going to continue namecalling and lying?
<Martiini> who gets people unbanned from #ubuntu ?
<Tm_T> Martiini: you don't get unbanned until you start listening us
<Martiini> Who is that person who gets someone unbanned from #ubuntu ?
<Martiini> Tm_T do You get people unbanned from #ubuntu ?
<elky> Martiini, usually there's a coherent discussion between us and the banee. So far YOU are NOT being coherent.
<Tm_T> Martiini: I can, but I won't if you don't listen
<Martiini> Tm_T ok ... so .. how does one get unbanned from #ubuntu ?
<Martiini> how do YOU unban someone on #ubuntu ?
<Tm_T> Martiini: first, you have to realise why you were banned in the first place
<elky> Martiini, I type chanserv commands to unban people. BUT I don't do that while they don't listen to operators.
<Tm_T> Martiini: you know why you were banned now? (it's been told you several times)
<Martiini> elky ... You just type chanserv command in Terminal .. to get a nick unbanned ?
<Martiini> elky .. is that correct?
<elky> Yes. Now, tell me why you are banned.
<Martiini> you have logs ...
<Martiini> grep the logs .. why I was banned ..
<elky> I do, but I want to know that you understand.
<elky> My logs don't tell me your thoughts.
<Martiini> ok .. I wont tell YOu my thoughts .. sir Elky
<elky> Martiini, then you won't get unbanned.
<Martiini> so we have come to this ...
<elky> That's obviously the outcome you've chosen. Goodbye.
<elky> Martiini, if you have nothing else to discuss, this is a non-idling channel.
<elky> Martiini, That means you need to /part this channel. I refuse to lift your ban until you decide to partake in coherent, constructive and honest discussion about it.
<elky> He will no doubt return again, but I'm headed to bed.
<Tm_T> elky: good night (:
<elky> Just answer his silly questions like I did, it seems to work.
<Martiini> elky, Do You realise .. you have the control over who has access to communication channel and information ?
<Martiini> Tm_T , hey! are you still online ?
<Martiini> Tm_T , so .. I was banned for "lieing" about what version Ubuntu I was using and for "namecalling"
<IdleOne> Martiini: Sorry I was away for a little while. I am the person you need to talk to about getting unbanned. How can I help you today?
<Martiini> IdleOne, hello .. are you a person?
<Martiini> I would like to get unbanned on #ubuntu , please
<IdleOne> I am
<Martiini> #ubuntu .. I was banned
<IdleOne> ok. well we need to discuss why you got banned in the first place
<Martiini> You have logs of #ubuntu
<Martiini> I use the same username "Martiini"
<IdleOne> From what I can see it had to do with name calling
<Martiini> so they say
<IdleOne> So the logs show
<Martiini> yes .. namecalling ... etc
<IdleOne> ok. in ALL Ubuntu channels we expect all users to be respectful
<IdleOne> that means no name calling or swearing
<IdleOne> or anything that could be considered disrespect
<IdleOne> going to ask you to read Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ those two links will give you a good idea of what I mean
<IdleOne> after you have read them and understand them let me know
<Martiini> I need someone to lift ban on my IP and username on "ubuntu" ... I agree I used "namecalling" on #ubuntu .. reason for that was providing false information by some channel participants
<IdleOne> if you have any questions about what those documents state please ask
<ikonia> Martiini: no - no-one provided you false information
<ikonia> Martiini: this was explained to you before
<ikonia> Martiini: you have had 2 attempts to resolve this in the past hour, I suggest you take some time away and think about the issues you are causing in this channel by how you present yourself to the people in this channel who are trying to help you
<IdleOne> Martiini: I don't want to discuss the "why" I want to discuss the "how" we are going to move forward
<Martiini> IdleOne, I have read the guidelines
<Martiini> IdleOne, thanks
<Martiini> IdleOne, Do You have guidelines in #ubuntu-ops Topic ?
<ikonia> Martiini: check the topic yourself
<IdleOne> Martiini: do you agree to follow the rules of #ubuntu? before you answer I want you to know that 1 infraction and I will ban you for 30 days minimum
<Martiini> IdleOne ,, Are you able to confirm the maximum ban on #ubuntu , Please
<IdleOne> Martiini: there is no maximum time for a ban it depends on the user and the infraction
<Martiini> IdleOne, I agree to follow #ubuntu guidelines specified https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines?action=show&redirect=IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> Martiini: The ban will be lifted in #ubuntu. Please be advised that your attitude in this channel does not warrant me lifting the ban but I am going to take a chance on you. Remember I am giving you 1 chance only.
<Martiini> " Remember I am giving you 1 chance only" .. meaning .. my IP will be banned indefinitely after 1 ban ??
<IdleOne> Martiini: possibly
<IdleOne> let's not find out
<Martiini> IdleOne, possibly = yes / no ??
<IdleOne> Martiini: what you really should be saying right now is that you understand and agree to the rules
<IdleOne> you asking more questions and wanting to specify every little word is making me want to change my mind
<Martiini> IdleOne, I have read the rules about #ubuntu IRC channel and read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines?action=show&redirect=IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> Seems like you are looking for loopholes
<Martiini> IdleOne, Do #ubuntu operators have the right to ban an IP indefinitely ?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> access to #ubuntu is not a right it is a privilege
<IdleOne> you or any user who abuses that privilege loses access
<Martiini> Does Mark Shuttleworth and Canonical own everything associated with "ubuntu" ??
<IdleOne> Martiini: what does that have to do with what we are talking about?
<IdleOne> and before you ask Mark Shuttleworth does not have the power to remove your ban
<Martiini> "[20:43] IdleOne: access to #ubuntu is not a right it is a privilege"
<IdleOne> I know what I said
<Martiini> IdleOne, Thank You
<IdleOne> So you are calm now and ready to rejoin #ubuntu?
<Martiini> IdleOne Are You in UK ?
<IdleOne> I don't see what difference where I am makes
<ikonia> Martiini: you have been told to stop askng that sort of question - IdleOne has asked you a question, either respond to it clearly or the ban will not be lifted
<Martiini> seems I am still banned on #ubuntu
<Martiini> IdleOne, are you a real person ?
<ikonia> this ends now
<ikonia> IdleOne: sorry - I can't accept this ban to be lifted with this attittude
<IdleOne> Martiini: I already answered that. I am not lifting the ban
<Martiini> IdleOne, yes, I have been calm
<IdleOne> Martiini: your attitude is not reflecting your willingness to follow the rules of the Ubuntu community.
<IdleOne> ikonia: agreed
<Martiini> IdleOne , "calm and ready to rejoin #ubuntu" ? I am still banned
<Martiini> are you people joking with me ?
<IdleOne> no. we aren't
<Martiini> ok ,, nice
<Martiini> I am still banned .. in case anyone wants to know
<IdleOne> Martiini: if there is nothing else please part this channel. There is a no idling rule.
<Martiini> Does anyone here talk to me , please? Is this freenode IRC network ?
<ikonia> Martiini: many people have talked to you, you have not listened.
<Martiini> AM I on "Freenode" network , please
<ikonia> Martiini: I suggest you take time away from #ubuntu to think about how to resolve this ban
<IdleOne> EgyParadox and Guest50155 if your business here is done please part the channel. thank you
<ikonia> EgyParadox: has an issue I'm dealing with, so that's not his fault that he's idling here
<IdleOne> ok no problem
<Martiini> Tm_T, hei, oletteko online ?
<Martiini> Tm_T kuka pystyy nostamaan kiellon #ubuntu kanavalta ?
<ikonia> Martiini: there is no-one called oletteko online, if you need nothing else from the operators please leave this channel
<Martiini> ikonia, You banned me, whoever you are
<Martiini> ikonia, Are you able to unban me on #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Martiini: I've told you before, yes, but not at this time due to your behaviour
<ikonia> Martiini: please leave the channel and come back when you are able to LISTEN to what people are telling you, then we can take this forward
<Martiini> ikonia, who the hells talks like this "Martiini: I've told you before, yes, but not at this time due to your behaviour" ... are you the internet police
<Martiini> ikonia, I DO LISTEN !!!
<Martiini> Are you screwing with people
<ikonia> Martiini: I told you before, no, I am an operator in the #ubuntu channel. Now please leave the channel
<ikonia> no
<Martiini> ikonia, WHO the HELL are YOU to waste peoples TIME
<IdleOne> Martiini: we could ask you the same question
<Martiini> ikonia, WHO THE HELL ARE YOU to screw with people like this
<ikonia> Martiini: I've explained to you who I am multiple times, and I'm not wasting anyones time, I was earlier trying to resolve your ban
<Martiini> ok , so resolve the ban
<ikonia> Martiini: now please leave the channel
<IdleOne> You will not be unbanned today.
<Flannel> Martiini: May I suggest you please come back in 48 hours?
<ikonia> Martiini: I can't as I don't accept your attitude
<ikonia> Martiini: following Flannel's advice would be very helpful
<Martiini> unlift the ban on #ubuntu, please , ..."[21:10] ikonia: Martiini: I've explained to you who I am multiple times, and I'm not wasting anyones time, I was earlier trying to resolve your ban"
<ikonia> Martiini: I'm well aware of what I've said, you don't need to cut and paste it
<ikonia> Martiini: I suggest you LISTEN and follow Flannel's advice
<Martiini> ikonia, you are a crazy teenage girl with premenstrual syndrome
<Martiini> there has to be someone who can lift the ban on #ubuntu
<Flannel> Martiini: That's not likely to get you unbanned.
<IdleOne> Martiini: every person you have talked to in this channel can
 * maco wonders if ikonia or the teenage girls should be more offended :P
 * maco hugs ikonia
<tsimpson> Martiini: you're attitude is unacceptable
<Flannel> Martiini: There are, there's a good dozen or so of us in this channel right now.  Unfortunately, you're behavior is making it impossible to do so.
<Martiini> Flannel, do you know who can unlift ban on #ubuntu , lease
<ikonia> I'm out
<IdleOne> later
<maco> Martiini: "can" or "is willing to"?
<Martiini> why are you screwing with pioeple
<Martiini> I am still banned
<Flannel> Martiini: If we unban you from #ubuntu, you'll wind up being banned again in an hour.  There's no reason to do so when it's a waste of time.
<ikonia> this time wasting is unacceptable
<Martiini> so who can unban me then
<Martiini> you crazy mofos
<Martiini> half of you people are not even english
<maco> is there something wrong with not being english? heh
<IdleOne> maco: yes
<maco> i know some folks who would argue the other direction :P
<IdleOne> the English rule the word
<IdleOne> wait. that was 500 years ago
<Flannel> maco: We don't use enough 'e's and 'u's
<IdleOne> maco: never mind :)
<maco> flaunneele, whæt aree youu tælking abouut?
<Flannel> maco: rww would be proud
<IdleOne> I really tried to catalyze :/
<IdleOne> he wasn't getting it
<IdleOne> sorry to have wasted all our time
<Flannel> IdleOne: No need to apologise.  We do what we can, sometimes people just won't work with us
<IdleOne> Flannel: I was a click away from removing the ban
<IdleOne> then he brought up Mark
<IdleOne> I was like...hold up!
 * mneptok is a crazy teenage girl with premenstrual syndrome. or will be once the "Dawson's Creek" MMORPG is released.
<mneptok> right now i'm a Unix(-y) vet with +o on a popular desktop Linux IRC channel. which makes me a crazy middle-aged male with post traumatic stress disorder.
<jussi> hi apachelogger
 * apachelogger waves
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> why does that not work in /query today?
<Tm_T> you won't guess who's asking the unban
<MenZa> jussi: wat.
<h00k> greetings.
<knome> from?
<h00k> myself.
<knome> aww
<knome> :)
<h00k> Guest50155: can we help you?
<h00k> knome: :)
<h00k> Has anyone helped Guest50155?
<h00k> Guest50155: This channel is not for idling, please kindly make your way towards the door :)
 * h00k pokes anyone with ops in here
 * h00k pokes tsimpson 
<knome> pong timein
<h00k> say what
<h00k> I see what you did there.
<knome> :)=
<ikonia> ponders if mackolin is alabd
<gnomefreak> ask him?
<gnomefreak> hed say no anyway most likley
<ikonia> it's not
<gnomefreak> ah
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-06
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget stevenk
<rww> !stevenk
<rww> I see someone else got to it first ;P
<Flannel> was:  Here is the Cleaner of the archive, and killer of NBS!
<Flannel> I have no idea what that means though.
<bazhang>  (~D34X  aka dommer
<IdleOne> ??
<bazhang> the dreaded "going back to windows!!" gambit
<genii-around> Yes
<genii-around> "well if *buntu doesn't have <fill in blank > I'll have to go back to windows"
<bazhang> wow rude user
<bazhang> that's a *first* !
<IdleOne> -!blog is <reply> #ubuntu is the official Ubuntu support channel, for non support chat please /join #ubuntu-offtopic. If you feel like whining and moaning find the appropriate blogging application and use it!
 * genii-around slides hypatia a tea
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> any objections to me adding that factoid?
<rww> yes
<bazhang> yes
<IdleOne> :(
<IdleOne> ok
<bazhang> better t o prolong it
<genii-around> Heh
<IdleOne> what's wrong with it ?
<bazhang> it's a slippery slope from that to !pebcak
<bazhang> then we've morphed into #fedora
<genii-around> It does verge on being condescending to users
<IdleOne> I can never have no fun :(
<bazhang> 1) it's rude
<IdleOne> it was mostly a joke
<IdleOne> and if there is only 1 thing wrong with it I didn't do too bad
<bazhang> not to mention dismissive and likely to get even more complaints, thus escalating an already upset user
<bazhang> so that's three.
<rww> It's hard to catalyze well using factoids.
<IdleOne> ok. so no telling people to go blog somewhere else
<bazhang> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rww> I also note that I attempted to create a !blog for -ot at one point and couldn't find a suitable wording for the above reasons.
<bazhang> seems not far from that, ie the antithesis
<bazhang> simultaneous x-servers?
<rww> sure
<genii-around> Used to be able to do a startx in different console, not sure thats possible anymore
<rww> Multipe X servers sounds annoying to do and I've never done it, but it's possible.
<bazhang> on two monitors?
<Jordan_U> It used to be fairly common, from my recolection at least.
<bazhang> dont know wh y she does ask in #compiz about this
<genii-around> Any objection to clarifying  !fr with something like: Les Canadiens qui parlent français visitent le ##ubuntu-qc si vous svp     ?
<bazhang> si vous svp?
<Flannel> genii-around: does -qc do support?
<rww> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Flannel> genii-around: Sometimes LoCo channels don't do support, so we direct to language channels instead (br and pt come to mind)
<rww> Is there a problem with non-Canadian French speakers wandering in to #ubuntu-qc (was the ## a typo?) or something?
<genii-around> rww: The ## was typo, yes
<genii-around> rww: I don't know if there's currently an issue with the wandering-in on non-Canadians there, probably not  :) Just for clarification that the -qc *is* for Quebec
<IdleOne> non french speaking people are more then welcome in -qc
<IdleOne> we don't have a steadfast rule about speaking French in there
<bazhang> quoi?
<IdleOne> it is preferred.
<IdleOne> pardon? que?
<genii-around> IdleOne: Yes, I know. The !ca doesn't even mention -qc for instance either, however
<rww> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
 * genii-around toys with appending: aussi, #ubuntu-qc
<IdleOne> as for support in -qc it is luck of the draw. you may or may not find someone. -fr has a larger support community
<rww> If -us is anything to go by, I wonder why that isn't #ubuntu-ca-qc
<IdleOne> I don't know if there are any other -province channels to be honest
<rww> ps, I hope you appreciate me not saying all the jokes that keep popping up in my head :(
<genii-around> Quebec is odd situation. Sort of like the territories of the US like Puerto Rico, etc
<rww> I was trying to find a Puerto Rico channel the other day. Is there one? Is there even a LoCo at all?
<IdleOne> genii-around: heh, Quebec does actually have an official status as a province
<IdleOne> For the record the rest of Canada is a "special case" much like Puerto Rico.
<genii-around> IdleOne: Yes, but they wished they don't! ;)
<genii-around> rww: Apparently there is an ubuntu-pr.org
<IdleOne> genii-around: the last couple of referendums would disagree
<IdleOne> the last federal election would also suggest the same
<IdleOne> anyway what started all this?
<genii-around> rww: Their channel is apparently #ubuntu-puertorico and not like #ubuntu-us-pr
 * genii-around sips and hides
<IdleOne> !qc
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IdleOne> genii-around: what did you want to edit?
<rww> Obviously the best solution is to kick all the Quebecois into #ubuntu-ca and use #ubuntu-qc to discuss the best webcomic.
<IdleOne> +1 ^
<Flannel> haha
<genii-around> At any rate... it makes sense to me now to leave !fr alone, since if your Quebecois sees the -qc channel in !fr it's self obvious. I however would like to append the "aussi #ubuntu-qc" to !ca however, if no one strenuously objects
<Flannel> genii-around: Do you want general canadians to join -qc?
<genii-around> Flannel: Certainly, if they prefer
<genii-around> We're all about choice here :)
<IdleOne> genii-around: I am fine with that
<genii-around> IdleOne: OK, cool
<Corey> InfectedSoul is being abusive in #centos as well.
<Flannel> rww: .14.131 instead of .3.133, could be.
<rww> same ISP, use of webchat, and I think miroperson used ubuntu* as a nick too
<rww> also, you know, the attitude problem
<Flannel> rww: There's a 1 in 62025 chance you're right!
<genii-around> Heh
<rww> no there isn't :(
<GTRsdk> I have a question
<Flannel> GTRsdk: We have responses!
<rww> I have offtopic and vaguely-amusing comments!
<GTRsdk> If I want to create a project similar to Lubuntu that is based on Ubuntu, can I create a channel such as #winebuntu?
<ldunn> No.
<ldunn> oh wait
<ldunn> Sorry, yes
 * ldunn hits self in face
<GTRsdk> Will I have to add a group to the access list?
<Flannel> GTRsdk: Regarding your project as a whole, be sure you're aware of the Ubuntu trademark policy: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<GTRsdk> Flannel, so I should consider naming it Ubuntu, Wine remix?
<Flannel> GTRsdk: Consider it, sure.  I just wanted to make sure you'd seen that, as it's somewhat important :)
<Flannel> GTRsdk: Is the bulk of your changes adding wine by default?
<rww> you should consider not making yet another derivative of Ubuntu, imnsho
<GTRsdk> Flannel, the main changes would be adding Wine, and using the Lubuntu default environment
<genii-around> There are other projects which are much further ahead in this kind of endeavour, like REACTos
<GTRsdk> Flannel, I was thinking also maybe some wine glasses instead of the circles in the ring (ubuntu logo) and a special wallpaper
<Flannel> GTRsdk: If you're just going to change stuff like that (obviously your repos will be very similar) then calling it a remix is probably your best bet.
<Flannel> GTRsdk: I suggest Lubuntu Wine Remix orsomething though, since that'll make more sense with what you're doing (taking Lubuntu, remixing it)
<GTRsdk> Flannel, and I should probably contact Canonical? so a more appropriate channel would be #lubuntu-wineremix ?
<rww> speaking purely from freenode rules, #lubuntu-wineremix is part of the #lubuntu* namespace, and thus subject to their rules
<Flannel> GTRsdk: I don't believe you need to contact canonical for the remix, no.  But I am not a lawyer.
<rww> and speaking as a Debian and Ubuntu user, I seriously recommend you reconsider making Yet Another Derivative, because it seems to lack a point.
<GTRsdk> rww, was Fluxbuntu shut down from Canonical or was it abandoned?
<rww> No idea.
<GTRsdk> thanks for the info. I don't think I'll create a Winebuntu or a Lubuntu Wine Remix, so I'm out of here
<jussi> If anyone is interested, fluxbuntu still lives...
<knome> heh?
<jussi> knome: backscroll about 6 or 7 lines
<knome> jussi, :)
<Jordan_U> jussi: Define living...
<knome> living != dead
<knome> :)
<Jordan_U> knome: Define dead in a way that does not accurately describe Fluxbuntu :)
<Tm_T> living != dead != living
<knome> Jordan_U, dead != living
<knome> ;)
<rww> this sounds like a perfect time for braaaaaiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnsssssss
<genii-around> I just woke up when annoying off-the-air sound of TV screeched, realized I dozed off with computer on lap, bleh. Goodnight
<rww> TV channels still go off the air? I thought that was, like, an 80's thing.
<Flannel> rww: more like a 70s thing.
<Flannel> rww: 80s invented infomercials (well, late 70s)
<Flannel> Mmm, no, i guess it was the 80s afterall.
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu (niquetameeeeeeee volovitz sheldon)
<Pici> jpds: Did the 9.04 archives just get moved to old-releases recently? We've had a spike in people asking about installing from that release lately.
<ikonia> do I know 15:58 -!- D34X is now known as Dommer
<IdleOne> baz hang pasted that yesterday also
<ikonia> the DX34 bit is what stands out to me
<IdleOne> mahen23 is still banned in -ot? if so he just ban evaded with neoanders@197.225.145.53
<ikonia> ace
<IdleOne> err .94 that is
<IdleOne> .53 was old ip
<ikonia> change it to ident at some point
<Tm_T> hi slack-m
<slack-m> Hello
<Tm_T> slack-m: you're aware why you're here?
<slack-m> Probably cause I'm banned from #ubuntu cause I accidently sent an amsg out when I was on freenode. I have it on autojoin and sometimes forget to close it before AMSG'ing
<Tm_T> I would assume #freenode doesn't enjoy having the "advertisements" either generally
<Tm_T> also, you did advertise in #ubuntu twice within 24 hours
<Tm_T> slack-m: can we trust you wont advertise in #ubuntu anymore?
<Tm_T> slack-m: hello?
<slack-m> yes
<slack-m> Tm_T, i am sorry
<slack-m> about that
<slack-m> Tm_T, and yes, i try to never advertise on freenode
<slack-m> once in a while i let it slip when im not paying attn
<Tm_T> there's other channels too you did which I'm not happy with, but it's not the current business
<Tm_T> slack-m: can we trust you wont advertise in #ubuntu anymore?
<slack-m> Yes
<ikonia> Tm_T: I'm not happy with this
<ikonia> the guys doing it in other channels and multiple times in #ubuntu
<ikonia> (noting for the record)
<Tm_T> twice in #ubuntu, I'm going to talk about the other channels I'm related to in a moment
<ikonia> understood
<Tm_T> slack-m: the ban is removed for now and you may part this channel, will catch you in PM in a moment
<CarlFK> slack-m: seems you are not too interested.  that too seems worth pointing out.
<slack-m> I am busy as hell, im a programmer
<slack-m> its not that im not interested
<slack-m> im just busy
<Tm_T> slack-m: ok, you may part this channel
<slack-m> and, for the record, what I advertised, was not in any way shape fasion or form to make money.
<slack-m> or porn
<slack-m> or anything like that
<slack-m> just 'for the record'
<slack-m> as long as your on the 'for the record' kick
<slack-m> what i was advertising was a project i work on personally in my spare time to contribute to the community
<Tm_T> that's why I said advertising, not spam
<slack-m> ;]
<slack-m> and it was an accident
<slack-m> seriously
<slack-m> cause, no one on freenode plays that game
<slack-m> i wouldnt bother trying to direct anything this way
<LjL> just goes to show that /amsg is evil :P
<Tm_T> never used it, prolly never will
<Pici> slack-m: I would have just asked you to not do that, but you had signed off right after you sent the amsg.
<slack-m> LjL, im on 5 networks, 4 of which are gamingnetworks and directed at them, as they are all related to the game. freenode is just on my autojoin cause I'm an avid linux user
<slack-m> Pici, yea, i signed off so i wouldnt do it again
<slack-m> i relised i did it
<slack-m> and was like
<slack-m> SHIIIIIIIIIIIt
<LjL> it's ok mistakes happen, just my personal opinion is that if you have to advertize, you may as well take the time to do it manually to each relevant channel... but that's just my two cents
<Tm_T> ok, I'm going to sleep, good night all
<LjL> night
<slack-m> LjL, i would agree, if i wasnt in 70 channels relevant to the game, and only in channels that are relevant(normally)
<slack-m> ;]
<slack-m> gn Tm_T
<rww> slack-m: if you're all set now, please /part the channel so we can keep better track of who needs help :)
<rww> hypatia: did you set your nickserv account to not autovoice or something? (or is my irssi being weird and not showing a +v)
<IdleOne> xchat is being also in that case
<IdleOne> being weird*
<rww> k. she's identified though, so I suspect nickservness
<rww> although the "Last seen" seems wrong, so maybe it got confused
<hypatia> rww: no idea
<rww> hypatia: can you /msg nickserv logout and then /msg nickserv identify etc?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-07
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (RocketSnail appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<hypatia> there we go
<rww> perscitus is setting off my spider-sense. Not least because they're on my list of people to watch closely for some reason.
<IdleOne> rww: probably because they have a bad attitude
<rww> IdleOne: you know, I was going to give them that wikipedia page, but I didn't feel like explaining every audio vocabulary word on the Wikipedia to him.
<rww> Is there a mental thing that renders people unable to study context or make intuitive connections? because if so I think bullgard has it.
<IdleOne> I don't know but I am no English teacher so...
<IdleOne> I think he needs to do his own damn book research btw
<rww> I decided to just stop talking to him. If other people do the same maybe he will stop asking so many dang questions.
<IdleOne> he's lucky I bothered looking it up...I have had a headache for the past 14 hours
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from rinkukokiri)
<Flannel> People are touchy tonight.
<IdleOne> yup
<ikonia> why does theuser keep joining and parting here
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Ban forward here, 40692. Might not understand what's happening.
<ikonia> seems to know he has to quit straight away
<Jordan_U> I don't quite understand why it's a ban forward rather than just a ban, though I have no objection to it.
<ikonia> change it to a falt ban if that's better suited
<Jordan_U> "falt ban"?
<ikonia> flat
<Jordan_U> Ahh, flat.
<Tm_T> round
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rqven said: !ask What is the problem with my wireless connection : http://pastebin.com/XH17w6PM, it work fine and then have a big lag!
<bazhang> rqven, please dont prefix questions with a !
<rqven> why?
<bazhang> that attempts to add a factoid to the bot, and does not help you get your question answered any faster
<rqven> Oh sorry, I don't want a fast answer it's somebody on the ubuntu who told me to do that, I'm not experimented with this system
<bazhang> no worries :) please don't idle here btw
<rqven> but how can I solve my problem?
<bazhang> ask in #ubuntu and be patient, don't say !ask at the beginning however
<rqven> ok thx
<bazhang> welcome
<topyli> oh i'm so going to steal Pici's quit message!
<Pici> okay then
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ikonia: chanserv's autoban in #ubuntu
<ikonia> oh, I didn't see
<ikonia> hello p-e-n-i-s-bird
<p-e-n-i-s-bird> HI IKONIA! HOW'S THE DICK SUCKING CONTEST IN HERE GOING?
<p-e-n-i-s-bird> YOU MAKE STAFF YET?
<LjL> ok...
<ikonia> ok, bye
<p-e-n-i-s-bird> MMMM, IdleCock, you're so gifted
<p-e-n-i-s-bird> let me suck your penis
<LjL> !ops
<p-e-n-i-s-bird> mmmmm
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<p-e-n-i-s-bird> !ops
<ubottu> p-e-n-i-s-bird called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<p-e-n-i-s-bird> !ops
<Corey> Charming.
<ubottu> p-e-n-i-s-bird called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<charlie-tca> definitely
<Corey> Booted from -offtopic
<Corey> And shortly thereafter, it was booted from the network.
<Pici> And they all lived happily ever after.
<ikonia> win
<LjL> except it's an ipv6, so he can be back whenever he feels like, but ok :P
<Pici> Well, if you know how wide the address range was you could ban it.
<LjL> well that would involve... meh, i don't even have the force to say it ;(
<Corey> It's not hard.
<jussi> Except klines are not always ip based.. right?
<Corey> No comment. :-)
<jussi> hehe, Ive n dea, guessing
<Pici> I remember a certain other staffer didn't want to discuss how klines worked the last time this came up ;)
<jussi> :)
<nhandler> Pici: Our usual policiy is not to reveal any information that you couldn't find on your own
<LjL> can i find that policy anywhere?
<LjL> if not, then well... ;)
<niko> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-08
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (u6657u appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Tm_T> did chickadee just say they are using 5.10?
<Corey> Tm_T: I hope not.
<bazhang> <chickadee> i am running ubuntu 5.1    <-- yeppers
<ubottu> In ubottu, chickadee-afk said: how is "(user nick)-afk" a "noisy away message" ?
<Flannel> Anyone take that ^^ yet?
<bazhang> the eol?
<Flannel> no, the -afk/away conversation
<cdbs> argh, forgot to remove this channel from autojoin
<mahen23> ikonia: dude
<ikonia> yes ?
<mahen23> why do you want to piss me off in every channel?
<ikonia> mahen23: I'm not discussing any channels in this channel other than ubuntu ones
<ikonia> the only thing I'm interested in in this channel is your ban/behaviour in the ubuntu channels
<mahen23> what were you doing in ##php then?
<ikonia> mahen23: as I said, I'm not interested in discussing other channels with you in this channel
<ikonia> so unless you wish to discuss your ban in the ubuntu channels, I suggest you take this discussion to another channel
<mahen23> ikonia: oh so you come to #php do a disgusting comment about me and then here you tell me this is not the right place to talk
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> apart from the "disgusting comment"
<ikonia> your / my discussion in ##php has nothing to do with this channel, hence not discussing it in this channel
<mahen23> well i do not want to discuss it in #php
<ikonia> that's fine
<ikonia> so unless you wish to discuss you bans within the ubuntu channel, there isn't really anything to discuss in here,
<ikonia> changed that to a straight ban now, he's not going to hang around to talk/resolve and issue, he can stay banned for a while
<LjL> ehm, what *was* the issue?
<LjL> oh that's not yami_bas
<LjL> what was the issue with yami_bas_?
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> trying to do a matlab install on a school network, wanted a walk through on his schools instructions on how to do it, refused (can't be arsed) to talk to school admin
<ikonia> the issue with theuser_ is just ranting about how bad ubuntu is
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ioy89oy89 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, tumbleweed said: !no revu is <reply> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu-specific packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU  Please consider maintaining new packages in Debian rather than Ubuntu, they can be easily synced across.
<jussi> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu-specific packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU  Please consider maintaining new packages in Debian rather than Ubuntu, they can be easily synced across.
<Pici> jussi: I fixed it already
<jussi> ahh, how was I to know that :D
<Pici> jussi: thats why I told you ;)
<jussi> :)
<Pici> Also, I just got confirmation from the guy whose script was doing some weird temperture reporting in #ubuntu should now be disabled.
<popey> jpds has arrived.. TEMPERATURE is HOT HOT HOT!
<popey> or something
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ssfdre40 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<jpds> popey: pardon?
<Corey> martiner5, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP? <-- Wow, that raised the bar a bit...
<Pici> LjL: ^
<Corey> Just saying, if you can answer that, you can claim your $1,000,000 check while you're at it. :-)
<Pici> Heck, if a bot could answer it would be impressive.
<LjL> you can answer anything to that question and it will take it as valid :P
<Corey> Pici: It's one of the Millenium Prize questions.
<Corey> It's been unsolvable for 40 years.  There's a million dollar bounty on it.
<Pici> Yeah, which is why if a computer could solve it on its own, it would be neat.
<hypatia> skynet!
<LjL> "neat" eh
<Pici> "neat" in a "I, for one, welcome our new robot overlords" way.
<Corey> If you come up with a bot that can solve that, I'll let it spew whatever it wants across the network. :-)
<Corey> Not that I'd have much of a choice. :-)
<jpds> hypatia: No, MS Skype has nothing to do with this.
<hypatia> jpds: lol
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (e09h3 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> Odd.
<Pici> oCean: for the record, I don't think you did anything wrong there.
<oCean> me neither
 * genii-around sips and thinks about 4 fingers and a thumb
<LjL> so the thumb is not a finger?
<genii-around> LjL: No
<LjL> i'll make it accept 4 then
<LjL> oCean: please point them here when floodbot issues arise
<oCean> ok, sure
<jpds> You guys should learn Russian where HAND AND ARM ARE THE SAME WORD: http://lingvo.yandex.ru/рука/по-английски/
<jpds> (same for leg/foot and finger/thumb/toes).
<LjL> well the thumb is just a finger in italian
<LjL> it's not that different from the rest of them ;(
<Pici> It is in english too, but some people feel like making a distinction
<jpds> Pici: Sometimes distinctions are useful.
<jpds> For instance: "Рука всё ещё болит." - what? Your hand or arm hurts?
<genii-around> Your appendage hurts?
<ubottu> In ubottu, harish_ said: ps is for process
<Pici> !scope > harish_
<ubottu> In ubottu, harish_ said: !bar is baz
<ubottu> In ubottu, harish_ said: !forget foo
<cordiceps> hi
<IdleOne> hello cordiceps
<cordiceps> I've been summarily banned from the #ubuntu channel, for no apparent reason.
<IdleOne> give me a moment to see what happened
<cordiceps> the op in case was ikonia or ikona.
<IdleOne> yup, let me read the log so I can get a better idea
<IdleOne> cordiceps: it appears you were being a little disruptive to the channel and were asked by ikonia to stop, you didn't.
<cordiceps> all she said was to stop saying m$$, which I disagree and in no way prevents helpful advice.
<cordiceps> what do I have to do in order to get back?
<cordiceps> I mean, how long is the ban and so on..
<IdleOne> agree to not use derogatory acronyms such as M$. Makes the Linux community at large look like haters.
<IdleOne> cordiceps: I am going to have the bot send you a couple of links. Please read them.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > cordiceps
<ubottu> cordiceps, please see my private message
<cordiceps> ok
<IdleOne> !codefoconduct > cordiceps
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > cordiceps
<ubottu> cordiceps, please see my private message
<IdleOne> typing fails ftw
<LjL> cordiceps: it's not just a matter of helpful advice or not though, you need to drop the MS (or other) bashing whether you agree with the rationale or not...
<cordiceps> ok i'll try to understand this but for me m$$ is not bashing at all, is stating a fact.
<IdleOne> what fact would that be?
<cordiceps> m$$ like killing meego for one. Also m$$ has a reputiation/history of killing tech, deceptive measures, m$$ tax, the embodiment of evil itself.
<cordiceps> these are facts. But if a requirement is to drop m$$, I'll put up with it.
<hypatia> cordiceps: strictly speaking, nokia killed meego :)
<hypatia> cordiceps: the point is that that that kind of rhetoric comes off as immature and unproductive
<hypatia> regardless of what one's feelings about MS are
<LjL> cordiceps: thing is, #ubuntu is not for pushing an agenda for or against any person or company
<cordiceps> personally I think every one should be aware of m$$ evilness, specially new-comers to linux, the most vulnerable members of the community.
<hypatia> Guest99360 in #ubuntu folks
<hypatia> cordiceps: a support channel isn't the place to push that, though
<cordiceps> yeah, I said i'll change that.
<LjL> cordiceps: then feel free to increase awareness in #ubuntu-offtopic but #ubuntu is strictly for technical support, not for increasing awareness of anything
<LjL> cordiceps: ok have you checked out the guidelines and CoC too?
<LjL> might want to have a look at these too
<LjL> !etiquette > cordiceps
<ubottu> cordiceps, please see my private message
<cordiceps> I do know what technical support is.
<LjL> cordiceps: right, but the guidelines, coc and factoids aren't just there to explain what technical support is :P
<LjL> cordiceps: i really would like you to read them and ping us when you're back from doing that
<cordiceps> will do.
<LjL> it's mainly to lower the chance that you have to come here again in the future, you see.
<cordiceps> by the way, I didn't join IRC yesterday, I was before ubuntu.
<hypatia> cordiceps: should we get off your lawn? :)
<cordiceps> so it's somewhat ironic I am forced to read an ettiquete and conduct.
<IdleOne> cordiceps: Ubuntu IRC channels have a higher standard expected of it's users
<LjL> it's spelled etiquette
<IdleOne> you may not be used to those standards
<LjL> you'd know that if you had read a few ;)
<IdleOne> that is why we would like you to read and agree to follow the them
<cordiceps> when did ubuntu first established a freenode channel? I am curious now.
<hypatia> cordiceps: /msg chanserv info #ubuntu
<cordiceps> first time I used irc was in 2004 or 2003
<IdleOne> 6.5 years or so ago
<LjL> first time i used IRC was 1998
<LjL> if we're on a peeing contest
<LjL> but we're not
<hypatia> 1997!
<cordiceps> Oo
<IdleOne> 99 for me
<hypatia> we shold take this to offtopic
<LjL> cordiceps: i think #ubuntu started existing in 2004
<cordiceps> is ikonia a gurl??
<IdleOne> doesn't really matter
<hypatia> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<hypatia> aw man that was not the factoid i wanted
<LjL> it's spelled girl
<Pici> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<hypatia> thanks LjL
<hypatia> you can stay on my lawn now <3
<marienz> hypatia: it's a pretty ok factoid though!
<hypatia> marienz: i agree!
<guntbert> hi can someone have an eye on rly in #ubuntu, he gets unfriendly and doesn't react nicely to a kind PM
<ikonia> sure
<guntbert> thx
<cordiceps> ikonia: ah lol you're here.
<cordiceps> ikonia: I wanted to apologize
<ikonia> cordiceps: it's fine, IdleOne and LjL are sorting you out, I appreciate the message though
<IdleOne> cordiceps: have you had enough time to read those guidelines?
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu rly Hostile and announces/threatens ignores. Don't know whether he was technically right though, haven't checked the whole backlog.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> LjL: right/wrong, it's not the best way to deal with it
<cordiceps> mm.. not yet, I got distracted with phoronix news :\
<cordiceps> i'll let you know.
<cordiceps> ok this is my beef, from the Guidelines 'Many people also prefer that in-depth discussion of Microsoft and Apple software occurs in ##windows and ##mac respectively. ' yet nobody got warned or banned.
<cordiceps> that's funny nothing in the Guidelines applies to me
<LjL> !windoze | cordiceps
<ubottu> cordiceps: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<LjL> cordiceps: the reason i wanted you to read the guidelines is so that you won't be banned again for other reasons.
<LjL> cordiceps: as to other people talking about Windows not being told to stop, i'm not sure, ops don't notice everything, and maybe they were simply trying to find equivalent software or something - i really don't know about that.
<cordiceps> alright the conduct page is common sense.
<cordiceps> that's it, done reading. And I already agreed refraining from saying  m$$.
<LjL> cordiceps: what i'd like you to do know is to confirm again that you'll both avoid denigrating other operating systems / companies (or whatever) in the future, and avoid trying to "escape" that by doing silly things like m(dollar sign). in addition, if someone tells you to stop doing something, i'd like you to stop first off, then if you disagree with their request, take it to PM or, if they're an op, possibly here
<cordiceps> roger that
<LjL> cordiceps: ban has been removed, you can rejoin
<cordiceps> thanks
<cordiceps> :)
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops cordiceps Not very cooperative in resolving the issue, tried to show he's smart and stuff... But oh well, we'll see.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hello strata_
<strata_> hi
<Pici> ?
<strata_> apologies for that. my wifi connection dropped and i was banging on the keyboard :)
<strata_> didnt think that got through
<ikonia> strata_: I removed you from #ubuntu due to the random lines you posted
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> accidents happen
<ikonia> you're welcome to leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu
<strata_> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-09
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rodger_nc said: ubottu: It is not a problem after the boot - it is a problem before I ever get to loggin.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bigaspiefevr appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (mrguser spams)
<ubottu> psycho_oreos called the ops in #ubuntu (antalyameltem onjoin spamming)
<elky> Madpilot, melissa is me. no such spam
<Madpilot> guy just cropped a k-line
<elky> good enough for me
<elky> ah, he got topped while i was starting irssi
<Madpilot> seconds before your alt joined #u
<elky> yeah
<Madpilot> anyway, suddenly it is 0135, I do have to be at work in not enough hours. Night, all.
<elky> cya
<bazhang> not sure how explaining cloud computing is on topic for #ubuntu
<ikonia> lets clear it up
<bazhang> he's been given a ton of links/videos and is calling them crap and continuing to ask for an explanation, not support for cloud computing per se
<ikonia> yes, I'll end it
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-devel, pitti said: ubottu: who is your father?
<bazhang> travisbrown seems to be misinformed, or other
<jdstrand> hi! is there someone here who can help me reprogram ubottu for who is alerted via '!regression-alert' in #ubuntu-devel?
<jussi> jdstrand: sure!
<jussi> jdstrand: just give me a list and Ill sort it for you :)
<jdstrand> jussi: awesome, thanks
<jdstrand> so the current list is: cjwatson, jdong, pitti, slangasek, ScottK, mdz, kees, ttx, marjo, seb128
<jdstrand> I think a more appropriate list would be:
<jdstrand> cjwatson, jdong, pitti, skaet, ScottK, kees, Daviey
<jdstrand> jussi: ^
<jdstrand> jussi: oh, I missed one: pgraner
<jussi> !regression-alert
<ubottu> cjwatson, jdong, pitti, slangasek, ScottK, mdz, kees, ttx, marjo, seb128: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<jdstrand> jussi: so cjwatson, jdong, pitti, skaet, ScottK, kees, Daviey, pgraner
<jdstrand> (these are updates for staff changes)
<jussi> !no, regression-alert is <reply>cjwatson, jdong, pitti, skaet, ScottK, kees, Daviey, pgraner: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !regression-alert
<ubottu> cjwatson, jdong, pitti, skaet, ScottK, kees, Daviey, pgraner: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<jussi> jdstrand: Hows that?
<jdstrand> jussi: perfect! thanks :)
<Tm_T> also
<jussi> yw
<Tm_T> !bot > jdstrand
<ubottu> jdstrand, please see my private message
<jussi> jdstrand: Tm_T is trying to point out that you can submit factoid requests your self, the same as I did it with !no, regression-alert is <reply>blah blah
<jussi> that will forward them here.
<jdstrand> thanks. noted
<jussi> jdstrand: anything else we can help with?
<jdstrand> jussi: nope. thanks so much :)
<Tm_T> I think we should find a way to make our little services a bit more known on developer channels
<Tm_T> they're in heavy use on support channels so they usually know what and how (:
 * Daviey calms the panic.
 * jussi hugs Daviey
 * Tm_T hides
<jdstrand> Daviey: I updated the list for tech leads for foundations, desktop, server, and security, the release manager, the QA manager (in lieu of tech lead) and key community members
<jdstrand> well, I didn't update it, jussi did, but you get the idea
<Daviey> jdstrand, Yeah.. sounds good to me... I just saw regression-alert twice and thought things must be really very bad. :)
<jdstrand> hehe :)
 * jdstrand -> idles out
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (e5ysr6tu appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dfhdgy appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (e547 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ikonia> hello edbian
<edbian> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> what's up ?
<edbian> What is the policy with people that don't speak English well but are asking for help?
<edbian> I feel it's very rude to say 'go to <your language> channel'
<ikonia> ask them to join their correct channel, there are factoids for help
<LjL> you can tell them nicely that maybe they could also try their native language's channel
<ikonia> eg:
<ikonia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> ok - I appreciate that, but the policy of the channel is the #ubuntu channel is an English based support channel
<LjL> but if someone wants to speak english, i don't think it matters if they speak it badly
<ikonia> you can always help them in PM
<edbian> I can't guess their native language (they aren't speaking it!)
<LjL> edbian: /whois often provides a clue
<edbian> LjL: Sometimes they speak it so badly that it gets in the way of support.  I don't understand what they're asking.  They don't understand what I'm saying.
<edbian> LjL: /whois is a good idae
<LjL> edbian: in those cases i think there's no other recourse than telling them playing that you're sorry, but you just can't understand their english :\
<edbian> ikonia: So #ubuntu is officially English?
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> edbian: correct
<edbian> That helps my conscious
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rtutyu appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<edbian> How annoying :/
<bazhang> tuhina is jungli?
<ikonia> mpt %1--
<ikonia> %100
<ikonia> not
<ikonia> not one of his known nicks
<ikonia> tuhina [~tuhina@122.161.23.50]
<ikonia> SUG [~r00t@122.161.69.242]
<ikonia> he's currently online using "sug"
<bazhang> ok
<genii-around> Well, whoever they are, didn't bother to pastebin the next set of errors to get more assistance
<dasher> wow, good job bazhang proving you're a total inept fuckin retard
<dasher> how many dicks did you have to suck to get ops in #ubuntu
<dasher> we know you didn't do it by skills
<dasher> fuckin little ass kissing faggot, watch me evade your lame rage ban
<dasher> no wonder #ubuntu gets botflooded daily. you guys are living jokes of technical support
<dasher> bazhang, funny how many people say you are too stupid for ops in #ubuntu, but that doesn't stop little ass kissing fairies like yourself from getting ops
<dasher> mmmm... stick your tongue up rww's asshole a little further
<dasher> http://www.lemonparty.org <-- rww, bazhang and IdlePrick
<rww> morning
<rww> who are you and why do you like me
<dasher> rww: hey, I need someone to do free technical support for a multibillion dollar corporation
<dasher> are you chump enough?
<charlie-tca> dasher: please stop the insults now
<dasher> you already run #ubuntu like nazi germany
<rww> nah, sorry. I'm busy doing paid technical support for the government right now
<dasher> charlie-tca, go fuck yourself
<charlie-tca> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> charlie-tca called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<dasher> !ops
<ubottu> dasher called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<dasher> !ops
<maco> i don't see any gas chambers in #ubuntu, sorry
<ubottu> dasher called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<dasher> another government sap
<dasher> no wonder you're a fuckin chump
<dasher> is it a union job?
<dasher> failed ban
<dasher> comeon ubuntu idiots
<dasher> want me to show you how to ban right?
<maco> there was no ban there
<rww> k, I'm not seeing in BanTracker where I have anything to do with this, so I'll go back to not caring.
<maco> so the ban didn't fail, it just plain was not used
<dasher> durrr, i use fuckbuntu, because i can't use a real os
<topyli> dasher: please calm down. you don't want to be banned from here
<topyli> it's not a good situation to be in
<dasher> topyli, like i give a shit
<maco> topyli: are you sure about that?
<dasher> i'll evade your lame bans and be back in #ubuntu later today
<dasher> like i've been doing for 6+ months
<topyli> staff please note ^
<Gary> noted
<ubottu> dasher called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> please to kline
<rww> ah, I guess they have other nicks. someone let me know if you figure out who that is, I'm mildly curious (:
<bazhang> a ton of them
<bazhang> and the /remove in #ubuntu was not a ban
<ikonia> what was that about
<bazhang> he was being very insulting and offtopic in #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> He was being very rude and insulting here, too
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: hello
<KNUBBIG> ikonia: hey, I'll be right out, just wanted to check if I had the right channel for ubuntu ops :) so byebye and thank you for your work
<ikonia> ok.......
<maco> i mentioned the channel in -ot as "the place to go when banned/kicked to talk to an op"
<maco> apparently some didnt know it existed
<IdleOne> spam in -ot
<ikonia> 7:06 -!- Flutiju` [~shura@2a01:e35:8ad4:ed60:21d:7dff:fe06:b9cb] has joined #kubuntu
<ikonia> 7:06 -!- Flutiju` [~shura@2a01:e35:8ad4:ed60:21d:7dff:fe06:b9cb] has joined #kubuntu
<ikonia> bets ?
<IdleOne> Sinflesh: still unable to type in #ubuntu?
<Sinflesh> no
<Sinflesh> Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<oCean> so 'yes', stil unable :)
<LjL> Sinflesh: try parting it and joining again
<LjL> Sinflesh: (and avoid changing your nickname while connected from webchat)
<IdleOne> cache_surplus: Can we help you?
<cache_surplus> not yet
<cache_surplus> ill let you know
<tsimpson> cache_surplus: please don't idle here if you don't have an issue for us
<cache_surplus> interesting how you are the only op to say something
<IdleOne> cache_surplus: in that case please part the channel as we do not allow idling in here
<cache_surplus> why?
<IdleOne> because we don't
<cache_surplus> you mean you dont like people talking about you behind your back either?
<cache_surplus> interesting
<cache_surplus> thats cool, i can view the logs later
<IdleOne> I don't care what people say about me.
<cache_surplus> Njoy
<rww> I guess it's one of those days...
<IdleOne> not sure how his comment makes sense to not idling in here
<Corey> Some people's kids...
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-10
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (PlaguesOfDicks appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> <Dilberto> Are there that many negro linux developers?    in -ot
<topyli> also, lying about being new to irc. i remember his racial slurs
<bazhang> sorry didnt see you responding topyli
<LjL> i remember vaguely some troublesome person from .mx
<bazhang> gnaa "person"
<topyli> got him in pm, but he hasn't yet figured out another topic
<bazhang> removed from #ubuntu
<topyli> there's a ton of entries in the bantracker for this nick alone, all the same
<bazhang> yep, and others of the same individual as well.
<ikonia> klined, problem gone
<ikonia> hello there benonsoftware
<ubottu> In ubottu, wonderful said: The channel is #calculus.
<oCean> ^he asks me to join that (in pm)
<LjL> he's tau, he's been klined
<LjL> he's a known troublemaker
<oCean> ah
<ubottu> In ubottu, alphagama said: The channel is #calculus.
<oCean> and again a pm
<bazhang> removed all of cdbs' outstanding bans
<bazhang> defragging a windows drive with wubi would lead to problems?
<ikonia> dropped a note to clarke to ask him to drop the "smoking pottery" style comments
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, esi said: ubottu, the md5sum is fine, I checked it as soon as I downloaded the .iso
<eamon> Hello, is there's a problem with #ubuntu, I keep getting redirected here?
<eamon> I don't remember getting banned.
<LjL> moment
<LjL> eamon: you've been redirected here for some reason that isn't entirely clear to me from the logs, so it would be best if the operator who did the redirection dealt with it. i'll ping them.
<oCean> eamon: I remember, I kicked you out of #ubuntu channel for your behaviour
<oCean> a fellow op made that a forward to this channel, but still, I think you might remember what it was about
<eamon> OK, can you unban me?
<oCean> well, first I have to know that you understand why you where banned
<eamon> Because I was talking about how to use the root account
<oCean> and we have to make sure you will not show such behaviour again
<eamon> I wont
<oCean> exactly, and more so, for not stoppen when being told to
<oCean> *stopping
<oCean> !guidelines > eamon
<ubottu> eamon, please see my private message
<oCean> I invite you to read those guidelines and let me know when you're finished
<eamon> Ok I'll read those
<oCean> thank you
<eamon> oCean: finished
<oCean> great, any questions?
<eamon> no
<oCean> fine
<eamon> oh, I had one but I forget it
<oCean> here is one more thing. No matter how much you disagree with someone, you can not tell them to stfu. You are welcome to join this channel if you want to settle something like that
<eamon> ok thanks
<oCean> hang on
<oCean> eamon: you can now try to join again
<oCean> there you go
<eamon> ty oCean
<eamon> bye bye
<rww> ugh. I wish banforwards didn't convert into bans randomly
<ikonia> ?
<rww> glorious ircd drops the forwards from bans every so often (presumably at the same time it drops ban owners)
<knome> hyvä koreografia
<knome> errmm
<knome> wrong window AND wrong channel :)
<charlie-tca> really, knome ? ;-)
<mneptok> knome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwakjoSs754  ?
<rww> mvdir: Hello, welcome to #ubuntu-ops. How can we help you?
<mvdir> rww:  sorry, think I'm looking for ubuntu-server, assume that's where I would ask about automated installs, etc?
<rww> mvdir: if it's on Ubuntu Server, then yes
<rww> (automated installs of e.g. Desktop would go in #ubuntu)
<mvdir> Ok, thanks.
<knome> mneptok, i was actually referring to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9m7hFXduSU :)
<knome> @ 1:00
<Junglix> hi
<Junglix> sorry i was here agian
<ikonia> please leave then
<Junglix> but plz give my cloak back
<ikonia> this is ubuntu ops - not freenode we don't control your cloak
<Junglix> u ppl take my cloak from freenode
<ikonia> and staff have told you you will not get your cloak, so I doubt it will happen
<ikonia> now please leave the channel
<ikonia> another pointless action from jungli
<rww> They ban-evaded in #ubuntu-offtopic (joined and parted without saying anything, though).
<Corey> Lovely.
<ikonia> who ?
<Corey> Junglix
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> he didn't join by accident, he did it on purpose as he'd been talking in #archlinux for a while, so it wasn't an auto join
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, GridCube said: ubottu, is a bot :D he is welcome to, as we are :D
<IdleOne> http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ has not been updated to include Natty
<bazhang> * [tortib] (tortib@2001:470:d:1eb:2e0:18ff:fee9:4e4f): tortib   <---- dasher?
<bazhang> yeppers
<topyli> btw it's been a while since this nece228 was around, but he has a history in the bantracker
<topyli> actually doing better now than i remember from the past
<topyli> (in -ot that is)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-11
<bazhang> so his excuse for stalking is someone in his loco was mean to him?
<bazhang> <eamon> Hello, I would like to communicate in #ubuntu over SILC, for privacy reasons. Does #ubuntu have a SILC server?
<bazhang> heads up on Rucas in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Who is Rucas?
<bazhang> odd PM from rpande
<bazhang> <rpande> Can I tell you a secret?
<IdleOne> what was the secret?
<bazhang> black music?
<bazhang> IdleOne, he never told me
<rww> bazhang: yes, they want to make a video file with just solid black for picture and audio is the song
<bazhang> rww, nothing needs to be done, he can simply play the mp3 in vlc or mplayer
<bazhang> unless he's worried about the file extension for some reason
<rww> or they're making a file to be played on some device that does video but not audio
<bazhang> never heard of such a device
<RKyle> Hi, I was wondering if I could get my ban in #ubuntu removed which was originally placed due to an awaynick set by my BNC server in which I disabled.
<rww> RKyle: one sec, I'll take a look
<RKyle> Okay, thanks.
<rww> RKyle: alrighty, all done. /join now so we know I did it properly.
<RKyle> Alright, done.
<RKyle> Thanks.
<rww> No problem. Thanks for fixing that, and have a good day :)
<bazhang> cordiceps an issue before?
<LjL> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> LjL, no surprise then
<bazhang> LjL, who's thehelpful one in re antispammeta
<LjL> bazhang: he's the one who set up antispammeta for me
<bazhang> LjL, kind of an idoru spam tracker bot? ie without the kill powers?
<bazhang> noticed the message about [#gentoo] requesting help and then the gentoo -ops list
<LjL> bazhang: yeah it tracks spam, open proxies, op calls and things like that. it's set up to do that for us in #ubuntu, #gentoo and #debian for now. you can ask to be added to the highlight list for it if you want.
<bazhang> LjL, handy
<LjL> bazhang: it's been in #ubuntu forever and i've used it for years in its dedicated channel, it's a good bot
<bazhang> I must have confused it with the servertech bot at some point of late
<LjL> i don't know about that one
<popey> RKyle: now your problem is resolved, you can part this channel.
<bazhang> * [DeCapitan] (grex23@213.155.190.134): shellmix.com   ban dodging in -ot
<ldunn> bazhang: so should that just be a ban on *!*@213.155.190.134?
<IdleOne> ldunn: you using auto_bleh?
<ldunn> IdleOne: no, I'm on xchat at the moment
<ldunn> unfortunately. >_>
<IdleOne> you need to get chanserv.py
<ldunn> I still need a poke python on Windows to get chanserv.py up.
<ldunn> Yeah
 * ldunn does it manually for now.
<jussi> ircc meeting now in -meeting
<bazhang> fixing the macbuntu modification?
<ikonia> that package is poison
<bazhang> <VOTProductions> craigbass1976: LXDE isn't supported.
<ikonia> I know, he was offering nonsense advice on grub earlier
<bazhang> he's being less and less helpful
<ikonia> I'm going to talk to him in pm
<bazhang> "who can I help??"
<ikonia> yes, I told him about that too
<bazhang> as did oCean , another time
<ikonia> I'll speak to him in pm as speaking to him in the channel didn't help
<bazhang> he just ignores what he does not like to hear
<ikonia> he won't this time
<ikonia> I'd like to put a +q on vosproductions until he responds, but if I do it bans him as he's using webchat
<tsimpson> ikonia: I think you could just remove the +e on them (so they are quieted)
<ikonia> I wasn't sure if that would ban him too
<tsimpson> though it'll be re-added by the bots if they part/join
<ikonia> I'll try
<ikonia> spoke to vosproductions, make it very clear and he's agreed to be a bit more thoughtful in what he suggests
<oCean> aha
<ikonia> "made"
<ikonia> although he's stragight away ignored it by offering nonfree packages for intel wireless cards
<oCean> indeed, just read that..
<ikonia> lets see how he responds, as I won't be happy if he's suggested that 30 seconds after finishing a long a clear pm conversation with him
<ikonia> he's just told someone to format their file system - enough nowe
<oCean> he has no idea what he is talking about, he just want to answer, anything, whatever it is
<ikonia> I need to get cleaned up to go out, be nice if we could finish helping Xpistos_home out (just needs an fsck -y to recover a few bits and bobs looking at that error)
<oCean> Votprodutions returned as VOT now
<ikonia> how's his advice been
<oCean> half-baked
<ikonia> he's messaging me again, so I'll try to clear this up
<oCean> he's just eager to say *anything*
<oCean> ok
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> he didn't take kindly to being asked to throttle back on the helping again
<oCean> ikonia: btw have not seen Xpistos_home again, since he left saying baby's crying
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> appreciate you looking out for him
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-12
<IdleOne> !blueprint is <reply> Information about Blueprints in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> lolmatic in -ot
<IdleOne> jpds: can you check and see why !blueprint works in PM with ubot4 but not in channel?
<pleia2> !blueprint
<ubottu> Information about Blueprints in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
 * pleia2 hugs ubottu 
<IdleOne> I added it to ubottu, assume it syncs with the rest of the ubot's but why isn't it working in the channel with ubot4 :/
<tsimpson> which channel?
<IdleOne> -women-projects
<tsimpson> ok, what happens when you try !blueprint?
<pleia2> no s
<IdleOne> <ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<Flannel> ubot4 knows about it.
<IdleOne> yeah it replies in PM
<IdleOne> just not in channel
<Flannel> IdleOne: if you !-blueprint, what happens? (in channel)
<IdleOne> <ubot4> Factoid 'blueprint' not found
<tsimpson> odd
<tsimpson> it should either not work at all or just work, not work in one place and not another
<IdleOne> tsimpson: | and > don't work either
<IdleOne> not sure if that is relevant or not
<tsimpson> !no blueprint is <alias> blueprints
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<IdleOne> !no blueprints is <reply>An explanation of what a blueprint is can be found at https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint. Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<bazhang> describing an issue with gnome3 as "just a wee issue"
<bazhang> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<rww> perhaps they meant "just a whee issue", as in "whee, this rollercoaster of pain is delightful!"
<bazhang> <whigbert> what, can't I say goddamn? goddamn
<bazhang> from PM
<charlie-tca> Isn't gnome 3 in oneiric now?
<bazhang> yep, or will be
<bazhang> gnarlbert now
<rww> bazhang: apologies if you didn't want them unbanning and exempted, btw, but it seemed like the +b was unintentional
<bazhang> rww, yep, the floodbots do it on remove
<bazhang> ugh more macbuntu
<rww> I for one love it when people (e.g. XAMPP users) come in to #ubuntu, get told that their silly thing isn't supported in #ubuntu, and continue asking anyway :|
<bazhang> gnome 3 is my fave du jour
<rww> indeed
<bazhang> anyone checked binglang in -ot?
<Flannel> bazhang: He was warned by chu_, we'll see if he continues
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> bazhang: he's just replying to the other guy
<rww> pleia2_, hypatia_: You got unidentified from freenode thanks to a netsplit. Please reidentify :)
<rww> Jordan_U_: you appear to be signed in to Jordan_U_ rather than Jordan_U. Not sure why you have two accounts, but there you go.
<Jordan_U_> rww: I have two accounts because I set them up a long time ago before I knew I could set things up so that I could log into Jordan_U while my ghost of a previous connection still existed.
<Jordan_U> rww: Thanks :)
<bazhang> <DeCapitan> your mom is evading
<bazhang> and more fun like that
<ldunn> well that's not very nice!
<pleia2> rww: I was sleeping ;)
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu TECHX attitude, smartmouth (im not going to take orders from you)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> pleia2: I figured, just letting you know :)
<pleia2> rww: fwiw it doesn't help, I fix such things before I read highlights :\
<rww> ah, k. My client starts spamming Nickserv whenever it reconnects, so I dunno how most people do it ;)
<pleia2> mine will auto-id if I have my regular irc nick, not alts
<pleia2> could fix it, but it happens so rarely
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1474 users, 2 overflows, 1476 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1493 users, 2 overflows, 1495 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (259 users, 0 overflows, 259 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1494 users, 1 overflows, 1495 limit))
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu-server TECHX shows same or even worse attitude now in -server as previously in #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> !away > SJK_24601_is_not
<Juest> hi
<rww> hello!
<Juest> i was banned again from main ubuntu...
<Juest> i am **
<rww> one sec, I'll go take a look
<Juest> ok
<CarlFK> Juest: do you have a launchpad page?
<rww> CarlFK: What does that have to do with anything?
<rww> Juest: Alrighty, I'm looking at the record now. While I'm doing that, can you describe why you think you were banned?
<CarlFK> rww: gives me an idea what else someone does
<Juest> wah....
<rww> CarlFK: That's not really relevant to what they've done in #ubuntu, which is the determining factor for whether they should be allowed in it.
<Juest> well, i lied to someone there when it asked if i had left rooted gui...
<Juest> i use rooted gui
<topyli> bad idea, but no reason to be banned
<Juest> but it doesn't matter because i need help with packages cludging
<Juest> umm, yeah, bad idea... seems the guy who banned me didn't tolerated that
<Juest> ummmm
<Juest> well
<Juest> so?
<Juest> ah, i don't remember who banned me
<rww> it was ikonia. I'm pondering the situation with a couple of others right now, hang tight :)
<Juest> errr,  does log says about kicking reasons?
<Juest> ah yeah....
<Juest> ikonia, right
<IdleOne> Juest: patience :)
<Juest> i don't remember my kick/ban reason...... and, Why rooted gui is unsupported
<Juest> ????
<Juest> ok
<rww> Juest: Alrighty, here's the deal. I'm fine with removing your ban, but you need to understand that running as root isn't a good idea and running as root itself and the consequences of doing so are not supported in #ubuntu
<rww> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rww> that URL has a lot of info on the subject
<Juest> ah thanks...
<rww> As I understand it, you run as root on a daily basis, right?
<Juest> i know the risks about rooted gui,  but i like ti
<Juest> to*
<Juest> yes, i login as root in a daliy basis...
<rww> Alrighty. Do you have a non-root user available on your system?
<IdleOne> Juest: problem is that #ubuntu does not support running as root. So if you are having problems consider that it may be because of running as root
<topyli> Juest: it doesn't matter much then whether or not you are allowed to #ubuntu. your use case is not supported
<Juest> and i mainly use root to avoid pw asks
<Juest> ok
<Juest> i have three nonrooted users...
<rww> Juest: Alrighty, a couple of ideas. One is that you can disable password prompts for sudo, which while not recommended is a lot better than running as root all the time. The info on that is at http://tinyurl.com/3hxmmjb. Another is that you could test problems you're having using your non-root account first and only visit #ubuntu if you have the problem there too.
<rww> Does one of those ideas work for you?
<IdleOne> so your going to join flood instead?
<IdleOne> good plan
<rww> Juest: the join/quitting isn't helpful, can you stop it please? (and did you get my last message?)
<Juest> umm
<rww> alrighty, I'll repeat it :)
<rww> Juest: Alrighty, a couple of ideas. One is that you can disable password prompts for sudo, which while not recommended is a lot better than running as root all the time. The info on that is at http://tinyurl.com/3hxmmjb. Another is that you could test problems you're having using your non-root account first and only visit #ubuntu if you have the problem there too.
<rww> Does one of those ideas work for you?
<Juest> i am sorry, is my internet, i am on a phone
<rww> I figured. A lot of phone IRC clients /quit when you switch apps.
<Juest> phone frezzes and disconnect begins
<Juest> i use android ( androIRC )
<Juest> look my whois
<rww> I know. Can you answer my question, please?
<Juest> what question?
<rww> Juest: Alrighty, a couple of ideas. One is that you can disable password prompts for sudo, which while not recommended is a lot better than running as root all the time. The info on that is at http://tinyurl.com/3hxmmjb. Another is that you could test problems you're having using your non-root account first and only visit #ubuntu if you have the problem there too.
<rww> Does one of those ideas work for you?
<Juest> aw well
<Juest> yes, i am pretty sure that yes but i didn't tested, that's more complex than rooted gui
<Juest> well
<Juest> and my problem is system wide
<Juest> so root or not iy
<rww> By "system-wide", do you mean you tested on a non-root user?
<Juest> it¥
<Juest> oops
<Juest> yes
<Juest> is apt-get
<Juest> ...
<Juest> packages...
<rww> Alrighty, here's the deal. I'll unban you from #ubuntu. Now and in the... ALKFHAJKLNEFGAEJKFNAOKCF
<Flannel> Juest: Hold still please.
<Juest> rww...
<rww> Alrighty, here's the deal. I'll unban you from #ubuntu. Now and in the future, you need to check with a non-root user before asking for help in #ubuntu, and use that user when we're working with you in #ubuntu to fix issues. Okay?
<Juest> hey, i am sorry, internet sucks
<LjL> Juest: you're responsible for just giving rww a heart attack i think
<Juest> ok
<Juest> lol
<rww> Based on your quit messages, I'm doubting that's an issue with your connection and not your use of your application, but that's neither here nor there, apart from the fact it's irritating as heck.
<Juest> yes
<Juest> very sorry
<Juest> wifi + internet really sux
<rww> Juest: Alrighty, I've removed your ban. Please read the URL ubottu's about to send you, and then try /join #ubuntu to make sure I did it right.
<rww> !guidelines > Juest
<ubottu> Juest, please see my private message
<Juest> ikonia has ctcp my version...
<ikonia> yes, I just versioned you
<ikonia> and I think you've been miss-leading to rww in this channel
<rww> ikonia: had I known you were around, I would have deferred to you. Feel free to take over :)
<Juest> what's wrong?
<Juest> umm
<ikonia> rww: not at all - I've only just returned, so rww I appreciate your input
<Juest> well
<Juest> oh
<Juest> ikonia, you can always see the logs
<Juest> erm, what's my quit said? ??
<IdleOne> Juest: it said Bye but not important to the issue at hand
<ikonia> Juest: yes, as I recall you where miss-leading people about what you where doing in the channel to get help, despite being told on several occasions to stop
<rww> "Quit: Bye" and "Client Quit", both of which mean that the application was closed, not that your connection dropped.
<Juest> ah
<ikonia> we then had a conversation in a private message to this, to which you tried to lie more to me to get back into #ubuntu
<Juest> really? oh, my normal quit msg?
<Juest> ok ikonia, i am very sorry, and my problem in my system is system-wide....
<Juest> really
<ikonia> you're problem ?
<ikonia> you're problem is you are unable to tell the truth to people
<Juest> when i was banned i was mad and wanted to cry but i holded
<Juest> well
<Juest> i am able
<Juest> j
<ikonia> Juest: you have a history in the #ubuntu channels
<Juest> i just do mistakes
<Juest> ah
<Juest> :(
<ikonia> I also believe you tried to get around the ban
<Juest> yes, check logs, i shouted in this channel when i got first ban by bazhang
<Juest> my disconnect message is "connection lost"
<rww> which is why I asked you to review our guidelines, btw
<Juest> ah
<rww> (the shouting thing, that is)
<ikonia> forget your quit message
<ikonia> Juest: the bottom line is, I don't believe a thing you say
 * Juest goes to read guidelines in browser
<Juest> :O
<Juest> why not ikonia?
<ikonia> Juest: because you have been a proven liar
<ikonia> you've also just shown yourself more so, as "you can't remember" why you where banned, yet you clearly rememeber details
<Juest> no, i have a hard way to comunicate,i can't express myself well unless i am on the -ar or -es channel
<Juest> well
<ikonia> no - you are a liar - FACT
<Juest> NO!
<ikonia> it's not a communication issue
<ikonia> Juest: did you lie to me about running applications as root ?
<Juest> I JUST HAVE SOCIAL IUSSES
<ikonia> Juest: if I ask you a question and you give me the wrong answer to decieve me, that makes you a liar - not a social issue
<Juest> AND YES I LIED YOU BUT IT DOES NOT MATTER BECAUSE MY PROBLEM WITH MY SYSTEM IS SYSTEM WIDE
<ikonia> your technical problems do not matter
<Juest> THAT'S THE TRUTH, REALLY!!!!!
<ikonia> people cannot help you why you tell them lies about your statys
<ikonia> status
<Juest> ugh.
<ikonia> Juest: I'm going to step away now and leave rww to deal with you as he had been doing, I just wanted to make the point that you are telling lies to him about a few things
<Juest> well, really? i want to know where i lied?
<CarlFK> (02:24:49 PM) Juest: AND YES I LIED
<ikonia> Juest: you've just said you lied
<rww> ikonia: I'm going to go ahead and keep the ban removed for now, since I don't think this conversation has brought much to light other than that you can both use the capslock key.
<ikonia> rww: thats your call totally
<Juest> i answered ikonia question about if i lied him/her (ikonia) in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I just wanted you to have the facts that Juest has a previous record of telling lies, and knows exactly why he was banned
<rww> Alrighty. If this carries on being an issue, we'll cross that bridge, but for now I'd like to try the idea I said above, which is 1) following our guidelines, and 2) not asking for support if it's not something Juest can reproduce on a non-root account.
<Juest> [16:23] (+ikonia) Juest: did you lie to me about running applications as root ? <- that question
<Juest> welll
<Juest> i am fine for now, i won't never froget again to do non-root test
<ikonia> it's not about non-root
<ikonia> it's about you lied to multiple users *myself included* on what you where doing
<Juest> and i did, now i got no valid session everywere when i try to use gnome
<ikonia> you knew what you where doing was not a good idea so you told people lies to get them to help you
<ikonia> that is the issue
<Juest> OK, DAMNIT!!!!
<Juest> I AM OFF DANG
 * Juest stays idle....
<ikonia> Juest: the ban in #ubuntu has been removed
<ikonia> Juest: you can use #ubuntu again, but please please - be polite to people and if someone asks you a question or tries to help you, listen to them and tell them the truth
<Juest> yay, so, any another advice for do not got a ban again?
<ikonia> no - just listen to people, don't lie to people and be polite to people (more info in the guideline page that rww gave you)
<Juest> i try to listen ppl but there's sone procedures that i don't like and i prefer to do it in my own way
<Juest> ok
<ikonia> if you do it your own way - don't ask for help
<ikonia> Juest: you're welcome to leave this channel now and join #ubuntu
<Juest> thanks you guys very much, i just go there to get support + ideas
<Juest> and is there a generic linux chatting / support?
<Juest> channel..
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic is for generic chatting
<ikonia> #ubuntu is for official ubuntu supported systems/software
<ikonia> ##linux is for generic linux support
<Juest> thanks
<ikonia> Juest: I think we are done here unless you need something else, in which case could you please leave this channel ?
<ikonia> @comment #ubuntu-offtopic Justfigureitout asked him to not post links to "mind fuck/shit brix/etc" was told to "fuck off"
<ubottu> Error: 'ubuntu-offtopic' is not a valid id.
<LjL> try @mark
<ikonia> @comment Justfigureitout #ubuntu-offtopic asked him to not post links to "mind fuck/shit brix/etc" was told to "fuck off"
<ubottu> Error: 'Justfigureitout' is not a valid id.
<ikonia> my word, what's wrong with me
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Justfigureitout asked him to not post links to "mind fuck/shit brix/etc" was told to "fuck off"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> total mind failure there, thank you LjL
<LjL> you should use @comment only with a ban number, i think
<ikonia> correct, I just lost the plot for a moment
<PerfM> Sup kids!
<ikonia> hello
<PerfM> Question numero uno. WHy am I banned?
<ikonia> I have no idea, one moment and I'll look
<PerfM> It's been like 50 years, c'mon! Can't we all forgive and forget?
<ikonia> one moment and I'll look
<ikonia> won't keep you
<PerfM> ikonia: now say that in a full complete sentence.
<ikonia> ok - I'm done with you now. Bye
<PerfM> that doesn't make any ... sense!
<ikonia> I don't appreciate smart comments while I'm trying to help you, so I'm done.
 * PerfM facepalms
<PerfM> Alright. Anyone else wanna have a go?
<PerfM> ..I promise to share and be a friend. ..
<ikonia> PerfM: doesn't look like anyone else is free/willing to deal with you at this time, so you may want to come back at a later date
<Flannel> PerfM: Looks like you were banned in #ubuntu because you were complaining in #ubuntu about being banned elsewhere
<Flannel> PerfM: I'm willing to remove the ban in #ubuntu only, provided you use it for its intended purpose -- technical support for Ubuntu, and not offtopic things.
<PerfM> Flannel: LOL to the first comment. and...does ubuntu have an offtopic channel?
<Flannel> PerfM: yes, and you know this.  Because you're banned there.
<PerfM> Omg it does.
<PerfM> Lol I'm not banned silly
<PerfM> But you can keep that ban on #ubuntu
<PerfM> Flannel: thanks for being bro-er than ikonia! Have a good day and thanks for your time :D
<PerfM> .part
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ohnap- appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
 * rww rolls eyes at PerfM
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (JonathanWanker appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-04
<subthalamus> I copied lsb_release with the punctuation mark after it
<subthalamus> and they were already jumping down my throat
<LjL> subthalamus: i see
<subthalamus> kind of like u just did
<subthalamus> starting to see a pattern?
<subthalamus> I think the biggest red flag should be, why would any "guilty" party go to this much trouble to get re-instated
<subthalamus> ??
<LjL> subthalamus: the pattern i see is you having a less than optimal attitude in #ubuntu, and then again here. i can remove the ban, but you need to understand that 1) #ubuntu is about Ubuntu, not about what you do "in general" on Linux distros 2) you should try your best to explain the situation rather than make snarky remarks to people who interact with you
<subthalamus> yessir
<subthalamus> biting my tongue
<LjL> subthalamus: well, that makes sense in theory, but in practice you'd find there are many banned people who come here only for their entertainment. i hope you're not one of them, but i don't know.
<subthalamus> cant imagine somebody calling this fun...
<LjL> people are weird. anyway
<subthalamus> agreed
<LjL> usually before removing a ban i ask people to read !etiquette
<subthalamus> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> but i'm about to go to bed, so i'll just remove the ban but i'd like you to read it anyway
<LjL> just so you know what's not to be expected in #ubuntu
<subthalamus> doing that now
<LjL> thank you
<subthalamus> no, thank you
<LjL> subthalamus: when you're done, feel free to rejoin #ubuntu, the ban is lifted
<subthalamus> gnite
<LjL> goodnight
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops subthalamus Ban removed, see comment for ban 48938
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> fidel called the ops in #ubuntu (pedro)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from server_)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (abra appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<oCean> anyone noticed <jewlez> nick in #u?
<oCean> not sure what to think of that
<elky> I read it as a poorly thought out intentional mispelling of jewels
<Tm_T> same
<Tm_T> elky: nice sombrero
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (abra appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> is oxymoron making sense in #kubuntu ?
<bazhang> his /etc/sudoers got modified just by chance?
<ikonia> he never does
<Tm_T> ...what?
<ikonia> just constantly finds "problems with linux" that are always his,
<ikonia> eg: I removed /etc/shadow now I can't login, LINUX IS FULL OF BUGS !!!!
<Tm_T> aww
<ikonia> there we go the big security alery
<ikonia> alert
<ikonia> he'd removed him self from the admin group
<ikonia> yet sudoers had been changed without his permisison according to him
<Pici> no activity in #ubuntu for the past 6 minutes?
<ikonia> enjoy
<oCean> sssh!
<Pici> sorry!
<ikonia> @mark #kubuntu Oxymoron constantly ranting about issues with ubuntu every issue I resolved for him has been user error,
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> saga
<ikonia> ok, enough with oxymoron
<Guest58486> Lu
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> Guest58486: can we help you ?
<AlanBell> hi all, I am about to process some of the ops application queues so some people might turn up here, please welcome them and voice as appropriate, full list will be published when done
 * Fuchs puts up his best smile
 * LjL puts up his worst evil grin
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * Fuchs bakes a cake
<Jordan_U> AlanBell: If you don't have an issue with the Ubuntu ops please don't idle in this channel.
<Jordan_U> Just practicing ;)
<nhandler> /remove Jordan_U
<Unit193> You spelled "kill" wrong...
<nhandler> :)
<AlanBell> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> hello
<AlanBell> can someone sort out a voice please, I am still pressing buttons
<Fuchs> AlanBell: temporary one?
<AlanBell> no, standard ops voice
<Fuchs> ah. *moves back to corner*
<nhandler> AlanBell: You need the IRCC account or jussi, Pricey, elky, or nalioth to help you
<mrmist> of course, we could force flags if you need. ;)
<jussi> AlanBell: +vVia ?
<jussi> AlanBell:  +vViA set
<Unit193> /cs access #ubuntu-ops add $user team   works too. ;)
<jussi> oh meh, forgot about that
 * nhandler thinks templates are one of the most underused chanserv features
<elky> Also one of the most confusing ;)
<Unit193> They're easy enough.
<Unit193> Also, "Hi" is what I'm supposed to say (again), so says my email.
<jussi> I like the templates, I just keep forgettign they exist
<jussi> nhandler: heres an idea though, why not have certain templates set by default in channels and then people can change those if they wish? (or does this already exist and I dont knw...?)
<Unit193> cprofitt: Why hello!
<jussi> cprofitt: you got accepted somewhere?
<nhandler> jussi: I believe OP (+votriA) and MANAGER (+votsriRfA) are standard
<jussi> nhandler: ahh nice :)
 * jussi throws rotten fish at cprofitt
<bkerensa> heh
<cprofitt> thanks jussi -- just what I needed :-)
<jussi> cprofitt: so I repeat ...
<jussi> cprofitt: you got accepted somewhere?
<cprofitt> jussi: I believe so
<cprofitt> irc-
<cprofitt> irc-ubuntu-ops
<cprofitt> sorry for the errant 'return'
<jussi> cprofitt: part and come back
<jussi> or wait, never mind
 * cprofitt stands very still and is careful
<jussi> :=)
<jussi> right, now go san in the corner and be quiet :P :P :P
<jussi> stand*
 * cprofitt stands in corner
 * cprofitt salutes jussi
 * jussi hides
<DJones> Hi / Evening
<Unit193> DJones: Howdy, where'd you get accepted this time?
<Unit193> Oh jussi, another one I'd think.
<DJones> Unit193: #u
<Unit193> Congrats on that, and good luck.
<jussi> oh no... they let DJones in....
<DJones> I'll need it
<DJones> And thanks
 * DJones hides
<cprofitt> gotta reboot... and go to scout meeting... bbl
<cprofitt> thanks again for the rotten fish jussi
<cprofitt> :-)
<jussi> lol
<jussi> anyway, I now bid you all goodnight!
<Unit193> 'Nighty
<bkerensa> =o
<Pricey> nhandler: Templates do indeed seem awesome.
<Pricey> I'm also around for a bit if you need my acces..
<Pricey> *access
<AlanBell> yeah, I am thinking of using templates properly for the big access list tidy up
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-05
<IdleOne> Welcome to the new ops and congrats to all of the old ops who have more channels to look at now :)
<ubottu> zykotick9 called the ops in #ubuntu (negroid offensive nick)
<stlsaint> negroid offensive??
<IdleOne> combined with someone who is issuing multiple !factoids for no reason, yes.
<bkerensa> =o
<stlsaint> smh
<Tm_T> welcome to our lair, bkerensa
<Unit193> Howdy chu, aren't you the new offtopic person?
<Unit193> Pricey: Still around?
<chu> Unit193: Apparently, I received an email saying I was approved by AlanBell
<Unit193> Cool, welcome to the OPs team! Someone will be by to fix you up with +V
<chu> Thank you.
<Corey> Wheeeeeeeeee.
<ldunn> *gasp*
 * ldunn tickles chu
<chu> :)
<Fuchs> hai chu and congratulations
<chu> Thank you Fuchs.
<elky> s/congratulations/haha, sucked in/
<chu> :)
<Unit193> Now you'll be tormented by me, sorry mate.
<chu> Ahh, you may not be familiar with my work. I believe I will be the one tormenting you!!!
<elky> Where do we place bets on the value of $time_until_chu_gets_a_fanclub?
<ldunn> My money is on 10 minutes ago
 * ldunn waves a Chu #1 flag
<elky> Heh
<chu> Haha
<ldunn> Welcome to the fold
<ldunn> from which you will never escape.
<chu> That's ok, I had the chance and wasn't interested.
<topyli> heh. i keep messing this up. focus, topyli!
<chu> Not enough coffee!!
<topyli> indeed, only just making some!
<chu> Coffee is necessary *before* IRC.
<chu> (and often during)
<bkerensa> Tm_T: thx
<Fuchs> coffee is overrated
 * bkerensa is trying to convert to tea
<ldunn> good coffee is the best.
<chu> Whoa, ldunn drinks coffee?!
<ldunn> not regularly
<bkerensa> only coffee I like is Caramel Macchiato Iced or Hot :P
<bioterror> that has nothing to do with coffee :D
<topyli> oops, still op
<topyli> turns out i'm not authorised to edit the access list. should find the irccouncil credentials from somewhere :)
<Fuchs> topyli: or get someone with +f
<Fuchs> a few were around yesterday
<topyli> aye
<topyli> (although i suppose i should find the credetials in any case :)
<topyli> there. maybe
<jussi> elky: 3 days.
<chu> Thanks topyli.
<chu> Hey jussi
<chu> Was *this* what you wanted to tell me last night?
<jussi> no
<jussi> topyli: you fail :P
 * jussi hugs topyli
<topyli> jussi: absolutely. got further validation though, which is always nice
<topyli> also, welcome to the funny farm chu :)
<chu> :)
<jussi> chu: Welcome to HELL :D
<jussi> would you like a drink?
<jussi> :D
<ldunn> We have drinks?
<chu> ldunn: You're not 18.
<ldunn> Hell doesn't have a drinking age. That's part of what makes it hell!
<chu> Good point.
<jussi> hey, I never said anything about alcohol
<Myrtti> yeah, exactly what I need for my personal hell, drunk people ruining their lives... no wait, I already have one, never mind
<chu> Any recommended reading for operator status? I found some stuff on `irchelp.org' but anything more would be appreciated.
<AlanBell> chu: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/12/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t19:59 we will be running a bunch of training sessions like that one again for the new intake of operators
<AlanBell> including setting up a sandpit channel for playing about with kicks and bans and quiets etc
<chu> Awesome, thanks for that.
<Unit193> http://toxin.jottit.com/ *can* be helpful, as can a few others.
<AlanBell> pm spam from abtocus, not sure via which channel
<chu> May I ask some questions in here?
<topyli> chu: or -ops-team, depending on the questions :)
<topyli> ah, you already found it
<Pricey> Unit193: Sorry, 5 in the morning was a little much ;-)
<Unit193> Tue, 05 Jun 2012 05:59:23 -0400
<Unit193> Good for you, actually sleeping.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu levinlavidaloca CoJaBo reports they're PM spamming
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> wasn't Oxymoron the one who was going to write his own OS?
<bazhang> and now he's complaining that user error are bugs in Kubuntu
<ikonia> bazhang: I've given him a final warning, explaining the issue clearly, so this will not continue
<topyli> @btlogin
<elky> hmm, I just got a spam from abrakadabra but can't see them in any channels i'm in.
<elky> spam of the "please come be staff on our server" type
<mrmist> elky: what was the actual content?
<elky> mrmist, PMd
<elky> i'd say they joined somewhere, got the user list, parted. i just haven't found where yet
<mrmist> fiendish!
<jussi> mrmist: you shouldnt abuse your spare account like that :P :P :P
<mrmist> i know :(
<ikonia> @mark #kubuntu almoxarife asking for help - then blew his cover that he's running KDE on mint
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<GridCube> hello, there is a spammer/flooder on #ubuntu-es-cafe called ojitos
<bazhang> GridCube, #ubuntu-irc would be the place to report that
<GridCube> okay
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Do we have a list of aliases for xchat that work?
<AlanBell> dunno, I use irssi, someone might have such a list
<oCean> aliases?
<bkerensa> yeah for the popup dialogs to make things more one click versus typing commands out
<oCean> bkerensa: I use xchat with seveas' chanserv.py, little bit modified
<bkerensa> oCean: ah I'll check it out
<oCean> but that is nothing clickable, but makes commands easier
<oCean> like, /cs r nick removes that nick
<oCean> bkerensa: and welcome btw :)
<Unit193> !chanserv.py | bkerensa
<ubottu> bkerensa: chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<bkerensa> oCean: thanks :)
<oCean> original chanserv.py only works with REMOVE, I added KICK too
<DJones> bkerensa: From http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/12/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t19:59   http://myrtti.fi/xchatalias
<bkerensa> DJones: Do you know how to load the whole list?
<DJones> I don't I use irssi, for that, I just cut & pasted the whole lot in one go, don't know if its the same in xchat
<DJones> Give me a sec, I'll try it in xchat
<DJones> That idea didn't work
<DJones> Just gave me unknown command
<Myrtti> you can't load the list of aliases in xchat
<Myrtti> need to enter them by hand
<Myrtti> might be too much trouble, use chanserv.py.
<bkerensa> Myrtti: just through adding them to the userlist popup right?
<Myrtti> to be honest I have no clue, I've never used xchat
<bkerensa> kk
 * bkerensa will figure it out
<oCean> bkerensa: yeah, I would not recommend the "Userlist buttons..." instead, load chanserv.py and try to work with that
<bkerensa> oCean: I loaded it but it seems to not be working
<oCean> did it say Loaded Chanserv helper.... ?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> but for instance /cs deop bkerensa
<bkerensa> does nothing in a test channel
<oCean> bkerensa: chanserv should be in that channel
<bkerensa> oCean: ahh I got it working now
<Pici> it doesn't need to be, but it does need to be registered channel.
<oCean> Oh! :)
<bkerensa> oCean: do you have a forked version of chanserv.py you wanna share that has the remove and customizations? :)
<oCean> bkerensa: sure, but all I did was adding actual /kick command. Originally seveas uses Freenode's /remove command, my version has /cs k for kick and /cs r for remove
<oCean> bkerensa: http://somedom.com/files/
<oCean> bkerensa: also, I started out with seveas' 2.1 version, his current version is 2.2.1, so you might be better off using his anyway.
<oCean> it's over, we're finished. The site is down and someone is blogging about it
<oCean> might as well go home
<LjL> LordH3lment: troll, or just, uh, really excited about random things that happen? :|
<Jon--> During an altercation with one of the ops, I was banned from #ubuntu. I have two questions : 1) is this a perm ban? and 2) how can I appeal this action? I would like assistance with Ubuntu at the moment and I cannot access the channel.
<Jon--atwork> Please redirect Jon-- question to this user. Thank you for your time/assistance in the matter
<Jordan_U> Jon--atwork: The first step to getting your ban removed is to join this channel and discuss it, so far so good. Do you know why you were banned?
<Jon--atwork> Jordan_U, I was banned because I was speaking to one of the ops with disrespect. Specifically, I believe I called him a "fucking idiot". I understand that this behaviour clashes with the ideals of Ubuntu, and I shouldn't have done so. I was frustrated at the time, it was a mistake.
<Jon--atwork> Apologies for language, just being truthful ^
<AlanBell> not quite what you said, but the details don't matter much
<AlanBell> Jon--atwork: our support channels are there so that volunteers can provide support to others because it is fun to do. It can be frustrating if you have an issue that is not easily progressing to a resolution, however abusing supporters means that it isn't fun any more.
<Jon--atwork> AlanBell, I understand. I actually assist in #ubuntu about half the time and am there for assistance the other half. I feel like crap for being such a jerk.
<AlanBell> this means people go away and don't give their time to help others, lowering the value of the channel for everyone, this is why we remove people who are agressive towards people who are trying to help them
<AlanBell> you were banned for pretty much identical circumstances almost exactly two years ago as well
<AlanBell> please try to remain unbanned well past June 2014
<IdleOne> 2076 would be better :)
<Jon--atwork> AlanBell, I'll give it at least 3 this time ;D. Kidding aside, I'll behave.
<Jon--atwork> AlanBell, Does that mean that the ban will be revoked?
<IdleOne> Jon--atwork: sit tight for a few :)
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> not sure if you are familiar with the guidelinesbut you might want to take a look
<IdleOne> while you wait
<IdleOne> Jon--atwork: can you please join #ubuntu now
<Jon--atwork> IdleOne, Workec
<Jon--atwork> Worked*
<Jon--atwork> Thanks IdleOne AlanBell.
<IdleOne> sure thing. have a good night
<IdleOne> Jon--atwork: If you could part this channel so that we don't lose track of who needs helping that would be great.
<bkerensa> ello cprofitt
<h00k> bkerensa: welcome
<bkerensa> h00k: hello
 * h00k reviews email
<h00k> oh cool, #ubuntu
<Unit193> h00k: Where am I new in? ;)
<h00k> Unit193: I...uh...
 * h00k clears throat
<h00k> Unit193: oh, you're in #xubuntu and #xubuntu-offtopic, yes?
<Unit193> Darn, you remembered.  Did you end up applying for the IRCC position though?
<h00k> Unit193: uh
<h00k> *cough*
<h00k> no.
<h00k> I'm a bit preoccupied attempting to change companies I work for :(
<Unit193> Alright, was just following up. :)
<h00k> Unit193: however...I have some time right now..
<h00k> but. feh.
<h00k> late.
<h00k> Unit193: Next time around. Promise.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-06
<bazhang> * r0b- (~rob@76.235.215.133
<bazhang> seems like a ban is in order there
<bazhang> ah you got it.
<bazhang> <aspierob> Is utah banned?
<jussi> yes! :P
<DJones> 09:35 < ^Phantom^> how am i banned in #ubuntu after not being there for almost a year From -ot, is that a case of pointing them here?
<AlanBell> DJones: yes
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Good Morning
<bkerensa> :D
<^Phantom^> I was asked to join here by DJones
<DJones> Hi ^Phantom^ Hopefully can get you sorted out
<^Phantom^> Thanks
<^Phantom^> If I suddenly poof, it's due to the upgrade process
<^Phantom^> I haven't really been into the main channel for a little under a year
<^Phantom^> and upon joining tonight it says I'm banned
<AlanBell> Feb 23 2012, but it seems longer
<^Phantom^> I can't recall what I may have done last time I was in there to get myself banned
<AlanBell> you were posting stuff like
<AlanBell> <^Phantom2^> Hi ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<^Phantom^> Aha
<^Phantom^> I remember that well
<Tm_T> 4 months != year (:
<^Phantom^> A buddy of mine and I were actually posting that all over different irc networks
<^Phantom^> attempting to crash windows xchat clients
<^Phantom^> It was a one to two day thing, and we haven't done it since
<^Phantom^> I will apologize for doing so now.
<^Phantom^> It won't happen again.
<bazhang> ^Phantom^, you have a history of not following the channel guidelines
<^Phantom^> I realize this
<bazhang> not just one instance
<Tm_T> ^Phantom^: I take DOS you just described quite seriously
<^Phantom^> So if the ban is to be permanent, I will not argue against the decision.
<bazhang> how about just following the channel guidelines
<^Phantom^> Okay
<bazhang> read the guidelines and code of conduct links please
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Tm_T> ^Phantom^: I would like to discuss about this with other parties, which is why I would request you to come and ask in few days what we have decided, sounds good?
<^Phantom^> Okay
<Tm_T> decided is a wrong word, but hopefully you get the idea (:
<^Phantom^> Mhm
 * ^Phantom^ watches his upgrade process
<^Phantom^> I apparently need to upgrade the OS three times tonight.
<Tm_T> ^Phantom^: oaight, if you could leave this channel now and come back in few days?
<^Phantom^> Sure
<LjL> chu: unless we can help you with something, please part this channel
<chu> :o
<LjL> chu: ":o" is not a help request now is it!
<chu> Maybe it should be!
<elky> You're such a troll, LjL
<LjL> it's my way to say "i hate you" <3
<chu> He's being cute.
<jussi> lovers tiff ^^^
<chu> You know it.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, multiHYP said: ubottu: idiocy is ok?
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu multiHYP Asks a non-support question, insults people, then calls people who point out his behavior "trolls"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jrib> ikonia: oh is that the new #archlinux-offtopic?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu boboysdadda chatting with his mates about trolling #fedora and #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> jrib: looks that way, just 3 idiots while the channel is quiet
<ikonia> doesn't look the norm
<ikonia> one of the idiots has been banned/kicked so many times he was scared to come back in case freenode k-lined him
<ikonia> hayloto
<ikonia> not sure if he's known
<mneptok> Freenode *should* k: that person
<ikonia> not looked
<mneptok> has anyone given the Fedora people a heads-up?
<ikonia> they figured it out quite quick
<ikonia> they are now applauding him getting banned, so enjoy
<ikonia> 16:03 < boboysdadda> just fyi ikonia i'm not a total jerk. was just in the mood  to bug someone
<h00k> well that's nice.
<Pici> no idea what flexnet is though
<ikonia> don't know
<ikonia> I don't actually trust what this guy is saying if I'm honest
<Pici> oh, it is what I think it is, lame.
<Pici> er, stupid.
<ikonia> what is it ?
<Pici> Flexnet is a thing used for licensing of some more costly windows applications
<ikonia> oh, never heard of it
<cprofitt> I thought flexnet was for Advanced Metering of Infrastructure Systems
<cprofitt> but there is likely more than one
<cprofitt> could be this too - http://www.flexnet.org/
<Pici> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FlexNet_Publisher
<Pici> "Due to the inappropriate way the Digital rights management (DRM) works in FlexNet Publisher, it damages bootloaders; this makes FlexNet Publisher incompatible with drives encrypted with TrueCrypt[4] and renders Linux-based systems unable to boot"
<jussi> ouch
<mneptok> seems more brittle than Flex.
<jussi> mneptok: !
<jussi> just thhe man I wanted to talk to
<jussi> mneptok: could you link me to that script you had about beer?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from nino)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (nino ching he's been flooding for severald days ignoring the warnings)
<jussi> thatll work also
<Myrtti> feel free to undo mine
<Myrtti> thanks
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<Myrtti> I'll return back to shivering
<Fuchs> :(
<mneptok> jussi: unsurprisingly ... http://mneptok.com/beer.pl
 * AlanBell waves in the direction of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2012-June/001547.html
<bkerensa> hmmm
<chu> I'm pretty impressed by that title AlanBell
<chu> (Whether ot not you had anything to do with that, I don't know)
<AlanBell> :) I wrote the title, then thought "no, that is too silly, I will think of something better" then wrote the email, then hit send
<chu> I haven't actually made it *past* the title yet actually :p
<mneptok> AlanBell: +r has no chance to survive make your time.
<Jordan_U> All your mode +r belong to us.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<mega0wn3r> can someone help me straighten out my uid?
<mega0wn3r>  I used the boot fix cd and now my uid is wrong
<AlanBell> sounds like a support issue you should ask in #ubuntu
<mega0wn3r> I'm banned
<mega0wn3r> from #ubuntu #xubuntu and #kubuntu
<AlanBell> gosh
<AlanBell> well I am done for the day, mega0wn3r you might like to come back tomorrow some time if there is nobody else available right now to discuss the ban issue
<mega0wn3r> k
<bkerensa> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-07
<ubottu> lkj called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Madpilot> AlanBell, no urgency, but I am still active on IRC at least a few times a week and was interested in maintaining my #ubuntu (and elsewhere) ops. jussi was looking into reinstating me on LP at some point, I let my memberships lapse in a fit of inattention over the winter.
<bazhang> gapspark using the start key logger (some kind of exploit) and via PM denies it was he who issued the command
<bazhang> perhaps the keys typed themselves
<Jordan_U> What's with the sudden influx of random offtopic comments in #ubuntu ?
<bkerensa> Anyone with #ubuntu privileges about?
<bkerensa> disregard
<Corey> bkerensa: Yup.
<Corey> :-)
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> good good
<Corey> bkerensa: But you're doing fine.
<Corey> Let me know if he doesn't improve.
<bkerensa> Just trying to make sure it didnt escalate but yeah if it heats up Ill ping
<Corey> Yeah, I'm arguably one of the slowest to ban most days.
<Corey> Jon--: Howdy.  Can we help with anything?
<Jon--> fanta has been repetitively warned for inflammatory comments towards those trying to assist him. He's continuing to be quite arrogant. Could I get an official warning or something please? I don't appreciate helping people and having them act like an arrogant ass.
<Jon--> Just did it again. I'm pretty sure the guy is trolling.
<bkerensa> Jon--: We are addressing it
<Jon--> Thanks.
<Corey> bkerensa: What a delighful individual.
<bkerensa> Indeed
<Tm_T> bkerensa: welcome to our typical day (:
<bkerensa> Tm_T: :)
<Corey> Yeah, that's enough of that.  Ten minute tempquiet.
<Tm_T> Jon shouldn't have go with that attitude on PM either
<Tm_T> just pointless escalation
<Corey> whois !fasta
<Tm_T> or is provocation the word I'm looking for
<Corey> Yeah, I think it's a not particularly clever troll.
<DJones> I would say you're right with provacation, seeing somebody has a short fuse, its not the best to provoke them
<Tm_T> more along the lines of "there's no excuse for bad behaviour"
<Tm_T> and provocating like that IS bad behaviour
<bkerensa> indeed... I had considerd asking ActionParsnip to drop it since it was clear fasta was not satisfied with the responses of anyone
<Tm_T> it also makes all work on catalysing quite useless
<Tm_T> had anyone contacted Jon-- on this matter? if no, I could
<Tm_T> oaight, on my way
<bkerensa> is there a wiki page on using btlogin?
<bkerensa> gnight
<ikonia> please note I've just removed atomicspark from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, freddy__ said: ubottu: yes ... but I have gnome and is satisfied with that ...
<elky> he'd fit right in in defocus, i don't know why he doesn't use them to blurt random things at.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Ormie said: ubottu, Ubuntu is based on Debian, you terrible liar!
<DJones> Ormie sure is having with factoids in -bots, I think he's trying to call every possible factoid
<Fuchs> he is also in #ubuntu-offtopic, playing around a bit
<Pici> Hopefully not as much now.
<ikonia> getting a bit bored of it
<Ormie> You got the message from ubottu?
<ikonia> yes, and you're pasting it into #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ormie> YIKES! HOT
<Ormie> I am in trouble!
<Fuchs> strange fellow
<Pici> Yep. Seems harmless though, thankfully.
<Fuchs> not entirely according to my logs, no
<Fuchs> but today he was, yes
<Pici> Fuchs: oh, hm.
<Pici> I haven't put my old logs back on this server yet.
<Fuchs> used to spam in other channels, it seems. Probably was what he was refering to in #ubuntu-offtopic earlier. Might have also been in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> Pici: you had to ask !
<Pici> ikonia: hopefully this will keep him focussed instead of bouncing off the walls like a hyperactive monkey.
<ikonia> Pici: I see your thinking....
<LjL> Pici has a transparent head?
<Fuchs> with tiny gears in it?
<Pici> LjL: *groan*
<ikonia> he's like the cylon things with the purple/clear skull
<ikonia> lucifer series or whatever they where called
<Pici> spoilers!
<Tm_T> yay for very laggy connections
<Tm_T> ping between 30 and 40 seconds isn't that bad, is it?
<LjL> Tm_T: it's fine
<LjL> Tm_T: you're using IP over avian carriers, right?
<Tm_T> yes, ofcourse
<Tm_T> how else I would have mobile connection, huh?
<Tm_T> I remember this bus should have taken a different route, brrrh
<Tm_T> nah, brrrhh
<Unit193> -wii nino
<nino> hi
<Unit193> Hello, something we can help you with?
<nino> yes
<nino> i have got a problem
<Unit193> If it is a support question, you would be better off asking in #ubuntu as this is not a support channel.
<nino> the problem is i dont know how change the mode of xchat
<Tm_T> Unit193: see the other channel
<chu> IdleOne: You around? can you deal with wawowe3 in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-08
<IdleOne> chu: yes, no i can't :P
<chu> :)
<chu> Admittedly, I thought he was going to be a problem, considering his entrance to #ubuntu
<bazhang> it's still early days
<genii-around> Have they previously been a problem?
<chu> I don't believe so. But if you look at what he did upon entering #ubuntu...
<genii-around> Ah, I see now. Attention seeker
<elky> <wawowe3> fucking fudge <-- that?
<bazhang> <shahriyarguliyev> Ugly_Duck: ubuntu server is not for free
<elky> wawowe's comment honestly looks like an attack of wrongwindow
<bazhang> he's installed his OS, and now is just spreading nonsense
<chu> elky: Yes perhaps.
<bazhang> seems like total attention hungry-itis-ness
<bazhang> <wawowe3> so i'll go to #ubuntu
<bazhang> gee, wonder if he plans on trolling some more (which he just admitted to doing)
<chu> *If* he starts something there, I would imagine he's had enough warning...
<elky> <wawowe3> elky: lik it <-- there's a limited number of interpretations for that, yes?
<chu> That wasn't hard to predict.
<genii-around> I guess they got what they asked for
<wawowe3> suppose i was a little too much
<bazhang> wawowe3, what do you need
<wawowe3> k, well i may  help   if  i'm unbanned
<bazhang> wawowe3, unbanned from where, why were you banned in the first place
<wawowe3> bazhang: banned for being a jackass
<wawowe3> bazhang: from offtopic
<bazhang> wawowe3, from Where
<wawowe3> bazhang: and i guess by extension #buntu
<bazhang> wawowe3, help what. offtopic is a chat channel. no help needed there
<bazhang> wawowe3, you yourself admitted you were there to troll
<wawowe3> bazhang: thank you for you're being somthign other
<wawowe3> bazhang: oh, yea.. fuck me
<wawowe3> bazhang: nvm cya
<bazhang> ?
<wawowe3> i'm gonna curse heere and ther
<bazhang> not for long
<wawowe3> but i'm not gonna fuck people up
<wawowe3> on purpose
<bazhang> wawowe3, just exit the channel
<chu> Haha
<hobgoblin> morning - not sure who or where to tell but in #ubuntu-docs Pro100 links to similar rubbish/spam we get on the forums
<bioterror> what brings forestpiskie here
<bioterror> oh ;)
<hobgoblin> that :)
<hobgoblin> gone so I assume it was one of you :)
<hobgoblin> cya :)
<DJones> Pro100 had posted something in #u about 10 minutes ago, but couldn't work out what language it was
<AlanBell> not a language, just someone pasting a bunch of characters with accents on, just to prove they can
<DJones> That would explain why none of translate sites could recognise it
<oCean> (:
<bazhang> <dasleo> Guest27250 reinstall, is recomended
<bazhang> and telling people to "google it"
<Madpilot> argh, brain like sieve. what's the syntax for aliasing something in ubottu?
<bkerensa> Good Night Folks
<DJones> Madpilot: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Aliasing_one_factoid_to_another "!foobar is <alias> foo"
<Madpilot> thanks DJones
<Tm_T> just don't do it the wrong way (:
<Madpilot> got it sorted, and triple-checked the docs before I set it up. Couldn't remember which order you put the alias/actual factoid in...
<bazhang> <abhilash> for avoiding amplification attack
<bazhang> is that Ddos?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1652 users, 0 overflows, 1652 limit))
<LjL> k-rad rambling in #ubuntu
<bazhang> lives are at stake
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Ormie said: Ubottu is here? That is my worst nightmare
<genii-around> Heh
<Pici> .......
<Pici> I'd be heh-ing too if we didn't have to deal with him and the bot yesterday.
 * Fuchs hands poor Pici a pony
<Pici> pdpc.professional.pici.pony
<Myrtti> you can now add the pony into your account metadata
<Myrtti> like I have my languages and Nintendo 3DS Streetpass Friend ID
<knome> :F
<Myrtti> whut?
<Pici> I have my gpg key id, url, and launchpad profile already in there :)
<Myrtti> perfectly valid use :-)
<genii-around> Pici: Guess I missed that
<Fuchs> I maybe should add my 3ds FC, but I already have plenty of info in there
<Myrtti> Pici: I believe we are generous and don't limit the amount of metadata you can have :-D
<Fuchs> even though I removed the rainbow recently
<Pici> A while ago I had the Ubuntu logo, processed through img2txt with irc color codes stuck in there.
<knome> Myrtti, nuthin'
<Myrtti> NO SCRIMPING AND SAVING IN FREENODE
<Myrtti> we don't even charge you for using the network!
<knome> where's that policy written?
<PriceChild> We don't have to write it down anywhere do we? :-(
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I hope not, I dropped my etch-a-sketch and now it's broken
<Fuchs> :(
<Fuchs> draw it on your 3ds!
<bkerensa> Morning
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> <scorpion> bazhang: i think my system is still using windows
<bazhang> ubuntu is not that much changed afaik
<bazhang> <scorpion> bazhang: how can i be an ubuntu guru?
<bazhang>  [farid_] (~smuxi@94.200.1.168): Farid  same user
<Jordan_U> LjL: Why the +o just there?
<LjL> Jordan_U: because i didn't yet feel i kicking, but i felt like making it unequivocally clear i wasn't just suggesting him things.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1669 users, 2 overflows, 1671 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1670 users, 2 overflows, 1672 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1639 users, 4 overflows, 1643 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-09
<Madpilot> ah, the joy of users trying to run before they can walk. Wants to install "only those packages I want, not what someone else thinks I should want", doesn't know what X is or the difference between Gnome 3/Unity/Gnome Shell...
<elky> getting confused about dependencies i assume
<elky> "but it's making me install OTHER things too!!!"
<Madpilot> probably will, we haven't gotten that far yet
<elky> I usually just explain that the one thing they want is in lots of pieces, because some of those pieces can be reused in other things.
<genii-around> I find if you set APT::Install-Recommends off it cuts down a lot of unnecessary cruft
<bazhang> cmd.exe cmd for ubuntu plz
<chu> :)
<bazhang> he's going to port itunes to dosbox with cmd.exe
<genii-around> bazhang: Yes, I know!!
<chu> genii-around: You're far too kind.
<genii-around> bazhang: I almost rolled off my chair when you said that
<genii-around> Anyhow dosbox is cool in it's own way. You can actually run an entire install of Win 3.1 and 3.11WFW under it without issue
<bazhang> darkenvy is running an eol vps(sp?) and has made some odd requests. why he would need to install java on that I'm not sure
<chu> What's the factoid which is something like "When responding to someone prefix the message with their name (use <TAB>)"?
<bazhang> it's !tab , or !who
<Madpilot> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chu> I think !who was what I was thinking:)
<bazhang> ormie has a bit of a history of trolling
<bazhang> trying to find some of his other nicks (one being floodbot9)
<genii-around> frogonwheels seems to be patiently dealing with them
<chu> So sorry bazhang, what have you gotten yourself into.
<bazhang> this is nothing
<bazhang> wait til you meet <serial troll name here>
<bazhang> <wolfgang_> bazhang, i dont have money or time or a car im 13  <--- why he cannot take it into the shop to see if it supports 8GB ram
<Madpilot> lshw was inconclusive?
<bazhang> I took it to hardware channel to stop flooding #ubuntu
<bazhang> he wants to buy a lot of ram, yet cannot afford busfare
<genii-around> bazhang: Well, that does explain I suppose their narrow focus
<bazhang> <Jester86_Mobile> hey does anyone know of a transparent text editor or IDE.  Not just nano ran in terminal - I want to be able to watch a movie in the background and write code over top of it
<bazhang> EMACS!
<Flannel> er.... you can still run nano in a transparent terminal?
<chu> bazhang: Which is none? :p
<chu> Where is dax when I need him.
<bazhang> #freenode
<Mamarok> AlanBell: just sent you a mail, could you please verify with riddell
<Mamarok> gah, and there we go again, my mail bounces...
 * Mamarok shakes fist at Launchpad for trying to destroy her very identity
<Myrtti> Mamarok: you sent it to the list
<DJones> I suspect that has gone to everybody on the ubuntu-irc list
<Myrtti> yup
<Mamarok> well, yes, as I replied to that mail
<Myrtti> alright, if that was your intention
<Mamarok> yes, definitely
<Myrtti> "nickname: just sent you a email" vs. "just sent email to the list" was a bit misleading then ;-)
<Mamarok> well, yeds, but I am fighting at getting my subscriptions sorted out with a mail address change since several months now, which was pretty flawless in most parts but an utter mess in Launchpad
<Mamarok> and I am not done with the surprises as the mail today shows
<AlanBell> no problem, will sort it out later
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from BlueChaos)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Mkaysi said: !mint-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<IdleOne> !mint-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<ubottu> dlentz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> dlentz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<AlanBell> Mamarok: you should be fully reinstated now
<AlanBell> and I renewed you in kubuntu-offtopic
<BarkingFish> Good evening ops, would you mind awfully, keeping an eye on IBMHPGOOGLE in #kubuntu please? It looks like his connection is on the fritz, he's in and out like a moth in a wardrobe :)
<BarkingFish> he musta joined and parted 10 times or more in under 5 minutes so far
<BarkingFish> perhaps possibly even a gentle nudge into ##fix_your_connection wouldn't go amiss? :)  But I won't tell you your job, you know it far better than I do :P  Thanks!
<Mamarok> AlanBell: thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-10
<bazhang> John111, hi
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> My account banned
<mah454> please release me
<Ormie> What's this channel for?
<chu> "This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only"
<Ormie> what do you mean?
<Ormie> nvm
<mah454> <Ormie> #ubuntu
<mah454> Ormie I beed in #ubuntu
<mah454> Ormie why my account banned ?!!!
<IdleOne> mah454: you are banned because you posted a dangerous command to #ubuntu
<mah454> IdleOne, Please open my account !
<IdleOne> Why did you post that dangerous command when you knew it was dangerous?
<mah454> IdleOne, I  don't know !
<mah454> IdleOne, please ! I need help for remastering ubuntu !
<IdleOne> !remaster | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<chu> Should have thought about this before posting a dangerous command :/
<IdleOne> !remaster > mah454
<ubottu> mah454, please see my private message
<IdleOne> there is all the help you can get for remastering ubuntu. not going to remove the ban at this time. Please part this channel and in the future think before you hit the ENTER key.
<mah454> IdleOne, Ok , How can join to #ubuntu ? what is your idea ?
<IdleOne> you can't. you are banned. I think you should take some more time and think about why you did what you did. come back in a few days and we can talk about it again.
<mah454> IdleOne, My account banned 6 week ago !
<IdleOne> correct
<mah454> so i must wait ?!!!
<IdleOne> yes, until you can tell me why you posted a dangerous command knowing it was dangerous.
<mah454> IdleOne, I forget ! what command ?
<IdleOne> I'm not going to repost it here
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> you can look it up yourself
<IdleOne> Like I said, come back when you know why you you knowingly posted a dangerous command.
<IdleOne> it was on April 23 2012
<IdleOne> mah454: Please part this channel.
<mah454> IdleOne, come back ...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<bazhang> ormie seems on a rampage of offtopic-ness on the various support channels
<chu> Unfortunately, yes.
<bazhang> #kubuntu
<bazhang> <Ormie> if you are new to linux, don't touch the terminal yet. It's too powerful
<bazhang> at one point he did , in fact, /nick to floodbot9
<chu> Yep
<IdleOne> @mark Ormie constantly off topic in #ubuntu #kubuntu ... wants to be an op.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> Jordan_U: is it valid to keep ban 47051 active? I'm going over some "expired" bans, but I'm hesitating since it says "forwarded to ircc"
<elky> oCean, given the attitude in the log on bantracker, I wouldn't be letting them back in without indication they plan to follow the rules.
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu Chuck_Norris very poor help and unprofessional attitude, calling others noob etc
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> he's been at that all week
<chu> Is this just a way of keeping notes about certain users?
<LjL> chu: usually negative notes, but yes
<LjL> chu: technically it logs an entry in the bantracker without a ban actually happening
<chu> Yeah, I wasn't sure if you should only mark when there's a ban or what, but if this is a sort of way to keep an eye on potentially dodgey users, that's pretty good.
<LjL> chu: when a ban actually happens, then it's much better to log a comment inside the actual ban rather than use @mark
<Joselin> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello Joselin, how can we help you?
<Joselin> i have a problem
<JoseeAntonioR> Joselin: Please, mention it.
<Joselin> how can i change the mode ubuntu to windows
<JoseeAntonioR> !support | Joselin
<ubottu> Joselin: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Joselin> i dont know it
<Joselin> it is very difficult
<JoseeAntonioR> Joselin: Por favor, para soporte únase a #ubuntu-es, emitiendo el comando "/j #ubuntu-es" sin comillas.
<Joselin> no sabia que se podia hablar español
<JoseeAntonioR> Joselin: Yo hablo español. Por favor, únase al canal.
<Joselin> que canal?
<mcloy> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Joselin: Como mencionado anteriormente, únase a #ubuntu-es, escribiendo "/j #ubuntu-es" sin comillas.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, mcloy, how can we help you?
<Joselin> jfngnhv
<Joselin> bvht
<Joselin> b
<mcloy> it has quite alot time since iam banned in ubuntu / kubuntu / ubuntu-server / maybe others. JoseeAntonioR  can you remove the ban
<Myrtti> mcloy: could you wait few minutes so we can finish off with Joselin
<Myrtti> thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> Joselin: Por favor, deja de hacer spam, y únete al canal #ubuntu-es.
<Joselin> vale
<JoseeAntonioR> Joselin: Te agradeceré también partas de este canal.
<mcloy> Myrtti offcourse.
<Joselin> no
<Joselin> quiero estar aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> Joselin: Tenemos una política de no-idle, por lo tanto no puedes estar aquí sin ser un operador. Por favor, deja este canal.
<Joselin> tu no tienes op solo voz
<Myrtti> so where were we
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, please continue, mcloy.
<mcloy> JoseeAntonioR I was banned. can you unban me?
<Myrtti> mcloy: JoseeAntonioR is here due to upcoming IRCC elections and can't remove your ban.
<mcloy> Myrtti oh ok.
<mcloy> Myrtti can you?
<Myrtti> mcloy: technically and theoretically yes, although right now I'm semi-incapasitated by flu and don't really have attention span for anything
<Tm_T> mcloy: do you remember why you were banned?
<mcloy> Tm_T Myrtti i think for cross posting
<mcloy> Myrtti thanks. you may run the command or ask a fellow if investigation is needed?
<Tm_T> mcloy: I'm here for that
<mcloy> Tm_T ok
<Tm_T> mcloy: do you remember the discussions we had last time?
<mcloy> Tm_T not with you specifically. i just remember that i was told to return after 2 weeks. and i think 2 weeks has been paswed
<mcloy> passed.
<Tm_T> I remember I removed your ban from #ubuntu two weeks ago
<Tm_T> and you did end up being banned again
 * Tm_T is reading logs to make sure the facts are in the table
<mcloy> Tm_T the very next day. and by the same ops (coinsidently)
 * mcloy coughs..
<Tm_T> if it wasn't him, it would have been me
<Tm_T> so you do suggest it wasn't your doings that got you banned?
<mcloy> Tm_T thats why everyone else says. i appriciate the culture
<mcloy> i was in the mistake. i confess
 * mcloy coughs again.
<Tm_T> so why you bring up who has banned you?
<Tm_T> and you can leave those "coughs" away
<mcloy> just for record as you asked to recall
<Tm_T> allright
<mcloy> Tm_T if the coughs disturb you. ok
<Tm_T> they do not disturb me, but they do not provide anything constructive to this discussion
<Tm_T> but you do not remember lenghty discussions we had in private or here? strange
<mcloy> Tm_T that i remember.
<mcloy> most..
<Tm_T> anyway, here's how I see this situation, comment if you see it differently
<Tm_T> you got banned for crossposting and your attitude on when was told not to do that some time ago. after being banned for several weeks, we had lenghty discussion in several paces until I unbanned you, although you kept blaming ikonia of your doings
<Tm_T> ...only to crosspost the next day
<Tm_T> this lead you being banned again, you did admit you crossposted but you lied about the details
<Tm_T> and when you weren't unbanned immediately, you began harrassing our ops on multiple channels
<Tm_T> correct?
<mcloy> i would say it was a coinsidence or my mistake.  ididnt knew my text was going to the channel. i asked users tha can anyone see me. i was new to irc. i didnt knew to take care to that extent. which i will in future.. if you unban me now. and i dont have any problem with ikonia now. sorted out.
<Tm_T> you crossposted first, asked after that
<mcloy> Tm_T      ^  i was new to irc. i didnt knew to take care to that extent. which i will in future.. if you unban me now
<ikonia> Tm_T: if I may
<ikonia> I feel it worth pointing out that mcloy has not managed to grasp the irc workings in other channels also
<ikonia> cross posting his questions in #postfix #sendmail ##linux and many others
<Tm_T> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> so even after being banned for cross-posting in #ubuntu he still continues knowing is's bad
<ikonia> Tm_T: done, thank you
<Tm_T> mcloy: being explained what crossposting is and why it's not allowed in our channels, you still did it, in our channels
<mcloy> Tm_T do you require any comments from me on that?
<Tm_T> please do
<mcloy> "iam sorry Tm_T, it wont happen again"
<Tm_T> that's not enough anymore
<mcloy> what else is needed?
<Tm_T> same than last time
<Tm_T> that you show you can follow the rules in other channels
<mcloy> after the postfix sendmail and linux matter. i have.
<ikonia> that was only a few days ago
<mcloy> a week or more?
<ikonia> no
<Tm_T> mcloy: good, you have few days done, show several months next
<ikonia> a few days, just before the weekend
<mcloy> Tm_T you mean you are not going to unban me unless i show it for several months?
<Tm_T> mcloy: correct
<Tm_T> also, I don't want to hear excuses from you anymore
<mcloy> Tm_T ok
<rules> follow me and everything will be alright :-)
<mcloy> rules ok..
<mcloy> rules what do you want me to do?
 * LjL raises eyebrows
<Tm_T> mcloy: he was trying to be funny
<Tm_T> mcloy: anything else you need or is the continuation clear for you now?
<mcloy> "IF" this is injustice to me. i pray that Tm_T and ikonia would suffer for this. and if its not (God knows better) than you dont have to worry at all. thank you.
<mcloy> i would leave
<Tm_T> have a nice day
<mcloy> i alwasy do
<Tm_T> well that was pleasant
<Tm_T> @mark mcloy tried to get the ban off, seems like attitude or behaviour hasn't changed enough for that yet
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> DNFTT called the ops in #ubuntu (please hang yourself ,,, UBUNTU will die soon from a virus pandemy please switch to WINDOWS 7 and enjoy safety and stability of the sistem!!!)
<chu> Umm, anyone active?
<ikonia> yup
<chu> Also, I see DJones :)
<chu> So, I need not worry about that one.
<ikonia> all sorted
<ubottu> feed_the_troll called the ops in #ubuntu (please hang yourself ,,, UBUNTU will die soon from a virus pandemy please switch to WINDOWS 7 and enjoy safety and stability of the sistem!!!)
<Myrtti> for now
<jrib> what's with ubuntu-fr pming me when I take actions in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> jrib: bot testing
<ikonia> just ignore for now
<ricky1> I have a question about installing Gerix on Ubuntu 12.04, here is a link to the question.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034595/
<LjL> ricky1: this is #ubuntu-ops, not #ubuntu - you have been redirected here because you spammed #ubuntu. may i ask you why?
<ricky1> I asked a long question before i knew to use ubuntu pasebin
<LjL> ricky1: you didn't ask a long question, you pasted the numbers from 1 to i-don't-know-how-much into the channel, each on a separate line :|
<chu> If it matters, 6
<ricky1> actually go look under the numbers, there is text but its no big deal ill just grap a new IP and ask away
<LjL> chu: that's only before he was stopped by the floodbots, he continued :P
<chu> true :p
<LjL> ricky1: oh, i intended to remove the ban if it was a genuine mistake
<LjL> ricky1: but since you prefer to evade the ban, by all means try
<ricky1> allright sounds good to me.
<ricky1> thanks for the intention to remove the ban :P
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu ricky1 This is "fff" saying his flooding of #ubuntu was a mistake (which I can believe), but then threatening to ban evade before I could even explain that the ban would be removed. Oh well.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * LjL pretends he didn't see him rejoining #ubuntu and asking
<Myrtti> LjL: you are going soft
<ikonia> he's even using the same ip
<ikonia> he must be the worst evader
<chu> lol
<LjL> he's not using the same IP, or the ban would keep him out :P
<ikonia> I thought you'd removed it
<ikonia> ahh it is different
<AlanBell> wonder if the packager left anything interesting in the svn history they accidentally put in the .deb file
<ikonia> it's a goosed package from what I'm seeing
<ikonia> bit sloppy on the install script
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-03
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (we have a problem with fishedhoo pm'ing users.)
<DJones> Can somebody remove/ban cease in -ot
<DJones> Just had to ban them from -uk
<DJones> Thanks funkyHat
<DJones> ok, #ubuntu* troll hitting multiple channels
<DJones> Started in uk, hit -ot followed by -touch
<bazhang> whats the nick
<DJones> cease
<jbroome> that nick is currently offline
<DJones>  gateway/web/freenode/ip.178.73.202.76
<DJones> Probably hit & run, ip resolves to sweden
<bazhang> those darn Swedes!
<DJones> Thought they were targetting channels I was in after banning them from -uk, but then they hit -touch which I'm not in
<DJones> Appears to back using a different ip and the nick fluids
<bazhang> now in #freenode
<DJones> 17:42 < fluids> ban webchat pls
<jbroome> i actually agree with that. :)
<jbroome> the opinion expressed is solely that of jbroome and does not represent freenode, freenode staffers, or anyone else
<DJones> Possibly related to exatsssl who's just been banned in -uk for multiple 'NIGGERS' lines
<bazhang> fluids has quit (Disconnected by services)
<bazhang> right after the demand
<DJones>  exatsssl!2ef65a57@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.246.90.87
<DJones> Must be a full moon today
<bazhang> marching language! ya da de da dadda duh
<genii> I still think that planetary alignment thing might also be having residual effects
<genii> Could anyone help me test this recompiled Quassel in -sandbox? I need 2-3 people to see if when I try to remove a nonexistant name whether it kicks * or just does something else now like give a chanserv error
<genii> Jordan_U is already there but no one else
<DJones> Just joined
<genii> Test was successful. If it wasn't everyone would have got booted :)
<fowl> hi i asked a question in #ubuntu several times, nobody responded, so i called them fags to see if they could hear me (they could)
<fowl> does #ubuntu hate homosexuals, or hate me, if the latter, what can i do to alleviate this h8
<bazhang> fowl, hi
<genii> fowl: They do not hate either. The philosophy of Ubuntu is tolerance. So racial/religious/homophobic behaviour ( such as calling the channel "fags" even in jest ) is disruptive and against the rules.
<fowl> if you didnt hate homosexuals, you wouldn't get offended at being called a fag
<bazhang> fowl, there's nothing to discuss. please exit the channel
<fowl> fuck me off
<fowl> break it off in my asshole and leave me bleeding
<Pici> What a polite young man.
<jbroome> who would have thought that's how that account would have played out
<bazhang> since when does side by side = wubi
<cprofitt> wow,... fowl was looking for the ban hammer
<bazhang> side by side means a true dual boot afaik
<bazhang> wubi means bleh
<cprofitt> bazhang: I always thought of side by side as meaning host + guest
<cprofitt> so I could run them side by side... not run one at boot then reboot to get the other one
<bazhang> thats interesting cprofitt ; I always thought of them dual boot, but never wubi
<cprofitt> yeah... I never considered wubi in my equations
<cprofitt> I saw no need fo rit
<genii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi looks useful in this instance. But i think they'd need handholding during the process.
<bazhang> he is giving very confusing info
<cprofitt> bazhang: what channel? #ubuntu
<bazhang> cprofitt, and #xubuntu cross-posting, yeah
<bazhang> dirk just does not listen. holstein in #xubuntu explained very clearly a day or so before how changing swap / DE / WM will not give him a faster better video card
<bazhang> and he's repeating the same exact questions in #ubuntu right now
<bazhang> safely delete vmlinuz? seriously?
<genii> Not /vmlinuz and not /boot/vmlinuz
<genii> *Note
<bazhang> <jdoles> Files /vmlinuz /initrd.img and /libnss3.so exist. Can I safely delete those?
<bazhang> a better question would be: will I ever be able to reboot?
<genii> If it's in his root directory grub's not looking there for those files anyhow. Should be in the /boot directory
<Pici> jrib: I tried to tell him that --system doesn't make a $HOME (although my www-data user does have /var/www/ defined for that)
<jrib> Pici: also I think system users end up with /bin/false as shells
<jrib> or at least that's what the info page claims.  All my users, including www-data, seem to have /bin/sh as the shell here
<Pici> mine too
<jrib> he pastebins something else...
<jrib> right, adduser --system does create  a user with shell /bin/false
<DJones> It would be useful if nogal had actually reported the bug properly, rather than just commenting in #u and then quitting the channel
<bazhang> <SpartanF32> Antarctica people
<DJones> I knew I shouldn't have worn shorts
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> I think D jones must have a neural link ot the ubuntuforums
<bazhang> augh typing
<DJones> ?
<DJones> Yuch... Really... 21:20 < ahalverson> neyder: try http://www.pcworld.com/article/2028896/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7.html
 * genii makes some more coffee
<knome> is nantou crossposting?
<Unit193> Doesn't look like it.
<Unit193> You'll remember him better as martinphone of course.
<jrib> Pici: by the way, that ssh issue turned out to be some sort of user error where the authorized_keys weren't properly setup for www-data (though when he created the system user the commands he was running failed to run because shell was /bin/false)
<knome> Unit193, i do, i know the link.
<k1l> !guidelines > Draxelis
<k1l> draxelis clearly doesnt care about rules or suggestions to stick to the guidelines
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-04
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest96393,)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest96393 2nd request please)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest96393,)
<DJones> Going on past history, I suspect 'spazm' whos just been banned from -uk could well hit other ubuntu channels & possibly #freenode
<DJones> For reference - spazm!2ef61029@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.246.16.41
<jbroome> stalker says it's gent00fan, so entirely probabe
<jbroome> probable
<DJones> Was probably exatsssl from yesterday
<DJones> And there goes the -offtopic kick
<jbroome> speak of the devil in #u
<DJones> Anybody with ops in -touch can deal with them?
<jbroome> did they change nicks? i'm not showin spazm online
<DJones> Requested by mhall119 in -irc
<jbroome> Ah, staff isn't on the access list.
<DJones> idoru dealt with it
<mhall119> hello, can I get added to the ops list for #ubuntu-touch?
 * genii blinks
<genii> "<gotwig> can someone tell me how I can use my screen in only black/white mode?"    ...who has a greyscreen monitor?
<DJones> Is it possible to set a wider +q on eg *@gateway/web/feenode/ip.46.246* to catch them, thats been consistent over the last couple of days
<DJones> They seem to hit at 6am and 6pm
<Unit193> I see 188.126.69.98, 178.73.202.76, and 46.246.16.41
<DJones> Ah well, there goes that plan
<Unit193> I think if you ban @*anonymous.at.anonine.com in #ubuntu, the floodbots won't exempt them.
<LjL> uh
<LjL> wait what are you wanting to ban?
<Unit193> Just saying in theory. :P
<LjL> but if they're connecting from the webchat, that won't catch them. to answer DJones on the other hand, no, you can't set a narrower (not really wider) +q on some specific webchat addresses, the floodbots will still exempt
<DJones> I was looking at a wider ban/+q for the spammer thats been hitting -uk from a quick look back on my logs they were using the web gateway from a 46.246.*.* address
<DJones> There's no floodbots in -uk
<DJones> These are the last addresses I can see they've connected from 2ef61029@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.246.16.41 / 2ef65a57@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.246.90.87 / 2ef6163a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.246.22.58
<DJones> And two others :-
<DJones> !2ef61529@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.246.21.41
<DJones> !2ef61151@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.246.17.81
<LjL> oh -uk, i see. i believe Pici has looked at what anonine's address range was exactly
<Unit193> That was a whois on an IP address, doesn't cover full range.
<genii> I feel sorry for those kittens in the tubes
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1669 users, 8 overflows, 1677 limit))
<DJones> Any news on whether its a natural breakage or a ddos attempt
<IdleOne> might want to keep an eye on jacklk  in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<elky> k1l_, are you talking to peokymon?
<k1l_> he did insult me in pm. now another user reports he is getting insulted too
<elky> ipenguin?
<elky> i got pinged because i'm still opped up. i swear i fixed that yesterday...
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-05
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dodyx)
<MrQuist> Can someone unmute me..?
<bazhang> MrQuist, #ubuntu is not a platform for rants/complaints etc
<MrQuist> I know, you just told me.
<bazhang> it's for tech support only
<MrQuist> I just explained to you what happened.
<bazhang> file bugs, ask for help, fine
<bazhang> MrQuist, yes, PM is not logged, this channel is
<MrQuist> Okidokie.
<bazhang> no need for the UBUNTU YAY after each complaint, or complaint at all; "i'm having an issue with xyz; details details details, could someone please assist me?"
<MrQuist> You are right.\
<MrQuist> <MrQuist> I was _really_ frustrated at the moment.
<MrQuist> <MrQuist> i'm sorry
<Tm_T> MrQuist: just remember that there's no excuse for bad behaviour (:
<MrQuist> My parents..? :P hehe i don't know
<Myrtti> so, everything is clear?
<MrQuist> Well, I won't randomly shout out bugs and share my frustration with the world via #ubuntu anymore.
<bazhang> your back in right?
<MrQuist> Yes, thank you.
<bazhang> see you
<MrQuist> Also, *@v22010127734464199.yourvserver.net isn't mine
<bazhang> right
<MrQuist> Neither are sawjig@gateway/* and @staff-247-054.wireless.adelaide.edu.au
<bazhang> more than one person has been +q over time
<MrQuist> I know.
<MrQuist> Didn't know you'd -q them over time.
<Myrtti> great! MrQuist, if everything is clear here, you can now leave this channel :-)
<DJones> May be worth keeping an eye phoquer in #ubuntu, looks to be Mint troll/ranter
<DJones> Sun's come out, so I'm going home to enjoy it
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dmavroid appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Pici> services are down :(
<genii> In #k-ops-monitor floodbots are reporting like: <FloodBotK1> WARNING: NOTICE from FloodBotK2 - [CTCP]PING 1370440542[CTCP ]      but the last 4 numbers keep changing and I don't see any users with these numbers as their names in #k or #k-unregged
<Pici> genii: those are timestamps
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> Looks like the bots are bouncing off each other again
<genii> OK, looks like FloodBotK2 needs a restart because they can't get +o in #kubuntu and keep spamming FloodBotK1. But since they can't make it into -ops-monitor I'm not sure how to restart it.
<genii> It's originating from 174.143.202.182 but I don't know who's box that is ( maybe elky )
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1670 users, 0 overflows, 1670 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1685 users, 0 overflows, 1685 limit))
<genii> @comment 55463 Bot acting up
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1515 users, 7 overflows, 1522 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1506 users, 7 overflows, 1513 limit))
<DJones> Is freenode having more issues? I saw that services had come back online, but still seems to be a lot of disconnects
<bazhang> yes tons
<bazhang> at least chanserv is back
<DJones> ok, just gone +o in case services vanish again
<DJones> Heh, I like christel's answer to 'does chanserv work' - Occasionaly
<bazhang> heh yeah
<DJones> Hmmh, to late to +o in -uk, waiting for our usual troll to start at 6pm
<DJones> I'd suggest a few more people may need to have ops in the main channels in case chanserv goes away again
<DJones> [Global Notice] Welcome to Splitville,  Population: Shrinking -- as you may have noticed the network is suffering under the strain of yet another DDoS  attack, we are working with our sponsors to try curb what we can and apologise for the inconvenience.
<DJones> From Christel
<Tm_T> mhall119: hi
<mhall119> Tm_T: hello
<Tm_Tr> bah, almost works
<Tm_Tr> mhall119: I'm checking what I can do regarding -touch
<Tm_Tr> mhall119: I took some freedom here and gave you op rights, channel owners should assign more ops there though
<mhall119> Tm_Tr: can you tell me who the channel owners are?
<Tm_Tr> mhall119: names oubiwann and corp186 according to chanserv
<mhall119> hmmm, don't recognize either of them
<Tm_Tr> same problem
<Tm_Tr> popey is listed as contact person in the wiki, hmmm
<genii> Probably because he had #ubuntu-phone previously
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (VictorCL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<DJones> gah, when the network goes that crazy, my irssi machine has to be rebooted
<Unit193> Wow.
<DJones> Just becomes unresponsive for irssi, switch to a new screen and I can reboot etc, next time, I'll just try killing irssi, I#m guessing its the stalker.pl script trying to catch up on low memory system
 * genii makes more coffee and hands out the mugs
<_WolfeZ_> Hello
<_WolfeZ_> i cant send to ubuntu cause i wasnt doing good, im sorry for that please unban me! [19:35] <DJones> Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban
<bazhang> _WolfeZ_, why do you want #ubuntu for #debian problems
<_WolfeZ_> bazhang: I`m not, i had a problem with booting debian on ubuntu, so i make my nick like this
<bazhang> booting debian on ubuntu?
<_WolfeZ_> Jeah something like that, i had a problem with my usb
<_WolfeZ_> Im sorry my english isnt verry good im a 14 years old dutch guy!
<bazhang> _WolfeZ_, perhaps it would be easier if you join #ubuntu-nl  for dutch speakers
<_WolfeZ_> bazhang: I am but o ubuntu are more people
<bazhang> _WolfeZ_, /join #ubuntu-nl for now, the quiet on you in #ubuntu wont be lifted at this time
<Myrtti> yes but if you can't clearly explain your problem, you're not going to get any kind of help
<_WolfeZ_> Myrtti: I can explain it, but i dont understand all the heavy words!
<_WolfeZ_> bazhang: Oke, I understand it! It was realy stupid! But yeah I will stay in nl now!
<cprofitt> man... this DDoS attack is causing freenode some issues today
<bazhang> over for now it seems
<bazhang> must be troll o'clock
<bazhang> PC!
<bazhang> I always added a ch sound to the Ci
<Pici> oddly enough, people know me as pc elsewhere.
<bazhang> bizarro
<k1l> i pronounce it as pikki
<bazhang> it's always been Peachy to my hearing
<Pici> Everyone pronounces it differently it seems ;)
<bazhang> heh k1l
<bazhang> is Snype just offering terrible "support"
<k1l_> snype rings my alarmclocks anyway
<bazhang> <tiger_> try ntfs then
<bazhang> augh
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Snype appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dogofman appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Snype appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Snype> so i got banned
<Snype> i was helping people and bazhang said it was all wrong
<Snype> next thing you know he bans me
<Snype> i dont find this appropriate
<Snype> can someone please look into it?
<bazhang> it was all wrong
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Snype appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Snype> no it wasnt
<Snype> idk i just wanted to help
<Snype> and was telling everything i knew
<Snype> atleast i was trying bazhang
<bazhang> thats not what is needed, or appropriate
<Snype> you banning me on the context everything i said was wrong
<Snype> is what is not appropriate
<Snype> you are not valuing the gesture and the spirit
<Snype> and i wanst even wrong in the first place
<Myrtti> if you are trying but aren't sure what you are telling is right, correct our true, then trying is not the right thing to do. being quiet is.
<Myrtti> or true, even
<Snype> i am sure everything i said was correct Myrtti
<Myrtti> sudo gedit is wrong
<Snype> it works
<Snype> i know gksudo is recommended
<Snype> but not mandatory
<jbroome> so does logging in as root, but that's not advised
<Snype> its not a law
<Snype> i login as root all the time
<Myrtti> good luck then.
<AlanBell> we have some guidelines for people who want to offer support
<Snype> this is so going on my blog
<Snype> you guys are killing a very important thing here
<Snype> the attitude
<Snype> there is no point in trying to help with such admins
<Myrtti> please go ahead, do blog
<k1l_> Snype: didnt i just mute you because you misbehaved?
<Snype> no that was long ago
<k1l_> Snype: i suggested you to re-read the guidelines.
<Snype> and you can ban me now
<k1l_> jun 4th is not long ago.
<Snype> i will mother fucker @ Myrtti
<jbroome> there's a ban active now
<k1l_> so dont troll here or in the support channel
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide
<Myrtti> well, that was mean
<bazhang> way past the line
<AlanBell> that was mean
<bazhang> trolling -ot as well I suspect
<bazhang> "does nigus sound racist?" in #u
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-06
<bazhang> "inoperable" ; what a cheery nickname
<bazhang> sudo firefox?   seriously?
<bazhang> <granadosjr> @find Affirming Diversity  <--- is that like a warez search?
<IdleOne> @find is usually used in warez channels
<ubottu> usually is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<IdleOne> :/
<bazhang> heh stupid bot
<bazhang> saucy-backports: that sounds ...wrong
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (buttplug69)
<Tm_T> dealt for now
<bazhang> cholby
<bazhang> two birds one +q
<DJones> :)
<DJones> 12:54 < Town> hi! why u banned me yesterday?
<DJones> Anybody recognise that
<DJones> In #ubuntu connecting via webchat, ip 178.64.47.226 I couldn't spot any bans/removes for the nick or ip
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Town)
<k1l> now i can imagine why he said he was banned last time
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SonikkuAmerica said: !xyzzy is <reply> Nothing happens.
<bazhang> <mercfate> befire of all, describe your problem JohnT
<bazhang> befire!
<bazhang>  [Guest45034] (Guest45034@CPE0013f7ef803c-CM0013f7ef8038.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com): ...    <--- bot?
<bazhang> whoa annoying sambagirl
<bazhang> thats not bot like at all!
<genii> So whaddya think, remove?
<DJones> I'd say either a bot or a script, either way remove
<bazhang> sambagirl: add a desktop to still supported server, its still supported!
<bazhang> augh
<DJones> Thats going to be a problem with the longer cycles of server editions
<bazhang> she's wrong
<genii> We have a crapload of "Guest######" in there. I wonder if they're piling up the bots or something
<bazhang> yeah she is
<DJones> Agreed, but from her point of view, its still going to be supported because the repo's will still be available
<DJones> genii: Could also be from the netsplits that have been going on
<genii> Ah, right
<DJones> And 45034 is back
<genii> Guess first sign of spam I'll +b then
<IdleOne> The underlying OS is supported, but the applications are no longer getting any updates.
<genii> Looks like human this time
<IdleOne> So, she is sorta right but mostly wrong.
<bazhang> <Guest45034>  <--- thats the one I thought was a bot
<bazhang> its not supported
<DJones> Yes, seems to be asking a real question
<bazhang> dylan seems to have trouble with "use iso alone, no winrar"
<IdleOne> bazhang: correct any questions pertaining to 10.04 desktop is not supported.
<bazhang> we need slo-mo 3D rotating ascii for certain answers
<genii> \Hm. reverting to the botlike behaviour again
<DJones> ok, maybe less human responses from 45034, getting back to bot copy/paste responses
<IdleOne> hah, kick ubottu
<DJones> LaRock is a bot/script though going on the response
<bazhang> and he posted it anyway
<bazhang> whattasurprise!
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> :|
<genii> Kids these days. they just don't listen.
<DJones> Wasn't an ubuntu blog
<genii> DJones: Yeah just another troll
<bazhang> <Guest45034> ok i have my main connection in basement how do i bring upstairs
<bazhang> the troll has landed!
<bazhang> * TakeADump has quit (K-Lined)
<genii> The name should have been a hint I guess, seeing as where the url redirect went
<Pricey> http://preview.tinyurl.com/preview.php ftw
<genii> @comment 55481 Bot-like spam behaviour
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> Pricey, nice
<bazhang> quassel has a mouse over feature for links
<bazhang> even youtube if you dont have flashblock
<IdleOne> !list > tuo
<IdleOne> !list > tuo
<genii> ubottu tell tuo about !list
<genii> Hm, maybe without the !
<genii> Meh. elevator repair ppl.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<bazhang> our operators are standing by! most requests take more than 60 seconds!
<genii> But wait! There's more!  .... I keep thinking of those Ronco commercials
<genii> @comment 55491 Bitcoin ad spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> G'nite :)
<elky> a volunteer to LART elkng plz
<IdleOne> op me
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-07
<ubottu> In ubottu, ddosbot said:  Tzunamii here was, is fast
<IdleOne> either ban him or make him an op in the channel
<bazhang> <alien64> some ppl dont have to abide by the rules
<bazhang> trolling?
<bazhang> thought he and Snype were doing that in -ot earlier
<bazhang> or add to your ever growing ban list!
<FearJesus> !ops | But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!
<ubottu> But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> FearJesus called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!)
<ubottu> FearJesus called the ops in #ubuntu (But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!)
<Pricey> I love it when they don't get a response.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (JR198 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<segata_sanshiro> yarr
<segata_sanshiro> anyone here an op in #xubuntu-offtopic?
<pleia2> I was the one who set the ban, and I'm not inclined to remove it due to your behavior and refusal to acknowledge what you did wrong, but you're welcome to explain why you think it should be lifted
<pleia2> (it's in the ban tracker)
<segata_sanshiro> you're awful smug
<segata_sanshiro> i broke no rules
<segata_sanshiro> you're just angry because i was talking baout a topic you seem to hate
<pleia2> I don't have a problem with guns, it's just not really a topic for our channel, particularly when you begin to swear in the course of discussing it
<segata_sanshiro> i didn't swear
<pleia2> 14:22:56 < segata_sanshiro> got to shoot an m-16 once, didnt hit a damn thing
<pleia2> our definitions may differ then
<segata_sanshiro> damn is a PG word, you said the channel was of a  family friendly rating
<IdleOne> We don't use the FCC ratings
<SnowKitty> actually, that's an MPAA rating
<IdleOne> We don't use those either
<tsimpson> it's still irreverent
<IdleOne> you're right it is irrelevant
<IdleOne> So, anyway. the op has decided that your ban will not be lifted at this time. I suggest you take a few days off from that channel and perhaps then return here to discuss the removal of the ban.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> read those before returning.
<SnowKitty> oh i read the rules
<IdleOne> that is good.
<tsimpson> if you read the rules than you'll know that you should have stopped discussing something when asked to by other uses of the channel
<IdleOne> users*
<SnowKitty> i wasnt breaking any rules, someone just didnt like what i was talking about
<SnowKitty> aside from my reckless use of the word damn, i did nothing wrong
<tsimpson> see the "Language and Subject" section
<SnowKitty> and nobody told me that word was unacceptable. most people these days dont even consider it a swear word
<IdleOne> it wasn't the one word but the sum of your entire commentary.
<IdleOne> Was there anything else we could help you with?
<SnowKitty> nope
<SnowKitty> guesss i'll be back later
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-08
<genii> Gnite :)
<Ben64> derp in #ubuntu advising forkbomb and rm /
<Corey> Banned.
<derp> Corey: i'm kidding :P
<IdleOne> get your other nick out of #ubuntu please
<derp> rude.
<IdleOne> You should have behaved to begin with.
<derp> meh
<derp> queue eye roll
<IdleOne> you may go now.
<elky> oh yay, derpycream.
<elky> genii, are you op in -ot currently?
<genii> Probably
<genii> Yup
<elky> ok i need to go do stuff, can you keep an eye on that bag of fun?
<genii> Hehe, OK
<genii> Ok. almost 3am here so I'm out...
<ikonia> apologies all, I just removed someone with a channel with the remove message "please visit #ubuntu-ops to discuss your removal", sorry about that, if he joins please apologies for the mistake and explain this is the wrong channel
<ikonia> my misake/fault, sorry
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ravaillac said: ubottu bot is reading my thoughts...
<Adim>  by peer)
<Adim> * You have been kicked from #ubuntu by jrib (visit #ubuntu-ops if you have questions about your ban)
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<jrib> I spoke with Adim in pm but he's not very receptive
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<jrib> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> jrib called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Tm_T> Adim: you're doing it wrong
<Myrtti> Adim: no, remote help is not allowed.
<Adim> Fuck You!!! No Rule
<Adim> About That
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely Help To
<Pricey> +z?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> might be a remnant of mine
<Snype> Whats up Myrtti
<Snype> What you smoking today? :D
<Myrtti> I've never smoked anything.
<Snype> Oh don't lie.
<Snype> I know it!
<Snype> You smoke sh!t all the t!m3
<DJones> Snype: Stop trolling
<IdleOne> Mind your language please
<Myrtti> I don't know why you bother joining this channel with that attitude
<Snype> Its fun
<Snype> You gotta try it
<Myrtti> I'm sure you'd have better things to do than coming here
<Snype> Sadly I don't
<Snype> My life is sad and miserable
<Snype> And the only pleasure I can draw
<Snype> Is by trolling you my little black gay friend
<Myrtti> you're wrong in so many ways I can't even begin to correct you
<derp> IdleOne: what did i do again?
<IdleOne> you joined the channel
<IdleOne> you may go now.
<derp> no shit sherlock.
<derp> but was it the sup piggies thing i did?
<Tm_T> derp: good night, see you next decade or so
<derp> k
<derp> love you .
<derp> <3
<Tm_T> ♥ indeed (:
<derp> I'll be back on a new IP ? maybe
<Tm_T> doesn't matter, your ban stays
<derp> how long?
<IdleOne> a decade = 10 years.
<derp> nice to know
<Tm_T> well, technically next decade is waiting us in less than 7 years
<derp> so insta-ban when i com on?
<Tm_T> derp: unfortunately until your initial ban is properly resolved
<derp> lol
<derp> bai <3
<ntzrmtthihu777> not sure whether this is worth reporting, but hey.
<ntzrmtthihu777> daftykins> | seriously you highlight me again with that bullshit, go fuck yourself pal.
<elky> where?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I gave him !caps for shouting at someone, and he pm's me with this. *shrug*
<ntzrmtthihu777> #ubuntu
<zykotick9> i assume that ntzrmtthihu777 post a few moments ago in #ubuntu was the contents of a PM with daftykins.  that's kinda a problem, with daftykins.  thanks #ubuntu ops people!
<ntzrmtthihu777> yep. floobot got upset over me, lol
<elky> ntzrmtthihu777, i'm not going to bring him in here to discuss it with you here
<ntzrmtthihu777> elky: ah, lol. just tell me I needa scat and I scat :P
<elky> ^ rickroll script
<elky> in case anyone wondered
<elky> according to daftykins, he was right everyone else was wrong.
<elky> and he's still completely adamant that because he has helped for a long time that he has the right to abuse people like that.
<Myrtti> he couldve been asked nicely
<Myrtti> and hecould have replied better
<elky> he didn't even consider that the person asking may not be a native english speaker
<elky> and apparently this is irrelevant.
<elky> and boring.
<Myrtti> I think I might have sorted him out
<Myrtti> at least I told him off
<elky> heh
<Myrtti> see logs of -uk once they update
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-09
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, violet said: !o4o =~ s/drugs/drugs, Unity/
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Omega11,)
<IdleOne> handled
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1526 users, 6 overflows, 1532 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1527 users, 6 overflows, 1533 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1529 users, 10 overflows, 1539 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from campfire)
<IdleOne> bazhang: I smell some troll.
<IdleOne> Going to bed, good night.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from campfire)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Kai_p_IE said: !10.04 , this is the old ubuntu | Campfire
<Kai_p_IE> i seem to be flooded in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kai_p_IE> i seem to be flooded in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (RobertFaptop,)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (RobertFaptop, profanity)
<Snype> Myrtti, wanna smoke shit with me bro?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-02
<rarar3> is there public list of the bantracker?
<rarar3> trying to figure out why I was banned on #ubuntu
<rww> fixed ^
<Flannel> rww: Why are you doing editing in #u? :P
 * rww shrugs
<rww> imagebin's ad provider has served malware. alternatives to imagebin, anyone?
<valorie> I usually use wstaw
<valorie> since it's in my pastebin applet by default
<rww> needs more english :P
<rww> i usually use imgur, so we're going with that unless someone comes up with a better idea
<rww> although imgur is forever and imagebin isn't, so that sucks
<valorie> odd, it is in polish
<valorie> I never use the site itself, sorry
<rww> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/ looks promising
<popey> i tend to use imgur too because it's just easy and I am lazy.
<valorie> there is something easier than dragging an image to a widget?
<valorie> I thought I was the laziest
<Unit193> imgur image.png  is pretty easy.
<valorie> you have to save it, though
<rww> !search imagebin
<ubottu> Found: pastebin, imagebin, screenshot
<valorie> I don't have to save it
<valorie> just drag the image to the pastebin applet
<valorie> and copy the link
<valorie> only way it could be lazier is if klipper automatically got the link
<Unit193> So, "uploading" from one site to another?
<valorie> or like Picard said, "make it so"
<rww> i thought of something easier than dragging an image to a widget
<valorie> Unit193: I think the pastebin applet does the saving in /tmp and does the upload
<valorie> and grabs the link
<rww> a script that automatically screenshots every 10 seconds and puts the URL in a text field in your toolbar
<valorie> oh my
<rww> what could possibly go wrong
<valorie> lol
<valorie> computer.....slowing..........to............a..........craw.....l
<valorie> yeah
<bazhang> <sm21> Im mark shuttleworth I can do what I want
<popey> just kb'ed from another non-ubuntu channel
<bazhang> yep the windows one
<popey> no, from #category5
<bazhang> he's collecting them all
<Pricey> DJones: missing tilde
<Pricey> I'm /msg'ing them
<bazhang> perhaps a forget of !intentions is in order
<IdleOne> !intentions
<ubottu> I've heard that the road to hell is paved with good intentions. This saying is thought to have originated with Saint Bernard of Clairvaux who wrote, "L'enfer est plein de bonnes volontés et désirs" (hell is full of good wishes and desires). Don't buy it? It has scientific backing! See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_road_to_hell_is_paved_with_good_intentions#Studies
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget intentions
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> it is a shame though. One of the better written factoids
<DJones> Make it an offtopic only factoid, at least then you get keep it
<ubottu> Aaruni called the ops in #ubuntu (clone1110)
<Pici> err.. I think it was accidental.  aaruni is likely at the top of the user list.
<knome> how does that make him call ops accidentally?
<Jordan_U> Pici: Aaruni is claiming that they're getting unwanted PMs from clone1110.
<Pici> !botsnakc
<Pici> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-03
<phunyguy> !coc > morph-
<valorie> @mark #kubuntu obsent joined just to leave a racist link, then parted
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> tsimpson: was your #kubuntu move related to the above?
<valorie> if so, good show
<tsimpson> valorie: yeah, (except it's s/b/d/)
<tsimpson> I've noticed them a few times now
<valorie> yes, me too
<bazhang> does trusty fit on a cd?
<valorie> dvd
<valorie> there is a mini-iso though
<valorie> I'm sure that fits on a CD
<bazhang> thats odd then, a user is claiming to be booting off a live cd
<bazhang> <luvs2spooge> aeon-ltd: b13: I'm already behind schedule on my porno watching.
<bazhang> I doubt the people in -ot want him either
<valorie> most people still call 'em CDs
<valorie> at least they did at the linuxfest where i was burning DVDs
<valorie> luvs2spooge, what a charming nick
<bazhang> <TaZeR> DABUNTU
<bazhang> lordie
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (joe______)
<Pici> IdleOne is fast today
<IdleOne> on point
<IdleOne> I slept well
<bazhang> that was before the name list even came up
<IdleOne> I sent the command before ops was called
<bazhang> his client must show nanoseconds
<bazhang> ro and joe sockpuppets!
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic likeabawsislikea spamming text and swears.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> same host as joe____
<bazhang> ro switched nicks
<bazhang> unopaste can search?
<phunyguy> why is unopaste responding to commands?
<phunyguy> (from other users)
<bazhang> kewl
<DJones> More to the point, why are people searching for ebooks in #ubuntu rather than on undernet
<phunyguy> probably lost track of what channel/server they were on
<bazhang> and how did DJones know that was an ebook
<DJones> yep, seen it done before
<phunyguy> ^
<DJones> bazhang: Amazon.co.uk
<bazhang> mighty fishy!
<bazhang> aww
<DJones> http://www.amazon.co.uk/John-Rector/e/B002GO3J9W
<Pici> I've always figured that people just hear that warez can be found on IRC, and they just install and open up their IRC client (which joins #ubuntu by default) and then they go nuts
<phunyguy> Pici, that sounds very possible.
<phunyguy> they googled it and found a few commands, etc
<bazhang> the whole internet is full of that stuff, and they come to irc?
<phunyguy> yeah well they watch NCIS and figured that if they want to stay hidden, IRC is the place... so they go in a publicly logged channel and go nuts.
<phunyguy> :)
<bazhang> with root as ident
<Pici> well, they're savvy enough to use Linux
<DJones> Wonder if their ip address resolves to a .it domain, that'd be the typical case
<DJones> Ah no,  comcast
<ubottu> handsomejack called the ops in #ubuntu (Jesus caused 911)
<phunyguy> Anyone who can drive the bot... we should probably add the new ops to the bot triggers as well...
<genii> Jordan_U: I was going to also mention that, about partition type doesn't necessarily have anything to do with filesystem :) I know a guy who actually likes to mkfs on raw disk without partitioning, suprisingly it works but can't automount.
<genii> Looks like there is some sex spammer making the circuit of channels, keep an eye out for username topangoa
<phunyguy> and that will work.  I ran into issues though for example when using raw devices as raid members.  I repurposed those disks on another server without wiping that data, created new partitions, and formatted them.  About 6 months later I installed mdadm on that box, which picked up the RAID metadata, and wiped the drives.
<phunyguy> made me MAAAAAAD
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: 0.9 metadata version?
<phunyguy> not sure.... it was a couple years ago.  Maybe 4 years?
<phunyguy> but the point is, the metadata was at a disk level instead of partition level
<phunyguy> I would never recommend doing it that way to anyone
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: It's fun that with metadata version 0.9 it's sometimes literally impossible to tell if the metadata refers to the whole device, or just the last partition on the device.
<phunyguy> fun??
<phunyguy> FUN?!?!?
<phunyguy> lol I lost years worth of pictures
<phunyguy> :(
<Jordan_U> :(
<phunyguy> luckily I found a DVD backup of the most important part... the early years with the kid.
<phunyguy> but in the 2 months it took me to stumble across it, I was in the doghouse with my wife.
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: Ouch, yeah. Definitely don't want to lose those.
<phunyguy> !away > moar_bitcoin_afk
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu CREEPEREXPLOSIV random abuse in PM, some spanish, some english
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> spelled it wrong
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu CREEEPEREXPLOSIV random abuse in PM, some spanish, some english
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> this guy is persistent.  I haven't said a word, and he is just going on and on....
<phunyguy> *shrug*
<phunyguy> !away > matrice64
<Pici> phunyguy: I think I banned them yesterday
<Pici> well, with a 24 hour duration
<Jordan_U> Pici: Indeed you did, I was just about to ask about that :)
<Jordan_U> Google translate also tells me that the first thing they said when they entered the channel was "I am banned".
<phunyguy> ubuntu___ (~ubuntu@ubuntu-trusty.cern.ch) has joined <--- interesting hostmask/username combo
<phunyguy> Pici, ahh ok
<phunyguy> Pici, I should look at BT more often
<Pici> they had a similar nick
<phunyguy> they are about to get another 24 hours
<Pricey> phunyguy: Give me a new list and I'll make the edit.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SergioAD said: ubottu: it is not coise for me :D
<ikonia> 7
<ikonia> oops
<phunyguy> Pricey, I am not sure on the ops... I spose I could dig up the access list for the channels I am an op in now.
<phunyguy> maybe I can't... I guess I don't have access to view the channel access lists.
<Unit193> phunyguy: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list  doesn't work for you?
<phunyguy> nope
<phunyguy> well not in -offtopic anyway
<phunyguy> not in #ubuntu either
<Pricey> phunyguy: what's the response?
<phunyguy> I shouldn't need to op up to see that, right?  I have a test channel that it works in without op
<phunyguy> Pricey, no response at all
<Unit193> Works for me. >_>
<phunyguy> Unit193, I even copied and pasted your command
<Pricey> phunyguy: I'm pretty sure we haven't got services ignoring you. It'll be appearing somewhere... server status window, another private window?
<phunyguy> nowhere
<phunyguy> wait, I did get a permission denied, you are not an IRC operator error, but not on the more frequent attempts
<phunyguy> that was in the server buffer
<phunyguy> (from 7 minutes ago)
<Pricey> You're +A so I don't see why you'd get that error on #ubuntu.
<Pricey> phunyguy: You're typing exactly "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list" ?
<phunyguy> Pricey, yes
<Pricey> And getting permission denied?
<phunyguy> not getting anything currently
<phunyguy> not sure what exactly triggered the permission denied
<phunyguy> I tried various commands to get it again but I didn't get any
<Pricey> phunyguy: I imagine it's your client being silly.
<phunyguy> Pricey, it works in my test channel
<Pricey> I'd get that fixed.
<phunyguy> just not the #ubuntu namespace
<Pricey> phunyguy: /msg's & /notices aren't in channels.
<phunyguy> yes but I can list the access list in my channel
<phunyguy> ...for my channel
<phunyguy> loading up a different client
<Pricey> "in your channel"? do you mean while viewing your channel's window/tab in your client?
<Pricey> Creating a new query window for chanserv and trying again might help too.
<phunyguy> :-/ no go there
<Unit193> phunyguy: http://paste.openstack.org/show/XUjRtsVSRC8MQSNnuO4a well there's #ubuntu at least.
<phunyguy> thanks Unit193
<phunyguy> Pricey, ^^^
<phunyguy> there's one...
<ImQ009> Hello. I have been just banned from #ubuntu for being a derp and laughing at a friend of mine by saying "faget" as soon as I join.
<Jordan_U> ImQ009: Hi.
<ImQ009> Durr. Joined* May I kindly ask for the ban to be lifted?
<ImQ009> I didn't think such a silly thing would be taken so seriously and so quickly, without even a word
<Jordan_U> ImQ009: As you can hopefully understand, we don't appreciate homophobic slurs in #ubuntu.
<ImQ009> If that offends you, then I'm sorry
<phunyguy> s/you/anyone/
<ImQ009> Jordan_U, The misspelling of that word was intentional and in my opinion it doesn't even have the same meaning as proper word :P
<phunyguy> ImQ009, it totally does do anyone that reads it.,
<Jordan_U> ImQ009: Hopefully you now understand that homophobic slurs are offensive, no matter how you spell them. Correct?
<ImQ009> I have always understood that. I just wasn't execting it to be taken so seriously
<ImQ009> Especially in such an ironic way. Again, I'm sorry :P
<ImQ009> I do have a weird sense of humour, can't help that
<ImQ009> That aside, I am able to behave as a normal person if it's required
<Jordan_U> ImQ009: Well you can help your future behavior in #ubuntu hopefully, correct?
<ImQ009> Jordan_U, As I said, yes
<Jordan_U> ImQ009: Great. Here is a link to our channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines please read them, and if after reading them you agree to follow them, I will remove the ban.
<ImQ009> Jordan_U, I agree to respect and follow the guidelines.
<Jordan_U> ImQ009: You should now be able to re-join #ubuntu.
<ImQ009> Thank you. And again, I'm sorry for the trouble
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-04
<bazhang> thats a very ugly iphone
<hggdh> b 38
<phunyguy> BINGO!
<hggdh> yeah, missed the /
<Jordan_U> @help mark
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: @mar #channel user stuff goess here
<IdleOne> mark*
<Jordan_U> @mark SkoobyNoob #ubuntu Communicated ineffectively, overused enter key (even after multiple requests not to), eventually they got fed up and rage quit (insulting the channel).
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu SkoobyNoob Communicated ineffectively, overused enter key (even after multiple requests not to), eventually they got fed up and rage quit (insulting the channel).
<IdleOne> are you logged in to the bot?
<IdleOne> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> now @mark
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu SkoobyNoob Communicated ineffectively, overused enter key (even after multiple requests not to), eventually they got fed up and rage quit (insulting the channel).
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> there you go
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Thanks :)
<IdleOne> sure thing :)
<Jordan_U> I do like that despite ubottu ignoring me since I wasn't logged in, she took the time to notice that I am an op and am active and so spammed me with a request to review a ban :)
<IdleOne> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-05
<hggdh> ikonia: there?
<ikonia> hggdh: yes
<phunyguy> is wilee-nilee always this abrasive?
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu CREEEPEREXPLOSIV more chatting in a support channel, just saying random "hi", and then "no" when asked if he has a support question.
<phunyguy> grr...
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu CREEEPEREXPLOSIV more chatting in a support channel, just saying random "hi", and then "no" when asked if he has a support question.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> well, well. wilhem1 popped in -kernel, did not last long
<bazhang> <unopaste> Kuperstein: Error: No closing quotation
<bazhang> what?
<Unit193> bazhang: Read his text, he prefixed it with @ which seems to be the bots control char and it doesn't have defaultignore.
<bazhang> Unit193, yep
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-06
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (farmy spamming via PM)
<genii> Meh. Now I'm keeping an eye out for anyone recommending Wubi to tuhin in #u
<daftykins> <nunununi> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<daftykins> PM from an #ubuntu trouble-maker
<Unit193> mIRC v6.2 Khaled Mardam-Bey, seems likely.
<daftykins> ok, will leave it until someone wakes up
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-07
<ubottu> HandsomeJack called the ops in #ubuntu (YAY)
<HandsomeJack> !ops | yay
<ubottu> yay: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> HandsomeJack called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (yay)
<IdleOne> done
<HandsomeJack> >
<HandsomeJack> >
<HandsomeJack> ?
<IdleOne> you know it isn't any fun when you ruin the party for everyone
<IdleOne> would be so much nicer if you learned to play well with others
<HandsomeJack> !staff
<HandsomeJack> what!
<HandsomeJack> !staff
<HandsomeJack> repent
<valorie> ...
<IdleOne> HandsomeJack: you about done messing around now?
<HandsomeJack> BAN ME!
<valorie> spammers are so boring
<IdleOne> rather you just left on your own. isn't there some chores you need to get done?
<IdleOne> I need to mow the lawn tomorrow
<HandsomeJack> i will stay here all night until tomorrow until i am banned
<IdleOne> Do you promise to behave while you are here?
<HandsomeJack> ban me
<IdleOne> A good Christian does not go around harassing people and demanding things from them. He tries to be helpful.
<IdleOne> Guess that hit home
<chu> Wow, I need a ban like I need some form of acknowledgement. Lonely must be lonely.
<HandsomeJack> yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !ops =~ s/Help!/Yay!/
<rww> oops
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (thedoctor)
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest35114)
<ubottu> ghlh called the ops in #ubuntu (chronik)
<rww> 20:38:17 -!- Irssi: User: nhj [hellyeah] (KVIrc 4.2.0 Equilibrium http://kvirc.net/) ~kvirc@78.166.63.244
<rww> 20:38:17 -!- Irssi: Ban against $a:hellyeah matches hellyeah
<rww> (for when nhj gets in here)
<rww> ikonia: that would be yours ^
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic nhj asked about his #ubuntu ban, redirected to #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhj> hey
<nhj> am i banned from ubuntu?
<rww> yep
<rww> looking up reasoning now, sec
<nhj> sure
<nhj> i didnt join ubuntu about two moths
<rww> looks like it was because of your behavior back on New Years, and subsequent rejoins despite being banned
<rww> do we need to rehash said behavior, or do you remember it?
<nhj> honestly i dont remember
<rww> nhj: starts about here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/31/%23ubuntu.html#t11:29 , your nick at the time was hellyeah
<nhj> yep i use hellyeah at freenode
<rww> tl;dr: repeated bad language despite warnings
<nhj> yep sorry about dad
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nhj> just ubuntu behaved weirdly and i couldnt finish my work i am sorry for this
<rww> have a read over those, check you're fine with following them, and let me know whether you are
<nhj> okey i will read it if it is possible can you remove that
<rww> if you agree to follow those guidelines after reading them, then I'll remove your ban, yes
<nhj> sure
<rww> (i.e., go read them now and then i'll remove it)
<nhj> okey thanks for your time
<nhj> i read it and agreed
<rww> Okays. You should be able to join and talk in #ubuntu now. Please bear in mind that if you get pulled out again, it might be harder to get back in again.
<rww> Have a good day :)
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops nhj re: BT#60949, agreed to !guidelines, removed ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @clearban 58993
<ubottu> Removed 58993
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-08
<lotuspsychje> this users spamming users in #ubuntu:
<lotuspsychje> <ayakul> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es
<lotuspsychje> ~asp@90.174.3.7
<rww> @comment 62716 spambots
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Erik_v4)
<knome> bazhang, i have him in PM now
<bazhang> knome, he seems to think that slow channel = free chat time
<knome> to me it looks like he's trying to "teach us" how there is more than one cyrillic language
<knome> considering many people leave after 1-3mins if there is no reply, i'd really rather get that one guess wrong.
<bazhang> it was russian. not even a single doubt about it
<knome> i wouldn't know in a million years, but good to know ;)
<bazhang> and "mongolish" is not a language
<knome> heh
<bazhang> I'm +o in -ru
<knome> nice
<knome> seems like no reply from him (i also sent him the guidelines), but at least he's stopped
<bazhang> nice, thanks
<knome> also looks like he part the channel
 * knome shrugs
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-01
<ubottu> In ubottu, gghhgg said: Thank you. Only problem is, is that it isn't letting me boot from the USB drive, following all the instructions. When I download version 12 and put it onto the very same USB drive it boots, but for some reason not 14.04.2..
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-02
<lotuspsychje> spammer from #ubuntu in query:
<lotuspsychje> <Jukebox63> Find out your websites value at www.ValueMyWebsite.org & Scan your website and scan for your website's SEO score at www.ScanMySEO.com - Improve your seo score and get a better rank in in search engines
<lotuspsychje> Flannel: tnx
<Pici> yeesh
<zykotick9> _if_ someone wants to file a web page bug (sorry, i _won't_ i'm afraid - and i think it's OT for #ubuntu) but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats still links to Medibuntu for getting DVD support.  If this could be updated to point to the given http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html it would remove another reference to the now defunct medibuntu from ubuntu's website..
<zykotick9> ^ i figure someone here might...  thanks for being ops in #ubuntu!  take care.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-03
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (chens)
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (chens)
<histo> please help in the #ubuntu channel
<histo> anyone?
<Flannel> histo: That's what happens when I walk into the other room for a minute, hah.
<histo> ty
<Seveas> [09:07]            --- | Drone` sets modes [#ubuntu +q *!*@116.88.141.33]
<Seveas> there was no flooding at the time. Bug or feature?
<Seveas> (this was one minute ago))
<Seveas> probably a feature, $user with excessive use of /nick :)
<wafflejock> can someone boot goongoon
<stevendale> phunyguy: Are you ready to discuss terms?
<ubottu> wafflejock called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<popey> stevendale: you were given an answer very recently
<popey> 07:28 <+phunyguy> you are going to need more than a few lines in #ubuntu.
<popey> stevendale: is there anything else we can help with?
<stevendale> No. Goodbye.
<bazhang> cofo troll cofo
<bazhang> non stop nonsense yeah
<lotuspsychje> when users join #ubuntu they get a notice from this user:
<lotuspsychje> -sassygirlx69- Direct link to WEBSITE WORTH CALCULATOR FULLY NULLED KEEP IT SECRET, the front end is just a front pure and simple the direct link is in the top right nav it'll download the zip click 'website price calculator' when its installed share this!
<k1l> lotuspsychje: i will have a look
<lotuspsychje> k1l: tnx
<k1l> confirmed
<Pici> oh.  I guess I didn't miss anything by needing to do Real Work™  things
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu NONAME__ racists comments
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-04
<k1l_> where do all the people who cant afford a dvd or usb pendrive get their macs from?
<Myrtti> parents give their children computers they can 'trust' and get support with easily and predictably
<Myrtti> schools/universities might give them to their students
<Myrtti> other handmedowns
<Tm_T> I haven't bought computer or phone for 10 years now
<tonyyarusso> k1l_: I can afford a DVD, but I'm still annoyed by the hassle of finding one when I have hundreds of CD-Rs sitting around still.
<Myrtti> we had to buy a small spindle of CD-R's for the disco :-| dunno what to do with them now tbh
<tonyyarusso> I was thinking I might be able to set up something that would do backups of non-photo-non-video documents to CD for a while or something.
<Myrtti> well, I had to buy a DVD-drive too for those CD's. I wonder where I've put it.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-05
<Jordan_U> k1l: Racist stuff?
<k1l> nazi stuff
<Jordan_U> Ahh, from the link (which I didn't visite) I presume?
<k1l> white pride and sieg heil mousepads catalog
<Jordan_U> Got it.
<k1l> i bet its the one that got kicked out of ot today several times
<phunyguy> oh that guy
<phunyguy> the holocaust wasn't real, etc
<phunyguy> or was a hoax
<phunyguy> some nonsense.
<k1l> yep, saw that in bt
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lyndel said: ubottu is is safe for my ubuntu 15.04?
<Jordan_U> @comment 67933 Incomprehensible messages about Iraq/Obama , probably a markov chain bot, 30 days
<ubottu> Comment added. 67933 will be removed after 1 month.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-06
<phunyguy> @comment 67940 user abusing an ip range at hosting provider.  If this affects anyone innocent, we can modify. It's a small range, 30 days
<ubottu> Comment added. 67940 will be removed after 1 month.
 * phunyguy nods
<bynarie> hello. can i be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<bynarie> ill check back later.. thanks
<bazhang> * [Jeph_ch] (~prisnets@46.140.169.146):
<bazhang> guess who
<Unit193> Heh, stalker has nothin' on him.
<bazhang>  [Gv007] (2e17426a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.23.66.106): 46.23.66.106 -
<bazhang> aka the_8
<bazhang> tard_magnet is tag teaming, I 'd bet
<tard_magnet> I'm being harrassed by a user with the ip  38.95.109.37.... he keeps changing nicks and dm'ing me threats
<bazhang> tard_magnet, use /ignore and /mode yournick +g
<tard_magnet> ok, thanks
<tard_magnet> sorry for the n00bish question but, I just typed /ignore and my nick..... did I do that right?
<bazhang> no
<tard_magnet> sorry
<Unit193> /ignore *!*@38.95.109.37
<tard_magnet> thanks again... I won't bother you guys with this anymore.  appreciate the help
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu Guest64536 spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-07
<k1l_> wastrel > linux
<k1l_> is that an insider joke?
<bazhang> its wastrel, so deep inside
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-07
<Pici> oh, that reminds me I need to go vote after work.
<ikonia> ha ha
 * genii prepares https://paste.ee/r/UixRO for future use
<k1l> HappyHobo> I realize I will be banned and I expect that.  I respect that decision but before I do I want to apologize.
<k1l> anyone knows what is going on?
<bazhang_> chatelos
<k1l> ah
<k1l> @comment 72712
<ubottu> May 29 2016 05:35 elky: HappyHobo
<ubottu> May 29 2016 05:35 elky: happyhobo!~shane@2601:5c2:300:34f0:4daa:6500:1b3f:140b
<bazhang_> not xubuntu
<ubottu> May 29 2016 05:42 elky: looking for support for Chalet0S (xubuntu deriv) rather than ubuntu, got insulting when told we can't support it
<bazhang_> <HappyHobo> I need to be banned.
<bazhang_> cry for help
<k1l> @comment 22888
<ubottu> Feb 12 2010 20:58 tsimpson: (Your language is unacceptable for #ubuntu)
<ubottu> Feb 12 2010 20:58 tsimpson: HappyHobo1!~shane@138.210.15.240
<k1l> was already an issue in 2010
<bazhang_> not even asked any questions that I can see
<elky> in 2010? they did
<elky> also 2010 is like 6 years ago. 2 bans in 6 years is hardly a pattern
<hggdh> well, apt and aptitude have different heuristics to resolve dependencies. Which one is better is anyone's guess. But every time I had to rely on aptitude's dependency resolution I got mad.
<ikonia> didn't aptitude get pulled as a default install component
<ikonia> couldn't handle multi-lib and had some problems with optional dependencies
<hggdh> I *think* so. But I still use synaptics, for example
<Unit193> hggdh: Perhaps you mean 'pkg:synaptic' and not 'pkg:synaptics'?
<Jordan_U> hggdh: You install software using your touchpad drivers?
<k1l> yep, aptitude was kicked as installed package due to multiarch issues. but they say they fixed that
<hggdh> Unit193: ugh! indeed.. A package installed against a touchpad...
<ikonia> I'm sure they have, it was a while ago
<hggdh> Jordan_U: not the drivers, the touchpad itself (it is magic)
<bazhang> I wonder if #ubuntu is the best place for the extended merits discussion
<hggdh> bazhang: it borders the opinion range, so it is probably more indicated to -offtopic or -discuss
<bazhang> hggdh, agreed, but happyhobo has been asked to stop chatting and insists its part of support
<bazhang> perhaps a decade ago
<hggdh> oh tempora, oh mores
<bazhang> moderatin is hurtin the communiteh!
<hggdh> mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa!
<bazhang> you had me at mea
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> translation (a very free one): my bad, my bad, really my bad
<bazhang> yep latin
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-08
<k1l_> udateprobs>  iv set up accounts on the dark web, asking people to contact you here for cp
<k1l_> 52246d71@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.82.36.109.113
<ikonia> good for him
<k1l_> <OerHeks> k1l_, he is spamming for days now     regarding CoolGuy_> http://i.imgur.com/X68XjjX.jpg
<k1l_> ok, looked into the logs, he was spamming that debian picture several times in june now besides other offtopics
<bazhang> * [Testicles] #ubuntu #freenode ##chat
<bazhang> nice
<k1l_> 2016-06-06:02:51:54-!- whoaz [whoa@unaffiliated/stupid] has joined #ubuntu
<k1l_> this nick rings some bells
<bazhang> some bells that cannot be unrung
<k1l_> or his old nick "derp"
<bazhang> codfections wants some chilling
<k1l_> after he got his entry issues to the new os solved he got a bit chatty.
<bazhang> 'get a mac' is apparently good support advice
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-09
<elky> yeah that's derpy
<k1l> numnum> how do i use commands from the bash?
<ubottu> cscf called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> cant we block channel notices?
<dax> no
<dax> +r time i guess?
<k1l_> ah, n was for external messages and notices
<dax> yep
<k1l_> set +r because of the 3rd notice spam/troll in 20mins
<dax> *nod*
<dax> #debian did the same
<dax> smells like network connectivity issues in freenodeland also
<teward> can someone watch #ubuntu-server?  Got one of those 'allah' spammers in there
<ubottu> JanC called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<teward> preferably today please
<teward> genii: thank you
<genii> np
<Myrtti> genii: can you pm the ip?
<dax> 119.159.54.205, on kiwiirc
<Myrtti> it always is
<Myrtti> dax: thanks
<genii> I just booted, didn't ban. Hasn't returned
<Myrtti> can't now for some time, either. It'll come back though, most likely using that nickname.
<genii> Thanks for the headsup
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-10
<bazhang> license cost: priceless
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (rat_spotter)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-11
<seednode> Hey, ikonia, are you around?
<ikonia> yes
<seednode> A user is messaging me asking if a ban is permanent or temporary; do I direct him to you, not respond, or what? Not quite sure on the etiquette
<ikonia> which user ?
<seednode> samthewildone
<ikonia> you can just ask him to join this channel
<ikonia> ahhh he can join this channel
<ikonia> seednode: he does know about this channel, but thank you for letting me know
<ikonia> appreciate you being a good messanger
 * samthewildone burps
<samthewildone> so how long is my ban ?
<ikonia> samthewildone: I'll cut to the chase as I don't want to waste your time
<ikonia> I think you'd probably be better finding another offtopic channel for your type of conversation
<ikonia> you've had enough talking to in #ubuntu-offtopic and enough warnings
<ikonia> todays "cunt" image was the last straw
<samthewildone> ...
<samthewildone> Though I was able to share a video and no one bats an eye.
<samthewildone> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoxTCqUgJ5w
<samthewildone> how come its an image with the word and everyone throws stones.
<ikonia> if I'd have seen that video I'd have done the same, but I didn't
<samthewildone> ?!
<ikonia> you've been told enough times how to behave
<ikonia> you've ignored these warnings multiple times
<samthewildone> yeah but I never crossed the line.
<ikonia> I think it's time you moved on
<ikonia> not really much to discussin on it as I don't really want to waste your time
<samthewildone> ok
<ikonia> seednode: thanks for the assistance, as always, appreciated
<seednode> yep
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, festerB said: ubottu: this is a 404 from my browser  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist , lot of links to that faq are 404 today
<ubottu> \9 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-12
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> thank the deities he left
<bazhang> brb rechecking bump xD
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-05
<bazhang> robodep> Is anyone familiar with partitioning multiple drives via kickstart?
<bazhang> I thought kickstart was some funding thing
<bazhang> ah thats a redhat thing
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-06
<selsper> Hi there folks
<selsper> could I please be unbanned from ubuntu?
<selsper> or could u point me in the right direction?
<selsper> https://pastebin.com/fgKW1HF0
<selsper> please
<selsper> going to try a reboot, brb
<selsper> yeah same problem when I ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<selsper>  hullo?
<valorie> selsper: this is not a tech support channel
<valorie> please use #ubuntu for that
<selsper> i know
<selsper> i am banned
<selsper> idk why
<valorie> I'm not an op there, so I don't know either, sorry
<selsper> * #ubuntu: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<valorie> I suggest the forums then
<selsper> this is so aids
<wxl> i mean that attitude may be why but ok
<valorie> uh
<valorie> lovely comment there
<wxl> at least they went away :)
<valorie> yup
<valorie> also, hello wxl!
<wxl> hai :)
<valorie> I hope you are getting the lovely sunshine down south too
<wxl> oh yeah nice and warm
<wxl> actually i'm sad because now all the cool vernal pools have dried up :(
<valorie> spring is nearly over, yes
<valorie> rain returns on Thursday I heard
<valorie> and I'll be ready
<wxl> i had this AMAZING shot of a great blue heron in one and the damn thing flew off before i could get the camera out
<valorie> it's in your memories
<valorie> if not your cam
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-08
<Pici> two of the bot processes on ubottu.com broke and filled up the HD with logs, its fixed now, but if it wasn't working properly before, thats why.
<Unit193> Ouch.
<elky> Pici: thanks for dealing with that
<hggdh> arunpyasi_: please do not idle in this channel
<hggdh> @comment 77051 unknown user, idling for more than a day
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-09
<Unit193> arunpyasi_: Howdy.
<arunpyasi_> hi Unit193
<arunpyasi_> how are you ?
<arunpyasi_> Howdy
<Unit193> Not to shabby, it's 2am though.  What's up?  Anything we can help you with?
<arunpyasi_> Unit193, Oh, its 12:PM here :P everything is fine. Will ping you later :)
<arunpyasi_> godo night
<arunpyasi_> good
<Unit193> Someone else might be around, and not going to sleep.
<hggdh> arunpyasi_: what can we do for you?
<hggdh> did not hear about him being riffed
<hggdh> ugh, wrong channel
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-10
<DJones> arunpyasi_: Is there something that the Ubuntu ops can help you with? If not, please leave the channel as we have a no idling policy in this channel
<DJones> Ta, I'll pass it on to somebody with ops in the channel
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #kubuntu (Jubilee808)
<genii> @comment 77058 The usual racist rantings
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-11
<DJones> arunpyasi_: Despite a number of requests if you have an issue you need to discuss, you've not responded, you've been removed from the channel numerous times. Please leave the channel in accordance with channel guidelines
<arunpyasi_> DJones, Oh, I am very sorry.. the channel was on autojoin.
<arunpyasi_> Thanks for your notice.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-04
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, syb0rg said: !ops berwyn is a troll
<hggdh> dealt with
<Unit193> And rejoined.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-05
<hggdh> yep. Let's see if they keep in line now
<hggdh> hope is the last to die, and etc
<Dreaman> el remove ban in ubuntu
<Dreaman> no need
<el> are you coherent or disruptive?
<Dreaman> no
<Dreaman> just use ubuntu
<Dreaman> some times
<el> but you say bad answers, so we don't want you
<Dreaman> why i use ubuntu 11 years
<Dreaman> and my nick is 9 years old
<el> your nick was quiet before
<el> your nick is now noisy and wrong
<Dreaman> a now
<Dreaman> mistake
<Dreaman> my
<ubottu> Breder called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<Unit193> Well look who's back.
<genii> Ignore?
<Unit193> Yeah, I'd say so.  Boot if there's a meeting though.
<genii> Dunno about in -2
<genii> Doesn't seem to be one on either channel, currently.
<genii> Unit193: What's -#ubuntu-meeting-opalert for? It's empty
<Unit193> It's not a channel.
<Unit193> attention-#channel-priority
<genii> Ok
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-06
<Flannel> What? priority?
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !contact is Contact Canonical at https://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<Flannel> If anything, should be a canonical URL
<Flannel> !contact
<Unit193> Depends on who one is trying to contact, I guess.
<nacc> could we have m211dc kickbanned from #ubuntu? appears to be a bot, that spams users when they chat in the channel and/or join
<Unit193> Taken care of, nacc.
<nacc> thanks!
<Unit193> nacc: Anything else we can help you with today?
<nacc> Unit193: nope :) I can drop, sorry
<Unit193> No problem, thanks.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-07
<BlueShark> Hi, could someone unquiet me? Paste was accidental.
<Unit193> The bot already did, BlueShark.
<BlueShark> Is it automated? Nice.
<Unit193> Yep.
<BlueShark> Is the code open source?
<Unit193> https://github.com/ncoevoet/ChanTracker/
<BlueShark> Unit193, why's the bot have your nick in its ident? :p
<Unit193> My bot?
<Unit193> It's trolling me?  I suppose you could choose.
<BlueShark> The bot is trolling you :p
<Unit193> BlueShark: Anything else we can help you with?
<BlueShark> Nah. I'm good, thank you. I forgot that I had to leave the channel.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-08
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (sezydude)
<ubottu> In ubottu, blackflow said: !snap is Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-10
<ubottu> In ubottu, blackflow said: !snap is Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-04
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth__ said: !poll is Please don't ask "poll" questions like "what's the best X" on #ubuntu. Ask more specific questions or chat on #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-06
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio-adevices is  To help us further assess your audio problem, please type this into a terminal (minus the quotes), and !paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com: "cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh"
<Eickmeyer> hggdh, dax: Got one for you. ^
<wxl> Eickmeyer: maybe add pastebinit in there for extra gloss? :)
<Unit193> I'm pretty sure we don't want to recommend people (basically) 'wget -qO- .. | sh'
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: One can look at the script first to see what it does beforehand.
<Eickmeyer> wxl: That's a good idea.
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio-adevices is To help us further assess your audio problem, please type this into a terminal (minus the quotes): "cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh | pastebinit"
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (blackandblue)
<leftyfb> can someone please take care of this troll? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/3nzztjghMv/
<ubottu> Eickmeyer called the ops in #ubuntu (blackandblue racist comment)
<dax> (sorted)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Optimus_Prime)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Optimus_Prime excessive trolling)
<wxl> @HMollerCl that's a good question about us being behind debian on nm-tray. do explain to all of us briefly how this works, @tsimonq2 (without using any links)
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> here we go with the wrong channel
<wxl> sigh
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-07
<Sveta> exocet (~exocet@unaffiliated/exocet) join/quit floods, flacky internet last couple days. a tad noisy
<Sveta> if you have any questions just privmsg, i'll leave now as i often look away but don't want to idle
<Unit193> raver, Eickmeyer: Anything else we can help you with?
<valorie> eric eickmeyer is a flavor lead
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-01
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (red_shift up to no good)
<housecat> @comment 80004 trolling, 14d
<ubottu> Comment added. 80004 will be removed after 2 weeks.
<housecat> @comment 80006 trolling, vulgarity 30d
<ubottu> Comment added.
<housecat> @duration 80004 30d
<ubottu> 80004 will be removed after 1 month.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> is there something we could do about this ranting troll gang that has been in here for months avoiding the +R system?
<lotuspsychje> a lot of volunteers are keeping away or thinking of leaving from this
<lotuspsychje> they seem to come in groups, with the same nicks feeding each other and asking fictive ubuntu issues
<lotuspsychje> thank you!
<el> ...
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-04
<wxl> why are you here, glat-agent643 ?
<glat-agent643> I have tried to join #ubuntu, failed
<wxl> considering you're going around saying you have gnu licenses for sale, i'm not surprised
<glat-agent643> True. $89 for each license.
<wxl> go away
<ubottu> oerheks1 called the ops in #kubuntu (see glat .. again)
<wxl> names
<wxl> oops
